# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows [I+II]



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

*WARNING: IF YOU HAVEN'T READ THE BOOKS, BE WARNED!  THERE MAY BE SPOILERS AFOOT, BUT WE'LL TRY TO KEEP THEM UNDER WRAPS AS BEST AS POSSIBLE.*



> After the tragic death of Albus Dumbledore, Harry Potter has to fulfill the impossible task that Dumbledore has left him: he has to destroy each Horcrux that keeps Lord Voldemort alive. But while Harry waits for the Order of the Phoenix to escort him away safely, Voldemort and his Death Eaters are preparing a huge take-over of the entire Wizarding World. Not wanting to abandon Harry in these dark and difficult times, Harry’s friends Ron Weasley and Hermione Granger decide to join him in his search for the remaining Horcruxes.



Newcomers:
Bill Nighy as *Rufus Scrimgeour*
Jamie Campbell Bower as *Gellert Grindelwald *(young)
Rhys Ifans as *Xenophilius Lovegood*
Rade Serbedzija as *Gregorovitch*
David O'Hara as *Albert Runcorn*

Returning:
Gary Oldman as *Sirius Black*
Jim Broadbent as *Horace Slughorn*
Imelda Staunton as *Dolores Umbridge* (!!!)
Brendan Gleeson as *Alastor 'Mad-Eye' Moody*
Clemence Poesy  as *Fleur Delacour Weasley*
John Hurt as *Ollivander*
Ciarán Hinds as *Aberforth Dumbledore*​
News Sources:
Mugglenet
The Leaky Cauldron
IMDB (Part I)



Alright, so they're not due out til 2010-2011, but what does everyone want to see? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



My freaking DREAM is that they keep HBellaC's EPIC FUCKING DUEL with Molly Weasley.  Easily one of the most awesome parts of the book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Eh, so they'll be finally introducing Bill then...unless they plan on having Fleur marry another Weasley.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2009)

huh, was Rufus the Minister dude? lol, I only remember them mentioning his death in the Deathly Hollows......


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, I'm just assuming.  I saw pictures of Shell Cottage a few weeks ago.

It's literally.. a cottage covered with shells. 

And yeah, Rufus is the next MoM.
*Spoiler*: __ 



They kill him early on, but he still doesn't rat out Harry and his location when they do.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> huh, was Rufus the Minister dude? lol, I only remember them mentioning his death in the Deathly Hollows......



Yeah, he had one or two appearances before his death in the book, but the only one that I remember where is he came and harassed Harry at his birthday party.

Edit for Koi: They could've just replaced Bill and Fleur with Remus and Tonks, it would make sense, as it's out of the way, and no one else around.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm going to take a precaution and read the last book again in case they don't follow the book precisely.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

Christ, I _hope_ they don't follow the book precisely.  I don't want an hour and a half of fucking camping.  Ugh.  ILU, JKR, but that was kinda painful. :\

The Tonks-Lupin thing could work, though.  But man I want Bill!! xD  Bill is supposed to be the hot one. :ho


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 18, 2009)

never read the book and there is a possibility I won't for a while. all I know is something like Harry reflects voldemort's curse back at him ( which kills him), Hermione Marry's Ron. Neville dies fighting that girl that killed his parents or something like that. thats about all Iv'e heard.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

WRONG.

Neville is fucking epic in the last book.  It seriously solidified his place as my favorite character.  The guy who plays him must be SO fucking stoked, man.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 18, 2009)

With this part being cut in 2 I hope they keep everything from the book intact.
Except the middle (camping) which they can fast forward or something.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Neville is fucking epic in the last book.  It seriously solidified his place as my favorite character.  The guy who plays him must be SO fucking stoked, man.



as I said, I never read the book. its just shit I heard. I really wanna read the book tho. what students die then ( if any)?


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> as I said, I never read the book. its just shit I heard. I really wanna read the book tho. what students die then ( if any)?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Students?  Uhm.. Colin Creevy (the kid with the camera from CoS), Fred Weasley and Crabbe (Draco's buddy).

Lavender Brown gets hit bad, if I remember correctly, but she lives.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 18, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> as I said, I never read the book. its just shit I heard. I really wanna read the book tho. what students die then ( if any)?




*Spoiler*: __ 




There die a lot of people in the 7th part although most main-character students get to live though. Ron's brother dies, and if I remember correctly the two sidekicks of Malfoy (don't know their English names, sorry ) die too.

I need to reread the book though. Have been reading so many stuff lately that I've kind of forgot most parts of it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Neville is fucking epic in the last book.  It seriously solidified his place as my favorite character.  The guy who plays him must be SO fucking stoked, man.



so neville killed that girl who killed his parents? was that even neville? I can't remember .


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll prolly cry when...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hedwig Dies 




Ok...i might not cry, but I will be very upset


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 18, 2009)

Neville = That Dude
He turns his swag onto a hundred. Thousand. TRILLION.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 18, 2009)

jamie campbell bower 

fuck yeah~~~~


----------



## Piekage (Jul 18, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> so neville killed that girl who killed his parents? was that even neville? I can't remember .



*Spoiler*: __ 




Nope. Molly Weasley does. Neville kills a big fucking snake with the Sword of Griffindor. It was bad ass.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2009)

The book sucks and I'm still pissed at Rowling for making it suck. I'll boycott the film to punish that woman.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What I liked mostly about the book was the backstory of Dumbledore and Snape... The deathly hallows were rather random to me...

I didn't mind the camping for some reason
Seems everywhere I look, that's the biggest issue people had when reading it... I think it lead up to something good, when they destroyed the Talisman

I did have a problem with other things though, about the final battle and most importantly the epilogue...

If it's one thing they should omit, it's that...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> The book sucks and I'm still pissed at Rowling for making it suck. I'll boycott the film to punish that woman.



I didn't think it sucked but it sometimes felt like she wrote it for it to look cool in the film later on. 
That and the whole camping aka fishing for Horcruxes was kind of a drag.

Overall I was very happy with it but the epilogue could have been longer.
If not longer, cut as a whole.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome, looks like some amazing cast is turning up for this last film. Bill Nighy was exactly what I imagined for Rufus.

I really quite liked the 7th book, and I even enjoyed the camping times. It didn't bother me nearly so much as it did everyon else, and I thought it led to some good moments, from having Ron leave, to them destroying the pendant thing, to finding out about everyone rooting for Harry, to then being used as a dramatic way for the Death Eaters to find them.

But I remember so little about the conclusion. I'd stayed up reading and read the last 200 pages in one evening, and it all comes as a blur now. I remember the deaths. I remember the "get away from my daughter, you bitch!"  But what Harry did... I have no clue. He died. Chatted to Dumbledore in a very anime-esque internal moment, then came back and I think used expelliamus (sp?) in the great hall :S 

I also found the Epilogue incredibly unnecessary for the plot, but I thought it was useful as a writer, to make sure no one continued it.

I had no clue that Neville did anything lol


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'll prolly cry when...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That upset me when I read it for the first time.  It took me a couple of minutes to prepare myself, because I had the feeling more was to come from it and I was scared of who would


*Spoiler*: __ 



Die 




I'm quite pleased with Bill Nighy too.  I still can't get over Richard Harris' death and their recasting of Dumbledore.  His voice still rings in my head when I read any dialogue involving Dumbledore.


----------



## Juli (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope they don't screw it up..>_<
And I really need to reread the book, I can't remember half of the stuff that was going on. Well..except all the Deaths..

Also..Domhnall Gleeson will play Bill.. 


..nice guy..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Juli said:


> I hope they don't screw it up..>_<
> And I really need to reread the book, I can't remember half of the stuff that was going on. Well..except all the Deaths..
> 
> Also..Domhnall Gleeson will play Bill..Source
> ...



He looks perfect for Bill...


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2009)

Juli said:


> I hope they don't screw it up..>_<
> And I really need to reread the book, I can't remember half of the stuff that was going on. Well..except all the Deaths..
> 
> Also..Domhnall Gleeson will play Bill..here
> ...



 Oooohhh....they did a good job casting him, he's just right.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 18, 2009)

IMO the caming really wasn?t that bad...I mean, it led to Harry and Hermione visiting Godric?s Hollow, didn?t it? This was the first time I was close to tears while reading _Harry Potter_.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Ally said:


> IMO the caming really wasn?t that bad...I mean, it led to Harry and Hermione visiting Godric?s Hollow, didn?t it? This was the first time I was close to tears while reading _Harry Potter_.



Yeah but when a third of the book is taken up a by camping it becomes annoying and repetitive.

I'm hoping they manage to cut most of that out though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.

And fuck, Neville should have taken Bellatrix. Not Molly Weasley.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Btw 

How many of you guys are excited about seeing Snape's worst memory pek pek

I read the book again and I just love Harry's dad bad assness 

Too bad Harry isn't a cool jerk like his pops


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

I just hope They don't give molly the Dumbledore treatment


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.
> 
> And fuck, Neville should have taken Bellatrix. Not Molly Weasley.



I Agree
10char


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

Neville's beheading of Nagini and Molly and Bella's duel were my two favorite parts of the book, honestly.  That secured Neville's place as my favorite character.  But I'm actually glad Molly took Bella on, especially after her worst fear (Remember the Boggart, that kept turning into dead Arthur, Ron, Ginny, etc.?  I think it was in HBP?) came true.  She had to face it, forced to, really, and she had to do it in the most badassed way possible.  I ALWAYS knew Molly was fucking awesome.

I will seriously kill some motherfuckers if they don't leave it in the god damned movie.  And it must be THIS awesome:

And Neville's beheading of Nagini I liked because even though he's clumsy, goofy, and not particularly skilled, he really did prove himself and his courage-- not only to stand up to things, but to protect his friends.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 18, 2009)

I really liked the book itself. pek I can't wait for Snape flashbacks.  I felt so sorry for him. 

Everything in Grimmauld Place was  and I'm really exicited for that, as well as Malfoy Manor and Gringotts.  

I'm hoping for the film to be better than the book, but all in all it probably wont be. It wasn't that I didn't like the book, but it was fairly repetitive until we got to Ron pissing off home. 

Anyway, can't wait for the film and hoping for it to be fairly good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

I expect this film to be just as bad. As the previous Yates directed films.

Battle of Hogwarts will suck. The deaths will be dull. They'll replace scenes from the book with their own for no good reason. And I'm going to go and watch it. 

Stupid but I'm interested as to how they'll handle "The Prince's Tale".


----------



## Ziko (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> Neville's beheading of Nagini and Molly and Bella's duel were my two favorite parts of the book, honestly.  That secured Neville's place as my favorite character.  But I'm actually glad Molly took Bella on, especially after her worst fear (Remember the Boggart, that kept turning into dead Arthur, Ron, Ginny, etc.?  I think it was in HBP?) came true.  She had to face it, forced to, really, and she had to do it in the most badassed way possible.  I ALWAYS knew Molly was fucking awesome.
> 
> I will seriously kill some motherfuckers if they don't leave it in the god damned movie.  And it must be THIS awesome:
> 
> And Neville's beheading of Nagini I liked because even though he's clumsy, goofy, and not particularly skilled, he really did prove himself and his courage-- not only to stand up to things, but to protect his friends.



Where did you find this amazingly beautiful comic strip?


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> I will seriously kill some motherfuckers if they don't leave it in the god damned movie.  And it must be THIS awesome:



Ron's mom fought against Lestrange?   




> -- not only to stand up to things, but to protect his friends.



Dude 

DUDE

did you forget how much he proved of a total bad-ass he proved to be when he fought alongside Harry in the ministry of Magic department?  

I totally jizzed myself during that exchange between him and Bellatrix Lestrange:

Bellatrix: "Neville Longbottom, is it? How's Mum and Dad?" 
Neville: "Better now that they're about to be avenged!"


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Where did you find this amazingly beautiful comic strip?


It's by Makani. (:  You can find her on tegaki, makani.deviantart.com, and at Accio Brain!, her collection of HP fanarts.  



Blaze of Glory said:


> Ron's mom fought against Lestrange?


SHIT YEAH SHE DID.  Bella narrowly misses Ginny with a Killing Curse in the Great Hall, after Harry 'dies' and Voldy and Bella are fighting with the rest of everyone.  Molly literally goes, "NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH!" and takes her the fuck out.   Seriously, BEST DUEL EVER.

Okay maybe not.  But it's in my top three. (Snape v. McG, Voldy v. Dumbledore)




> Dude
> 
> DUDE
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah, Neville reached a new level of gar during the DoM fight, but he still dropped the prophecy.  He still felt he hadn't done enough for them. :\  

LOL speaking of the DoM fight- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2009)

hell yeah, cant wait


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh there's so many things I want to see! :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Battle for Hogwarts DEFINITELY! Hermione being tortured by Bellatrix, Ron and Hermione finally kiss lulz, Snapes worst memory...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2009)

The end to the 1st part of Deathly Hollows has been leaked by one of the cast

READ BELOW


KEEP GOING



*Spoiler*: __ 



It ends at the train station where Harry meets Dumbledore on the other side


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

> Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.
> 
> And fuck, Neville should have taken Bellatrix. Not Molly Weasley.


I disagree, if Neville killed Bellatrix there would have been a sense of revenge even if he beat her, there would have been a sense of pay back.

With Molly it was protecting her daughter. Though I would have preferred if Bellatrix lived to see Voldemort fall.
_____

At what point do you think they will cut the movie, at the Malfoy Manor? Though that would only leave Gringots and the Battle at Hogwarts. I guess they could cut the movie off at the point where they break people out of the ministry.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The end to the 1st part of Deathly Hollows has been leaked by one of the cast
> 
> READ BELOW
> 
> ...




Well that surely isn't good. I suppose they'd want to end it there because it would be a very strong cliffhanger.

IMO, they should end the 1st film at

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bathilda's Secret

Voldemort vs. Harry in Godric's Hallow. A sort of prelude to the final confrontation. Ending with Harry and Hermione barely able to get away. All alone, wounded, angry frightened and weary.

So that when the 2nd instalment comes round, they can start with "The Life and Lies of Albus Dumbledore" flashback. And when that's over, fade into Harry reading Rita's DD book.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Eh, so they'll be finally introducing Bill then...unless they plan on having Fleur marry another Weasley.



Yeah.

I'm glad to see some of the names on that list since it helps me know what stuff they aren't going to cut.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2009)

Saw the movie.  So who ends up killing the big murderer?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 18, 2009)

I want to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The SnapeLilly memories and Neville owning that damn snake


 since i know everything else will be ruined  they better get those right.





> Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.


oh hell yeah. get it right you damned producers.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

> Saw the movie. So who ends up killing the big murderer?


You mean Snape?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Voldemort kills Snape.
Voldemort in a way kills himself, his spell wouldn't hit Harry.


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah of all the scenes they better get right, it's definitely the hogwart's battle 

And like a lot of people I'm the most excited for:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Molly v. Bellatrix 
2. Neville v. Snake


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 18, 2009)

hoggywarts battle
better be epic  and they better show ravenclaw's part too.





Recca said:


> You mean Snape?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



techniquely, ron, hermione, dumbly, and neville help too because they destroyed some of the horcruxes  and that crabbe dude lol
and snape is no murderer, dumbly planned his death  XD


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

Skotty said:


> hoggywarts battle
> better be epic  and they better show ravenclaw's part too.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he killed himself because he made the prophecy come true. Or you could say Snape unknowingly indirectly kills him since he was the one who told Voldemort about the prophecy.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They better add the chapter with Snape's history (The Prince's Tale) into the movie or I'll be pissed It was my favorite part in the whole series


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 20, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It ends at the train station where Harry meets Dumbledore on the other side


LOLWUT? That more than 3/4s into the book!

Things that better be included in either one of the movies:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Neville's overall epicness
- Luna. Lots of Luna. 
- The scene with Ron destroying the locket. Ron being one of my favourite characters, I felt like that was a big moment for him.
- "STAY AWAY FROM MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH!"
- Dobby's funeral. One of the most emotional scenes in the series for me.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




You guys don't worry....the Neville killing the snake scene will have to be shown since the snake is a Horcrux. So it will be a big deal. They'll have to show it.

Honestly I like snakes so in a way I feel bad that it died but it kind of had to die since it was a Horcrux and all.....and I do admire Neville.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2009)

Neville's patronus is Nevile because nothing is badassed enough to represent him. 

I need to wear that set again, hah.  And JRK NEEDS TO TELL US HIS DAMN PATRONUS.  I'm ready to write to her about it, seriously.  Even though she gets like a billion letters a day.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

Koi said:


> Neville's patronus is Nevile because nothing is badassed enough to represent him.
> 
> I need to wear that set again, hah.  And JRK NEEDS TO TELL US HIS DAMN PATRONUS.  I'm ready to write to her about it, seriously.  Even though she gets like a billion letters a day.



I wrote to her once(although I can't remember exactly what I wrote about since I wrote to her a few years ago).

I did get something back but it wasn't directly from her. I think she has other people who read and reply to most of her letters.

Anyway, now that all the books have come out, she probably doesn't get quite as many letters a day, right? Although I'm sure she still gets a ton.

She should really tell us what his patronus is though, you're right. Even if she doesn't write back to you it might be put on some list of questions she should answer. Who knows.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2009)

One thing I hope they include in the movie is

*Spoiler*: __ 



The death of Fred




Unfortunately I think this could be one of the things they may skip, seeing as everyone loves this character and they don't want to make little girls cry. This death didn't really have anything important to do with the plot and was just some sort of "slap in the face" from JKR!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 20, 2009)

I really wanna read the book know, even tho reading all the spoilers I know a good amount of the book. o well. I will get to read it eventually.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2009)

^I recommend you read it after you've seen all the films.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Wouldn't be too sure about that. They could have someone else, like Harry for instance, kill Nagini.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

why are they dividing it into 2 movies?....they're just gonna have to pay the actors even more.


----------



## Muse (Jul 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> why are they dividing it into 2 movies?....they're just gonna have to pay the actors even more.



True...but splitting it in two means they don't have to take as much stuff out


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> why are they dividing it into 2 movies?....they're just gonna have to pay the actors even more.



Because there's too much material from the book to fit into just one movie...


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be too sure about that. They could have someone else, like Harry for instance, kill Nagini.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah you're right....they might just have someone else do it. 

That would be too bad though. I mean Neville doesn't get in the spotlight that often so they shouldn't take it away from him.

The fact is...the end of that book is meant to be a massive group effort of everyone against Voldemort. It would just be kind of lame if Harry was still doing everything. So they'd better not take away the parts that other students do.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

Still i think the 5th book was longer than the deatly hallows.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Still i think the 5th book was longer than the deatly hallows.



The 5th book had less things that needed to be added in than Hallows does, With OOTP they could afford to take away some of the scenes, but with Hallows they can't.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

As long as they do the Battle of Hogwarts damn well.


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

What what point/scene will they split the movie? I wonder


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> What what point/scene will they split the movie? I wonder



The best point in my opinion would be wear the trio get captured by Death Eaters, after the listen to the Radio show.


----------



## Sen (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd also after Ron rescues Harry (so before they get captured and it could begin with that) since that seems like a good half way point.

I'm so excited for these movies


----------



## Beastly (Jul 22, 2009)

they should divide it into where the gang learns of deathly hallows, and the 2nd part has the whole hogwarts battle in it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> they should divide it into where the gang learns of deathly hallows, and the 2nd part has the whole hogwarts battle in it.



So right after the chapter at Luna's house then.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

Well at least the wait won't be so long. All I have to say is that they better stick to the book this time. They have no excuse now that they're making two movies.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> So right after the chapter at Luna's house then.



Ohh, it was Luna's house?.....sorry I can't remember it.


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2009)

Koi said:


> Christ, I _hope_ they don't follow the book precisely.  I don't want an hour and a half of fucking camping.  Ugh.  ILU, JKR, but that was kinda painful. :\



QFT. 

I skip it every time I reread DH. Also a lot of Shell Cottage... 

Though I might have to read it out of boredom. Wow, how boring would that be?

Overall... I think the second movie might be decent if not good, but the first will blow. 

I hope they pick the Malfoy Cribz as the cut off between them. Maybe after Gringotts, would probably be better as to make the second movie more quality... less chapters, more time per chapter. Malfoy Cribz would be good for a climatic ending.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope they stick to the book this time. The last 2 movies swayed too far from the movie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2009)

Bumping this shit. 

Looks like..
-Krum will be back.
-They're keeping in the beginning chase scene with Harry/Hagrid on Sirius' bike [thank god]
Tsikari


----------



## Muse (Jul 28, 2009)

Koi said:


> Bumping this shit.
> 
> Looks like..
> -Krum will be back.
> ...



Awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If they're keeping that motorcycle scene....that means they're keeping hedwig's death if im not mistaken

*cries* lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

Hedwig's death was the only one that struck me. Annoyingly.

The bloody owl was killed. Good dang, the bloody pet owl. . . that's just harsh.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hedwig's death was the only one that struck me. Annoyingly.
> 
> The bloody owl was killed. Good dang, the bloody pet owl. . . that's just harsh.



At least we get to see how she was killed. Lupin and Tonks were done away _offscreen_. Can you believe it? And Dobby being killed by a flying dagger was just stupidly sad.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hedwig's death was the only one that struck me. Annoyingly.
> 
> The bloody owl was killed. Good dang, the bloody pet owl. . . that's just harsh.



Animal cruelty, I tell you. 



Yasha said:


> At least we get to see how she was killed. Lupin and Tonks were done away _offscreen_. Can you believe it? And Dobby being killed by a flying dagger was just stupidly sad.



I always did find Dobby's death to be a bit silly.


----------



## Sen (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought all the deaths were pretty sad 

It's a nice place to start though, although I kind of wish they would keep in the scene where Dudley seems to finally have some kind of understanding with Harry.


----------



## Trism (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought it would be obvious that they'd keep the chase scene in the movie. It was one of the more exciting parts of the book.

At any rate, I'm happy that the wait won't be so long, and I justhope they don't mess this one up.

I'm still interested to see how they will make up for not mentioning the locket in the fifth movie.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Fred wealy's death was the most sad though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

Some deaths off-page were just out-of-nowhere.

And the return of Dobby!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Dobby was in part of the 5th book, no?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Small part, showing Harry the Room of Requirement.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt Dobby will be part of this film. Most likely, it'll be Kreacher who will ahem, do it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I doubt Dobby will be part of this film. Most likely, it'll be Kreacher who will ahem, do it.



I don't know if that would work, irregardless of how he feels about Harry, he's still bound to the black family, and unlike Dobby isn't free. So if Bellatrix tells him to stop he's going to stop.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I don't know if that would work, irregardless of how he feels about Harry, he's still bound to the black family, and unlike Dobby isn't free. So if Bellatrix tells him to stop he's going to stop.



*Spoiler*: __ 



True, Kreacher was supposed to go to Bellatrix in the event that Sirius died but that wasn't the case since Sirius left all of his possessions, Kreacher included, to Harry. Bellatrix has absolutely no hold over him.

This was explained when Dumbledore went to the Dursleys to take Harry to the Burrow.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt they would remove Dobby's big scene from the movie.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

I doubt they'll remove Dobby's scene too. He's a comic relief character.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I doubt they'll remove Dobby's scene too. He's a comic relief character.



I hope to god they don't make his death comedic, because his death in the book, was certainly not comedic.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I hope to god they don't make his death comedic, because his death in the book, was certainly not comedic.



well judging from the 6th movie (in which they made every 5 minutes a joke). they probably might make it comedic.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2009)

Dobby's death was.. _weird,_ maybe a little misplaced, but I don't know how they can make it comedic.  It wasn't.  And I think it was part of the reason why Griphook actually helped them. (Oh I didn't love that part either, the whole Shell Cottage -> Gringotts thing.  Dunno why.)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2009)

Dobby: A Free Elf.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 1, 2009)

> (Oh I didn't love that part either, the whole Shell Cottage -> Gringotts thing. *Dunno why*.)


Griphook.
**


----------



## Beastly (Aug 1, 2009)

Hope they add good background music to the death eaters chasing harry and hagrid scene.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2009)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> This is gonna be good.



hopefully it will be. but maybe its asking too much from the studio......


----------



## Adonis (Aug 13, 2009)

CNet

Hopefully the movie is better.

Edit: Link isn't working for some reason.
CNet


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for posting that link, adonis.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Dobby's death is still going to be in the movie from what I heard.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Dobby's death is still going to be in the movie from what I heard.



yeah, hgopefully they won't make it comedic


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2009)

"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows" Split Confirmed



> Now we have what looks to be confirmation, though it's important to remember the old adage that "looks can be deceiving" in this particular case. Joshua Herdman, who plays Slytherin crony Goyle in the films, broke the news in a Q&A held in the UK several weeks ago. "Potter" fansite MuggleNet is quick to point out that "the director and producers have made it clear that they could very well change" the split point, so take all of this for what it's worth. Be warned, there's also a moderate spoiler, unrelated to the split point, in Herdman's comments.
> 
> According to Herdman, part one of "Deathly Hallows" will close right after Harry (Daniel Radcliffe), Ron (Rupert Grint) and Hermione (Emma Watson) are captured by the Snatchers. Part two will open as the trio and their captors arrive at Malfoy Manor. So that's that.



Beltline Monsters


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 13, 2009)

So they plan to end the first part on a cliffhanger. I had a feeling they might.


----------



## krome (Sep 13, 2009)

This should be interesting.  But, splitting it into two movies? I was hoping for one movie, with the camping section cut short.


----------



## forumer147 (Sep 15, 2009)

I think they really need to split it into two since it has a lot of things to tackle unless obcourse they wanted to drag the whole movie.. But I dont like to be continued type of movies


----------



## Ziko (Sep 15, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> I think they really need to split it into two since it has a lot of things to tackle unless obcourse they wanted to drag the whole movie.. But I dont like to be continued type of movies



Well, half the book is camping in different places, so this may actually be one of the books they DON'T have to split :S 
I can already see myself dying to see the last part after watching part 1.. They better not screw this one up like they did with Half Blood Prince!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> I think they really need to split it into two since it has a lot of things to tackle unless obcourse they wanted to drag the whole movie.. But I dont like to be continued type of movies



Half the book's like nothing but camping...i'm hoping they skip most of those scenes, and maybe put in the rest of Voldemort's origin.


----------



## Supercalifragilisticexpia (Sep 16, 2009)

amg Bill Nighy
He's so good


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder at what point in the book they will split the movies. Maybe when Ron leaves Hermione and Harry?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Jeez. . . there was a rumour about where, but I can't remember. . .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2009)

BluishSwirls said:


> I wonder at what point in the book they will split the movies. Maybe when Ron leaves Hermione and Harry?



Either that, or right when the Death Eaters capture them after the radio show.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 18, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Half the book's like nothing but camping...i'm hoping they skip most of those scenes, and maybe put in the rest of Voldemort's origin.



yeah, I hated how they skipped those important memory scenes in the HBP. Maybe in Deathly hallows, they'll put em bak.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 19, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> yeah, I hated how they skipped those important memory scenes in the HBP. Maybe in Deathly hallows, they'll put em bak.



Just as long as we get the House of Gaunt, then i'll be happy


----------



## Beastly (Sep 19, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Just as long as we get the House of Gaunt, then i'll be happy



ohh yeah, that was one of the best scenes. i really hope they dont mess up the big chase scene with Hagrid on motorcycle.


----------



## Koi (Dec 5, 2009)

Trailer's been leaked!



YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

OLLIVANDARRRRGH


----------



## Sen (Dec 5, 2009)

I saw that on tumblr, I'm so excited   I wish there was a better quality version though


----------



## Vanity (Dec 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> Trailer's been leaked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that! It looks interesting although hopefully a better quality one will come out soon.

Anyway, November 2010? That's a long time from now....and July 2011....wow I'll be 27 by then.

It's crazy because the first movie came out when I was 17.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome trailer, I was hoping Draco, Bellatrix, or Lucius were going to appear but oh well


----------



## Chee (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh poohey, it was deleted.


----------



## Beastly (Dec 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> Trailer's been leaked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the trailer was deleted.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn Im always late to see it and it gets deleted =[


----------



## Koi (Dec 5, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Awesome trailer, I was hoping Draco, Bellatrix, or Lucius were going to appear but oh well



The HBP DVD gets released on Tuesday, and it's supposed to have some DH information.  I don't know what exactly, or if it'll just be that same teaser again, though.



So I just watched some of the CoS film, and man, I really dislike Gambon's Dumbledore.  Harris, I feel, handled his character much more accurately.  It's unfortunate that his health was in such decline when he took the role.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn.

Someone should have downloaded the trailer and posted it on Youtube.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 6, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Awesome trailer, I was hoping Draco, Bellatrix, or Lucius were going to appear but oh well



Same here. I like Draco and Lucius.



Beastly said:


> yeah, hgopefully they won't make it comedic



I don't think they're that stupid.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to see the same fight ** i just want Molly to kick her ass!!!!!!!!!!!!1 muahahahaha


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see the scene in Gringotts where the gold starts melting and the dragon chases them *_*
But the MUST see is the chapter "The prince's tale" I'm soooooo gonna cry in there buahhhhhh SNAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2009)

Manolo Blahnik

here

Quick you fellow NF bastards, view these higher quality sneak previews before they are taken down.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 6, 2009)

Have seen 2 Harry Potter films, the first one and the blood prince. Just fell asleep during those movies, especially the blood prince.. Don't understand the hype.


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

link  

Another high quality version omg   That one looks like it's alright too.  

@Koi- Yeah I really prefer Harris too   But it's not like they had a choice when they had to find a new one, I still think the original Dumbledore really fit his personality though.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 6, 2009)

Nooo I'm too late. Video is deleted...

And yeah, Harris was way better. The "new" Dumbledore is such a hippie haha.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't hold much hope for this. They ruined the Half Blood Prince which was my favourite book...


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2009)

ricochet said:


> Nooo I'm too late. Video is deleted...
> 
> And yeah, Harris was way better. The "new" Dumbledore is such a hippie haha.



Yeah, the new one *Sen* put up is deleted but the ones I posted above are still active. Have a look. 

Anyways regarding this movie, Steven Kloves better not screw this film up by giving into his Emma Watson fetish and making Hermione a perfect character at the expense of Ron's character development.


----------



## Koi (Dec 6, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that look like Ollivander, not Xenophilus, that's talking to Harry in the trailer.. ?


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

Perhaps they cut out Xenophilus all together?   I wouldn't be too surprised if they cut out some of the other side characters and just used main ones that were possible.  

And I hope some of the videos stay


----------



## Koi (Dec 6, 2009)

No, they definitely cast him..  


Rhys Ifans, who'll be playing him.  

It's just weird that they're showing Ollivander in Shell Cottage explaining all that. D:


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

But Ollivander is the one that goes to the Shell Cottage, he explains about the Deathly Hollows after Harry and co. rescue him from Voldemort.  Xenophilius explains some things too, but remember Harry has a choice between asking Ollivander about the Deathly Hollows or asking (forget his name  the Goblin, Griphook?) about the Hocruxes and Harry makes the choice to first ask about the Horcruxes and it is too late by then afterward.

I don't know what you mean


----------



## Bart (Dec 7, 2009)

The Hallows are quite important, so it's not a bad idea to explain them to the film only audience more than once. My guess is that Xenophilius will tell the Tale in Part I and then they will use Ollivander to re-cap in Part II.

We already know Ollivander knows about the Elder wand, rego,  is it such a stretch for him to know about the two other Hallows?

*Picture of Xenophilius*


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting that.

Hmm, not enough to really say anything. I'll just go on hoping they don't mess this one up too badly. Well, at least you can tell the actors are havinb fun though.


----------



## Bart (Dec 8, 2009)

Scrimegour looked awesome, as seen  and .


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2009)

All this pictures and things just make me so excited, and it's released until November right?


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 8, 2009)

Last two movies, hope they won't be as disappointing as the recent ones. 

Yeah, Harris is a better Dumbledore. :[


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2009)

I like both Dumbledores. :ho

Saw the teaser, why were they in London in regular clothing? I haven't read the book in awhile...


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2009)

ye olden Dumbledore was far better than the hyper crazy guy that played dumbledore in the recent films. 

far better..


----------



## Bart (Dec 8, 2009)

choco bao bao said:


> Last two movies, hope they won't be as disappointing as the recent ones.  Yeah, Harris is a better Dumbledore. :[



Exactly!

Harris was by far the better Dumbledore, and had an extraordinary presence about him, not mentioning him being one of the most talented actors of his generation.


----------



## MelodyMeep (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see Bellatrix and Snape, again. They've always been my favorite characters. I just hope the Deathly Hollows turn out better than Half Blood Prince...


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

choco bao bao said:


> Last two movies, hope they won't be as disappointing as the recent ones.
> 
> Yeah, Harris is a better Dumbledore. :[



This.

Any reason why they're making the last book into two movies, though?


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 8, 2009)

somebody told me that there is going nudity in the next movie?

I'm in the middle of watching the half blood prince


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> somebody told me that there is going nudity in the next movie?



Emma Watson 

Daniel Radcliffe 

♂


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Daniel you're such a whore


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2009)

And the fully naked Daniel Radcliffe will be held in the arms of Robbie Coltrane.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2009)

Just so long as it doesn't involve a horse.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2009)

Yasha said:


> And the fully naked Daniel Radcliffe will be held in the arms of Robbie Coltrane.



Why'd the Death Eaters feel the need to strip him after his Kamakazi attempt against Voldemort? I don't recall that in the book.


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

So many people seem to be freaking out about the nudity thing, I'm sure it won't be that bad  

Anyway I just had the weirdest dream about seeing the 7th movie (it was nothing like it lol), but I just can't wait, sucks that it's not until almost a year away ;___;


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

He's being stripped? Way to go Warner brothers home entertainment


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

He was naked in the bath scene in the 4th movie too   Don't see why everyone seems to be shocked all of the sudden.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Because he was in the water, and the bath scene was book-canon.

...that being said, am I the only one that has noticed Moaning Myrtle only showed up every other book?


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

So is the end scene though when he was naked 

The thing with Ron-Harry-Hermoine is kind of canon too, they're just making it more explicit I guess.  I'm sure it will be tasteful 

Well the 2nd, and then the 4th, and then the 6th...she didn't appear at all in the 3rd/5th/7th?   That would be a weird coincidence.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I wouldn't know, I'm not totally into seeing Danny's bum so I didn't watch it so closely.

Fifty euros says this movie gets PG13 - borderline R rating

As far as I know she wasn't in the others. She is introduced as the ghost in the girl's toilet in book two, watches Harry from the bathroom taps in book four, then the one that alerts Snape to Harry and Draco's fight in book six.


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

I meant in the book he was naked there 

I guess we'll see, I mean there are a lot of other things that are kind of dark too.

Pretty weird, nice too that you noticed, I don't know if I read close enough to know that


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah but he wasn't naked in book seven, hence the flip outs

Mind you I'm a person that when having nothing else to read, rereads. You wouldn't believe things you'll notice that you skimmed over the first few times.


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

No but it says he was naked in the 7th book in that last scene at King's Cross, so it was canon too I meant.  

I love to reread them too   And true, although I suppose I don't analyze them too much, plus I read fanfiction so then I get confused.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know the nudity thing was true.

......................


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 10, 2009)

So the nude scene is when? The part where Potter jumps into the pond for the sword??


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Why'd the Death Eaters feel the need to strip him after his Kamakazi attempt against Voldemort? I don't recall that in the book.



Harry wasn't naked in that scene? Why do I always recall it with Harry naked? :S

Maybe I had it mixed up with the King's Cross scene.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes. While "possibly hallucinating/dreaming" the place of Kings Cross, he was naked, at first. But he thought of clothes and they appeared, etc. However he wasn't naked when they "Killed" him. Easy confusion I suppose


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh wow, that was such an insignificant part that I completely forgot about it.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah he was only naked for half a page anyway


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope they don't skip out on any of the good parts of the book, like they seem to do in every movie. I just can't take it anymore.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 11, 2009)

Well considering that they're splitting it into two movies, they really don't have an excuse to leave out any important details any more, though it wouldn't surprise me if they still did, knowing their track record,


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 11, 2009)

One can only hope.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> No but it says he was naked in the 7th book in that last scene at King's Cross, so it was canon too I meant.
> 
> I love to reread them too   And true, although I suppose I don't analyze them too much, plus I read *fanfiction* so then I get confused.





...

Haven't read it, but I've read a lot about it, safe to say... :rofl
Old but good..


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

That was one FF that I never needed to be reminded about. Ugh.


----------



## Bender (Dec 12, 2009)

LOL you think they're going to show the scene with Harry and Hermione nude


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Potter. Nude.


----------



## Shade (Dec 13, 2009)

From what I've heard, it is that fanart scene where there's gonna be a nude scene.


Oh, God. Oh my dear God. D:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL you think they're going to show the scene with Harry and Hermione nude




Oh would you look at that. A failed attempt at making Ron look like a badass.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah that should end up being the explicit scene, hopefully it goes well.,



Nightfall said:


> ...
> 
> Haven't read it, but I've read a lot about it, safe to say... :rofl
> Old but good..



I've seen that   Don't judge all fanfics on it though 

I counter with  

That is actually such an awesome story too if you want to read it, rather long and kind of super!Harry-ish but omg I love it 

Or try  if you like Sirius Black


----------



## majinsharingan (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope they show Tonks and Lupin's death. That really pissed me off, if killing those two off was necessary at least be creative about it. Have a rock fall on them, idc. Something better than oh btw they're dead.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah true, I hope so too in the 2nd movie  

Also random but saw this lol


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

Which scene from the book is going to be the end of part I movie you guys?


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm guessing either when they arrive at Shell Cottage or perhaps after the entire bank incident :roka


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 14, 2009)

Sen said:


> Yeah true, I hope so too in the 2nd movie
> 
> Also random but saw this lol



This. what the fuck is this.
Not sure if I should laugh at the irony or cry at the retardation


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2009)

Sen said:


> I'm guessing either when they arrive at Shell Cottage or perhaps after the entire bank incident :roka



Oh man, I hope they do either of these two, because I'd hate for the bulk of the first movie to be all about camping.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sure it wouldn't be all camping   If it was then that would be kind of boring near the end, although the scene with Ron-Harry should be pretty awesome.

Bumping mainly since there have been so many pictures from the new movie on tumblr and sites so I'm excited again 

Although I suppose we still have half a year to wait   Painful that they are making us wait so long ;__;


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2010)

You couldn't post a link to the sites with new pics?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

I look on tumblr which has too many porn-ish things too  

But I'm sure mugglenet.com has all of them too link 

Oh wow, just read something there.


*Spoiler*: _The Split is apparently going to occur...(be spoiled if you want)_ 





> The Part 1/Part 2 split: Warner Brothers had hoped to keep the exact split between Deathly Hallows Parts 1 and 2 under wraps, but actor Joshua Herman (Goyle) revealed at a fan convention that the split was planned to be made right after the trio are captured by the Snatchers and right before they are taken to Malfoy Manor. Please note that Warner Brothers has made it clear that they may change where the split occurs, so this information may change.



It might change, but that's what it says.  Not sure if I'm happy about that, seems so early kind of, but then again I kind of figured that would be a good moment since the trio has reunited at that point.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, a lot of people guessed that could be the case, though it can still change.


I guess it would allow them to start Part II off with a bit of a bang.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah true, they might change it up just because it's already been announced so early, not like they aren't getting all of the scenes done at this point.  

I'd kind of like to see everything that happens at the Mansion too, but then again I guess it will be a nice way to start out the second movie like you said.

Although the 2nd movie will be released in 2012 right?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe 2012 is the year part II will be released, but I'm in no rush. Once the final movie is out, that will really be the end of the Harry Potter franchise (unless there is something I'm unaware of). 

It's just going to be annoying to sit through all those camping scenes, but at least part I will get will get most of them out of the way and part II should be full of interesting events.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh that's very true   I don't want it to end really, that was the main downside of that last book finally coming out, even though I really wanted to read it   Although JKR said she might write an encyclopedia one day, which would include new facts too about the future of the characters.

Yeah although I doubt there will be too many, I think they did all of those in one day even.  Part II does seem like it will probably end up being a lot more exciting though, I hope they include all the stuff about Dumbledore's past too.  Granted Part I does have them breaking into the MoM and Godric's Hollow, right?


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> ...
> 
> Haven't read it, but I've read a lot about it, safe to say... :rofl
> Old but good..



oh my god this is awesome!
i listened to the dramatic ending too. hahahaha




Sen said:


> Yeah true, I hope so too in the 2nd movie
> 
> Also random but saw this lol



lol i want to see mean girls so bad now


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice that you recognize where it was from    Unless it was said there somewhere, much more awesome with Hermione there 

That fanfic reminds me, there are a lot of good ones out there actually, so at least we have those forever even once the movies are done


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

lulz i loved the part about her doing wand commercials. hahahaha

more mean girls parodies por favor internet.

one time, i read a harry potter fanfic for hp5: order of the phoenix (it was claimed to be a leak) and it forever fucked up my memory of the harry potter timeline. i should have known something was off when harry befriends a girl who's family can cast magic without wands.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> lulz i loved the part about her doing wand commercials. hahahaha
> 
> more mean girls parodies por favor internet.
> 
> one time, i read a harry potter fanfic for hp5: order of the phoenix (it was claimed to be a leak) and it forever fucked up my memory of the harry potter timeline. i should have known something was off when harry befriends a girl who's family can cast magic without wands.



I like the Draco part    There are tons of those things on tumblr actually, if you ever use that.  

  Typical sign of fanfic, but I mean there are some that don't randomly insert weird OCs.  Although yeah, one downside is that you can get confused on plot points, that has happened to me quite a few times with some of them.

Still lets the magic live on though ;__;  I didn't read any that were supposed to be the 5th/6th/7th etc books though because I didn't want to get confused like that, but now that the 7th book is out it's not too bad.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

lol ok i'm going to be embarrassed to say, but back in the day i had kazaa and i downloaded a word doc that said Harry Potter 5 leak.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> lol ok i'm going to be embarrassed to say, but back in the day i had kazaa and i downloaded a word doc that said Harry Potter 5 leak.



 You weren't the only one though, so don't feel bad.  Everyone probably wanted the 5th one very much so not surprising there were so many fakes.

I actually started reading the entire series awhile after I had seen the 1st movie (hence one reason that I love the movie franchise)   So the 5th came out that same summer, would've been so hard to just wait for it for 3 years was it?

The movies luckily don't have too much waiting time either I suppose in comparison, a year is pretty good.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

either the movie's action and violence is tame or my imagination is ultraviolent. i remember the last film's trailer looked so bad ass, but it ended up disappointing. like the unneeded scene of the weasley house being burnt down.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> either the movie's action and violence is tame or my imagination is ultraviolent. i remember the last film's trailer looked so bad ass, but it ended up disappointing. like the unneeded scene of the weasley house being burnt down.



You didn't like it at all? D:  I hated that they put that scene in place of the final battle at the end though   I wanted that last battle, but I guess there will be one in the new movie.

I still think it is pretty nice though, they probably tame things down a bit but that's expected with most movies.  I loved some of it, although I had hoped we'd get the Dumbledore funeral, perhaps in this movie they suggested though.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

man i was sooo getting ready for that funeral scene.  i remember getting teary eyed when i read it the second time.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> man i was sooo getting ready for that funeral scene.  i remember getting teary eyed when i read it the second time.



I couldn't stop crying at that scene ;__;  I'm so emotional though.  Granted I have yet to cry at any of the movies, so far it is only the books that have made me cry at them.  

I hope that they will include it, they should if Voldemort will need to break into something later so then it would make more sense really.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

i think i was uber disappointed with the last film because i love tom riddle's character and past so much when i read the fifth book. it really makes you empathize with the evil voldemort. and then the film barely does it justice


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> i think i was uber disappointed with the last film because i love tom riddle's character and past so much when i read the fifth book. it really makes you empathize with the evil voldemort. and then the film barely does it justice



Oh yeah, I forgot that they took all of that out   You mean the 6th book?  I didn't think that the 5th had that much, that focused more on the Marauders really (which is why I loved it ).  And yeah, they purposely cut that out I think, which is a bit sad but I suppose because of time constraints ;__;  

Wish they hadn't cut it all out though since I liked his character too well enough.  Plus I just hate when too many things are cut, that's why I worry about how much they will include about Dumbledore.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

oh oops yeah i meant the sixth one!

and i hope we see dumbledore and grindelwald. i thought it was bittersweet.
oh and rotten snape's story too.
gosh darn it, i wanted flashbacks in the last movie


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> oh oops yeah i meant the sixth one!
> 
> and i hope we see dumbledore and grindelwald. i thought it was bittersweet.
> oh and rotten snape's story too.
> gosh darn it, i wanted flashbacks in the last movie



Yeah I want to see Gindelwald appear quite a bit.  They better include his story for sure, I'd be so angry if they took it out   That was my favorite part almost of the 7th.  

Yeah guess we will never get those though 

Also the last scene will be done with the original actors, wonder how that will look.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

no way jose! those little muggles doing the epilogue?


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you mean? 

I meant Emma Watson, Dan Radcliffe, and Rupert Grint will be playing themselves as 30-40 or however old they are at that point


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2010)

I support this thread.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I support this thread.



Fan of the movies and books, or just the movies? 

Should be awesome anyway since they are putting so much in since there will be 2 movies


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2010)

Man, nearly all the pictures that have been leaked so far have been of camping!! 8C


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Or of the scene where they are running with Hermione in the red dress, seen so many of that one at this point


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I meant Emma Watson, Dan Radcliffe, and Rupert Grint will be playing themselves as 30-40 or however old they are at that point



that's exactly what i mean.
how strange it'll be to see them do that


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> that's exactly what i mean.
> how strange it'll be to see them do that



Yeah it will be   But have you seen The Curious Case of Benjamin Button?  They decided after seeing the amazing aging in there, that they would do that with the main cast instead.  I think it will be interesting to see if they pull it off, I hope so


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

but they're so small looking


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sure when they film it we won't notice   Actually I think they are tall enough now, I think Emma Watson is taller than Dan though, not sure if that's true with the books 

I hope they will pull off the scene nicely, hard to imagine it almost.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm more worried about the acting talents rather than the CGI. I'm not sure I have 100% faith in the kids being able to play 30 year olds, the difference is very, very vast.

I guess all it really needs is good direction.

Oh wait.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know, I think that they have really improved in the last few films in terms of acting.  And if anything, I couldn't imagine other people really playing their characters as well after all of these years of being them.  

And   Don't like the director?  I've actually like the general direction of the last few movies, so I approve, even if I don't like how much has been taken from the books.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

just need to see dumbledore and grindelwald and i'll be satisfied.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't be satisfied. I shat on the movies ever since I saw Death eaters and members of the orders _flying_.


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the acting was better in the earlier films. They just seemed better at it and the movies were better, too. Does anyone know if J.K.Rowling is doing anything more with the Harry Potter series? The last I knew she was doing was The Tales of Beetle the Bard, which I brought and thought was awesome


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I think the acting was better in the earlier films. They just seemed better at it and the movies were better, too. Does anyone know if J.K.Rowling is doing anything more with the Harry Potter series? The last I knew she was doing was The Tales of Beetle the Bard, which I brought and thought was awesome





Agreed.

Nope, no more PotterVerse


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 1, 2010)

When I get into reading great series like this one, I just want to read more, but they never write any more. It's a shame, they should continue on with the kids lives and have them face a new threat, like Voldemort having a kid with Bellatrix Lestrange that was never announced or something. 


That's why I like Dragonball series so much, they take a great thing and never stop it. Also, like the Dragonlance series that has over 150 books.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> just need to see dumbledore and grindelwald and i'll be satisfied.



They better both be there, if they cut Grindelwald I'd be so angry (since even if they film the characters, doesn't mean they don't get cut, like with young Lily and James   They didn't even put the cut scene in extras ;__.



Kno7 said:


> I can't be satisfied. I shat on the movies ever since I saw Death eaters and members of the orders _flying_.



You mean the way they fight?  It's so different from how I imagined it, but it still looks pretty cool to me.  



JustPimpin said:


> I think the acting was better in the earlier films. They just seemed better at it and the movies were better, too. Does anyone know if J.K.Rowling is doing anything more with the Harry Potter series? The last I knew she was doing was The Tales of Beetle the Bard, which I brought and thought was awesome



I don't know, I thought they were improving in general, guess that is me though   She is going to do an encyclopedia one day with extra facts (like their futures and such), but don't think she has even started and no dates or anything.  But otherwise I think that's it D:



Grape Krush said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Nope, no more PotterVerse



Pretty much 



JustPimpin said:


> When I get into reading great series like this one, I just want to read more, but they never write any more. It's a shame, they should continue on with the kids lives and have them face a new threat, like Voldemort having a kid with Bellatrix Lestrange that was never announced or something.
> 
> 
> That's why I like Dragonball series so much, they take a great thing and never stop it. Also, like the Dragonlance series that has over 150 books.



I don't know, I'd be a bit worried though too if it ended up going bad.  I already hate their names somewhat for being too corny on some level   But I thought it was touching too.  I'd rather get a prequel anyway   With Sirius, Lily, Severus, James, etc.


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 3, 2010)

A prequel would be just as good!


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

a prequel wouldn't be canon. 
instead of a prequel, maybe they should slow their horses down and put some substance in their films.

it feels like with each new installment they put less and less into the movies.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> A prequel would be just as good!



Would be awesome since those are my favorite characters 



KillerFan said:


> a prequel wouldn't be canon.
> instead of a prequel, maybe they should slow their horses down and put some substance in their films.
> 
> it feels like with each new installment they put less and less into the movies.



I meant for the books, and if it was written by JKR it would of course be canon    Why do you think it wouldn't?

Well that's because they have been trying to keep the movies to under 3 hours or something, and with the books getting bigger and the movies staying the same length, that's the only real option.  Luckily with two movies though they won't be able to cut as much   And if they do I'd be pretty disappointed. :<


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

this is how they could have made the last one better: get rid of all the kissing and tween drama.  give us more young voldemort. that should make it 2x better right there.

oh and i didn't know we were talking about jk rowling making a prequel. i don't think she's going to do that though. she probably doesn't want to die and be known as the harry potter lady (though it's too late).


----------



## BluishSwirls (Feb 4, 2010)

Deathly Hallows thread? Wooooot. 

I really can't wait for this film, that teaser trailer thing got me so excited.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 4, 2010)

Sixth movie was horribly fail, so I don't have high hopes. Although I might be proven wrong.

The sixth movie was terrible because it kept in elements from the book that were unimportant and left out elements that WERE important, all while replacing the left out scenes with scenes that were pretty much the same thing, only worse.

Worst part was the end. Horribly abrupt, terrible cgi for the inferi (Oddly enough, they were pretty scary when they WEREN'T on the screen), no battle in Hogwarts, slow motion death that's supposed to be dramatic when it just looks funny, and they don't FUCKING EXPLAIN WHY SNAPE IS CALLED THE HALFBLOOD PRINCE!!! Seriously, do they just want to confuse people who haven't read the books?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 4, 2010)

lol come to think of it...
 
where were my snape james lily flashbacks!!


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 4, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Sixth movie was horribly fail, so I don't have high hopes. Although I might be proven wrong.
> 
> The sixth movie was terrible because it kept in elements from the book that were unimportant and left out elements that WERE important, all while replacing the left out scenes with scenes that were pretty much the same thing, only worse.
> 
> Worst part was the end. Horribly abrupt, terrible cgi for the inferi (Oddly enough, they were pretty scary when they WEREN'T on the screen), no battle in Hogwarts, slow motion death that's supposed to be dramatic when it just looks funny, and they don't FUCKING EXPLAIN WHY SNAPE IS CALLED THE HALFBLOOD PRINCE!!! Seriously, do they just want to confuse people who haven't read the books?



Trust me, we covered every single one of those points in the thread for HBP. I don't think very many fans were happy with the changes. At least not here anyway.


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> this is how they could have made the last one better: get rid of all the kissing and tween drama. :hmpf give us more young voldemort. that should make it 2x better right there.
> 
> oh and i didn't know we were talking about jk rowling making a prequel. i don't think she's going to do that though. she probably doesn't want to die and be known as the harry potter lady (though it's too late).



 That's true actually imo   But this was really the most romance-centered book too, so not too surprising they included that.

No, she isn't   At least no plans of it, but she said it's highly unlikely.  She said she plans to make an encyclopedia with extra info one day though.  And yeah she will always be known as that I thinik 



BluishSwirls said:


> Deathly Hallows thread? Wooooot.
> 
> I really can't wait for this film, that teaser trailer thing got me so excited. :)



Same 



C. Hook said:


> Sixth movie was horribly fail, so I don't have high hopes. Although I might be proven wrong.
> 
> The sixth movie was terrible because it kept in elements from the book that were unimportant and left out elements that WERE important, all while replacing the left out scenes with scenes that were pretty much the same thing, only worse.
> 
> Worst part was the end. Horribly abrupt, terrible cgi for the inferi (Oddly enough, they were pretty scary when they WEREN'T on the screen), no battle in Hogwarts, slow motion death that's supposed to be dramatic when it just looks funny, and they don't FUCKING EXPLAIN WHY SNAPE IS CALLED THE HALFBLOOD PRINCE!!! Seriously, do they just want to confuse people who haven't read the books?



I don't know, I liked the inferi myself, the main thing I hated was how they didn't put the battle at the end in.  But yeah that's true, they forgot that too, but tbh I think that most people who don't read the books would be quite confused anyway.  The movies go way too fast to follow all the small details if you don't read the books imo.  



KillerFan said:


> lol come to think of it...
> 
> where were my snape james lily flashbacks!! :yell



They were cut out but filmed   I saw a few pictures of it 



Narcissus said:


> Trust me, we covered every single one of those points in the thread for HBP. I don't think very many fans were happy with the changes. At least not here anyway.



Yeah   But let's have hope since they are making two movies now so that should include quite a bit more material


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sen said:


> You mean the way they fight?  It's so different from how I imagined it, but it still looks pretty cool to me.


I mean the fact that they can fly. 

In the books, the only one who can fly without any help of a broom/animal is Voldermort. It's presented in Deathly Hallows and all of the characters shit themselves when they see it. I'm guessing that's another thing they're going to change in the film. What's next, Hedwig'll survive?

In the movies, sure the flying looks awesome, but doesn't stay true to the book. Flying like they do is such an amazing feat, but it's supposed to be for Voldermort only.


Come to think of it the way they fight is aweful from the 5th film and on. It doesn't stay true to the books at all. In the books they cast _spells_. In the films it feels like they're fencing but with wands. I can understand that it's implied that they use non verbal spells, but for harry to use them so efficiently in the 5th movie is ridiculous, in the books he starts learning them in his sixth year; and in the 6th movie Ginny can use nonverbal spells easily o_O.

The writers/directors just got lazy imo, which is a shame. 

The sixth film was so bad I almost left the movie theater, something I've never done in my life. So many things were changed for no reason, and added for no reason (see when deatheaters attack the Burrow for NO REASON, set it on fire, then leave.)


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah   But let's have hope since they are making two movies now so that should include quite a bit more material



The mere fact that they are splitting DH into two movies leaves them with no excuse for excluding important material.


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

^Indeed, hope not anyway   I mean not everything can still be included because of explanations, but I want the majority of the books included.

Yeah but that isn't true flying like across the sea or something, it's more like they are firing attacks super fast.  But yeah I suppose that is nothing really like the books.  

I don't think they would actually change that, too big of a detail really.  Plus that's a really significant moment in the book too, sad one as well 

I don't know, I guess that is how they interpret it.  The new director has been doing the 5th-7th now so I guess you must not like him too much.  But in the high speed battles not sure if it would change.  I guess they think it's a cooler way to convey it.  

And yeah I hated that scene at the Burrow though   Apparently they replaced the end battle with that or something D:  But still, I think it's easier if you realize that the movies can never be as awesome as the books and just appreciate the things they do right, otherwise they will make you too angry I suppose.  

Only movie that really bothered me was the 3rd probably


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2010)

prequel? how about the 'real' story of the 3 original makers/owners of the hollows?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 5, 2010)

i just watched harry potter and the half blood prince

the dude who plays harry cant act


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

Regardless, we can't really see anyone else in the roles by now. Go for consistency.

That said, it's a shame that Harris died early. He was Dumbledore dead-on for me.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2010)

Sen said:


> ^Indeed, hope not anyway   I mean not everything can still be included because of explanations, but I want the majority of the books included.
> 
> Yeah but that isn't true flying like across the sea or something, it's more like they are firing attacks super fast.  But yeah I suppose that is nothing really like the books.
> 
> ...



Fly across the sea? Which part was that? I haven't touched the 7th book since I finished it the year it came out, so I don't remember everything. Do you mean when Voldemort chases Harry at the beginning?

That scene in the Burrow was a Big Lipped Alligator Moment from hell that took up unnecessary screen time which could've been used showing more of Voldemort's past.

And I  think everyone knows the movies will never be as good as the books, but the fans still expect some level of faithfulness. Some movies did that well, while others, not so much.



Al-Yasa said:


> i just watched harry potter and the half blood prince
> 
> the dude who plays harry cant act



Give him a horse and see how he does.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## C. Hook (Feb 5, 2010)

'Nother problem with the sixth movie: Why the FUCK didn't the obviously evil crowd grab Harry and capture him so that Voldy could kill him at the end when he was practically throwing himself at them? In the book there was at least partially a reason (Teachers from Hogwarts were on the Death Eaters' asses), but in the movie? What the hell? Did the bad guys go to retard school? It's an inexcusable plot hole, like Harry knowing what the hell that seed did when he fed it to Ron.

Maybe with the seventh movie, they'll at least TRY to edit the rough draft before pushing it out. Although most likely we'll just get TONS upon TONS of filler that either is completely unimportant or obnoxious while leaving in the scene where Harry picks lint from his toes that was in the book.

I'm just worried that we're going to get a few more big scoops of incompetent shit.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

> It's an inexcusable plot hole, like Harry knowing what the hell that seed did when he fed it to Ron.



He knew what to do because it was written in that old potion textbook.


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

^Yeah pretty much, pity that we didn't get more of an explanation of Snape being the HBP though except for the end, but I still liked how much they did include about that 



Grape Krush said:


> prequel? how about the 'real' story of the 3 original makers/owners of the hollows?



I suppose that would be nice too, but the prequel generation is my favorite personally. :[



Al-Yasa said:


> i just watched harry potter and the half blood prince
> 
> the dude who plays harry cant act



I think it's pretty good, but yeah I suppose a lot of people don't like some of the actors sadly.  He seems to fit pretty well.



Blondie said:


> Regardless, we can't really see anyone else in the roles by now. Go for consistency.
> 
> That said, it's a shame that Harris died early. He was Dumbledore dead-on for me.



He was the perfect Dumbledore, the new one isn't terrible, but he seems so gray and easily angered in comparison to how I picture Dumbledore.  Reminds me of link  



Narcissus said:


> Fly across the sea? Which part was that? I haven't touched the 7th book since I finished it the year it came out, so I don't remember everything. Do you mean when Voldemort chases Harry at the beginning?
> 
> That scene in the Burrow was a Big Lipped Alligator Moment from hell that took up unnecessary screen time which could've been used showing more of Voldemort's past.
> 
> And I  think everyone knows the movies will never be as good as the books, but the fans still expect some level of faithfulness. Some movies did that well, while others, not so much.



I meant on brooms in the beginning of the 5th movie, so it wasn't like real flying since it was only around a room then.  Although in the 7th, the beginning broom chase too, they can't fly in that fighting method, so yeah tha as well.

Yeah but they decided from the beginning to cut that out it seems   Kind of weird too since he is so relevant to the plot.  

True but they still are pretty good effects-wise for imaging things.  I think that the first and second are the only ones that for the most part seemed to stay true, even though there were still quite a few differences.


----------



## Grape (Feb 6, 2010)

^ Hollows prequel is the best IMO for the PotterVerse to continue. Can't have another good vs evil kind of thing, nothing could compete with the Potter series.. Hollows prequel would be great though imo.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 6, 2010)

Sen said:


> omg   That's so awesome, reminds me of so many movies I've seen.  I love the ending part, so dramatic.



i was afraid that the video would be overlooked


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> ^ Hollows prequel is the best IMO for the PotterVerse to continue. Can't have another good vs evil kind of thing, nothing could compete with the Potter series.. Hollows prequel would be great though imo.



Perhaps, honestly I'd read anything else that she wrote from the series, even if it was totally different and just a side story.  Can't see her writing anything else though  



KillerFan said:


> i was afraid that the video would be overlooked



Yeah that's the danger of the last post ;__;  But it was quite awesome 



Ema Skye said:


> If this movie was real, I would see it



  If you watch the parody it's of (Dangerous Minds iirc), you can always imagine that they are the wizards and such


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally saw Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince two days ago, and I suppose one of my gripes was Ginny/Harry kiss. If I can recall correctly, didn't _Harry _initiate the kiss in the book, and in front of a large crowd after a Quidditch game in the Gryffindor common room? I haven't read the book in at least two years, so my memory can be a little off. Anyway, in the movie, it's like they painstakingly wanted to do the opposite. They had Ginny (who was hot, by the way) initiate the kiss with Harry, alone, in the Room of Requirement. And it was a peck on the lips. In the movie they plugged it so much and I think ultimately it just kind of fell short.


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Finally saw Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince two days ago, and I suppose one of my gripes was Ginny/Harry kiss. If I can recall correctly, didn't _Harry _initiate the kiss in the book, and in front of a large crowd after a Quidditch game in the Gryffindor common room? I haven't read the book in at least two years, so my memory can be a little off. Anyway, in the movie, it's like they painstakingly wanted to do the opposite. They had Ginny (who was hot, by the way) initiate the kiss with Harry, alone, in the Room of Requirement. And it was a peck on the lips. In the movie they plugged it so much and I think ultimately it just kind of fell short.



Yeah that is how it happened, but I think besides saying they kissed we didn't really see it much in the books, besides when they'd talk about spending time together etc.

I didn't really like the concept behind that entire scene since obviously Harry hiding that book there has significance in the 7th book.  On that note, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did we even see the Diadem in the 6th movie?  I don't remember it.




The romance in general has never been what I liked about the books or movies though so I guess that didn't bother me too much.  I liked the touching scene with Harry and Hermione though when he comforted her over Ron, that was sweet.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Feb 15, 2010)

Official Trailer is out:

I still like Taeyang's dance from last year's Dance Battle more, pretty much because of Yoona's reaction.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure if the was too new in general, but omg so exciting 

Makes me wish it was time already.  /obsessed


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Feb 15, 2010)

gotta say after OOTP, the books went down and the OOTP Movie was horrible so much cut out and important stuff at that!!! but i'll see how this movie holds up


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

SteandRaeKonohaNinjas said:


> gotta say after OOTP, the books went down and the OOTP Movie was horrible so much cut out and important stuff at that!!! but i'll see how this movie holds up



D: 

Guess it is really based on opinion, I loved the 5th and 7th books (liked the 6th too), I could reread the 5th/7th over and over again without ever getting bored (and have )  

OotP cut out a lot, but they had such a short time limit considering how long that book was.  I think my main complaint would be that it would go far too fast for anyone that doesn't read the books to really pick up on everything.  

This has at least two movies so we're guaranteed to get more of the plot, or I'd assume.  I mostly just hope that they keep in the stuff with Snape and then Dumbledore too, in addition to the stuff with the trio.  



Dream Brother said:


> Hahah, that's awesome.
> 
> As for the new HP movie...oh dear.



Oh dear in a bad way or a good way?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Probably one of the best parodies besides the Lindsay Lohan SNL one 

Was just talking about Harry Potter in another thread so remembered this one ;___;  About remakes, I don't think I'd want a Harry Potter remake until I'm extremely old since these have still been very good overall imo.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

lol a remake probably won't happen till rowling is dead for a couple decades


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah although Hollywood can be a bit crazy with some franchises 

LotR and the Chronicles of Narnia both had earlier versions right?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

i think they were made for tv... and for england


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I see 

Well I don't see HP being remade for a very long time anyway, just hard to imagine the technology improving.  The last few movies have been stunning.  Although I hated Lupin's werewolf form. 

Oh, I wonder if they will be including the stuff about Lupin too, almost forgot with all the other big events.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

the more i talk about the movie, the more i feel like it's going to disappoint. there's so much in the last novel that should be included.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> the more i talk about the movie, the more i feel like it's going to disappoint. there's so much in the last novel that should be included.



 Yeah when I reread it I was thinking about those things too.  But it's best to not hope for everything that should be included because that way you will definitely get disappointed.  I know they are going to still take out some things but hopefully the movie will still be pretty awesome and include all of the major fun things


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

so some magazine in the UK requested a bunch of actors and actresses to come do a photoshoot reprising their famous roles in their careers, and many agreed. i loved the jurassic park one, but there was a harry potter one. the neat thing was, they wore regular clothes but each one has added one or two things from the films.

well anyhoo, this is the HP one:


sorry if this is old news


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

No I haven't heard that, they look awesome there 

Although not really a reprise of their roles just yet   Or have they finished filming it all already?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

strange thing was that 90% of all the photoshoots were from older movies and then there was hp. i was like  alright..


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be pretty weird, I guess they couldn't resist it's popularity 

Makes me so sad that it will really be over soon though


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

there's a new magic movie coming out; the sorcerer's apprentice starring nicholas cage.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait seriously? 

Still can't compare to Harry Potter though


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> there's a new magic movie coming out; the sorcerer's apprentice starring nicholas cage.



And it looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it that one story with the broom? 

No magic stories can compare to HP in my mind anyway.  /yeah I'm obsessed


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

loool are you telling me that nicholas cage doesn't look like a cool sorcerer?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks kind of cool 

lol you guys, we should be worshiping HP (or complaining about it) here though


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 22, 2010)

you know im starting not to really like the newer HP movies...the first 3 where great then  Radcliffe cut his damn hair and i just dont like it

though i still go watch them for the sake of watching it 

i have high hopes for this movie though


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> you know im starting not to really like the newer HP movies...the first 3 where great then  Radcliffe cut his damn hair and i just dont like it
> 
> though i still go watch them for the sake of watching it
> 
> i have high hopes for this movie though



Well they look better now than they all did in GoF where they all looked like Glam Rockers.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 22, 2010)

you based the movie's overall rating on radcliffe's hair?  fangirls


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> you based the movie's overall rating on radcliffe's hair?  fangirls



Not me, I based it off the plot...or lack of it sometimes...


----------



## Felix (Feb 22, 2010)

Goblet of Fire was enjoyable. Actually, I preferred it to Azkaban

Now Order of the Phoenix was just plain BAD and I still have to watch the Half Blood Prince.

The first two in my opinion, captured the magic right... (pun not intended)


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> loool are you telling me that nicholas cage doesn't look like a cool sorcerer?



No, he needs to cut his fucking hair.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> No, he needs to cut his fucking hair.



My first thought when I saw him was that he looks like a poor man's Harry Dresden...

Scratch that. my first thought when the trailer started was "The. fuck...did hollywood find the balls to do a Dresden Files movie? with Nicholas Cage of all people."


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2010)

I honestly think that movie could be pretty cool if that was literally anyone but Nick Cage.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Get rid of Nick Cage, that idiot guy who said, "I'm a what?" like he was Harry Potter, and the stupid Owl thing and yea, it would look decent.

Maybe I'm just grouchy cause its the same day that Inception comes out.


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2010)

Felix said:


> Goblet of Fire was enjoyable. Actually, I preferred it to Azkaban
> 
> Now Order of the Phoenix was just plain BAD and I still have to watch the Half Blood Prince.
> 
> The first two in my opinion, captured the magic right... (pun not intended)


I agree the first two were the best. Although that has a lot to do with the fact that the books were shorter and thus the movies could cover more from it.  But I have to say the last two weren't all that great for me.  So many important parts missed and additions that are completely unnecessary especially in HBP.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually like Nicolas Cage, can't imagine him as a wizard though 

Like Nic said though, the 1st two really were a lot more like the books but those were so short (and they still had to cut things).  It's only to be expected that half of the plot ends up getting cut out of the later ones and they go so fast.  Cool though to see some scenes anyway 

I like the stuff they add with Snape too, that always makes me laugh.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2010)

Nick looks good in Kick-Ass, but other then that. Eh. D:


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

The kid looks goofy as hell.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2010)

The kid looks like a douche.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> The kid looks like a douche.



That too...


----------



## kyochi (Feb 28, 2010)

Neville's going to be epic in this movie.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 28, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The kid looks goofy as hell.



the kid looks like a hobo


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 28, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The kid looks goofy as hell.



Agreed...I still can't shake the feeling of low rent Dresden clone for Cage though.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 22, 2010)

another cage flop on the horizon.


Where have I seen this guy before?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

I am kind of curious to see how they play these two movies out. It'll be interesting to see


*Spoiler*: __ 




the large battle at Hogwarts, and what they'll do in regards to the end of the book.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

Girl said:


> another cage flop on the horizon.
> 
> 
> Where have I seen this guy before?


Notting Hill
Little Nicky


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

*The Epilogue Scenes*

*James Sirius Potter*


*Harry and Ginny*


*Ginny, Harry and Albus*


*Ginny and Lilly*


*Yates and Albus*


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> *The Epilogue Scenes*
> 
> *James Sirius Potter*
> 
> ...



Fucking hell...if the epilogue takes up the majority of Part II i'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Spigy (May 25, 2010)

It will take 5-10 minutes at the most. I wonder what else needs to be done if the epilogue is done already.


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2010)

filming isn't done in chronological order, and the greedy hollywood suits would want to squeeze every penny before this ride is all over


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Well, once HP is out of the way and they no longer have it for their big source of income, they will be forced to get those super hero movies going.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> My first thought when I saw him was that he looks like a poor man's Harry Dresden...
> 
> Scratch that. my first thought when the trailer started was "The. fuck...did hollywood find the balls to do a Dresden Files movie? with Nicholas Cage of all people."



This was kind of what I was thinking/hoping. A proper series of Dresden Files movies, along with P.N. Elrod's Vampire Files, and toss in some F. Paul Wilson's Repairman Jack. Those would make awesome movies or even Showtime series'.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Old farts.


----------



## Narcissus (May 25, 2010)

Ha, I'm surprised they released these pics  I thought they would want to keep them until the movie came out, especially since the epilogue won't be until the second half of Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

I don't think they are official. Just paparazzi stuff.


----------



## Narcissus (May 25, 2010)

Yeah that does make sense.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

I'm a little surprised at Harry's age.

He's meant to be 37, yet he looks in his 50's.

Maybe it's incomplete CGI, perhaps?


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

British people don't age well


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

*Old Ron*

And I must say he looks awesome 



*Hugo Weasley*


*Draco Malfoy*


*Hermione*


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2010)

Well, they are almost 40 years old.



Gettin' a little droopy.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

Well almost 40, but still their 36/37

Also there's the case that Witches and Wizards age slower than compared to humans.

*I've also added Hugo, Draco and Hermione.*


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

God Damn. They aged terribly.


----------



## tigersage (May 26, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Eh, so they'll be finally introducing Bill then...unless they plan on having Fleur marry another Weasley.



knowing them they will probably cut the whole scene oput. i have always found that the movies dont live up to the hype.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

They've not cut the wedding scene, that's a fact.


----------



## Prendergast (May 26, 2010)

is draco the one in the red jumpsuit?


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

Ah lol no 

Can't you see Felton? He's the one in the black shirt

I don't know if your being sarcastic or not


----------



## Kno7 (May 26, 2010)

Damn they didn't age well at all.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Ginny is ugly.  I think it's unrealistic for Harry (the fucking hero of the entire wizarding world) to be interested in her.  She's the fucking definition of a butterface. Emma Watson fucking models between movies.  Harry tends to spend a lot of screen time with her.  Why is he not spending every waking moment trying to get into Hermione's pants?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Jenny is ugly.  I think it's unrealistic for Harry (the fucking hero of the entire wizarding world) to be interested in her.  She's the fucking definition of a butterface. Emma Watson fucking models between movies.  Harry tends to spend a lot of screen time with her.  Why is he not spending every waking moment trying to get into Hermione's pants?



I find the prospect of Bonnie Wright not even coming close to looking like what Ginny looked like the books to be amusing in a way.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Book comparisons are fair.  I suggested recasting Emma Watson a few movies ago because I realized that she had become too attractive to play the role.  Hermione wasn't written to be beautiful.


----------



## Totalus (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanna see the magic bubble Harry and Voldemort had when they were fighting...Then when Harry "dies" and is talking to Dumbledore and Hagrid is carrying him.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 26, 2010)

I, too, find it funny that the roles/casting seem to be reversed for Ginny and Hermione -- Ginny has ended up looking, to be honest, average at best, while Hermione, who was never supposed to be any sort of beauty, is in a whole other league.

The book version of Ginny is just as bland as the movie version, but she at least apparently had looks going for her. In the movie version, it's as if she's become irredeemable. She's just a terribly dull character in both mediums, and I've always been amazed at how many people seem to take to her, and to her relationship with Harry. Is it because she has a sort of 'random girl off the street' quality that people can relate to? It's a bit of a puzzle to me. I always thought that Harry's interaction with Luna was far more interesting, and this goes for the movie version too. Even Cho is more interesting than bloody Ginny.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I, too, find it funny that the roles/casting seem to be reversed for Ginny and Hermione -- Ginny has ended up looking, to be honest, average at best, while Hermione, who was never supposed to be any sort of beauty, is in a whole other league.
> 
> The book version of Ginny is just as bland as the movie version, but she at least apparently had looks going for her. In the movie version, it's as if she's become irredeemable. She's just a terribly dull character in both mediums, and I've always been amazed at how many people seem to take to her, and to her relationship with Harry. Is it because she has a sort of 'random girl off the street' quality that people can relate to? It's a bit of a puzzle to me. I always thought that Harry's interaction with Luna was far more interesting, and this goes for the movie version too. Even Cho is more interesting than bloody Ginny.



As wierd as it sounds i've always wondered what a Harry/Luna relationship would be like...it's wierd he has more chemistry with her or Hermione than his own love interest.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2010)

Harry/Luna was my OTP.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 26, 2010)

I would've been interested in seeing Harry/Luna, actually. I think the foundation was there for it, but it would have to be fleshed out properly and quite sensibly. It could definitely have been done, but Rowling seems to have no sense of the chemistry of her own characters, and so we had the blandest combinations possible on display. (Although I will say that I like the idea of the Snape/Lily angle, even if the execution was a bit dodgy in places. Snape's character in general is probably her finest achievement in the series.) What struck me, upon viewing some of the last few films again, is how Harry went to Luna when he felt most isolated at one point -- I'm not sure which movie it was -- and that little scene between the two pariahs somehow clicked, and something started working. Luna served as a stabilising force for his inner turmoil, to my surprise. 

I'm never going to forgive the previous HP film for wasting time with stupid scenes of Ginny tying Harry's shoelaces (I mean, honestly...just _why_?) running through fields in a pointless 'attack' moment, and the cherry on top of the cake, the horrendous 'Harry tries to pick up the waitress in the bar' opening moment. Not only that, but they then delete a scene that could have been one of, if not the best moment in that film. The stupidity just didn't end. I'll admit that some parts were done well, though. I like the dark, grimy sort of way some scenes were shot, the bathroom duel between Harry and Draco, the frankly hilarious or impacting Snape scenes (bolstered by the always brilliant Alan Rickman and his perfect sense of delivery) and the wonderful scene that departed from the book, where Slughorn relates that little anecdote about Lily and the fishbowl. (That little story improved upon Rowling's source material, in my opinion. I just wish the writer/director's risks in departing from the books paid off more often.)


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I felt that Ginny had a good start in CoS and PoA, but Rowling wrote her into a complete Mary-Sue. Luna, on the other hand, is sexy as hell and I'd marry the actress portraying her just for the ethereal voice.

I sincerely wish HP would take the Star Wars road and allow a massive alternate universe where various superior authors took their vision of the universe.


I agree to Watson being too pretty for Hermione, but I also find her to be a shite actress.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

I agree on the shoe tieing scene, there was no point to it at all, and I couldn't understand why they were about to kiss after it.

It wasn't a romantic scene, they had a better moment with the fucking cookies in the last scene before Ron cockblocked Harry by sitting between them.

Also I believe that seen where Harry went to Luna was something from OOTP...she was feeding the Thestrals.



Hangat?r said:


> I felt that Ginny had a good start in CoS and PoA, but Rowling wrote her into a complete Mary-Sue. Luna, on the other hand, is sexy as hell and I'd marry the actress portraying her just for ethereal voice.
> 
> I sincerely wish HP would take the Star Wars road and allow a massive alternate universe where various superior authors took their vision of the universe.
> 
> ...



Watson does tend to overact at times.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I agree to Watson being too pretty for Hermione, but I also find her to be a shite actress.


Every actor/actress in the Harry Potter movies comes off as untalented compared to the great Alan Rickman.


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2010)

I have never actually cared for the two main parings (Harry/Ginny and Ron/Hermione). Harry and Ginny's was not developed well at all, and Ron and Hermione's just didn't strike me as realistic at all.

It's like Dream Brother said, there were so many interesting angles JK could've went for, but she didn't seem to realize the chemistry between her own characters.

And yeah, Snape was probably the most well-developed character in the series.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Lily/Snape is more interesting than Lily/James.  Sorry Harry, it's true.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I have never actually cared for the two main parings (Harry/Ginny and Ron/Hermione). Harry and Ginny's was not developed well at all, and Ron and Hermione's just didn't strike me as realistic at all.
> 
> It's like Dream Brother said, there were so many interesting angles JK could've went for, but she didn't seem to realize the chemistry between her own characters.
> 
> And yeah, Snape was probably the most well-developed character in the series.



I could never get why Hermione went for Ron of all people, he's not only massivly whiny but a jackass in the books...and in the movies he's even worse if that could be possible

I was honestly surprised that Luna and Neville never ended up together in the end as well, as there was a massive fan following for that pairing, not to mention that Rowling seemed to be going in that direction for a short while.


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Lily/Snape is more interesting than Lily/James.  Sorry Harry, it's true.



Really Snape should have known better than to think Lily would be impressed by him joining the Death Eaters. Had he not joined Voldemort they probably would've gotten together.



Emperor Joker said:


> I could never get why Hermione went for Ron of all people, he's not only massivly whiny but a jackass in the books...and in the movies he's even worse if that could be possible
> 
> I was honestly surprised that Luna and Neville never ended up together in the end as well, as there was a massive fan following for that pairing, not to mention that Rowling seemed to be going in that direction for a short while.



Ron was the most annoying 3. What Hermione saw in him I'll never know, and really, that would have been a doomed relationship in real life.

JK said that she couldn't see Luna and Neville together at first when she found out  about the following, but later began to see it herself. But she chose to leave it up in the air until she finally came out and announced that Luna married someone else.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Really Snape should have known better than to think Lily would be impressed by him joining the Death Eaters. Had he not joined Voldemort they probably would've gotten together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In real life it would have been a physically abusive ones, you can tell that Ron would be that kind of husband to be honest.

Yeah Luna ended up marrying the grandson of Newt Schemander and Neville ended up with either Susan Bones or Hannah Abbot I can't remember which


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2010)

I think just the way Ron ended up throughout the series was a little disappointing.

In the first book, we saw Ron's skills in Wizard chess and how he was an expert tactician. I was expecting JK Rowling to elaborate on that rather than have him as a useless comic relief. His saving grace (as pointed out by Malfoy throughout the rest of the series) was that he was famous Potter's best friend and would forever live in his shadow.

He was nothing more than a labrador that followed Harry's every command.

Although she could have written it in another light and focused on the fact that Ron *was* forever living in Harry's shadow, but she never elaborated on it and never gave it a true ending.

The way I see it, she could made the Ron/Hermione pairing SO MUCH better starting from the fourth book... if she gave Ron any worth at all. The way they hooked up in the final book was disappointing and I'm pretty sure I skipped over that 2-3 sentence paragraph. It was disgustingly rushed.

Regarding the movies... nothing beats Alan Rickman and Gary Oldman in top form. Although Gary Oldman seemed very constricted within his role and should have been given more freedom to explore the nature of Sirius Black (who I maintain to be one of my favorite characters from the series regardless).

Other than that; I think Neville and Seamus were cast perfectly. I love the guy that plays Seamus Finnigan. Even though he doesn't get as much air time, every scene he's in is gold. He's got a natural calming charm about him that makes any comic scene that much better. He's the bumbling schoolboy everyone loves to love and he's encapsulated his role perfectly.

Neville's progression through the series was one I could foresee but still enjoyed very much leading up to the final battle.

Also I know you guys must have talked about this in-depth before, but is it just me or were some of the deaths in DH kinda of pointless?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Regarding the movies... nothing beats Alan Rickman and Gary Oldman in top form. Although Gary Oldman seemed very constricted within his role and should have been given more freedom to explore the nature of Sirius Black (who I maintain to be one of my favorite characters from the series regardless).


This.  Bonham Carter probably did Bellatrix as well as anyone could have done her too.  Most of the adult actors were pretty solid actually.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> This.  Bonham Carter probably did Bellatrix as well as anyone could have done her too.  Most of the adult actors were pretty solid actually.



The majority of Carter's Bellatrix appears to be her method acting (Nothing wrong with that by the way) from what I can tell, because I highly doubt the script had her acting that demented and child like.

I actually prefer it that way

My main complaint from Movies 3 onward was Michael Gambon's Dumbledore though, he;s just way to physical with people for my taste.


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2010)

Severus Snape, Sirius Black, Bellatrix Lestrange and Cornelius Fudge were some of the most palpable characters from the series.

I really wish JK Rowling could have devoted more of the book regarding the ministry's stance in the sixth book and the development of Rufus Scrimgeour (who I thought was a very good addition to the book, even if she didn't see it or elaborate on it) and the wizarding community.

It became painfully obvious in the sixth book that JK Rowling was rushing some romance scenes which gave me the jitters and which probably could have used more foresight.

Im in DB's school of thought that the Harry/Luna paradigm looked to be the clincher for me. It had a chemistry to it that Ginny could never achieve.

I mean... for crying out loud, for as innocent and as pure she tried to make Ginny/Harry out to be, it all started with Harry just thinking with his dick going: "wow, my best mate's little sister just grew a pair of tits and looks fuckable." It made no sense.

However, I do feel that Ron/Hermione was probably the only way to go and was looking forward to it since the third instalment... but she fucked that up as well by not providing any substance. In that situation, she made every Ron and Hermione scene frankly laughable and I didn't take it seriously at all :/.

Also Helena Bonham Carter was magnificent as Bella. Evil in it's vilest form. She even encapsulated the relish of sending killing curses just like or probably better than the dude who played Voldemort.

EDIT: scrap that last part. She performed much better than the p*d*p**** that played Voldemort.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> And yeah, Snape was probably the most well-developed character in the series.



Nope, the most well-developed character would be Dumbledore, followed by Luna Lovegood.


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2010)

I wouldn't necessarily call Luna Lovegood the most... developed.

More like the most consistent character.

Her character was intriguing and that's where her appeal came from. And thank fucking christ that JK Rowling didn't decide to mess around with that because I loved Luna so much. And I'm pretty sure everyone did.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, everyone loves Luna. So far, I haven't encountered a person who doesn't.


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2010)

*Draco*


*Draco and Scorpius*


*Harry*


*Hugo*


*Video of Tom/Draco and Rupert/Ron*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIYn8MML4Do&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




Just incase you've missed them:




Bart said:


> *The Epilogue Scenes*
> 
> *James Sirius Potter*
> 
> ...



All I can't wait for is Neville and Nagini in Part II!

That will be the ultimate GIF of all time, mark my words.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 27, 2010)

This is a completely 'crack' pairing, but I kinda like the concept of Draco/Hermione. I say the 'concept', because the dynamic between the two of them obviously got little to no fleshing out throughout the series, hence why it sounds like a silly pairing, but I think it could actually have been quite interesting if handled carefully. (The only major rival houses romance angle seems to be Lily/Snape, and we all know that it never actually blossomed.) What would make it especially interesting is Malfoy's 'racism' with all that mudblood nonsense. It could make for one screwed up but intriguing relationship, and also could have resulted in him receiving more fleshing out, rather than the half-hearted attempts Rowling made with him in the final books. 



> I mean... for crying out loud, for as innocent and as pure she tried to make Ginny/Harry out to be, it all started with Harry just thinking with his dick going: "wow, my best mate's little sister just grew a pair of tits and looks fuckable." It made no sense.



Yep. I dunno if it was only me, but every time I read a scene from that particular arc I cringed. It was like:

'Harry looked at Ginny kissing someone, and suddenly he felt a red hot snake coil around the embers of his despairing heart!'

Okay, maybe not that exaggerated, but very much along the same sickening lines. 



> Also Helena Bonham Carter was magnificent as Bella. Evil in it's vilest form. She even encapsulated the relish of sending killing curses just like or probably better than the dude who played Voldemort.
> 
> EDIT: scrap that last part. She performed much better than the p*d*p**** that played Voldemort.



Bonham Carter = <3 

Ever since I saw her in _Fight Club_ I was head over heels. But haha, I like the movie Voldemort! Normally I don't like the man's acting at all (Ralph Fiennes) because he tries to be subtle to the point of coming across as wooden sometimes, but I reckon he did a good job in the movies. He shows good sense, too:

_"[Director] Mike [Newell] was very keen to explore Voldemort's unexpected mood swings, his explosive rage," Fiennes says. "There are moments when anger spits out of him at Harry and other moments when he can be almost pleasant. You never quite know what he's going to do.

"People are incredibly scary when they're charming but you suspect they might suddenly do something very violent," he continues. "If you sit across the table from someone who offers you a glass of wine and a present, but you know that he stabbed his wife to death, it's quite unnerving."_

I don't think he completely captured the above stuff, but he certainly did a decent job.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2010)

so when are we getting a release date?


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I The way I see it, she could made the Ron/Hermione pairing SO MUCH better starting from the fourth book... if she gave Ron any worth at all. The way they hooked up in the final book was disappointing and I'm pretty sure I skipped over that 2-3 sentence paragraph. It was disgustingly rushed.



Ron: "I think house elves deserve rights and are equal to humans!"
Hermione: "OMG I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!"





Rukia said:


> This.  Bonham Carter probably did Bellatrix as well as anyone could have done her too.  Most of the adult actors were pretty solid actually.



I have to agree. Though I find Bonham Carter is always fun to watch in her roles (I loved her as Mrs. Lovett in Sweeney Todd). But yes, almost all the adult actors did a good job.



Emperor Joker said:


> My main complaint from Movies 3 onward was Michael Gambon's Dumbledore though, he;s just way to physical with people for my taste.



This was the really sad part. The Dumbledore from the first 2 films was perfect, absolutely perfect. And "too physical" doesn't even begin to describe it. I just loved how he pushed Harry against the wall in Goblet of Fire. 



Yasha said:


> Nope, the most well-developed character would be Dumbledore, followed by Luna Lovegood.



Well yes, I would actually say Dumbledore was the most well-developed with Snape right behind him.



Dream Brother said:


> This is a completely 'crack' pairing, but I kinda like the concept of Draco/Hermione.



You'd be amazed by how big a following that pairing actually has.




> Yep. I dunno if it was only me, but every time I read a scene from that particular arc I cringed. It was like:
> 
> 'Harry looked at Ginny kissing someone, and suddenly he felt a red hot snake coil around the embers of his despairing heart!'





Good god that is terrible.




> But haha, I like the movie Voldemort!



Actually, I have to agree. The way he plays Voldemort is with a sense of smooth calmness, in comparison to his book counterpart, who always just seemed to be angry at everyone and everything all the time.

His mannerisms can be a bit creepy too.


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2010)

> You'd be amazed by how big a following that pairing actually has.



Women seem to love those jerk male and lead female pairings.


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2010)

What scenes are everyone looking forward to?

Mine are,

1. Neville pulling out the Sword of Gryfindor against Nagini.
2. Snape's words to Harry (along with Ron and Hermione) in the SS.
3. Voldemort's use of the protective bubble charm, as well as him flying.
4. Grindelwald.
6. Epilogue.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

The epilogue was shite in the books and I doubt it'll improve in the film.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> What scenes are everyone looking forward to?
> 
> Mine are,
> 
> ...



that is all deathly hallows II


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The epilogue was shite in the books and I doubt it'll improve in the film.



Well it'll be interesting still, given the pictures.



Banhammer said:


> that is all deathly hallows II



Yeah 

I suppose the entire Forest of Dean sequences are best features in Part I anyway, and I think most would agree.


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Women seem to love those jerk male and lead female pairings.



Believe me, I've noticed.



Hangat?r said:


> The epilogue was shite in the books and I doubt it'll improve in the film.



I really do agree. The epilogue was just bad.



Banhammer said:


> that is all deathly hallows II



Actually Voldemort does fly in the first DH movie when he chases Harry at the beginning.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 27, 2010)

> What scenes are everyone looking forward to?


The Dark Lord Ascending
The Sacking of Severus Snape
The Prince's Tale

Pretty much, all of Snape's scenes.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2010)

Ron's saving grace in all of Deathly Hallows was probably the chapter "Malfoy Manor"

He was still being an annoying prat, but he was showing some maturity here and there.

Then after that, the collar was back on and he was Harry's lapdog again.

also you guys have no idea how much I read into Harry Potter 

Waste of my last year of high school rofl 

In the last book, two glaring mistakes.

Before the wedding, when they're packing to go find the horcruxes, Hermione is packing all the books. We all know of Ron's immense fear of the name "Voldemort" yet in a line, he says sarcastically something like, "didn't know we were going to be catching Voldemort in a mobile library" while Harry laughs.

Also later on, when they escape the wedding and they knock out the death eaters at the bar (before getting into Black's old house), Harry asks Hermione to perform a memory charm on the death eaters so they wouldn't remember them attacking the kids. Hermione says she's never done it before and only knows the theory... yet she claimed to have performed a memory charm on her parents before arriving at the burrow.

HOLES MS. ROWLING

GLARING HOLES.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2010)

I'm heavily looking forward to "The Prince's Tale"

which I thought was one of the best pensieve moments in all of series

Better than the court pensieve moment in the 4th book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> What scenes are everyone looking forward to?
> 
> Mine are,
> 
> ...



The Prince's Tale and Kreacher's redemption for the Deathly Hollows Part One...If Kreacher doesn't get his story told perfectly, I swear to god...

Speaking of the house elves Dobby NEEDS to show up for this...badly

Also Narcissus I agree with you on Fiennes portrayal of Voldermort, he gives the character alot more depth than the character in the book had...considering the only emotions Voldemort ever showed in the book were immense smugness and Blaring red hot rage.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

Let's face it: Rowling = Lucas. They've both created two incredibly interesting and promising universes, but their own insight into them will pale in comparisson of other writers. I so pray for a HP extended universe. Especially when it comes to Quidditch.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Let's face it: Rowling = Lucas. They've both created two incredibly interesting and promising universes, but their own insight into them will pale in comparisson of other writers. I so pray for a HP extended universe. Especially when it comes to Quidditch.



quite honestly I want this as well...but Rowling won't let it happen, even though there's a fuckton of unexplored material in her universe that a book could be about.


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also later on, when they escape the wedding and they knock out the death eaters at the bar (before getting into Black's old house), Harry asks Hermione to perform a memory charm on the death eaters so they wouldn't remember them attacking the kids. Hermione says she's never done it before and only knows the theory... yet she claimed to have performed a memory charm on her parents before arriving at the burrow.
> 
> HOLES MS. ROWLING
> 
> GLARING HOLES.



I think Rowling actually gave an explaination for this, but I can't remember anymore.

And no, Rowling would never allow an expanded universe of Harry Potter that she didn't write herself, and there could actually be an entire second book series on her universe rather than one book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I think Rowling actually gave an explaination for this, but I can't remember anymore.
> 
> And no, Rowling would never allow an expanded universe of Harry Potter that she didn't write herself, and there could actually be an entire second book series on her universe rather than one book.



Hell there could be more than that. we've got not only the Marauder's era to explore but the Hogwarts 4 era as well as books based on what else is happening in the wizarding world.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2010)

Harry Potter... the second generation


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

I'd prefer all-original chars, to be honest. Focussing on the other houses, for example. Or hell, maybe even the other schools.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Let's face it: Rowling = Lucas. They've both created two incredibly interesting and promising universes, but their own insight into them will pale in comparisson of other writers.



Pretty much. Whenever I think of HP, Bison's immortal words come to mind. 

"Ah...the road not taken..."


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2010)

I'm thinking Rowling should do a Gaiden-style series and write up James Potter's life at Hogwarts.

Because during the entire series, his aptitude was on a completely different scale to Harry's.

His attitude was completely different (apart from the obvious bravery, reckless pride etc) and I think he and Sirius were what Fred and George would have aspired to be if F & G knew of the similarities.

I would have loved to have seen the dynamics between James and Snape (more than what was being said of the past between them) and also how they dealt with Remus' "furry little problem" more in-depth.

Not to mention, during their school years... how Voldemort was still a relatively powerful wizard slowly gaining more powerful with the years going by and how the curse of the defence against the dark arts position was even intact during that time.

The pensieve moments in HBP were some of the best and worst chapters purely because how much they left open for interpretation and how little Rowling had elaborated on the depth of what she was actually typing. It's like she was on the preface of a great segment of story-telling and lost track along the way and then wrote off that chapter and started a new one.

So irritating


----------



## Femme fatale (May 28, 2010)

Barty Crouch Jr. should come back.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2010)

he's got his soul sucked out.

poor sucka.


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2010)

Exactly ^   .


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2010)

I', just glad that Michael Gambon wont be taking up much screentime either. He IS the reason I cant stand much of the HP movies. In the books I always got a warm vibe in the Dumbledore-Harry scenes (not in the gay way but more like Dumbledore really cared for Harry)
In the movies 3-6 I never got this vibe from the actor. He seemed really cold

Also they should put the epilogues after the end credits. Thus giving the viewers some "choice" if they actually want to see it or just take a run for it if the credits start rolling


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> In the books I always got a warm vibe in the Dumbledore-Harry scenes (not in the gay way but more like Dumbledore really cared for Harry)
> In the movies 3-6 I never got this vibe from the actor. He seemed really cold



Actually Dumbledore from POA was the closest to the books that we've actually seen, but I still prefer Richard Harris' preformances due to his sheer presence.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2010)

Bart said:


> Actually Dumbledore from POA was the closest to the books that we've actually seen, but I still prefer Richard Harris' preformances due to his sheer presence.



Gambon was good in PoA, but he just flew off the handle in GoF. with the scene after Harry's drawing from the Goblet, did the scene really require Gambon to storm down the stairs and near throttle Radcliffe.


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Gambon was good in PoA, but he just flew off the handle in GoF. with the scene after Harry's drawing from the Goblet, did the scene really require Gambon to storm down the stairs and near throttle Radcliffe.



Definitely.

Yeah, not many people did like that scene in GoF, especially his depressing scene in HBP when he was speaking to Harry about finding that particular memory, very un-Dumbledore-like if you ask me.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2010)

Emma Watson goes to Brown University

brb packing my bags


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh lol


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2010)

and to cap off my relapse back into pottermania;

I paid mugglenet.com a visit.

fuck me... it's like HSC all over again.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2010)

Emma Watson, meh.

Evanna Lynch, on the other hand.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been waiting for this movie solely to see dumbledore versus grindelwald ever since I read about his character I was fascinated and intrigued by him, I actually wanted to read a book about his and dumbledore's childhood leading to their duel and like a detailed description of the "greatest duel ever fought between wizards"


----------



## Bart (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep, don't like what they've done with mugglenet, but I think there's a setting where you can change the scheme.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> I've been waiting for this movie solely to see dumbledore versus grindelwald ever since I read about his character I was fascinated and intrigued by him, I actually wanted to read a book about his and dumbledore's childhood leading to their duel and like a detailed description of the "greatest duel ever fought between wizards"



Every time I think of Grindelward, I am reminded of Dumbledore's homosexual affection towards him. >_>


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 3, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Every time I think of Grindelward, I am reminded of Dumbledore's homosexual affection towards him. >_>



Everytime I get reminded of Dumbledores homosexuality, I begin to think of Bill O'Reilly's rampant outbursts against JKR


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 6, 2010)

Apparently a clip from Deathly Hallows 1 will be shown at the MTV movie awards tonight. I can't watch it though because I live in the UK. Going to have to wait for it to reach the internet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to reread death hallows, my memory is pretty fuzzy.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 7, 2010)

The teaser thing is out: 


Download (HQ): Dream Share Manual

Download for IPODs: Dream Share Manual

Credit goes to the awesome people over at  who  shared the download links and the person who uploaded the video on youtube. 


*HARRY VS RON? AWESOME.*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2010)

Highly meh.


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2010)

BluishSwirls said:


> *HARRY VS RON? AWESOME.*



Should be good bromantic drama.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially when Ron tracks Harry and Hermione down again using the Deluminator, pulls a King Arthur by drawing the Sword of Griffindor from the middle of the lake, and then saves Harry's ass all in one chapter.




But it seems they have yet again taken liberties with the context from the book. I'm gonna quote a person on ONTD who explained the difference:



			
				steph13 said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, there was some vague report about Ginny's well being (I think after they tried to steal the sword from Snape) to which Harry concentrated on the fact as to how cool it was they tried to get the sword, while Ron got on the fact that it wasn't said what happened to his sister. He snapped at Harry because he didn't understand, to which Harry--since he has feelings for Ginny and cares about her well being--came back with something like, "No, I do..." and that's when Ron said something very like, "You don't know what it's like to worry about your family!"
> 
> Then Harry's the one who yells back, "Because my parents are dead!!"
> 
> ...



Although in the book, the fight wasn't allowed to get into a brawl with fists because Hermione separated them with a spell. I just hope they do it realistically, because though Rupert Grint isn't as tall in stature as Book Ron, he does have a bigger build than Radcliffe.

Even if it was a straight out fist fight between Book Ron and Book Harry, I think it would still favour the guy who had to use Oliver Wood's seventh year quidditch gear back when he was just a fifth year because it was the only uniform that was big enough for his frame.

Grint acted the hell out of that little scene from the teaser though. And Emma Watson's eyebrows did not have that much screen time either. Good signs.

P.S: I didn't know that Bonnie Wright was that much taller than Daniel Radcliffe when they showed the kiss in the trailer. Somebody get that guy a soap box.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Highly meh.



my same reaction


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 7, 2010)

"YOUR PARENTS ARE DEAD!"


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> "YOUR PARENTS ARE DEAD!"



That was cold and epic at the same time. Samuel L. Jackson would approve of the bluntness of that dialogue.

It's like the opposite of the following classic Batman sequence.


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still wondering whether it was good of them to include the Death Eaters capturing Luna. It was good and all, but not so sure about it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

They showed the dragon escaping from Gringotts in the trailer...where in god's name is this movie going to leave off at, because that point is very close to the end of the book.

also lol at Ron's "You're parents are dead line"


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 7, 2010)

^i don't think this trailer is for part 1 only, i think it's a mixture of the 2 films.


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> They showed the dragon escaping from Gringotts in the trailer...where in god's name is this movie going to leave off at, because that point is very close to the end of the book.
> 
> also lol at Ron's "You're parents are dead line"



Personally it should end when Bathilda Bagshot beckons Harry and Hermione at Godric's Hollow, but most likely Malfoy Manor.



BluishSwirls said:


> ^i don't think this trailer is for part 1 only, i think it's a mixture of the 2 films.



Ah yeah kk


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the only good thing about this decision to split the silly book into two movies is that now we can really see some liberties being taken with the source material. They're going to need more scenes to flesh out the space for two movies, and so hopefully we get some genuinely good stuff. So far I haven't been impressed with the innovations, though -- many of the 'new' scenes in the last film were awful. (With exception of two good ones, and one of those was inexplicably left out of the movie, only available as a deleted scene. Ridiculous.) 

I've heard that there's quite a fuss over one of the new scenes involving some sort of Harry/Hermione dance in the forest.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I think the only good thing about this decision to split the silly book into two movies is that now we can really see some liberties being taken with the source material. They're going to need more scenes to flesh out the space for two movies, and so hopefully we get some genuinely good stuff. So far I haven't been impressed with the innovations, though -- many of the 'new' scenes in the last film were awful. (With exception of two good ones, and one of those was inexplicably left out of the movie, only available as a deleted scene. Ridiculous.)
> 
> *I've heard that there's quite a fuss over one of the new scenes involving some sort of Harry/Hermione dance in the forest*.



Could have something to do with Horcrux that Ron destroys...at least i'm hoping that's what it is


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Could have something to do with Horcrux that Ron destroys...at least i'm hoping that's what it is



Their actually trying to use that scene as Harry trying to cheer Hermione up because like in the book, she and Harry as well, were both seriously depressed and dysfunctional during the period where Ron was gone. Harry was actually a shit friend to her during all that in the book, so apparently he will try to bring up good memories of Ron while having a silly dance at the same time.

Imagine a gay man and his best girlfriend(^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag) having a binge food session, except it's dancing.   

In a way it makes sense, but in the books, it really hammered home the point about who was the real glue that held the trio together.


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2010)

Too bad that they didn't split Goblet of Fire, which so happens to be something that was going to occur.


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2010)

Bart said:


> Too bad that they didn't split Goblet of Fire, which so happens to be something that was going to occur.



Honestly, I never understood how they didn't milk the length of the series so much more before splitting the final edition to the saga into two parts. While some fans may have complained like the United Nations does so on a regular basis, those same fans would have paid the admission for two films of another book in the series and do it with like a complacent smile like a certain large group of individuals.

This franchise officially surpassed the Bond series earlier in the year as the highest grossing with only six current films, and just imagine what it will be like with the final two. 

If they had split GoF and say OoTP, they would have created an even bigger monster than they currently have. And most likely would have been more faithful to the source material because more runtime = more scenes, dialogues and chapter content and less cutting.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 7, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I've heard that there's quite a fuss over one of the new scenes involving some sort of Harry/Hermione dance in the forest.



I like the sound of this


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2010)

Deathly Hallows is one of the most disappointing books I've read. I'm still wondering if it's possible to turn it into a movie I would enjoy. The teaser/trailer looks pretty ok though.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2010)

Just seen the trailer. ROFL @ Ron's :YOU HAVE NO FAMILY!!!" line.

Teaser didn't make me feel much excitment. Hopefully the full length trailer will change that.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2010)

When is the full trailer coming out?


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

New trailer looks fantastic 

Rupert Grint is really good at pulling off envy I think 

I can't wait to see it, especially the action stuff, the dragon looks great already.  The 4th movie was my favorite in part because of how they pulled off those scenes.



Yasha said:


> Every time I think of Grindelward, I am reminded of Dumbledore's homosexual affection towards him. >_>



I love that aspect of it   Hopefully there will be hints in the movie too, although I realize that's not too likely.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> When is the full trailer coming out?



No idea. Probably a bit closer to the movie's release date.


----------



## Dil (Jun 9, 2010)

These 2 movies are gonna be epic. 
Can't wait.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 28, 2010)

i am disappointed that this thread isn't on the first page 

Link removed

trailer is out now peoplez. go crazy


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2010)

AAAAAAAH I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE IT WAS SEVEN!


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2010)

IT WAS SO GOOD

OMG CHILLS AND TEARS AND OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 28, 2010)

Goddamn it! The Harry Potter series always has the most epic trailers. Hopefully these movie will live up to it


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2010)

WHAT AM I GOING TO DO

I'M CRYING WITH THE TRAILER

NOW I HAVE TO SOB THROUGH TWO MOVIES


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2010)

That new trailer was amazing.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 28, 2010)

the more i see the trailer, the more i realize there's going to be a lot of dying


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2010)

..Have you read the books?


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Ew, its going to be in 3D. Gay.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 28, 2010)

Koi said:


> ..Have you read the books?



yeah like years ago. i don't read HP more than once, but i guess this will be an exception. 



Chee said:


> Ew, its going to be in 3D. Gay.



it's gonna be like toy story 3 i think. it's just gonna be glamor and glitz. i'm gonna see this in plain digital 2D goodness.

lolz below


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2010)

Fucking awesome trailer.....gotta finish reading final harry potter


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2010)

The trailer makes the movie look epic, but so have all the other ones, and really the movies are either a hit or miss. So I won't get my hopes up just yet. It looks as though they've added some scenes that were not in the book again though, unless I'm just not remembering them. It has been a while since I've read the last book, after all.

I don't like the fact that they chose to show the final battle in the trailer though.

And while I'm not a particular fan of 3D, I'm not sure if I'll see the films in this format or in regular 2D just yet.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 28, 2010)

these dudes are playing young albus and grindelwald. then as i saw it, it totally reminded me of why i hated the sixth movie.  no flashbacks of young snape, james, lilly


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL GOOD TRAILER LOOKS LIKE A GOOD MOVIE


----------



## Vanity (Jun 29, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> yeah like years ago. i don't read HP more than once, but i guess this will be an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.

Anyway, I hope this will be the most well done of the films....I have more hopes due to them splitting it into 2 films since it means less will be cut.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

lool, I love Daniel's expression in the top panel.


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2010)

UGH LOOK AT HOW THERE ARE JUST.. JUST BODIES EVERYWHERE.. ;__;


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 29, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> these dudes are playing young albus and grindelwald. then as i saw it, it totally reminded me of why i hated the sixth movie.  no flashbacks of young snape, james, lilly



Now that better not be true, because Snape's story needs to be told in these last two movies.


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2010)

The Prince's Tale will be in DH II, if anything.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 29, 2010)

Wait, are both parts already completed and just the release dates are different?

I wonder what would happen if they released both parts in 1 day....


Hermoine is hot as ever tho..


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2010)

They just finished filming maybe.. a week ago?  Not even?  So the filing is done, yes, but I don't think either one is a finished film just yet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ew, its going to be in 3D. Gay.


What with how big the films are going to be, there's bound to be a 2d presentation at every theater.


Bleach said:


> Wait, are both parts already completed and just the release dates are different?
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they released both parts in 1 day....



Both have finished production, but the brunt of post-production work is going on the first half to make sure it's finished on time.

Those shots in the trailer of part two were made specifically to show in that trailer, so I wouldn't be surprised if they don't look exactly the same come July.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

hope this one is better than the last 3...

1-2 were awesome, after that they dropped the ball completely.


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2010)

YES.  Because the good Dumbledore died. :<


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

^ yeah, that guy was BORN to play Dumbledore, too bad he didn't live to see it to conclusion.

I think they've also switched directors around a bit which is rarely good


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2010)

That is true.  All the different directors we've had have all tried to take the story in different directions, so as a series it's very.. disjointed, I suppose.

But seriously, Richard Harris was a fantastic Dumbledore.  He played him just as I read Dumbledore to be in the books.  Michael Gambon, the current Dumbledore, I believe has never even read the books.  And if it's true, it would explain a lot, because it definitely shows.  He's made the character far too aggressive, though I think he toned him down slightly in HBP.


BTW if anyone's interested, we're re-reading/watching the series over at @lj. (:


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank god they didn't show anything relating to 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neville, as I want to experience the awesomeness of what he does at the Battle of Hogwarts


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 29, 2010)

did hpot really run into voldemort that frequently as the trailer made it look like? i think i have to reread or something


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> did hpot really run into voldemort that frequently as the trailer made it look like? i think i have to reread or something



It's not in the book. It's something newly added to the film


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 29, 2010)

so that means...  most of the kids won't die  lol jk if you didn't read the book


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 29, 2010)

Why does everyone like the first two films so much?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 29, 2010)

because they weren't as cirus and it was bringing the audience new magic and wonder. once you get to 3, you're used to it all, and you start demanding action and plot


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

Also the first two had Richard Harris


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2010)

So I just saw the trailer today. I fucking hate David Yates. His Harry Potter movies have been total snorefests and massive amounts of bullshit and fail.

Can we please go back to the directors who did the first 3 movies please? Jesus Christ he killed the Magic in the Harry Potter Franchise for me.


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Neville is just a G


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

Did anyone see the amount of bodies near Harry and Voldy at the end?

Still I'm glad they took it outside.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 29, 2010)

The World said:


> So I just saw the trailer today. I fucking hate David Yates. His Harry Potter movies have been total snorefests and massive amounts of bullshit and fail.
> 
> Can we please go back to the directors who did the first 3 movies please? Jesus Christ he killed the Magic in the Harry Potter Franchise for me.



Yea Alfonso Cuar?n should definitely return


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2010)

Bart said:


> Thank god they didn't show anything relating to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





EkibyoGami said:


> Neville is just a G



This.

The only reason Harry and co. were able to leave hogwarts is because Harry knew his buddy Neville would be there, holdin it down


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Trick question. What would Voldemort's patronus be?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 29, 2010)

lol you made me question my hpot pool of knowledge. probably a snake right? or himself


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Trick question. What would Voldemort's patronus be?


I'm just shooting out at the dark here

*Spoiler*: __ 




He can't make one becuase:
He has no happy memories
He wouldn't need to because he can already control the dementors


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol you made me question my hpot pool of knowledge. probably a snake right? or himself



No lol he's too evil to cast a patronus. A patronus is casted through someone's positive feelings and Voldie's got none so he won't be able to do any

Many people have said snake hence why it was a trick question


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm just shooting out at the dark here
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Correct, Exacta!


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 29, 2010)

wow you've truly outgayed yourself with that one


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Duh

My username is "TheDarkLord".


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2010)

That was an interesting trailer.  Now that the final book has been split into films, I feel it is sort of interesting to speculate on how they will end the first film.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Perhaps they will end it with Snape's death?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That was an interesting trailer.  Now that the final book has been split into films, I feel it is sort of interesting to speculate on how they will end the first film.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Posts like this make me realize how little I actually remember of Deathly Hallows (and all the books really) and how much I need to reread them


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That was an interesting trailer.  Now that the final book has been split into films, I feel it is sort of interesting to speculate on how they will end the first film.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the speculation was that it was going to end with Dobby's Death?

But Snape's death is way to far irrc, they're already at Hogwarts by then.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.  But I think it's been proven that the studio doesn't mind deviating from the books.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> True.  But I think it's been proven that the studio doesn't mind deviating from the books.




*Spoiler*: __ 



His redemption just kind of seems like a last movie thing. Idunno...




Anyone else really jonesing to play Lego Harry Potter...I'm a sucker for these games.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha me too, been looking up reviews and ish as well


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2010)

I deliberately cleared my schedule tomorrow to devote as much time as possible to Lego HP.  I love these games, and the reviews seem really strong thusfar.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I saw that Tom Felton's girlfriend gets to play Draco's wife in the final scene.

Lucky.


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2010)

Why would anyone cry during the trailer?


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2010)

finally watch the trailer .... 

and nice trick question


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2010)

Saw the trailed and
jizz
in
my
pants.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> Why would anyone cry during the trailer?



lol i was wondering the same thing.

i remember the sixth's trailer and how that bridge collapsing made it look like an epic movie; however, all it was was about battling hormones. disappointment.

so... i can't take this new trailer with hope.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol i was wondering the same thing.
> 
> i remember the sixth's trailer and how that bridge collapsing made it look like an epic movie; however, all it was was about battling hormones. disappointment.
> 
> so... i can't take this new trailer with hope.



Well, shit happened in the sixth book, meanwhile *SHIT HAPPENS* in the seventh book.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

The snake part is gonna be fucking scary lol
Leglimency at it's best


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)

The only proper response to the trailer:


----------



## Omolara (Jun 30, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol i was wondering the same thing.
> 
> i remember the sixth's trailer and how that bridge collapsing made it look like an epic movie; however, all it was was about battling hormones. disappointment.
> 
> so... i can't take this new trailer with hope.



They've all been disappointing, but particularly that one. I hate that the trailer is making me excited now, because I really don't want to be disappointed again. 

I was so upset with how they handled Snape in that movie, and I'm not even a big Snape fan. Alan Rickman was wasted on that movie. I think I may have called it "Harry Potter and the Attack of Pubertus" when I first saw it. 
And Ginny as a doormat? Unfortunate implications with Dean? 
Pssh, those of us who read the books know who was on top in that relationship. 

Anywho, the trailer looks epic, but I'm gonna hold off on getting too excited.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2010)

My reaction to the newest trailer:


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

The last two films were a disappointment, the scripts were weak and concentrated less on the plot and more on angsty crap. But this trailer looks nothing short of epic, shame I can barely remember half the book.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 1, 2010)

so twitter users are "casting" expecto patronums, because the twilight movie is a money sucking dementor. loooolz @ the hate and the love for Hpot


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Why would anyone cry during the trailer?



I don't know about you but it's the final climax of an entire generation. One of the greatest marking pillars of my childhood were first four/five harry ptter books (the last two were pretty good too, but I wasn't so into them anymore)

It's the epic looking end of something.


I shivered. Badly


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2010)

^Agreed x a thousand.  Like I san't even talk about it, it really sort of depresses me.  Harry has been a pretty big part of my life for literally the past eleven years.  I don't want it to end.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

Trailer seems epic but I don't wanna get my hopes up.
They screwed my best book (6)


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

David Yates needs to die in a fire........preferably cast by Ralph Fiennes in Voldemort attire.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2010)

Some key scenes seem to take place in different locations judging from the trailer. Just reread the book. I wonder if they are gonna do the epilogue.

Oh and for the record I thought the whole molly weasley thing was fail/cheesy. Neville should have beasted bella.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 1, 2010)

Jotun said:


> . I wonder if they are gonna do the epilogue.



There are pictures floating around the net of them filming the epilogue so probably.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah the epilogue pics are in this thread a few pages back.

lol at the kesha thing. i'm so sad that even though i looked at the animated image in the middle of the sequence, i still knew what it was saying. and i've only heard that damn song three times or less


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a kid brother and he loves all things mainstream pop radio hits. D8


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CFEHxJqPrC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> I have a kid brother and he loves all things mainstream pop radio hits. D8



Fucking lol.


----------



## Bart (Jul 2, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Some key scenes seem to take place in different locations judging from the trailer. Just reread the book. I wonder if they are gonna do the epilogue.
> 
> Oh and for the record I thought the whole molly weasley thing was fail/cheesy. Neville should have beasted bella.



Why not search the thread? 



Bart said:


> *The Epilogue Scenes*
> 
> *James Sirius Potter*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

Lulz


----------



## Bart (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangatýr that was definitely a rating issue


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2010)

The World said:


> David Yates needs to die in a fire........preferably cast by Ralph Fiennes in Voldemort attire.



I don't like his work either, but I wonder why Rowling called the Half Blood Prince her favorite movie so far...

Unrelated... The funniest I've seen Daniel Radcliffe in is probably when he appeared as himself in a episode of Extras


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2010)

Wait,what?
I think 6th movie has the weakest plot comparing to other 5.(yes even 5)
Half of my friends didn't understand anything about "Half-blood prince" 

For photos;I found Ron so fugly


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

she really said that?  probably for publicity's sake. we all know she can't sleep at night for that


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2010)

Just an interview with Yates last year:



> CS: When does Jo get to see your movies? Does she wait for the premiere?
> Yates: No, we always show her before the premiere. This one we showed her about two months ago and she's a bit like waiting for your papers to be marked by the headmaster. She went in and we're all very nervous and she came out and she loved it. She said it was her favorite one.



So how legit it is I don't know, it's not really important though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably she said it for publicity's and Yates' sake.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

JRK actually has power over what they do, though.  I've heard she gets to read the screenplays and production notes before they do ANYTHING.  She said they wanted to cut Kreacher at first, but when she got the script she was like, '..You really don't want to do that..' so he's in the movie for like two seconds.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

note to self: don't take movie recommendations from j.k. rowling.


----------



## Bart (Jul 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> JRK actually has power over what they do, though.  I've heard she gets to read the screenplays and production notes before they do ANYTHING.  She said they wanted to cut Kreacher at first, but when she got the script she was like, '..You really don't want to do that..' so he's in the movie for like two seconds.



Yep I remember that,

also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didn't she tell them to include the locket or Hufflepuff's cup in Order of the Phoenix?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

she doesn't value her own writing?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

As I also recall, they didn't find the Locket at Sirius' house either.


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2010)

Good lord, The amount of Epic within the above poster is Riddikulus.

​


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

It's all gonna end! BAWWWWWWWWWWW. MY CHILDHOOD. ITS OVER. I GREW UP WITH THIS MAN.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2010)

You win this round, WB. Well played.



Courtesy of MuggleNet.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

Omg that is a fucking depressing poster.. D8


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

I wanna be nine again, running around the backyard on a broomstick.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> It's all gonna end! BAWWWWWWWWWWW. MY CHILDHOOD. ITS OVER. I GREW UP WITH THIS MAN.



Chee stop being facetious. 



Detective said:


> You win this round, WB. Well played.
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of MuggleNet.



Ha, oh wow. How clever of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2010)

Detective said:


> Good lord, The amount of Epic within the above poster is Riddikulus.
> 
> ​



Why do i envision Bellatrix or Voldemort saying "Take Note children this is the night Hogwarts BURNS!!!!" when I see this poster


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't even know what facetious means.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

The movies have mostly sucked... such a dissapointing series.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> Omg that is a fucking depressing poster.. D8



... Yet magnificent and totally fitting at the same time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The movies have mostly sucked... such a dissapointing series.



Disagree, love movie 2 and 4 and 5. Enjoyed 1 and 6. I only thought 3 was meh. 

Poster is amazing. MUST FINISH BOOK NOWZ!


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

> I only thought 3 was meh.



I thought 3 was the best...well, mostly due to it having a werewolf. I fucking love werewolves.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't even know what facetious means.



A way to say "sarcastic" and sound more intelligent. 

Also, I hated the way Remus' werewold looked in the 3rd movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> A way to say "sarcastic" and sound more intelligent.
> 
> Also, I hated the way Remus' werewold looked in the 3rd movie.



...I was being facetious. 

Bah, whatever. I thought it was cool. No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) werewolves in sight like in Twilight.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> ...I was being facetious.
> 
> Bah, whatever. I thought it was cool. No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) werewolves in sight like in Twilight.



It was like a gollum-werewolf, too gangly.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Disagree, love movie 2 and 4 and 5. Enjoyed 1 and 6. I only thought 3 was meh.
> 
> Poster is amazing. MUST FINISH BOOK NOWZ!


Cinematographically,  movie 3 was the best. As an adaption to the series, it sucked hard. 1 and 2 were the best. 4 was alright, but 5 sucked so hard. They ruined and left out so many things in that book that it wasn't even funny.


Chee said:


> I thought 3 was the best...well, mostly due to it having a werewolf. I fucking love werewolves.



Lolno, it didn't have a werewolf. More like a wererat.


----------



## Bart (Jul 3, 2010)

Well PoA was the best film overall.

OOTP was reasonably good, but I didn't like GoF that much, albeit it's one of my favourite of the HP books.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

1st film was the best for me, 2 was okay. 3 and 5 were adaptation fail and 4 was meh. 6 was forgettable.

As for the books, best for me is between 3 and 6. Book 5 was unnecessarily long and tedious, were it not for the epic finish, especially Dumbledore owning everyone in MoM, I'd put it as the weakest in the series. Book 1 was great, 2 was good, 4 was entertaining and 7 was... okay.

Anyway, I have very low expectations for the finale film, especially after seeing the trailer. It's going to be another "great eye candy, but rubbish in every area" sort of film. Like that Last Airbender thing which made no sense at all.


----------



## Bart (Jul 3, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> 1st film was the best for me, 2 was okay. 3 and 5 were adaptation fail and 4 was meh. 6 was forgettable.
> 
> As for the books, best for me is between 3 and 6. Book 5 was unnecessarily long and tedious, were it not for the epic finish, especially Dumbledore owning everyone in MoM, I'd put it as the weakest in the series. Book 1 was great, 2 was good, 4 was entertaining and 7 was... okay.
> 
> Anyway, I have very low expectations for the finale film, especially after seeing the trailer. It's going to be another "great eye candy, but rubbish in every area" sort of film. Like that Last Airbender thing which made no sense at all.



PoA was an adapation fail? 

Ask most HP fans and they'll probably say it was the best, and I'd easily agree with them, especially the level of darknesss, but yeah the Philosopher's Stone was one of the best.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 3, 2010)

Bart said:


> PoA was an adapation fail?
> 
> Ask most HP fans and they'll probably say it was the best, and I'd easily agree with them, especially the level of darknesss, but yeah the Philosopher's Stone was one of the best.



It was the best _movie_ movie, but not adaptation.  PoA left out too many plot points and had some pretty ridiculous moments - Hermione howling, cranking up the ho yay to eleven, etc. We never really got to feel for the new adults in that movie, which was sad. 

Granted, it was beautiful, just not a very good adaptation. It was the best in terms of capturing the darkness, too bad he couldn't come back for HBP. 
Actually, I would have liked for Cuaron to do OotP too - at least the Ministry stuff. Maybe then the Death Eaters would have actually been scary. 

For me it's like this:

SS - true to the books, but a bit stiff and slow
CoS - better pacing, and still pretty true to spirit of the book
PoA - great movie, but not a very good adaptation of the books
GoF - ehhh, the acting was pretty good in places, but why are we supposed to care about Cedric again? Also, take that weepy prom night Hermione somewhere else. Why did they make Ron such a d-bag? Why would anyone be friends with this Ron? 
OotP - Don't mess with canon! Poor direction, and not enough book spirit. 
HBP - Bad all around with lots of incomprehensible scenes littered about. Too much focus on hormones, and not nearly enough story.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> It was like a gollum-werewolf, too gangly.



Psh. Whatever. Just because that werewolf don't have access to doggy biscuits and shampoo you're angry at it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

The problem witht he last two films was they concentrated on everything but the plot, they were a mess, especially Order. Loved PoA tho, great film.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 3, 2010)

Quite honestly with Half-Blood Prince we should have gotten the House of Gaunt sequence, it was the one thing in the book that needed to be in a movie and it didn't make the cut.


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2010)

Omolara said:


> GoF - Also, take that weepy prom night Hermione somewhere else. Why did they make Ron such a d-bag? Why would anyone be friends with this Ron?



I mostly blame Steve Kloves for his awful butchering of the books to promote his own self agenda. He basically has a huge hard on for Emma Watson, so any time he can go out of his way to make her(and by default Hermione) look better or get more screen time, he will. Usually at the expense of a character named Ron Weasley(who if people paid more attention to the books, than the interpreted films, is quite a bit different in each adaption).

Random Trivia: Did you know that when a mass poll was done on the audience for films I and II, the producers at WB found out that people were more interested in the characters of Ron and Hermione than Harry, the main character? Changes were made afterward to future scripts(" HE WAS THEIR FRIEND!!! "  ).

In other news...



> Martin Scorsese wants "Harry Potter" star Rupert Grint to play a gangster in one of his movies, insisting he has the potential to be as successful as Leonardo DiCaprio. The 21-year-old actor, who has played Ron Weasley in all of the wizard films, recently wrapped up shooting the last installment of the franchise.
> 
> He has already started to shake off the longrunning character by appearing in small independent films including "Driving Lessons" and "Cherrybomb". Scorsese has advised Grint to take on a variety of villainous characters to show fans he won't be typecast, in the same way that DiCaprio - who has starred in several of the director's movies - managed to turn his back on playing romantic roles at the start of his career.
> 
> ...


----------



## Z (Jul 3, 2010)

4th was the worst imo.

I actually liked the 6th but it could have been a lot better of course.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

4th was way better than the 5th, and slightly better than the 6th imo.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2010)

Only reason I didn't like the 5th is because the Dumbledore v Voldemort fight was short. That was an epic part and the match was a lot longer in the books, the golden statue etc, none of that was in the movie. The fight was like 40 seconds  pissed me off.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

The fight was retarded as were all of the fights, not to mention they bloody missed out the prophecy.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2010)

Personally, that fight was supposed to be one of the most important things in the book, just to see who is stronger between Dumbledore and Voldemort once and for all, but they fucked it up.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 3, 2010)

oh now i remember the fifth movie! that's the one where voldemort made funny faces in front of a really bad cg background


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I thought 3 was the best...well, mostly due to it having a werewolf. I fucking love werewolves.


Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets was the best movie.  And it's not even close.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope they can pull it together with these last two films because the last movie was just garbage. I read the books but for someone to understand what horcruxs are but watching that movie is just impossible and that's what the last two movies are all about!!!!! we will see how she goes...


----------



## Koi (Jul 3, 2010)

God I can't even think about how badly they fucked up the Dept. of Mysteries fight without getting irrationally pissed off.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2010)

THEY CUT OUT ALL THE DAMN QUIDDITCH! 

They trolled me so fucking hard for GoF. You see Krum doing some sweet shit (that wasn't in the books, but still), fast forward to the movies, AND THAT'S ALL THERE WAS FUCKING TO IT. 

The only redeeming factor for the last few movies has been Evanna Lynch. Such a lovely girl.


----------



## Koi (Jul 3, 2010)

If there was ever an absolutely, perfectly spot-on casting choice in these films, it's definitely her.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 4, 2010)

i thought emma thompson as trelawney was amazing


----------



## Koi (Jul 4, 2010)

..I stand corrected.  Okay, Luna, Trelawney and McG.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 4, 2010)

lolz mrs. mcG is tight too! i can't believe i forgot her


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

And Umbridge as well. And Richard Harris.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Didn't people find Molly Weasely killing Bellatrix a bit trollish? I mean, wtf?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 4, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Didn't people find Molly Weasely killing Bellatrix a bit trollish? I mean, wtf?



I think it was way more trollish that Voldemort killed himself even after Harry, in a very stupid move, explained to him with details everything about the wand and how it would not work on him.
I know Voldemort was very arrogant and full of himself, but he should also be very intelligent, to think he just foolishly used the elder wand instead of playing safe is quite trollish.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Didn't people find Molly Weasely killing Bellatrix a bit trollish? I mean, wtf?


True.  Why would the most powerful duelist in the entire HP Universe lose to such a sub-par opponent?

Big fuck up by Rowling.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 4, 2010)

Koi said:


> God I can't even think about how badly they fucked up the Dept. of Mysteries fight without getting irrationally pissed off.







Hangat?r said:


> THEY CUT OUT ALL THE DAMN QUIDDITCH! :
> 
> They trolled me so fucking hard for GoF. You see Krum doing some sweet shit (that wasn't in the books, but still), fast forward to the movies, AND THAT'S ALL THERE WAS FUCKING TO IT.







> The only redeeming factor for the last few movies has been Evanna Lynch. Such a lovely girl.



Indeed 



Rukia said:


> True.  Why would the most powerful duelist in the entire HP Universe lose to such a sub-par opponent?
> 
> Big fuck up by Rowling.



Guys dueling ability is nothing compared to The Power of Love


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> True.  Why would the most powerful duelist in the entire HP Universe lose to such a sub-par opponent?
> 
> Big fuck up by Rowling.




Since when has Bellatrix been the most powerful duelist in the entire Potterverse?  She was beaten by Dumbledore with just a flick of the wand in the Ministry of Magic HQ. 

Yes, Bellatrix being killed by Molly in supermom mode was lame, but so were a lot of things in Book 7. Such as how quickly and easily the remaining horcruxes were found and destroyed by Harry and his companions, compared to the locket and the ring which were securely guarded by advanced dark magic that could only be negated by extremely gifted wizards and it just so happened that two extremely gifted wizards got to them first and took care of the magic spells which Harry could never hope to break.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 4, 2010)

^ Actually Voldemort chose his hiding places for the horcrxes quite wisely

- The cup in Gringotts was guarded by a DRAGON!, not to mention only Bellatrix had acces to her vault so....

- The diadem was in Hogwarts, and besides teachers and students who else has acces to Hogwarts grounds? And only a hand full of people knew about the ROR

- Nagini was constantly on Voldemorts side, so good luck trying to kill her

- The ring was guarded by powerfull magic and tooks Dumbledore skill set for this

- Same for the locket which was in the cave originally

- Diary was just a fuck up.....giving it to Malfoy 


The part that bothered me the most about HP7 why Voldemort never replaced his Horcruxes. When he was resurrected he knew about the fuck-up move that Malfoy pulled and him losing the diary, yet he never took the effort to replace it


----------



## Bart (Jul 4, 2010)

Bellatrix the most powerful duelist in the entire Potter Universe? 

*1.* _Dumbledore/Voldemort_
*2.* _Grindelwald_
*3.* _Severus Snape_
*4.* _Kingsley Shacklebolt_
*5.* _Bellatrix Lestrange_
*6.* _Filius Flitwick_
*7.* _Minerva McGonagall_
*8.* _Alastor Moody_
*9.* _Horace Slughorn_
*10.* _James Potter_


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, it certainly wouldn't hurt to cast one or two extra spells on the diadem or the cup, would it? A main reason Voldemort chose Gringotts and Hogwarts was because they were said to be the two safest places in the wizard world. Don't you find it ironic that both of them had their security systems bypassed by underaged wizards without the use of any extraordinary skills? Harry and co. broke into Gringotts with the help of polyjuice (which is quite easily available) and Malfoy helped the Death Eaters break into Hogwarts with a Vanishing Cabinet. Looks like that they were not that secure after all.

Also, Voldemort was said to trust no one but himself. It's out-of-character for him to entrust a part of his soul to Gringotts, merely relying on the hope that no one would ever find out what it's. What if one of the goblins found out and turned it in to the Ministry of Magic? 

Same with the diadem. Voldemort had nothing to rely on except the hope or assumption that no one would notice its existence among the numerous junks or at least, no one would realize it's actually a horcrux, which is a pretty weak precaution in itself if you ask me.

And don't get me started on Nagini. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beheaded by Neville right under Voldemort's nose.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 4, 2010)

Detective said:


> I mostly blame Steve Kloves for his awful butchering of the books to promote his own self agenda. He basically has a huge hard on for Emma Watson, so any time he can go out of his way to make her(and by default Hermione) look better or get more screen time, he will. Usually at the expense of a character named Ron Weasley(who if people paid more attention to the books, than the interpreted films, is quite a bit different in each adaption).
> 
> Random Trivia: Did you know that when a mass poll was done on the audience for films I and II, the producers at WB found out that people were more interested in the characters of Ron and Hermione than Harry, the main character? Changes were made afterward to future scripts(" HE WAS THEIR FRIEND!!! "  ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 4, 2010)

this is a children's story people. it's magic. it's about kids overcoming all odds. kids being important. yada yada yada


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Since when has Bellatrix been the most powerful duelist in the entire Potterverse?  She was beaten by Dumbledore with just a flick of the wand in the Ministry of Magic HQ.
> 
> Yes, Bellatrix being killed by Molly in supermom mode was lame, but so were a lot of things in Book 7. Such as how quickly and easily the remaining horcruxes were found and destroyed by Harry and his companions, compared to the locket and the ring which were securely guarded by advanced dark magic that could only be negated by extremely gifted wizards and it just so happened that two extremely gifted wizards got to them first and took care of the magic spells which Harry could never hope to break.



Dumbledore was beaten by Malfoy with just a flick of his wand so would you say Malfoy is a better duelist then Dumbledore? No.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Bart said:


> Bellatrix the most powerful duelist in the entire Potter Universe?
> 
> *1.* _Dumbledore/Voldemort_
> *2.* _Grindelwald_
> ...



Shouldn't Molly be above Bella since Bell got trolled by out of all the characters in the Potterverse Molly?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Book Ron developed so much over the course of the books, but we really don't get to see that in the movies. Perhaps that is because Ron and Hermione were more interesting. Maybe they didn't get that the only really extraordinary quality Harry had in the beginning was being really noble. Otherwise, he was pretty ordinary. That was kind of the point, really.



Heh, no. Ron was just a dog to Harry, nothing more.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 4, 2010)

Book Ron was an ass most of the time, i actually prefer the comical Ron from the movies than the "teenager full of angst" Ron from the books.


----------



## Bart (Jul 4, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Shouldn't Molly be above Bella since Bell got trolled by out of all the characters in the Potterverse Molly?



Not really as Bella has shown alot more skills than Molly.

Isn't that like saying Draco should be above Dumbledore because he disarmed him?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Bart said:


> Not really as Bella has shown alot more skills than Molly.
> 
> Isn't that like saying Draco should be above Dumbledore because he disarmed him?



But Molly never disasmred her, it was a proper duel between them 2. No gimps, no nothing.


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2010)

Ron's my favourite character too. He's an ordinary, above average person who was thrust into extraordinary circumstances and deals with it in his own way. Harry has the whole destiny from birth aspect to his character. He has to go out and finish things because it was foretold. Ron doesn't, he has a family who he could lose at any moment(I had a moment of silence when Fred died...) but still makes himself a target.

I think most people's opinions of the character are based on a watered down, thrust into a strictly comedic role, and into the background version of him from the films. *They forgot how messed up Harry was during GoF when he and Ron weren't talking and how life was shit for Harry when it was just him and Hermione hanging out while being bored in the library. *

There would be no connection to the awesome Weasley family if there was no Ron. *JKR basically admitted during the post-DH interviews that he was the glue that held the trio together. Look at how easily Harry and Hermione's friendship turned to dust after Ron left. A lot of people complained about how ridiculously long the camping chapters of the book were, but they forget a lot of that shit occured when Ron was off on his own before using Dumbledore's epic Deluminator(Greatest Magical GPS/Teleport/EMS Pulse Device Ever), tracking H & H down again, saving Harry's emo ass from drowning, and pulling a King Arthur and drawing the real Sword of Griffindor from the water. *

A lot of people also forget that it's mentioned in Book 7 that it was *Ron that took charge in a leadership role* since his return from self exile to when they went back to Hogwarts(during this time, Harry was still too isolated within himself and obsessed with the Deathly Hallows to do anything productive). Including providing intel regarding Potterwatch, being the only one within the group to realize that when Voldemort's name is used without the proper protection spells, he can auto track people(until Harry screws that up and says it anyway..cue Malfoy Manor). *He also improvises to imitate Wormtail's voice on the spot, enough to fool Lucius Malfoy, disarms the same Bellatrix Lestrange that people in this thread are fapping over, and rescues Hermione before Greyback can potentially rape/murder her. Also included was being man enough to cry in front of another man(Harry... who was strangely silent) when Hermione was being tortured.* BTW, the team-up of Harry, Ron & Dobby was fucking awesome in the Malfoy Manor chapter.

*I don't think I need to point out the whole entering the Chamber of Secrets via Broomsticks, being clever enough to voice imitate Harry's Parseltongue enough to fool fucking Salazaar Slytherin's magically sealed vault door and letting Hermione destroy a Horcrux of her own.* Followed by an epically smooth and genuinely concerned line about House Elves that makes Hermione wet herself.

*It just annoys me that some people only bother to point out the most obvious details, but are either ignorant or choose to avoid the small ones that often are more significant, when casting judgement on a character.*

For example, during the Seven Potters chapter, there is a small set of lines that speaks volumes of Ron's dueling skills. *While everyone else has come to the rendezvous point except Moody(RIP) who died in combat(via Voldemort), the reason Tonks and Ron are the last to arrive is because they encounter Bellatrix & her husband Roldophus Lestrange and had to fight them. Tonks has a line that shocks Hermione("Always the tone of surprise"), because she basically states that Ron took out via sniping skills(and it was implied he killed) Roldolphus Lestrange with a spell that Head Shotted him(  ) while on a moving broom that was in mid-air. Roldophus fell off his broom, god knows how many feet up in the air, and was never mentioned again(If that isn't a confirmed kill, I don't know what to say. Judging by the first full trailer, looks like their going to include that scene in HP7 Part I). Tonks, a talented Auror with combat training & experience, praised him. This is quite ironic for a guy who Barty Crouch Jr. said didn't have the skills to become an Auror when he left out Ron during a conversation during GoF. * 

It also looks like Rupert Grint is finally going to get a chance to really show off his acting skills with the amount of screen time he is supposed to get in the final two films. There was an inside source, who has been proven correct in the past(has access to complete scripts and described the full trailer 4 months before release), that stated that Ron gets a side story POV throughout the DH film. Or at least Part I.

*Also, for those shitting on Molly Weasley's dueling skills and overall power level. Did you forget the countless times it's mentioned throughout the books that a lot of her simple looking spells that she used around the Burrow were a lot more complex that originally thought. She is also the mother of seven gifted children. And her brothers, Gideon & Fabian Prewitt, who Moody described as having fought like heroes for the OOtP, had to be brutally taken down by at least 5 Death Eaters. One of which was Dolohov. It was implied that there were more, but at least five opponents confirmed. And your telling me, with that sort of pedigree, is it so surprising that Molly took out Bellatrix(who was only riding on the hype of torturing Neville's parents) like the bitch that she was?*

P.S: In conclusion, to those hating on Ron, he was skilled enough to help reformat the Aurors with Harry, moonlight as a business partner with George at Weasley's Wizarding Wheezes(while making a shitload of $$$) and bang Hermione like a Champion Quidditch Beater. Multitasking FTMFW. 

EDIT: *Just some more tidbits that could help build Molly's power level. During DH, there was a set of lines describing Ginny being able to accurately sniper shot an enemy in a full crowd in the courtyard from the top of Hogwarts. Aberforth Dumbledore praised her on her skill. A skill she probably learned from Molly. As she was the one who taught Ginny the Bat Bogey Hex, a spell that was hard enough in skill level that everyone's favourite attention whore, Horace Slughorn, immediately invited Ginny to the Slug Club because of it.*


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm hoping there's some good shots of Emma Watson's ass or tits


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 4, 2010)

Detective said:


> and bang Hermione like a Champion Quidditch Beater.



Nuff said


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Hermione has always been described as unattractive, so heh.


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hermione has always been described as unattractive, so heh.



Yes, like that time during the Yule Ball when she finally had her teeth fixed and was the reason a lot of people had shocked reactions to her looking beautiful with just a bit of Sleekeazy's Hair Potion. One of which was Parvati Patil, who Dean Thomas wondered how the hell Harry & Ron got herself and her sister Padma to be their dates to the ball, since they were the best looking girls in their year.

And also unattractive enough to make Viktor Krum, Cormac McClaggen and Ron Weasley trip over themselves because they were into her unattractiveness. Let's also ignore the group of rowdy Muggle men at Tottenham Court Road who were wolf whistling/cat calling at her wearing an evening gown when she was escaping from the Death Eaters at the Burrow with Ron & Harry.

I'm sure Lavender Brown was totally threatened by Hermione's personality when she thought Ron was having thought provoking conversations with her up in the Boys Dormitory during HBP, not knowing Harry had just fled under the Invisible Cloak. It upset Lavender enough to break up with Ron.



P.S: Thanks for the lovely Neg. It means so much to me that it was the only form of response that you could think of to give back to me. You sir, are both a gentlemen, and a scholar.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh lawd, fanboy.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 5, 2010)

the Hpot thread has suddenly met its cirus


----------



## Bart (Jul 5, 2010)

I've just noticed that the *extended* Final Battle in Part II is pointless


*Spoiler*: __ 




We know the when Voldemort used a Avada Kedavra upon Harry in the FF it backfires, but only destroying the Horcrux which resides in Harry whilst also rebounding on Voldemort, but my point is how can Voldemort even unleash a spell upon Harry after that point? 

Any single spell that Voldemort unleashes upon Harry is going to be rebounded upon him, and that entire scene with Priori Incantatem in the DH trailer shouldn've really happened due to the Elder Wand, if you get my drift.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2010)

I feel like I am being trolled now.  Kingsley, a better duelist than Bellatrix?


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Oh lawd, of all people I try to make moronic, trollish & useless posts against, it's the one guy with eidetic memory(who can recall important facts but also retains a shitload of useless information in his head as well..just ask *CrazyMoronX*). I was basically fucked up the ass with no Crisco the moment I logged on, because no matter what I said, I was not going to win the argument due to me not having any prior knowledge on the topic. Well played you magnificent bastard. I'll go replace the custom tampon for my ass that was stuck so far up that it sometimes peeked through my mouth when I spoke occasionally, now.



Fixed for Accuracy. 



P.S: 
.
.
.
.... Anyways, I hope it's not too long now before the same person who usually leaks the full script, starts to post tidbits online again. I  at the fact it's been almost 4 films now, and the WB still haven't managed to catch them.


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> I've just noticed that the *extended* Final Battle in Part II is pointless
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember when he tried to crucio Harry's body right after, though?  It didn't rebound-- it gave him control over him but without the pain.  So.. possibly he's effective in some area?  Idk.  I'm just trying to rationalize it, because personally I think the last few chapters are absolutely perfect and all they need is to be filmed, but I know they're gonna fuck with theim. :\


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> I've just noticed that the *extended* Final Battle in Part II is pointless
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Harry can't rebound the curse with his body like a mirror. The Killing Curse was rebounded by Harry's Disarming Charm. 

But it doesn't change the fact that the whole Elder Wand thing is a bloody mess. Harry disarmed Malfoy when he wasn't even holding the Elder Wand, but somehow the Elder Wand knew about it and acknowledged Harry as his new master. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I feel like I am being trolled now.  Kingsley, a better duelist than Bellatrix?



LET US TALK ABOUT KINGSLEY AND HOW BADLY COSTUMED HE WAS.

I MEAN.  A FUCKING WIZARD DASHIKI?  REALLY?  _*REALLY?!*_

NO.  JUST NO.  KINGSLEY IS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER.  HE IS SMOOTH.  LIKE THE GUY FROM THE OLD SPICE COMMERCIALS.  LIKE.. LIKE _COBRA BUBBLES._  HE LOOKS AND ACTS LIKE A MUGGLE.  MUGGLES DO NOT NORMALY WEAR DASHIKIS, DO THEY?  DO THEY IN ENGLAND?  BECAUSE IN THE US YOU'D PROBABLY GET YOUR ASS KICKED UNLESS YOU WERE IN LIKE HARLEM.

I was so fucking disappointed in movie!Kinglsey it's not even funny.  


Kingsley should look like this:


----------



## Bart (Jul 6, 2010)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when he tried to crucio Harry's body right after, though?  It didn't rebound-- it gave him control over him but without the pain.  So.. possibly he's effective in some area?  Idk.  I'm just trying to rationalize it, because personally I think the last few chapters are absolutely perfect and all they need is to be filmed, but I know they're gonna fuck with theim. :\




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my ... I can't believe I forgot that; brilliant point, Koi 

Seriously, it's confusing though. Did such a thing only work in terms of Harry's life being on the line? 






Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So your saying that if Harry didn't use Expelliarmus at the end he would have been killed? Well that happened to Draco and Dumbledore in HBP.

Remember what Olivander said?

_"The wand chooses the wizard. That much has always been clear to those of us who have studied wandlore."_


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 6, 2010)

^ Its been a while since I read book 7 but the way I understood it was:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Voldemort tried to kill Harry in forest, but it failed due to Harry being the owner of the Elder Wand, and the wand could not kill him. However the soul fragment which resided in Harry was destroyed by Voldemort own Avada Kedavra, since that part belonged to Voldemort

- After Harry's talk with Dumbledore, Voldemort takes his body as trophy and performs the Crutiatus Curse on him. However Harry notes that he doesnt feel pain, which once again could be explained by Harry being the true owner, and the wand not wanting to harm him even though its forced to do so

- In the final battle Harry explain this to Voldemort, but due to his arrogance he refuses to believe this. Both Harry & Voldemort perform their spells, but the Avada Kedavra cannot kill Harry AND Harry performs his Disarming Spell, making Voldemorts spell rebounce and the Elder Wand returning to its rightfull owner




I may be wrong, but this way it sounds less plot-holish


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2010)

Spoiler tag that shit bro!


----------



## Koi (Jul 7, 2010)

rofl, omg you guys


I seriously siriusly could not stop loling at this, IT IS SO TRUE.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

Koi said:


> rofl, omg you guys
> 
> 
> I seriously siriusly could not stop loling at this, IT IS SO TRUE.



OMG, FULL OF WIN.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2010)

Regarding Molly and Bellatrix, Bella was killed because she got arrogant. It was the exact same as when she killed Sirius, and Harry even knew it was going to happen before it did.

I also always wondered why Voldemort didn't choose the Chamber odf Secrets to hide the diadem, since that seemed even less likely a place to find his horcrux than the RoR.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2010)

No, that explanation does not comfort me.  

Chamber of Secrets is a masterpiece.  I watched it again yesterday.  Damn, terrific film.  Liked Tom Riddle in that movie.  Riddle was a lot cooler before he became Voldemort.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 8, 2010)

the movies are so bad, except for the 3rd one

the guy who's been directing everything since the 4th film is horrible

it's like watching a big budget slideshow of random highlights from the books that fans want to see. there's no cohesion at all...


why didn't alfonso cuaron keep directing? he could have made the movies great

whatever i will end up seeing this in theaters anyway


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 8, 2010)

^PoA would have been even better if they hadn't rushed the end, in the Shrieking Shack. I remember that being an epic part in the books, but in the movie they just skimmed through the dialogue and the revealing of Pettigrew as Ron's rat.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 8, 2010)

that's true but it still had the best pacing out of all the films

and there was just something about the atmosphere in that movie that set it apart 

imo anyway


----------



## Bart (Jul 8, 2010)

escamoh said:


> the movies are so bad, except for the 3rd one
> 
> the guy who's been directing everything since the 4th film is horrible
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more.

Yeah Alfonso didn't continue; possibly too much pressure directing it, but I'm sure he'd have made DH even better than it will be by Yates as no film has been darker than PoA, period.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how long Part 1 and Part 2 is?


----------



## Bart (Jul 8, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Does anyone know how long Part 1 and Part 2 is?



Not sure, but I suspect each part should be around 2.5 - 3.0 hours.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Does anyone know how long Part 1 and Part 2 is?



My guess each will be around 3 hours long possibly a little over, because even with a two parter they've still got a fuckton of crap to stick in there.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 8, 2010)

Bart said:


> Not sure, but I suspect each part should be around 2.5 - 3.0 hours.



Holy shit, so both parts would add up to about 5 or 6 hours? 
It's good they split it. Also I wonder where the split happens.


----------



## Felix (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm watching Half Blood Prince right now...
Coming from Order of the Phoenix, this is quite an improvement


----------



## Z (Jul 12, 2010)

Felix said:


> I'm watching Half Blood Prince right now...
> Coming from Order of the Phoenix, this is quite an improvement



Agreed. I actually liked it, although they cut off vital scenes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

I feel like watching Goblet of Fire, I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Koi (Jul 13, 2010)

I only own Chamber of Secrets.  I know I'll own all the movies eventually but I figure I might as well wait until they box 'em all.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

oh lord, they're making another one


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> I only own Chamber of Secrets.  I know I'll own all the movies eventually but I figure I might as well wait until they box 'em all.



Heheh, true. but my mom is a huge HP nerd and she couldn't wait for a box set.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2010)

Felix said:


> I'm watching Half Blood Prince right now...
> Coming from Order of the Phoenix, this is quite an improvement


I saw the very beginning of it again yesterday, the opening is pretty damn cool...even if those people on the bridge seem to teleport to avoid the pg-13 rating.


Z said:


> Agreed. I actually liked it, although they cut off vital scenes.


What vital scenes exactly, because I've been thinking about it recently, and none come to mind that were 100% necessary.

EDIT: Thought of one, the explanation the Half-Blood Prince was a bit lacking.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2010)

I actually thought the HBP was the only Harry Potter movie that was really enjoyable.  Sure things were cut but I've already read the books so it didn't bother me too much.  I liked a lot of the cinematography in it as well.


----------



## Felix (Jul 13, 2010)

As a movie, it was good
As an adaptation, it was a bit lacking, the whole Half Blood Prince thing was castaway to the sidelines

Overall, I enjoyed it.
Goblet of Fire was good guys, I don't understand all the flak it received


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 13, 2010)

Felix said:


> *As a movie, it was good*
> As an adaptation, it was a bit lacking, the whole Half Blood Prince thing was castaway to the sidelines
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed it.
> Goblet of Fire was good guys, I don't understand all the flak it received



You've already fucking seen the movie? 

WTF?!


----------



## Felix (Jul 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> You've already fucking seen the movie?
> 
> WTF?!



Talking about HalfBlood Prince


----------



## Z (Jul 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> You've already fucking seen the movie?
> 
> WTF?!



He's talking about Half Blood Prince. 


And Goblet of Fire sucked.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 13, 2010)

GoF was my favourite book, wasn't really feeling the movie though. But maybe that's why


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2010)

Take a look at this, I think it's brilliant lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mUJTmFuZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (Jul 13, 2010)

So many scenes...


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

give it time they will look like the chracters from Epic Movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2010)

Z said:


> He's talking about Half Blood Prince.
> 
> 
> *And Goblet of Fire sucked*.



On the other hand, watching it with it's Rifftrax makes it much better



Bart said:


> Take a look at this, I think it's brilliant lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mUJTmFuZg[/YOUTUBE]



hmm...should have kept the extended Snape's worst memory scene in...also Lucius chilling at home


----------



## Avix (Jul 13, 2010)

The Trailer is just marvellous. They really do seem to be going completely all out. These are really going to be first into the cinema movies !


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 14, 2010)

> WARNING: IF YOU HAVEN'T READ THE BOOKS, BE WARNED! THERE MAY BE SPOILERS AFOOT, BUT WE'LL TRY TO KEEP THEM UNDER WRAPS AS BEST AS POSSIBLE.



Snape kills Dumbeldore 


cant wait to see the last movie pek

only thing i cant stand is how it comes out like 6 months from each other


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2010)

*Tom Riddle's Diary*

*Marvolo Gaunt's Ring *

*Salazar Slytherin's Locket*

*Helga Hufflepuff's Cup*

*Rowena Ravenclaw's Diadem*


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> hmm...should have kept the extended Snape's worst memory scene in...also Lucius chilling at home



And the scene when Dumbledore puts on the ring.

Nice pics of the horcruxes Bart.


----------



## Z (Jul 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Tom Riddle's Diary*
> 
> *Marvolo Gaunt's Ring *
> 
> ...



Man I'm getting hyped for this.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2010)

Z said:


> Man I'm getting hyped for this.



Yeah me too


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

Cant wait for the movie xD btw hilarious sig Bart!


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

What's with all the Voldemort x Harry these days?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> Snape kills Dumbeldore
> 
> 
> cant wait to see the last movie pek
> ...



Voldemort kills Hermione. 

I heard someone yelled that out during a book opening.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, I just remembered back when I would read fanfiction on the Harry Potter AOL forums. That was very long time ago.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Wow, I just remembered back when I would read fanfiction on the Harry Potter AOL forums. That was very long time ago.



lol, no kidding. Nobody uses AOL.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2010)

I heard Emma cut her hair?


----------



## Bart (Aug 8, 2010)

No, Mr Dawkins! :amazed


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really excited for the movie although the 2 parts isn't gonna impress me. Part 1 will finish at some epic scene and then i have to wait 7 months to see the rest


----------



## Spigy (Aug 9, 2010)

Part 1 will probably finish when the action dies down, so that won't be an issue.

The finale in part 1 will either be the return of Ron and the following scenes or Malfoy Mansion.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Bart (Sep 19, 2010)

*John Williams will compose Deathly Hallows Part II*



> Our friends at Potterish have gotten confirmation from Warner Bros. Brazil that composer John Williams, who wrote the music for the first three Harry Potter films, will return to score the final movie, "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2." "Deathly Hallows: Part 1" will be scored by Alexandre Desplat.
> 
> Update: While this is indeed exciting news, we still await final conformation on this information from WB.  Stay close to Leaky for the latest!
> 
> *Source:*



YES! YES! YES!

Philosopher's Stone and Prisoner of Azkaban were by far the best soundtracks of the Harry Potter series, the latter being the best, so the work on Part II will be mind-bogglingly awesome, no doubt :3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

Williams himself returns.

The last film is going to be interesting to listen to.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 19, 2010)

> In theaters in imax 3d





...


----------



## Bart (Sep 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Williams himself returns.
> 
> The last film is going to be interesting to listen to.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 19, 2010)

Good news to hear about Williams. Love the music from the first 3 movies. Also,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MahTKZDHXaA&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]

lol @ this.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2010)

BUMPED FOR A REMINDER.


The new trailer will be airing tonight.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 22, 2010)

yep, cannot wait^


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hOeXGiNDq70[/YOUTUBE]


^
OFMG.





​


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 23, 2010)

^I came. Thrice.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2010)

New trailer looks great.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2010)

Dobby and Mr. Lovegood...i'm a happy camper afterall


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 23, 2010)

November seems so far away...

I really try not to let the trailers excite me too much, but damn, these ones are so well-done. I hope the movies measure up.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 23, 2010)

Waah! I can't wait till November


----------



## Bart (Sep 23, 2010)

Nighy as Scrimgeour is just the icing on the cake tbh.

Glad to see Dobby again; looking exactly as he did in CoS.

Kingsley's scene was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks utterly fantastic but so did the last two.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 23, 2010)

^Yeah, that's why I'm not letting the trailer excite me too much, because the last two pulled the same thing.

So I'm just going to really hope that this movie measures up.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 23, 2010)

escamoh said:


> the movies are so bad, except for the 3rd one
> 
> the guy who's been directing everything since the 4th film is horrible
> 
> ...



AGREED.

:]

*goes to make gifs of new trailer*


----------



## Girl I don't care (Sep 26, 2010)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]hOeXGiNDq70[/YOUTUBE]​




who's the dude that stops the train?​


----------



## Spigy (Sep 26, 2010)

Girl said:
			
		

> who's the dude that stops the train?



Probably Amycus Carrow.


Great trailer btw. So far things look on point. We have Dobby and even Lovegood. I wonder if Colin will show as well?

Looking at the fact this will be a 5 hour movie, DH will be the most satisfying movie of them all. I mean I enjoyed all of them so I will like this as well.

Hopefully it won't feel rushed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Bart said:


> Nighy as Scrimgeour is just the icing on the cake tbh.


The adult casting has been terrific in this series.  Nighy is just another example.  I was thrilled to see him in the trailer.


----------



## Bart (Sep 26, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Probably Amycus Carrow.
> 
> Great trailer btw. So far things look on point. We have Dobby and even Lovegood. I wonder if Colin will show as well?
> 
> ...



I doubt it's Amycus 

Amycus is meant to be a Hogwarts, and Luna was being captured, though in the book it's not confirmed where exactly, and Amycus tends to always be close by to Alectro.

Colin won't be there; wasn't he replaced by everyone's favourite Nigel? 



Rukia said:


> The adult casting has been terrific in this series.  Nighy is just another example.  I was thrilled to see him in the trailer.



Yeah; Nighy was just perfect in the trailer; but a pity he wasn't included in Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Bill Nighy doesn't play himself in movies; he becomes these characters.  I have never heard him use this particular voice before.  Let's go with some examples.

Love Actually.  Rock magician.

Underworld franchise.  Vampire overlord.

Valkyrie.  Cowardly general.

His voice is different in all three films.  The characters he plays couldn't be more different.  This man is an incredible talent.

Alan Rickman, Bill Nighy, and Helena Bonham Carter.  This franchise is incredibly blessed by their presences.  (Gary Oldman as well.)


----------



## Koi (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't remember who the guy stopping the train is (I gotta double-check) but according to a pre-screening he does it to take Luna away.  Which is kind of sad. :\  But at the same time I suppose it's necessary to show that happening so we can really get a better idea of why Xeno's being the way he is.

I like the adult casting in the films, but it always bothers me how old people like Snape, Lupin, Sirius, etc. are portrayed as.  They're all supposed to be in their mid/early thirties!


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 26, 2010)

Trailer was a bit unimpressive, all major "epic" trailers are pretty much interchangeable when it comes to how they are edited together nowadays.

But I totally said "HOLY SHIT!" when I saw Lovegood's house.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> ^Yeah, that's why I'm not letting the trailer excite me too much, because the last two pulled the same thing.
> 
> So I'm just going to really hope that this movie measures up.



Yeah the trailers usually make things look epic but then the movie is....enjoyable and I like it but I have yet to actually be blown away by any of the Harry Potter movies. I enjoy them but I'm never amazed.

Honestly though there was a bit too much going on in the newest trailer for me to really understand much of it even though I've read the book. XD I think they tried to put too many extreme scenes into the trailer. LOL.


----------



## Bart (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Bill Nighy doesn't play himself in movies; he becomes these characters.  I have never heard him use this particular voice before.  Let's go with some examples.
> 
> Love Actually.  Rock magician.
> 
> ...



Exactly 

Can't wait to see Snape in Part II


----------



## Koi (Sep 27, 2010)

So JKR is gonna be on Oprah this friday (October 1st) to talk about all sorts of things.  I am setting my DVR now.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 9, 2010)

Warner Bros. cancels 3D for Deathly Hollows


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 9, 2010)

Hahaha nice


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not a big Rowling fan, but I enjoyed this old speech she made at Harvard:


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent news about the 3D.



Dream Brother said:


> I'm not a big Rowling fan, but I enjoyed this old speech she made at Harvard:



JK Rowling is very well-spoken. I had itended to only watch the first few minutes or so, but I couldn't turn the video off. She gave a good message and had good humor.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 9, 2010)

Agreed about the 3D cancelment. 
It's infuriating when your eye-sight is bad and you're trying to watch the film. 


*Spoiler*: _amg_


----------



## Buzz Killington (Oct 9, 2010)

JK mentioned the possibility of more books. Anyone think this will happen? And is it even a good idea to keep the series going? Do we continue Harry's story, look at the next generation, or flash back to earlier events (Dumbledore/Grindelwald, Tom Riddle becoming Voldemort, the Marauders)?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 9, 2010)

There's no way it can be a continuation of Harry (unless she deals with his and Ginny's divorce ). It would have to be next generation or flashbacks, but even flashbacks are unlikely imo


----------



## illmatic (Oct 9, 2010)

A new series not based in teh world of Harry Potter would be nice.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2010)

illmatic said:


> A new series not based in teh world of Harry Potter would be nice.



I always hoped she would continue in the urban fantasy genre, just with a different style of story. Possibly a detective novel. Jim Butcher, writer of the Dresden Files(Currently 10 novels released out of 21 planned books + an Apocalyptic Trilogy to finish the series), is one prime example of how magic, mythology and crime can be an amazing combination.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 9, 2010)

she better do a fucking dumbledore book


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 10, 2010)

I doubt she'll actually do anything else with the HP eries, but the possibility is there. As for the question about whether or not it would be a bad idea, no it wouldn't be. It would just be more profit for JK (even if she doesn't need it) and the fans would be more than happy about returning to the wizarding world.

There are many options avaliable to her if she does make another book or series. The new generation, the Marauders, Dumbledore, Harry's life after the final battle.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 4, 2010)

*bump*

Some places are pre-selling the tickets now.

I got my tickets yesterday! I'm going with a friend.

I heard the movie is almost 3 hours long. That's awesome since it means they didn't cut much out, especially since the movie is already split into 2 movies as it is.

I'll totally be dressing up in my Slytherin outfit for this movie.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 5, 2010)

this is the only HP movie i will see opening night, and be excited about


----------



## tgre (Nov 6, 2010)

I would actually be interested in reading about James Potters' years at Hogwarts

because by then, Voldemort was in his prime etc.

It would be a nice account of someone not affected or bound to Voldemort's lifeline but still is intriguing in his own rite.

I really loved the James flashbacks because I loved reading about Young Snape, Lily Evans, Young Sirius/Lupin/Pettigrew etc

And also we'll gain an insight as to how they coped with Voldemort on the outside and how the professors treated them. As we know, within the first few years of his schooling, James and Sirius became the top students at Hogwarts and were (as Lupin put it) "the height of cool"

I'd love to see a more tongue-in-cheek version of Harry Potter seeing as James was way more arrogant and a bit more of a dick.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 9, 2010)

Buzz Killington said:


> JK mentioned the possibility of more books. Anyone think this will happen? And is it even a good idea to keep the series going? Do we continue Harry's story, look at the next generation, or* flash back to earlier events (Dumbledore/Grindelwald, Tom Riddle becoming Voldemort, the Marauders)*?



Do want all those


----------



## Bart (Nov 13, 2010)

26 positive 1 Negative review so far :3

The Guardian gave Part I a 2/5


----------



## Phunin (Nov 13, 2010)

Ackkkk, I wanna see this movie so badly. Tickets are sold out at 42nd Street AMC though T_T.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2010)

Tickets purchased.   Thursday @ Midnight.  IMAX.  The Over 21 Balcony that serves alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted IMAX but they sold out faster than Avatar. I really don't want to watch it at my local multiplex with screaming kids, but seems like theres no choice.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wanted IMAX but they sold out faster than Avatar. I really don't want to watch it at my local multiplex with screaming kids, but seems like theres no choice.


No screaming kids in the balcony.


----------



## Bart (Nov 13, 2010)

Ooooh :WOW

I'll probably watch it in IMAX in December/January tbh :3

I've seen all the HP films, so the continuity must remain


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a must see movie of 2010.

Definitely will be watching it soon.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wanted IMAX but they sold out faster than Avatar. I really don't want to watch it at my local multiplex with screaming kids, but seems like theres no choice.



it's worth it


----------



## ElementX (Nov 13, 2010)

A Dumbledore book would be the best. I feel like we already know most of what we need to know about the Marauders, Lily and Snape. But Dumbledore lived like 150 years. I want to see more of his life in Hogwarts, and the duel with Grindelwald.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

> But Dumbledore lived like 150 years. I want to see more of his life in Hogwarts, and the duel with Grindelwald.



And all the sex too.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 14, 2010)

lol I think JK said Dumbledore became asexual after that incident with his sister and Grindelwald.


----------



## Sillay (Nov 14, 2010)

FIVE MORE DAYS. I'm being a total dork and bringing my wand. <3



Ennoea said:


> I wanted IMAX but they sold out faster than Avatar. I really don't want to watch it at my local multiplex with screaming kids, but seems like theres no choice.



At least you have IMAX


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2010)

Undesirable No 1 - Harry Potter.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm really dying to see this movie. The last book is the only one I didn't get around to reading, so I'm gonna be going not knowing what to expect! Is it gonna be as epic as I think it will be?


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Nov 15, 2010)

Sillay said:


> FIVE MORE DAYS. I'm being a total dork and bringing my wand. <3




I'm gonna be a dork too, and wear my Slytherin scarf.  Its all good.

I'm just hoping they don't screw these movies up, and stay close to the book.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone getting the game?


----------



## Koi (Nov 15, 2010)

Nah.

I'm hoping my Gryffindor quidditch shirt comes in the mail before Thursday night, cause I want to wear it so bad.  Even though I wouldn't be in Gryffindor.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 15, 2010)

Koi said:


> Nah.
> 
> I'm hoping my Gryffindor quidditch shirt comes in the mail before Thursday night, cause I want to wear it so bad.  Even though I wouldn't be in Gryffindor.



Which house do you think you'd be in?

I'd like to think I'd be in Slytherin....but I think I'm more of a Hufflepuff in personality.


----------



## Demon Thief (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah, four more days. I can't wait.

I'm hoping they don't screw this one up.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

Im ignoring the reviews, the film will be fine as long as they stick to the books.


----------



## Bart (Nov 15, 2010)

40 minutes of _Deathly Hallows_ has been leaked! 

The Ministry has fallen. Scrimgeour is dead. They are coming!

*Spoiler about the beginning title music:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Part I starts with _Hedwig's Theme_


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2010)

> LONDON ? Daniel Radcliffe was expecting a tender embrace when it came time to kiss co-star Emma Watson in the new "Harry Potter" film. What he got was torrid necking, Watson working magic with her lips "like an animal," he said.
> 
> "I thought it was going to be like a soft, sensual sort of moment, and it was this very vigorous kissing scene," said Radcliffe, reprising the title role in "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1," the second-to-last of the big-screen adventures about the teen wizard, which opens Friday.
> 
> ...



That she-devil. 

All the male fans of EW are probably gonna be haating as hard as Ron was once the scene hits the screen,


Vanity said:


> Which house do you think you'd be in?
> 
> I'd like to think I'd be in Slytherin....but I think I'm more of a Hufflepuff in personality.



I've taken a few of those online tests, and I've gotten Slytherin more than any other house. And I am perfectly fine with that.

--

Also, when I went to see PoA, a whole group came dressed in Quidditch costumes with broomsticks. So don't worry guys, you won't look too dorky.


----------



## Bart (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone else seen the 40 mins of Part I?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 16, 2010)

Bart said:


> Has anyone else seen the 40 mins of Part I?


Er, when can I find it?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not gonna watch that 40 mins, I'm seeing the movie this saturday and I don't want to spoil myself. 




> Which house do you think you'd be in?
> 
> I'd like to think I'd be in Slytherin....but I think I'm more of a Hufflepuff in personality.



Slytherin. Definitely.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 16, 2010)

Im gonna see it next wednesday since then i'll be cheeper. 

or maybe i'll skip friday afternoon to go see it. 

Just like the doctor, I bet i'll cry too.


----------



## Bart (Nov 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Er, when can I find it?



Help will always be given at Hogwarts to those who ask for it :3



Kαrin said:


> I'm not gonna watch that 40 mins, I'm seeing the movie this saturday and I don't want to spoil myself.



Karin, it's not really spoilerish. Just the first 40 mins. If you've read the book it's not that spoilerish, considering that all the background effects and the music are not included, only diaglogue, grunts etc.

Not spoilers for those you've read the books, but just comments:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Voldemort reminded me of a comedian when he speaks to Pius 

And the whole thing with Charity ... 






emROARS said:


> Im gonna see it next wednesday since then i'll be cheeper.
> 
> or maybe i'll skip friday afternoon to go see it.
> 
> Just like the doctor, I bet i'll cry too.



Oooh kk :3

Tbh, I'll probably end up watching it in IMAX during December or January, due to the bookings and large amounts of people etc.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 16, 2010)

Bart said:


> Karin, it's not really spoilerish. Just the first 40 mins. If you've read the book it's not that spoilerish, considering that all the background effects and the music are not included, only diaglogue, grunts etc.



I've read the book and I know the plot, but I won't enjoy the movie (well, the beginning) in cinema, if I've watched like 40 minutes of it already.


----------



## Bart (Nov 16, 2010)

Well yeah, fair point :WOW

I couldn't resist myself to be honest, and I don't think it'll spoil it any less given that I only watched 36 out of the 146 minutes, and the whole music issue and background sound is most important of course.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 16, 2010)

If it's as bad as the first one and the other one I watched with the dragons I won't bother seeing this.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2010)

I also do not intend to watch the leaked 40 mins. of it. I'm going to see it Saturday with a group of friends, and I can wait.


----------



## Demon Thief (Nov 16, 2010)

They're having a midnight showing here, which I am going to. Just got my tickets yesterday.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 16, 2010)

They're showing the movie the first time here tomorrow, but I have no energy going to movies in the middle of week, work and shit, also there will be so much people. I'm going on saturday with my friend.


----------



## Bart (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool cool :WOW


----------



## Sillay (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm tempted to watch the spoiler, but I don't want to ruin it for my friends and I. For the first forty minutes of the movie, I'll bug the shit out of them, since I find it impossible to watch any movie twice without talking.

Question; how early do I need to go? I already bought my tickets in advance, but I'm aiming for decent seats, and obviously all the showings will be full. I've never gone to a movie on the first day of its release, so idk how early to get there.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you guys seen the movie yet?
I'm going to see it on Friday,just because of my friends.

I hope this one won't be a disappointment like others.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Nov 17, 2010)

If JK writes another book Radcliff may not do it....that would be weird


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

She should stick to the universe and introduce new characters.  Harry Potter's story is over.  His tale has been told.  Frankly, I never thought he was that good of a protagonist any way.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> She should stick to the universe and introduce new characters.  Harry Potter's story is over.  His tale has been told.  Frankly, I never thought he was that good of a protagonist any way.



blasphemous


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> She should stick to the universe and introduce new characters.  Harry Potter's story is over.  His tale has been told.  Frankly, I never thought he was that good of a protagonist any way.



If she does it should be in real time....or make him much older


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy shit, Part 1 is 146 minutes. Damn this shit is gonna be good 

I'm gonna get the whole dvd boxset from first HP movie till Part 2 when it comes out on DVD, in Blu-Ray


----------



## Judecious (Nov 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> She should stick to the universe and introduce new characters.  Harry Potter's story is over.  His tale has been told.  Frankly, I never thought he was that good of a protagonist any way.





he was great


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope the movie will ignite the very same pairing wars the book did.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 18, 2010)

Going to see it over the weekend hopefully  

Looks really good.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 18, 2010)

Rod said:


> I hope the movie will ignite the very same pairing wars the book did.


hahaha, especially since there are 2 Harry/Herrmione scenes. 


anyway movie was great. they really got most of the important stuff in and it was more loyal to the book than all the previous films combined. so book lovers who hate the movies are going to feel satisfied with this one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2010)

Chalice said:


> hahaha, especially since there are 2 Harry/Herrmione scenes.
> 
> 
> anyway movie was great. they really got most of the important stuff in and it was more loyal to the book than all the previous films combined. so book lovers who hate the movies are going to feel satisfied with this one.



Just curious but where does the movie cut off at?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Just curious but where does the movie cut off at?



*Spoiler*: __ 




it stops for Harry and Co. at Shell Cottage, while at that time Voldemort acquires the Elder Wand and formally ends there.


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

I remember when they launched that book.

Some girl that was like leader of one of these pairing sites, she just wrote that long goddamn rant to Rowling cuz her ship sailed definitely 100% the end finale fim game over and some went to the point of burning the book and posting videos. 

()


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> anyway movie was great. they really got most of the important stuff in and it was more loyal to the book than all the previous films combined. so book lovers who hate the movies are going to feel satisfied with this one.



That's good to know, I wasn't really putting my hopes up since Ootp and HBP were quite disappointing for me. But almost all fans say this movie was awesome. 

Seeing the movie tomorrow.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> anyway movie was great. they really got most of the important stuff in and it was more loyal to the book than all the previous films combined. so book lovers who hate the movies are going to feel satisfied with this one.



You saw it


----------



## Kno7 (Nov 19, 2010)

Movie spoilers coming up.

Just came back from seeing it. Chalice was right, it summed up most of the important stuff, but it was still a _Harry Potter movie_, plot wise. Meaning, a friend of mine never read the book and was completely lost.

I also found myself laughing at parts that imo weren't supposed to be funny, but that might have been because of the exhaustion of being up 30+ hours.

The change that they did that bugged me the most was the beginning. They changed it so that the seven Potters meet at the burrow, which completely nullifies the need of having 7 Potters in the first place. I mean, how hard is it to add a line like "Remember once you're all at your respective safehouses, report back to the Burrow by portkey"

Also I'm wondering if they're gonna mention the name Voldemort being taboo; I don't recall the trio saying it in the beginning, when they're at the coffee house and the death eaters find them.

Aside from that imo, they changed a few things but stayed true to the books, which was a very refreshing change compared to the other books, nothing major was ruined.

BTW, it is just me or was locket Hermione so fucking hot? :amazed


----------



## Psyconorikan (Nov 19, 2010)

It was amazing.


----------



## Bart (Nov 19, 2010)

Does it begin with Hedwig's Theme?


----------



## Dango (Nov 19, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I also found myself laughing at parts that imo weren't supposed to be funny



*Spoiler*: __ 



If you're referring to the bit where the horcrux was projecting the illusion of Harry and Hermione kissing "naked" then I doubt you're not the only one

seriously wtf




I enjoyed the movie very much. It had a more serious/adult grown up tone. 

Although really, my favourite bit in the movie has to be when Harry was wearing a bra.


----------



## Koi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hypothetical question:  If _you_ were on an epic quest to save the wizarding world and vanquish the Dark Lord once and for all, how many scarves would YOU bring?


----------



## Fierce (Nov 19, 2010)

Posted my reaction on another forum when I got home last night.



			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE





			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> *DO NOT READ BELOW IF YOU DON'T WANT SCENES OF THE MOVIE SPOILED(Not that it should matter if you've read the book)*
> 
> It infuriates me to no end that we get time wasted on ****ing dancing and a seizure-inducing chase through a forest, as opposed to adding a little depth to the ****ing movie.
> 
> ...





			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> Anyone else have a theater full of teenage girls to help enrich the experience with loud choruses of "AWWWWWWWWW" during all the "tender" moments? So loud you couldn't even hear what was being said? They all started clapping and cheering during Dobby's little speech at the end before they disapparated, so I couldn't even hear anything after "Dobby has no master. Dobby is a free elf." He said a little bit more, but I don't have the faintest idea what it was.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I've just seen it_ 





And it was the most satisfying HP movie,without a doubt.They told us almost everything,even I remembered some parts I'd forgotten before.

BUT,this made everything shorter.The Ministry of Magic part was really short,they got in to the ministry very easily.
I wish they had shown something from Hogwarts,whole movie lacked _something you can not describe_.I know,in the book also there wasn't Hogwarts in those parts but they could shown...it...somewhat...Anyways I want too much.

Harry NEVER used his "invisibility cloak" (or what you say in original book,I read translated) This made some things really really weird.He also didn't change his appearence during Godric's Hollow visit and he said "he should be here with his own appearence because there is where he born" or stg. like that.

Added scenes are really REALLY cool,especially you can feel the desperate when Hermione erases her parents' minds.(Her disappearence from family photos...Ah...) Oh ,have I ever said there was no INVISIBILITY.Even Potter's escape...The fight in sky happened IN FRONT OF muggles.But action was amazing anyways.

HELENA BONHEM CARTER.YOU ARE AMAZING.

DOBBY.OMG.I almost cried.But they didn't show his epitaph 

The story of Deathly Hallows was A-W-E-S-O-M-E.It felt like a Tim Burton movie.And I liked it.

Characters are also well done.Especially Emma and Dan's actings are improved,hmmmm..

I don't know what to say honestly,movies was perfect compared to other Yates movies.I mean...It's HP...

If you have any questions I can answer tough. 







Bart said:


> Does it begin with Hedwig's Theme?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shockingly,no.
Or my brain felt at the moment but as I remember correctly it started with Part 1 Trailer's theme.

Only you could hear it when Harry looks at his old bedroom but it wasn't even exactly the theme itself,only a slow melody.(I can't explain it gah)

But other parts of movie.No.There wasn't ANY Hedwig's theme.Dunno,if it's good or not.






> Also I'm wondering if they're gonna mention the name Voldemort being taboo; I don't recall the trio saying it in the beginning, when they're at the coffee house and the death eaters find them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they implied it at Lovegood's house,when Xenophilius said the "Voldemort" word without any scare and Death Eaters quick attack as response.


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

I've just seen it and it was one of the best HP movies so far.

There were some minor disappointments but it was great overall


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Going to watch it tonight


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2010)

man the movie was fucking awesome. only have one question though. in the forest chasing scene, why didn't they apparate, herminoie clearly had her wand.


----------



## siyrean (Nov 19, 2010)

Just saw it. yes it's missing a lot of emotional punches, the sign at Godrics Hallow and Lily's note, over all I'm satisfied. To quote a facebook friend "The first Harry Potter you walk out of not feeling pissed off."

I despised what they did to HBP, even though I own the movie I've never watched it besides the first time I saw it in theater. That one was atrocious.

I'm glad they cut it where they did, it was where i'd suspected they would. so many fans wanted it after Ron's return, it just made me facepalm. this way there'll be lots of time to do the battle of Hogwarts right.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 19, 2010)

lol Fierce, did you read the book before watching the movie?



> man the movie was fucking awesome. only have one question though. in the forest chasing scene, why didn't they apparate, herminoie clearly had her wand.


they got separated.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> lol Fierce, did you read the book before watching the movie?



Of course. I reread it for the sole purpose of refreshing myself on what to be on the look out for so I could complain when it wasn't there. That, and, you know, it's an amazing book that's always worth rereading.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't kill it, i am watching it in an hour


----------



## Dango (Nov 20, 2010)

In the theater I watched the movie in, there were zig zagging red neon lights on the walls that no one knew existed until the end of the movie.

At the bit where Voldemort lifted the elder wand and shot some powerful bit of magic into the skies, and right at the point when the screen blacked out, the lights flicked on suddenly and it was visually very nice.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 20, 2010)

I just saw it earlier tonight. I thought it was well done and covered a lot from the book....although it has been a while since I read it. However, I remembered enough.

I think that people who haven't read the book might be really confused though.


----------



## uchia2000 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just got back from seeing it and it is easily the best Harry Potter movie thus far IMO.


----------



## Koi (Nov 20, 2010)

Re: Hedwig's Theme-

No, it wasn't in the movie.  Which, to me, is perfectly fitting.
*Spoiler*: _reasoning~_ 



St. Hedwig, I believe, is the patron of orphaned children, and Harry's acquiring of Hedwig was at the beginning of his journey into the wizarding world.  Him losing Hedwig represented a moving on from his childhood, losing a certain sense of innocence, because now everything gets darker and more serious.  He left his innocence behind, and he's not a child any more.  So omitting Hedwig's Theme completely, I feel, coincided directly with this.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Came from seeing the movie
and only one word to describe it



AWESOME

Just 

awesome to the max


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 20, 2010)

Going with a group of friends to see it later today.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 20, 2010)

Movie wasn't as awesome as everyone says.

The actions scenes were absolutely terrible. The air battle/Hedwig's death and some scenes with them running in the forest were poorly executed, with the camera shaking so fast you don't see what happens. Also, most of the movie was slow paced with nothing actually going om. It works in the books but not so well here.

In my opinion, this movie can't be enjoyed as a movie on its own. It's too confusing if you haven't read the books, especially considering how they do the scenes of Harry seeing what Voldy is doing.

However, as a fan of the books, I couldn't help but enjoy it a lot. I loved scenes like the story of the three brothers and the ministery of magic sequence. The ending was pretty awesome, and I left the theather with a burning desire to see the next one.

I''ll give it a genrous 8 since I can only see it from the perspective of someone who read the books.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Movie wasn't as awesome as everyone says.
> 
> The actions scenes were absolutely terrible. The air battle/Hedwig's death and some scenes with them running in the forest were poorly executed, with the camera shaking so fast you don't see what happens. Also, most of the movie was slow paced with nothing actually going om. It works in the books but not so well here.
> 
> ...




Eh I would disagree, the people I know who haven't read the books only had trouble understanding parts of 6, while small details are missing they actually corrected some things with the movie. For instance Hedwig's death, it's much better than her just getting hit in the cage. Also the escape from the ministry was well done too, considering that it was kind of awkward in the book.

And really some of the worst stuff in book seven is the confusing action, there's too much happening at once and I hope they've found a way to get around all of that. 

The shaky camera just shouldn't bother you anymore honestly, its not like they were doing anything but running when it happened with a few backwards shots here and there. I don't get why people complain about that, in Clover-field, the Borne movies--it just doesn't bother me or anyone I know who doesn't have a motion sickness issue. 

I thought this was pretty damn good, granted they changed a lot and cut a lot, but some of it was for the best and it went to the exact point in the book I knew it would.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The absence of some scenes annoyed me. Missing the Regulas flash back for instance, I thought that was an important moment in the book because it showed the characters compassion, whilst Regulus isn't an important character I think the scene was important in the sense that it highlights not all pure blood noble/rich families are callous to the core. 

It annoyed me that they skipped Mrs Weasely handing Harry the watch for his Birthday as it essentially solidified the fact that he was part of their family. It annoyed me that they missed out Lupin and Harry fighting too. 

I could understand if they were stretched for time but some of the scenes they included were flat out stupid. Also how could they skip Wormtails death? Do they intend to have him die in a more dramatic fashion next movie?


----------



## BluishSwirls (Nov 20, 2010)

I thought it was brilliant and much, much better than film 6 which was terrible in terms of a book-flim adaptation. However, it's probably difficult for watchers who have not read the books to fully grasp what it happening.


----------



## Panos (Nov 20, 2010)

The movie was bad. It made people pay money just to keep up with the final movie. It was a big set-up.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2010)

I just saw it. Better than all movies from 3 to 6 combined (saying this because I love first two movies).


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 20, 2010)

Koi said:


> Re: Hedwig's Theme-
> 
> No, it wasn't in the movie.  Which, to me, is perfectly fitting.
> *Spoiler*: _reasoning~_
> ...



Yes I know,


*Spoiler*: _but..._ 



Hedwig's death was horribily done so...Something lacked to me.

Srsly...It was HEDWIG.




And 6th movie was utter garbage comparing to this movie.



Kαrin said:


> I just saw it. Better than all movies from 3 to 6 combined *(saying this because I love first two movies)*.



Oh,it feels good when you find out that you aren't alone. <3


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

i wanna download it, fuk 




also if you listen to the soundtrack, the hedwigs theme is there, but very little


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes,it's very very little as I said in my earlier post;


*Spoiler*: __ 



It played during Harry's last eye on his old bedroom.It was too little,hardly you can recognize it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Weasley's are pure blood, so all of that's kind of unnecessary. Then we had Sirius too.

I mean they explained Regulus was a Death Eater before (Sirius did). We can assume from him stealing the locket he quit the group. 

And we don't know what will be in the next movie...its not exactly in the same order, I mean look at the very end...



Kαrin said:


> I just saw it. Better than all movies from 3 to 6 combined (saying this because I love first two movies).



How could you not like three? It's actually better than the book in the sense the time travel part is done much better.


----------



## Bart (Nov 20, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> I just saw it. Better than all movies from 3 to 6 combined (saying this because I love first two movies).



Even _Prisoner of Azkaban_? 

Even though I prefer Harris over Gambon a million times over, PoA had the most accurate version of Dumbledore that we've seen. Also, from what I'm hearing, they've rushed alot of scenes and omitted quite a lot that's included in the book. 

PoA was a monstrous film, and perhaps even the closest adaption, which I'm prepared to argue for.




Jeαnne said:


> i wanna download it, fuk
> 
> also if you listen to the soundtrack, the hedwigs theme is there, but very little



Don't be tempted! 

I'll probably be watching it during December, as I don't want to go to IMAX when there's few people, thus an even more magical experience.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow there's a screener up...that's ridiculous.

*Edit: *It's an intentional studio leak to build hype...and its like 36 minutes.


----------



## Bart (Nov 20, 2010)

CTK I posted about that a few days ago, and I'm ashmed to admit I watched it, but then I deleted it - you'd probably have to have had the same willpower to prevent Legilimens to prevent yourself from watching it :3

Omg, I feel so dirty 

There was no background sound whatsoever, only the actual voices.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> Even _Prisoner of Azkaban_?
> 
> Even though I prefer Harris over Gambon a million times over, PoA had the most accurate version of Dumbledore that we've seen. Also, from what I'm hearing, they've rushed alot of scenes and omitted quite a lot that's included in the book.
> 
> PoA was a monstrous film, and perhaps even the closest adaption, which I'm prepared to argue for.



I didn't like PoA movie at all, I found it so boring for some reason.  

God I miss Harris's Dumbledore.  Gambon was good in PoA, but in Goblet of Fire, I felt like crying. I mean wth, all he did was shout and trying to strangle Harry  And that bathrobe makes him look so... fat.


----------



## Bart (Nov 20, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> I didn't like PoA movie at all, I found it so boring for some reason.
> 
> God I miss Harris's Dumbledore.  Gambon was good in PoA, but in Goblet of Fire, I felt like crying. I mean wth, all he did was shout and trying to strangle Harry  And that bathrobe makes him look so... fat.



Woah, really?

Well to each his own I suppose, but when Part II comes to an end I'm sure quite a few will look at _Prisoner of Azkaban_ in a different light, especially when the _"The Prince's Tale"_ is out in the open.

Oh yeah, _Dumbledore_ shouting was definitely cringeworthy


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oh yeah, _Dumbledore_ shouting was definitely cringeworthy



Indeed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkAFjVWJy4c[/YOUTUBE]

This pretty much explains how I feel about Gambon's Dumbledore.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> Yes,it's very very little as I said in my earlier post;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 i think it played when he let hedwigs go too




i need to watch this movie without ppl screaming and clapping at every scene , some ppl even said the hedwigs theme played at the very beginning with the WB logo but it was different in the sound, the 36 min part leaked doesnt show this part from the very start and the two sessions that i watched in the theaters didnt help either...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> CTK I posted about that a few days ago, and I'm ashmed to admit I watched it, but then I deleted it - you'd probably have to have had the same willpower to prevent Legilimens to prevent yourself from watching it :3
> 
> Omg, I feel so dirty
> 
> There was no background sound whatsoever, only the actual voices.


What did I post about now, I'm confused. 

I've liked all of the movies thus far and all of the books, though I like some above others. It sucks though cause my favorite characters pretty much are in this first movie one time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> Even _Prisoner of Azkaban_?
> 
> Even though I prefer Harris over Gambon a million times over, PoA had the most accurate version of Dumbledore that we've seen. Also, from what I'm hearing, they've rushed alot of scenes and omitted quite a lot that's included in the book.
> 
> ...


oh dont tell me PoA was the best adaptation, it didnt get the feeling of the book, and they slaughtered a big part of the history that i found important, that was the marauders history

i went out of the theaters so pissed off at PoA, but then i learned to like it watching it on tv



in terms of adaptation DHpart1 was the one who came the closest to the book, its not about what they put in or cut, its actually about the feeling of the book...you know, i cant explain but the way i felt when i watched this movie yesterday was the same i felt while i was reading DH, its like i was watching the book itself and its good, and i can associate many scenes to what i imagined exacly


i blame JKRowling for this, the fact that she is one of the DH producers made it happen


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe the Maurder's History will just be placed in the Prince's Tale, it would be the best way to do things. I think you guys just like to complain about adaptions. Take it from someone who writes, things that work in movies don't work in books all of the time and vice versa.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe the Maurder's History will just be placed in the Prince's Tale, it would be the best way to do things. I think you guys just like to complain about adaptions. Take it from someone who writes, things that work in movies don't work in books all of the time and vice versa.


yes thats a good idea



anyways i am saying i got pissed at the moment that i watched, probably because it was the first huge change in the book to movie that we experienced with harry potter, until that point we only had harry potter 1 and 2 that they were kinda long that truthful to the books

also at this point deathly hallows was not out either, i didnt know there was another chance to tell the history in the movies xD


----------



## Fierce (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't fathom how anyone could feel the same way watching the movie that they do when reading the book, with Ron cracking jokes every other scene to break the tension, completely negating the atmosphere of the story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I can't fathom how anyone could feel the same way watching the movie that they do when reading the book, with Ron cracking jokes every other scene to break the tension, completely negating the atmosphere of the story.


omg someone added humor to a movie, Ron cracked like six to a dozen jokes. Let's pitch a bitch fit about it...

It's a movie, not a book, the sooner you understand that the sooner you can stop crying about it. 

*Books and movies don't work the same and can't. What works in a movie and what works in a book are not the same thing. *


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

During the interrogation of the muggle-born with Dolores Umbridge I wanted Harry to punch her so badly it ain't even funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Bender said:


> During the interrogation of the muggle-born with Dolores Umbridge I wanted Harry to punch her so badly it ain't even funny.


I think it would be cool if he just killed people, its like who gives a shit at this point.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think it would be cool if he just killed people, its like who gives a shit at this point.



For real

They should've killed those Death Eater that followed them into the coffee shop.

Also correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Harry use the Cruciastus curse during the first part of the story? I read that he uses it  in this installment. 

Also anyone else think the story of the 3 brothers was one of the best animated scenes of the movie series?

Shit, was jaw-dropping epic.

To me it didn't feel it was anything like Harry Potter movie. Just total mastery.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I can't fathom how anyone could feel the same way watching the movie that they do when reading the book, with Ron cracking jokes every other scene to break the tension, completely negating the atmosphere of the story.


you cant feel the same way, but you can recognize the atmosphere :B


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 20, 2010)

I've heard that Alan Rickman is barely in the film, which I should have expected due to his lengthy absence in the book...still a big shame, as I consider him to be by far the best part of these movies. In the previous film he nailed every single scene he was in, and his best moment was actually left out of the movie and became a deleted scene. Sigh. 

I guess there's always...er...what is there to look forward to in this movie? Maybe Voldemort's scenes, but I'm assuming he barely has any.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Bender said:


> During the interrogation of the muggle-born with Dolores Umbridge I wanted Harry to punch her so badly it ain't even funny.


same 



anyways they cant kill, it would go totally against what the history tells us...like cool, voldie is an evil bastard that divided his soul in many parts killing ppl, now lets make our hero kill ppl too and break his soul


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I've heard that Alan Rickman is barely in the film, which I should have expected due to his lengthy absence in the book...still a big shame, as I consider him to be by far the best part of these movies. In the previous film he nailed every single scene he was in, and his best moment was actually left out of the movie and became a deleted scene. Sigh.
> 
> I guess there's always...er...what is there to look forward to in this movie? Maybe Voldemort's scenes, but I'm assuming he barely has any.



The opening scene from the movie is where you see Rickman, but he barely gets to speak much in it. That is sad. As I said, all my favorite characters are absent for most of the film. 

Voldemort is on the ball as usual. 

Also did anyone else notice that the trailer kind of spoils something from the book's end?



Jeαnne said:


> same
> 
> 
> 
> anyways they cant kill, it would go totally against what the history  tells us...like cool, voldie is an evil bastard that divided his soul in  many parts killing ppl, now lets make our hero kill ppl too and break  his soul



Harry can kill, he just shouldn't be using the killing curse. But he uses the other two forbidden curses in the book and in front of others.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I've heard that Alan Rickman is barely in the film, which I should have expected due to his lengthy absence in the book...still a big shame, as I consider him to be by far the best part of these movies. In the previous film he nailed every single scene he was in, and his best moment was actually left out of the movie and became a deleted scene. Sigh.
> 
> I guess there's always...er...what is there to look forward to in this movie? Maybe Voldemort's scenes, but I'm assuming he barely has any.


alan rickman is my fave too and its a shame 

but well, at least in part 2 he will be there to own again


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think it would be cool if he just killed people, its like who gives a shit at this point.



What? 

That goes completely against Harry's character.


----------



## Sillay (Nov 20, 2010)

I loved the movie. Before the movie showed, they had all these questions on screen about Harry Potter, and I felt like a dork there. I was answering them out loud, and my friend and were arguing about some of the answers.

I am so excited for the next movie though. I want to go to the midnight premiere for this one, but I am not excited for camping out for hours in the hot July sun.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also did anyone else notice that the trailer kind of spoils something from the book's end?



wb loves to spoil things, i bet that by june we will probably have almost all part 2 out ??



> Harry can kill, he just shouldn't be using the killing curse. But he uses the other two forbidden curses in the book and in front of others.



hmm i dont remember exacly, doesnt kill ppl divide a soul?


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I've heard that Alan Rickman is barely in the film,



Truly a shame but hey it is KIND-OF understandable that they're saving his talents for part II. That's when a shitload of stuff is going to happen.

In addition to the scene when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagini kills Snape




and he relinquishes all of his memories with James, Lily, and the marauders.




In my opinion that scene has a hella lot of emotion in it and something Rickman rather focus on.

Hopefully we see this sort of scene between James, Lily and Snape too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Komamura said:


> What?
> 
> That goes completely against Harry's character.



Characters aren't meant to stay stagnant, eventually, in the situations he'll be placed in, he will have to kill. We can't believe he's an Auror and brought everyone in alive. 

Him killing at this point would show a bit of urgency in his actions.


----------



## Sillay (Nov 20, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> wb loves to spoil things, i bet that by june we will probably have almost all part 2 out ??
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i dont remember exacly, doesnt kill ppl divide a soul?



The act of killing is a component of creating a Horcrux, but there's something else, like an incantion, needed to split your soul. Rowling never says it exactly [in the books at least], since talking about Horcruxes is dark arts, and it's a very touchy subject for most people.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Characters aren't meant to stay stagnant, eventually, in the situations he'll be placed in, he will have to kill.



Exactly, if Harry carries the whole don't-kill-even-if-my-friends-lives-are-in-danger he'll be as insanely moronic as Naruto with him not willing to kill Sasuke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Bender said:


> For real
> 
> They should've killed those Death Eater that followed them into the coffee shop.
> 
> ...



In the books Harry tried to torture Bellatrix in five and it failed. I think he used it again at the start of seven and then he used it at the end of seven on a Death Eater (that's when he realized you had to be really pissed to do it well)

He uses the Imperatus curse in the Ministry in the book. 

And yeah, I'm sorry, if someone took a kill shot at Hermione, Luna, Ron, Neville or Ginny I wouldn't think any less of Harry if he sent one back at them and fucked their day up. It only would seem like he was finally taking shit seriously. The Ministry's fallen anyway, what are they going to do? 



Bender said:


> Exactly, if Harry carries the whole don't-kill-even-if-my-friends-lives-are-in-danger he'll be as insanely moronic as Naruto with him not willing to kill Sasuke.



Ugh, I would hate to even think that. Even then Harry's already proven himself more than any of the characters in Naruto and I think that Harry Potter pretty much points out all the shit wrong with Naruto as a whole.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He uses the Imperatus curse in the Ministry in the book.



Ah, so that's the spell I was thinking of; not the Cruciatus curse. 

Can't believe I got them mixed up... 



> And yeah, I'm sorry, if someone took a kill shot at Hermione, Luna, Ron, Neville or Ginny I wouldn't think any less of Harry if he sent one back at them and fucked their day up.



Real talk, saying it's bad that he did that is like saying it was wrong of Avatar Khruk or Avatar Kyohi from ATLA had the intention of killing. When you're in Harry's situation other people's lives are your main priority not your moral dilenma about killing. Shoot, how would you guys feel if your friend got as jacked up as Ron did after they escaped the Ministry in the movie?




> It only would seem like he was finally taking shit seriously. The Ministry's fallen anyway, what are they going to do?



I would've taken one of those scrubs hostage and threaten to shank 'em to get out of the place. I mean it's not like there's anyone there as screwed up in the head as Bellatrix.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Bender said:


> Ah, so that's the spell I was thinking of; not the Cruciatus curse.
> 
> Can't believe I got them mixed up...



Yeah I don't remember that curse being there if it was. 




> Real talk, saying it's bad that he did that is like saying it was wrong of Avatar Khruk or Avatar Kyohi from ATLA had the intention of killing. When you're in Harry's situation other people's lives are your main priority not your moral dilenma about killing. Shoot, how would you guys feel if your friend got as jacked up as Ron did after they escaped the Ministry in the movie?



Yeah, I mean that was pretty messed up. Even then, why the fuck did they wear the Horcrux? 




> I would've taken one of those scrubs hostage and threaten to shank 'em to get out of the place. I mean it's not like there's anyone there as screwed up in the head as Bellatrix.



Exactly, I mean didn't she kill both her cousins and stuff? After what she does to Hermione I was shocked they didn't kill her right there. But her death was way more awesome for who did it


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 20, 2010)

Midnight showing was amazing, as usual. I never get tired of these movies, cant wait for part 2(:


----------



## Fierce (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> omg someone added humor to a movie, Ron cracked like six to a dozen jokes. Let's pitch a bitch fit about it...
> 
> It's a movie, not a book, the sooner you understand that the sooner you can stop crying about it.
> 
> *Books and movies don't work the same and can't. What works in a movie and what works in a book are not the same thing. *



Oh good, this again. I'll just quote an excerpt from a post I made on another forum, having to stave off this same lame argument.



			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> There's numerous scenes and exchanges left out of the movies that I believe would amplify the experience for everyone, seeing as they did so for me. You can't tell me they would take up too much time or drag out the movies...just add them in place of random dancing scenes, chase scenes, and the like that never actually happen in the books. Everyone keeps pitching the "MOVIES =/= BOOKS" argument at me, as if I don't know. I'm well aware. Like I said, that doesn't mean I have to automatically settle for less than great.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I don't remember that curse being there if it was.







> Yeah, I mean that was pretty messed up. Even then, why the fuck did they wear the Horcrux?



I know, that just screams stupidity. It's like putting a scorpion on your shoulder because you're so enamored by it. 




> Exactly, I mean didn't she kill both her cousins and stuff?



Yeah she killed Sirius Black and I barely saw a hint of fury in Harry's eyes when they met again. However, to be completely fair their were too many enemies in sight. Not to mention Harry was without a wand(?) so they didn't have too much to put up a fight. In addition they had Luna Lovegood with them and she was unable to defend herself as well.



> After what she does to Hermione I was shocked they didn't kill her right there.



I know those cream were fucking horrifying. Bellatrix is a crazy bitch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Oh good, this again. I'll just quote an excerpt from a post I made on another forum, having to stave off this same lame argument.



And I'll quote this from RT: 

78% Certified Fresh. 

Looks like it didn't need to much amplification for a lot of people to enjoy it. 

When you take into account the time table they worked with and the fact that not every little thing could be included because of the differences between the books and movies and the differences between what works in books in movies, my point still stands.



Bender said:


> I know, that just screams stupidity. It's like  putting a scorpion on your shoulder because you're so enamored by it.



I know right, when I read the book at first I was like "what the fuck?" why not throw it in that damn bag? 



> Yeah she killed Sirius Black and I barely saw a hint of fury in Harry's  eyes when they met again. However, to be completely fair their were too  many enemies in sight. Not to mention Harry was without a wand(?) so  they didn't have too much to put up a fight. In addition they had Luna  Lovegood with them and she was unable to defend herself as well.


Well it had been years and they might have been trying to escape quickly, but yeah it was odd how he didn't react to her killing Sirius then. 




> I know those cream were fucking horrifying. Bellatrix is a crazy bitch.


Yeah she pretty much deserved whatever happened to her.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Bender said:
			
		

> They should've killed those Death Eater that followed them into the coffee shop.


Not he shouldn't have killed the death eaters in the coffee shop. At that point in time Voldemort didn't know Harry was hiding out in the muggle world. If he slaughtered them on the spot it would have given away a lead. 



			
				CKT said:
			
		

> He uses the Imperatus curse in the Ministry in the book.


He never used the Imperius curse in the ministry he used it when breaking into Gringotts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Not he shouldn't have killed the death eaters in the coffee shop. At that point in time Voldemort didn't know Harry was hiding out in the muggle world. If he slaughtered them on the spot it would have given away a lead.
> 
> 
> He never used the Imperius curse in the ministry he used it when breaking into Gringotts.



I knew it was one of those situations liek that.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And I'll quote this from RT:
> 
> 78% Certified Fresh.
> 
> ...



I, too, consulted RT the other day. Quoting myself from another forum again.



			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> Was checking out Rotten Tomatoes reviews. Mostly positive. I took some quotes from people who know what they're talking about.
> 
> "Despite its enormous popularity and commercial success, the Harry Potter saga seems destined to be remembered as never quite adding up to the sum of its parts."
> 
> ...



So it's not like I stand alone in how I feel the movie is perceived. Regardless, everything I say pertaining to the movie is subject solely to my opinion of it. I don't mean to suggest noone else can or should enjoy it. I'm just saying that it was an immeasurable let down for me.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

> The Weasley's are pure blood, so all of that's kind of unnecessary. Then we had Sirius too.
> 
> I mean they explained Regulus was a Death Eater before (Sirius did). We can assume from him stealing the locket he quit the group.
> 
> And we don't know what will be in the next movie...its not exactly in the same order, I mean look at the very end...


The Weasleys are seen as broke blood traitors, with Sirius he abandoned his parents way of life. 

Regulus maintained his parents values. His actions showed that having prejudiced views doesn't prevent you from having a moral compass.
_______
Also I stopped paying attention to the opinion of movie critics. Something about them makes me sick to my stomach, maybe it is their arrogance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The Weasleys are seen as broke blood traitors, with Sirius he abandoned his parents way of life.
> 
> Regulus maintained his parents values. His actions showed that having prejudiced views doesn't prevent you from having a moral compass.
> _______
> Also I stopped paying attention to the opinion of movie critics. Something about them makes me sick to my stomach, maybe it is their arrogance.



Well yeah, and while the Weasley's aren't rich by any means, I think that it kind of shows that all pure bloods aren't really evil. I mean even Malfoy starts to have second thoughts (even though I felt they should have let that character die) 

And movie critics are divided, when you read their review you can pretty much tell if its trustworthy.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually ended up enjoying this a lot more than I thought, compared to the botched ending of the last film. I think part 1 might seem a bit too campy for a lot of people, then again a lot of the first half of the book was random filler scenes out in the wasteland so I didn't really mind it that much.

I've seen too many films with Helena Bonham Carter(Bellatrix) now though, she plays pretty much the same role ALL the time, kinda leaves a markxD


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And movie critics are divided, when you read their review you can pretty much tell if its trustworthy.



Although he's a suffocating troll I'm curious to know what Cole Smithey's(dude who brought Toy Story 3 from 100% to 99%) trollish ass has to say about this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2010)

I was surprised that the critics werent enthusiastic, but I can see why(it relies so much on info presented in previous films while having a completely different tone). Still, I loved it. 

Working on the review now.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2010)

Martial Horror liked it?

Oh dear. Now i'm starting to doubt my own enjoyment of the film.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

^

MartialHorror's taste are going back up again


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2010)

lol, curse you all!

Anyway, review is up in sig.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 20, 2010)

9/10

SUCH a good movie.

After seeing how little they cut out, I realized they made a really smart decision in splitting the book in two. It'll add much more detail to the second one, as well. It did bother me that they got rid of the Dudley scene in the beginning and Wormtail strangling himself, but hey, they could've cut out worse.

Unlike the last movie, the "filler" made the movie better. The Harry/Hermione dancing scene? I love me some Ron/Hermione, but that scene was adorable. Hedwig flying in to protect Harry made me . And the way those spiders were creeping up all over Ron with Riddle's locket was hella freaky. And I'm not scared of spiders.  Having Bellatrix scrape "Mudblood" on Hermione's arm instead of the simple Cruciatus curse was brilliant.

The acting was good, except for Emma Watson's. I haven't liked her acting pretty much from the fourth movie on, but I wasn't expecting it to change in this movie. Still, it wasn't too bad. She was brilliant in the torture scene.

The main negative about the movie is that if you've never read the books, you'd be incredibly confused. Same with the sixth movie, and even the fifth for that matter. The friend that I went to see it with kept asking me questions about what was going on, because she'd only seen the movies. The sixth movie was pretty vague on Horcruxes, and the seventh film jumped right on the exact details of the book it was based on, so naturally anybody would be confused as to why it was important to get Gryffindor's sword or why Harry would put the snitch to his mouth.

Of course, the books are a hundred times better than the movies anyway, so anyone who hasn't read them deserves the confusion. 

In any case, I really enjoyed it and I can't wait to see it again!


----------



## Vanity (Nov 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well yeah, and while the Weasley's aren't rich by any means, I think that it kind of shows that all pure bloods aren't really evil. I mean even Malfoy starts to have second thoughts *(even though I felt they should have let that character die)*
> 
> And movie critics are divided, when you read their review you can pretty much tell if its trustworthy.



Why?

Anyway, yeah Draco isn't an evil person.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

Since the Harry Potter movie filmmaker adores filler so much it would've been nice if we got a Harry vs Draco scene in the flick.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> 9/10
> 
> SUCH a good movie.
> 
> ...



lol true. If you're watching the movie without having read the books you can't really call yourself a true fan.

Probably just a fangirl.

Not that there aren't plenty of fangirls that have also read the books. 

I went to the midnight release and I'm probably going to go see it again tonight.


----------



## siyrean (Nov 20, 2010)

heavy spoilers ahead.

all right i've given it time to sink in and thus let the elitist HP fangirl in me start to rear it's ugly head.

After HBP i was honestly like fuck it, i can't deal with this garbage anymore. i have always been beyond pissed with the treatment the adult characters get in these movies, most importantly Snape. The whole is Snape good, is he bad thing was something that occupied HP fans minds, dominated the forums, and even the cons were always especially Snape heavy, and was the only character that could warrant it's own podcast. And the movies waste him! there's never been any ambiguity about which side he was on if all you did was watch the movies, yet in the books it was constant. And lets not for get the Marauders, or as movies goings would know them - who?

arg, that's more of an HBP rant, which is why my expectations were so low going in to DH, therefore it really didn't take much to impress me. But one things that's bugged me through all the movies is the lack of emotion. Grimmauld Place was entirely too rushed. the whole RAB is Regulus- though i understand time constraints, making that leap in logic had me face palming in the theater. The lack of Lily's letter bugged me too, just so that it keeps her in the back of the audience's minds. I knew right away while reading the book, what that doe symbolized and who's it must have been- though did like the joke they had explaining Harry's was a stag, that should help at least put the thought of his mom in peoples heads. I didn't mind cutting Lupin, that was weird in the book and seemed out of character even then. And i already suspected that most of the polyjuice stuff would be cut, it made sense for a movie. I expected Pheneus to be cut too since he was cut from movie 5, and i suspect they'll go with maybe Aberforth being the one to tell Snape where Harry was since they had him looking in the mirror shortly before.

I was really disappointed they didn't show Luna's room but I can live with it. I'm very curious as to how much of Dumbledor's back story comes out. They really haven't set up the whole doubt Harry starts to get over him at all. But again, that all goes back to them pretty much cutting all Harry's emotions towards many of the adult characters as they've been doing since the beginning. When they heard Snape had been made Headmaster, i expected him to be pissed, but just like with pretty much every single other Snape Harry moment, there feelings for each other have been watered down to mild annoyance rather than out right loathing. It bugs me. A lot.

never liked how they do fight scenes, this was no exception. Dobby's death was very awkward and for what was probably the first tear jerking moment in the books, came up flat. Moody's death and George's ear should have been shown on screen, as well as mentioning IT WAS SNAPE that hit George. as well as Snape should have been there when Voldemort retrieved DD wand. 

Seriously what have they against ambiguity or grey characters? Can we not believe children are intelligent enough to get it? I have no doubt that Snape will go down as one of the great characters in literature but no one would get that from the movies... it just, arg. 

In conclusion, yes I am a very very big Snape fangirl.

edit: oh yeah, i've hated the soundtrack since movie5 (though admittedly Umbridge's theme was good), the music simply sucks all the magic out of the films if it's just generic action movie background noise.

oh and, as for the forest being boring, fist i say, try reading it for half the book. and secondly it's mainly because JKR was writing it as the negredo phase so it had to be, well painful. the alchemy in her series was one of my favorite parts.

edit2: oh and for personal reasons i really didn't like the ministry has fallen line much. you really didn't catch on to the fact that it means Voldemort just took over everything. 

plus when i was at Prophesy, we were having a ahem illegal dance party in the hotel and when the hotel administrators came to shut it down Alex Carpenter of The Remus Lupins comes running into the room after seeing the suites and yells "The ministry has fallen, they are coming!" only to have the hotel staff then pull the plug from the PA system and start shooing us out. great memories.

god i am such a nerd.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 20, 2010)

Saw it yesterday on IMAX which was awesome

It was a great movie, but my complaint is pretty much the key flaw too it: there was no climax and felt like nothing actually happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Saw it yesterday on IMAX which was awesome
> 
> It was a great movie, but my complaint is pretty much the key flaw too it: there was no climax and felt like nothing actually happened.


yeah I wish they would have played up the escape from the manor more.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 20, 2010)

Darth said:


> lol true. If you're watching the movie without having read the books you can't really call yourself a true fan.
> 
> Probably just a fangirl.
> 
> ...


Naw, it's more like people who don't really care for reading much in general, I think, who don't read the books and only see the movies. I love the HP cast, but they aren't exactly fangirl material tbgh.  Dan is adorable, but his hair looks awful in the movie, same with the sixth. They had the Harry hair perfect in the third movie, couldn't they have kept it that way?  /nitpicker



siyrean said:


> I was really disappointed they didn't show Luna's room but I can live with it.


Oh, I totally forgot about that until you mentioned it. Yeah, as I was watching the Xeno scene, I kept hoping for Harry to go up to her room and see the portraits, because that was one of my favorite parts of the book (I love Luna pek), but they cut it out and I was like .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

That part was really sad in the book, I guess because I feel bad for Luna most of the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

> yeah I wish they would have played up the escape from the manor more.



Yates did the same with the attack on Hogwarts in the last film. He's a bit of a tool.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Nov 20, 2010)

I liked the movie pretty well, although I thought they changed a couple of things that they shouldn't have: having Pettigrew just knocked out instead of being strangled by his silver hand, and having the real Harry be given away in the beginning by Hedwig trying to protect him rather than by him choosing to use Expelliarmus as opposed to an actually damaging spell.

Wherever they filmed the scenes of the Trio (or just Harry and Hermione after Ron had left) during the "wandering in the countryside" phase was beautiful.  Some lovely landscapes there.

I loved the "Dobby never meant to kill, Dobby only meant to maim or seriously injure" line.  And the "Dobby has no masters!  Dobby is a FREE ELF!"

I also liked the style in which they showed the story of the Deathly Hallows.  It really conveyed the feel of this being read from a book of children's tales.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yates did the same with the attack on Hogwarts in the last film. He's a bit of a tool.


Not really...because the attack really happened. I mean they should have added some more climatic fighting to play up this part because even in the book it was kind of lackluster.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

So I've returned from seeing this. And I have to say, I am pretty pleased with it. Naturally, and as usual, there were still some things wrong with it, but overall I enjoyed it and found it to be one of, and probably _the_, best adaptation of the books.

I liked how they changed Hedwig's death; but the death scene itself wasn't as touching as when I read it in the book (though this may have been because I knew it was coming). The air chase also lacked the excitement that it had in the book as well.

They also did a good job covering up what they had left out in the 5th movie (when they were supposed to find the locket while cleaning the house).

The things that were the most well-done, I think, were the scene where the locket opens and torments Ron, and Dobby's death. I liked the style used for the story of the Deathly Hallows too. The worst were them leaving out Wormatil's death (this one really annoyed me) and the fact that their escape from the Malfoy Manor was a bit lacking. I also disliked that Harry didn't take Moddy's eye from Umbridge's door. Voldemort not appearing at Godric's Hollow just before Harry and Hermione escaped also made the scene less chilling.

Something I found a little silly was Voldemort shooting a random beam of magic into the sky after getting the Elder Wand. I know it was for dramatic effect, but it kind of failed as it was just pointless.

Overall, very enjoyable, but still with its flaws.


Ennoea said:


> Yates did the same with the attack on Hogwarts in the last film. He's a bit of a tool.



Oh, don't get me started on this again. That was terrible.


----------



## Power Girl (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a little bothered that the Invisibility Cloak is never seen or mentioned in the entire movie considering it's significance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Power Girl said:


> I'm a little bothered that the Invisibility Cloak is never seen or mentioned in the entire movie considering it's significance.


That's something we haven't seen enough to know what it does


----------



## Fierce (Nov 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's something we haven't seen enough to know what it does



And more of me quoting myself from another forum, in reference to this very topic.


			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> Right, I'm sure most people made that connection by themselves. It's a big deal in the book though, because as long as Harry has owned the cloak and all of the use he gets out of it(in the books), he never realized how powerful and impenetrable it really is. In the book, they're(mostly Hermione) wary of the of the Deathly Hallows actual existence, and Harry feels that his cloak is concrete evidence that they are. There's a long history behind the Elder Wand and they're not sure for quite some time of its whereabouts. The Resurrection Stone is the biggest enigma of them all.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 21, 2010)

Did anyone else find young Grindelwald smexy?


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 21, 2010)

Dumbledore certainly did


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 21, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Dumbledore certainly did



Oh yes


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2010)

David Yates sucks huge veiny dicks. That is all.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 21, 2010)

It was ok movie, but still disappointment.
At the begin, everything went too fast. The chase, Moody's death(which I would've preferred to see actually. It worked in the book that he is killed offscreen, but in the movie it would had been good to see it), Bill's and Fleur's wedding went too fast also. But I did like that they used Hedwig's death to reveal Harry was the real one. It worked better than allowing Harry to disarm some random dude that no one knows/care about

From there the slow of the movie slowed down, and things started to look good at first. I did like the ministry scene. Hell, I even liked those camping moments. But what I didn't like was Godric's Hollow. Like the beginning, it happened too fast, and worse of all; Voldemort didn't show up. I mean, what the hell was the point of that attack, if Voldemort wasn't even coming there?!
And because Voldemort weren't there how did he knew that thief was Grindelwald? And also, if Voldemort wasn't coming there, why the hell Harry and Hermione didn't try to kill that snake?! It was Voldemort's horcrux and they would had had a perfect chance to do it. In the book it was very frightening scene BECAUSE Voldemort was coming there, and missed them only by a second. Even in the book Harry regretted that they couldn't kill the snake. So fuck you David Yates, you fucking ruined the most scariest scene in the Part 1. And should I even start with that missing flachback with James's and Lily's deaths? Well, if director would had putted Voldemort there, I wouldn't had minded that flachback wasn't there. But no then no!
And I also expected more of those scenes where Harry can see in Voldemort's mind. They kinda happened also too fast.

And what the fuck was that Harry's and Hermione's dancing scene? David puts things like that in the movie, but keeps more important scenes uncomplete. What the fuck man?

The rest of the movie after then was ok I guess. At least I can't think anything to whine about. The tree brothers story was brilliantly made as an animation, my grattitudes for that.
Also Malfoy's Manor scene was satisfying.

So in short, I would say it's the best Harry Potter movie David Yates has made, as I still think Chris Columbus's movies are the best ones. My favorite of them is Chamber of Secrets. This movie was good for those that had read the book, but can be quite unclear to those who hadn't.
So it was ok movie, but I left the theater disappointed. Even when David splitted this into two parts, this first part was still just another bad Harry Potter movie to me. But not as bad as the previous ones.
As Pain's Invasion arc in Naruto Shippuden was ruined for me, David Yates kinda ruined this first part for me too.

I hope part 2 will be alot better. And of course Deathly Hallows should be reviewed as one complete movie(Part 1+2), but still. Don't disappoint me again, David. 



The World said:


> David Yates sucks huge veiny dicks. That is all.



Yeah, I could partly agree with this.


----------



## Bart (Nov 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What did I post about now, I'm confused.
> 
> I've liked all of the movies thus far and all of the books, though I like some above others. It sucks though cause my favorite characters pretty much are in this first movie one time.



Cool cool :3



Jeαnne said:


> oh dont tell me PoA was the best adaptation, it didnt get the feeling of the book, and they slaughtered a big part of the history that i found important, that was the marauders history
> 
> i went out of the theaters so pissed off at PoA, but then i learned to like it watching it on tv
> 
> ...



The Marauders history?

We were given most of what occured in the book; and don't get me started what Yates did with the Marauders in OOTP.

The amount of foreshadowing in PoA is just brilliant and to think that it's the darkest of the HP films I've yet to see (not including DH I and II). But yeah, I agree about the feeling, from what I've gathered, but that could be exactly said of PoA.

It was done brilliantly, to be honest.

I've not seen Part I as yet, so I can't really unleash my opinion as of yet.


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

Watched it yesterday and I loved it! 

I was close to tears when Dobby died.


----------



## Bart (Nov 21, 2010)

Is _Dean Thomas_ in Malfoy Manor in Part I?


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Is _Dean Thomas_ in Malfoy Manor in Part I?



Nope              .


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 21, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I loved the "Dobby never meant to kill, Dobby only meant to maim or seriously injure" line.  And the "Dobby has no masters!  Dobby is a FREE ELF!"
> 
> I also liked the style in which they showed the story of the Deathly Hallows.  It really conveyed the feel of this being read from a book of children's tales.


Everybody was cracking up at that part in the theater. I love audience movie reactions, it's one of my favorite parts of seeing the HP films.  /dork

I thought it was interesting that they had it animated, but it was a good idea. I was wondering if they were even going to explain the whole story or just have a three-sentence summary for it due to time contraints.



Kαrin said:


> Did anyone else find young Grindelwald smexy?


Yes. 



Synn said:


> Watched it yesterday and I loved it!
> 
> I was close to tears when Dobby died.


I didn't really cry at all, I felt like a monster.  I did cry like crazy when I read it in the book, though.


----------



## Bart (Nov 21, 2010)

Synn said:


> Nope              .



Woah ...

Well he'll obviously be in Part II then :3


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I didn't really cry at all, I felt like a monster.  I did cry like crazy when I read it in the book, though.



Dobby was one of my favorite characters ever since he was introduced, so...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Is _Dean Thomas_ in Malfoy Manor in Part I?


He's pretty unnecessary and since they got rid of the Ted Tonks talking in the woods with the Goblins and Dean scene its not really pertinent to show his status.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Did anyone else find young Grindelwald smexy?



He was supposed to be good looking based on JK's description. Speaking of him though, I'm surprised they didn't have Voldemort kill him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

I forgot to say earlier in the discussion about how all the pure bloods are usually evil in the books. The Longbottoms aren't made out to be and from the way things are described they're highly respected before what Bellatrix does to them.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 21, 2010)

Hermione


----------



## Ziko (Nov 21, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Hermione



This.

Btw, just HAD to post this:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

I wanted a new Harry Potter sig and was looking around DA and found this...its Hermione and Ginny and its totally not a spoiler although if it was I think it would raise more than a few questions...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 21, 2010)

watched it for the third time today y-y




Kαrin said:


> Did anyone else find young Grindelwald smexy?





Nodonn said:


> Dumbledore certainly did





Kαrin said:


> Oh yes



loling hard


----------



## Z (Nov 21, 2010)

Watched it today. Best HP movie so far I'd say.

Of course they missed out on some scenes, although the only ones I really cared about that weren't shown were the Regulus/Kreacher flashback and Wormtail not getting strangled by his own hand. I could nitpick more but eh.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2010)

saw it over the weekend, I thought it was pretty good.  Best in the series, although I think the sixth had the best cinematography


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 21, 2010)

Z said:


> Watched it today. Best HP movie so far I'd say.
> 
> Of course they missed out on some scenes, although the only ones I really cared about that weren't shown were the Regulus/Kreacher flashback and Wormtail not getting strangled by his own hand. I could nitpick more but eh.


i heard they changed the wormtail scene because it would up the rating of the movie to R :s


but they will probably kill him in part 2 in a more fitting way


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2010)

Was smiling all the time when Kreacher and Dobby brought Mundungus into the Black mansion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Anything with Dobby is awesome. I wish they could have fit the SPEW stuff in and Dobby stealing all the clothes Hermione knitted.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

On another note, it's hilarious how shitty those Death Eaters' aim is.


Jeαnne said:


> i heard they changed the wormtail scene because it would up the rating of the movie to R :s
> 
> 
> but they will probably kill him in part 2 in a more fitting way



Him choking himself would've been what raised its rating to R? Really?

And really, that was the perfect way for him to die. I don't see them making a "more fitting way."


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2010)

^That can be said for the books as well though. Some Death Eaters in the books weren't exactly great duelists either.

That is one gar tattoo.

In all honesty I hope they omit the epilogue, it's not needed


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 21, 2010)

pek Emma Watson


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> ^That can be said for the books as well though. Some Death Eaters in the books weren't exactly great duelists either.
> 
> That is one gar tattoo.
> 
> In all honesty I hope they omit the epilogue, it's not needed


Nope, I already have some saved stills from it. 

Hopes Destroyed, my work is done here.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Did anyone else find young Grindelwald smexy?



Yep he was hot....I expected he would be. I love hot blondes. 



Narcissus said:


> He was supposed to be good looking based on JK's description. Speaking of him though, I'm surprised they didn't have Voldemort kill him.



I'm not surprised because wasn't Grindelwald an evil wizard too? And probably a pure blood.

I think Draco is really hot....and there's actually a guy on my street who looks exactly like Draco(if anything he's actually like Draco but even a bit better looking) and he even dresses the same way. It's random. lol. Natural blonde too...unlike the actor who actually plays Draco.

I tend to be able to tell when people are natural blondes, I guess because I am one myself. LOL. We're kind of rare around here.

Ran into the Draco look-a-like a few weeks ago when out for a walk. He came around the bend and smiled at me. People I don't know rarely smile at me. -_-

Never actually talked to him though and I already have a b/f.

EDIT:

By the way....kind of funny and random but when I went to the theatre dressed up in my Slytherin outfit on Friday the guy I gave my ticket to was like "We've got a Slytherin in the house!" lol. And "Bad Romance" started playing on the speakers in the theatre and I love that song.


----------



## Z (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> i heard they changed the wormtail scene because it would up the rating of the movie to R :s
> 
> 
> but they will probably kill him in part 2 in a more fitting way



They could have just made his hand clutch his throat and just cut off right there and focus the camera on Harry and Ron instead.

Ah well.

Also, I don't get why people didn't like Dobby's death in the movie. I got mad sad from that. It was a very emotional scene.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2010)

Z said:


> They could have just made his hand clutch his throat and just cut off right there and focus the camera on Harry and Ron instead.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Also, I don't get why people didn't like Dobby's death in the movie. I got mad sad from that. It was a very emotional scene.



I thought they did Dobby's death as best as they could. I don't really see how it could have been better honestly.

Anyway, does anyone else ever wish that there had been a snake in Harry Potter represented in a good light? Snakes are very much portrayed as evil in the series and I always wished that one of the good characters had a pet snake instead of just owls, cats, etc. Snakes have a really bad reputation in the world but they're really helpful creatures.

Recently in some building around here someone's pet king snake escaped and people were freaking out but fact is that snake can't hurt anyone and actually king snakes kill and eat other snakes that ARE harmful to people(they take out rattlesnakes for example...they kill and eat them). I doubt that a lot of people even know that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Snakes are portrayed as evil in most things.

But Harry freed a snake at the start of the first movie/book and the snake was nice to him. And Harry speaks Parsletongue.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Snakes are portrayed as evil in most things.
> 
> But Harry freed a snake at the start of the first movie/book and the snake was nice to him. And Harry speaks Parsletongue.



Yeah true about the first snake from the first book. I guess it was happy he freed it.

And yeah I know he speaks it....but he only speaks it due to Voldemort's attack on him. I wish a good person was born being able to speak it naturally from birth.

I guess I just want more good portrayal of snakes because there are a lot of people who think the only good snake is a dead one and I think that's sad.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> i heard they changed the wormtail scene because it would up the rating of the movie to R :s


Wtf.  The movie's PG-13, they shouldn't be worried about scaring the kiddies if they have Hermione and Harry making out naked.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anything with Dobby is awesome. I wish they could have fit the SPEW stuff in and Dobby stealing all the clothes Hermione knitted.


That's both freaky and badass at the same time. 



Nightfall said:


> In all honesty I hope they omit the epilogue, it's not needed


I read somewhere they do the epilogue, and they use Dan, Emma, and Rupert for it (they use CG effects or something).

I think they'll try and make it a little less sugary-sweet than the book version though, given all the backlash it got.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Yeah true about the first snake from the first book. I guess it was happy he freed it.
> 
> And yeah I know he speaks it....but he only speaks it due to Voldemort's attack on him. I wish a good person was born being able to speak it naturally from birth.
> 
> I guess I just want more good portrayal of snakes because there are a lot of people who think the only good snake is a dead one and I think that's sad.



Really the only snakes in the movie/book I can think of are Nagini and the Baskalisk and that one from the first book Harry freed (then there was the one in the duel which was really just a transfiguration of a wand)...

Out of the snakes, only two of them were evil and only one of them is a real snake. Nagini is just a tool.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really the only snakes in the movie/book I can think of are Nagini and the Baskalisk and that one from the first book Harry freed (then there was the one in the duel which was really just a transfiguration of a wand)...
> 
> Out of the snakes, only two of them were evil and only one of them is a real snake. Nagini is just a tool.



Well Voldemort is very snake-like and Slytherin house has the snake symbol and they're like the bad guys....although I know not all Slytherins are bad.

Anyway, isn't Nagini a real snake? I always thought she was.

As for people mentioning the Wormtail scene....it would have been R if they included it? Did they still film it then? I hope we get to see some good deleted scenes when the DVD comes out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Wtf.  The movie's PG-13, they shouldn't be worried about scaring the kiddies if they have Hermione and Harry making out naked.



That part really caught me off guard, I had heard Emma was kind of nervous, and now I see why. 




> That's both freaky and badass at the same time.



Dude, its a tribute to Dobby...its well deserved. 




> I read somewhere they do the epilogue, and they use Dan, Emma, and Rupert for it (they use CG effects or something).



Here are some of the pictures, they're spread out all over my comp. But spoilers ahoy: 







> I think they'll try and make it a little less sugary-sweet than the book version though, given all the backlash it got.



I will try and find the others, I have a lot of them. 



Vanity said:


> Well Voldemort is very snake-like and Slytherin  house has the snake symbol and they're like the bad guys....although I  know not all Slytherins are bad.
> 
> Anyway, isn't Nagini a real snake? I always thought she was.
> 
> As for people mentioning the Wormtail scene....it would have been R if  they included it? Did they still film it then? I hope we get to see some  good deleted scenes when the DVD comes out.





*Spoiler*: _On Nagini_ 




I think Nagini being a Horcrux kind of makes her not as much a real snake as a tool.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That part really caught me off guard, I had heard Emma was kind of nervous, and now I see why.


That part totally shocked me, too. Although the book was never really clear on whether they were wearing clothes or not, so...



> Dude, its a tribute to Dobby...its well deserved.






> Here are some of the pictures, they're spread out all over my comp. But spoilers ahoy:


DAMNIT I CLICKED WITHOUT THINKING AND NOW IT'S RUINED FOR ME.

Will be trying to erase that from my mind. they did a good job with Ginny



> *Spoiler*: _On Nagini_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, speaking of Nagini and Neville..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was at the Harry Potter exhibit they had up in the Boston Museum of Science last year, and a guy who worked there was friends with another guy who worked in Deathly Hallows as an extra or something. And he told me that his friend told him that they extended Neville slicing off Nagini's head into an actual fight with the snake, which is incredibly BA since I adore Neville. 

Yeah, I know it's he-told-him-who-told-her-who-told-him-who-told-me scenario, so it's possible that it's not true but that's just what I was told.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> That part totally shocked me, too. Although the book was never really clear on whether they were wearing clothes or not, so...



They should have just thrown Cho and Ginny making out in the background there for good measure, just so Harry could look at Ron and be like "What the fuck is going on in your head, mate?" 



> DAMNIT I CLICKED WITHOUT THINKING AND NOW IT'S RUINED FOR ME.
> 
> Will be trying to erase that from my mind. they did a good job with Ginny



Yeah, Harry looks like he's balding too lol. Though because of Ginny's status as cute redhead, I find pretty much anything involving her good. 



> Oh, speaking of Nagini and Neville..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Neville is one of my favorites, the movies really fuck him out of a lot of his moments.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I'm not surprised because wasn't Grindelwald an evil wizard too? And probably a pure blood.



Actually I'm pretty sure Voldemort killed him in the book after talking to him.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Did Voldemort leave Grindlewald alive in the movie? Another important death ignored.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Did Voldemort leave Grindlewald alive in the movie? Another important death ignored.


I don't remember, I thought he killed him though. Its hard to remember.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope, as soon as Grindelwald (without even hesitating) told him, Voldemort peaced out, leaving him alive.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Nope, as soon as Grindelwald (without even hesitating) told him, Voldemort peaced out, leaving him alive.



I'm glad I went out for a piss at that time. The fact that Grindelwald essentially told Voldemort to fuck off and welcomed death is relevant later in the story. 

That being said they side stepped Dumbledore's side story so the significance of Grindelwald's actions would be lost on some people.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't remember, I thought he killed him though. Its hard to remember.



Nah, that was another guy Voldemort questioned before he got to Grindewald. The wand maker. As Fierce said, he left as soon as he got the info about the Elder Wand's location.


Gunners said:


> I'm glad I went out for a piss at that time. The fact that Grindelwald essentially told Voldemort to fuck off and welcomed death is relevant later in the story.
> 
> That being said they side stepped Dumbledore's side story so the significance of Grindelwald's actions would be lost on some people.



I couldn't remember exactly when Dumbledore and Grendewals's story was told. I remember Dumbledore tell Harry part of it at the end, so I just figured they'd explain in part 2. But the way it was done in the film would leave anyone who hadn't read the books, or at least didn't know the information, confused.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> i heard they changed the wormtail scene because it would up the rating of the movie to R :s



WTF.

Sure they can show Harry and Hermione kissing naked, but not that? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They better not screw up Snape's death


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

They also changed some characters like in the second movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Instead of Crabbe and Goyle with Malfoy in the Room of Requirement, Blaise will be replacing one of them as he's in legal trouble.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> loling hard





Young Grindelwald's actor was in Sweeney Todd too.   (and Snape too)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUvfFKHkKno[/YOUTUBE]

"I feeeel youuu, Dumb-leeeee-dooooreee~"


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 22, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They better not screw up Snape's death



If they screw with that, there will be no chance for redemption.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They also changed some characters like in the second movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh wow, I had forgotten about that little situation. Nothing serious though.


Kαrin said:


> Young Grindelwald's actor was in Sweeney Todd too.   (and Snape too)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



"buried sweetly in his snow white hair." 

I knew I recognized him, but I just couldn't place it. Wormtail and Bellatrix are also in Sweey Todd (a movie/play I love).


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 22, 2010)

Just saw it earlier. It was funny when the movie ended, people were all like 'Aww. Its over already?' Pretty good though.

And I dunno if it was because I didn't pay enough attention but did they not really give Grindewald a proper introduction? There was no mention about him being _the_ Dark Wizard of his time and all that and with just the flashback of him stealing the wand and him imprisoned in a jail. Had I not read the book, I would have assumed he was just a thief or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

They really didn't give him and introduction because that all comes from the book about Dumbledore, I am guessing they will have Albus's brother explain it all.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 22, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> And I dunno if it was because I didn't pay enough attention but did they not really give Grindewald a proper introduction? There was no mention about him being _the_ Dark Wizard of his time and all that and with just the flashback of him stealing the wand and him imprisoned in a jail. Had I not read the book, I would have assumed he was just a thief or something.



Sadly, they didn't give him a proper introduction.

I'm sure 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dumbledore will tell Harry about Grindelwald in next movie, like he did in the book. Or his brother.


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw it, somewhat disappointed, but I can't figure out why really... it was really good when compared to other hp films. I guess no matter how accurately they do a film adaptation of a book, it just cant compete with the source material. I think the source material of the tv show dexter is the only exception cuz the tv show IS better.

That being said, the film is excellent! I think I just wanted more detail and a better ending point. Though I did guess the ending point pretty accurately. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guessed in this very thread that the first part would end with Hermione screaming in malfoy manor as bellatrix interrogated her 




Loved how they didthe story ofthe hallows...pretty fuckin good.. very burtons nightmare b4 xmas feeling.. cool!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Wtf.  *The movie's PG-13, they shouldn't be worried about scaring the kiddies if they have Hermione and Harry making out naked.*
> That's both freaky and badass at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...



What? Damn it's been a long time since I've read the book


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> I saw it, somewhat disappointed, but I can't figure out why really... it was really good when compared to other hp films. I guess no matter how accurately they do a film adaptation of a book, it just cant compete with the source material. I think the source material of the tv show dexter is the only exception cuz the tv show IS better.
> 
> That being said, the film is excellent! I think I just wanted more detail and a better ending point. Though I did guess the ending point pretty accurately.
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty bad place to end the movie. At first I thought it might end 


*Spoiler*: __ 



with the destruction of the Horcrux and Ron's return




but then I realized that it would probably have to end 


*Spoiler*: __ 



with Dobby's death, given how there's kind of a turning point and a finality there.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 22, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> What? Damn it's been a long time since I've read the book


They weren't doing that in the book (at least, it's assumed not ), it was the movie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> WTF.
> 
> Sure they can show Harry and Hermione kissing naked, but not that?
> 
> ...


well, we already know it will not be exacly like the book 






now i keep listening to the song that harry and hermione danced to


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 22, 2010)

Just saw it, It was good


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone in the theater was cracking up when Fred or George walked in on Harry and Ginny kissing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

I like how they already threw in clues that Neville Longbottom took a level in badass.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: _On Nagini_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Part 2 spoilers_ 




Well she is technically still a real snake isn't she?

Although yes her personality must be influenced by the Horcrux in her(making her more evil probably) and it also gives her abilities that she couldn't normally do.

That actually makes me feel bad for her....she might have been a nice snake until Voldemort messed with her.  And then she had to die because of that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Vanity said:


> *Spoiler*: _Part 2 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing is that when you think about Nagini it seems she's at least some what a part of Voldemort and it seems that he has control over her and possibly can see what she sees and even become her. I think that since we saw what a Horcrux can mean--when we saw Tom Riddle's Diary--we can surmise that the Horcruxes are part of him and carry his personality to a degree too. Kind of like those portraits of people do but stronger.

So it would be kind of wrong to call Nagini by any means regular. She's pretty much just stuck on evil


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> On another note, it's hilarious how shitty those Death Eaters' aim is.
> 
> 
> Him choking himself would've been what raised its rating to R? Really?
> ...



Actually, it would be too graphic. 

Think about it, one of two things would happen.

1) It would be very disturbing, watching his eyes bulge as he slowly and painfully kills himself.

2) It would be very silly, watching the actor mug like mad crazy as he starts strangling himself for some reason.

Plus, that would be kind of hard to explain. I remember being a little confused in the books there. I cant imagine what the movie would be like.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally saw this movie and while I was initially skeptical about it being split into 2 parts.( I mean if Order of the Phoenix is longer than DH I don't see why they couldn't have held it off to one movie)
Overall I can say it was just okay, I think I liked HBP more than this but they were both pretty mehworthy imo
*Things I liked*
I liked the camping scenes
I liked the fact the way Hedwig got killed and how this worked into Voldermort finding Harry.


*Things I didn't like*(this will be quite lengthy)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-So what happened to Harry and Dudley shaking hands? Oh thats not needed alright then Dudley is just an irredeemable git.

-Ginny is only seen when she sees Harry arrive to the Burrow and when she kisses him


-Harry only destroys 1 Horcrux in this movie.....(I don't get it, I really don't if their going to stretch out the 2nd movie they might as well even it out a bit  and not just pack it full of Horcrux destroying)


-Dumbledore has secrets.........what those secrets are we don't know because its never really infered as important in the movie while in the book Harry was struggling with the implications that Dumbledore had put too much faith in him. It was pretty bad to ignore this plot line in favor of teenage angst in the woods.


-Grindewald only had 1 line. This was pretty unforgivable to me I mean in the book he seems so much more menacing even while locked up but in front of Voldemort he seems like any other wizard in the movie.


-Snape is only seen for 5 minutes in the entire movie.......okay I can understand why but its getting to the point that I feel the 2nd movie is going to just lol overlook some important things.

-Hermione is subtlety flirting with Harry in this movie........and I don't mean the dancing scene. Theres even a scene where Hermione is teaching Ron how to play the piano and the she looks back and sees Harry by himself leaves Ron and goes over to him. I assume the look Ron was giving her when she left to go over to Harry was meant to imply that this was supposed to be taken as jealousy but wait.......he wasn't wearing the locket that early in the movie and had no reason to be throwing those sort of looks at them yet hmmmm 2/10 Yates.

-Why was their a dance scene when you have already omitted things that would have served the film better had they been included. Needless teenage angst that frankly I had enough of in the last potter movie. Aside from tension with Ron this whole Love triangle plot line should have been axed especially since we saw Harry kiss Ginny in the beginning of the movie.

-Death eaters have horrible aim. I know its a movie but still their aim is pretty bad.

-Why did Harry tell Hermione that he wanted to go to to Godric's Hollow as himself?
This was honestly the dumbest thing in the movie for me. In the book Harry and Hermione had to go to GH disguised as an old couple because as you would note the Death Eaters would know all about his connection to the place since his parents are buried there. So if Harry is undesirable #1 in the movie why would he say something like that to Hermione and risk the chance of getting caught? Oh we don't care do we, Its all about Harry and Hermione having their moment. If they had it while looking like an old couple the movie wouldn't be able to sell all the teenage angst going on in this movie. So based on this I'm either left to believe that the Death Eaters are very incompetent or the Potter series has stopped caring about a faithful adaption.




There were some really bad lines as well that I bet went over some people's heads but it would be stupid to harp on that but one line really just kind of touched me.

Ron-"Twilight's not that bad"
The context saves it but still


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Finally saw this movie and while I was initially skeptical about it being split into 2 parts.( I mean if Order of the Phoenix is longer than DH I don't see why they couldn't have held it off to one movie)
> Overall I can say it was just okay, I think I liked HBP more than this but they were both pretty mehworthy imo
> *Things I liked*
> I liked the camping scenes
> ...



It honestly sounds like you wanted to complain, I mean some of those things aren't really valid. I mean why even go see the movies if you're just going to come home bawing when they're not exactly like the book?


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Ron-"Twilight's not that bad"
> The context saves it but still


That jumped out at me too.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep I'm pretty sure they can and are.....because in the book I think it said they are part of Voldemort's soul right? He broke his soul into pieces and placed them in different places.

Makes me feel sorry for the snake though since having part of Voldemort's soul in you would make anything evil and shit....I mean look what happened to Ron and them whenever they had the locket on for too long.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't see it as me whining about the movie I liked it for what it was an "adaption". 
However
Cutting out scenes that are relevant to the plot but then glossing over it with dialogue that makes no sense is not good storytelling.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Vanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, they're explained as being pieces of him and they each have defenses too. 






SasuOna said:


> I don't see it as me whining about the movie I liked it for what it was an "adaption".
> However
> Cutting out scenes that are relevant to the plot but then glossing over it with dialogue that makes no sense is not good storytelling.



Every book since four could literally have been more than one movie. Adaption Decay is expected when taking that kind of information and compressing it down. 

I will be miffed though if 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry doesn't call Voldemort Tom in the next movie. I know its small but its one of my favorite moments.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 23, 2010)

A lot of the pure bloods kind of remind me of the Nazis. :S

I probably wouldn't exist right now if my family weren't Aryan. -_- They came to my dad's house when he was a baby.

EDIT:

Yep, even JK talks about the Nazis when she talks about the Death Eaters:

"On the subject of blood purity, J. K. Rowling has said the following:

The expressions ‘pure-blood’, ‘half-blood’ and ‘Muggle-born’ have been coined by people to whom these distinctions matter, and express their originators’ prejudice. As far as somebody like Lucius Malfoy is concerned, for instance, a Muggle-born is as ‘bad’ as a Muggle. Therefore Harry would be considered only ‘half’ wizard, because of his maternal grandparents. If you think this is far-fetched, look at some of the real charts the Nazis used to show what constituted ‘Aryan’ or ‘Jewish’ blood...the Nazis used precisely the same warped logic as the Death Eaters. A single Jewish grandparent 'polluted' the blood, according to their propaganda.[2]"

It actually pisses me off that a few select relatives of mine back in the day agreed with the Nazis and joined the SS on their own free will.  It makes me feel like they were like these Voldemort followers.*sigh* Family forgave them 25 years later. We were pissed for ages.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, it would be too graphic.
> 
> Think about it, one of two things would happen.
> 
> ...



I hate how they're making this movie more kid friendly just because it's 'Harry Potter'. They're not kids books (Not after the 4th book at least). Besides, people who haven't read the book would be confused about many things in this movie anyway.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 23, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> I hate how they're making this movie more kid friendly just because it's 'Harry Potter'. They're not kids books (Not after the 4th book at least). Besides, people who haven't read the book would be confused about many things in this movie anyway.



I don't like it either...but it's the only way they'll make more money. :/

They know older people will go see it too anyway and this way they'll also get the kids in there.

But yeah us older people all wish it would be darker. XD

I still think they did a good job but yeah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> I hate how they're making this movie more kid friendly just because it's 'Harry Potter'. They're not kids books (Not after the 4th book at least). Besides, people who haven't read the book would be confused about many things in this movie anyway.



This has nothing to do with that.

Ask yourself, what is the most violent scene to appear in a PG-13 movie? For me, it was probably in "The Lost World: Jurassic Park" when a character is ripped in half. Yet even that is done in a way to obscure the violence. Thats how PG-13 movies don't become R. The violence is strongly implied, maybe shown a bit, but it's not too explicit. 

But with choking yourself to death, how do you do that without being explicit or being silly?(because obscuring it traditionally will take away from the impact; as the whole point of the scene is the characters moment of sudden guilt. You can't cut away from that or the death will be too bland).


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2010)

Here in Finland, this movie was rated K-11 (kids who were 9 or 10 could go with their parents). That is even crazier than PG-13. 



> Ask yourself, what is the most violent scene to appear in a PG-13 movie? For me, it was probably in "The Lost World: Jurassic Park" when a character is ripped in half. *Yet even that is done in a way to obscure the violence. Thats how PG-13 movies don't become R. The violence is strongly implied, maybe shown a bit, but it's not too explicit.*



Now this is exactly how they could've done the Wormtail scene. 



> But with choking yourself to death, how do you do that without being explicit or being silly?(because obscuring it traditionally will take away from the impact; as the whole point of the scene is the characters moment of sudden guilt. You can't cut away from that or the death will be too bland).



I don't see how that would've been silly. I think they could've shown his face when he starts to strangle himself, and when it starts to get nasty they show Harry's (+others) shocked face until Wormtail collapses, and again, not showing his face when Harry is looking at his body. I don't remember exactly how this scene was in the book though.

Yeah you probably would have to look into my head to see what kind of scene I'm talking about, but in my head it looks really good. XD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Vanity said:


> A lot of the pure bloods kind of remind me of the Nazis. :S
> 
> I probably wouldn't exist right now if my family weren't Aryan. -_- They came to my dad's house when he was a baby.
> 
> ...



Yeah the Nazi symbolism is pretty heavy although its not badly done and you really get the sense of the word. Like when they show the flash back 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and Snape calls Lily Mudblood its pretty apparent how terrible it is to say then.






Kαrin said:


> Here in Finland, this movie was rated K-11 (kids who were 9 or 10 could go with their parents). That is even crazier than PG-13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That only works when a scene is pretty straightforward, too obscure and it just comes off badly.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That only works when a scene is pretty straightforward, too obscure and it just comes off badly.



Yeah, you've got the point. 

If they rated it PG-15 there wouldn't be a problem. But like Vanity said, it's just about how they make more money.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Yeah, you've got the point.
> 
> If they rated it PG-15 there wouldn't be a problem. But like Vanity said, it's just about how they make more money.


PG-15....isn't a real rating  

It's just G (which hardly anything is), PG (which used to be all there was between G and R, until Indiana Jones II), PG-13 (which has gotten slightly more lax lately) and R. 

The funny thing is that if someone said the word "Fuck" in DH, it would still be PG-13.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




What's funny is that I had actually forgotten how Wormtail died until I read this thread.

It was just so long ago that I read the book.




Anyway I have a feeling there would be a lot more R-rated movies if it weren't for the fact that in general you don't have the ability to make quite as much money off of them due to a more limited audience of people allowed to see it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Vanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually forgot how he died and I only read it like two weeks ago.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> PG-15....isn't a real rating
> 
> It's just G (which hardly anything is), PG (which used to be all there was between G and R, until Indiana Jones II), PG-13 (which has gotten slightly more lax lately) and R.
> 
> The funny thing is that if someone said the word "Fuck" in DH, it would still be PG-13.



Oh right. I'm not familiar with US rating terms  it's just we use K-15 here, and I think that would fit better. 

Oh well whatever, I'm just not happy they didn't put that scene. I mean if they didn't dare to do that, I'm getting worried how they will deal with deaths in part 2.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Oh right. I'm not familiar with US rating terms  it's just we use K-15 here, and I think that would fit better.
> 
> Oh well whatever, I'm just not happy they didn't put that scene. I mean if they didn't dare to do that, I'm getting worried how they will deal with deaths in part 2.


Most of the deaths are people getting hit by magic so I doubt there's issue.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how they already threw in clues that Neville Longbottom took a level in badass.



Neville. 

Oh, and did you all see the plotholes in the story? Like the ministry of magic escape?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most of the deaths are people getting hit by magic so I doubt there's issue.



Yeah, except


*Spoiler*: __ 



Snape's death. But I don't think they'll change that, it's not that bad. It's just that was one of my fav scenes in the book, I'll be pissed if it's changed.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Finally saw this movie and while I was initially skeptical about it being split into 2 parts.( I mean if Order of the Phoenix is longer than DH I don't see why they couldn't have held it off to one movie)
> Overall I can say it was just okay, I think I liked HBP more than this but they were both pretty mehworthy imo
> *Things I liked*
> I liked the camping scenes
> ...


I like you.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 23, 2010)

How Voldemort knew in the movie that Grindelwald stoled the Elderwand from Gregorovitch? I don't remember anymore, and Voldemort didn't see his picture in Godric's Hollow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Yeah, except
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly it should be changed, its one of the lamest deaths in the story considering. I'd much rather Snape get to try and fight first. Also it didn't make much sense because Voldemort could have just asked for the wand or disarmed him and taken it, it would have had the same effect.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it should be changed, its one of the lamest deaths in the story considering. I'd much rather Snape get to try and fight first. Also it didn't make much sense because Voldemort could have just asked for the wand or disarmed him and taken it, it would have had the same effect.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Voldemort didn't know that. He would think "defeating" someone is limited to killing them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Fierce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Voldemort didn't know that. He would think "defeating" someone is limited to killing them.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Do you think I would make the argument if I hadn't thought of that. Tell me then how Dumbledore didn't kill Grindelwald and managed to be the master of the wand...I mean honestly search your brain before saying things...the answer is that obvious and its in the movie and the book alike. If killing was the only way, then it wouldn't make sense. Even Voldemort would notice that. 




And what people here don't seem to also notice is that some of the stuff in earlier movies will negate some of the things that happened in the book needing to happen. Its one of the issues with making movies as the books are going on because even though Rowling went through scripts and tried to make sure nothing important got changed too much, some stuff still did. And you know she had to ask them not to omit Dobby in the original COS script.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



....butthurt much? 

What I _should_ have said was, Voldemort's idea/version/way of defeating someone is limited to killing them. Has Voldemort ever left anyone alive (in the books) when the option to kill them was present? I don't just mean doing something to make Voldemort irritated or setback in his plans, I mean when in his mind, killing someone was the easiest conclusion. Whether it be for the quickest result or simply because they were no longer useful to him. Or both.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 23, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> How Voldemort knew in the movie that Grindelwald stoled the Elderwand from Gregorovitch? I don't remember anymore, and Voldemort didn't see his picture in Godric's Hollow.


Gregorovitch said in the flashback 








anyways at a certain point i dont think voldemort only considered the wand being passed by killing, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 if he did he would have gone to snape directly, not tried to take it from dumbledore, right? he killed snape because he lacked an option, but his error was think that it would be with snape because he killed dumbledore, while he didnt consider the possibility of somebody having "defeated" dumbledore before snape, like draco did


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> Gregorovitch said in the flashback



Are you sure? I'm pretty confident he quoted the book, or close to it, in saying that he doesn't know who the thief was. He never knew.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 23, 2010)

oh...now i dont know...you put a doubt in my head xD...but i am almost sure that Gregorovitch said grindelwald to voldemort in the movie...i gotta check in my sister's computer to have certain, she downloaded the movie


edit: oh nvm, he didnt say there at least, he only says it was a boy


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> oh...now i dont know...you put a doubt in my head xD...but i am almost sure that Gregorovitch said grindelwald to voldemort in the movie...i gotta check in my sister's computer to have certain, she downloaded the movie



Well, I wouldn't bet money that I'm right. I only watched the movie once, and it was the midnight showing, so it was after 1 AM by that point and I was pretty tired. On top of a constant barrage of thoughts about how much I hate the movie. I just feel like I have a memory of Gregorovitch's dialogue mirroring the book's, where he doesn't know who the boy is that took the wand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Fierce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would would I be butt hurt? You're the one say stuff that doesn't make a lick of sense given the context of anything, whether it be movie or book.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2010)

> I couldn't remember exactly when Dumbledore and Grendewals's story was told. I remember Dumbledore tell Harry part of it at the end, so I just figured they'd explain in part 2. But the way it was done in the film would leave anyone who hadn't read the books, or at least didn't know the information, confused.


The full story was told at the ends. Fragments were revealed through the papers and letter Lily wrote to Sirius. 

Even though they will explain the majority of it in the 2nd part I think the relevance of it will be lost as the movie didn't do a good job in explaining the significance of Dumbledore's short coming, especially in the eyes of Harry. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




To me it will cheapen their conversation in limbo


----------



## Fierce (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why would would I be butt hurt? You're the one say stuff that doesn't make a lick of sense given the context of anything, whether it be movie or book.


....


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Honestly it should be changed, its one of the lamest deaths in the story considering. I'd much rather Snape get to try and fight first. Also it didn't make much sense because Voldemort could have just asked for the wand or disarmed him and taken it, it would have had the same effect.



No it shouldn't have been changed and I don't think it was a lame death, if Voldemort dueled Snape it would show that he has a sense of honour by giving him an opportunity to live. That essentially goes against his character as he has consistently been shown to stack the decks in his favour, torturing a 14 year old boy with his supporters around, setting a bassilisk on a 13 year old who was wandless, waiting in the bushes until the Potters put their wands down. 

Him attacking Snape when his guard was lowered made enough sense and to be frank I think a more glorified battle would have taken away from his final scene with Harry. 

As to why he killed him instead of disarming there's the possibility that he wanted to cover all bases. He thought splitting his soul 7 ways would make him more powerful so it is not too far fetched to believe killing someone would be the ultimate act of defeat. Even if he didn't think that he's a man who spared the lives of infants because he couldn't be bothered to reach in his pocket for his wand. A man who could have spared Lily but thought it ''prudent'' to kill the lot of them. He has no regard for life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't say he had to make Snape agree to fight him, but Snape could at least try and defend himself. 

Even then if Snape had shown himself to most trustworthy and the like, it would seem like he'd want to keep him around to cover his bases even better. Snape was the only one he thought hadn't dropped the ball from a mission standpoint. The Malfoys sure had their fair share of blunders.

Even then, I don't see how changing the death (because  I still say its lame) would really have to change Voldemort's character.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI81s2hd6z8[/YOUTUBE]

This made me lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2010)

**


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2010)

^If I made millions a dollars on a character I played named Harry I'd be him too


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> oh...now i dont know...you put a doubt in my head xD...but i am almost sure that Gregorovitch said grindelwald to voldemort in the movie...i gotta check in my sister's computer to have certain, she downloaded the movie
> 
> 
> edit: oh nvm, he didnt say there at least, he only says it was a boy



Yeah I though so. Well it is kinda big plot hole if Voldemort didn't find out that thief was Grindelwald. Thanks alot David!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2010)

I watched this the other day, as far as harry potter movies go, I thought it was good. The one thing I didn't like was the forced exposition about the Horcruxes, people who didn't read the books would probably be lost.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> **



wow... wasthis staged? poorly done


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI81s2hd6z8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This made me lol


lololololo


----------



## Vanity (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> lololololo



Jeanne your sig.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 24, 2010)

I was hoping to see more about Dumbledore and Grindelwald in this film, but perhaps my expectations were too high.

My first thought after the credits started to roll was "Great, now how about part 2? I want to see part 2." I doesn't make sense to keep us waiting for another half-year to see the second installment. Fuck Warner Bros.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Light Artist said:


> I was hoping to see more about Dumbledore and Grindelwald in this film, but perhaps my expectations were too high.
> 
> My first thought after the credits started to roll was "Great, now how about part 2? I want to see part 2." I doesn't make sense to keep us waiting for another half-year to see the second installment. Fuck Warner Bros.


From a financial standpoint it does. They want big openings and the next time people will be out of school will be summer, they aslo probably want time to release the DVDs just as the second movie drops or slightly before.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Jeanne your sig.





she needs to get the fuck out of the cinemas


----------



## Vanity (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> she needs to get the fuck out of the cinemas



Is it just Bella that you hate or the actress too?

I wonder if she was better in other films. I only bothered to watch the first Twilight movie and I haven't seen her in other movies although I know she's been in some others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

I just realized what I wish they had included...Fenrir's sick and awkwardly sexual comments at the mansion.


----------



## Koi (Nov 24, 2010)

Or, you know.. Fenrir doing much of anything. :\


----------



## Vanity (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just realized what I wish they had included...Fenrir's sick and awkwardly sexual comments at the mansion.



I can't actually remember what it was that he said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> Or, you know.. Fenrir doing much of anything. :\



He did get that part in HBP that never happened in the book where he somehow was outgunned by Harry and Ginny. 



Vanity said:


> I can't actually remember what it was that he said.



Basically it was some lewd comment about tasting Hermione and her skin looking supple and delicious.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 25, 2010)

lol. Well it figures that they'd cut that out. No one would leave that in with the kids in the theatre.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2010)

Vanity said:


> lol. Well it figures that they'd cut that out. No one would leave that in with the kids in the theatre.


People were naked and sucking each others faces...

Also its not like he did it.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People were naked and sucking each others faces...
> 
> Also its not like he did it.



Yeah I know but I guess it's just because he's like a pedo. :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2010)

Not sure if I posted this, but its artwork done by someone in honor of the book, but its relevant here. 



Vanity said:


> Yeah I know but I guess it's just because he's like a pedo.



Sixteen is legal there and seventeen is an adult for Wizards, so she's pretty much a free agent. 











I love this last and first one most, the last was posted today. Sorry if anyone posted them already.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2010)

I might have an explanation for the movie version of how Voldermort learned of Grindrlwald. Maybe chanced a peak into Harry's mind and saw the connection. Or maybe...he read Rita's book?


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure if I posted this, but its artwork done by someone in honor of the book, but its relevant here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, links to the first and last one please. The first one's intense, and I'm not a Harmonian by any means but that last one is lovely. <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Dude, links to the first and last one please. The first one's intense, and I'm not a Harmonian by any means but that last one is lovely. <3



 and 

The first one's artist has a lot of other good art up, but I don't think any of it quite touches that piece.


----------



## Darc (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty good movie considering what time they had to work with, Book was better of course lol. I hope that badass Escape on the dragon is in the 2nd part, that was epic.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 25, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Dude, links to the first and last one please.



link to the homepage of the artist of the first (also second and fourth) one is on the already posted deviantart page, but I figured it doesn't hurt mentioning it here again. there are _many_ great pieces on there.

acciobrain!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 25, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Is it just Bella that you hate or the actress too?
> 
> I wonder if she was better in other films. I only bothered to watch the first Twilight movie and I haven't seen her in other movies although I know she's been in some others.


the actress sucks ass too


----------



## Vanity (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> the actress sucks ass too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> link to the homepage of the artist of the first (also second and fourth) one is on the already posted deviantart page, but I figured it doesn't hurt mentioning it here again. there are _many_ great pieces on there.
> 
> acciobrain!



I actually think the DA account is easier to sort through and some of the newer stuff is on there.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 25, 2010)

After I finished watching AVPM and AVPS, I've become kind of a young!Snape/Lily fan and I really hope they don't butcher it in the movie.

Seriously, the fifth movie was AWFUL about that. There wasn't any point in even having the "Snape's worst memory" scene in the movie if all they were gonna show was James hanging him upside-down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2010)

Eh I liked most of the movies, I think you guys are kind of critical. Obviously the books are better for explaining most stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> the actress sucks ass too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, oh um...here's an idea. Let's stop bitching about Twilight. It's more annoying that people make it a point to go out of their way to make fun of it than anything else and its just getting old and sad. There's only two of them left and that's it and you can pretty much ignore their fans if they bother you that much. But bitching about  a movie of no relation to the one for this thread doesn't make sense. High Fantasy ≠ Paranormal Romance. Seven Books ≠ Four. Whatever Meyers made doesn't come close to what Rowling did over her writing career. Just about the only thing these have in common are one actor, female authors, the fact they were books _at all_ and the fact that a lot of people enjoyed them. 

Those are pretty standard things, and all too common place between other things to warrant this much complaining.


----------



## White00 (Nov 26, 2010)

They did a good job on this movie actually.  I'm glad they brought back Dobby, and they added Bill, who should have been added movies ago. Looks like there finally doing justice to the books in this movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hey, oh um...here's an idea. Let's stop bitching about Twilight. It's more annoying that people make it a point to go out of their way to make fun of it than anything else and its just getting old and sad. There's only two of them left and that's it and you can pretty much ignore their fans if they bother you that much. But bitching about  a movie of no relation to the one for this thread doesn't make sense. High Fantasy ≠ Paranormal Romance. Seven Books ≠ Four. Whatever Meyers made doesn't come close to what Rowling did over her writing career. Just about the only thing these have in common are one actor, female authors, the fact they were books _at all_ and the fact that a lot of people enjoyed them.
> 
> Those are pretty standard things, and all too common place between other things to warrant this much complaining.



Just was responding back that I actually like most of the actors in twlight but that script sucked *Least first two, didn't see three* making them all look like shit actors/actress. 

Otherwise I don't compare, don't care enough about twlight to.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got back from this, great movie, and it definitly makes up for the lackluster feeling the last two had. Great to see Bill finally making it in, loved the way they brought Dobby back as well.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 26, 2010)

[Something I wonder about Nagini]
Nagini is the only living thing that Voldemort made into a Horcrux.

Do you guys think that she could actually age and die that way though? Or do you think the Horcrux would prevent her from dying of old age, as long as Voldemort is still alive?
[/spoiler]

Just something random and interesting that I thought of.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> **



Nothing wrong with that. Matt does it about the Doctor and Amy all the time. XD


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> **





That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Vanity said:


> [Something I wonder about Nagini]
> Nagini is the only living thing that Voldemort made into a Horcrux.
> 
> Do you guys think that she could actually age and die that way though? Or do you think the Horcrux would prevent her from dying of old age, as long as Voldemort is still alive?
> ...




She's probably like a Baskalisk in that they don't die for a long ass time. Nagini is at least like 20 years old if we're to believe he made her in the 70s.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 26, 2010)

Funniest movie related pic Iv'e seen so far


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure why that's funny  

This picture kind of gave me a case of the what-the-fucks...



It's Doctor House, Gandalf, Lucius Malfoy and Ghandi.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 26, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Funniest movie related pic Iv'e seen so far




I 

That was easily the dumbest thing in the movie.

I did NOT mind them adding in a bit of confusion between them, because it's more realistic psychologically than what actually happened.

It's just that the way it was done was clumsy and cheesy.


Overall, though, I loved the movie.  Easily the best so far.

I liked the other movies because I was like " Harry Potter! Oooh, look at the castle and the ghosties and the dragons!"  In other words, I was a) younger, and b) just interested to see some of the things in the book brought to life.

Not one of the other films, in my opinion, were made in such a way that they'd be particularly enjoyable (or even followable, for some of them) for those that had not read the books.  They were not good stand-alone movies.

This latest movie comes closest to being a good movie on its own, which is doubly impressive because the seventh book is easily the worst-written book, regardless of how well you enjoyed it.

I think it's partially because they did split it up and could take the time to do it, and also because the seventh book has less "filler" than other books because it's out of a school setting.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 26, 2010)

I disagree. The movie was highly enjoyable for anybody who's followed the books. I was with someone who'd only seen the films and she was incredibly confused, and I didn't blame her. They cut out half the fifth book in the movie, same with the sixth, then suddenly they add all the details in the seventh and you're expected to keep up with it all.

I absolutely loved the movie, and I loved the seventh book (I don't understand how it was poorly written, the most poor part of it was the awful H/G romance). But I know that it would've been really hard to understand as a stand-alone film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I disagree. The movie was highly enjoyable for anybody who's followed the books. I was with someone who'd only seen the films and she was incredibly confused, and I didn't blame her. They cut out half the fifth book in the movie, same with the sixth, then suddenly they add all the details in the seventh and you're expected to keep up with it all.
> 
> I absolutely loved the movie, and I loved the seventh book (I don't understand how it was poorly written, the most poor part of it was the awful H/G romance). But I know that it would've been really hard to understand as a stand-alone film.



There's not even any romance in book seven between Harry and Ginny, they're apart most of the book. Most of it happens and ends in book six.

Most of what's wrong with book seven is the fight scenes and that's not Rowlings fault, fight scenes are hard to write, possibly harder than anything else, and actually make interesting. Then there is the fact that a lot of it seemed rushed, there possibly could have been an extra book and that would have given her more time to lay plot for the horcruxes and make it make more sense. 

The movies after three are pretty impossible to follow completely without the books and they've been leaving out details to add them back in later since the third movie where they conveniently forgot to tell us about the Marauders and who they were. 

That being said I watched the movies first, still enjoyed them and reading the books enhanced that. Most of what I'm hearing in here just sounds like the complaining that makes many authors wary about turning their books into movies.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 26, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I disagree. The movie was highly enjoyable for anybody who's followed the books. I was with someone who'd only seen the films and she was incredibly confused, and I didn't blame her. They cut out half the fifth book in the movie, same with the sixth, then suddenly they add all the details in the seventh and you're expected to keep up with it all.
> 
> I absolutely loved the movie, and I loved the seventh book (I don't understand how it was poorly written, the most poor part of it was the awful H/G romance). But I know that it would've been really hard to understand as a stand-alone film.




You misunderstand a bit.   I said it was CLOSEST to being a stand alone movie, not that it was.  The series is too involved to come in on the seventh anything and know what's going on, and the movies are too inconsistent for even someone who was watched all of the movies consecutively to understand it all.

What I meant was that this movie was the best in cinematic values and script writing, so far, in my opinion.  That is definitely an arguable position though.


As for the seventh book, I enjoyed reading it, as a fan, but when you apply literary analysis to it, it falls apart.  Very few of the Horcruxes were foreshadowed and much of that plot -- which is central to the entire series -- is really very flimsy.  There were good parts and bad parts to it, as with everything.

This is a contrast to the fifth book, for me, which I did NOT enjoy as much upon first reading, but in subsequent readings has become enjoyable because it was one of the better-written books and the things about it that I didn't like were deliberate choices that I'm glad were made, in the end.

Of course much of it is opinion, but I'm still pretty confident in saying that from an objective basis, the seventh is the most poorly constructed of all the books.

Enjoyability and quality are not as connected as one might think.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 26, 2010)

I went in with low expectations -- having seen a lot of dismal stuff in the previous films -- but it was better than I expected. I'd say that it's actually the best HP film, although that's not saying much. 

I was saddened at the lack of Alan Rickman, but as usual, he nailed every moment of his time on camera. (His best moment was when that woman was pleading with him to help her, and he was just looking at her, communicating through facial expression alone, as he does so well.) Ralph Fiennes was solid as usual, but deserved more interesting dialogue. That wasn't a fault of the film, as the book version of Voldemort isn't particularly interesting either. He does the most with what he's given, though. Credit to Felton for also making the most of his very limited screen time as Malfoy -- he was pretty good in the previous film, so it was a shame to see barely anything of him here. 

On the note of the infamous Harry and Hermione Dance Scene...I have to say, I think that was actually my favourite scene in the movie. I like the way they avoided dialogue and expressed everything through movement and facial expression. Someone above me mentioned that it was clumsy and cheesy; that was the point, I think. You could _see_ them smiling in embarrassment and playfulness as they did it, and Harry was deliberately dancing in that awkward/silly way. It was a dance between friends, forgetting all the emotional turmoil they'd been through for just that moment, and then, at the end of the dance, you could see all of it settle on their shoulders once more, and they came back to reality. Great scene. This is the sort of thing that improves the source material. 

I'm also thankful that Ginny was barely in the movie. The scene she _did_ have with Harry was predictably cringeworthy, but one of the Weasley siblings saved it with his mocking, phew.

Dobby's death scene was good.

There were problems, as always with these films. It felt far too long, so I think the pacing was poor (might be due to the fact that they split the book in two). The scene where Ron has to face the Horcrux was also silly, to me -- the fake Harry/Hermione came across as unconvincing, mainly due to the dialogue and the fact that they were all misty and clearly an illusion. This made it feel too abstract and detached. (Probably Rowling's fault, I can't remember though. The writer/director should have changed that scene to make it more realistic and hard-hitting.) The acting felt a bit off-key in places, as usual with the films, but I think Radcliffe was a bit better than usual, surprisingly. 

All in all, not bad. Probably going to be better than the final movie, too -- Radcliffe's views in an article:



> it's Part 1 that the actor finds more appealing because it contains the most character development.
> 
> Part 1, Radcliffe added, is "so sedate compared to what the next one is going to be like. The next film, because you've had all the plot set up already, you can just kind of enjoy the insanity of all the action."



Action fest and less character development? Yawn. The only thing I'm looking forward to is seeing the Snape Reveal and more Rickman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, the dance scene, as far as added in stuff goes, felt like it oddly goes and I almost want to claim it was in the book and I read it too. It really fit in the moment and it got rid of the whole "boring camping trip" that would have just been more of the same.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 26, 2010)

^^  I understand your point about the dance scene.  It is definitely a matter of taste.  After they started being silly with it, I liked it more.  I didn't totally dislike it, and as I said, I liked the confusion aspect, but it was just offputting to me for some reason I can't entirely name.

That quote about pt 2 disappoints me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Amrun said:


> ^^  I understand your point about the dance scene.  It is definitely a matter of taste.  After they started being silly with it, I liked it more.  I didn't totally dislike it, and as I said, I liked the confusion aspect, but it was just offputting to me for some reason I can't entirely name.
> 
> That quote about pt 2 disappoints me.


Well then get ready, because the bank part only takes about thirty minutes, most of the film is battle of hogwarts from what I have heard from all the interviews. I don't know why that would be a bad thing.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well then get ready, because the bank part only takes about thirty minutes, most of the film is battle of hogwarts from what I have heard from all the interviews. I don't know why that would be a bad thing.



It's not a bad thing in general, but I personally don't like action that isn't broken up by character development/interaction.

I have liked the fight scenes in recent HP movies, so I hold out high hopes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Amrun said:


> It's not a bad thing in general, but I personally don't like action that isn't broken up by character development/interaction.
> 
> I have liked the fight scenes in recent HP movies, so I hold out high hopes.


Well it was like that in the books and frankly we have been stiffed on action, they're adding some fights, like the Neville one because of it I think. 

We missed out on a fight in 6 when there should have been one, which was frankly just dumb.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 26, 2010)

Another thing I forgot to say about that dance scene...I really dig the music they chose. Never heard any of Nick Cave's stuff before, so I'll have to look into him.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 26, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Another thing I forgot to say about that dance scene...I really dig the music they chose. Never heard any of Nick Cave's stuff before, so I'll have to look into him.



I hadn't either, but one of my friends was totally jizzing that they used Nick Cave.  It was kind of funny how excited she was.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2010)

Amrun said:
			
		

> As for the seventh book, I enjoyed reading it, as a fan, but when you apply literary analysis to it, it falls apart. V*ery few of the Horcruxes were foreshadowed* and much of that plot -- which is central to the entire series -- is really very flimsy. There were good parts and bad parts to it, as with everything.


Explain.       .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Explain.       .


They're all foreshadowed in book six, aren't they?

Edit: except of course the first one which was the diary and already passed.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They're all foreshadowed in book six, aren't they?
> 
> Edit: except of course the first one which was the diary and already passed.



Pretty much. That's why I find her statements boggling, I wonder if I am misinterpreting her words.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Pretty much. That's why I find her statements boggling, I wonder if I am misinterpreting her words.


I don't understand a lot of the complaints, I liked book seven it wasn't the best but I thought the horcruxes were pretty well set up. I mean the chapter they're in is entitled *horcruxes*.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 27, 2010)

Loved the dance scene. That is all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2010)

lol, the Nostalgia Critic's Bum Review of this movie was pretty funny. While he liked it, he made one really good point.

Hermoine erased her parents memories of her. But what about her friends, her parents friends, and all who know that she exists. Won't that be kind of wierd when they come over asking about her?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the Nostalgia Critic's Bum Review of this movie was pretty funny. While he liked it, he made one really good point.
> 
> Hermoine erased her parents memories of her. But what about her friends, her parents friends, and all who know that she exists. Won't that be kind of wierd when they come over asking about her?


It's a pretty thorough spell I think, plus she put a thought in her parents heads to move to Australia and change their names. She completely changed their identities and shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2010)

Did they actually explain that in the movie or was it just based off the book?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Did they actually explain that in the movie or was it just based off the book?



I'm pretty sure in the book they explained the spell does pretty good to erase memories when used correctly. But yeah in the book she made them move out of the country, there's not an actual scene where they show it but she tells Harry when they get to the Burrow that she made preparations to protect them. 

Also, Ron puts a House Ghoul in his bed to pretend to be him sick with some magical disease so that the Death Eaters won't know he's will Harry and come after his family.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

Remember, Hermione hasn't been a part of the muggle world very relevantly ever since she was ten years old which means she would need a minor effort to remove herself from their radar.
Added to the part that the story is orignally from the late ninetees and just erasing your parent's memories and records gets the job done pretty well.
There's also the fact that she mooved them to australia and that she gave them new identities so I see authority and relatives as a minor problem


----------



## Vanity (Nov 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the Nostalgia Critic's Bum Review of this movie was pretty funny. While he liked it, he made one really good point.
> 
> *Hermoine erased her parents memories of her. But what about her friends, her parents friends, and all who know that she exists. Won't that be kind of wierd when they come over asking about her?*



We're probably meant to assume that the memories of the others were erased too. There's just no point in showing all of that.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 27, 2010)

Vanity said:


> We're probably meant to assume that the memories of the others were erased too. There's just no point in showing all of that.



Yeah, you're meant to assume Hermione went around erasing the memory of every muggle person who might realize she's missing.

She explains in the book that she wiped her parents' memory of her and planted the idea for them to move to Australia. No one knows them or that they have a daughter in Australia. Another piece of information that would take .6 seconds to convey verbally in the movie, but they opt not to include it.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 27, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Yeah, you're meant to assume Hermione went around erasing the memory of every muggle person who might realize she's missing.
> 
> She explains in the book that she wiped her parents' memory of her and planted the idea for them to move to Australia. No one knows them or that they have a daughter in Australia. Another piece of information that would take .6 seconds to convey verbally in the movie, but they opt not to include it.



I couldn't remember what happened in the book but that makes sense.


----------



## Spigy (Nov 27, 2010)

Watched it today.

To be somewhat on topic, I was actually surprised that the Hermione scene was in the movie. My first reaction was like "woah, Hermione's bedroom-" 
To be on topic, this is another of those small things that all the movies had where they just leave out things that wouldn't take any time at all to include. Like how Ron wasn't going mental when Hermione was tortured or how the Weasleys (or Mr.Weasley) were not exactly breaking down about George. Or even the Voldermort-less snake fight.

Small things that would take the movie much closer to the books and would take exactly the same time as the scenes used instead.


I did like the movie though. The trio seemed to step up in acting and the main story line was all there. It's weird though, as I kept expecting to miss something and because of that I was constantly surprised to see certain things in the movie. Also there were a lot of lines taken word for word from the book.

In the end Dobby took the show. They almost had me with his death scene, but something was indeed missing.

(the whole Ron vs Medal scene was great  I expect gifs turning up like crazy once the pirated version releases )


*BTW, wouldn't it be better to have a separate thread for the second movie so the discussions and predictions can be separate?*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2010)

This shit cracked me up. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Awesome.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't understand a lot of the complaints, I liked book seven it wasn't the best but I thought the horcruxes were pretty well set up. I mean the chapter they're in is entitled *horcruxes*.



The majority of the horcruxes are NOT set up in book six.

The Ravenclaw tiara is the worst example.  It's just laying around in Hogwarts... an obvious throw-in because she needed another Horcrux.

To be perfectly honest, it's been so long since I have read book seven that I can't go into the level of detail I normally would.  I do remember the overall impression of it being largely unsubstantiated and rushed.  As I said earlier, this didn'ttake awayfrom my enjoyment of the book or of the series.

My next project is to re-read the series back to back, which I have never done.  I'll form more solid opinions after that.

I don't understand this mindset that one cannot love something and criticize it at the same.  Harry Potter is one of my most beloved book series and has played an important role in my life.

I see no need to pretend that it is perfect, though.  I like many more things about it than I dislike, and that should be enough.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> The majority of the horcruxes are NOT set up in book six.
> 
> The Ravenclaw tiara is the worst example.  It's just laying around in Hogwarts... an obvious throw-in because she needed another Horcrux.
> 
> ...



Too be fair, she went the same route with the Diadem as she did with The Locket. as People originally thought The Locket was some throw away thing to pad out book 5 more...but then it came back. 

The exact thing happened with the Diadem. and to be honest the only one which wasn't set up in Book 6 was Harry himself being one...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> The majority of the horcruxes are NOT set up in book six.
> 
> The Ravenclaw tiara is the worst example.  It's just laying around in Hogwarts... an obvious throw-in because she needed another Horcrux.
> 
> ...




You need to reread the book because its obvious you don't know what you're talking about. 

Page 503 of HBP 



> I can only guess," said Dumbledore. "For reasons I have alread given, I believe that Lord Voldemort would prefer objects of grandeur. I have threrefore trawled back through Voldemort's past to see if I can find evidence that such artifacts hae disappeared around him."
> 
> "The locket!" said Harry loudly. "Hufflepuff's cup..."


They go on to explain that Nagini is one, that he would have taken other objects from founders. Of course they say the journal was proof he was the heir of Slytherin and that's why it was significant and the hiding places are places that meant something to him like the cave where he used to take the other kids from the orphanage to scare them.

If you're going to come in here saying stuff that's just flat out wrong, you should at least realize when two people are telling you its wrong and that they can prove it, you should probably bow out. 

All of the Horcruxes are foreshadowed in this one chapter and they're explained and its in book six.



Emperor Joker said:


> Too be fair, she went the same route with  the Diadem as she did with The Locket. as People originally thought The  Locket was some throw away thing to pad out book 5 more...but then it  came back.
> 
> The exact thing happened with the Diadem. and to be honest the only one  which wasn't set up in Book 6 was Harry himself being one...



Exactly, they only don't explain the final Horcrux until the end and even then its kind of well set up considering how it happened. I think the only fault with the Horcuxes is where they're hidden, they're all well established and they connect back to the school which is shown to be a place that was very important to Voldemort.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 28, 2010)

deathly hallows was a great book. part 1 of the movie wasn't bad either. just that from a movie's perspective, i wouldn't be able to keep track of the events and why they came to be if i hadn't already read the book.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> deathly hallows was a great book. part 1 of the movie wasn't bad either. just that from a movie's perspective, i wouldn't be able to keep track of the events and why they came to be if i hadn't already read the book.


Pretty much all the movies after three are like that.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Too be fair, she went the same route with the Diadem as she did with The Locket. as People originally thought The Locket was some throw away thing to pad out book 5 more...but then it came back.
> 
> The exact thing happened with the Diadem. and to be honest the only one which wasn't set up in Book 6 was Harry himself being one...



Who originally thought the locket was a throwaway?  I didn't.  I don't see much of a parallel at all between these two items, and the parallel that IS there is, well ... _bad_, in my opinion.

And speaking of, RAB was a poorly used plot device.


But in the end it doesn't mean much.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You need to reread the book because its obvious you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Page 503 of HBP
> 
> ...




You're missing my point.  I didn't mean that they had no foreshadowing whatsoever; I meant the foreshadowing they did have wasn't well done, in many cases.  I also was referring to the locations, in many places.  Some of their locations were so meaningful -- like the diary, and the locket -- and some of them were soooo throwaway and at times nonsensical.  It shows how she thought through some Horcruxes thoroughly and left some as throwaways, which was exactly my point.

And the foreshadowing that did come came very late.  If Rowling had known what she was doing with the Horcruxes all along, they would have been spread throughout the books.  The other horcruxes besides the diary would have been shown throughout in innocuous ways.  It's pretty clear that she really only fleshed out much of the denouement when she was writing it, and it shows.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2010)

I just saw this move today, and I enjoyed it very thoroughly. It followed the book almost perfectly, with some minor changes, which I shall address presently. First, however, did anyone believe that Pius Thicknesse bore a very strong resemblance to Fire Lord Ozai from _Avatar: the Last Airbender?_ I certainly believe that he did. Second, I noticed that when Hermione was playing _Fur Elise_ on the piano, she was not playing the harmony section (normally played with left hand), only the melody section (normally played with the right hand). I play the piano myself, so I would know. Third, I liked how when the locket conjured its images as a defense mechanism, the images of Harry and Hermione were naked and embracing. I cannot recall if the images were that graphic in the book, but I certainly shall not complain. Fourth, why did Harry not give the Marauders' Map to Ginny before leaving? Would that not have been the most intelligent thing to do, as she could have made exceptionally good use of it at Hogwarts? Does anyone here not like how Gryffindor's relic was the only one of the four that was not turned into a Horcrux by Violdemort? That seems to me to be a very unfair decision by J.K. Rowling, favoring one house over the other three.

Now, for the changes that were made, and they were numerous.

The scene where the Dursleys departed was shortened, and the scene where Dudley thanked Harry for saving his life in the fifth book was removed, which I found to be very unfortunate. Bill Weasly and Mundungus Fletcher appeared for the first time in this movie, when Bill first appeared in the fourth book and Mundungus in the fifth book. Viktor Krum and the Delacour family did not appear at all, and Harry was not in disguise at the wedding, as happened in the book. Aberforth was first mentioned in the fourth book, while he was not mentioned until this movie, and his and Albus's sister, Ariana was not mentioned at all. The manner in which Hedwig died and the Death Eaters identified the real Harry was altered, and the line where Lupin reveals that no one could possibly be impersonating Hagrid was removed. It was Ron who interrupted Harry and Ginny while they were kissing in the Burrow, not George.

There may have been other alterations, as well, but I cannot recall them at this moment, as it is late at night where I am, and I am tired, but if I can recall them, I shall mention them here.

Even with the changes, I enjoyed the movie immensely, and I especially liked the visual effects, such as Harry magnifying the fire in the tent, or Voldemort shooting lightning into the sky, and also Bellatrix's maniacal personality and torturing of Hermione at Malfoy Manor. I am now very eager to see the second half of this movie, and hope that it is released soon.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> The majority of the horcruxes are NOT set up in book six.
> 
> The Ravenclaw tiara is the worst example.  It's just laying around in Hogwarts... an obvious throw-in because she needed another Horcrux.
> 
> ...


Honestly, if I didn't just get done typing a wall of text to someone who can't grasp simple concepts from the book, I'd type one explaining why you're wrong, but based off of your responses to CTK, it's clear there's little point to that. So, suffice it to say that you should probably do that full series reread sometime soon, then come back and discuss this topic again if you still feel the same way. I get the distinct impression that there was a large amount of time between when you read books 6 and 7, and therefore missed/forgot some things.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Honestly, if I didn't just get done typing a wall of text to someone who can't grasp simple concepts from the book, I'd type one explaining why you're wrong, but based off of your responses to CTK, it's clear there's little point to that. So, suffice it to say that you should probably do that full series reread sometime soon, then come back and discuss this topic again if you still feel the same way. I get the distinct impression that there was a large amount of time between when you read books 6 and 7, and therefore missed/forgot some things.



Well, obviously, that chapter WAS in book six.  I remembered it as being in book 7, but I was wrong.  I didn't think I needed to say that, but oh well.

When I read book 7, I had re-read book 6 very recently ... but it's been a long time since I read either.  I'm a busy person, and re-reading 7 books is not the kind of time I have lying around.

Whether or not that chapter was in book six is entirely irrelevant to what I was trying to say, though.  All I was saying is that the foreshadowing that is there done poorly and too late, and that is still true.  I also was not separating the existence of the Horcruxes from the locations they were found at and the manner in which they were found and destroyed, which is a distinction that others seem to be making.

Excuse me for not coming into a thread about the movies fully armed for a debate about the books.  All I originally said was that I was happily impressed that the seventh movie was the best movie so far, considering the seventh book is the more poorly constructed book -- which is OBVIOUSLY an opinion.  I never implied everyone had to agree with me.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

I felt like all information conveyed pertaining to the horcruxes were timely and intelligible, whenever it was presented.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I felt like all information conveyed pertaining to the horcruxes were timely and intelligible, whenever it was presented.




Well, I disagree.  It's as simple as that.  I'm not sure why it needs to be more complicated.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

I just don't see how someone could feel that way, unless they missed some of the information that was offered.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I'm not the only person who feels that way, though I do seem to be the only person in this particular thread.

I have a hard time seeing how someone cannot see any faults in it at all; there are a rare few literary masterpieces in the world that any experts can come to a consensus to say they are flawless, and I can't think of any of them, except maybe _To Kill A Mockingbird_.  I'm sure you could find some criticism of that if you tried.

As much as I love Harry Potter, it is _not_ a literary masterpieces, and even those have flaws.

There is an overall attitude that any mention of a problem in the books is an attack on the series and I just ...


----------



## Vanity (Nov 28, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever been to any Harry Potter exhibits?

There was one here in Toronto earlier this year and I went to it. When you first enter they put the sorting hat on you and sort you into a house. I got put into Slytherin.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 28, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Have any of you guys ever been to any Harry Potter exhibits?
> 
> There was one here in Toronto earlier this year and I went to it. When you first enter they put the sorting hat on you and sort you into a house. I got put into Slytherin.



That sounds so cool 

I've never been in those, I'm not sure if there's ever been any where I live. 

But I'd so be in slytherin too. At least that's what I get in almost every Quiz.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 28, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> That sounds so cool
> 
> I've never been in those, I'm not sure if there's ever been any where I live.
> 
> But I'd so be in slytherin too. At least that's what I get in almost every Quiz.



I think I'm a mix between a Slytherin and a Hufflepuff. lol. I do think I have traits of both houses....and well if I was in Harry Potter I'd probably be a pureblood just because in reality I'm not mixed at all. lol. And I did have some family members who joined the dark side back in the day(the Nazis, which are pretty similar to Death Eaters).

I don't agree with those kind of ideas, but it's possible I'd still be put into Slytherin....and not all Slytherins were bad after all.

Green is my fav colour too and I like snakes a lot.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Well, I'm not the only person who feels that way, though I do seem to be the only person in this particular thread.
> 
> I have a hard time seeing how someone cannot see any faults in it at all; there are a rare few literary masterpieces in the world that any experts can come to a consensus to say they are flawless, and I can't think of any of them, except maybe _To Kill A Mockingbird_.  I'm sure you could find some criticism of that if you tried.
> 
> ...


I didn't think you were attacking the series, I just don't see how you could feel that way, particularly about the horcruxes. I never once felt there were any inconsistencies that weren't explained (if not immediately, they were before the end, and intentionally done so). Off the top of my head, I can't think of anything that made me go, "...what?" or "...how?" once all information was presented. Maybe there were some unconventional concepts implemented, but it's a fictional story about wizards. I'm okay with unconventional.


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2010)

The Horcruxes was def seems like some last minute book 5 shit she decided on, the foreshadowing for it wasn't as good if it has been planned out right 

When does the next movie come out?


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

Darc said:


> The Horcruxes was def seems like some last minute book 5 shit she decided on, the foreshadowing for it wasn't as good if it has been planned out right
> 
> When does the next movie come out?



July, 2011.

When would you expect her to start foreshadowing horcruxes? Voldemort wasn't revived until the end of book 4. Should they have been talking about how to bring Voldemort down before he was even technically alive and Harry was only 13 or less, with other problems? They were introduced when they needed to be and should have been. Not hearing about them until book 6 didn't detract from their importance in any way, for me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 28, 2010)

If my memory serves me right it was discussed on the first book that the reason why Voldemort soul was still around was probably do to some experiments he might have done to achieve immortality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> If my memory serves me right it was discussed on the first book that the reason why Voldemort soul was still around was probably do to some experiments he might have done to achieve immortality.



Even the prophecy is forshadowed in book one. The Room of Requirement is foreshadowed in book three or four...Rowling, for a beginner had good training because she learned to do something a lot of seasoned writers don't know how to do, she learned to foreshadow things with small hints.

The Room of Requirement is the best example.  In book three or four, Dumbledore tells a story of a bathroom he found one night when he was really in need, this he gives as an example of not knowing all of the castles secrets, if I remember correctly. 

Well come to find out the place where he claimed the bathroom to be was the same place the Room of Requirement was and it even said that the room was very lavish. It's meant to be over looked by the reader as a joke, but having seen the movie, I caught on right away.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Warning: major HP fanwank and dorkiness abound in this post.



Vanity said:


> Have any of you guys ever been to any Harry Potter exhibits?
> 
> There was one here in Toronto earlier this year and I went to it. When you first enter they put the sorting hat on you and sort you into a house. I got put into Slytherin.


I went to one in Boston last year, and it was awesome. The crowd for the Sorting was huge though, so I didn't get the chance.  The exhibit itself was awesome, though. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's not even any romance in book seven between Harry and Ginny, they're apart most of the book. Most of it happens and ends in book six.


I mean, I guess I would've liked it more if it wasn't so freaking out of the blue. It would've made a nice backstory with Ginny liking in for the first three (or even four, there was something there about how she looked upset when Harry asked Cho Chang to the Yule Ball) books, but then she's completely over him in the fifth book, so it was unrealistic how she was like "Jk, I liked you this whole time!". The fact that I never really liked Ginny didn't help. 

I still think Rowling should've stuck with Harry/Cho Chang (Ho Pang?). 



> Most of what's wrong with book seven is the fight scenes and that's not Rowlings fault, fight scenes are hard to write, possibly harder than anything else, and actually make interesting. Then there is the fact that a lot of it seemed rushed, there possibly could have been an extra book and that would have given her more time to lay plot for the horcruxes and make it make more sense.
> 
> The movies after three are pretty impossible to follow completely without the books and they've been leaving out details to add them back in later since the third movie where they conveniently forgot to tell us about the Marauders and who they were.
> 
> That being said I watched the movies first, still enjoyed them and reading the books enhanced that. Most of what I'm hearing in here just sounds like the complaining that makes many authors wary about turning their books into movies.


I never had a problem with the fight scenes. Then again, I've never been big on battle scenes in general. Give me some bangs and shiny sparks and I'll be happy.

I loved the third movie, it's one of my favorites despite the fact that they basically cut out all the Maurader's story.



Amrun said:


> You misunderstand a bit.   I said it was CLOSEST to being a stand alone movie, not that it was.  The series is too involved to come in on the seventh anything and know what's going on, and the movies are too inconsistent for even someone who was watched all of the movies consecutively to understand it all.
> 
> What I meant was that this movie was the best in cinematic values and script writing, so far, in my opinion.  That is definitely an arguable position though.


I don't disagree. Though it's been over a week since I saw the movie, so I can't back you up there since I have the memory of a Crumple-Horned Snorkack. I desperately need to see it again. 



> As for the seventh book, I enjoyed reading it, as a fan, but when you apply literary analysis to it, it falls apart.  Very few of the Horcruxes were foreshadowed and much of that plot -- which is central to the entire series -- is really very flimsy.  There were good parts and bad parts to it, as with everything.
> 
> This is a contrast to the fifth book, for me, which I did NOT enjoy as much upon first reading, but in subsequent readings has become enjoyable because it was one of the better-written books and the things about it that I didn't like were deliberate choices that I'm glad were made, in the end.
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't agree with that so much. Just because it's not Shakespeare or "Scarlett Letter" material as far as literary analysis goes doesn't mean that it's lacking in quality. I remember reading "On Writing" by Stephen King over the summer (AP English summer assignment), and one of his main points was that good writing is basically like telepathy. As a writer, you give the dots to the reader and if you're good enough, the reader will connect them without needing blatant signs from the author. Rowling had a gift with that, and since I'm a huge nerd I'm gonna give you an example from the book.



			
				Deathly Hallows said:
			
		

> "...The Order is sure Voldemort will target you, whether to torture you to try and find out where I am, or because he thinks by holding you hostage I'd come and try to rescue you." [said Harry]
> 
> Uncle Vernon's and Harry's eyes met. Harry was sure that in that instant they were both wondering the same thing.



This struck out to me, and it wasn't because Rowling said "THEY WERE WONDERING IF HARRY WOULD REALLY COME TO RESCUE THE DURSLEYS AFTER EVERYTHING THEY PUT HIM THROUGH", she let that thought dangle and that made it even more powerful.

Maybe that's just me picking out insignificant details, but it's small sentences like that that prove that Rowling was a magnificent writer, and that the 7th book wasn't the exception to that.



Dream Brother said:


> On the note of the infamous Harry and Hermione Dance Scene...I have to say, I think that was actually my favourite scene in the movie. I like the way they avoided dialogue and expressed everything through movement and facial expression. Someone above me mentioned that it was clumsy and cheesy; that was the point, I think. You could _see_ them smiling in embarrassment and playfulness as they did it, and Harry was deliberately dancing in that awkward/silly way. It was a dance between friends, forgetting all the emotional turmoil they'd been through for just that moment, and then, at the end of the dance, you could see all of it settle on their shoulders once more, and they came back to reality. Great scene. This is the sort of thing that improves the source material.




Guys, it wasn't meant to be Swan Lake. The awkwardness? That was the point! Had it been amazing dancing that would've taken away the breath of some famous dancer I can't name right now, it would've looked out of place and kind of ridiculous. The whole reason was to show Harry trying to be there for Hermione, and for one moment both of them let go of all the awful stuff that had happened. The clumsiness made it all the more realistic, and it was definitely one of my favorite scenes. If anything, it's something I wish had come out of the book.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I mean, I guess I would've liked it more if it wasn't so freaking out of the blue. It would've made a nice backstory with Ginny liking in for the first three (or even four, there was something there about how she looked upset when Harry asked Cho Chang to the Yule Ball) books, but then she's completely over him in the fifth book, so it was unrealistic how she was like "Jk, I liked you this whole time!". The fact that I never really liked Ginny didn't help.



Actually there are clues that Ginny likes him for almost every book, its not really hard to spot and its not until she gets a boyfriend she's comfortable around him. Considering that Ginny is a year younger and the books are pretty much told solely from Harry's perspective its not like they could have done too much besides including Ginny in more things. Even then she followed Harry into danger twice and probably would have done it in book seven if she had been allowed to (and if her trace had permitted).

As for Cho, she's pretty much and idiot who seemed to be trying to get on a popular guy, she liked Cedric seemingly because he was in the tournament and she liked Harry seemingly because of him being who he was too. 

Really you guys need to go back and read for talking about all this stuff because its pretty apparent you glossed over a lot of the small details or just don't want them to be there. But the tracks for Ginny and Harry and the Horcruxes are all laid pretty early on, you're just finding fault that you want to be there because you didn't like the result.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

> I mean, I guess I would've liked it more if it wasn't so freaking out of the blue. It would've made a nice backstory with Ginny liking in for the first three (or even four, there was something there about how she looked upset when Harry asked Cho Chang to the Yule Ball) books, but then she's completely over him in the fifth book, so it was unrealistic how she was like "Jk, I liked you this whole time!". The fact that I never really liked Ginny didn't help.


We knew she had a crush on Harry from the second book as she ran up the stairs when she saw him in the kitchen, I think her brothers teased her about it. The fact that Harry saved her from Voldemort more than likely strengthened those feelings. 

It's a bit silly to say she was completely over Harry in the fifth book when she stated that she wasn't. You see a problem with her words and actions because you're overlooking basic human behaviour, I don't know what kind of individual you are but it isn't uncommon for people to go out with X whilst harbouring feelings for Y. We see a blatant example of that scenario with Ron and Lavender.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually there are clues that Ginny likes him for almost every book, its not really hard to spot and its not until she gets a boyfriend she's comfortable around him. Considering that Ginny is a year younger and the books are pretty much told solely from Harry's perspective its not like they could have done too much besides including Ginny in more things. Even then she followed Harry into danger twice and probably would have done it in book seven if she had been allowed to (and if her trace had permitted).


..I know that, that why I said the first four books until the fifth one. I'm pretty sure that's "every book" (obviously excluding the sixth and seventh).  And just because it's all in Harry's POV doesn't mean that there couldn't have been better signs of Ginny's feelings throughout the fifth book.



> As for Cho, she's pretty much and idiot who seemed to be trying to get on a popular guy, she liked Cedric seemingly because he was in the tournament and she liked Harry seemingly because of him being who he was too.


Uh, where in the books was any of this implied/said? That's pure speculation just because Cho said yes to Cedric asking her out. The fact that she mourned so much for him after he died proved that she wasn't after him soley for his popularity.



> Really you guys need to go back and read for talking about all this stuff because its pretty apparent you glossed over a lot of the small details or just don't want them to be there. But the tracks for Ginny and Harry and the Horcruxes are all laid pretty early on, you're just finding fault that you want to be there because you didn't like the result.


This coming from the guy who somehow figured out that Cho was superficial and only wanted famous guys?

Sorry, but you're being hypocritical and rude. HP is my favorite series, but it's not without flaws. And pointing them out shouldn't be a cause for such RAEG.



Gunners said:


> We knew she had a crush on Harry from the second book as she ran up the stairs when she saw him in the kitchen, I think her brothers teased her about it. The fact that Harry saved her from Voldemort more than likely strengthened those feelings.
> 
> It's a bit silly to say she was completely over Harry in the fifth book when she stated that she wasn't. You see a problem with her words and actions because you're overlooking basic human behaviour, I don't know what kind of individual you are but it isn't uncommon for people to go out with X whilst harbouring feelings for Y. We see a blatant example of that scenario with Ron and Lavender.


I know it's not uncommon, but there was literally no sign from her in the fifth book that she still had feelings for Harry. In real life, yes people can do a good job of hiding their true feelings for someone, but in literature you need to make it plausible that those feelings were there. To me, Ginny seemed completely over Harry in the fifth book so it seemed implausible.

Again, it didn't degrade the quality of the books by any means (especially since the R/Hr romance was extremely well developed, so that balanced it out IMO), it's just something that made me twitch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

Gunners said:


> We knew she had a crush on Harry from the second book as she ran up the stairs when she saw him in the kitchen, I think her brothers teased her about it. The fact that Harry saved her from Voldemort more than likely strengthened those feelings.
> 
> It's a bit silly to say she was completely over Harry in the fifth book when she stated that she wasn't. You see a problem with her words and actions because you're overlooking basic human behaviour, I don't know what kind of individual you are but it isn't uncommon for people to go out with X whilst harbouring feelings for Y. We see a blatant example of that scenario with Ron and Lavender.



God, I feel like you and I are on the same wave length here. 



The Duchess said:


> ..I know that, that why I said the first four books until the fifth one. I'm pretty sure that's "every book" (obviously excluding the sixth and seventh).  And just because it's all in Harry's POV doesn't mean that there couldn't have been better signs of Ginny's feelings throughout the fifth book.



There are even clues in the first book that she likes Harry, her following him into danger shows some of that too. Even in book six there are slight clues she is concerned about him in a more than friend way. 


Uh, where in the books was any of this implied/said? That's pure speculation just because Cho said yes to Cedric asking her out. The fact that she mourned so much for him after he died proved that she wasn't after him soley for his popularity.




> This coming from the guy who somehow figured out that Cho was superficial and only wanted famous guys?


Two different things, you're trying to disprove things that are provided evidence in the books, I'm trying to prove a theory I have with evidence provided in the book. 



> Sorry, but you're being hypocritical and rude. HP is my favorite series, but it's not without flaws. And pointing them out should've be a cause for such RAEG.


Actually it just looks like hypocrite is one more thing you need to look up.




> I know it's not uncommon, but there was literally no sign from her in  the fifth book that she still had feelings for Harry. In real life, yes  people can do a good job of hiding their true feelings for someone, but  in literature you need to make it plausible that those feelings were  there. To me, Ginny seemed completely over Harry in the fifth book so it  seemed implausible.
> 
> Again, it didn't degrade the quality of the books by any means  (especially since the R/Hr romance was extremely well developed, so that  balanced it out IMO), it's just something that made me twitch.


OMG, she didn't explicitly say she liked him or show it for one book?! Gasp! 

Maybe it has to do with her dating someone, growing up a little and trying to be a good friend to someone who had just lost a lot?


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *There are even clues in the first book that she likes Harry, her following him into danger shows some of that too.* Even in book six there are slight clues she is concerned about him in a more than friend way.


Yeees, I know that. The first, second, third, and even fourth book all directly implied Ginny had feelings for Harry. I don't get why that's being debated.



> Two different things, you're trying to disprove things that are provided evidence in the books, I'm trying to prove a theory I have with evidence provided in the book.


Of course you are.

So by all means, provide evidence that Cho was as superficial as you say she is.



> Actually it just looks like hypocrite is one more thing you need to look up.


From Dictionary.com: "a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess, esp. a person whose actions belie stated beliefs."

You're saying that people (and I'm assuming you were referring to me, since it was in response to one of my posts) are "glossing over" what the book says and "finding fault that you want to be there because you didn't like the result." while at the same time, you're making assumptions about Cho Chang's character for whatever reason (H/G shipper, etc.). That's hypocrisy.



> OMG, she didn't explicitly say she liked him or show it for one book?! Gasp!
> 
> Maybe it has to do with her dating someone, growing up a little and trying to be a good friend to someone who had just lost a lot?


Or maybe Rowling didn't really plan ahead with the Harry-Ginny romance department?

Yeah, not showing it for an entire book (and it's not like she didn't spend any time with him in it, btw) that spans for an entire 10 months is pretty indicative of what her feelings are.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Yeees, I know that. The first, second, third, and even fourth book all directly implied Ginny had feelings for Harry. I don't get why that's being debated.



Because its reinforcement is important. 




> Of course you are.
> 
> So by all means, provide evidence that Cho was as superficial as you say she is.



After your provide evidence that Ginny didn't like Harry in book five. I said it was a theory and that she was pretty wrong for Harry considering she backed her friend up for ratting him out and was a weak person, but eh you seem to be great at glossing over facts, so keep that up. 




> From Dictionary.com: "a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess, esp. a person whose actions belie stated beliefs."
> 
> You're saying that people (and I'm assuming you were referring to me, since it was in response to one of my posts) are "glossing over" what the book says and "finding fault that you want to be there because you didn't like the result." while at the same time, you're making assumptions about Cho Chang's character for whatever reason (H/G shipper, etc.). That's hypocrisy.



Actually I explained why above, it still doesn't excuse the fact that I can provide evidence for both Ginny liking Harry and Cho being a bad match while you can't provide anything to back up what you're saying. 



> Or maybe Rowling didn't really plan ahead with the Harry-Ginny romance department?



She might not have, but she used what she had there. Welcome to the world of writing series of books, if you think that everything was planned out from the start of every book series then you're just kidding yourself. 



> Yeah, not showing it for an entire book (and it's not like she didn't spend any time with him in it, btw) that spans for an entire 10 months is pretty indicative of what her feelings are.



I'd venture to say that its not that uncommon for people to fall out of love or become preoccupied with other people. He was dating Cho part of the time and he was increasingly distant with the whole being inside of Voldemort's head. 

Remember she stuck by him through that and fought to pull him back from thinking it was his fault. 

But eh, you have evidence to the contrary, so keep showing me up because you're doing a bang up job thus far.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

> I know it's not uncommon, but there was literally no sign from her in the fifth book that she still had feelings for Harry. In real life, yes people can do a good job of hiding their true feelings for someone, but in literature you need to make it plausible that those feelings were there. To me, Ginny seemed completely over Harry in the fifth book so it seemed implausible.


You sound incredibly conceited, something should be implausible because you can't foresee it?

Also you should stop spreading horse shit. The first thing I take issue with is you implying that Ginny still having feelings for Harry was impossible, the fact that she had a crush on him for 4 years and we are never shown her thoughts means you cannot rule out the possibility that she has feelings for him. At best you can say it is improbable which shoots the argument that authors need to make all things possible, as you now have to argue that authors need to make things probable which is untrue. 


> Again, it didn't degrade the quality of the books by any means (especially since the R/Hr romance was extremely well developed, so that balanced it out IMO), it's just something that made me twitch.


It pisses me off when people do what you're doing. Acting as though I disagree with your words because I see it as an ''attack on the series''.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You sound incredibly conceited, something should be implausible because you can't foresee it?


I'm sorry? How am I being conceited? I said "To me...". If you don't agree with that, that's fine. Don't immediately label me just because you don't like what I say.



> Also you should stop spreading horse shit. The first thing I take issue with is you implying that Ginny still having feelings for Harry was impossible, the fact that she had a crush on him for 4 years and we are never shown her thoughts means you cannot rule out the possibility that she has feelings for him. At best you can say it is improbable which shoots the argument that authors need to make all things possible, as you now have to argue that authors need to make things probable which is untrue.


You sound angry.

First, take a deep breath. Second, take issue with me all you want, I'm just stating what I think. I didn't say it was impossible, I said it was implausible. There's a difference there.



> It pisses me off when people do what you're doing. Acting as though I disagree with your words because I see it as an ''attack on the series''.


You need to take another deep breath. I never said any of that, the point of that paragraph was just a general disclaimer saying that I still enjoy the series regardless of my distaste for H/G. It wasn't for you specifically.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because its reinforcement is important.






> *After your provide evidence that Ginny didn't like Harry in book five.* I said it was a theory and that she was pretty wrong for Harry considering she backed her friend up for ratting him out and was a weak person, but eh you seem to be great at glossing over facts, so keep that up.


How do you expect me to prove Ginny _didn't_ have feelings for Harry in book five? 

I'm not an expert debater by any means, but I'm pretty sure you're supposed to prove something first (i.e Ginny having feelings for Harry in OOTP) and then I'm supposed to counter-prove that.



> Actually I explained why above, it still doesn't excuse the fact that I can provide evidence for both Ginny liking Harry and Cho being a bad match while you can't provide anything to back up what you're saying.


Again, if you can prove this all so well, why are you so afraid of giving me proof right now?

You want proof Cho wasn't superficial? Read most scenes Cho was in. She's upset because Cedric died. She's _mourning_ him, and whether you think that makes her an idiot or not, it proves that what she felt for him went beyond "He's famous! I'll date him!" like you said she was.



> She might not have, but she used what she had there. Welcome to the world of writing series of books, if you think that everything was planned out from the start of every book series then you're just kidding yourself.


Okay, okay. She didn't plan it out, good we can agree on that. Of course not everything was planned out, I never said it should be.



> I'd venture to say that its not that uncommon for people to fall out of love or become preoccupied with other people. He was dating Cho part of the time and he was increasingly distant with the whole being inside of Voldemort's head.
> 
> Remember she stuck by him through that and fought to pull him back from thinking it was his fault.


Mhmm. She was a good friend. Still not sure how that proves she was still in love with him romantically.



> But eh, you have evidence to the contrary, so keep showing me up because you're doing a bang up job thus far.


Do you always act this obnoxious with anyone who disagrees with you?

Both of you attacked me for "spreading horse shit" and "not being able to prove anything". Now I know exactly what the infamous pairing wars were like in the HP fandom.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't remember specifically, because probably the only thing I disregard when reading the books, are the romantic teen angst scenes, or anything like them. But didn't Ginny explain to Harry that Hermione told her she should _act_ like she wasn't fawning over him anymore, since it might get him to notice her more? If I'm remember that correctly, I think it kind of answers The Duchess's quarrel.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, I remember that part. "I really did have feelings for you all this time, I was just really good at hiding it" is just kind of lazy IMO.

Disclaimer: The sentence above is an opinion of mine, not a fact. I can't believe I actually had to do that


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

> I'm sorry? How am I being conceited? I said "To me...". If you don't agree with that, that's fine. Don't immediately label me just because you don't like what I say.


_To me apples are tastier than fruits so it seems stupid for stores to have an equal amount of oranges. _

''To me'' is usually the starting note for a statement that makes someone look conceited. 


> First, take a deep breath. Second, take issue with me all you want, I'm just stating what I think. I didn't say it was impossible, I said it was implausible. There's a difference there.


My mistake. 
Also you should stop spreading horse shit. The first thing I take issue with is you implying that Ginny still having feelings for Harry was implausible, the fact that she had a crush on him for 4 years and we are never shown her thoughts means it is not unreasonable for her to still have feelings for Harry. At best you can say it is improbable which shoots the argument that authors need to make all things plausible, as you now have to argue that authors need to make things probable which is untrue. 

You're wrong in saying that the author needs to make all things plausible in any case. An author is free to take whatever steps they please. A good example would be Wuthering Heights, it's not exactly realistic or reasonable to expect a Gipsy brat to return many years later with a fair amount of money. 



> You need to take another deep breath. I never said any of that, the point of that paragraph was just a general disclaimer saying that I still enjoy the series regardless of my distaste for H/G. It wasn't for you specifically.


Stop playing the childish game where you focus on ambiguities in your post to aid you in backtracking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Yeah, I remember that part. "I really did have feelings for you all this time, I was just really good at hiding it" is just kind of lazy IMO.



There you go again denying evidence of something.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

> How do you expect me to prove Ginny didn't have feelings for Harry in book five?
> 
> I'm not an expert debater by any means, but I'm pretty sure you're supposed to prove something first (i.e Ginny having feelings for Harry in OOTP) and then I'm supposed to counter-prove that.


Erm he did prove that she still had feelings for Harry in the OOTP. The sixth book is a continuation of the same story, the fact that Ginny told Harry she still felt for him ( in the 6th book) acts as proof that she still feelings for Harry in the fifth book as it is literally a direct statement. 

You have to prove her statement wrong.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Gunners said:


> _To me apples are tastier than fruits so it seems stupid for stores to have an equal amount of oranges. _
> 
> ''To me'' is usually the starting note for a statement that makes someone look conceited.


Eh at this point I could give two shits what you think conceited means. Look it up, because I'm not being conceited anywhere.



> My mistake.
> Also you should stop spreading horse shit. The first thing I take issue with is you implying that Ginny still having feelings for Harry was implausible, the fact that she had a crush on him for 4 years and we are never shown her thoughts means it is not unreasonable for her to still have feelings for Harry. At best you can say it is improbable which shoots the argument that authors need to make all things plausible, as you now have to argue that authors need to make things probable which is untrue.
> 
> You're wrong in saying that the author needs to make all things plausible in any case. An author is free to take whatever steps they please. A good example would be Wuthering Heights, it's not exactly realistic or reasonable to expect a Gipsy brat to return many years later with a fair amount of money.


My God.

You need to calm down (again) and point out in my post exactly where I said the author needs to be plausible in everything.

Also, the fact that you need to use expletives and condescending tones right away proves that you're taking all this way too seriously.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There you go again denying evidence of something.






			
				Something you didn't bother to read in my previous post said:
			
		

> Disclaimer: The sentence above is an opinion of mine, not a fact. I can't believe I actually had to do that



I didn't "deny" anything, in fact I specifically said "Yeah, I remember that part."

But go ahead and laugh, if that makes you feel better. :33



Gunners said:


> Erm he did prove that she still had feelings for Harry in the OOTP. The sixth book is a continuation of the same story, the fact that Ginny told Harry she still felt for him ( in the 6th book) acts as proof that she still feelings for Harry in the fifth book as it is literally a direct statement.
> 
> You have to prove her statement wrong.


Really? I didn't see Cardboard Tube Knight bring out any specific evidence from the book, only Fierce did. And that wasn't even evidence from the fifth book, only something from the sixth book. Although I'm not all too interested in this debate anyway, so I'm not too fussed on what you guys call proof.

And if you bothered reading my post, I did prove him/her wrong with the Cho thing.



> Stop playing the childish game where you focus on ambiguities in your post to aid you in backtracking.


Okay, I'm done here. Clearly you take issue with anyone who doesn't like your OTP, the fact that you need to attack me proves exactly that. Come back when you both can talk civilly and sans the pairing-fan rage.

----------

Anyway, was I the only one disappointed that John Williams wouldn't be composing the soundtrack for either of these two movies? I loved his music for the first three, the rest kind of lost that HP theme music. Though the music for the fifth movie was pretty good.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

> Eh at this point I could give two shits what you think conceited means. Look it up, because I'm not being conceited anywhere.


I find the above ironic. 


> My God.
> 
> You need to calm down (again) and point out in my post exactly where I said the author needs to be plausible in everything.
> 
> Also, the fact that you need to use expletives and condescending tones right away proves that you're taking all this way too seriously.


At best you can say it is improbable which shoots the argument that authors need _to make it plausible that those feelings_ were there, as you now have to argue that authors need to make those things probable which is untrue. 

That minor error doesn't change my point. 



> Really? I didn't see Cardboard Tube Knight bring out any specific evidence from the book, only Fierce did. And that wasn't even evidence from the fifth book, only something from the sixth book. Although I'm not all too interested in this debate anyway, so I'm not too fussed on what you guys call proof.
> 
> And if you bothered reading my post, I did prove him/her wrong with the Cho thing.


Does it matter who the evidence was posted by? Does it matter if the evidence occurred in the 6th book? The answer to both of those questions is no. 



> Okay, I'm done here. Clearly you take issue with anyone who doesn't like your OTP, the fact that you need to attack me proves exactly that. Come back when you both can talk civilly and sans the pairing-fan rage.


I don't take issue with people who dislike OTP. I take issue with people like you who are too arrogant to accept the fact they're wrong or realise their ignorance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Okay, I'm done here. Clearly you take issue with anyone who doesn't like  your OTP, the fact that you need to attack me proves exactly that. Come  back when you both can talk civilly and sans the pairing-fan rage.



Actually I think its your disregard for what others are saying and twisting of their words. Someone provides proof and you mark it as lazy writing and as I said before deny it, but its pretty obvious that you've just been getting proven wrong right and left and don't have anything to respond with.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Mkay, I'm gonna go ahead and say this one more time, and in nice clear words so ya'll can understand it (<-- this is me being arrogant.):

Did Ginny say in the sixth book she was hiding her feelings all along? Yes. (<-- this is me denying evidence). Did she indicate any romantic feelings in the fifth book? No, but if you can point out a page or provide a quote proving otherwise, then I'm wrong. (<-- clearly this is me running away from the topic at hand) Do I think H/G was lazy writing? You bet I do (<-- lol conceitedness and arrogance rite here, gaiz) 

Do I think you two are getting worked up over nothing? Yes!  Now please move on, because flaming me is making you both look ridiculous. :33 (<--- more arrogance)

Oh

and Cho/Harry rox my sox. (<--- amg moar denial!)

Hah actually the only real pairing I care about is Ron/Hermione. (<-- lies.)


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread gets funnier and funnier.  People claiming H/G wasn't lazy writing...   Every single "serious" romance in Harry Potter was terribly written except for the ones doomed to fail, which were hilarious.   Oh, well, I liked a couple like Bill and Fleur and Tonks and Remus, which was all conducted entirely "off page."  Ron/Hermione's beginning in book 4 was good, though.  Didn't really like their conclusion but one can't have everything in life.  The very worst example of romance is Harry / Ginny... What an unrealistic crock of bullshit.  I didn't mind it, though, because it really wasn't a big part of the book.  I'd have preferred Ginny just got over him ... or ceased to exist or something.  She's terribly underdeveloped, and she looks about 12 in the movies, poor girl.

I do want to clear something up, though.  I don't think Rowling is a bad writer; in fact, I think she is a good, clever, and inventive writer and I think some things she does VERY well.  The Duchess, some of the "hanging" emotions that you mentioned are one thing I really like about her writing.  She leaves a lot to implication when it comes to those things and it's very effective.  I also LOVE how she gradually adds more complexities to the writing as Harry ages, thus aging the books along with him.  That was pretty brilliant.  I like how also she introduces children to shades of grey; she defies many stereotypes as she does this and deftly avoids several cliches (though she does fall victim to many others).

But this business of beating chests at the implication that she isn't perfect is ridiculous.  Her plot, though inventive, is somewhat contrived in its execution in many places and not quite as well planned out as it could have been.  Her magical world -- though I love that she inserted it into modern day, alongside the modern world -- is very underdeveloped and she didn't bother to figure out how magic works at all.  They just wave wants and shit happens ... no consequences.  She does flesh it out a _little_ bit more in her supplemental books, but only to explain why electronics can't be used around magic.

Pointing out the weaknesses in a series doesn't undermine its triumphs.  Every series and every author has weaknesses, and pointing them out doesn't mean LULZ ATTACKING SERIEZ NAO.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, I liked Bill/Fleur, too. I thought it was cute, plus I liked Fluer's speech at the end of the book. "I am good looking eenuff for ze both of us!" 

Honestly, I don't think there's such thing as a perfect writer. They all have flaws somewhere in their writing. The good think about Rowling? Her flaws were very minimal.

Going back to that "dangling" moment, I wish they hadn't left out Dudley's scene in the beginning.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

I hear the series is about the romantic affairs of teenage wizards. Let's over analyze the development of their relationships. How magic _works_ is another poorly established plot point in a series that focuses solely on the complexities of channeling magic.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 28, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Oh yeah, I liked Bill/Fleur, too. I thought it was cute, plus I liked Fluer's speech at the end of the book. "I am good looking eenuff for ze both of us!"
> 
> Honestly, I don't think there's such thing as a perfect writer. They all have flaws somewhere in their writing. The good think about Rowling? Her flaws were very minimal.
> 
> Going back to that "dangling" moment, I wish they hadn't left out Dudley's scene in the beginning.



I also believe no writer is perfect.  At the very least, Rowling is better than the average unemployed single mother who attempts writing a fantasy novel out of the blue... 

I do wish that her copyeditors would fix her grammar, though.  I am not sure whether to even blame it on her.  Maybe the copyeditors impose it ... but I doubt it.  In any case, it's not really her fault that they don't fix it.  That's the publisher's job, not hers.

When was about 11, I bought a second copy of the first book so I could edit it in red pen and it really eased my mind, for some reason.  I was hardly the grammar Nazi then that I am now, either.

But that woman is a comma splice FIEND.  They are her best friend. 




Fierce said:


> I hear the series is about the romantic affairs of teenage wizards. Let's over analyze the development of their relationships. How magic _works_ is another poorly established plot point in a series that focuses solely on the complexities of channeling magic.



I hear that someone who spends a day arguing over the finer points of an adolescent fantasy series shouldn't complain that _others _are overanalyzing it.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> I hear that someone who spends a day arguing over the finer points of an adolescent fantasy series shouldn't complain that _others _are overanalyzing it.



I hear it makes sense to analyze things that actually significantly pertain to the storyline, rather than the most minor, secondary details, included solely for an after-the-fact conclusion.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 29, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I hear it makes sense to analyze things that actually significantly pertain to the storyline, rather than the most minor, secondary details, included solely for an after-the-fact conclusion.



I hear Horcruxes are significant the the plotline... Maybe I'm wrong, though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2010)

I forgot to mention earlier that I very much liked the scene where Hermione was telling the Tale of the Three Brothers, especially the animation that was highly reminiscent of Tim Burton's style.

I also took several online quizzes to see into which house of Hogwarts I would fit; one test resulted in Hufflepuff, while another resulted in Gryffindor. I find appeal in each house, but I actually would have preferred Ravenclaw, for I most strongly identify with their focus on knowledge and intellect.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 29, 2010)

You lost me. Did you just take your current argument about HarryxGinny and substitute it with our discussion the other day about whether or not Horcruxes were appropriately developed, as if that's what I'm referring to?


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> I also believe no writer is perfect.  At the very least, Rowling is better than the average unemployed single mother who attempts writing a fantasy novel out of the blue...
> 
> I do wish that her copyeditors would fix her grammar, though.  I am not sure whether to even blame it on her.  Maybe the copyeditors impose it ... but I doubt it.  In any case, it's not really her fault that they don't fix it.  That's the publisher's job, not hers.
> 
> ...


Meh, grammatical errors << plot errors.

I could never desacrate (sp?) a book like that.  Not even Twilight.



> I hear that someone who spends a day arguing over the finer points of an adolescent fantasy series shouldn't complain that _others _are overanalyzing it.


Fierce wasn't one of the ones in the argument, though. Poor girl or guy was just caught in the crossfire there.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 29, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that I very much liked the scene where Hermione was telling the Tale of the Three Brothers, especially the animation that was highly reminiscent of Tim Burton's style.



I really loved this part!  I forgot to say.

Also, like Duchess, I was disappointed that they cut Dudley's scene.  It's his best in the series.  Poor Diddykins.

As for the book desecration, well, that's why I bought a second copy, so I could keep the first one pristine.  It is the first and last time I've done such a thing, though.

And Fierce came in later on the argument, but he was definitely in it.  At least the previous one.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 29, 2010)

Fierce said:


> July, 2011.



I'll probably die of heat in my outfit like I always do whenever I dress up for one of the summer releases of Harry Potter films. lol.

It's opening a few days after my 27th birthday I think.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 29, 2010)

Vanity said:


> I'll probably die of heat in my outfit like I always do whenever I dress up for one of the summer releases of Harry Potter films. lol.
> 
> It's opening a few days after my 27th birthday I think.



 I roast too... I wear a George sweater, along with my Fred duo.

I didn't actually wear it this time, though it was cold for once, because I was missing my Fred.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, it would be too graphic.
> 
> Think about it, one of two things would happen.
> 
> ...



I'd have been fine with them obscuring the scene. They could have shown the hand start to choke him and then move to a shadow, or something like that. I just didn't like them completely removing it though. As for the violence and difficulty in explanation, well they had one of the twins' ear cut off, and there was already other things people would have had a hard time understanding had they not read the books. So it wouldn't have been a big deal, I think.


SasuOna said:


> Ron-"Twilight's not that bad"
> The context saves it but still



It's a sad day when I have to agree with SasuOna about... anything, but this also stood out to me.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure if I posted this, but its artwork done by someone in honor of the book, but its relevant here.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



These are pretty impressive, especially the first and last one.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I also took several online quizzes to see into which house of Hogwarts I would fit; one test resulted in Hufflepuff, while another resulted in Gryffindor. I find appeal in each house, but I actually would have preferred Ravenclaw, for I most strongly identify with their focus on knowledge and intellect.



I've gotten Slytherin and Ravenclaw on the majority of my quizzes, both of which I am perfectly fine with. 

--

On some other issues I noted:

Snape's death needs to be the unchanged. I found it worked well in the book with showing Voldemort's despicable nature and in giving Snape ultimate redemption.

I have never liked the way Rowling did her pairings (RonxHermione and HarryxGinny).

I found the Horcruxes to be well set-up.

JK Rowling is by no means a perfect writer. Here series has definite flaws. But she did a great job in weaving an entertaining story with memorable characters and a good plot to make up for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> These are pretty impressive, especially the first and last one.


Those are my favorite too.

Edit: I am pretty new to this fandom, but it seems people just hate Ginny and Ron relentlessly and while I kind of get it for Ron even though I think its far overblown, I've never gotten it when it comes to Ginny. I think that despite what most people claim their reasons are, it stems back to the BS pairings that people wanted when the series started and what's been confirmed. Half of the time when I hear some argument its followed by shipping in some other direction. 

Even then, I can pin point the exact moment when I really knew I liked Ginny and I don't mean as Harry's girlfriend, I mean just in general. 



			
				 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix said:
			
		

> _   "All been talking about me, have you? Well, I'm getting used to it..."
> "We wanted to talk *to you*, Harry," said Ginny, "but as you've been hiding ever since we got back--"
> "I didn't want anyone to talk to me," said Harry, who was feeling more and more nettled.
> "Well, that was a bit stupid of you," said Ginny angrily, "seeing as  you don't know anyone but me who's been possessed by You-Know-Who, and I  can tell you how it feels."
> ...



I got it off this person's Doctor Who blog thing, but it rings true in my case. I knew right then that this character would be one of my favorites if she stayed this course. Some like Luna were instantaneously hits with me, but when someone says something like this and really gets in the face of a friend it rings home and that's why I like her. 

I'm getting a Ginny sig as  soon as I find a suitable one


----------



## Amrun (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ I have to say that that is Ginny's best moment in the whole series.

I like Ginny.  I actually like Ginny a lot; she's a strong woman and that's nice to see.  HOWEVER, because I do like Ginny is the reason I get rankled that she is so underdeveloped.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> ^^ I have to say that that is Ginny's best moment in the whole series.
> 
> I like Ginny.  I actually like Ginny a lot; she's a strong woman and that's nice to see.  HOWEVER, because I do like Ginny is the reason I get rankled that she is so underdeveloped.


She's no more under developed than anyone who's not Hermione, Ron or Harry (Dumbledore, Snape and Voldemort get good development too)

But a lot of people kind o get glossed over and it seems somewhat intentional that the three main characters are usually alone together, partly because its just easier to deal with from a writing and reading standpoint but also because it just helps frame them alone, they're how it started and they're the ones there to finish it. 

Characters like Neville, Luna and Ginny don't get much time in the spotlight, but they're still pretty distinct and well developed. (Neville gets shit on in the movies though) Luna is probably the most depressing of them, since she's only around from book five on and she really could have been there from book two on.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 29, 2010)

Never cared much for Ginny, she was cute in the first couple of book but I lost interest in her after that. Luna was a much more interesting character, but Neville was incredibly badass too.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 29, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Never cared much for Ginny, she was cute in the first couple of book but I lost interest in her after that. Luna was a much more interesting character, *but Neville was incredibly badass too.*



Yes  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB1cEPtmndY[/YOUTUBE]

Something Voldemort has been trying to do for years.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 29, 2010)

Ginny is awful. 

I much prefer Luna. I would have loved to see her and Harry, but I guess she was just _too_ weird for a relationship.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 29, 2010)

I would have liked Luna/Harry, too, but I think Luna/Neville is the best couple ever.

Neville is one of my favorite characters, even in the movies though he's practically never there.  The actor started out so bumbling and Neville-ish, but he grew into his teeth....


----------



## kyochi (Nov 30, 2010)

^ I also ship Neville/Luna and it would have been nice if Rowling had made it canon in the epilogue, at the very least. lol 

But anyway, so much hating is going on.  I'm so sick of it. 
A lot of people have complained that the first part was rushed, boring, and a lot of things were missing. But what people haven't come to realize yet is that the movies =/= books. They never have and the final part might as well not either. 

Still, there's only so much you can fit into just part 1 and part 2. 
I wish everyone would have just enjoyed it as much as me.. :\ 
Yeah, I noticed all the flaws and errors and all the details that were missed/replaced as I watched the movie, but I did my best to look pass that and I really enjoyed it ~ Both me and my friend did.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> But anyway, so much hating is going on.  I'm so sick of it.
> A lot of people have complained that the first part was rushed, boring, and a lot of things were missing. But what people haven't come to realize yet is that the movies =/= books. They never have and the final part might as well not either.



I haven't seen almost any really negative comments about this movie, which I'm really surprised about.  I didn't think the movie was rushed or boring, and the only thing that bothered me slightly was that they changed Wormtails death scene, but I don't remember anything else important missing. 

Question to everyone, what would be your favorite subject at Hogwarts? . Mine would be DADA (Remus as a teacher, please) and Potions.


----------



## Spigy (Nov 30, 2010)

*I'm sorry Weasley fans, I couldn't resist* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62c7zKYy4vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2010)

I STILL haven't seen the film yet but I must say one thing.

I LOVE SCABIOR.

That is all. :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I STILL haven't seen the film yet but I must say one thing.
> 
> I LOVE SCABIOR.
> 
> That is all. :33


They made him creepier


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2010)

But he's sooooooo hot.

I honestly don't think he's as bad as people seem. :/

Plus this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

emROARS said:


> But he's sooooooo hot.
> 
> I honestly don't think he's as bad as people seem. :/
> 
> Plus this.



That part was pretty bad ass and a little bit creepy just because of what was going on. It totally gave me the same vibe I got when watching that scene with the Ring Wraiths in LoTR1


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 5, 2010)

I watched the film on Friday and I must say, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Nice to see it was an improvement from #6, thank god.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That part was pretty bad ass and a little bit creepy just because of what was going on. It totally gave me the same vibe I got when watching that scene with the Ring Wraiths in LoTR1



Of course, although I honestly think that, while dark he isn't evil. I find evil and good to bad terms to describe people. Like Snape for example. He was Dark but not evil.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Of course, although I honestly think that, while dark he isn't evil. I find evil and good to bad terms to describe people. Like Snape for example. He was Dark but not evil.


Really Fenrir comes off worse than most, he's an actual child molester it seems. Of course some make the argument that "Lycantrophy is code for AIDS" in the books which makes it all that much creepier.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2010)

agreed. And Scabior is all like 'cut that shit out Greyback.'

He deserves to be called a monster, unlike Remus. :[


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

emROARS said:


> agreed. And Scabior is all like 'cut that shit out Greyback.'
> 
> He deserves to be called a monster, unlike Remus. :[


I think even Voldemort was kind of like  when it came to raping kids and devouring them. He just _looked _like a snake man.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2010)

Agreed. 

I REALLY need to see it now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Then go now!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got to say, I wasn't really that impressed... I'll admit that this is largely because I know Part 2 is going to be rushed to hell, since Part 1 hardly got through anything and the Battle of Hogwarts should take at least half of Part 2 up.

But many of the things that I thought would be really emotional, like Dobby dying, just weren't. Maybe it was because the films overall skipped too much side content, so there was no attachment to the side characters that would become so important in the last book? Plus I swear Bellatrix is getting more screentime than she should be, although I haven't read Deathly Hallows in a long time so I can't be certain.


----------



## Serp (Dec 5, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I've got to say, I wasn't really that impressed... I'll admit that this is largely because I know Part 2 is going to be rushed to hell, since Part 1 hardly got through anything and the Battle of Hogwarts should take at least half of Part 2 up.
> 
> But many of the things that I thought would be really emotional, like Dobby dying, just weren't. Maybe it was because the films overall skipped too much side content, so there was no attachment to the side characters that would become so important in the last book? Plus I swear Bellatrix is getting more screentime than she should be, although I haven't read Deathly Hallows in a long time so I can't be certain.



I have recently read deathly Hallows and this film did approx 400pages of book in the one film, meaning that part 2 with its approx 200 pages will be have as much source in the same amount of time, which makes me feel it will be stretched out. And Bellatrix is getting the normal amount, actually in part two she is in a major part of it.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 5, 2010)

If part 1 covered about 400 pages of content, then part 2 would be something like 350 pages. Not 200.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2010)

I rather liked the movie. It was pretty damn close to the book compared to the last three movies they've made.


----------



## Spigy (Dec 5, 2010)

Part 2 has a much looser timetable.

Part 1 covered more than half of the book. Part 2 will start with some short planning and finish up with the dragon within the hour. Then some downtime with the goat man.

Then it's all about Hogwarts.

The epilogue shouldn't take more than 5 minutes. If this part goes over 2 hours as well, we as book readers should have the best experiences ever.

*Spoiler*: _
Though there are already parts that will be different from the book_ 




Like the huge forest fight that was never in the book (it's probably for show, though it may take away from the inside fighting)
the final duel with no one around (makes no sense tbh)
the Hr/R kiss (the kiss itself should be the same, but the reason will be different)


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then go now!



I have no money 
And the weather's been terrible. ;_;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Fierce said:


> If part 1 covered about 400 pages of content, then part 2 would be something like 350 pages. Not 200.



Wrong again, the American version is 759 ages, the UK one is 607, so it depends. 



emROARS said:


> I have no money
> And the weather's been terrible. ;_;



Bah, rob someone, and the weather shouldn't stop you!


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 5, 2010)

The movie was good but I found it a bit boring.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wrong again, the American version is 759 ages, the UK one is 607, so it depends.


Again? I wasn't aware I was wrong about something before. Nor was I aware, "it depends" = unequivocally wrong. I was aware the UK version is shorter, but my statement remains true to _my_ version of the book. The only difference is in how the book is translated.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Dec 6, 2010)

I was happy with the movie except for one small thing: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't like the fact that they skipped over the truce between Harry and Dudley in the beginning. I thought after all the torture he put Harry through, it was cool to see him finally do right and stick up for him for once.  IMO I thought that was kind of important.  Other than that, they stuck pretty close to the book, and it wasn't a complete failure like the last three have been.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Akatsuki4Life said:


> I was happy with the movie except for one small thing:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess it would have seemed more important if we ever saw him again. In a movie, I guess people didn't care for Dudley's character progression because you never saw him more than fifteen minutes a film.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 6, 2010)

Akatsuki4Life said:


> I was happy with the movie except for one small thing:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dudley isn't really an important character


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Those are my favorite too.
> 
> Edit: I am pretty new to this fandom, but it seems people just hate Ginny and Ron relentlessly and while I kind of get it for Ron even though I think its far overblown, I've never gotten it when it comes to Ginny. I think that despite what most people claim their reasons are, it stems back to the BS pairings that people wanted when the series started and what's been confirmed. Half of the time when I hear some argument its followed by shipping in some other direction.



Whatever people claim, my reasons for disliking Ron and Ginny have nothing to do with the pairings. Quite the opposite (I dislike the parings because I dislike the characters). And honestly, dislike may even be too stong a word in my case. I just really found Ron to be an annoying twat a lot of the time, and Ginny was just bland other than that excerpt you posted.


Spigy said:


> *Spoiler*: _
> Though there are already parts that will be different from the book_
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it was said the part 2 portions of the trailer were done just for the trailer before the filming was finished, so those scenes might not be exactly the same in the movie itself.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2010)

Ron was one of my favourite characters though his character didn't grow on me. It would be easiest to compare him to someone like Neville who matured into a man throughout the book, I wouldn't say Ron stayed immature but I don't think he grew as much as other characters. 

With regards to Ginny I don't know what to think about the character. I don't exactly dislike her but I felt she deserved to be humbled at some point in the book. I feel that her arrogance and cruel nature was portrayed in good light and never challenged.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Judecious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dudley isn't really an important character



That was basically what I meant...  



Narcissus said:


> Whatever people claim, my reasons for disliking Ron and Ginny have nothing to do with the pairings. Quite the opposite (I dislike the parings because I dislike the characters). And honestly, dislike may even be too stong a word in my case. I just really found Ron to be an annoying twat a lot of the time, and Ginny was just bland other than that excerpt you posted.



Ron was the most...unfaithful of his friends. It's odd because while he was unfaithful, it seemed at times Hermione put too much faith in him so I guess that balanced it for me. 

My biggest issue with Ron came in books 4 and 7, his anger at Harry in 4 seemed unreasonable at best. And in 7 it had an excuse, but still, in the movie especially it makes no sense. I mean he's dating Ginny...why would he all of a sudden be dating Hermione after all these chances he could have tried something. 

When it comes to Ginny, she's a background character for the most part in the beginning. But I mean she's in all the battles near the end. And she and Neville, and Luna were the stars of the show in the Ministries battle considering that Ron was laughing like a maniac and Hermione was out cold. Ginny even keeps fighting on a broken leg during that whole thing. 

She had her moments in six too, I mean I honestly don't know what's not to like about her or anyone but Ron (who couldn't seem to understand Harry in the least and he just got mad at him too easily)


----------



## Amrun (Dec 6, 2010)

@ Gunners: I agree, about Ginny.  She actually could be quite cruel and arrogant and it was never even addressed.

@ CTK: See Gunners' comment for why people would dislike Ginny.  There are actually many reasons.  For me, Ron is one of my favorites.  I love him.  He has his annoying moments, but we see him going through puberty and adolescence... It's to be expected and I'd be more annoyed if those moments DIDN'T happen.

As for his jump to believing that Harry could be after Hermione in book/movie 7, you're neglecting the influence of the locket.  The movie made it quite clear that Ron was the most heavily influenced by the locket and the locket was taking his deepest fears and blowing them far out of proportion.  I think anyone fears that the person he or she likes won't return his or her feelings; Harry happened to be the ONLY male around Hermione, so it's not like he could have irrational fears about anyone else.



I've been re-reading the series and realizing that the films cut out the most interesting parts, sometimes.  If I'm not mistaken, the first films cut out large chunks of things like the Forbidden Forest trysts and other small scenes that would have been particularly good on film.  Alas...


----------



## Fierce (Dec 6, 2010)

Amrun said:


> I've been re-reading the series and realizing that the films cut out the most interesting parts, sometimes.  If I'm not mistaken, the first films cut out large chunks of things like the Forbidden Forest trysts and other small scenes that would have been particularly good on film.  Alas...



Yup, and the first two films were _still_ the most faithful to the book.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't mention the word unfaithful when describing any of them. 

With regards to Ron snapping at Harry in the 4th and 7th book I found that understandable, the situation wasn't exactly Harry's fault but you have to remember that Ron was 14 in the 4th book and his mom wasn't exactly considerate. I'd harbour a degree of resentment for a friend who received the adoration I wanted my mother to give me. Things like that happen between siblings all the time. 

In the 7th book it's understandable. It's natural for certain thoughts to run across someone's mind, most of the time you would instantly shrug it off but Voldemort's influence essentially amplified those negative feelings. The fact that he was splinched, didn't help matters. 

I think it is a bit harsh to say that Ron didn't understand Harry it's just that when you're angry about something there is a tendency to put other people's feelings to the side.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, the first two were the most faithful.  To be fair, though, they were also the shortest. As the series goes on, there's more minute details that must be covered.  It's just strange to me because the parts they cut out were actually the parts that would have translated to film the best, far better than some scenes they DID include.

Actually, the second movie was amazing, though.  It was so funny.  Lockhart made the entire movie.

Anyone is free to disagree, but that is why the third movie was so disappointing to me.  It's my least favorite by far and I can barely watch it except to make fun of it.

My favorite part is that Hermione stands there for ten years after Lupin turns into the werewolf and then says, "Professor Lupin?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Ron was one of my favourite characters though his character didn't grow on me. It would be easiest to compare him to someone like Neville who matured into a man throughout the book, I wouldn't say Ron stayed immature but I don't think he grew as much as other characters.
> 
> With regards to Ginny I don't know what to think about the character. I don't exactly dislike her but I felt she deserved to be humbled at some point in the book. I feel that her arrogance and cruel nature was portrayed in good light and never challenged.



I think its explainable as her just being the kid sister to several brothers and the youngest. Youngest kids can go that route, especially in a family that large. 



Gunners said:


> I wouldn't mention the word unfaithful when describing any of them.
> 
> With regards to Ron snapping at Harry in the 4th and 7th book I found that understandable, the situation wasn't exactly Harry's fault but you have to remember that Ron was 14 in the 4th book and his mom wasn't exactly considerate. I'd harbour a degree of resentment for a friend who received the adoration I wanted my mother to give me. Things like that happen between siblings all the time.
> 
> ...



Ron's mother is pretty unfair a lot of the time, I totally got that part about Ron's mother favoring Harry--it often seemed like it.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2010)

> I think its explainable as her just being the kid sister to several brothers and the youngest. Youngest kids can go that route, especially in a family that large.


It's not so much her behaviour that irks me its the way her behaviour is portrayed. All of the characters have flaws which they are called out for. 

With Ginny it goes unnoticed or is portrayed in a positive light. 



> Ron's mother is pretty unfair a lot of the time, I totally got that part about Ron's mother favoring Harry--it often seemed like it.


I wouldn't exactly say she was unfair just inconsiderate. Like I can understand her favouring Harry because he never received parental love and the Dursley's were cruel to him, she wanted him to feel comfortable and such. 

I just think she should have realised how her son would feel and be a bit more sensitive.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 6, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Yes, the first two were the most faithful.  To be fair, though, they were also the shortest. As the series goes on, there's more minute details that must be covered.  It's just strange to me because the parts they cut out were actually the parts that would have translated to film the best, far better than some scenes they DID include.



I don't disagree. Excerpt from a post on another forum a few weeks ago when talking about the first two movies being the most faithful (not to suggest they're without their flaws and omissions).


			
				Fierce said:
			
		

> I'll always defend the subsequent movies for the fact that (excluding PoA) their book counterparts are substantially longer and more detailed



Anyway, in reference to the rest of what you said, that's been my biggest complaint all along. Which is why I get so defensive when people try and tell me the movies are as great as they can be with the time allotted. There's numerous relevant and interesting events from the books that are altered or left out of the movies, which I believe would significantly enhance the movie experience, even for movie-only fans. The movie wouldn't run any longer if they just replaced the scenes that don't actually exist in the book, or are otherwise irrelevant. I'd keep rambling on, but I'm just repeating things I've already said several times in this thread (amongst other forums).


----------



## Amrun (Dec 6, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Anyway, in reference to the rest of what you said, that's been my biggest complaint all along. Which is why I get so defensive when people try and tell me the movies are as great as they can be with the time allotted. There's numerous relevant and interesting events from the books that are altered or left out of the movies, which I believe would significantly enhance the movie experience, even for movie-only fans. The movie wouldn't run any longer if they just replaced the scenes that don't actually exist in the book, or are otherwise irrelevant. I'd keep rambling on, but I'm just repeating things I've already said several times in this thread (amongst other forums).




 I KNOW!  They will insist upon adding STUPID scenes to movies that never even happened, while at the same time CUTTING really cool scenes from the book, some of which are really relevant to the plot.

It's like, the Burrow burns down for NO REASON but we don't meet Bill Weasley until movie 7?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2010)

I love all characters in book but for movie I find Ginny annoying and outstanding.It's like she's just there to makeout with Harry.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 6, 2010)

^^ I agree. In the movie, Ginny has none of the endearing traits she has come to have in the book, but she's not in the movies much, either.

That's true of several characters on either end of the spectrum.  Hermione is my second favorite character after Snape in the book, and yet in the movie I dislike her for the most part, except in the first couple of movies.  I think her actress grew up kind of snooty and self-conscious, not a bad person, per se, just not right for the role anymore.

Neville, though, I find far more endearing in the movies.  I love him.

Ron, for me, is actually better in the movies because Rupert Grint does such an excellent jobs, though I liked him in the books as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> I love all characters in book but for movie I find Ginny annoying and outstanding.It's like she's just there to makeout with Harry.


She's there in all the moves and they don't kiss till like...6? They cut her part down a lot mostly because the people making the movies are really not sure what to cut and not to. They wanted to cut a lot of things like Dobby out of the movie but didn't because Rowling made them but a lot of the character development gets dragged out. 

Its funny though, people seem to attack one character for the same thing that other characters get in the movies. Neville is only comic relief until 5, they still don't go into what happened to his parents right like they should have. Luna actually gets well explained, but even one of the best parts of her character was edited out of 7. 

What you have to understand and what I have explained over and over is that when you're making movies like this as the books are still coming out, things you cut out of an earlier movie that seemed small in that book could effect the plot of a later movie BECAUSE it was never included in the earlier movie. So you have to change something to compensate. But that change could effect other things or take more time to explain and might cause more things to get cut... 

Like, the fact that if Dobby hadn't come back cutting him would have effected less. Or the fact that their cutting of all the "SPEW" stuff has introduced the issue with Ron and Hermione (that the movie remedied by using his hospital stay in six to spur them along. 

Sometimes they do much better than the books, like in the case of PoA when the time travel part is done MUCH better than in the book, at least in the start (the patronus part is odd still)

But complaining about Adaption Decay in something like this is pretty silly, its par for the course because they were making these as the books came out. Had they done like Lord of the Rings these movies could be immaculate because they'd have the whole body of work to look over and pick the important connecting events to include.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2010)

Ginny: Zip me up?

*I facepalm while sitting in the audience* 

As for the annoyance with the movies adding new scenes, I don't have a problem with the idea. HP, while being an enjoyable read, isn't exactly a masterclass on writing, and I like the idea of people experimenting and editing the source material. Unfortunately, you guys are right in that some of the new scenes are downright stupid -- I STILL cringe when I remember Harry flirting with that waitress in a cafe, or the frankly embarrassing moment when Ginny is feeding him or tying his shoelaces in that desperate attempt to create romantic tension. Yuck. 

I still insist that the dance movie in the latest film was ace, though. Very glad they added that one. Another nice new scene they added was Slughorn's story about the fish bowl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Ginny: Zip me up?
> 
> *I facepalm while sitting in the audience*
> 
> ...



The Slughorn thing felt so natural...they needed that in the book. I think people would be less annoyed than if there were no books. People tend to just not notice botched scenes in stand alone movies. 

The masterful thing about PoA was with the rock throwing thing through the window, the way they showed the pumpkin getting sliced at the end. And how Hermione saw herself in the bushes and in my head I thought it was the black dog she saw again but you don't know the first time through.

Sadly that movie cut Snape's crazed reaction to Sirius and how he tried to claim that the kids were Imperius cursed. 

Some thing you still wonder why they don't do, like not showing Malfoy try to torture Harry in the bathroom before he fucked him up with Secumsempra. 

I agree the books not written flawlessly, but some stuff seems to need to stay and it could happen literally while other stuff is going on that already happened.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 12, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Ginny: Zip me up?
> 
> *I facepalm while sitting in the audience*



AGREE SOOO MUCH. And the random kiss. I mean what the hell? (even if George was funny in that scene).


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome movie. Fave one so far. It even tops 4 which I thought was the best one in terms of movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Why does no one like three


----------



## Fierce (Dec 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Awesome movie. Fave one so far. It even tops 4 which I thought was the best one in terms of movies.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why does no one like three



I like the third one. Quite a lot actually. Mostly 'cause of Gary Oldman, the Knight Bus and David Thewis, though. I hated Remus's werewolf form, but I loved the scenes between him and Sirius. I especially loved that bit where Snape stands between Remus and the kids.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I like the third one. Quite a lot actually. Mostly 'cause of Gary Oldman, the Knight Bus and David Thewis, though. I hated Remus's werewolf form, but I loved the scenes between him and Sirius. I especially loved that bit where Snape stands between Remus and the kids.


I saw the third one as a really good movie over all, I didn't mind the werewolf, it looked like a werewolf to me  and the time turner part was well done.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

DO NOT SHAKE YOUR HEAD AT ME!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I saw the third one as a really good movie over all, I didn't mind the werewolf, it looked like a werewolf to me  and the time turner part was well done.



Nah...



Should've looked like that.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 12, 2010)

That looks pretty similar...Lupin's werewolf was just anorexic compared to that one, and I don't think he had a tail.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't have a problem with the look of the werewolf, but a lot of the other things in the film just struck me as off.

It just was off...

The worst example is where Hermione goes, "PROFESSOR LUPIN?" after he changes into a werewolf.  I used to have more specific examples, but I haven't watched it in awhile since I don't like it as much.

In general, though, it's not TERRIBLE, it just utilizes the scenes available from the book in a way that isn't optimal (in my opinion).


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 13, 2010)

Lupin's werewolf form looked like a fusion of a dog and Gollum (from LotR) to me. It didn't even have hair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Lupin's werewolf form looked like a fusion of a dog and Gollum (from LotR) to me. It didn't even have hair.


You guys seriously just like to complain.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You guys seriously just like to complain.



I wasn't complaining, I just said my opinion about that werewolf.  I don't care that much about Lupin anyway.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 13, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Lupin's werewolf form looked like a fusion of a dog and Gollum (from LotR) to me. It didn't even have hair.



I hated the movie version too. The transformation was cool, but the end result it looked really feeble. :[


----------



## Orxon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't remember much from the movie but yeah, I recall being pretty let down by Lupin's transformation

I think it should have been similar to the wolf they had in the 'tooth and claw' episode of Doctor Who


----------



## ElementX (Dec 13, 2010)

The werewolf was kind of lame, true. 

I liked the way they did the Time Turner scene though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2010)

ElementX said:


> The werewolf was kind of lame, true.
> 
> I liked the way they did the Time Turner scene though.


The Time Turner scene is what made the movie. It was so well written, its actually better than the book.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 14, 2010)

I felt like they leaked the first 30 minutes of the movie on purpose, just to get us excited about watching it, and i was right, that was the only good part in the whole goddamn movie!!! the rest was about them camping in the woods for one freakin hour!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 14, 2010)

worst harry potter film so far


radcliffe cant act


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Kasumi said:


> I felt like they leaked the first 30 minutes of the movie on purpose, just to get us excited about watching it, and i was right, that was the only good part in the whole goddamn movie!!! the rest was about them camping in the woods for one freakin hour!



Did you not read the book? 



Al-Yasa said:


> worst harry potter film so far
> 
> 
> radcliffe cant act


 okay, you're the first person to actually claim this


----------



## Amrun (Dec 14, 2010)

He's definitely not the first person to claim that Radcliffe can't act.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

Kasumi said:


> I felt like they leaked the first 30 minutes of the movie on purpose, just to get us excited about watching it, and i was right, that was the only good part in the whole goddamn movie!!! the rest was about them camping in the woods for one freakin hour!



You realize a good chunk of the book itself was taken up by camping right?


----------



## Fierce (Dec 14, 2010)

Amrun said:


> He's definitely not the first person to claim that Radcliffe can't act.


Definitely not.



Emperor Joker said:


> You realize a good chunk of the book itself was taken up by camping right?


Except, you know, vastly more detailed with relevant information and insight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Amrun said:


> He's definitely not the first person to claim that Radcliffe can't act.


You do realize he claimed two things...right?


----------



## Fierce (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, I don't think it was worse than 6...I'm pretty sure it's impossible for me to be more letdown by a HP movie than I was by 6. Beyond horrendous. 7.1 was okay in that it tried to incorporate relevant information...it was just forced and dumb because they were also trying to introduce information we were actually supposed to learn in previous movies, which took away from other things they could have devoted that time to. Things that would have greatly amplified the experience of the movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> 
> Except, you know, vastly more detailed with relevant information and insight.



Actually I considered the camping to be a bigger waste of space than the epilogue, Rowling spent far to much time on it...and the revelations and insights could have been brought on by doing something else


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Well, I don't think it was worse than 6...I'm pretty sure it's impossible for me to be more letdown by a HP movie than I was by 6. Beyond horrendous. 7.1 was okay in that it tried to incorporate relevant information...it was just forced and dumb because they were also trying to introduce information we were actually supposed to learn in previous movies, which took away from other things they could have devoted that time to. Things that would have greatly amplified the experience of the movie.



So you're still complaining about adaption decay? It's kind of hard to fix that when you're writing movies to go with books that haven't been written yet.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So you're still complaining about adaption decay? It's kind of hard to fix that when you're writing movies to go with books that haven't been written yet.



Yeah, "How could they possibly have known that information would be relevant? The last book(s) weren't out yet!" Here's an idea, just keep as much information in as possible, don't randomly alter scenes just so you don't have to hire a new actor, and don't add irrelevant, made up scenes that never actually happened. I know that's expecting a lot, asking some clown of a director to not exercise his artistic license for no reason.



Emperor Joker said:


> Actually I considered the camping to be a bigger waste of space than the epilogue, Rowling spent far to much time on it...and the revelations and insights could have been brought on by doing something else


Well, that's your opinion. It felt realistic to me. The answers didn't magically fall into their lap immediately, and a bunch of barely legal wizards didn't have an instant plan for every occurrence. 

I might agree with you, if there weren't new elements consistently being added to the plot, but there was always more information being conveyed to the readers. I thought all of the camping, as it was done, was perfectly fine


----------



## Psychic (Dec 15, 2010)

of course i read the book and it was by far the worst book of the series, it seem more like Rowling was in a big rush to finish the book, probably pressured by the movie industry, and I can see why it was her last book, she was really tired of all the pressure and attention, and mainly, I see now that the book was for profit that's why it's such a piece of crap, I really wish the director would of omitted as much of the camp seen as possible. I can't believe they're making two movies just to include more boring ass camp scenes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Kasumi said:


> of course i read the book and it was by far the worst book of the series, it seem more like Rowling was in a big rush to finish the book, probably pressured by the movie industry, and I can see why it was her last book, she was really tired of all the pressure and attention, and mainly, I see now that the book was for profit that's why it's such a piece of crap, I really wish the director would of omitted as much of the camp seen as possible. I can't believe they're making two movies just to include more boring ass camp scenes.



The camping is pretty much over, most of the second movie takes place in Hogwarts. I mean most of the book is in the first movie.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 15, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> worst harry potter film so far
> 
> 
> radcliffe cant act



Rupert outstages both of them 

Emma and her eyebrow acting. 

I personally can't wait to see neville next movie. They got rid of his fatsuit so he's thin now. And him with the sword. 
neville is my favourite gryffindor

I personally thought the movie was ok. Missed out dean and ted with the snatchers though. And remus wasn't in the Black house. 
I'm generally easy to please though. >.>


----------



## Bart (Dec 15, 2010)

Well yeah, Neville has the best scene of the entire films/books ^


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 20, 2010)

Akatsuki4Life said:


> I was happy with the movie except for one small thing:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That bothered me, too. People say Dudley wasn't important, but I think he was. He was basically the symbol of Harry's Muggle life, and I love how even the secondary character get this kind of character growth. I was disappointed they left it out, but then again, it wouldn't've made much sense since they didn't make too big of a fuss with Harry saving Dudley in the fifth movie. It was more like, oh no dementors, "run Dudley!", expecto patronum, then "expelled!"



Narcissus said:


> Whatever people claim, my reasons for disliking Ron and Ginny have nothing to do with the pairings. Quite the opposite (I dislike the parings because I dislike the characters). And honestly, dislike may even be too stong a word in my case. I just really found Ron to be an annoying twat a lot of the time, and Ginny was just bland other than that excerpt you posted.
> 
> 
> I believe it was said the part 2 portions of the trailer were done just for the trailer before the filming was finished, so those scenes might not be exactly the same in the movie itself.


I dislike Ginny because there's literally nothing wrong with her from the fourth book on. Every little thing about her is perfect, yet she's rude to people and I'm wondering why everyone just swallows it.



Amrun said:


> It's like, the Burrow burns down for NO REASON but we don't meet Bill Weasley until movie 7?


It was fifteen minutes of H/G filler. We don't even see the Burrow re-constructed or anything, it burns down and is perfectly fine the next we see it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> That bothered me, too. People say Dudley wasn't important, but I think he was. He was basically the symbol of Harry's Muggle life, and I love how even the secondary character get this kind of character growth. I was disappointed they left it out, but then again, it wouldn't've made much sense since they didn't make too big of a fuss with Harry saving Dudley in the fifth movie. It was more like, oh no dementors, "run Dudley!", expecto patronum, then "expelled!"
> 
> 
> *I dislike Ginny because there's literally nothing wrong with her from the fourth book on. Every little thing about her is perfect, yet she's rude to people and I'm wondering why everyone just swallows it.*
> ...




It's because she's a typical Mary Sue, and really that all there to be honest. People put up with her, because Rowling writes her as if she's the perfect character and the perfect love interest...despite the fact that Luna and a few other characters had far more chemistry with Harry than Ginny did


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

And the bitch-fest continues. It's really kind of funny how people can complain about Ginny being so perfect and overlook Hermione completely. She's pretty much an author insert, Rowling has said as much herself (and even said that she changed something about Pansy just because Pansy reminded her of the girls that picked on her) and even the other characters in the novel note that without her they couldn't do anything. The Ginny bashing and the bashing of several other characters in the series is always punctuated by delusional thought paths. Ginny in the movies is pretty badly handled, but in the books its a totally different story. 

it's funny to me people will cite stuff that just doesn't happen, they'll claim people are Mary Sues, they'll claim their sluts (this is only the case when it comes to girls though), they'll make up this fairy world where Lily and James are evil bastards for their treatment of Snape--never mind that Snape held a high school grudge for half his life, never mind the other flaws he had as a person. 

You sit here and say a character's got no flaws from book 4 on and its obvious her biggest flaw is she bites off more than she can chew and she's quick tempered. Oddly enough, in your assessment of Luna you make no note of the fact that Luna's only flaw is that she's odd and it gets her picked on, though this isn't really written as a flaw...

My point being that you guys are just nit-pickers, I can sit down and read the series over front to back and come up with a million little things to bitch about through out it, just because shit didn't end up how you want it doesn't mean that you have to harp on other characters and make comments based on nothing. I mean I found a site about this kind of thing and the ridiculous hoops people jump through to bitch about Harry Potter and the things they say which a lot of the time don't make sense (Hermione being a slut, for instance) are just astounding. 

FYI: People should just stop using the word Mary Sue, it's about as degraded and distorted in meaning as the word "Love" right about now and most people when asked just think it means "bad character" which really wasn't the original meaning.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2010)

> And the bitch-fest continues. It's really kind of funny how people can complain about Ginny being so perfect and overlook Hermione completely. She's pretty much an author insert, Rowling has said as much herself (and even said that she changed something about Pansy just because Pansy reminded her of the girls that picked on her) and even the other characters in the novel note that without her they couldn't do anything. The Ginny bashing and the bashing of several other characters in the series is always punctuated by delusional thought paths. Ginny in the movies is pretty badly handled, but in the books its a totally different story.


It's wrong to compare Hermione to Ginny. With regards to Hermione she is portrayed as a book worm not a individual who is incapable of fault. 



> You sit here and say a character's got no flaws from book 4 on and its obvious her biggest flaw is she bites off more than she can chew and she's quick tempered. Oddly enough, in your assessment of Luna you make no note of the fact that Luna's only flaw is that she's odd and it gets her picked on, though this isn't really written as a flaw...


The fact that she bites off more than she can chew was never highlighted. With regards to her being quick tempered that was always overlooked, you never see a character calling her out on her bullshit and if they did they were portrayed as the individual in the wrong. 

I don't exactly dislike Ginny and I expected her to end up with Harry but I can easily understand and respect why people would dislike her.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's because she's a typical Mary Sue, and really that all there to be honest. People put up with her, because Rowling writes her as if she's the perfect character and the perfect love interest...despite the fact that Luna and a few other characters had far more chemistry with Harry than Ginny did


I wasn't much of a Harry/Luna shipper tbh. They had some great moments together, and I loved their friendship. I just couldn't really see them as anything more than that.

I wasn't big on Harry pairings in general, though. I liked Cho/Harry, but mainly I was a big R/Hr shipper. Neville/Luna was cute, too.

But yeah, otherwise I completely agree. H/G = no chemistry.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And the bitch-fest continues.


Someone criticizing a character?



We're allowed to make any opinion we want about the characters. Do you have a personal connection to Ginny or something? Because I remember how upset you got last time the H/G relationship was criticized.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 20, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Rupert outstages both of them
> 
> Emma and her eyebrow acting.
> 
> ...



  Every movie I scream at the screen about her eyebrows.  It's the only part of her face that she allows to move and it took about 5 movies before she actually made them presentable.  YOU'RE IN A MOVIE. IT IS NOT DIFFICULT TO PLUCK YOUR EYEBROWS!

Love Rupert Grint. pek  He really does outclass them all.

And Neville sooo grew into his teeth. 




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And the bitch-fest continues. It's really kind of funny how people can complain about Ginny being so perfect and overlook Hermione completely. She's pretty much an author insert, Rowling has said as much herself (and even said that she changed something about Pansy just because Pansy reminded her of the girls that picked on her) and even the other characters in the novel note that without her they couldn't do anything. The Ginny bashing and the bashing of several other characters in the series is always punctuated by delusional thought paths. Ginny in the movies is pretty badly handled, but in the books its a totally different story.
> 
> FYI: People should just stop using the word Mary Sue, it's about as degraded and distorted in meaning as the word "Love" right about now and most people when asked just think it means "bad character" which really wasn't the original meaning.



As Gunners said below, WHY are you comparing Hermione and Ginny?  Hermione has so many flaws in her character.  She was introduced as extremely annoying and a know-it-all, and, in fact, the boys never really changed that opinion of her.  All the things they found annoying about her never became LESS annoying, it's just that they found other endearing traits in her to outweigh it... plus she helped them with their homework. 

Hermione as a character is fleshed out and inherently flawed.  None of her flaws disappeared and new ones were presented.  Remember when she refused to accept that Crookshanks was after Scabbers and nearly ended her friendship with Ron over it?  Remember how immature she was in the beginning of her relationship with Ron?  Remember how misguided SPEW was?

It's just so different.  Hermione is a well-rounded character and a MAIN character.

Ginny, on the other hand, is barely in the books and whether you like her or not, you can't say she's as well-rounded as Hermione.

I echo all of Gunners' sentiments below about Ginny and Hermione.



Gunners said:


> It's wrong to compare Hermione to Ginny. With regards to Hermione she is portrayed as a book worm not a individual who is incapable of fault.
> 
> 
> The fact that she bites off more than she can chew was never highlighted. With regards to her being quick tempered that was always overlooked, you never see a character calling her out on her bullshit and if they did they were portrayed as the individual in the wrong.
> ...





The Duchess said:


> Someone criticizing a character?



 I love it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I wasn't much of a Harry/Luna shipper tbh. They had some great moments together, and I loved their friendship. I just couldn't really see them as anything more than that.
> 
> I wasn't big on Harry pairings in general, though. I liked Cho/Harry, but mainly I was a big R/Hr shipper. Neville/Luna was cute, too.
> 
> ...




I never really shipped Harry/Luna either (I shipped Neville/Luna)...But it's not really that hard to see the lack of chemistry between Ginny and him...It could have worked out better if Rowling had spent a little more time on her....fleshed out her character more and not made her into a mary sue like she's portrayed from Books 5 onwards.

I hated Ron too for that matter...and I never really got around to actually liking him as a character. I could never really understand why Hermione liked him so much...and thier kiss near the end felt so out of place.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 20, 2010)

Worrying about teenage relationships in my fantasy world about wizards.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2010)

> I hated Ron too for that matter...and I never really got around to actually liking him as a character. I could never really understand why Hermione liked him so much...and thier kiss near the end felt so out of place.


It's not exactly hard to understand why Hermione would like him, he was prepared to sacrifise his life to prevent Voldemorts rise in the first book, the second book he instantly defended her when Malfoy called her a Mudblood, fifth book was the whole ministry business. 

Anyway getting to the point those actions highlight bravery, some women find clumsiness/awkwardness attractive also. She probably enjoys the bickering between the two as well. 

I think it is a large stretch to say Ginny and Harry lack chemistry too in the sense that I have to ask what you expect out of a relationship. All that's necessary for a relationship to start is physical attraction and liking the person. Go over the relationships you or other people have had and you will realise that nothing is wrong with Harry/Ginny or Hermione/Ron.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 20, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Every movie I scream at the screen about her eyebrows.  It's the only part of her face that she allows to move and it took about 5 movies before she actually made them presentable.  YOU'RE IN A MOVIE. IT IS NOT DIFFICULT TO PLUCK YOUR EYEBROWS!
> 
> Love Rupert Grint. pek  He really does outclass them all.
> 
> And Neville sooo grew into his teeth.



She just moves them all the time to make her acting seem better. Lol.

I love rupert, hate Ron. Sorry dudes, I find him annoying. HOWEVER, he is a well developed character. 

from


to


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 20, 2010)

In response to the above discussion:

Hermione's biggest and most noticeable flaw is that she's narrow-minded. She completely dismisses Divination at one point, and yet Trelawney is the one that made the crucial prophecy at the heart of the plot. Hermione's first reaction to the idea of the 'hallows' is disbelief and ridicule, despite the fact that she knows little about them or the quest surrounding them at that point. (Or perhaps because of this.) Snape, with typical disdain, explicitly calls attention to Hermione's answers being taken almost word for word from textbooks, and we all know how the student version of Snape annotated his own textbooks with instructions that seemed to actually surpass the official ones, as evidenced by Harry's success in following them. There is an implied comparison of someone like Hermione, who mainly thinks 'in the box'*, and someone like Snape, who is willing to improvise and combine official methods with his own unique methods. 

As for Ginny, I just can't bring myself to like her at all. She was okay in the second book, but after that...ugh. Pity that things never worked out with Cho.

*Not always, mind you, but 'mainly'.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

Notice, yet again, that I didn't mention Ginny and Harry in my post? Just Ginny's comparison to other characters. Notice how people also turned it into pairing bullshit. Which is what the heart of the issue is, most of the time when there's something wrong with a character it has roots in bullshit pairing stuff. 

And Cho? Seriously? She was a horribly obnoxious character, pretty much any girl given a first and last name in the books is a better match for anyone than Cho. I'm just glad she's not around much.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the pairing complaints are fair -- arguments over shipping can get ridiculous and silly a lot of the time, but it's just one of those things people will inevitably feel strongly about, as it's such a subjective area. I try not to discuss it much, as I know how fiery people get over this issue, but in this case I think the Ginny thing is difficult to ignore, mainly because she ends up with the protagonist himself. She also doesn't have a major role in the books, as far as I'm concerned, so I wouldn't be surprised if she mainly gets discussed in connection to Harry rather than as a character in her own right. (Things were different back in _Chamber of Secrets_, but not now.)

As for Cho, I'm not a big fan, but she annoys me less than Ginny does. This may be because I haven't read TOotP in years, so I've forgotten quite a bit about how she acts. I just feel that she's the lesser of the two evils, to my mind. My favourite female character is probably Luna.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent points about Hermione, Dream Brother.  Well said.  Hermione is definitely narrow minded and I'd say it's her biggest fault.

But Harry/Cho makes me go    Cho is underdeveloped and I might like her if she'd been developed more, but as she was, she was kind of annoying and fickle.  It didn't bother me because of her small role in the book; plus everyone can't be awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I think the pairing complaints are fair -- arguments over shipping can get ridiculous and silly a lot of the time, but it's just one of those things people will inevitably feel strongly about, as it's such a subjective area. I try not to discuss it much, as I know how fiery people get over this issue, but in this case I think the Ginny thing is difficult to ignore, mainly because she ends up with the protagonist himself. She also doesn't have a major role in the books, as far as I'm concerned, so I wouldn't be surprised if she mainly gets discussed in connection to Harry rather than as a character in her own right. (Things were different back in _Chamber of Secrets_, but not now.)
> 
> As for Cho, I'm not a big fan, but she annoys me less than Ginny does. This may be because I haven't read TOotP in years, so I've forgotten quite a bit about how she acts. I just feel that she's the lesser of the two evils, to my mind. My favourite female character is probably Luna.



Then how do you explain the Ron bashing? I mean he and Hermione are on pretty much equal footing in the books, they get around the same amount of page time, but Ron gets seriously bashed. It's because people who wanted Harry and Hermione to end up together want to see Ron as some kind of villain. It's so bad to the point that there's a trope specifically for it in fan fiction. 

Most of these little disputes spring out of pairing things. No one seems to have a real reason that doesn't spring out of this stuff. I mean I don't like Draco really, but I don't feel the need to run around bashing him or writing about him getting mutilated or being more evil than he ever was.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then how do you explain the Ron bashing? I mean he and Hermione are on pretty much equal footing in the books, they get around the same amount of page time, but Ron gets seriously bashed. It's because people who wanted Harry and Hermione to end up together want to see Ron as some kind of villain. It's so bad to the point that there's a trope specifically for it in fan fiction.
> 
> Most of these little disputes spring out of pairing things. No one seems to have a real reason that doesn't spring out of this stuff. I mean I don't like Draco really, but I don't feel the need to run around bashing him or writing about him getting mutilated or being more evil than he ever was.



I haven't seen anyone bash Ron, but then again I'm not involved in any HP community or anything. If anything I noticed people getting angry at the supposed bias that the movies have for a Harry/Hermione angle, and they felt that Ron was getting quite an unfair treatment. I personally have no issue with Ron and Hermione, it's fair enough. Not particularly excited about the couple, but I don't actively dislike it either. If people are really bashing a character just because they got in the way of a potential ship...well, that's silly, of course. There will always be foolish people like that though. Just how it goes. 



> But Harry/Cho makes me go Cho is underdeveloped and I might like her if she'd been developed more, but as she was, she was kind of annoying and fickle. It didn't bother me because of her small role in the book; plus everyone can't be awesome.



Haha, she probably was much worse than I recall. If I read the scenes again (which I have no plans of doing, as the dating scenes made me cringe, even years ago) I would probably dislike her too. The movie was on the other day, though, and I thought she came across fairly well in that. The movies always change things around, however, so I'm not surprised that she's very different in the books.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2010)

I didn't think Cho was that bad, she seemed like a typical 16 year old.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 20, 2010)

The H/C relationship got pretty unhealthy in the fifth book, but it had great potential. Cho moving on from Cedric, character growth, etc. 'Course, what's done is done, and it's not a big deal. HP was bigger than pairings.

Plus there's always fanon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I haven't seen anyone bash Ron, but then again I'm not involved in any HP community or anything. If anything I noticed people getting angry at the supposed bias that the movies have for a Harry/Hermione angle, and they felt that Ron was getting quite an unfair treatment. I personally have no issue with Ron and Hermione, it's fair enough. Not particularly excited about the couple, but I don't actively dislike it either. If people are really bashing a character just because they got in the way of a potential ship...well, that's silly, of course. There will always be foolish people like that though. Just how it goes.



Oh man, Ron gets the worst of it. Raping Hermione while she's passed out. Killing Harry and Hermione's kids in one story to force Harry to marry Ginny (I know what the fuck) There's a page for it really: 






> Haha, she probably was much worse than I recall. If I read the scenes again (which I have no plans of doing, as the dating scenes made me cringe, even years ago) I would probably dislike her too. The movie was on the other day, though, and I thought she came across fairly well in that. The movies always change things around, however, so I'm not surprised that she's very different in the books.


What bothers me about Cho most is that she seems real, she's a well written character, but I think she was written to be unlikable. 

My favorite bat shit rants come from this girl: 





> So far, my story's journey from Platform 9 3/4 to Hogwarts features only  kids who'll end firmly in Gryffindor or in Slytherin, just like in  canon.
> 
> Other houses?  Mere set dressing, in Rowling-land.
> 
> ...



The bold part is best, I think I get I know what she's trying to say...sort of, but she sounds insane.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 21, 2010)

Favorite: "obvious" that Pansy and Patil twins were freinds and MY GYRATIONS!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Favorite: "obvious" that Pansy and Patil twins were freinds and MY GYRATIONS!



I don't know what that gyrations part means lol.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 21, 2010)

Parvati's Actress Beaten by Her Brother for Dating Non-Muslim


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Parvati's Actress Beaten by Her Brother for Dating Non-Muslim


That's really fucked up. This honor killing/beating shit needs to stop.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's really fucked up. This honor killing/beating shit needs to stop.



Yeah, it's sad.  They're open enough to let her be in movies and still try to kill her for such a thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Yeah, it's sad.  They're open enough to let her be in movies and still try to kill her for such a thing.


Its one thing when friends or someone like that is racist like this and takes it out on the person, but for their own family to do it is what makes it really bad.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 21, 2010)

still haven't been able to watch this, or more like I don't feel like wasting my money.
So it it worth the watch? I hope I won't sleep through this one like I did the others...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Who are these people who sleep through movies...I mean I went to see Pirates of the Caribbean 2 after a 12 hour shift and I dosed like once for five minutes. But people go to movies and sleep the whole thing.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 21, 2010)

I slept almost entirely through Fahrenheit 9/11

Granted, I was 13. Hardly in the target age demographic. I had also only gotten 3 or 4 hours of sleep the night before.

Lmao. Makes me lol hard everytime.

"Get him red and gold to match his badge," said George, smirking.

"Match his what?" said Mrs. Weasley absently, rolling up a pair of maroon socks and placing them on Ron's pile.

"His badge," said Fred, with the air of getting the worst over quickly. "His lovely shiny new prefect's badge."

Fred's words took a moment to penetrate Mrs. Weasley's preoccupation about pajamas.

"His...but...Ron, you're not...?"

Ron held up his badge.

Mrs. Weasley let out a shriek just like Hermione's.

"I don't believe it! I don't believe it! Oh, Ron, how wonderful. A prefect! That's everyone in the family!"

"What are Fred and I, next-door neighbors?" said George indignantly, as his mother pushed him aside and flung her arms around her youngest son.

LOL


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Friend reminded me of this: 

*Ron: *They don't make them like that at Hogwarts! 
*Harry: *They make them okay at Hogwarts.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 21, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Parvati's Actress Beaten by Her Brother for Dating Non-Muslim



I don't know what to say, that's just terrible.



> "I don't believe it! I don't believe it! Oh, Ron, how wonderful. A prefect! That's everyone in the family!"
> 
> "What are Fred and I, next-door neighbors?" said George indignantly, as his mother pushed him aside and flung her arms around her youngest son.



I love this moment


----------



## Fierce (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Friend reminded me of this:
> 
> *Ron: *They don't make them like that at Hogwarts!
> *Harry: *They make them okay at Hogwarts.



That part is from GoF, right? When the Beauxbatons students come in, and Harry sees Cho?

Doing my 7th series reread(first in a couple years), just finished GoF and started OotP yesterday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Fierce said:


> That part is from GoF, right? When the Beauxbatons students come in, and Harry sees Cho?
> 
> Doing my 7th series reread(first in a couple years), just finished GoF and started OotP yesterday.


I don't remember that well, but yeah I am pretty sure Ron was staring at Fleur. They never explained why Harry was unaffected by her.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 21, 2010)

He is, he just has a lot of self control when it comes to making sure he doesn't look like an idiot(if he can help it). She's only half Veela. He was drooling as much as the rest of the guys at the Quidditch World Cup, with the full Veelas.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Fierce said:


> He is, he just has a lot of self control when it comes to making sure he doesn't look like an idiot(if he can help it). She's only half Veela. He was drooling as much as the rest of the guys at the Quidditch World Cup, with the full Veelas.


That's what I mean, why specifically is he unaffected by her less than Ron, it just seems kind of odd. The effect seems to be the opposite on women.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know. I can only speculate that it's just based off of how much the particular male values physical beauty. When trying to find(or not find) dates for the Yule Ball, Ron was shown to primarily desire outer beauty. Harry was more emotionally mature.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I don't know. I can only speculate that it's just based off of how much the particular male values physical beauty. When trying to find(or not find) dates for the Yule Ball, Ron was shown to primarily desire outer beauty. Harry was more emotionally mature.


I guess that makes sense, I bet Victorie looked pretty damn good when she grew up, considering her parents were Bill and Fleur.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's what I mean, why specifically is he unaffected by her less than Ron, it just seems kind of odd. The effect seems to be the opposite on women.


He probably puts more thought into his actions. I'm guessing the reasoning is similar to why the imperious curse didn't affect him in the sense that he'd question why he was so attracted to the female as for him there would have to be a reason whereas with Ron the girl having a nice rack and ass would be enough.


Amrun said:


> Parvati's Actress Beaten by Her Brother for Dating Non-Muslim


What can you say to this? Naturally I don't believe in forcing your beliefs on other people but those scum bags should be imprisoned for a very long time. It annoys me when people move to the UK and carry on with their fucked up behaviour like it is the norm, I mean I'd find such things wrong if it occurred any where in the world but something about it being in the UK wants me to slap them 10 times harder, I find it more audacious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> He probably puts more thought into his actions. I'm guessing the reasoning is similar to why the imperious curse didn't affect him in the sense that he'd question why he was so attracted to the female as for him there would have to be a reason whereas with Ron the girl having a nice rack and ass would be enough.


Ron did seem to be a bit more physical about things. All he did with Lavender was kiss constantly.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 21, 2010)

People are still calling Ginny a slutty Mary Sue?

Are be back in 2007 or something?

The movie was pretty good. It had some unnecessary scenes and important stuff was left out (Ron related, what a surprise...) but it is one of the best ones.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> People are still calling Ginny a slutty Mary Sue?
> 
> Are be back in 2007 or something?


Nah, people still get flame reviewers about her too. I never got the page and a half flame review--it seems counterproductive.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 21, 2010)

I  think Harry was less affected by Fleur because he had an active crush on someone else at the time, and I think it's less that Harry was little affected and more that Ron was especially affected.

Ron always thought she was pretty and everything, but he didn't make a fool out of himself until he got in the way of one of her blasts of Veela charm, which Harry was never unlucky enough to do.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

Finally saw the movie.

Damn, that was a good film adaptation. Obviously, some things were unaddressed and cut short, but I sat and left satisfied.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2010)

I wonder why Harry did not give the Marauders' Map to Ginny? She would have made much better use of it than he did.

When I read the book, and again, when I watched the movie, I thought that the titular Deathly Hallows seemed to be a hasty addition that was made late in the series. While Grindelwald was mentioned (albeit once) in the first book, and the Golden Snitch was also forshadowed, the Deathly Hallows appeared literally out of nowhere with no foreshadowing at all. They seemed to me to be merely another groups of items, apart from Voldemort's horcruxes, for the heroes to seek. What does everyone else have to say about that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally, I believed they were invented to further develop JKR's overarching themes in Harry Potter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder why Harry did not give the Marauders' Map to Ginny? She would have made much better use of it than he did.
> 
> When I read the book, and again, when I watched the movie, I thought that the titular Deathly Hallows seemed to be a hasty addition that was made late in the series. While Grindelwald was mentioned (albeit once) in the first book, and the Golden Snitch was also forshadowed, the Deathly Hallows appeared literally out of nowhere with no foreshadowing at all. They seemed to me to be merely another groups of items, apart from Voldemort's horcruxes, for the heroes to seek. What does everyone else have to say about that?



Well two of the three hallows were around, just not mentioned as being connected. Though I remember that there's some place where its pointed out Harry's cloak is special. Its hard to tell how much Rowling planned when, I mean its obvious she did the first three books planning in that space of time it took her to write the first book. (because we see an Animagus in the first book though its not described what it is) 

We also hear the first foreshadowing of the prophecy. 

The thing about foreshadowing is not everything really needs it, especially if its supposed to be a little known fact.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 22, 2010)

> I wonder why Harry did not give the Marauders' Map to Ginny? She would have made much better use of it than he did.


It probably wasn't on the top of his to do list. I mean the guy didn't even get a chance to say goodbye to people what makes you feel like he had the time to distribute gifts?


> When I read the book, and again, when I watched the movie, I thought that the titular Deathly Hallows seemed to be a hasty addition that was made late in the series. While Grindelwald was mentioned (albeit once) in the first book, and the Golden Snitch was also forshadowed, the Deathly Hallows appeared literally out of nowhere with no foreshadowing at all. They seemed to me to be merely another groups of items, apart from Voldemort's horcruxes, for the heroes to seek. What does everyone else have to say about that?


I didn't think it was hasty in the sense that it tied in with previous things in the story nicely. The unbeatable wand tied in with Dumbledore's back story with Grindlewald, the fact that Harry's coat was so old and the fact that Dumbledore had it in his possession before James died was also explained. The stone to me linked up with the veil business in the 5th book. 

Also you are wrong in saying that they seemed to be another group of items for the group to seek when Dumbledore clearly stated that his intention was for Harry to track down the Horcruxes instead of the Hallows.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh man, Ron gets the worst of it. Raping Hermione while she's passed out. Killing Harry and Hermione's kids in one story to force Harry to marry Ginny (I know what the fuck) There's a page for it really:




Oh wow. The fact that this has it's own tv tropes page is hilarious to me. Of course, my reasons for not finding Ron to be an appealing character are different and I find these people crazy, but it still amuses me.


Amrun said:


> Parvati's Actress Beaten by Her Brother for Dating Non-Muslim



...
Wow. This is just awful.

--

Anyway, regarding Ginny, I think Emperor Joker's assessment was pretty dead on. She is a Mary Sue of the highest order. I also found her cute in Chamber of Secrets, but after that I just didn't care for her character at all.

But I think everyone is pretty much going to have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Oh wow. The fact that this has it's own tv tropes page is hilarious to me. Of course, my reasons for not finding Ron to be an appealing character are different and I find these people crazy, but it still amuses me.



The deify Snape and Draco into the opposite. Sometimes Draco is funny, but most times its badly done. 





> Anyway, regarding Ginny, I think Emperor Joker's assessment was pretty dead on. She is a Mary Sue of the highest order. I also found her cute in Chamber of Secrets, but after that I just didn't care for her character at all.
> 
> But I think everyone is pretty much going to have to agree to disagree on this one.



This leads me to believe you've never seen a Mary Sue that's really bad. If Ginny was truly a Mary Sue, every characters actions would in some way be greatly effected by her. People would be talking about how great she is when she's just not there and there's no reason to...

One of the things you have to realize is that Mary Sues were author inserts at first and what makes them Sue-ish is they're effect on story mostly and how people react to them. They might have negative character aspects, but they'll be played as a joke or positively. Even then, a Sue can be less apparent if well written. 

The problem I have with your argument is that you're using phrases like "the highest order" that just make it seem like a huge exaggeration to say the girl who's barely in the last book and placed sparingly thought out the others with the exception of book 5 is somehow this epic level Sue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2010)

I am a H/G shipper but even I thought that the romantic development between the two of them was awkward. All of a sudden, she crops up on Harry's attention after that reveal with Dean Thomas.

It'd be more believable with friendship between the two of them, but the moments between them aren't numerous, often sparse. And even then, it didn't hint or even seeded anything romantic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> I am a H/G shipper but even I thought that the romantic development between the two of them was awkward. All of a sudden, she crops up on Harry's attention after that reveal with Dean Thomas.
> 
> It'd be more believable with friendship between the two of them, but the moments between them aren't numerous, often sparse. And even then, it didn't hint or even seeded anything romantic.


Thing is I'm just talking about her as a character and not being a Mary Sue. Even then that's how teens are, fifteen would be about the age a girl would start to look attractive and he was spending more time with her (Quidditch, the Ministries battle, and I spending weeks with her the previous Christmas and the Summer before his sixth year) Considering how much time the books cover, its not far fetched to guess that a lot of the feelings developed off the page which is what kind of makes the argument that we didn't see this or that happen kind of a bad one. It's not as if we're talking about 700 pages devoted to a week or two in his life.

I don't really ship Ginny with anyone in particular. Writing about her and Hermione as a joke turned out to be pretty fun though, even though the couple isn't a real couple (they're not lesbians). But I kind of always figured Harry and Ginny would end up together.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2010)

Recipe for Mary Sue:

- Pretty

- Popular

- "Strong"

- Flawless

Yeah, Ginny fits the bill for all of these, sans the author-insert.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 22, 2010)

i have to agree with most of you Ginny is a mary sue

i was hoping harry would die at the end of the book tbh


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2010)

Thing is you guys can agree pretty much all you want but no one ever seems to say anything evidentiary to back themselves up. Saying someone is pretty or well liked isn't really evidence when I can 1. shoot both those statements down pretty readily and 2. they aren't specific as to what you mean. 

And you guys still don't seem to know what a Mary Sue means, as I said before the complains are just coming from delusional shippers upset that their pairing got screwed up.  I'll think as much until someone actually says something that's specific and about her character.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 22, 2010)

Actually, you're the one who doesn't seem to know what a Mary Sue means.  You were the one to suggest that Hermione is more of a Mary Sue than Ginny when that is obviously not the case.

Ginny is certainly not a Mary Sue of "the highest order," as you can find many more grievous examples, especially in fan fiction.  She is, however, a character with VERY few flaws.  In fact, the few flaws she has are brushed under the rug and usually shown in a positive light.

Mary Sues sneak into the best of writing, at times, and just because every one of Ginny's actions aren't the talk of the town doesn't mean she isn't one.  Ginny is good at everything she ever does, is pretty and popular, and people remark on it quite often as she gets older.  It's just a fact.

Of course she's not AWFUL, but she fits the bill of Mary Sue better than any other character in the series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Actually, you're the one who doesn't seem to know what a Mary Sue means.  You were the one to suggest that Hermione is more of a Mary Sue than Ginny when that is obviously not the case.
> 
> Ginny is certainly not a Mary Sue of "the highest order," as you can find many more grievous examples, especially in fan fiction.  She is, however, a character with VERY few flaws.  In fact, the few flaws she has are brushed under the rug and usually shown in a positive light.
> 
> ...



If you're going on a book by book basis (which seems to be the case) there are certainly cases where Hermione is a Mary Sue. After all, you broke Ginny's character off as saying that she was okay and not a Sue in these books, so why can't someone else be one in another book? 

Also Harry's a whiny bitch for much of Order of the Phoenix. 

I'm just arguing by the way you guys are doing it. 

Now allow me to interupt the bawing and wanking to bring you this: 



I know she said she was done, but this is an interesting insinuation.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you're going on a book by book basis (which seems to be the case) there are certainly cases where Hermione is a Mary Sue. After all, you broke Ginny's character off as saying that she was okay and not a Sue in these books, so why can't someone else be one in another book?
> 
> Also Harry's a whiny bitch for much of Order of the Phoenix.
> 
> ...




How am I going on a book by book basis?  What are you even talking about?

I mean, seriously... Are you mixing me up with someone else?


I was talking about Ginny and Hermione's characters as wholes, not in individual books.

What does Emotastic Harry have to do with anything, anyway?  I didn't mind that Harry had that phase.  I mean, it was annoying, but most 15 year old boys are annoying in real life, so I actually liked it.  It was realistic.  They all went through those phases, except Ginny now that I think about it, but we don't see as much of her so it's hard to say.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

Amrun said:


> How am I going on a book by book basis?  What are you even talking about?



That was part of someone else's argument. But people seem to be trying agree on it, so I just pointed out the same thing. 



> What does Emotastic Harry have to do with anything, anyway?  I didn't mind that Harry had that phase.  I mean, it was annoying, but most 15 year old boys are annoying in real life, so I actually liked it.  It was realistic.  They all went through those phases, except Ginny now that I think about it, but we don't see as much of her so it's hard to say.



I'm just pointing out the fact that he was like that. I didn't say anything else about it. 

It's funny that you all don't see what was probably one of the real, underlying reasons that JK wrote the couplings the way she did (which is what seems to be the source of everyone's butt hurt, because lets be honest there's usually a few badly written characters in any book, but they don't get near the amount of shit Ron and Ginny get). 

She obviously wanted to make Harry, Hermione and Ron all family, the only way to do that without polygamy or homosexuality is how she did it.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That was part of someone else's argument. But people seem to be trying agree on it, so I just pointed out the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to stop putting everyone's arguments together.  None of what you are arguing against is anything I was saying ... Not even close.

I have ZERO problems with H/G.  Of all the presentable pairings, it's what I'd have chosen.  I'm only saying that Ginny is a relatively poorly written character and most closely fits the definition of Mary Sue.

You, on the other hand, are accusing others of not knowing what a Mary Sue while in actuality everything you are saying about Mary Sues indicates you are the one who doesn't know what a Mary Sue really is.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 23, 2010)

Luna seems more of a Mary Sue to me than Ginny...the way J.K. always made Harry adore her through all of her weirdness.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know she said she was done, but this is an interesting insinuation.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't mind if she wrote more, but I dunno what she could continue writing about since Voldemort's dead. Unless she resurrects him somehow or introduce a new villain but I don't see that working out good tbh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

Amrun said:


> You need to stop putting everyone's arguments together.  None of what you are arguing against is anything I was saying ... Not even close.
> 
> I have ZERO problems with H/G.  Of all the presentable pairings, it's what I'd have chosen.  I'm only saying that Ginny is a relatively poorly written character and most closely fits the definition of Mary Sue.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are accusing others of not knowing what a Mary Sue while in actuality everything you are saying about Mary Sues indicates you are the one who doesn't know what a Mary Sue really is.



What did I say about what a Mary Sue was? All I asked was for instances of her bring Mary Sue-ish and of people liking her endlessly for doing nothing and her never being at fault for anything. 

Several characters don't like Ginny, Blaise, there were a few DA members, the Malfoys of course...

Ginny being pretty is a matter of opinion, mostly Harry's. The books are from his perspective and they're told from a third person limited view point. 

Ginny being perfect, also a matter of Harry's opinion and shown not to be the case because she does screw up and its indicated that she survived the battle of the astronomy tower on luck (liquid luck) and the ministries only two people were conscious at the end, Neville and Harry (Ron sort of I think) 

Her popularity is kind of at question to when you consider that almost a fourth of the school automatically hates her for being pure-blood and associating with Hermione. 

Ginny, in the great scheme of things fucked up more than any of Harry's friends, she almost killed several students and got Harry killed, albeit in book 2. It still happened and its a large part of her character and brought up again later. 

You probably shouldn't tell someone they don't know what a Sue means when they were around when the term was still largely attributed to its origin. 

You want to call people Mary Sues, they by all means pick the type, but none of these with the exception for the Relationship Sue, fit. Even that is iffy: 



  ? _Everything is about me!_
  ? _Love me!_
 God Mode Sue ? 
  ?_I knew you would do that. In fact, I knew you would do that before I even met you, cuz *I'm JUST THAT GOOD!* _
  ? _I'm  and I have constant PMS...love me!_
  ? _My favourite character is an even better version of me!_
  ? _I'm just like my favorite character, but even kewler!_
  ? _You're *my* boyfriend now!_
  ? _Feel sorry for me!_
  ? _I'm genuinely useless, but everybody still loves me!_
  ? _I have you now, my beautiful slaves! _
  ? _No, that's not how it's supposed to go!_
  ? _Why don't they fall for my buxom charms?_
  ? _*.*_
Knock yourself out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Luna seems more of a Mary Sue to me than Ginny...the way J.K. always made Harry adore her through all of her weirdness.



I think she is, but she's passable and better than passable really because she's well written. Luna's my absolute favorite and I guess its because while being so odd at first she's so endearing and she really helps to anchor Harry without being too in your face. 

You should read the um, Rose Potter story, I think its called "The Girl Who Lived" where the female version of Harry, Rose, just beats the shit out of her friends with kung fu to get them to listen to her. It's pretty sad. 



choco bao bao said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind if she wrote more, but I dunno what she could continue writing about since Voldemort's dead. Unless she resurrects him somehow or introduce a new villain but I don't see that working out good tbh.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, I think the problem would need to be Voldemort related. He could have some illegitimate sons


----------



## Amrun (Dec 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What did I say about what a Mary Sue was? All I asked was for instances of her bring Mary Sue-ish and of people liking her endlessly for doing nothing and her never being at fault for anything.
> 
> Several characters don't like Ginny, Blaise, there were a few DA members, the Malfoys of course...



I mean people besides the "evil" ones like the Malfoys who dislike anyone on Dumbledore's side and such.  There were no DA members who disliked Ginny specifically. I just reread that book.

You are still misunderstanding what I'm saying.  You seem to think that she has to fit one of the strictest definitions of Mary Sue to be one.  I just said that of all the HP characters, she is the closest, and she is.

Name one time Ginny was portrayed as being at fault for anything EXCEPT for trusting the Riddle diary.  Seriously.  Name one.  Even that time, our sympathy as a reader was meant to be with Ginny, not against her.





> Ginny being pretty is a matter of opinion, mostly Harry's. The books are from his perspective and they're told from a third person limited view point.



This is patently untrue.  Ginny is very popular with the boys and Hermione calls her pretty at one point (I think).  The amount and rate of boyfriends Ginny has indicate that she is desirable for people sexually interested in females.



> Ginny being perfect, also a matter of Harry's opinion and shown not to be the case because she does screw up and its indicated that she survived the battle of the astronomy tower on luck (liquid luck) and the ministries only two people were conscious at the end, Neville and Harry (Ron sort of I think)
> 
> Her popularity is kind of at question to when you consider that almost a fourth of the school automatically hates her for being pure-blood and associating with Hermione.



I'm not talking about Harry's opinions OR the Slytherin's opinion.  I'm talking about the AUTHOR'S opinion and how Ginny is PORTRAYED.  Ginny survived on liquid luck, but she survived.

Ginny was said to be pretty and popular more than once in the books.  You can accept that or not.  The author dismisses Slytherin's opinions as always being the opposite of what is true.  (I think this is unfortunate, but it is what happens in the books.)




> Ginny, in the great scheme of things fucked up more than any of Harry's friends, she almost killed several students and got Harry killed, albeit in book 2. It still happened and its a large part of her character and brought up again later.



This is true, but my point is that this is not how she is portrayed.  DESPITE all of that, she is portrayed as a relatively perfect character.

As this is Harry Potter, and for the most part well-written, no, not everything revolves around her and not everyone constantly worships her.  This isn't fanfiction.  But in the grand scheme of things, Ginny is closer to Sueism than others in the series.

(Someone mentioned Luna, and I somewhat agree, though I don't think her looniness is portrayed as correct or good, just endearing.  It's debatable, though.)



> You probably shouldn't tell someone they don't know what a Sue means when they were around when the term was still largely attributed to its origin.



 Seriously?  Are you trying to out-nerd me, or something?  "Being around" doesn't mean shit.  What the fuck...?  That's the most ridiculously unfounded elitist thing I've ever heard.

And as I've said repeatedly, Ginny does NOT fit the exact 100% letter of the law of a Mary Sue, because she's NOT in a fanfiction or even in a manga, which sometimes get ridiculous.

She's in a decent, published, popular book, so the standards are a bit different.  As I've said several times, she is the closest in the series to a Mary Sue.  That doesn't make her the worst Sue in the world.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know she said she was done, but this is an interesting insinuation.



I'd like a book on Albus when he's younger, the founders, the three brothers, riddle era, mauraders or completely OC

I'm one of those people who ignores the epilouge. >.>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I'd like a book on Albus when he's younger, the founders, the three brothers, riddle era, mauraders or completely OC
> 
> I'm one of those people who ignores the epilouge. >.>



 Em. I actually kind of hate the idea of prequels. I don't think there's much more they could do with the past, I would rather them go further from the moment the story ends.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 24, 2010)

I mean...the epilogue jumps 19 years in the future. Nothing really interesting happens, apparently. I'd much rather get some detailed insight into the past of people like James(and the rest of the Marauders) or Dumbledore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I mean...the sequel jumps 19 years in the future. Nothing really interesting happens, apparently. I'd much rather get some detailed insight into the past of people like James(and the rest of the Marauders) or Dumbledore.


I can't think of one instance of a good prequel that doesn't mess up the continuity of the original stories. 

Its much better to go past the epilogue with new characters, its not like time has an effect on the Wizarding world


----------



## Fierce (Dec 25, 2010)

How does building off of what we already know of their past and adding elements we aren't yet aware of going to interfere with the continuity of the story?


----------



## Amrun (Dec 25, 2010)

Agreed with Fierce. I'd LOVE a book about Dumbledore or the Marauders.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Fierce said:


> How does building off of what we already know of their past and adding elements we aren't yet aware of going to interfere with the continuity of the story?


What the fuck don't you understand? I mean seriously? 

Do you remember Star Wars? have you ever tried watching the prequels and the old movies? They don't make sense. 

Most prequels, especially fantasy, require a fantastic amount of preparation and knowledge, I don't know how you can not realize that you could easily invalid canon with stupid mistakes. 

Plus, a story you know the result of is pretty silly to write when there's new stories to be had.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 25, 2010)

You should get angry over something trivial. 

J.K. has a fantastic grasp of the world she created, and imo, does a spectacular job of weaving her stories together. I have zero doubt that she could write incredible prequels, regardless of whether or not _you_ think it's too hard to do and is somehow unnecessary because we know what happens to the characters in their future. 

There's an immeasurable demand for her to write prequels, primarily featuring the two characters/sets of characters I mentioned earlier. I don't see (not to suggest I haven't seen it at least a bit) too much demand for another/more stories elaborating on the future of Harry and his gang or creating an entirely new character in that world.

As for the Star Wars movies, the original trilogy predates my birth by about a decade, give or take a couple years depending upon which movie. I've never been able to get into them, as I don't appreciate the mediocrity of the acting and dialogue nor the simplicity of the CGI. I know it was mind blowing back then, but I wasn't alive back then, so I don't really give a darn. Therefore, I've never been able to bring myself to watch the series all the way through in one sitting to get a real grasp for all the lore (that's offered in the movies, anyway) and storyline. I, for one, much prefer the prequel trilogy that came out while I was growing up. I know that's blasphemy to most people who were actually alive for the original trilogy, but it's my preference. The acting and dialogue aren't much better, but at least it's visually pleasing. 

Anyway, point is, I couldn't tell you either way whether or not the prequel trilogy "makes sense" after watching the original trilogy. I doubt I'll ever be able to watch the entire series and maintain my full attention all the way through to determine whether or not it all fits together. 

I'd just like to note that, those are movies. It's infinitely easier to include detailed information into a book to ensure all loose ends are tied up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Fierce said:


> You should get angry over something trivial.
> 
> J.K. has a fantastic grasp of the world she created, and imo, does a spectacular job of weaving her stories together. I have zero doubt that she could write incredible prequels, regardless of whether or not _you_ think it's too hard to do and is somehow unnecessary because we know what happens to the characters in their future.
> 
> ...



As for Rowling having a great grasp on her world, she's already actually messed up before and its kind of apparent that when you rewrite the past or even create it, you run risk of messing up continuity. If you can't see how its easier to create new stuff than add back to the old, then I don't know what to tell you. 

As for Star Wars, I don't even know what to say to that. There are some things you watch because they're part of history, Star Wars is like that. CGI isn't what matter really, though it makes things more believable.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know she said she was done, but this is an interesting insinuation.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I pray those books (if JK decides to write more) won't be about Albus Severus and those other kids == That would be boring since all good characters are dead. Dumbledore's past and school years is what I find most interesting and exciting to read. 

Grindelwald/Dumbledore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she means to do something future based but not with the kids, And you do realize she can just make more characters, right?


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think she means to do something future based but not with the kids, And you do realize she can just make more characters, right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course she can make, but past is always more interesting than future, IMO.

Or if it was a future story, I'd want it to be something like for example; a alternative ending for book 7, where Voldemort manages to destroy Harry and after that Voldemort rules everything. Maybe a next generation story. Oh how I would enjoy that...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

The thing is you'd be hard pressed to find a book or movie prequel that wasn't the plan from the start that works.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As for Rowling having a great grasp on her world, she's already actually messed up before and its kind of apparent that when you rewrite the past or even create it, you run risk of messing up continuity. If you can't see how its easier to create new stuff than add back to the old, then I don't know what to tell you.



Care to elaborate upon what she messed up? I really have no idea. 

Of course it's _easier_ to write new stuff, you're not constricted by already existing information that makes you have to fit everything together, rather than writing something entirely new and having no boundaries. That doesn't mean it's impossible or somehow less interesting to write a good prequel. Especially one(s) that are in high demand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Care to elaborate upon what she messed up? I really have no idea.
> 
> Of course it's _easier_ to write new stuff, you're not constricted by already existing information that makes you have to fit everything together, rather than writing something entirely new and having no boundaries. That doesn't mean it's impossible or somehow less interesting to write a good prequel. Especially one(s) that are in high demand.


Well you still have to work at continuity of stuff from the old stories. But there are no unplanned prequels that work outside of video games.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well you still have to work at continuity of stuff from the old stories. *But there are no unplanned prequels that work outside of video games.*



Preposterous.

This is so incredibly close-minded. 

There are plenty of great prequels in every genre.

If you want to try just movies: Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, Quantam of Solace, The Godfather II, Batman Begins (sort of), and so many more...


----------



## Gunners (Dec 25, 2010)

A prequel for Harry Potter would be pretty easy to write depending on how far back she goes. If it dealt with the schools founding fathers, there would be no problem, same if she dealt with Dumbledore/Gindlewald or James' genration. 

I think prequels fuck up when the authors goes into too much detail in _present time[/]. As she has always left the characters backgrounds open I don't see much of a problem. I mean ( granted it was only 700 words) she wrote a background story for both Sirius and James, things of that nature wouldn't interfere with the story. 

She'd potentially tie herself up if she started writing about Voldemort's adolescent years as that was covered in the books, she'd constantly need to check what she had previously written._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Preposterous.
> 
> This is so incredibly close-minded.
> 
> ...



Temple of Doom sucked, first off, its the worst out of the first three films. Quantum of Solace is the sequel to Casino Royal (which is a remake and was the first book  and is therefore planned out) Batman begins is a reboot. 

You need to learn what a prequel is because you're embarrassing yourself immensely.

And I said there are no good planned prequels, most of the movies above were planned to come like they did. So you still didn't read what I said. If you plan to make something with a prequel in it, it works. 

So thanks for 1. not reading what I said and 2 having not earthly idea what you're talking about.

Underworld 3 is a prequel that worked, do I need to help you prepare the rest of your BS argument?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 25, 2010)

Also out of curiosity I googled that business about people disliking Ron/Ginny. What I read was almost sickening I find solace in the fact that the people writing that crap were likely going through puberty.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 25, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



young grindelwald.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Also out of curiosity I googled that business about people disliking Ron/Ginny. What I read was almost sickening I find solace in the fact that the people writing that crap were likely going through puberty.


Dude, you should check out HMS Stfu, the people on there are crazy. Just search for it and you can see some of the shit that came up.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Temple of Doom sucked, first off, its the worst out of the first three films. Quantum of Solace is the sequel to Casino Royal (which is a remake and was the first book  and is therefore planned out) Batman begins is a reboot.
> 
> You need to learn what a prequel is because you're embarrassing yourself immensely.
> 
> ...



Whatever.  I really don't care that I may have mentioned one or two things that don't strictly fit into the prequel category, but I didn't put much thought into my five second reply.  Some people liked Temple of Doom.  I messed up Quantam of Solace; I don't know what I was thinking.  I know Batman Begins is a reboot, which is why I added a qualifier to that one.

I'm not "arguing" anything except that saying that EVERY PREQUEL EVER IN THE WORLD SUCKS is an entirely stupid thing to say.

There are definitely prequels that fit into continuity that some people liked; some of those weren't pre-planned.  Some of the most successful prequels were not, in fact, written by the original authors.  (See Wicked as a prequel to Wizard of Oz, for example.)

You can't make a ridiculous blanket statement like that and get your panties all in a twist when someone refutes it, as is inevitable.

It's like saying every Nazi was a racist or that everyone likes chocolate.

When you are arguing the way that you are, going into semantics and pedantic details, you can't make absolute statements like that.

That you can't see why your statement is ridiculous really baffles me.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> young grindelwald.





I hope they have good flashbacks of him in part 2.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 26, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> I hope they have good flashbacks of him in part 2.



they bloody better. 

Arn't they doing a murauder flashback when they were 11 years old?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Whatever.  I really don't care that I may have mentioned one or two things that don't strictly fit into the prequel category, but I didn't put much thought into my five second reply.  Some people liked Temple of Doom.  I messed up Quantam of Solace; I don't know what I was thinking.  I know Batman Begins is a reboot, which is why I added a qualifier to that one.
> 
> I'm not "arguing" anything except that saying that EVERY PREQUEL EVER IN THE WORLD SUCKS is an entirely stupid thing to say.
> 
> ...



I didn't say they all sucked, I said that they usually do (more often than sequels) And I even named one that didn't suck (Underworld 3), then there was the book Mossflower. But with Mossflower, the difference is that Mossflower was planned from the start of the series. 

When you plan for the prequel right off, it tends to be better. 

Video games are different. MGS3, Devil May Cry 3, Final Fantasy Crisis Core--all good prequels.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *I didn't say they all sucked,* I said that they usually do (more often than sequels) And I even named one that didn't suck (Underworld 3), then there was the book Mossflower. But with Mossflower, the difference is that Mossflower was planned from the start of the series.
> 
> When you plan for the prequel right off, it tends to be better.
> 
> Video games are different. MGS3, Devil May Cry 3, Final Fantasy Crisis Core--all good prequels.



In fact you did say that, and I quoted and bolded the post in which you said it, which is supposed to show that that is what I was arguing against.  Not sure how you missed that.

I'll do it again for good measure:



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well you still have to work at continuity of stuff from the old stories. *But there are no unplanned prequels that work outside of video games.*





I can't believe you would neg for such stupid shit, seriously.  Why do you care?   Especially when I'm not the one bandying about absolute statements.


No one is saying that constructing a prequel is not DIFFICULT.  Of course it is.  There are many pitfills that go along with prequels; prequels are, however, not IMPOSSIBLE, and your original stance was that you would hate a prequel to the HP series because it was inevitable that it would screw up continuity and that no unplanned prequels were good.

You've changed your stance a bit now, but that's what it WAS, or in the very least that is how you expressed it.  I don't see your little qualifying thoughts; I only see your posts.

JK Rowling has been quite good with continuity and it is my personal belief that if she made a prequel, it would be good and fit within the world nicely.  Even if you DON'T believe that, you certainly shouldn't deny that such a thing is POSSIBLE, which is what you were doing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Amrun said:


> In fact you did say that, and I quoted and bolded the post in which you said it, which is supposed to show that that is what I was arguing against.  Not sure how you missed that.
> 
> I'll do it again for good measure:
> 
> ...



Yet no one seems to be able to name but the one prequel that was unplanned and truly worked. 

More than anything it would just be a waste of time, write us a new story, even Underworld 3 was predictable because we've seen how all that turns out. Prequels are rarely surprising, they're usually grasping for some story because the actual story started at the perfect moment, or near it, so there's not much else to tell. 

Even sillier than that are the Prequels that seem to try and go back and reinforce and justify everything that happens down the line with something, it just seems too contrived.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yet no one seems to be able to name but the one prequel that was unplanned and truly worked.
> 
> More than anything it would just be a waste of time, write us a new story, even Underworld 3 was predictable because we've seen how all that turns out. Prequels are rarely surprising, they're usually grasping for some story because the actual story started at the perfect moment, or near it, so there's not much else to tell.
> 
> Even sillier than that are the Prequels that seem to try and go back and reinforce and justify everything that happens down the line with something, it just seems too contrived.



I named one: Wicked for Wizard of Oz.   If you want more, try just about everything else Tolkien wrote.  (No, I don't mean _The Hobbit_.)

There are plenty of others, too, but I won't enumerate them for you because that's just silly.  If you wanted to find one you would google it, but you don't, as you clearly care enough about the subject to post on about it for days but not enough to do a five second internet search.

But quality is, of course, subjective.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> they bloody better.
> 
> Arn't they doing a murauder flashback when they were 11 years old?



I'm not sure, but they better. Because I want to see 11 year old Severus


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> they bloody better.
> 
> *Arn't they doing a murauder flashback when they were 11 years old*?



That would be part of Snape's story...and they better show it, as it was by far my favorite part of the book.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Amrun said:


> I named one: Wicked for Wizard of Oz.   If you want more, try just about everything else Tolkien wrote.  (No, I don't mean _The Hobbit_.)
> 
> There are plenty of others, too, but I won't enumerate them for you because that's just silly.  If you wanted to find one you would google it, but you don't, as you clearly care enough about the subject to post on about it for days but not enough to do a five second internet search.
> 
> But quality is, of course, subjective.



Don't like Wicked, found it kind of insufferable. 

Lol, I know what some of the ones that work and I know a lot of prequels, but they more often than not fail and they fail at an alarmingly high rate...It's cute that you think I don't know some prequels work when just yesterday you couldn't tell the difference between prequels, reboots and sequels. 

And wasn't Tolkien's stuff planned too? I mean he did a horrendous amount of planning.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 26, 2010)

would love to see the next film open with Dumbledore vs Grindelwald


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> would love to see the next film open with Dumbledore vs Grindelwald


Why would that happen? It doesn't even make sense for the point of the film we're at.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why would that happen? It doesn't even make sense for the point of the film we're at.



well i hope they show it somewhere in the film...would be a kickass opening though


------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, after re watching a pirate copy i realised how shit the torture scene was. Ron's reaction to Hermione screams was shockingly muted. The love of his life is being tortured. He can hear her screaming in agony. And he just...stands there, calm as can be. In the book, he is losing his damn mind, crying and beating at the gate to try to get to her. I was really looking forward to seeing that play out, and they botched it badly. They didn't even include his plea to be tortured in Hermione's place as he's dragged away, and that really bummed me out. It just felt bizarre that he was so emotional in the locket scene watching a fake Hermione, but when the real deal is in mortal danger, he's just chillin.......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> well i hope they show it somewhere in the film...would be a kickass opening though
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



It would be nonsensical as an opening, if they were going to show that it would have to come somewhere near the ending. But they don't actually have time for adding that kind of stuff for no reason.

And the torture scene was muted because they were close to getting an R rating. You can't exactly show people being tortured in that kind of instance and not have the review board call you on it. 

Reading it and seeing it in live action played out are very different.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 27, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> I'm not sure, but they better. Because I want to see 11 year old Severus



IF I DON'T SEE 11 YEAR OLD SEVERUS I WILL PITCH A FIT. 

Seriously...  Ickle Severus. pek




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't like Wicked, found it kind of insufferable.
> 
> Lol, I know what some of the ones that work and I know a lot of prequels, but they more often than not fail and they fail at an alarmingly high rate...It's cute that you think I don't know some prequels work when just yesterday you couldn't tell the difference between prequels, reboots and sequels.
> 
> And wasn't Tolkien's stuff planned too? I mean he did a horrendous amount of planning.



Luckily for the rest of the world, your opinion isn't fact.  Many people love Wicked.

If you know of prequels that work, then why go through all the trouble of claiming that prequels that work are an impossibility?  Don't act like I'm stupid because I've called you on things you have SAID and which are still in this thread.  Here is a clue: making absolute statements does not, in fact, strengthen your argument and is not, in fact, impressive.

Certainly Tolkien planned more about his world than most people ever plan about anything, but it wasn't all done at one time.  After conceiving and publishing his great works, he continued to flesh out his world and its history and publish those things.  He chose, for a specific purpose, to expand upon Middle Earth's history and lore rather than its "future" as set up in his famous trilogy.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 27, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> would love to see the next film open with Dumbledore vs Grindelwald



As awesome and kickass that would be, I really doubt we're gonna opening like that. Hopefully we get to see a small flashback of the fight though.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why would that happen? It doesn't even make sense for the point of the film we're at.


...why do you feel the need to jump down everyone's throat? First with the Mary-Sue Ginny/poor HG romance, then the prequel thing, now this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> ...why do you feel the need to jump down everyone's throat? First with the Mary-Sue Ginny/poor HG romance, then the prequel thing, now this.


Because people feel the need to post stuff that doesn't make any sense? Don't like it? Put me on ignore.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2010)

My rule of thumb -- if it's written well, it can work. Whatever the concept might be, the actual execution will always be the most important point. Prequels, sequels, plots about the most ridiculous sounding things, etc. It doesn't matter, as long as you have the right person holding the pen. 

On another note, I've just finished watching _Toy Story 3_, and I really think that it has the kind of heart that the HP movies have never even touched. Beautiful stuff, and it really puts average fiction into context.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because people feel the need to post stuff that doesn't make any sense? Don't like it? Put me on ignore.


And a neg, too? Aw, did I hurt your feelings? 

I generally don't put people on ignore, I like seeing what everyone has to say about things.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> My rule of thumb -- if it's written well, it can work. Whatever the concept might be, the actual execution will always be the most important point. Prequels, sequels, plots about the most ridiculous sounding things, etc. It doesn't matter, as long as you have the right person holding the pen.
> 
> On another note, I've just finished watching _Toy Story 3_, and I really think that it has the kind of heart that the HP movies have never even touched. Beautiful stuff, and it really puts average fiction into context.


Everyone says Toy Story three is super sad, I have it...haven't watched it yet. 

But I don't think well written works the same, especially in books. Storytelling counts for a lot and the story that's being told. If the story isn't good but its well written it doesn't motivate me to read it.



The Duchess said:


> And a neg, too? Aw, did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> I generally don't put people on ignore, I like seeing what everyone has to say about things.



If by hurt my feelings you mean "annoy me immensely" then yes.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Everyone says Toy Story three is super sad, I have it...haven't watched it yet.
> 
> But I don't think well written works the same, especially in books. Storytelling counts for a lot and the story that's being told. If the story isn't good but its well written it doesn't motivate me to read it.



I think the way something is written cannot really be separated from the 'storytelling' itself. You can analyse the language on a superficial level, but the point of the prose is to tell the story, so the way I see it, if something is 'well-written' then it's impossible for me to be completely uninterested in the story. The writing pulls me in and wins me over, even if I originally found the plot dubious. The writer will know how to make something interesting, how to combine sophistication with clarity, how to hook you and keep you there all the way. That's what I think of when I mean well-written. Obviously we're in subjective territory here, though, as we always are when writing comes up. But this is just the way I see it.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> And a neg, too? Aw, did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> I generally don't put people on ignore, I like seeing what everyone has to say about things.



Seriously shut up, I don't know it is is your avatar/signature, user name or behaviour but you are irritating. I disagree with some of the points he's making but he has a right to question and air his opinions without you getting bent out of shape over him questioning someone's opinion. 

With regards to Dumbledore vs Grindlewald I agree with him, I'll go further by saying people already complain about scenes that weren't in the book being pasted into the middle of the movie, I will also say that it would detract from the final battle between Harry and Voldemort.
________
Also Toy Story 3 was a top movie as far as I'm concened. I admire Pixar's ability to get the audiences empathy, they did the same with Up, Wall-E, Finding Nemo and Monsters Inc. The scene when they almost burned in the fire and the scene where Andy handed away Woody choked me up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I think the way something is written cannot really be separated from the 'storytelling' itself. You can analyse the language on a superficial level, but the point of the prose is to tell the story, so the way I see it, if something is 'well-written' then it's impossible for me to be completely uninterested in the story. The writing pulls me in and wins me over, even if I originally found the plot dubious. The writer will know how to make something interesting, how to combine sophistication with clarity, how to hook you and keep you there all the way. That's what I think of when I mean well-written. Obviously we're in subjective territory here, though, as we always are when writing comes up. But this is just the way I see it.


When I think well written, I don't think like purple prose, but I think of a specific type of writing, where as when I think of good story telling I think of another type. 

Lolita would be an example of overwhelmingly good writing, the story is still interesting enough. Gaiman would be an example of a storyteller that's really good on that side of the coin. 

I see what you're saying though, you seem to be grouping the two together.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Seriously shut up, I don't know it is is your avatar/signature, user name or behaviour but you are irritating. I disagree with some of the points he's making but he has a right to question and air his opinions without you getting bent out of shape over him questioning someone's opinion.


Dear, I have no problem with him airing opinions. I have a problem with a pattern that he (and you as well) have with attacking or being rude to people for their own opinions. So get off your high horse, because you certainly aren't any better.  Considering how one of the first things you told me was to "stop spreading horseshit" for saying that HG was poorly written, I'm not going to take your lessons on getting bent out of shape on other people's opinions too seriously.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Dear, I have no problem with him airing opinions. I have a problem with a pattern that he (and you as well) have with attacking or being rude to people for their own opinions. So get off your high horse, because you certainly aren't any better.



When he disagreed with Dumbledore vs Grindlewald he wasn't rude to the poster. You think it is rudeness every time people disagree because you are thin skinned.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> When he disagreed with Dumbledore vs Grindlewald he wasn't rude to the poster. You think it is rudeness every time people disagree because you are thin skinned.


What are you talking about? In this very thread, somebody I was having a discussion with said something about hating/disliking Ron, and I said nothing. You know why? I may disagree but that's his opinion, and he's free to have it. 

Also, LOL at the slight at my username/set.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Dear, I have no problem with him airing opinions. I have a problem with a pattern that he (and you as well) have with attacking or being rude to people for their own opinions. So get off your high horse, because you certainly aren't any better.


I could sit here and list out the reasons that the idea is stupid, but I don't have that kind of time--here's a partial list.

From a story telling stand point it makes no sense, it detracts from the ending, its irrelevant (which means it shouldn't be there no matter how "cool" it is). The story isn't about Dumbledore and Grindlewal--its about Harry and his quest. We shouldn't have to jazz it up with other characters who are dead fighting one another needlessly. 

Something being cool doesn't justify it being in a movie unless it has some relevance to the plot. Based on the silly ideas I read cranked out by some Harry Potter fans, the book being about Harry doesn't seem to cross their minds. They want book seven to be  or they want more Marauder flash backs or they want more with Dumbledore's past when all of that stuff doesn't really need to be told to tell *Harry's Story. *

What's funny is the original thing I posted read: 



> Why would that happen? It doesn't even make sense for the point of the film we're at.


How was that so rude you had to come comment on it? It's not like I said that it was a stupid idea better left to fan fiction written by thirteen year old yaoi gushing fan girls.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I could sit here and list out the reasons that the idea is stupid, but I don't have that kind of time--here's a partial list.
> 
> From a story telling stand point it makes no sense, it detracts from the ending, its irrelevant (which means it shouldn't be there no matter how "cool" it is). The story isn't about Dumbledore and Grindlewal--its about Harry and his quest. We shouldn't have to jazz it up with other characters who are dead fighting one another needlessly.
> 
> ...


The guy was just saying why he thought it would be a good idea. You seemed antagonistic in your reply to that, and I apologize if it wasn't meant to be that way.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

> Considering how one of the first things you told me was to "stop spreading horseshit" for saying that HG was poorly written, I'm not going to take your lessons on getting bent out of shape on other people's opinions too seriously.


You still salty over that? Anyway if someone said ''Harry and Ginny was poorly written'' then justified it with valid arguments I wouldn't say ''stop spreading horseshit'' I told you to stop spreading it because you were using lies to support your claim. 



> What are you talking about? In this very thread, somebody I was having a discussion with said something about hating/disliking Ron, and I said nothing. You know why? I may disagree but that's his opinion, and he's free to have it.


Replace everything with most things. Point still stands, you are thin skinned. 


> Also, LOL at the slight at my username/set.


For the most part I find it amusing in the sense that I wouldn't have to read your posts to know that you are an annoying person.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> The guy was just saying why he thought it would be a good idea. You seemed antagonistic in your reply to that, and I apologize if it wasn't meant to be that way.


Sounds like you're making shit up, in no way does me questioning an opinion the way I did sound antagonistic. After all, the simple fact that my opinion might not be popular with you doesn't mean I can't sit here and baw that your questioning it is rude.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You still salty over that?


Yes, because it's astonishing how angry somebody can get over something as trivial as a pairing in a fictional series.



> Anyway if someone said ''Harry and Ginny was poorly written'' then justified it with valid arguments I wouldn't say ''stop spreading horseshit'' I told you to stop spreading it because you were using lies to support your claim.


I'm not getting into the debate on why Harry/Ginny was rushed and weak, it's pointless. However, I wasn't using any lies, I stated an opinion and then you proceeded to attack me for it, which was kind of embarrasing to watch.



> Replace everything with most things. Point still stands, you are thin skinned.


Whatever makes you feel better. :33



> For the most part I find it amusing in the sense that I wouldn't have to read your posts to know that you are an annoying person.


My heart breaks with every word you throw at me about my internet signature. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds like you're making shit up, in no way does me questioning an opinion the way I did sound antagonistic. After all, the simple fact that my opinion might not be popular with you doesn't mean I can't sit here and baw that your questioning it is rude.


Yeah, not repeating an apology here.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

> Yes, because it's astonishing how angry somebody can get over something in a fictional series.


Yes saying someone is 'spreading horse shit' is a clear sign of anger. 


> I'm not getting into the debate on why Harry/Ginny was rushed and weak, it's pointless. However, I wasn't using any lies, I stated an opinion and then you proceeded to attack me for it, which was kind of embarrasing to watch.


I challenged your opinion, the word attack makes the whole thing seem barbaric. And you were using lies an omissions to support your claim. 


> My heart breaks with every word you throw at me about my internet signature.


Yeah I don't expect you to care it's just something I find amusing.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Yes saying someone is 'spreading horse shit' is a clear sign of anger.


So if you were talking to someone face-to-face about Harry Potter, and they said they though H/G was badly written, you would immediately smack them down with things like "First issue I have with you..." "You should stop spreading horseshit", etc.?

Resorting to obscenities right off the bat is indicative of anger, yes. :33



> I challenged your opinion, the word attack makes the whole thing seem barbaric. And you were using lies an omissions to support your claim.


I wouldn't say barbaric, just incredibly childish. You didn't challenge anything, you just got upset. And if you're so convinced of my lies, show them to me. 



> Yeah I don't expect you to care it's just something I find amusing.


Of course you expect me to care or you wouldn't have bothered mentioning it.  But that's okay, I know that since you don't know me IRL, the best you can do is make fun of my graphics. :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> So if you were talking to someone face-to-face about Harry Potter, and they said they though H/G was badly written, you would immediately smack them down with things like "First issue I have with you..." "You should stop spreading horseshit", etc.?



I would, if you don't want it to be called that, then try actually making claims based on something other than raw opinion and lies. 



> Resorting to obscenities right off the bat is indicative of anger, yes. :33



No its not actually. Look up some George Carlin and the word "Fuck". 




> I wouldn't say barbaric, just incredibly childish. You didn't challenge anything, you just got upset. And if you're so convinced of my lies, show them to me.



Actually you're the one with a burden of proof, you're going against canon and popular opinion and stating that it was rushed and weak without saying what other places that it could have been stronger. 

More over, the fact that Harry didn't have his first kid till 2005 or so and the fact that the epilogue takes place 19 years later kind of shoots your "rushed" theory to Hell. I mean we can't assume he went right back to Ginny after the war or that they started up right where they left off, though your argument seems to assume some things, throw out parts that would make your assumptions invalid and make up stuff entirely if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would, if you don't want it to be called that, then try actually making claims based on something other than raw opinion and lies.


Then I'm pretty sure the other person would tell you to get a life if all they said was "The Harry and Ginny romance was badly written" and you react so strongly to it. 



> No its not actually. Look up some George Carlin and the word "Fuck".


You're referring to a comedian, of course he won't be using common norms. Most normal people don't immediately jump to cursing when debating, and it was clear as day that I struck some kind of nerve.



> *Actually you're the one with a burden of proof*, you're going against canon and popular opinion and stating that it was rushed and weak without saying what other places that it could have been stronger.


Do you even know what we're talking about? Gunners's whining that I used lies to support my opinion (lol), and I'm asking for proof of that.



> More over, the fact that Harry didn't have his first kid till 2005 or so and the fact that the epilogue takes place 19 years later kind of shoots your "rushed" theory to Hell. I mean we can't assume he went right back to Ginny after the war or that they started up right where they left off, though your argument seems to assume some things, throw out parts that would make your assumptions invalid and make up stuff entirely if I remember correctly.


You don't even know what I was referring to when I said it was rushed. I was talking about its poor development in book 6, I said nothing about the dialogue.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

> So if you were talking to someone face-to-face about Harry Potter, and they said they though H/G was badly written, you would immediately smack them down with things like "First issue I have with you..." "You should stop spreading horseshit", etc.?
> 
> Resorting to obscenities right off the bat is indicative of anger, yes.


If they said ''I thought H/G was badly written'' then went on to justify it the same way you did I would say that. 

Resorting to obscenities right of the bat doesn't indicate anger, unless you think people who play football games, argue with their friends over football are sipping cups filled with rage? 


> I wouldn't say barbaric, just incredibly childish. You didn't challenge anything, you just got upset. And if you're so convinced of my lies, show them to me.


Seeing as I called you out on it before you should find your what you're looking for by searching. 

It's clear that I challenged what you said, that isn't even up for debate. 


> Of course you expect me to care or you wouldn't have bothered mentioning it. But that's okay, I know that since you don't know me IRL, the best you can do is make fun of my graphics.


You have a funny outlook on the world. ''You're angry'' ''You're upset'' ''You wanted me to care''. Seems that you know more about people intentions and feelings than they do. 

My statements are simple as they sound, your behaviour is annoying and I feel your set complements that. I do not expect you to care.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If they said ''I thought H/G was badly written'' then went on to justify it the same way you did I would say that.


Then all I can say is get a life.



> Resorting to obscenities right of the bat doesn't indicate anger, unless you think people who play football games, argue with their friends over football are sipping cups filled with rage?


Playing/watching football =/= debating about a HP pairing. 



> Seeing as I called you out on it before you should find your what you're looking for by searching.
> 
> It's clear that I challenged what you said, that isn't even up for debate.


No, you complained I was spreading horsehit and a bunch of other ramble. Show me where I was directly lying about HG.



> You have a funny outlook on the world. ''You're angry'' ''You're upset'' ''You wanted me to care''. Seems that you know more about people intentions and feelings than they do.
> 
> My statements are simple as they sound, your behaviour is annoying and I feel your set complements that. I do not expect you to care.


Dude, you were angry. It was obvious.

Okay, here's your shiny Tough Internet Guy badge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Then I'm pretty sure the other person would tell you to get a life if all they said was "The Harry and Ginny romance was badly written" and you react so strongly to it.



And I'd think them full of shit still. 



> You're referring to a comedian, of course he won't be using common norms. Most normal people don't immediately jump to cursing when debating, and it was clear as day that I struck some kind of nerve.



Congrats for not looking into what I'm talking about and making it very apparent so. 

Curse words can be used when happy, sad or mad. That was my point and that's the point of his standup. 



> Do you even know what we're talking about? Gunners's whining that I used lies to support my opinion (lol), and I'm asking for proof of that.



Yeah, if you're not lying you should be able to state where it happens in the book. I know whats going on here, you're the one who seems to confused. 




> You don't even know what I was referring to when I said it was rushed. I was talking about its poor development in book 6, I said nothing about the dialogue.



You mean *epilogue*? 

It was no more rushed than any other small plot point, but you're making it out to be some huge issue which usually means you were shipping something else and got all butt hurt when it didn't come to fruition.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

> Then all I can say is get a life.


Before you tell over people to get a life you should ask yourself what you are doing. 


> Playing/watching football =/= debating about a HP pairing.


Statement wasn't about their similarities it was to show that swearing does not equal rage. 


> No, you complained I was spreading horsehit and a bunch of other ramble. Show me where I was directly lying about HG.


On principle no, search the thread, task is as simple as clicking on the post made in the thread, searching my name and looking at the first set of posts I made in this thread. 


> Dude, you were angry. It was obvious.
> 
> Okay, here's your shiny Tough Internet Guy badge.


The above is a good example of why I said you were annoying.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2010)

To lighten the mood in here:


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd kinda like to see Dumbledore vs Grindlewald. Sure, it isn't necessary to the plot but it's been hyped and I want to see some badass magic fights. They could do it like they did the Gandalf vs Balrog fight in The Two Towers right at the beginning to start off with an intense action scene to suck us in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> I'd kinda like to see Dumbledore vs Grindlewald. Sure, it isn't necessary to the plot but it's been hyped and I want to see some badass magic fights. They could do it like they did the Gandalf vs Balrog fight in The Two Towers right at the beginning to start off with an intense action scene to suck us in.


How about they suck us in with the bank robbery and escape? You know action that actually has some purpose.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How about they suck us in with the bank robbery and escape? You know action that actually has some purpose.



Well, I figure since they'll do a recap, a good way to show the elder wand's abilities would be the fight of the century. A two minute scene won't ruin the movie and the bank robbery has a fair bit of lead up which will bore the average movie goer that hasn't read the books.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

How would Dumbledore spanking Grindlewald show the elder wand in positive light? Their battle has no place in the movie as far as I'm concerned. It doesn't add to overall plot, if the fight is done any justice it would detract from Harry's fight with Voldemort, in terms of emotion and abilities showcased. 

If it is done in a way that doesn't detract from the final fight with Voldemort then it wouldn't have been done justice. 

Focus on them invading Gringots, the war, Snape's tale, reunion and the final showdown. If they get those things correct they will have a good/great movie.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And I'd think them full of shit still.


 



> Congrats for not looking into what I'm talking about and making it very apparent so.
> 
> Curse words can be used when happy, sad or mad. That was my point and that's the point of his standup.


I googled the dude and comedian was the first thing that came up. I'm not doing an in-depth research on a guy who's barely relevant to the conversation.

Yes, and are you aware that stand-up comedy and debating are two totally different things? Yes, cursing can be used when happy, but it was obvious in Gunners's post that he was neither happy nor sad, and it was obvious he was pissed.



> Yeah, if you're not lying you should be able to state where it happens in the book. I know whats going on here, you're the one who seems to confused.


Where _what_ happens in the book? The poor development? The random inner-green-monster jealousy? Suddenly finding Ginny incredibly attractive whereas he didn't look at her twice romantically before?



> You mean *epilogue*?
> 
> It was no more rushed than any other small plot point, but you're making it out to be some huge issue which usually means you were shipping something else and got all butt hurt when it didn't come to fruition.


No, what's butthurt is that you're immediately assuming it has something to do with my own pairing preference (which happens to be Ron/Hermione) and then getting bent out of shape when I say something remotely critical of Ginny or HG.



Gunners said:


> Before you tell over people to get a life you should ask yourself what you are doing.


Aw shit, a no u. 



> Statement wasn't about their similarities it was to show that swearing does not equal rage.


Swearing right away and the way you were phrasing things in your rebuttal to my original post indicated anger. It was obvious, and I'm done arguing about it.



> On principle no, search the thread, task is as simple as clicking on the post made in the thread, searching my name and looking at the first set of posts I made in this thread.


Pass. I'm not going to bother opening that can of worms, and I know you'll refuse to believe anything I say other simply due to the fact that you've already built some angry e-grudge over me. 



> The above is a good example of why I said you were annoying.


This whole argument is a good example of why you're a coward hiding behind a computer screen. You wouldn't be half this obnoxious to anyone in person.

I suggest the ignore list, because I'm perfectly content with you not responding to my posts. :33


----------



## Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

> Aw shit, a no u.


Right..... 


> Swearing right away and the way you were phrasing things in your rebuttal to my original post indicated anger. It was obvious, and I'm done arguing about it.


No it didn't indicate anger. It showed that I thought you were saying things that had the same value as horse shit. My sentence would have the exact same meaning if I said faeces instead of shit but according to you that wouldn't display anger?


> This whole argument is a good example of why you're a coward hiding behind a computer screen. You wouldn't be half this obnoxious to anyone in person.


In person I wouldn't bother dealing with someone like you, I'd be embarrassed to be seen in the same company as someone like you.


----------



## Fierce (Dec 28, 2010)

Glad I had Cap'n Crunch Berries to eat while I caught up on this thread. 

Anyway, only discussion I'm going to add anything to is that, as awesome as it would be to see, Grindelwald vs Dumbledore has NO place in this movie. Besides the fact that it does nothing to forward the story from here and was not actually in the book, we have next to no details on what actually went down.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't think showing a quick snippet of Grindelwalf v Dumbledore would detract from the movie in any way; it isn't necessary, but at least it's more relevant than the Burrow burning down.

From what I've heard, the bank robbery is about a half an hour and the rest isn't as exciting and suspiciously devoid of action.  I don't remember where I heard that, though, so it might not be a reputable source.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 28, 2010)

Jesus, you all need to calm down already.  

Speaking of Dumbledore and Grindelwald, I only just checked *Mr. Nobody* (Toby Regbo, who plays the young Dumbledore is in this movie). 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAaJEGkpQ6Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

What can I say. If HP world was real and I lived in time Dumbledore was young, he would be rejecting me right now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Ha. That sig.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

Having seen who young Snape is, I'm really looking forward to seeing Snape's flashback. I hope they do it justice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

I just wanted to post this image, to bump this thread and show how badass Neville is.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol. He doesn't even come close to looking like a passable 17/18 year old. Dude looks 30.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Lol. He doesn't even come close to looking like a passable 17/18 year old. Dude looks 30.


Yeah he's 21 and honestly some 17 year olds do look a little older sometimes...

You're complaining about them keeping an actor when he looked the correct age in the first movie while you live in a country that regularly casts 25-30 year olds to play high school students. 

I really can't see why you're in this thread though...is it just for the high potential to bitch about everything?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just wanted to post this image, to bump this thread and show how badass Neville is.



When you re read the books you realise what a fucking man that guy became. The first books had him struggle with finding the confidence to stand up to Malfoy and his gang. The last book had him carrying a dead body up to the castle whilst wiping blood and sweat off his forehead.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 18, 2011)

I recently watched every Harry Potter movie except 7. I need to see it. I NEED IT.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> When you re read the books you realise what a fucking man that guy became. The first books had him struggle with finding the confidence to stand up to Malfoy and his gang. The last book had him carrying a dead body up to the castle whilst wiping blood and sweat off his forehead.


It gets pretty ridiculous when you consider he's fighting a giant snake while on fire too...

I thin TV Tropes lists him as a good example of  (yes I linked TV Tropes, you have been warned)
*Spoiler*: __ 





> Neville Longbottom of , previously a bit of a ,  gets some character development in Book 4, then actually starts showing  some competence in Book 5. This pays off in Book 7; the   misses out on what he's up to for much of the year, but when they see  him again, he's clearly leveled up in Harry's absence and has become a  leader in his own right. He's a key player in the final battle, and  actually ends up destroying the last Horcrux: he pulls the Sword of  Gryffindor out of the Sorting Hat and uses it to  of Nagini, leaving the way free for Harry to kick Voldemort's scaly ass one final time. Did we mention Neville was  during all of this?
> 
> Neville gets Brass-Testicle points for merely standing in front of Voldemort and telling the  to his face, "I'll join you when hell freezes over!"
> The fandom has turned this up to about 90, with things such as "What happens if you break the Unbreakable Vow? Neville."


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah he's 21 and honestly some 17 year olds do look a little older sometimes...
> 
> You're complaining about them keeping an actor when he looked the correct age in the first movie while you live in a country that regularly casts 25-30 year olds to play high school students.
> 
> I really can't see why you're in this thread though...is it just for the high potential to bitch about everything?



God, shut the fuck up. I know how old the actor is, and I wasn't "complaining." I was making an observation. Cry some more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Fierce said:


> God, shut the fuck up. I know how old the actor is, and I wasn't "complaining." I was making an observation. Cry some more.


Looked like complaining to me, seems to be all you're doing in here is bawing about something or another. You're complaining about someone calling you out on this right now.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Neville... 


I loved him in the books, but especially in the movies.  He grew into his teeth.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Looked like complaining to me, seems to be all you're doing in here is bawing about something or another. You're complaining about someone calling you out on this right now.



Of course it looks like complaining to you, you're the one too sensitive to handle opposing opinions. "Someone has a differing PoV?! I won't stand for this!" You've been riding my ass since the first time I posted in this thread.

People don't always agree with you. Welcome to the real world. You're going to have a frustrating life if you can't brush it off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Your crocodile tears are flooding this thread with their unsavoriness. Dry them up. 

Okay! There is an icon somewhere that has the Death Eaters and then Harry going "OMG its the KKK Run!" And then it has Dean looking all scared. I need that and the person who has it will get a rep from me.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, okay, jeez, I'll get it.    You are  trying to jar me from my laziness!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Okay, okay, jeez, I'll get it.    You are  trying to jar me from my laziness!


Awesome, there shall be bountiful reps involved.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome, this is getting used. And Adonis pops in just in time.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I forget where I found it but I was like  :rofl


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

I threw this together for fun:


----------



## Bart (Apr 3, 2011)

*Deathly Hallows Part II Review and Spoilers*


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Deathly Hallows Part II Review and Spoilers*



Must...not...read...spoilers.


----------



## Orxon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah, glad to read that. I was worried certain parts wouldn't be included like

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gringotts and The Prince's Tale.


----------



## Spigy (Apr 3, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Ah, glad to read that. I was worried certain parts wouldn't be included like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Haven't you seen the trailer? One of those is pretty obviously shown


----------



## Orxon (Apr 3, 2011)

Spigy said:


> Haven't you seen the trailer? One of those is pretty obviously shown



No


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Ah, glad to read that. I was worried certain parts wouldn't be included like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


We've known all of that would be included since the first movie, sounds like someone's not paying attention.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 14, 2011)

I got DH part 1 DVD yesterday. 

Wish I could watch blu-ray movies, blu-ray includes the opening scene of the next film.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Must...not...read...spoilers.



I read two parts; accidently of course, about what the first scene of the opening is _(I've forgotten most of it, but I can't un-forget how it starts lol)_ and the scene before the _"saddest scene"_ in the book/film.

P.S. I'll be getting Part I soon :WOW


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 15, 2011)

Getting part 1 BD tomorrow, should also be getting 1, and 4 also.

Amazon had 1-6 on sale for ten bucks each this week.


----------



## Bart (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome           ^


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

*is waiting for that eventual deluxe/ultimate box Blu-Ray set on some anniversary with boat load of extras*


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 16, 2011)

So that exclusive scene is pretty much a wash.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's edited like a trailer with one extended scene in the middle with Ollivander. It's pretty much "The wand chooses the Wizard!" and "Voldemort has the elderwand old man!"




As usual you can see why the deleted scenes were cut, though I did enjoy brief play duel Harry and Ron do, and the skipping stones scene. Though that last one was just because of how great Rupert Grint was in it, perfect facial expressions.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw the first part in the cinema (which was packed) and really enjoyed it, surprising myself. I'm actually quite looking forward to part II.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 16, 2011)

Just watched the movie for the first time on Blue Ray.

I wasn't expecting much from it because I have nearly always been disappointed with HP movies however this one was surprisingly good.

Can't wait for the second part now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 16, 2011)

Also the deleted scenes had the Dudley's Handshake, and it was just as awkward as the book.

Though I hope they just put a lot of make up on that dude, otherwise they casted him perfectly twelve years ago. That dude is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 16, 2011)

I still wish they had someone else to be Ginny.


----------



## Spigy (Apr 19, 2011)

What do you guys think?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZqVEilTUQw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## emROARS (Apr 19, 2011)

Spigy said:


> What do you guys think?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZqVEilTUQw[/YOUTUBE]​



* HYPERVENTILATES*


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2011)

Spigy said:


> What do you guys think?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZqVEilTUQw[/YOUTUBE]​



  


Soooooooo fucking beautiful 

pek pek


----------



## rancher8 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I got DH part 1 DVD yesterday.
> 
> Wish I could watch blu-ray movies, blu-ray includes the opening scene of the next film.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2011)

Great trailer; loved the way it used clips from all the movies to build up to the final parts. It really is sad to know that the series really is almost completely over. 


Black Wraith said:


> I still wish they had someone else to be Ginny.



I still wish thatBellatrix's  killing curse that missed Ginny had actually connected.


----------



## Bender (Apr 20, 2011)

^

What's up with the hate for Ginny?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 20, 2011)

Spigy said:


> What do you guys think?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZqVEilTUQw[/YOUTUBE]​



wow, I got goosebumps :WOW


----------



## Omolara (Apr 20, 2011)

Having been generally very disappointed wit the HP movies after CoS, I was surprised when I actually enjoyed this movie. 

They still got some things wrong, like adding in H/Hr angst and a triangle (if I wanted that mess, I'd watch Twilight), and sort of missing the point with Ron's character once again, but I'd definitely rewatch it. I honestly cannot say the same for the other movies save 1,2, and 4. 

I am super excited for the battle. So far, it looks like they'll do it justice. Actually, I'm just excited for the summer.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 20, 2011)

everyone should stop comparing the movies to the books. save yourselves the disappointment and enjoy the movies as they are. that said, every one of the movies was excellent in their own rights.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd say 3 and on those first 2 are just exercises in following exactly what was on the page where as, as the movies have moved on they have come into their own as films and left the books behind.

Although the way Deathly Hallows ends could prove to bring this franchise down in a glorious train wreck, so now it is just a matter of waiting to see if they can execute.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> What's up with the hate for Ginny?



Don't like her. A good number of people don't. There was even a pretty long conversation about it in this very thread a while back.


Taleran said:


> I'd say 3 and on those first 2 are just exercises in following exactly what was on the page where as, as the movies have moved on they have come into their own as films and left the books behind.



Left the books behind in what way? Certainly not in terms of storytelling quality.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Left the books behind in what way? Certainly not in terms of storytelling quality.



Well, I thought I liked the sith movie, but that was untill I saw the seventh and thought "Oh shit, harry potter can be badass! Last movie suuuuuucked."


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> \
> Left the books behind in what way? Certainly not in terms of storytelling quality.



They are more movies than adaptations of books.


----------



## Beastly (Apr 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> They are more movies than adaptations of books.



This is true. I honestly didn't enjoy the sixth movie very much because it didnt follow the book well. The seventh movie did a better job


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well, I thought I liked the sith movie, but that was untill I saw the seventh and thought "Oh shit, harry potter can be badass! Last movie suuuuuucked."



I had a few good criticisms for the sixth movie even before the seventh was released, but yeah the last one was pretty good.


Taleran said:


> They are more movies than adaptations of books.



Which, I found, made them suffer quite a bit.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

I found the opposite but that is just me.


----------



## Bender (Apr 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Don't like her. A good number of people don't.



Huh, so tvtropes wasn't lying when they said she was hated.  Then again, I didn't either I wanted Harry to end up with Hermione.


----------



## rancher8 (Apr 27, 2011)

New trailer, I believe.



*Spoiler*: __ 



     It looks like the battle is going to be quite embellished from the book. Which may be a plus depending how well it is done. The battle in the book was rather dull, due to the non-descriptiveness. 

      The only thing I am worried about is if they are going to get to Dumbledore's past. Although, in the first part it is foreshadowed that he had a shakey past. It wasn't as prominent as in the book.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 27, 2011)

Awful


----------



## ElementX (Apr 27, 2011)

The battle looks awesome.

But what was up with the jump scene? When I saw that I was like ... then was like


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeeeeah I am.. not okay with some of those weird changes?  

BUT YOU KNOW WHAT?? THEY KEPT THE MOLLY/BELLA FIGHT IN SO WHATEVER


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Awful



Looked pretty fucking awesome, what was "Awful" about it


----------



## Fierce (Apr 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Looked pretty fucking awesome, what was "Awful" about it



Everything. Fuck David Yates and his artistic license. 

Edit: I actually just typed a big long wall of text, raging about how every movie since the first two has been terrible, but especially the last 4 (directed by David Yates). Then I remembered that I promised myself I'd stop caring. The last 5 movies are/were abominations. I've heard all the arguments about adapting books to films, but the last 5 movies were like there wasn't even an effort made to stay as true as possible to the books. An absurd amount of relevant and enjoyable content was not only removed, but replaced with elaborate scenes that didn't even happen in the books.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm at school now so I can't hear the trailer, but this looks fucking amazing to me. I don't know what's so 'awful' about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else lol'ed when Harry pushed Voldemort down the edge?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> New trailer, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great.

lol at harry pushing Voldemort.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

The trailer was surprisingly good.  Hopefully the changes to the final battle are exciting.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2011)

This movie will make me do things to myself.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 28, 2011)

Snape looks so gorgeous. *drool*


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This movie will make me do things to myself.



I will just watch it to be done with the movies.  The series stopped being interesting, for me, years ago.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 28, 2011)

*HYPERVENTILATES AT MOVIE TRAILER*


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2011)

lol at purists bawing about changes



the fight between harry and voldemort in the book would never work in a movie, it would be an epic let down and harry potter would be known forever by this

the way that they are going to make it will actually be really good by the descriptions that i have read from ppl who watched the screening

for the first time i am actually supporting those changes, this time they are totally necessary


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm excited. But I'm really sick of people getting all pissed of at the movies. They won't be as good as the books, what movie has. There needs to be a separate way to judge them because it is going to be different. Fucking book hipsters


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2011)

Koi said:


> Yeeeeah I am.. not okay with some of those weird changes?
> 
> BUT YOU KNOW WHAT?? THEY KEPT THE MOLLY/BELLA FIGHT IN SO WHATEVER



I wander if they'll include:
"NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH!"

EDIT:
A lot of my friends who haven't read the books thought the first part was a little boring. I had to convince them that the second part will be mostly action. I hope that they don't screw it up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2011)

i love voldemort's NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i love voldemort's NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH



I keep playing that over and over again.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

I loved Harry's words to Tom Riddle right before jumping lol.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm really hoping it improves on the source material - felt the book was not a great way to end our generation's most popular epic. Gonna give the film a chance though.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> lol at purists bawing about changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is the fight going to be changed in the movie? I kinda liked how it ended in the book, because there would have been no realistic way for Harry to defeat Voldemort in an actual battle, even though it was a little anticlimactic this way.^^


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2011)

Kirath said:


> How is the fight going to be changed in the movie? I kinda liked how it ended in the book, because there would have been no realistic way for Harry to defeat Voldemort in an actual battle, even though it was a little anticlimactic this way.^^



I think they're going to draw it out and throw some spells here and there to try and make things look more epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2011)

Kirath said:


> How is the fight going to be changed in the movie? I kinda liked how it ended in the book, because there would have been no realistic way for Harry to defeat Voldemort in an actual battle, even though it was a little anticlimactic this way.^^



*Spoiler*: __ 



well, they couldnt make harry keep walking in circles with voldie and talking all that shit to him and then they clash spells 

then looks like they decided to make voldie run after harry trying to kill him throught the castle

imo its not impossible, harry has the elder wand, he can defend any spell

the problem is the cliff jumping thing, but it could be interpreted as harry trying to show that voldemort cares for his life more than care about killing him

after that cliff thing they will arrive where they have their final showdown and harry finally defeats him

ppl have said it will be a long fight, they will pass throught many places of the castle, it will be good, it wont be a let down, and i am happy that they changed it


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

Elder Wand  =/= Guaranteed victory, though.  Dumbledore got it by defeating it, after all.  

My problem isn't that they extended the fight, it's that it seems like they did it in kind of a ridiculous way. (According to early screenings, they like fight in midair?)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Everything. Fuck David Yates and his artistic license.
> 
> Edit: I actually just typed a big long wall of text, raging about how every movie since the first two has been terrible, but especially the last 4 (directed by David Yates). Then I remembered that I promised myself I'd stop caring. The last 5 movies are/were abominations. I've heard all the arguments about adapting books to films, but the last 5 movies were like there wasn't even an effort made to stay as true as possible to the books. An absurd amount of relevant and enjoyable content was not only removed, but replaced with elaborate scenes that didn't even happen in the books.



Should judge it separate from the book. You have the books and you have the movies. It's silly to judge them


----------



## Fierce (Apr 28, 2011)

David Yates made his own story. I'm not okay with that.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree.  The Yates+Kloves duo is kind of.. awful, actually. \:  Maybe not for another project.  Maybe with their own story they'd be totally alright, but.. not with the source material they're given.


----------



## Nic (Apr 28, 2011)

oh for goodness sake, the fight needed to be made longer for the theatrical version.  Heck i didn't even like how it ended in the book.  The set up was great with them circling each other and Harry making fun of Tom, but the end result was disappointing as it was so short.   Last thing the typical movie goer wants to see in an action pack film is a huge build-up with the climactic fight lasting a few seconds leaving them disappointed.  Anyways loved the trailer, i'm glad they decided to enhance the war to an even greater level.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 28, 2011)

the movies are fine. It's pointless to compare the books and the movies together because they're so different.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Been awhile since I posted in this thread.

Any significant developments for the film?


----------



## Nic (Apr 28, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread.
> 
> Any significant developments for the film?



well they released the first trailer for it yesterday.   Double


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy crap when I saw the trailer i jizzed. This movie is going to be incredible. Probably going to rake in more than 1 billion.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 28, 2011)

Overall, the trailer looked amazing. I've been wanting to see this war on the big screen ever since the book came out. Given that it is a movie, it's hardly a surprise that they will amp it up a little, which I'm quite fine with.

...Although this is going to be the last HP release night ever. 


And Itachi pulled a Snape in the preview. 



Nic said:


> oh for goodness sake, the fight needed to be made longer for the theatrical version.  Heck i didn't even like how it ended in the book.  The set up was great with them circling each other and Harry making fun of Tom, but the end result was disappointing as it was so short.   Last thing the typical movie goer wants to see in an action pack film is a huge build-up with the climactic fight lasting a few seconds leaving them disappointed.  Anyways loved the trailer, i'm glad they decided to enhance the war to an even greater level.



I'm with you here, and I'm a mad HP enthusiast. I've been following the series for 12 years now and I'm usually very particular about how they do the movies, but this is one thing I'm glad they elaborated on. I'm sure there will be things in this movie I don't like, but that fight was anti-climactic in the book so it was smart of them to add to it.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree that the fight in the book was anticlimatic, I look foward to seeing how they handle it now.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't find the last scene in the book anti-climatic, books and films are different. If JK Rowling wrote a long fight scene between Harry and Voldemort it would detract from the build up and tension.

The movies never really bothered with the similarities and differences between Harry and Voldemort, not as much as the books anyway. The way how they have portrayed Harry is also different to how he has been portrayed in the books. The image the movies create is similar to the way the characters view Harry in the book, that he is the ''chosen one'' ''That he will awaken his potential and rival Voldemort''. In the books we are led to believe that the characters views are not entirely correct and that he will succeed due to more mysterious qualities.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 29, 2011)

emROARS said:


> It's pointless to compare the books and the movies together because they're so different.



Which is the problem.

What did you expect out of the final showdown between Harry and Voldemort, in the book? The most powerful dark wizard of all time vs a 17 year old, slightly above average wizard. Think they were going to go spell-for-spell in an epic duel? Think Harry was going to somehow outwit Voldemort? It ended perfectly. 

Movie is/will be awful.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

One thing I never really understood about Harry is his somewhat flippant attitude. I'm not saying he should have chased power like a maniac but the way how he behaved at certain times you wouldn't believe that a maniac wanted his head. 

I'd be working my socks off to become as skilled as possible.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 29, 2011)

I found the ending in the book really anti-climatic, I'm going to enjoy the movie battle much more.  



Fierce said:


> Movie is/will be awful.



Then don't watch it.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 29, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Then don't watch it.



But then how will I know what to specifically explain is wrong with the movie to all of the people who think it's God's gift to Harry Potter fans?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 29, 2011)

Fierce said:


> But then how will I know what to specifically explain is wrong with the movie to all of the people who think it's God's gift to Harry Potter fans?



They couldn't care less about what you explain to them.  

If they love the movie, so what? We all have different opinions.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Then don't watch it.



It really annoys me when people say such things as entertainment is not the only reason people watch movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2011)

Fierce said:


> But then how will I know what to specifically explain is wrong with the movie to all of the people who think it's God's gift to Harry Potter fans?



Really, your whole reason to see the movie is just so you can bitch at it?

I really hate internet-bred cynicism sometimes, especially when it's just cynicism solely for the sake of it and self-righteousness.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 29, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It really annoys me when people say such things as entertainment is not the only reason people watch movies.



I don't see why someone would watch a movie if they know it will suck and won't enjoy it. Unless they're forced to watch it, or they just want to bitch at it, like *Vonocourt* said.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I don't see why someone would watch a movie if they know it will suck and won't enjoy it. Unless they're forced to watch it, or they just want to bitch at it, like *Vonocourt* said.


Seeing how the director adapts the novel into a film. 
Seeing a particular actor's performance. 
Special effects. 
Critiquing the movie. 
Comparing the film to others of a similar genre. 
Socialising with friends. 
Seeing how it all ends. 
Seeing the role music plays in the film and how effective it is.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't see why someone would care what my motivations for seeing the movie are. Does my criticizing (what I take to be) the movie's flaws hurt your glorified view of the movie? The only way what I say about the movie could detract from your experience is if you believe what I'm saying is accurate.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 29, 2011)

Some of you are letting your love for Harry Potter blind your judgement. You are telling me you never watched a movie you thought was going to mildly interesting/terrible for any other reasons? I myself wasn't really a fan of the Harry Potter movies toward the middle of the series. It got somewhat better with Half Blood Prince and then a lot better Deathly Hallows Part 1, so now I'm hopeful. But anyway, I loved the books and so I saw the movies because of my investment with the series, and to see how they were adapted etc.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 30, 2011)

Fierce said:


> I don't see why someone would care what my motivations for seeing the movie are. Does my criticizing (what I take to be) the movie's flaws hurt your glorified view of the movie? The only way what I say about the movie could detract from your experience is if you believe what I'm saying is accurate.


I don't care, I just think that's a incredibly flawed way to think about entertainment. Why would you value that as a good use of your time, other than an attempt to get some internet-cred.



ElementX said:


> Some of you are letting your love for Harry Potter blind your judgement. You are telling me you never watched a movie you thought was going to mildly interesting/terrible for any other reasons?



Love of Harry Potter? While I do really like the book series(I did grow up with it after all), I'm not blinded enough to the point where I think the series is perfect. I mean, I wrote up a pretty scathing impression of the film adaption for Sorcerer's Stone in the "Rate the last..." thread.

And this is different than watching The Room or something of a similar ilk. While that viewing would in good fun, this is just bitterness. This is going into a two and a half hour movie predisposed to hating it, then most likely coming out complaining about how much you hated it. I just don't see why any one would willingly want to subject themselves to a potentially unpleasant experience.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2011)

Found this:


----------



## sel (Apr 30, 2011)

Koi said:


> Yeeeeah I am.. not okay with some of those weird changes?
> 
> BUT YOU KNOW WHAT?? THEY KEPT THE MOLLY/BELLA FIGHT IN SO WHATEVER



If they cut out the "NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH" line I will rage like rampant fiendyfyre


----------



## Kαrin (May 1, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Found this:



Haha .


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I don't see why someone would watch a movie if they know it will suck and won't enjoy it. Unless they're forced to watch it, or they just want to bitch at it, like *Vonocourt* said.



How do you know a film will suck from a subjective experience before actually watching it?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2011)

So I'm re-reading the seventh book...every part with Harry and Ginny is terribad.


----------



## tinhamodic (May 5, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> So I'm re-reading the seventh book...every part with Harry and Ginny is terribad.



Deathly Hallows felt rushed, she should've made the book into two parts also. I think JKR just wanted it to be over.


----------



## Fierce (May 5, 2011)

DH book was fine. Romantic pairings and their development was so incredibly irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

Deathly Hallows book 7 should have been without the epilogue. Although I did like the name Albus Severus...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then how do you explain the Ron bashing? I mean he and Hermione are on pretty much equal footing in the books, they get around the same amount of page time, but Ron gets seriously bashed. It's because people who wanted Harry and Hermione to end up together want to see Ron as some kind of villain. It's so bad to the point that there's a trope specifically for it in fan fiction.


 
He is portrayed as a selfish brat throughout the entirety of the series - he has a few minutes or months of redemption and falls back into the same self-centered patterns. Among his friends, his best characteristics shine - but alone, I do not find him a likable character at all, and it seems emotionally immature for him to only be at his best when others around him have to dig in their feet and practically rip him away from his bad traits. The series also whored him out for comedic purposes and then made him somehow become a gentleman in dire moments to, again, redeem his character for a short while.

Ginny's meh. 

Her/R:  Their relationship had a few good points but again, it seemed forced and it seemed as if he would have these sparkling moments of chivalry only for him to spoil it with either his selfishness or a well-placed comedic moment broke the spell. He is potrayed as emotionally inept so often that it is difficult to take his relationship with her seriously. However, I could argue that his trait countered hers, her ability, without fail, to pry into others' emotions and generally be keen as possible about it, and of discerning the emotions of others. Could be a good point for them. 

And I agree with Vonocourt about the HG.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2011)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> And I agree with Vonocourt about the HG.


I guess its a good thing canon says otherwise.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 8, 2011)

I saw the trailer and noticed that new scene with Harry and Voldy falling together...piqued my interest, but it's probably less dramatic than it looks. 

Part of me wishes that the movie would disregard the ending in the book and instead go with Harry dying. People would crucify the screenwriter/director...the furor would be great fun.


----------



## emROARS (May 8, 2011)

tinhamodic said:


> Deathly Hallows felt rushed, she should've made the book into two parts also. I think JKR just wanted it to be over.



Actually it was the opposite. JK didn't want to finish the book for a while but her manager was telling her to hurry it up.

She's thinking about writing more books because of it (as well as the fact that she actually grieved when she finished them)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Actually it was the opposite. JK didn't want to finish the book for a while but her manager was telling her to hurry it up.
> 
> She's thinking about writing more books because of it (as well as the fact that she actually grieved when she finished them)


Finishing writing for me is a depressing thing eventually, especially when its all over and there's no more parts. Its like saying buy to old friends.


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> So I'm re-reading the seventh book...every part with Harry and Ginny is terribad.



 I think that goes for their entire relationship.

I wanted LunaXHarry to happen, damn it!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think that goes for their entire relationship.
> 
> I wanted LunaXHarry to happen, damn it!


What makes the first quote so silly is that there isn't a lot of Harry and Ginny, once again it sounds like dumb shipping bullshit. 

I'm sorry, just because stuff doesn't go exactly your way at the end of a book/movie/show doesn't mean everyone wants you hear you cry about it constantly. Go to one of those shitty wank sites for that.


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What makes the first quote so silly is that there isn't a lot of Harry and Ginny, once again it sounds like dumb shipping bullshit.
> 
> I'm sorry, just because stuff doesn't go exactly your way at the end of a book/movie/show doesn't mean everyone wants you hear you cry about it constantly. Go to one of those shitty wank sites for that.



Ouch. That was unnecessary harsh. 

I didn't realize that one sidelong comment with a laughing .gif and a herp a derp face was crying about it constantly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ouch. That was unnecessary harsh.
> 
> I didn't realize that one sidelong comment with a laughing .gif and a herp a derp face was crying about it constantly.


Welcome to the mean streets of Naruto Forums, better grab something you protect your chest...may I suggest something in Kevlar?


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I saw the trailer and noticed that new scene with Harry and Voldy falling together...piqued my interest, but it's probably less dramatic than it looks.
> 
> Part of me wishes that the movie would disregard the ending in the book and instead go with Harry dying. People would crucify the screenwriter/director...the furor would be great fun.



Well yeah in an interesting world that would happen but J.K. okays all the scripts.

Which is a shame because I think a less liberal following of the source could make them much better films.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well yeah in an interesting world that would happen but J.K. okays all the scripts.
> 
> Which is a shame because I think a less liberal following of the source could make them much better films.



Very true. I'd frankly love it if she had no creative control over the movies. The final movie is a golden opportunity to change the terrible ending she wrote and turn it into something interesting. Before the Rowling fans lunge at me with honed knives, I should add that I don't think she's always bad -- I quite like some of the elements she wrote, like building up Dumbledore as this idealised figure and then sort of deconstructing this myth/ideal later. That was unexpected, and good stuff. I just think she handles certain areas quite poorly, so it would be really interesting to see them changed or played with in the movies. 

(Sometimes the changes in the movies are actually worse than the source material, though. I'm still cringing at the memory of Harry flirting with a girl in a cafe or that shoelaces 'look how full of romantic tension this is' scene. Ugh.)


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

No, the rowling fans agree. The epilogue was a brick to the face


----------



## colours (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Fierce (May 9, 2011)

For any faults in J.K.'s story, the movies are infinitely worse.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2011)

Fierce said:


> For any faults in J.K.'s story, the movies are infinitely worse.


They are and pretty much because they chose to omit so much stuff early on that became important later. 

Its really hard for anyone who actually read the books to truly enjoy the movies because you'll be pulling at your hair the whole time.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its really hard for anyone who actually read the books to truly enjoy the movies because you'll be pulling at your hair the whole time.


Weird, I don't have that problem at all.


----------



## Fierce (May 10, 2011)

In my experience, there's people who are just happy to see the story adapted at all, and there's those who have a strong imagination and expected the film to live up to it. I'm not saying the former don't necessarily have a strong imagination --- just that they don't mind if the film deviates from their expectations. It might not be that black and white, but that's what I've noticed.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Fierce said:


> In my experience, there's people who are just happy to see the story adapted at all, and there's those who have a strong imagination and expected the film to live up to it. I'm not saying the former don't necessarily have a strong imagination --- just that they don't mind if the film deviates from their expectations. It might not be that black and white, but that's what I've noticed.



I think this is very true.

I'm definitely the later. I try to separate the movie and the book, but I always seem to end up disappointed. I'm not sure if Hollywood is really that crappy or if I'm just too picky. 

But, anyway, I can appreciate some changes. I thought that the HBP movie was really good even though they made a lot of changes (well...good aside from the whole skipping-the-end-battle-and-blowing-up-the-burrow thing), but OOTP had probably just as many changes but I freakin' hated it. I guess it depends on _what_ the changes are and how they effect the tone of the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2011)

Fierce said:


> In my experience, there's people who are just happy to see the story adapted at all, and there's those who have a strong imagination and expected the film to live up to it. I'm not saying the former don't necessarily have a strong imagination --- just that they don't mind if the film deviates from their expectations. It might not be that black and white, but that's what I've noticed.


The things that bothered me in the movie were the way fan reaction seemed to change some things, like how Snape looks. 

And then things that were too over the top, like how Mad Eye Moody looks.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The things that bothered me in the movie were the way fan reaction seemed to change some things, like how Snape looks.
> 
> And then things that were too over the top, like how Mad Eye Moody looks.



Or when they blatantly get characters' ages wrong 
*cough*Sirius and Lupin are in their 30s not their 40s and 50s*cough*cough*

I do agree on the Snape thing though. He's my favorite character and I love Alan Rickman, but it's just so wrong. It's like a character can't be "good" unless they are also attractive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> Or when they blatantly get characters' ages wrong
> *cough*Sirius and Lupin are in their 30s not their 40s and 50s*cough*cough*
> 
> I do agree on the Snape thing though. He's my favorite character and I love Alan Rickman, but it's just so wrong. It's like a character can't be "good" unless they are also attractive.


Pretty much, and then they blatantly ignore some things that were left out of the movie before and never explain it, like who Moony and Padfoot were, and then the next movie they act as if you should just know.


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

The trailer looks good for a movie, but when I think of the book it makes me think "wtf?" Harry suddenly grabs Voldemort and pulls him off the castle tower? Something about that just struck me as silly.

I am happy about them keeping Mrs. Weasley and Bellatrix's fight in. That was a good stand-out point among the war, along with Neville killing Nagini.

On another note though, I always laugh whenever people try to criticize controversial opinions of something they personally like as "internet criticism." The fact that people are voicing their dissatisfaction with the Harry Potter films through the internet makes their criticism no less valid. People are free to say whatever they want. And honestly, the Harry Potter movies do take a few too many liberties in terms of leaving out important information from the books.  There is a lot to be criticized, simple as that.

As for DH itself, it wasn't the best book in the series, and the epilogue was pretty damn awful, but as a whole, it was good. I don't know why people expected Harry to fight on even terms with Voldemort when he never even once displayed the power or skill necessary to do so. And while I felt the battle was somewhat anticlimactic when I first read it, after some time I thought Voldemort's defeat actually tied together a lot of themes J.K. Rowling had written into her books for a long time. J.K. is by no means a perfect writer, but I think she makes just as many good turns and she does poor mistakes.

At any rate, I just hope the movie is decent. But expect there to be some criticism from HP fans, myself included.


Psallo a Cappella said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very well-said. Pretty much my own thoughts on Ron as well.


----------



## Beastly (May 14, 2011)

Saw the trailer for the deathly hallows part 2, its extremely epic but I don't remember Harry and Voldemort fighting in a castle tower when i read the book...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Saw the trailer for the deathly hallows part 2, its extremely epic but I don't remember Harry and Voldemort fighting in a castle tower when i read the book...


I like how people keep saying this. When will people understand, the movie is not the book.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

Yeah true the books will always be better, but for part 1 was the best harry potter book to movie yet, but pretty sure part 2 will be even better.


----------



## Velocity (May 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how people keep saying this. When will people understand, the movie is not the book.



Whether it is or it isn't, the point still stands. Harry is meant to have an epic speech, not chuck himself and Voldy out the window. To have both would just be weird.

"blah blah blah blah blah!"
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"
*both jump out the window*

Yeeeeaaaah, that won't work.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> Whether it is or it isn't, the point still stands. Harry is meant to have an epic speech, not chuck himself and Voldy out the window. To have both would just be weird.
> 
> "blah blah blah blah blah!"
> "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"
> ...


He probably still will, but the action in the books was badly done, it needs something to spice it up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Yeah true the *books will always be better*, but for part 1 was the best harry potter book to movie yet, but pretty sure part 2 will be even better.



Except for, I argue, rendering the choreography in fights.

Which is why I am so bloody eager to see the Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2011)

In the book or not, that scene came off as extremely silly. There are ways they could increase the tension of the fight without adding ridiculous action.


----------



## LeafCake (May 16, 2011)

They killed off Dobby, therefore I refuse to watch part II 
I fucking love Dobby.


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2011)

You didn't know that? 

I guess you didn't read the books. But yeah, everyone loved Dobby.


----------



## LeafCake (May 16, 2011)

Nah, I was one of the few that was never interested in reading the HP series but liked the films.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Except for, I argue, rendering the choreography in fights.
> 
> Which is why I am so bloody eager to see the Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.



Yeah no doubt, probably only flaw of JK's writing is the action isn't that fast paced but then in writing it never is, famously Shakespeare in romero+juliet the fight scene at the beginning of the story, shakespeare just wrote they fight. So maybe its better they leave it open ended to be dictated by the movies utilisation of the fighting scenes.


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2011)

I wonder why they didn't kill Wormtail where he was supposed to die.


----------



## Kαrin (May 17, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder why they didn't kill Wormtail where he was supposed to die.



Because it would've raised the content rating of the movie and then kids would've whined about it.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Because it would've raised the content rating of the movie and then kids would've whined about it.


His death was less brutal than Doby's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Yeah no doubt, probably only flaw of JK's writing is the action isn't that fast paced but then in writing it never is, famously Shakespeare in romero+juliet the fight scene at the beginning of the story, shakespeare just wrote they fight. So maybe its better they leave it open ended to be dictated by the movies utilisation of the fighting scenes.


Shakespaeare was writing *A PLAY* they're not meant to be read, they're meant to be watched. All he needed to write was they fight and the winner, maybe if someone gets badly injured or killed. 

This is probably the absolute worst example you could have come up with.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 17, 2011)

New trailer:

Shinobido 2


My childhood is over soon 8(


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2011)

Voldemort crawling on the floor ... 

I wonder why on earth that was happening, given wandless magic :WOW


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

These trailers have a powerful ability to make the movies look better than they usually are. I seriously hope that isn't the case here and the movie turns out as good as the trailer makes it look.

I  still can't stop laughing every time I see Harry pull Voldemort off the roof though. Something about that just strikes me as being so silly. Voldemort's "NYAAAAAAAAAA!" doesn't help either. 

Voldemort crawling on the ground also struck me as... off. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

10 years since the release of the first movie in 2001.

How time flies.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to be so sad once this whole Harry Potter saga is finished. I grew up with the characters and the releases of the films, I can't believe it's almost over...


----------



## Jena (Jun 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 10 years since the release of the first movie in 2001.
> 
> How time flies.



13 years since the first book came out!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

That was how I felt after I finished the last book. Because even with the flaws in the series, Harry Potter was a big part of my childhood. It is sad to see everything come to an end.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2011)

I just saw the first part and I kinda liked it. The romance is so terrible though.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2011)

Epic trailer was trailer 

It's gonna suck to see something that I grew up with end.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Except for, I argue, rendering the choreography in fights.
> 
> Which is why I am so bloody eager to see the Battle for Hogwarts on the big screen.



yeah Rowling kinda sucks at writing fights.

Voldemort Vs Dumbledore was epic mind you. And the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



siege of hogwarts


 had amazing notion but the inter personal fights? Very abstract and sometimes rushed.
Take a page from the game of thrones guy Rowling baby.


----------



## Koi (Jun 18, 2011)

NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Koi said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH



This never gets old.


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzrgXFeX_o[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously ... the score for _DH2_ will never be as great as _Philosopher's Stone_ or _Prisoner of Azkaban_ ... John Williams! :WOW


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzrgXFeX_o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seriously ... the score for _DH2_ will never be as great as _Philosopher's Stone_ or _Prisoner of Azkaban_ ... John Williams! :WOW



_Philosopher's Stone_ and _Prisoner of Azkaban_ had so great music, I agree *.* I loved _Deathly Hallows_ Part 1 Soundtrack too, I hope Part 2 Soundtrack will be great too. 

I think _Goblet of Fire_ had the worst Soundtrack ever... 'Can you dance like a hippogriff, NA NA NA NANA NAAA!'


----------



## darctrase (Jun 18, 2011)

New trailer looks great.



The Imp said:


> The romance is so terrible though.



A lot of people say that; Why? Ok, the Harry/Ginny thing came out of no where and was, well, hormonally driven.

But is the romance really that bad?


----------



## Distance (Jun 18, 2011)

Dem deathly hallows part 2 trailer was crazy! going to be watching this in the cinema no doubt!


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> _Philosopher's Stone_ and _Prisoner of Azkaban_ had so great music, I agree *.* I loved _Deathly Hallows_ Part 1 Soundtrack too, I hope Part 2 Soundtrack will be great too.
> 
> I think _Goblet of Fire_ had the worst Soundtrack ever... 'Can you dance like a hippogriff, NA NA NA NANA NAAA!'



Agreed 

Out of all the tracks my favourite are:

*1.* _Finale (utterly amazing)._
*2.* _Hedwig's Theme._
*3.* _Double Trouble._

Lmao at the Hippogriff song from GoF 

The only track from the GoF soundtrack I liked was _Potter Waltz_


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> Agreed
> 
> Out of all the tracks my favourite are:
> 
> ...



I love those all  Also 'In Noctem' from _Half-Blood Prince_ was so beautiful, I can't believe they cut that scene from the movie T_T


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

Ooooooh  ^


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1husf7G6Zs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

T__T


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

That was awesome :WOW


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

I know :WOW One of the best moments ever, and it wasn't even put in the movie...


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, a shame tbh :3

hopefully they won't edit out scenes potentially like that in DH2.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

They better not >>

btw,



Google told me so

Any speculation what this is about?


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm ... 

Ah yeah, I knew about the Pottermore site when it came out, but I only found out about the Youtube announcement yesterday lol.

New books, thinking I?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Rowling said that it's not a new book, but something equally exciting.


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

Pottermore = More Harry Potter books 

Oooh she did?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish  I think I'm gonna feel so trolled after 5 days. I can't think of anything that would be 'equally' exciting as a new book.


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, neither can I


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 18, 2011)

Distance said:


> Dem deathly hallows part 2 trailer was crazy! going to be watching this in the cinema no doubt!



Same here, just saw the great new trailer this morning!

I've read all the books and seen all the films, I'll miss the films but I can always rewatch them on DVD/Blu-ray, re-read the books or play the video games.

Also I'm looking forward to the Pottermore reveal.


----------



## Fierce (Jun 18, 2011)

Speculation is that Pottermore is going to be an MMO.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Speculation is that Pottermore is going to be an MMO.



Would be kinda cool actually


----------



## Adagio (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe backstory or universe expansion? Like the founding of Hogwarts or something would be interesting


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Most of the people guess it's gonna be an encyclopedia, Potter Wiki or something like that.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd like the encyclopedia to be shown, or maybe something else. 

oh and if people want GIF's of the new trailer just PM me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2011)

Who else is with me that Bellatrix should have been killed by Neville instead of Molly Weasley?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Comic Book Guy said:


> Who else is with me that Bellatrix should have been killed by Neville instead of Molly Weasley?






*Spoiler*: __ 



That seemed like the predictable thing, but I'm kind of glad it wasn't like that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2011)

^

Same

plus I liked the "Not my daughter bitch! Not my daughter bitch!" statement she made when she attacked Bellatrix.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I didn't think it was reasonable to think that Neville could have stood up to Bellatrix, we don't know too much about Molly's past so at least you can assume she did something in the war.


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2011)

I liked how Molly was the one to face Bellatrix.

*Spoiler*: __ 




And how Neville was the one to kill Nagini. I can't wait for that part in the movie. It was so bad ass.




Shouldn't this be in spoiler tags though? 

I guess the assumption is that everyone has read the books, but I'm sure there are some people in here who haven't.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 18, 2011)

pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore
pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore
pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore
pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore
pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore pottermore


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 18, 2011)

I fucking cried for part 1. I hope I don't for part 2 (I'm guessing I will?)


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2011)

is part 2 already out?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> is part 2 already out?


Nope, but I would guess that much like the Deviant Art groups, that as the movie gets closer we will see tons more HP related stuff around here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 18, 2011)

I have it by 15th,and just gunna watch with friends at home


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> I fucking cried for part 1. I hope I don't for part 2 (I'm guessing I will?)



Oh God.
You will.

The second half of the book had be sobbing constantly.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I  still can't stop laughing every time I see Harry pull Voldemort off the roof though. Something about that just strikes me as being so silly.



That was actually my favourite part of the trailer. It might be because it was actually unexpected, for once. These movies could do with a lot more departure from the source material, so I'm glad that there are at least one or two changes. Not that change in itself is good, though -- there were changes before that made me cringe with how bad they were, but I liked the Harry-Voldemort moment. Their final duel in the book was appallingly bad, so I hope it has been drastically changed in the movie. 

I agree that the constant 'NYAAAA!' is comedic, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> That was actually my favourite part of the trailer. It might be because it was actually unexpected, for once. These movies could do with a lot more departure from the source material, so I'm glad that there are at least one or two changes. Not that change in itself is good, though -- there were changes before that made me cringe with how bad they were, but I liked the Harry-Voldemort moment. Their final duel in the book was appallingly bad, so I hope it has been drastically changed in the movie.
> 
> I agree that the constant 'NYAAAA!' is comedic, though.



No sure what you mean...but

[YOUTUBE]S1r47FTktSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Man I always forget this thread exists. Damn I'm so excited for the second part. They really need to make the Harry vs Voldemort fight more exciting (which they seem to be doing). The deaths of Remus and Tonks also need to be on screen this time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone else wishing they were able to go to Leakycon for the movie this year?  



Adagio said:


> Maybe backstory or universe expansion? Like the founding of Hogwarts or something would be interesting



Unlikely as it is because it would probably have to be in book format, I would love a prequel about either the founding of Hogwarts or Dumbledore's youth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Man I always forget this thread exists. Damn I'm so excited for the second part. They really need to make the Harry vs Voldemort fight more exciting (which they seem to be doing). The deaths of Remus and Tonks also need to be on screen this time.



So does Fred (or was it George) for that matter, the problem with the Final Battle is that we don't see enough of it, because we are stuck to Harry's POV.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Man I always forget this thread exists. Damn I'm so excited for the second part. They really need to make the Harry vs Voldemort fight more exciting (which they seem to be doing). The deaths of Remus and Tonks also need to be on screen this time.


Yeah because that's a good idea in the movie, give screen time to characters made even less important by the movie writing.


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

LMAO Tonks in Harry Potter.

"Hi Harry! I'm here for my appearance so the fans don't get butthurt. I won't actually do anything useful, but, you know, I'll _exist_. Oh, by the way, I inexplicably got rid of my purple hair and Lupin and I got married at some point. Well, bye-bye now. I'll see you again when it's time for me to die."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> LMAO Tonks in Harry Potter.
> 
> "Hi Harry! I'm here for my appearance so the fans don't get butthurt. I won't actually do anything useful, but, you know, I'll _exist_. Oh, by the way, I inexplicably got rid of my purple hair and Lupin and I got married at some point. Well, bye-bye now. I'll see you again when it's time for me to die."


Pretty much, it was kind of the same with Dobby too, The movies went through a lot of trouble to make these characters just not matter, going as far as to cut out Lupin and Harry's argument in the last movie and all the Dobby parts from four, why they're throwing all of this back when they could have just written a better way out makes the story feel odd.


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm convinced that the movies have gone the approach of just _assuming_ that everyone who watches them have read the books.

They cut out so much! If I didn't already know what was happening, I'd be so freakin' confused.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm convinced that the movies have gone the approach of just _assuming_ that everyone who watches them have read the books.
> 
> They cut out so much! If I didn't already know what was happening, I'd be so freakin' confused.


What's odd is you really wouldn't know how confused you'd be if you never read the books, my mind blocked most of it out.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm convinced that the movies have gone the approach of just _assuming_ that everyone who watches them have read the books.
> 
> They cut out so much! If I didn't already know what was happening, I'd be so freakin' confused.



My mom always watched the movies with me when I bought them on DVD, she started to read the books only at the end of last year. After she read all 7 books, we had a Potter movie-marathon together, and she said; "I finally understand what's going on"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm convinced that the movies have gone the approach of just _assuming_ that everyone who watches them have read the books.



Which is not a bad assumption really


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

I wonder how bloody rich JKR will be. . .


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Comic Book Guy said:


> Who else is with me that Bellatrix should have been killed by Neville instead of Molly Weasley?



At first that is what I thought but when I read JK Rowling's explanation Molly killing Bellatrix is a nicer touch. Molly was someone who cared greatly for her family, Bellatrix ( by her own admission) would be happy to sacrifice her child to the Dark Lord. 

If Neville killed Bellatrix her flaws as a human being wouldn't have been highlighted in her final moments as people would more than likely see it as retribution/revenge on Neville's part.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how bloody rich JKR will be. . .



don't fucking tell me. That woman lived fifty yards from my house when she first wrote Philosopher's Stone and she's a bloody billionaire already.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

I know people who knew her as "that poor skinny British doormat"


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh that would be weird seeing someone you knew or lived near you get famous   Although at least JKR seems like a very charitable person too, so she uses her money for good things compared to some other rich people imo.  

Can't wait for the next movie, saw the previews and lots of people on tumblr have made awesome gifs


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2011)

She'll be richer when Pottermore is officially announced. 

I'm convinced it's an MMO.


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2011)

What's Pottermore?  

I saw something for it on tumblr (like an interactional website where you can buy e-copies of the books?) but it said that it didn't really exist.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 20, 2011)

Sen said:


> What's Pottermore?



No one knows yet, it will we revealed in 3 days. 



Google told me so


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

^ 

Basically this. If you click on the owl on the right, it directs you to a youtube page where a countdown is listed. JKR posted it a few days ago and is being hush-hush on what it is until she plans to reveal it at the end of the countdown.

EDIT: Damn, too slow ha ha


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh that looks cool 

Guess I will make sure to check back on that day then


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait to know more about this Pottermore


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^
> 
> Basically this. If you click on the owl on the right, it directs you to a youtube page where a countdown is listed. JKR posted it a few days ago and is being hush-hush on what it is until she plans to reveal it at the end of the countdown.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, too slow ha ha



That's just making me bummed. As well defined as the potter universe is, I kinda don't want any more of it...assuming this it new works of fiction.


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2011)

Koi said:


> She'll be richer when Pottermore is officially announced.
> 
> I'm convinced it's an MMO.



That would be utterly amazing


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Koi said:


> She'll be richer when Pottermore is officially announced.
> 
> I'm convinced it's an MMO.



I'd be all over that shit. ALL OF IT

Although we would lftanks all day.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

GTA LONDON
Dobby Style


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> That's just making me bummed. As well defined as the potter universe is, I kinda don't want any more of it...assuming this it new works of fiction.



I don't think it is. I looked up a couple articles about it and they all stated that JKR said it isn't a new book/book series.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 20, 2011)

(some track names are a bit spoiler-ish) 

I think this soundtrack will be awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

although if pottermore is just another gay character I'm gonna laugh and rage hard


----------



## emROARS (Jun 20, 2011)

pottermore is an official announcement from the ministry of magic that J.K. Rowling is a witch who wrote the harry potter series to trick us and now we are in grave danger and we need to evacuate our homes and go to Hogwarts for safety

(c) TUMBLR

FUCKING RUN GAIZ, DEATH EATERS ARE ON THE LOOSE


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> pottermore is an official announcement from the ministry of magic that J.K. Rowling is a witch who wrote the harry potter series to trick us and now we are in grave danger and we need to evacuate our homes and go to Hogwarts for safety
> 
> (c) TUMBLR
> 
> FUCKING RUN GAIZ, DEATH EATERS ARE ON THE LOOSE



I _knew_ it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> pottermore is an official announcement from the ministry of magic that J.K. Rowling is a witch who wrote the harry potter series to trick us and now we are in grave danger and we need to evacuate our homes and go to Hogwarts for safety
> 
> (c) TUMBLR
> 
> FUCKING RUN GAIZ, DEATH EATERS ARE ON THE LOOSE



SHIT, IT'S BEEN LEAKED
I don't know what to say
It's true. Please don't think of it as ridiculous. You'll be confirmed soon enough.
Luckly those are maddlefobic (that's the real word by the way. Maddle) enough to avoid the internet at all times.
Sorry guys I didn't wanna say anything before we were ready. Please await for the announcement, but just in case, please, please make sure all your fireplaces and electric stoves are still working for two days from now.
God, this is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 20, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> (some track names are a bit spoiler-ish)
> 
> I think this soundtrack will be awesome.



Uh, _think?_ It will be :33


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> That was actually my favourite part of the trailer. It might be because it was actually unexpected, for once. These movies could do with a lot more departure from the source material, so I'm glad that there are at least one or two changes. Not that change in itself is good, though -- there were changes before that made me cringe with how bad they were, but I liked the Harry-Voldemort moment. Their final duel in the book was appallingly bad, so I hope it has been drastically changed in the movie.
> 
> I agree that the constant 'NYAAAA!' is comedic, though.



Oh I agree that for cinematic value that there needed to be scenes added into the film that deviated from the book in order to make the final battle last longer. But something about that particular scene just felt utterly silly to me. To begin with, I highly doubt Voldemort would stand there and let Harry pull him off the roof. And then there is the fact that Voldemort can fly without aid...

Of course, many of the decisions these last few movies have made came off as amazingly silly, like when the Death Eaters took a casual stroll through Hogwarts after killing Dumbledore and Bellatrix destroyed the Great Hall unopposed. Things need to be added, but within reason.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No sure what you mean...but
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He's referring to Voldemort's constant scream through the trailer. It's quite hilarous.


Kαrin said:


> No one knows yet, it will we revealed in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Google told me so



Well this is really interesting. I didn't even know about this. Will be sure to check this out.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> pottermore is an official announcement from the ministry of magic that J.K. Rowling is a witch who wrote the harry potter series to trick us and now we are in grave danger and we need to evacuate our homes and go to Hogwarts for safety
> 
> (c) TUMBLR
> 
> FUCKING RUN GAIZ, DEATH EATERS ARE ON THE LOOSE



NYAAAAAAH! :WOW *starts packing*



~M~ said:


> Uh, _think?_ It will be :33



If it was John Williams, then I would say it _will_ be.


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh God.
> You will.
> 
> The second half of the book had be sobbing constantly.



Oh great 



I've been fangirling over Ron & Hermione very badly lately for some reason  it like came out of no where randomly, that's why i'm starting to get back into HP properly after a long time.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2011)

One day to go for Pottermore


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2011)

They have this at my theater, Harry's expression is hilarious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> They have this at my theater, Harry's expression is hilarious.


Was that made in Paint?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> They have this at my theater, Harry's expression is hilarious.



I think the whole thing looks hilarious. 

My country gets DH Part 2 on July 13th.


----------



## Mileh (Jun 22, 2011)

So, there I was on tumblr, and apparently, the Ron/Hermione kiss was leaked. 

Edit: Or maybe it's just a lie. At least I hope so.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a feeling that PotterMore will be an MMO.

Massive Online Roleplaying Experience.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I have a feeling that PotterMore will be an MMO.
> 
> Massive Online Roleplaying Experience.



If only... 

Tomorrow, tomorrow


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 22, 2011)

They screwed up the final fight of this movie. apparently now they are alone instead of the great hall, now they have the "beam struggle" that they had in the 4th movie, and instead of it being one shot, they chase each other all around the castle and beat each other up. im not even joking. harry and voldemort land physical blows on each other. ok...and that entirely misses the point the books made again and again that VOLDEMORT WOULD KILL HARRY IN SECONDS. hes the strongest dark lord ever! harry had to win by a wand technicality because hes not that powerful. plus the whole back and forth dialogue was more tense and exciting than some fist fight.

I don't care if its extended for the cinema. If you're going to contradict the entire book, then your adaption has failed. The only reason Harry has lived this long is because of the twin cores and other people saving his ass.


----------



## Fierce (Jun 22, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> They screwed up the final fight of this movie. apparently now they are alone instead of the great hall, now they have the "beam struggle" that they had in the 4th movie, and instead of it being one shot, they chase each other all around the castle and beat each other up. im not even joking. harry and voldemort land physical blows on each other. ok...and that entirely misses the point the books made again and again that VOLDEMORT WOULD KILL HARRY IN SECONDS. hes the strongest dark lord ever! harry had to win by a wand technicality because hes not that powerful. plus the whole back and forth dialogue was more tense and exciting than some fist fight.
> 
> I don't care if its extended for the cinema. If you're going to contradict the entire book, then your adaption has failed. The only reason Harry has lived this long is because of the twin cores and other people saving his ass.



Yup, but I've already died too much inside regarding these movies to care anymore.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> SHIT, IT'S BEEN LEAKED
> I don't know what to say
> It's true. Please don't think of it as ridiculous. You'll be confirmed soon enough.
> Luckly those are maddlefobic (that's the real word by the way. Maddle) enough to avoid the internet at all times.
> ...



mum stocking up on all the natural medicines and blocking the fireplaces. 

so much coal.


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 22, 2011)

Mileh said:


> So, there I was on tumblr, and apparently, the Ron/Hermione kiss was leaked.
> 
> Edit: Or maybe it's just a lie. At least I hope so.



OMG...  me too, that'll spoil it. Even though i'm tempted  haha


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 22, 2011)

I feel that Order of the Phoenix onwards, whilst keeping to the books mostly, have changed or removed much more.

We didn't need some of the scenes in Deathly Hallows - Part 1, and we don't even discover about Voldermort's parents in Half-Blood Prince.

That said, they could have been affected way way more.

My bitching aside, I can't wait to see what Pottermore is tomorrow. Just hope it'll have been worth the wait.


----------



## Jena (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn, the announcement is at 6:00 AM where I'm at. 

Hmmm....should I wake up just to find out what it is or not....choices, choices....


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

The movies have been shit, from a book-fan PoV, since after CoH.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 22, 2011)

CoH          ?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry, *CoS.

Was reading an article about City of Heroes going F2P.


----------



## Fierce (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2011)

Mysterious Sai said:


> I feel that Order of the Phoenix onwards, whilst keeping to the books mostly, have changed or removed much more.
> 
> We didn't need some of the scenes in Deathly Hallows - Part 1, and we don't even discover about Voldermort's parents in Half-Blood Prince.
> 
> ...



The House of Gaunt segment needs to desperatly make it into Part 2 somehow...while not essential it's something that really detracted from my enjoyment of Half Blood Prince for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2011)

I doubt it will.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2011)

To be frank, a movie with all, or even most, of the details in the book would be long and boring. Things explained in the book quickly often take a long time to display on screen so you're looking at an extra hour each film of pretty minor detail. 

The movies and books should just be enjoyed separately because even if the movie misses things I still enjoy them as a piece of cinema, complaining merely that it's missing something from the book is like drinking tea, then water, complaining one is incomplete. Well, they're different things.


----------



## Shade (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't mind the moviemakers extending the final battle because I felt that it was too short and frankly, a little anti-climatic in the book. As long as they don't make it seem like Harry's on equal footing with Voldermort (or even close) but expand on the use of the wand technicality, they can make a decent final stand. 

But what I want untouched is Snape's backstory; I hope it's done properly and we get to see it in its entirety, because that was one of my favourite parts of one of the lesser books.

Also, 4 hours till Pottermore. This shit better not disappoint.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2011)

Long Battles in books are usually pretty shitty, you're better off going short or barely any at all.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

Omg, 4 hours :WOW I'm scared I will feel trolled after the reveal though. 



Shade said:


> I don't mind the moviemakers extending the final battle because I felt that it was too short and frankly, a little anti-climatic in the book. As long as they don't make it seem like Harry's on equal footing with Voldermort (or even close) but expand on the use of the wand technicality, they can make a decent final stand.



I agree, in the book it was way too anti-climatic.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think the duel itself was the climax. Its more like part of an epilogue, mopping up the resistance. The whole Battle of Hogwarts is the climax, and you can't get much more climactic than that. 

Besides I found the whole back and forth to be more tense and meaningful than some knock down drag out fight. Its so cliche and Rowling took an unusual route by having Harry demolish Voldy verbally and with sound logic, outsmarting him with the whole figuring out the Elder Wand without Hermione's help.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

1 hour and 20 minutes :WOW


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

They should have just done it at midnight   Is it 6am for all time zones?

As for the movies, although I usually prefer when they stick to the book, I loved how they changed the scene with the dragon in GoF, so I'm hoping DHII will be similar with any extended fight scenes


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

...how would it be 6 AM for all time-zones? I'm gonna chalk it up to being early for you, as that comment sounds rather retarded. >_>


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...how would it be 6 AM for all time-zones? I'm gonna chalk it up to being early for you, as that comment sounds rather retarded. >_>



Yeah it's about 5am   Obviously didn't think that through haha.

I was thinking like the movies for some reason where they would all be released at the same time in each time zone, although obviously with the internet that doesn't make sense since people would just spoil each other.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

27 minutes left


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

Watch the servers crash due to massive traffic.


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Bart said:


> 27 minutes left



Can't wait


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Watch the servers crash due to massive traffic.





Synn said:


> Can't wait



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vC4BTNlpOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

^ lol, fits the mood  



Hangat?r said:


> Watch the servers crash due to massive traffic.



Yeah, that will so happen.  

20 minutes :WOW


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Bart, such a tease.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Less than 10 minutes, fuck YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol I bet our house will lose the power or something when that timecounter stops


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

five minutes


This is beginning to become exciting


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Synn said:


> Less than 10 minutes, fuck YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!





Kαrin said:


> Lol I bet our house will lose the power or something when that timecounter stops





Banhammer said:


> five minutes
> 
> This is beginning to become exciting



*Dumbledore:* _"For in dreams, we enter a world that is entirely our own. Let him swim in the deepest ocean or glide over the highest cloud."_


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

There is already a video and some other things on the site, watching the video (message from JKR from what I can tell) now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

THIRTY SECONDS PEOPLE

TO YOUR BATTLESTATIONS


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, just watched the annoucement


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

....what.

WHAT.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

I'LL DO IT JK

I'LL FOLLOW THE OWL


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

So essentially it's going to be like the HP Lexicon?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably. It's lagging insanely though


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

The video is so cool, that must have been hard to animate with the book.  Also will be awesome to get additional details from her 

Trying to submit my email address and got an error, there must be lots of people on the site right now.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Difficulties in submitting an email? ^

Potter fans are the best ... 

At least the site hasn't crashed as yet


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

All I'm getting is a black screen. You peeps?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like it's gonna be one big fanfiction site, but JK is in it too.


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

The submit email function won't work for me. 
The screen just flashes.


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> All I'm getting is a black screen. You peeps?



Getting a black screen too.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

You can enter your email (although it took forever before I saw the place to enter it) and they will notify you when the site is open for everyone.  

Also, an article about it: 

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Pottermore website launched by JK Rowling as 'give-back' to fans
> 
> JK Rowling has written extensive new material about the world of Harry Potter for her new venture, Pottermore, she revealed at a press conference launching the collaborative website.
> 
> ...








Kind of sounds like instead of selling the encyclopedia with extra information she is putting it on the site for free?   "18,000 words, with more to come" sounds awesome though


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not getting a black screen :3


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Bah. It's like 4:00 AM here. I'm going to go to sleep and try it again in 5 hours. Hopefully it's still up.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get all that information she wrote about Dean Thomas 

_*Fingers crossed_*

Brilliant Guardian link, Sen :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Bart said:


> I'm not getting a black screen :3



Well, that's is very wonderfull and I would like you to know that I am very that you can fuck yourself mudblood sum :33


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

Argh I can't send my email -__-


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Bart said:


> I'm not getting a black screen :3



What web browser are you using?


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm getting the error screen saying it's unavailable   Still haven't been able to submit my email either   (I want to do it right away in case that is how they pick who gets to enter early).



Bart said:


> Hopefully we'll get all that information she wrote about Dean Thomas
> 
> _*Fingers crossed_*
> 
> Brilliant Guardian link, Sen :WOW



Yeah that would be awesome   It seems likely too since she already has that somewhere.  

Also I wonder how you get to be one of the lucky few to enter early


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well, that's is very wonderfull and I would like you to know that I am very that you can fuck yourself mudblood sum :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Black screen is gone. But I still can't put my e-mail


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

at least I'm not in the us. Five a m baby.


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

DAMN IT I FINALLY GOT THROUGH AND SUBMITTED MY EMAIL BUT THEN A WINDOW POPPED UP SAYING THERE WAS AN ERROR AND IT CLOSED OUT


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

Another article with some quotes from JKR too:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> She has written extra background material to the characters and places in the Harry Potter stories.
> JK Rowling’s magical Harry Potter world is set to be revived on Thursday in an online game leading to real life prizes.
> Will there be more adventures for Harry, Ron and Hermione
> 
> ...









> She added fans might still see the publication of a Harry Potter encyclopedia, with all profits going to charity, *but she would not publish another novel*



 

I hope that she'll publish the encyclopedia for charity though.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Black screen is gone. But I still can't put my e-mail



You need to use your Transfiguration skills to help you with that. Remember your lessons with Mcgonagall!



Banhammer said:


> at least I'm not in the us. Five a m baby.



Nor am I 



Jena said:


> What web browser are you using?



Internet Explorer 8 _(I think it's 8)_.

Plus I live in England, if that makes any difference 



Sen said:


> Yeah that would be awesome   It seems likely too since she already has that somewhere.
> 
> Also I wonder how you get to be one of the lucky few to enter early



Yeah 

Definitely, and I seriously cannot wait for that. Hmm, I wonder too.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

@Jena- Same here 



Bart said:


> Yeah
> 
> Definitely, and I seriously cannot wait for that. Hmm, I wonder too.



According to that second article, I guess it's a challenge on the July 31st.

I wonder if it's like a Trivia Challenge or something, wonder how hard it is.  I will definitely try it though :33  Maybe if someone from NF wins, they can share the love and post things from it on here  

Although logically, if 1 million people are given early access, I'm sure that a lot of the content will end up being spread online.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Bart said:


> You need to use your Transfiguration skills to help you with that. Remember your lessons with Mcgonagall!



Well, the black scren was gone once I shouted lumos on msn


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in!

Edit: I'm ouy  You fucking muggles are pissing me off


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

That's it. I'm bloody tired. It's 4AM. This isn't working. I have a test tomorrow. 

Nighty night. I'll dream about Harry Potter.


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you guys register your email on the website? 



Jena said:


> That's it. I'm bloody tired. It's 4AM. This isn't working. I have a test tomorrow.



Good luck!


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Sen said:


> According to that second article, I guess it's a challenge on the July 31st.
> 
> I wonder if it's like a Trivia Challenge or something, wonder how hard it is.  I will definitely try it though :33  Maybe if someone from NF wins, they can share the love and post things from it on here   (Logically, if 1 million people are given early access, I'm sure that a lot of the content will end up being spread online though).



Seems like that.

Perhaps, and I agree hopefully someone wins it from NF lol 



Banhammer said:


> Well, the black scren was gone once I shouted lumos on msn





But I got an error when I sent it ...


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

Well there are plenty of dedicated HP fans on here after all 

Yeah the email isn't working for me at all, both times I submitted it also resulted in errors ;__;  I think that I'll just try again later when the site is probably less busy


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Bart said:


> But I got an error when I sent it ...



yeah, that's what I'm getting too.


SOMEONE GET ME MY WAND


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

Sen said:


> Well there are plenty of dedicated HP fans on here after all
> 
> Yeah the email isn't working for me at all, both times I submitted it also resulted in errors ;__;  I think that I'll just try again later when the site is probably less busy



Mhm 

Best advice there tbh 



Banhammer said:


> yeah, that's what I'm getting too.
> 
> SOMEONE GET ME MY WAND



Ah lol 

*P.S. Here's some teaser images:*

 loveable but pussy ass dog

*and more press release information:*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

I am disappoint. =/


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Bart said:


> Mhm
> 
> Best advice there tbh
> 
> ...


I hope those are accurate! They look so cool! 



Synn said:


> Good luck!



Thank you! pek


Email still not working.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm excited to see how they'll put Quidditch on the site! The greatest part of the HP Universe imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

Greatest part that JK Rowling and the movies failed horribly at. =[


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2011)

The Pottermore thing seemed to be a lot less than everyone thought it would.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, it didn't get me that excited. But still gonna check it out when it's available for everyone.


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Pottermore thing seemed to be a lot less than everyone thought it would.



Yeah...

I mean, it's nice, don't get me wrong, but there are already like 200 billion Harry Potter fansites out there. So I guess I don't really see the point of another one.

_But_ JKR is involved and she's releasing more information about the characters/Potterverse, so that's enough to get me interested.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2011)

The one thing I do not like about this film is that it will save 3D because it is going to make gangbusters.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Bart said:


> Mhm
> 
> Best advice there tbh
> 
> ...


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 24, 2011)

*saves the gif*

That will be my reaction when I'm sitting in the cinema, when the movie is about to start.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2011)

I just heard about the MMO part, I guess I have a natural hatred of any non-Diablo MMO because I like the freedom of D&D and games like that.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

Took me a while, but I managed to get my e-mail through for Pottermore. What makes it interesting is J. K. Rowling's direct involvement in it, and that she will be releasing new information. That's enough for me, I didn't need a whole new novel or anything.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 25, 2011)

Pottermore turned out to be pretty interesting actually


----------



## Bart (Jun 26, 2011)

@Narcissus
Managed to submit mine on Friday :3

But it's not really important, as the whole thing in July is the one everyone's waiting for :WOW


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 26, 2011)

Bart said:


> But it's not really important, as the whole thing in July is the one everyone's waiting for :WOW



Yes :WOW I can't waaaait.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 26, 2011)

what is pottermore? ive seen the site but i still dont really understand what it is


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 26, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> what is pottermore? ive seen the site but i still dont really understand what it is



I will be a place where people can get e-books and audiobooks, also JK Rowling will put there more information about Potterverse. It will be open for everyone in October.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't wait till the movies out so the terrible fan art stops rolling in. 



 Why is Hermione so ripped and why the fuck is Snape a Mariachi?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why is Hermione so ripped and why the fuck is Snape a Mariachi?



Now that's... interesting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Now that's... interesting


At least its a drawing, most of the time people just do bad photo shops of movie's actors being gay. 

Though my favorite deviant art artist is still on top of her game:


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't wait till the movies out so the terrible fan art stops rolling in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Hermione so ripped and why the fuck is Snape a Mariachi?





> He had ripped apart his frock coat, baring his smooth pale chest. Slowly he went down on two knees, the tip of Hermione's wand following his descent carefully.
> "Go ahead..."he said. Hermione swallowed against the sudden lump in her throat.
> "Do it!"Snape shouted.



 


EDIT: Agree though, burdge-bug is awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> EDIT: Agree though, burdge-bug is awesome.


Burdge bug is my hero. And she's pretty cute too.


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought this was funny


----------



## Z (Jun 29, 2011)

Cracked = Awesome


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> At least its a drawing, most of the time people just do bad photo shops of movie's actors being gay.
> 
> Though my favorite deviant art artist is still on top of her game:



Making Ginny attractive, something about that just seems wrong now.


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 29, 2011)

I got my email excepted very easily in Pottermore  Just have to wait now I guess.

Cute fanart Cardboard :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Making Ginny attractive, something about that just seems wrong now.


Not sure why, everything from the book confirms as such. Even more awkward why not say something like Snape, who's 90% of the time drawn like the movie actor who bares little to no resemblance to him except for hair color and skin color? 

The descriptions of Snape include things like yellowing teeth, hooked nose, thin, slimy haired...

But usually he looks like a dark haired Ambercrome model in fan art.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't wait till the movies out so the terrible fan art stops rolling in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Hermione so ripped and why the fuck is Snape a Mariachi?



Talk about ripped.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Talk about ripped.


I suspect that its Ron in a Hermione wig.


----------



## Shade (Jun 29, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Making Ginny attractive, something about that just seems wrong now.



Is it my faulty memory or was Ginny supposed to have been fairly good-looking in the books? I recall that she was pretty popular with boys, so I would assume so. It's hard for me to see Ginny like that because of the very average looking actress playing the role.

What I'm really hoping for, with the recent trends of book series being picked up for television production, is a fully-fledged Harry Potter TV series. It would only work if it was done by a subscription-based channel like HBO, but there is the problem of the such channels' target audience being adults. If it were to materialize, it would solve a lot of problems people had with the movies. Even if they did 10 episodes like GoT, that would be more than enough time to cover almost everything from even the longest books. And since seasons would be yearly, actors would age accordingly too. But like I said, a large part of the fanbase is still underage and it would make more sense to do this later on.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2011)

Ginny is supposed to be attractive, even a Slytherin admitted it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Shade said:


> Is it my faulty memory or was Ginny supposed to have been fairly good-looking in the books? I recall that she was pretty popular with boys, so I would assume so. It's hard for me to see Ginny like that because of the very average looking actress playing the role.
> 
> What I'm really hoping for, with the recent trends of book series being picked up for television production, is a fully-fledged Harry Potter TV series. It would only work if it was done by a subscription-based channel like HBO, but there is the problem of the such channels' target audience being adults. If it were to materialize, it would solve a lot of problems people had with the movies. Even if they did 10 episodes like GoT, that would be more than enough time to cover almost everything from even the longest books. And since seasons would be yearly, actors would age accordingly too. But like I said, a large part of the fanbase is still underage and it would make more sense to do this later on.



I doubt that would happen soon, because of the movings just ending and Rowling probably not wanting to do something that drastically different with the series right off the bat. 

And you do realize HBO has a Family channel right?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 29, 2011)

The problem was that they had to pick her while she was still 10 (and not spoken of as attractive not even in the books at the time). No one knew she would be Harry's love at the end of it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> The problem was that they had to pick her while she was still 10 (and not spoken of as attractive not even in the books at the time). No one knew she would be Harry's love at the end of it.


Rowling might have and at the time wasn't book four our, she claims to have planned the Epilogue back then. The thing is, that even then, you're right, they picked the actress early on and she's not really ugly at all like a lot of people act. 

Out of all the characters in the movies, I would say Harry and Ron resemble their characters most. Harry's eye color is wrong is the only thing and Ron is a bit too buff. 

But everyone else is just off and after reading the books I could never get the thought out of my head. 

Oh and first Dumbledore was perfect, too bad he died.

Edit: And Voldemort, but I don't count him.


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> The problem was that they had to pick her while she was still 10 (and not spoken of as attractive not even in the books at the time). No one knew she would be Harry's love at the end of it.


In other words, no one knew she would grow into a troll.

I'm kidding. She is a perfectly acceptable-looking young lady.

@CTK: Don't forget Lucius Malfoy. That was some damn good casting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> In other words, no one knew she would grow into a troll.
> 
> I'm kidding. She is a perfectly acceptable-looking young lady.
> 
> @CTK: Don't forget Lucius Malfoy. That was some damn good casting.


You guys are harsh. 

And yeah Draco and Lucius are pretty spot on too. Too bad they kind of suck the wind out of those characters, they took out a lot of the cool shit with Draco and stuff. 

And they even cut out a lot of the reason in movie six behind Draco's actions. 

In book to movie/show transfers it seems like people are usually either too pretty or not pretty enough to fit the roles. Its like in Harry Potter some people look way too freaky, like Mad Eye, he just looks funny. They could have given him a regular eye that just rolled but no, he had one of those 25 cent toy machine eyes.


----------



## Fierce (Jun 29, 2011)

Best cast are:

Richard Harris - Original Dumbledore
Alan Rickman - Snape
Helena Bonham Carter - Bellatrix 
Jason Isaacs - Lucius 
Maggie Smith - McGonagall

Honorable mentions:
James and Oliver Phelps - Weasley twins
Robbie Coltrane - Hagrid

Stand outs, imo.


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I probably can't even talk on the whole Ginny thing. She's likely more attractive than me 

But I guess it's easy to hate on celebrities. Although she really isn't one, but...



> Honorable mentions:
> James and Oliver Phelps - Weasley twins


The twins were _ awful_ for me until the 7th movie. I don't know if it was the script or their acting, but they were criminally unfunny and unlikeable. At least IMO.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Best cast are:
> 
> Richard Harris - Original Dumbledore
> Alan Rickman - Snape
> ...



I would disagree with Snape, only because he's far too good looking in how they portray him. He actually kind of under acts the part, his insanity is way more apparent in the book. 

I still say as far as looking the part, Ron and Harry do that much. 

Miss Weasley does too.



Jena said:


> Yeah, I probably can't even talk on the whole Ginny thing. She's likely more attractive than me
> 
> But I guess it's easy to hate on celebrities. Although she really isn't one, but...
> 
> ...



She's got a nice body from what I've seen at least, though I heard a rumor she's pregnant now or something. I don't keep up with this stuff. 

And yeah they didn't give the twins any funny parts or personality till then.


----------



## Shade (Jun 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt that would happen soon, because of the movings just ending and Rowling probably not wanting to do something that drastically different with the series right off the bat.
> 
> And you do realize HBO has a Family channel right?



Yeah, it would be foolish to expect it any time soon, but once the HP generation is a bit older (old enough to pay for their own subscription channels at least), I coudl see it happening. It could open the doors to the books for a new generation. And with TV CGI getting better and cheaper, they could do justice to the JKR's imagination.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought Emma Watson was pretty spot on. I didn't like when they started to shorten Harry's hair because it was supposed to be unkempt. Ron younger was perfect, later on was a little too built. Neville was pretty good at being inept.

Dudley was disappointing, but I don't think they could find a poor child with his dimensions .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I thought Emma Watson was pretty spot on. I didn't like when they started to shorten Harry's hair because it was supposed to be unkempt. Ron younger was perfect, later on was a little too built. Neville was pretty good at being inept.
> 
> Dudley was disappointing, but I don't think they could find a poor child with his dimensions .


Maybe little Emma, I wasn't feeling her later on though.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2011)

They tried focusing on Watson attractiveness too much instead of making her a book worm. 

With regards to Alan Rickman I would say he made a good Snape in terms of acting the role and appearance. With regards to attractiveness it is mainly down to the image he creates as opposed to his appearance so I don't really view it as a problem.

Also I hate the second Dumbledore with a passion. The voice, the fact that his beard is grey, even the lines given to him. His arrogance comes across as blatant rather than subtle.


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

^Second Dumbledore lacks charm.
He just kind of always seemed like a really annoying relative that you have to put up with because you're related to them. This isn't a knock at Micheal Gambon. He's a fantastic actor. He just sucks at being Dumbledore. 


While we're complaining about the movies, there's one thing that always really bothered me. It's such a minor thing, but it compounds on itself. Everyone always wears muggle clothes. They like never wear their wizarding robes. Especially the adults-especially the wizard-born adults. I guess they thought it would look too stupid or something, but it got under my skin.

In unrelated news, I'm rereading OOTP now.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rowling might have and at the time wasn't book four our, she claims to have planned the Epilogue back then. The thing is, that even then, you're right, they picked the actress early on and she's not really ugly at all like a lot of people act.
> 
> Out of all the characters in the movies, I would say Harry and Ron resemble their characters most. Harry's eye color is wrong is the only thing and Ron is a bit too buff.
> 
> ...



Ron and Harry's height ended up well though, with Rupert being taller than Daniel and all. 

I actually think Snape and Bellatrix's actors look pretty much like their characters (at least how I pictured him)

And Hermione looked more like her character early on, but she lacks the _bushy_ brown hair now.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 30, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Best cast are:
> 
> Richard Harris - Original Dumbledore
> Alan Rickman - Snape
> ...



Agreed, best actors in HP. I love Alan Rickman, Helena Bonham Carter and Maggie Smith in general, great actors. 

1st Dumbledore was perfect, it's sad he died, I would've loved to see him in all films. Michael Gambon ruined Dumbledore for me.  He's nothing like Dumbledore. So aggressive and confused. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdQhDKTKC70[/YOUTUBE]

I wanted to stand up in the cinema and shout "WTF?!" when I saw this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2011)

Gunners said:


> They tried focusing on Watson attractiveness too much instead of making her a book worm.
> 
> With regards to Alan Rickman I would say he made a good Snape in terms of acting the role and appearance. With regards to attractiveness it is mainly down to the image he creates as opposed to his appearance so I don't really view it as a problem.
> 
> Also I hate the second Dumbledore with a passion. The voice, the fact that his beard is grey, even the lines given to him. His arrogance comes across as blatant rather than subtle.



Yeah Second Dumbledore is fail.


----------



## Jena (Jun 30, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdQhDKTKC70[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I wanted to stand up in the cinema and shout "WTF?!" when I saw this.



I think Harry shat himself when Dumbledore lunged at him and started shaking him like that.

But then again, who can blame him? Damn Dumbledore, you scary.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 30, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think Harry shat himself when Dumbledore lunged at him and started shaking him like that.
> 
> But then again, who can blame him? Damn Dumbledore, you scary.



I dunno what the director was thinking. Why make Dumbledore like that? He was alright in PoA, but GoF... he was terrible. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkAFjVWJy4c[/YOUTUBE]

"Imagine hugging this guy"


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure why, everything from the book confirms as such.



Just too used the movies now, still haven't finished my second read through of the seventh book.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 30, 2011)

Alan Rickman is the only reason I even bother to watch the films. I think he makes for a perfect Snape -- I wouldn't change a single thing about his performance.


----------



## Jena (Jun 30, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkAFjVWJy4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Imagine hugging this guy"



Oh my God 

That's amazing.

These are really funny.


*Spoiler*: _Maruaders facebook part 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Maruaders facebook part 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Maruaders facebook part 3_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol, that's actually pretty funny, wish they had used real pictures thought.


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that was hilarious.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that everyone hated the second Dumbledore. That guy was just awful all around for all the reasons everyone already mentioned.

As for the movie itself, I really hope they do well enough to make up for all of the previous blunders. This is the last one; finish strong (despite the fact that it will have that terrible epilogue, and show those terrible couples in the end [Hermione could have done so much better than Ron]).

But no matter how I look at it, it will be sad seeing this series end. I grew up with it, and I'll always love it.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2011)

Harley Q said:


> But no matter how I look at it, it will be sad seeing this series end. I grew up with it, and I'll always love it.



I know, I already feel sad about this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO20nLhcyFg[/YOUTUBE]

I can't stop listening to this  My fav track of the soundtrack.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jul 1, 2011)

So, I'm guessing CTK is one of those butthurt Ron fans who gets upset any time that someone mentions their dislike of the Ron/Hermione pairing? How sad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2011)

Harley Q said:


> So, I'm guessing CTK is one of those butthurt Ron fans who gets upset any time that someone mentions their dislike of the Ron/Hermione pairing? How sad.


Not actually. I am actually not a big fan of Ron at all. I just am tired of the pairing bitching. It's just stupid and I wouldn't call someone butthurt when you're bitching about a decision that was obvious to anyone reading those books like ten years ago.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not actually. I am actually not a big fan of Ron at all. I just am tired of the pairing bitching. It's just stupid and I wouldn't call someone butthurt when you're bitching about a decision that was obvious to anyone reading those books like ten years ago.



It doesn't matter if the decision was obvious or not, and no one cares what you're tired of. Everyone has the right to like or dislike whatever they want, and they have the right to express it. 

You don't like that? Tough. Deal with it.

Because like it or not, you're bitching just like the people you're complaining about.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 1, 2011)

Someone just punched me in the chest. (Obvious fan of RonHerm) But oh well, keep the peace guys


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> It doesn't matter if the decision was obvious or not, and no one cares what you're tired of. Everyone has the right to like or dislike whatever they want, and they have the right to express it.
> 
> You don't like that? Tough. Deal with it.
> 
> Because like it or not, you're bitching just like the people you're complaining about.


Actually I didn't complain at all in the open, so go cry to someone else. Harley Q was bitching about the consequences of his/her own butthurt post. 

And this is my right, you deal with it or put me on ignore. Its not like it would be a big loss as I don't care what your responses to what I say are.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually I didn't complain at all in the open, so go cry to someone else. Harley Q was bitching about the consequences of his/her own butthurt post.
> 
> And this is my right, you deal with it or put me on ignore. Its not like it would be a big loss as I don't care what your responses to what I say are.



Just like it is her right to talk about what she does and doesn't like in the series. Open or not, you complained as well. 

I've called you out for your hypocrisy before, and I have no problem doing it again.

So like I said, deal with it. Sorry to disappoint you, but what you care about isn't important.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

The second Dumbledore should have played Aberforth.


Kαrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdQhDKTKC70[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I wanted to stand up in the cinema and shout "WTF?!" when I saw this.



That scene ran through my head when I made my first post on him. Now I'm remembering the time where he questioned Harry's relationship with Hermione; he would never ask something so juvenile but more importantly the seventh book shows how well he understood the trio, that question showed how little he knew about them.

That being said a lot of blame should be directed at the director. Even though I didn't warm to the actor they can only act out the script given to them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The second Dumbledore should have played Aberforth.


Would have been a better choice, how he chose to act toward Harry (or how they wrote it) seemed like a bit of a stretch in movie 4.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunners said:


> That scene ran through my head when I made my first post on him. Now I'm remembering the time where he questioned Harry's relationship with Hermione; he would never ask something so juvenile but more importantly the seventh book shows how well he understood the trio, that question showed how little he knew about them.
> 
> That being said a lot of blame should be directed at the director. Even though I didn't warm to the actor they can only act out the script given to them.



Pretty much what I've been saying as well. The movies change so much that they miss a lot of important things from the books. A lot of people try to say that movie=/=books, but when you miss so many important, even if smaller, details like that then it just becomes disappointing to the fans. Dumbledore really got the worse treatment when they brought the second one in.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh my God
> 
> That's amazing.
> 
> ...



Win.

Win.

Win.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 2, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Dumbledore really got the worse treatment when they brought the second one in.



I think he was alright in PoA, he was all happy and hilarious in the hospital wing scene (patting Ron's injured leg ), he acted like Dumbledore should've. Alfonso Cuar?n should've directed all films from PoA to HBP. Or what would've been better, let Chris Columbus direct ALL films.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 3, 2011)

A small clip from DH Part 2 has been released.


*Spoiler*: _ Warning, MAJOR SPOILERS_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NAmPeK0vHI[/YOUTUBE]




// Oh, found another one. Again, spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_69sA0VNww&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 3, 2011)

I loled at Voldemort overdramatic Avada Kedavra screaming, and i guess "Harry screams in his sleep" is better than "i remember the exact snake noises Harry did years ago"


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 3, 2011)

Voldemorts screams make me laugh so much.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 3, 2011)

If Chris Columbus stuck with the series, I would have probably quit the movies ages ago.

I will admit, I was more of a Harry/Hermione Shipper, though I never got into it with someone about it on the internet.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 3, 2011)

Chris Columbus captured the tone of the series better than anyone else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> If Chris Columbus stuck with the series, I would have probably quit the movies ages ago.
> 
> I will admit, I was more of a Harry/Hermione Shipper, though I never got into it with someone about it on the internet.


I'm confused, which did he direct again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm confused, which did he direct again.



Sorcerer's Stone and Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Sorcerer's Stone and Chamber of Secrets


I really think of the early movies, three impressed me most.


----------



## Shade (Jul 3, 2011)

Thing with Chris Columbus is, while he did indeed do the best adaptation of the books and captured the feel, and fans of the books love him for that, if you were to view the movies objectively, his were arguably weaker. I really liked the third movie despite the absence of one of my favourite bits (the Marauders storyline), because it worked better as a separate movie than an adaptation. That being said, I can see why the books' fans would want Columbus for all of them, but then again, his less stylized approach worked for the fluffier novels in the beginning, but might not for the darker films towards the end.

It would be too much to ask for any director to helm all seven movies in the imminent reboot, so I imagine we'll see similar complaints in the next generation of HP movies.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you guys see the last days of shooting footage? It was so touching


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 3, 2011)

I find it hard to imagine them rebooting the series down the line. It is not like we are seeing remakes of Star Wars 30 years after the fact. There are just some movies that don't get remade. Though it would be interesting to see it redone with different actors and closer interpretation of the books.

For me personally, I almost stopped reading Harry Potter after watching the CC movies. For whatever reason they lost their magic in SS and CoS that made me think the books were just as bad. When they started the different directors, I don't know, it picked up for me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 3, 2011)

Even if they did remakes they wouldn't be much better since movies will always have time limitations!

I would however like an animation series, i don't say a live action series because that would probably require a huge budget so an animation series could possibly be the ideal.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Chris Columbus captured the tone of the series better than anyone else.



If this tone you're talking about is a shitty made-for-tv holiday special, then yes, he did.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> If this tone you're talking about is a shitty made-for-tv holiday special, then yes, he did.


"You found the glory of friendship Harry!"

"It is Christmas after-all!"


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 4, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Did you guys see the last days of shooting footage? It was so touching



I saw it few mins ago, damn I got tears in my eyes, literally


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 4, 2011)

I found the soundtrack! At first I doubted this was real, but the track 'In the Chamber of Secrets' is the same that was in the clip I posted here before.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFkfog1QcgM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

So beautiful T___T


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 4, 2011)

Woah, that track is wonderful


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 4, 2011)

The final track 'A New Beginning' is perfect too, I'm gonna cry so much when the final scene is over.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really think of the early movies, three impressed me most.


Definitely. The director of that movie stated that he wanted to go for a more artistic feel for the movie and focus a lot on visuals and it paid off imo. Also the tricky time traveling scene turned our great too.


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

^
Haha, I guess even Darth Vader cannot help but succumb to the wonderful world of Harry Potter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Definitely. The director of that movie stated that he wanted to go for a more artistic feel for the movie and focus a lot on visuals and it paid off imo. Also the tricky time traveling scene turned our great too.


Yeah the time turner scene was the best part of that, it was much better than the book.

And really I'll never get why people are so into the Marauders and that era from the books.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 6, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Even if they did remakes they wouldn't be much better since movies will always have time limitations!
> 
> I would however like an animation series, i don't say a live action series because that would probably require a huge budget so an animation series could possibly be the ideal.


a Harry Potter animation done by Madhouse. that would be rad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

Z said:


>



Padme's doing.


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And really I'll never get why people are so into the Marauders and that era from the books.



Cause the marauders are awesome. Rebellious youths with the perfect mixture of bravery, humor, and intelligence forging forward on exciting adventures.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> Cause the marauders are awesome. Rebellious youths with the perfect mixture of bravery, humor, and intelligence forging forward on exciting adventures.


I think a lot of that's in your head. Most of what we know about the Marauders isn't all that much and a lot of it is fan assumed and made.


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, probably. 
James and Sirius were asshats, Lupin was too preoccupied with fitting in, and Peter was a suck-up.

But, I'm assuming the idealized vision is why they're popular.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think a lot of that's in your head. Most of what we know about the Marauders isn't all that much and a lot of it is fan assumed and made.


Enough is known about the Marauders to mean her assessment on their character was correct. 

We know that in their year they excelled in everything they did, knew that they were popular, knew that they were loyal ( Minus Peter), knew that they would go through great lengths for one another. Turning into Animagi, in Sirius case he offered himself up as bait to ensure that Peter and James would be protected.

We knew they had a sense of adventure as they created the map of Hogwarts/Hogsmede based on what they'd seen with their late night activities. We know that they're rebellious as they were described as being able to give Fred and George a run for their money. 

Enough is known about their personalities and their actions to gain a reasonable understanding of their characters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Enough is known about the Marauders to mean his assessment on their character was correct.
> 
> We know that in their year they excelled in everything they did, knew that they were popular, knew that they were loyal ( Minus Peter), knew that they would go through great lengths for one another. Turning into Animagi, in Sirius case he offered himself up as bait to ensure that Peter and James would be protected.
> 
> ...



I'm really not too convinced that the fan attention they get is all that deserved to be honest, I find it kind of annoying, kind of why I tend to ignore most fan made stuff about them.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

Sirius is cool enough same with Lupin, but James just seems like an douche when you look at how much of a dick he was to Snape, and how much of a try hard he was around Lily. Sirius hated Snape too but at least he has swag.


----------



## BVB (Jul 6, 2011)

they could turn themselves into animals - cool enough.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Snape got what he deserved. He was a nasty child obsessed with dark arts, rolling around with racists and aspired to be a death eater. Anyway he didn't take James' shit lying down and would apparently attack him when the opportunity presented itself. What we saw was his worst memory, in my honest opinion he receives more sympathy than he deserves. 



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> I'm really not too convinced that the fan attention they get is all that deserved to be honest, I find it kind of annoying, kind of why I tend to ignore most fan made stuff about them.


I never really paid attention to fan groups but I don't think the attention they receive is undeserved as it is a matter of opinion, the beauty of literature is the freedom of interpretation and room for creativity it gives readers.


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Enough is known about the Marauders to mean his assessment on their character was correct.


I'm a girl. 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm really not too convinced that the fan attention they get is all that deserved to be honest, I find it kind of annoying, kind of why I tend to ignore most fan made stuff about them.


I think a lot of the characters are overhyped by the fandom. Snape's treatment is worse, IMO. 
I agree that the Marauders are often painted as being "better" than they actually are, but I still liked them. A lot. pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

I pretty much ignore most of the hard core Snape fans, they're horribly unable to see the reality of the books most of the time and they interpret them completely wrong because the stared facts in the book are completely ignored. I don't think any character in the book gets it quite as bad as Snape does when it comes to massive fangirling.

The Marauders are like second on that list, there's so much material on them you would think they were alive most of the books.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not saying I love snape, I just dislike James a lot more than I do Snape. My favourite group is the Weasley twins with Lee Jordan by far.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2011)

i like snape


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2011)

Part of the massive appeal and charm of the HP series is that there is such a wide range of information the fans do not have, allowing them to imagine endlessly on the possibilities.

The Marauders, from what we saw through Lupin and Sirius, were really quite an interesting group in their days at Hogwarts. And because we know so little about their time there, it creates a lot of intrigue amongst the fan base.

As for Snape, he was one of the best things about the HP series. I agree he gets more sympathy than he deserves for his past (while James was an asshole, he eventually matured while Snape went on to be a Death Eater who was content with letting Voldemort kill a baby as long as Lily was saved), but I think he finally redeemed himself in the end.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84nUq4uStQA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This is so funny


----------



## Cromer (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/harry-potter/8619487/Harry-Potter-and-the-Deathly-Hallows-Part-2-review.html said:
			
		

> *Perhaps the greatest triumph of this final film is its ability to overcome the    deficiencies of J K Rowling?s writing.*




:amazed


----------



## Dango (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't understand the hate on Rowling's writing, the battle was definitely rushed but it doesn't deserve the scathing comment on his review.

Phillip Womack also should not be taken seriously, he's just jelly his own children's book didn't make it anywhere near satisfying sales.


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Dango said:


> Don't understand the hate on Rowling's writing, the battle was definitely rushed but it doesn't deserve the scathing comment on his review.



I feel like I'm the only person who liked the end battle. Most fans seemed to hate it (or at least the way it was handled/written). 


Which I can see why, but...I don't know...I thought it was thrilling...


----------



## Cromer (Jul 7, 2011)

I understand it. It's that unique form of sour grapes that manifests itself as 'Oh, I could do better'. Well, if you can do better, GO DO IT!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

Dango said:


> Don't understand the hate on Rowling's writing, the battle was definitely rushed but it doesn't deserve the scathing comment on his review.
> 
> Phillip Womack also should not be taken seriously, he's just jelly his own children's book didn't make it anywhere near satisfying sales.


Most of the criticism she gets is pretty undo. A lot of people are just pissed that X didn't go how they would have liked it. Which I understand, but it doesn't make the writing bad because you wasted the years between books predicting the next one and were wrong.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 7, 2011)

Link removed

Live streaming from the premiere :33


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 7, 2011)

^ I've been watching :33


----------



## bachaa (Jul 7, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84nUq4uStQA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is so funny


LOL when he punched the stone and got hurt. 'You saw nothing' 



Kαrin said:


> Gaon Singles Ranking for Half Yearly 2011
> 
> Live streaming from the premiere :33





Jena said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who liked the end battle. Most fans seemed to hate it (or at least the way it was handled/written).
> 
> 
> Which I can see why, but...I don't know...I thought it was thrilling...


I thought the last battle was brilliant, everyone was fighting and in the end it was just Harry vs Voldemort. All of the secrets came out in the open and Harry once again used expelliarmus to beat Voldemort. I liked it...


----------



## bachaa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh btw 8 new scenes have been revealed

Spoiler alert I guess in case you haven't read the books...in which case you should...right now


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

100% on Rotten Tomatoes.

Awesome.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 7, 2011)

Should probably wait for the movie to actually release before concerning yourself with the fresh/rotten rating on RT.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

I know, but it's a good start.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome set Stunna


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 7, 2011)

My childhood will end on 15th july


----------



## illmatic (Jul 7, 2011)

Will teh final 'Harry Potter' film be 2011's biggest global grosser?


----------



## bachaa (Jul 7, 2011)

With all the hype it should surpass the previous ones at least.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think their has been  a HP movie to surpass 1 _billion dollars _ yet


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 8, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> My childhood will end on 15th july



My childhood ends 13th of July. 

I'm so excited to see the movie, but part of me doesn't want to see it. Because it's the end.


----------



## Taijukage (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll be seeing it on the 13th too :3


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 8, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> I'll be seeing it on the 13th too :3



 

// 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7adirHtrGVc[/YOUTUBE]

Gotta love Ralph


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 8, 2011)

The movie has gotten a 100% on rotten tomatoes, I don't think any other movie not just Harry Potter has ever gotten a 100% on rotten tomatoes. Hmmm...and every other review has been 100% positive also.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> The movie has gotten a 100% on rotten tomatoes, I don't think any other movie not just Harry Potter has ever gotten a 100% on rotten tomatoes. Hmmm...and every other review has been 100% positive also.


Um a lot of movies do that before they come out, it won't keep it long. 

I mean its only got *11 fucking reviews. *Expect it to drop into the high 70s to mid 80s when its all said and done.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jul 8, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> The movie has gotten a 100% on rotten tomatoes, I don't think any other movie not just Harry Potter has ever gotten a 100% on rotten tomatoes. Hmmm...and every other review has been 100% positive also.



Movies with 100% on Rotten Tomatoes and 20 or more top critics reviewing them. The list is long.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad most critics like it at least. Maybe they are being a bit lenient on the ratings since it is the final film and all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2011)

bachaa said:


> I'm glad most critics like it at least. Maybe they are being a bit lenient on the ratings since it is the final film and all.


It only has *ELEVEN REVIEWS*. Critics aren't usually nice for any reason at all except for if the movie is really good and I doubt it's deserving of 100%. Think of all the great movies out there and how they didn't get 100%.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Movies with 100% on Rotten Tomatoes and 20 or more top critics reviewing them. The list is long.



Hmm didn't know that, quiet surprised most of the movies if not all are old movies which have got a 100% rating.


----------



## angelsmith90 (Jul 8, 2011)

yeh! we already read the book and now we are waiting for the movie release.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 9, 2011)

angelsmith90 said:


> yeh! we already read the book and now we are waiting for the movie release.



Well... naturally


----------



## hilarysmith90 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am really very excited to watch harry potter and the deathly hallows part 2 movie.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 9, 2011)

^ oh my, a dupe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvgVMecNp0c&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This is stuck in my head now


----------



## BVB (Jul 9, 2011)

they are all girls (ugly also), arent they?


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2011)

loli girls doing mv for harry potter? why is the main singer's voice so low?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2011)

The quotes from the early reviews have me interested in whether the movie can live up to them. 



> A worthy farewell that packs in as much action as its seven predecessors combined and manages not to stint on the emotional beats. Harry Potter leaves us as a quiet, bespectacled, corduroy-wearing hero for the ages.


----------



## Felix (Jul 10, 2011)

Off-topic:

Whenever I try to remember Order of the Phoenix as a movie all I remember is a huge black screen.
The photography of that movie was HORRIBLE


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 10, 2011)

Felix said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> Whenever I try to remember Order of the Phoenix as a movie all I remember is a huge black screen.
> The photography of that movie was HORRIBLE



All I remember is Voldemort wearing a suit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

*SNAPE IS FOREVER ALONE! 

*


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if _Deathly Hallows Part II_ will knock off _Prisoner of Azkaban_ from my best Harry Potter film pedestal? 

But seriously, _PoA_ was a monstrously brilliant film; and I still think terms of tone and generalness is the darkest film by far; the darkest book obviously being _Goblet of Fire_.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

My Body is ready Mr Potter



Kick me in the balls


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

Bart said:


> I wonder if Deathly Hallows Part II will knock off Prisoner of Azkaban from my best Harry Potter film pedestal?



I think I remember hating Prisoner of Azkaban.


Or was it the porn flick, Prison of Ass Cabana?




They both had someone harry waving their magic stick who shot white goo on guys in black so I'm not so sure any more


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2011)

Banhammer 

It was seriously the best film, and the closest representation of Dumbledore that we've seen from Gambon.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

Felix said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> Whenever I try to remember Order of the Phoenix as a movie all I remember is a huge black screen.
> The photography of that movie was HORRIBLE


I always remember the uncomfortable scenes where Harry is supposed to be having nightmares but it looks like he's masturbating.
And Harry screaming at the camera the entire movie.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *SNAPE IS FOREVER ALONE!
> 
> *


 Awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

Daniel masturbating is pretty hot though 

Pretty tame once you've seen him horsefucking


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

Its a wonder you guys even watch the movies at all. I don't remember that about it really  All I remember was feeling like there could have been more done with the final battles.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

Which coincidently Hairy Popper humping a horse thing is also a plot in Prison of Ass Cabana 
Never noticed it before


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Daniel masturbating is pretty hot though
> 
> Pretty tame once you've seen him horsefucking






Magical.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

Who would have known, back in the Fire Goblet that five years from then, Daniel Radcliffe would be wagging his dong up and down Broadway, but it would be Cedric Diggory the girls would rabidly chase


----------



## Z (Jul 10, 2011)

Half Blood Prince is my favorite movie so far


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

Z said:


> Half Blood Prince is my favorite movie so far


Careful, you might get beheaded with that kind of talk in here.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Sitting here watching the ABC marathon and so far I'm enjoying _Prisoner of Azkaban_ the most.


----------



## Distance (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sitting here watching the ABC marathon and so far I'm enjoying _Prisoner of Azkaban_ the most.



My second favourite film after Chamber of Secrets in the Harry Potter series. :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

Half Blood prince was even pronier than Prison of Ass Cabana


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

I have no clue what you just said.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

BANHAMMER SCIENCE!


----------



## Z (Jul 10, 2011)

ABC Marathon?


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2011)

Z said:


> Half Blood Prince is my favorite movie so far



Oh dear ...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Z said:


> ABC Marathon?



ABC has been showing all of the movies in order for a few days now or something. I've been recording the movies.


----------



## Z (Jul 10, 2011)

Bart said:


> Oh dear ...


Problem? 



Stunna said:


> ABC has been showing all of the movies in order for a few days now or something. I've been recording the movies.



Yeah, just checked it out. Goblet of Fire is on right now and it's my least favorite.


----------



## Paptala (Jul 10, 2011)

DH Part 1 was my favorite movie so far, followed by Prisoner of Azkaban (even though they left out some major things in that movie ), I liked the visual shots and the music.

The first two were my least favorite, but that's likely because the actors were so inexperienced at the time.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

Paptala said:


> DH Part 1 was my favorite movie so far, followed by Prisoner of Azkaban (even though they left out some major things in that movie ), I liked the visual shots and the music.



Agree. pek

Only major problem I have with PoA are the casting choices of Sirius and Lupin. They're supposed to be in their 30s...not in their 40s/50s.
And I like Gary Oldman, just not as Sirius. David Thewlis is just don't like.

But the movie is good enough to look past that. 


OotP is my least favorite movie. It was one of my favorite books and they _totally_ botched it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

I just watched PoA and looked at RT and a lot of people (not critics) hated this movie. I don't get it... why? I mean, it obviously isn't perfect, but it's not nearly bad.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

^That's really surprising.

Even people who hate the movies for being inaccurate seem to like PoA. It's a fun movie.

Maybe they don't like the time-turner subplot?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

I must say, that was awful. It may have been handled better in the books, but in the movie it felt like a total ass-pull. I mean, it was clever how Ron would reference Hermione's spontaneous appearances earlier in the movie, but the whole time travel subplot came out of no where, and there's no reason why it wouldn't be used again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I must say, that was awful. It may have been handled better in the books, but in the movie it felt like a total ass-pull. I mean, it was clever how Ron would reference Hermione's spontaneous appearances earlier in the movie, but the whole time travel subplot came out of no where, and there's no reason why it wouldn't be used again.



J.K. Rowling loves Deus ex machina. It's a problem with all the books and the movies only serve to highlight it with their necessary compression of events.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

If I were the writers I'd take _even more_ liberties with the source material to prevent such a thing. I'd rather you ruin the original material to make it into a good movie rather than faithfully adapt crap.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I must say, that was awful. It may have been handled better in the books, but in the movie it felt like a total ass-pull. I mean, it was clever how Ron would reference Hermione's spontaneous appearances earlier in the movie, but the whole time travel subplot came out of no where, and there's no reason why it wouldn't be used again.



Yeah, it's a little better in the books. It's still kind of an asspull, but Ron and Harry reference Hermoine's disappearances more so it's less out of nowhere. Hermoine also talks about why the time-turner is dangerous (so JKR can get out of using it to solve every conflict). And in the 5th book, all the time-turners are smashed, so no one can use them. I don't think they mentioned that in the movie...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

They mention the risks in the film, but the thing is, you'd think people would be willing to take those risks to, I dunno, kill Voldemort as a child or something. They should have been destroyed at the end of the movie.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

^I guess everyone was too lazy to sit there and turn the time-turner back.
Every turn is an hour, so that would be like.....

1 hr x 24 hrs x 7 days x 52.17 weeks x 50 years = 438, 228 turns





This is why you don't bring up time-travel in your fiction, kiddies. It complicates everything.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 10, 2011)

Z said:


> Half Blood Prince is my favorite movie so far



I really enjoyed Half Bloof Prince up until the end. That might have something to do with the fact that it was my second least favourite book. They really screwed up the end though. Ruined some of the best parts of the book.



Stunna said:


> Sitting here watching the ABC marathon and so far I'm enjoying _Prisoner of Azkaban_ the most.



Still my favourite. Although I rewatched Deathly Part I the other day and it was really enjoyable as well


----------



## bachaa (Jul 11, 2011)

I love this clip  Shows just how cool of a guy Tom Felton is


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 11, 2011)

bachaa said:


> I love this clip  Shows just how cool of a guy Tom Felton is



He's so cute and funny


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 11, 2011)

Loved that clip


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it bad that I'm more excited for the Giant Bomb quick look of Deathly Hallows Pt.2 the video game than the movie?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^That's really surprising.
> 
> Even people who hate the movies for being inaccurate seem to like PoA. It's a fun movie.
> 
> Maybe they don't like the time-turner subplot?



I don't remember why. I think it was the first Harry Potter movie that I only watched once.


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 11, 2011)

I predict aloooooooooot of disappointed people.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd laugh so much if they changed the ending for the movie.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

^Voldemort and Harry decide to put aside their differences and then they skip through a field of daises. 

That would be an excellent troll.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 11, 2011)

or everyone could just die o.o


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing I know will piss me off, I have seen it in a preview. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe I heard Harry say to the Hallow risen people "So I have to go back?". Which means they're replacing King's Cross? With what appear to be several wildly invented scenes of VoldyxHarry in other trailers?




Douche Bags.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2011)

It's understandable to take some liberties as a director adapting a book to movie, but when you take the liberties too far is when fans begin to get annoyed. Look at how people reacted to Dumbledore's portrayal in GoF.

I also remember having quite a few problems with the PoA movie. I believe it was also because they left a lot of important things out. But over time I found myself overlooking this and enjoying the film a bit more.

HBP is my least favorite film and book, though (best thing was learning more about Snape).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

My future baby momma is back to work--one picture to represent each book for the whole week leading up to book seven.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Lovely arts 



Grape Krush said:


> One thing I know will piss me off, I have seen it in a preview.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, they're not replaicing King's Cross scene. Michael Gambon said during the Press Conference that his favorite line was in the scene where he and Harry are standing at King's Cross. Also I've seen a trailer where Dumbledore says "Do not pity the dead Harry, pity the living, and above all, all those who live without love". And he said that in that scene.




I'm seeing the movie tomorrow


----------



## bachaa (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are some pretty talented drawings still.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Those are some pretty talented drawings still.


Burdge Bug is my favorite Deviant Artist.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows has a 96% on Rotten Tomatoes 




  

Just as I had expected from the movie.

Congrats

Daniel Radcliffe

Rupert Grint

and Emma Watson


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

@Bender
Well yeah it's a good rating, so far, but I do have a sneaking suspicion that in a couple of months I'll be lowered beyond Prisoner of Azakaban, which in my honest opinion is the best Harry Potter film since the Philosopher's Stone, if not better :WOW


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows has a 96% on Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> ...



96%?

With that and the batman trailer, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2011)

Bart said:


> @Bender
> Well yeah it's a good rating, so far, but I do have a sneaking suspicion that in a couple of months I'll be lowered beyond Prisoner of Azakaban, which in my honest opinion is the best Harry Potter film since the Philosopher's Stone, if not better :WOW



Eh, Prisoner of Azkaban sucked a big load of fat suck IMO. I mean they cut out a shitload just like the other HP films. If ya ask me coming in second third place aside this movie is the chamber of secrets, and Goblet of Fire. Those films are probably the purest renditions of the HP books and just plain awesome. Also I will never forgive America for changing HP and the Philosoher stone to the *Sorcerer's* stone.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 12, 2011)

The review is up at IGN as well. It got 4 out of 5 or something. They said it's the best of the lot. Seeing it tomorrow and I can't freaking wait!


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Eh, Prisoner of Azkaban sucked a big load of fat suck IMO. I mean they cut out a shitload just like the other HP films. If ya ask me coming in second third place aside this movie is the chamber of secrets, and Goblet of Fire. Those films are probably the purest renditions of the HP books and just plain awesome. Also I will never forgive America for changing HP and the Philosoher stone to the *Sorcerer's* stone.



Seriously? 

Goblet of Fire? You placed Goblet of Fire ahead of PoA? 

Yeah, I agree; Philosopher's Stone is the better sounding title overall, and I'm not being bias albeit British :WOW


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2011)

Bart said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Goblet of Fire? You placed Goblet of Fire ahead of PoA?



Damn right 

PoA wasn't consistent IMO.  I mean this whole subplot with Ron's pet rat Scubber's being Peter Pettigrew could've easily been fitted into Goblet of fire's unholy long-ass book. Although even Goblet of fire was long the tournament thing was the best shit adapted into a film.


----------



## Adagio (Jul 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Damn right
> 
> PoA wasn't consistent IMO.  I mean this whole subplot with Ron's pet rat Scubber's being Peter Pettigrew *could've easily been fitted into Goblet of fire's unholy long-ass book*. Although even Goblet of fire was long the tournament thing was the best shit adapted into a film.



No it couldn't. One of the main themes of PoA was Harry finding out more about his dad and his friends. All of the Marauders were present within the book and all made their own original appearances.


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Also I will never forgive America for changing HP and the Philosoher stone to the *Sorcerer's* stone.



I never understood that, honestly.

The Philosopher's stone is a mythological artifact. The Sorcerer's stone is a stone that belongs to a sorcerer.

I guess they thought that American people were stupid and have never heard of alchemists before.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Eh, Prisoner of Azkaban sucked a big load of fat suck IMO. I mean they cut out a shitload just like the other HP films. If ya ask me coming in second third place aside this movie is the chamber of secrets, and Goblet of Fire. Those films are probably the purest renditions of the HP books and just plain awesome. Also I will never forgive America for changing HP and the Philosoher stone to the *Sorcerer's* stone.


I don't understand why PoA get's so much hate, it was a great movie (my favourite one by far). GoF on the other hand...I can't believe you would place it above PoA. Goblet of Fire movie was the most poorly paced of them all imho. I'll admit I enjoyed the tournament and Yule ball, but still they should have just made it into 2 moves like they had originally planned to do, because so much important things got left out even for a movie based off a book. Plus if they made Goblet of Fire into 2 movies we would be waiting for Deathly Hallows part 1 right now and part 2 next year =]

This was the reason for the change 
'The original title of the first book was Harry Potter and the Philosopher’s Stone and appeared on books in the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, and other territories. It was changed to Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone by the American publisher because “Sorcerer’s” seemed more exciting. Rowling later said she would have fought this decision had she been in a better position.' (1)

I like Philosophers Stone a lot better too though, since in the real life legends it goes hand in hand with Nicolas Flamel and his alleged 'Elixer of Life'.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2011)

> I like Philosophers Stone a lot better too though, since in the real life legends it goes hand in hand with Nicolas Flamel and his alleged 'Elixer of Life'.



Hell to the freaking yeah. 



> I don't understand why PoA get's so much hate, it was a great movie (my favourite one by far). GoF on the other hand...I can't believe you would place it above PoA. Goblet of Fire movie was the most poorly paced of them all imho. I'll admit I enjoyed the tournament and Yule ball, but still they should have just made it into 2 moves like they had originally planned to do, because so much important things got left out even for a movie based off a book. Plus if they made Goblet of Fire into 2 movies we would be waiting for Deathly Hallows part 1 right now and part 2 next year =]



Wellll another reason why I hate PoA is because of the usage of time travel in an all sorcery/fantasy genre in it. Nevermind, about Peter Pettigrew being shown in GoF I meant what my main concern is there being zero traces of Voldemort in the book and it was an introduction for more characters in the series. Also there was Sirius Black being presented as an evil prick in the beginning but is actually a good guy. Felt like a huge waste of time IMO since it took the ending of the truth of it to be revealed. The only parts I like and I mean ONLY part of the book I like is Hermione punching Malfoy and Harry learning the expecto patronus.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Hell to the freaking yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Wellll another reason why I hate PoA is because of the usage of time travel in an all sorcery/fantasy genre in it. Nevermind, about Peter Pettigrew being shown in GoF I meant what my main concern is there being zero traces of Voldemort in the book and it was an introduction for more characters in the series. Also there was Sirius Black being presented as an evil prick in the beginning but is actually a good guy. Felt like a huge waste of time IMO since it took the ending of the truth of it to be revealed. The only parts I like and I mean ONLY part of the book I like is Hermione punching Malfoy and Harry learning the expecto patronus.


Sirius Black's introduction into the series was the same in the movies as it is in the books though. It's what makes people appreciate him more, the fact that he had to go through all of the hate and suffering for no reason and still has enough determination to escape Azkaban, expose Peter Petigrew for the snake that he is, and look after his god son even though the 99% of the wizarding community is still after him. He's a bad ass and PoA shows that. Also, and I'm sure a lot of other people agree that the time turner scene was one of the best parts of the movie. It must have been a challenge bringing such a complex theme from the book to the movie and pulling it off so well. It's a fantasy/sorcery genre that has people making things appear out of thin air with the flick of a wand therefore bending space, why not be able to bend time? 

Hermione punching Malfoy was hilarious


----------



## BVB (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2011)

GoF was easily one of my favorite books in the series, but one of my least favorite movies. The portrayal of Dumbledore, obviously. And while the first two parts of the Triwizard Tournameent were excellent, they seriously fucked up on the maze.

Then those who haven't read the books would have no idea what the hell happened during Harry and Voldemort's duel.

I like the PoA book _because_ it ventured away from Voldemort and Harry for a bit, taking the time to explain and introduce other things. Plus Ron's rat being a follower of Voldemort was a really clever twist. I do admit to having a problem with the movie adaptation at first though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Does the book explain how Voldemort was revived? Because it literally came out of nowhere in the movies. I mean, he spends the first two movies attempting to revive himself through these convoluted plans, and then in the fourth movie all they do is drop him in a goblet and boom: Instant Dark Lord. Why didn't they do that in the first place?


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Does the book explain how Voldemort was revived? Because it literally came out of nowhere in the movies. I mean, he spends the first two movies attempting to revive himself through these convoluted plans, and then in the fourth movie all they do is drop him in a goblet and boom: Instant Dark Lord. Why didn't they do that in the first place?



Yeah it does.


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's either revealed in GoF or OotP; I can't remember. 
Voldy explains that after his body was destroyed, he wondered around as some sort of spirit-thing. He fled to Albania (I think? It was a forest somewhere) and discovered that he could posses animals. However, the animals couldn't take the strain of hosting him and died quickly. Professor Quirrel, the antagonist from the first book, stumbled upon him and Voldemort used him as a host. After that failed, he returned to a forest. Peter Pettegrew, after escaping from Hogwarts as a rat, heard rumors about small animals dying. He followed the rumors and found Voldemort. He then began helping him slowly recover. That's when Voldemort hatched his plan to regain his human body and decided to use Harry as the sacrifice to make it happen.

He couldn't do the process earlier because he was too weak.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty much what Jena said. Remember that in the first one Dumbledore even tells Harry there are other ways Voldemort could use to return. He used the bone of his father, flesh of his servant, and blood of an enemy to create his new body. But he needed help to do it because he was too weak on his own.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Took him long enough, eh? Where were the Death Eaters in the first film?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 13, 2011)

In the first film? They were all either in hiding or in Azkaban. It's the reason Voldemort was pissed off at the ones who were free but didn't look for him, but said he would reward the loyal ones like Bellatrix who were in Azkaban.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha, way to go Harry 

*GoF* was the worst for me. Barty Crouch Jr and Dumbeldore, WTH.  Plus Fleur was far from super beautiful woman.

Only 10 hours and I'll see the movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 13, 2011)

One of the smaller things that annoyed me in the GoF movie was that they didn't have Barty Crouch Jr. get the Dementor's Kiss, or even mention it. I know it's small, but it just irked me.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 13, 2011)

Many things irked me in that movie. Especially the scene where Barty Jr was sentenced to Azkaban, and he goes "Hello father *tongue*" all evil mode. He was supposed to be total opposite.  And the ending too, totally off character.

Also I was disapointed they didn't include Winky


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Many things irked me in that movie. Especially the scene where Barty Jr was sentenced to Azkaban, and he goes "Hello father *tongue*" all evil mode. He was supposed to be total opposite.  And the ending too, totally off character.
> 
> Also I was disapointed they didn't include Winky



agreed so much. I love bart Jr because personally I think he was alot like Regulus.

He only wanted to be valued, which his father didn't do. 

I mean Barty was one of the smarted students to come out of Hogwarts.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 13, 2011)

I loved Barty Jr in the book too, his background story was interesting. But the movie made him a crazy guy with a tongue fetish. 

If I was J.K, I would be _pissed_.


----------



## Taijukage (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw it today in Austalia 
My review

*Spoiler*: __ 



As a finale, this really lives up to expectations. The effects and visuals are stunning, the emotion and power hitting hard. Of course there are differences from the book, but some are welcome additions like seeing Ron and Hermione go into the COS to destroy the Cup.
The Gringotts and Forest of Death were probably the best scenes in the whole series IMO. 
But the acting and dialogue is still cheesy and some bits are just weird. They majorly deviated from the book in the final Harry vs Voldemort showdown as seen in trailers. But it hardly matters as this is the best of the 8 movies.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 13, 2011)

^ Ugh, must not read that review 

Only few hours and I'm going to see it myself. I'm getting so excited.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 13, 2011)

^This.
Seeing it tonight, and can't freaking WAIT!


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

not seeing it for a while since I don't live anywhere near any cinema's. :/

I might be able to see it next week but still no idea really.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 13, 2011)

It's too crowded and expensive on opening night. I have to wait till tuesday...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

so it starts at midnight tonight?


----------



## BVB (Jul 13, 2011)

I have to avoid this thread till I've seen the movie.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> so it starts at midnight tonight?



Depends where you live.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, i'm waiting too. ;( The tickets will most probably be sold out, i'll just wait until my friends get back to me because we are going to see it, but as usual they are messing me about. (The days and whatnot)


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw the movie last night (in Finland). 


*Spoiler*: _My review (major spoilers)_ 



Well I dare say, that was the best film since three first ones. Personally, I loved it. Of course there was some small things that irked me but overall, it was awesome. 

*Harry vs Voldemort* - Wow, Voldemort didn't go NYAAAAH when they fell down  But the fall itself was the most awkward thing in the movie. The faces they were making, and it looked like Voldy would rip Harry's head off. I did enjoy Voldemort kicking Harry though. 

*Snape's death / Snape& Lily* - Thank God it was dark and we had 3D glasses, so no one saw I was crying. Shit, that made me cry more than the book scene. "Look at me... you have your mothers eyes". Also Snape's memory of how he went to Potter's house after the murder, and he was hugging Lily's dead body and crying. Tears were running down my face. Also small Snape, OMG I would hug that cutiepie forever pek 

*The Ending* - Harry cutting the Elder Wand in half and throwing it down the cliff was pretty awesome way to end the story of the wand. The music in that scene made feel upset again, it would be all over very soon. 19 years later scene... Well, they all looked pretty much like themselfs, except Draco looked extremely... odd. Albus Severus Potter was so cute  . It was a mastermove of them to put 'Leaving Hogwarts' from Philosophers Stone Sountrack to that scene.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing the movie tonight @ 3:00

Unfortunately, the 12:00 premiere is sold out. 

How about you guys? You arrived too little to late to get your tickets? Also are ticket sales sold out?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> agreed so much. I love bart Jr because personally I think he was alot like Regulus.
> 
> He only wanted to be valued, which his father didn't do.
> 
> I mean Barty was one of the smarted students to come out of Hogwarts.


They fucked that all up and then they had Tennant playing a great character and barely utilized his talents.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll probably see it either Saturday or Sunday, because I have to work all the other days in this week, but I get off early on Saturday.


Kαrin said:


> Many things irked me in that movie. Especially the scene where Barty Jr was sentenced to Azkaban, and he goes "Hello father *tongue*" all evil mode. He was supposed to be total opposite.  And the ending too, totally off character.
> 
> Also I was disapointed they didn't include Winky



Yeah, the ways in which they messed up GoF, one of the best books in the series, with that movie are ridiculous. Character portrayals all wrong, left out information, screwed up the maze scene.

Goes back to what I said about taking too many liberties when adapting. 

Winky was such a tragic character.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm glad they didn't

stupid house elf


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't wait to watch this movie.

I just hope that they don't screw it up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ejDn3TmgHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2011)

I gotta say I hate Emma Watsons new haircut. Look like some shit Rihanna pulls off.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Odoriko (Jul 14, 2011)

Woah, Larry's old! 

He over-exaggerates so much.. but you know.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 14, 2011)

Bender said:


> I gotta say I hate Emma Watsons new haircut. Look like some shit Rihanna pulls off.



In my opinion, Emma Watson looks stunningly pretty. I love that new hair cut. It really matches with her face.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 14, 2011)

I think she looks beautiful, a truely classy young woman


----------



## Sophie (Jul 14, 2011)

I think She's probably the only girl in the world who can pull it off, even to a small degree. her longer hair was pretty, but this makes her look much more mature.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 14, 2011)

Just saw her new hair - pixie cut - killer look for her IMO.  Works very well, though it seems she can pull off the mid length style just as easily.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 14, 2011)

It's kind of fitting, taking into account that she's been a magical series of films, don't you think?


----------



## Dash (Jul 14, 2011)

Going to the premiere tonight, can't wait.


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

Dash said:


> Going to the premiere tonight, can't wait.



Me too 

I'm going to dress up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw it yesterday in the test pre-release, and now I'm so fucking depressed and obsessed


----------



## Dash (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought of dressing up but couldn't think of anything besides a death eater mark and cheap wand.


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Oh my god, fucking adorable picture alert._


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

I watched the first two movies thirty times


on VHS 

You hear me right motherfuckers

V
H
S


----------



## Alpha (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see this. Gonna be pretty amazing. And I dunno, I can't even remember what she looks like with long hair gotten use to her short hair and she looks pretty SEXAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is my birthday, and it's gonna be completely overshadowed by Harry Potter....

So awesome


----------



## bachaa (Jul 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I watched the first two movies thirty times
> 
> 
> on VHS
> ...


Same here  Got the first two movies in the series for my birthday. Must have watched philosophers stone at least 8 times.

That picture about Hermione and Bella is great, twilight is not match for HP


----------



## Fassy (Jul 14, 2011)

I hear all these people making plans of dressing up and I have nothing but perhaps a witch hat somewhere in my closet 

There's also this thing going on about people raising their wands after the screening and saying "Mischief Managed" in the room.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 14, 2011)

^
That would be hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

I have this

*Spoiler*: __ 








Yes

Tuxedos and capes.
It's our local college uniform


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Spoiler that thing!

And everyone at my school seems to be attending the midnight premiere of HP7 except me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

it looked smaller on google


Oh you poor bastard.

It's everything you thought it would be


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

Bender said:


> I gotta say I hate Emma Watsons new haircut. Look like some shit Rihanna pulls off.



I'm sure she gives a shit Denzel Washington.


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I have this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Your uniform is hot! 
You could go as riddle.

U guiz want to see muh costume?

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sorry about the trollface. But internet, you know...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Can someone explain to me the prophecies from the end of 'Order of the Phoenix'? What was so special about them, and why did Voldemort want the one pertaining to he and Harry? Why was it so important when theirs was destroyed?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can someone explain to me the prophecies from the end of 'Order of the Phoenix'? What was so special about them, and why did Voldemort want the one pertaining to he and Harry? Why was it so important when theirs was destroyed?



because Voldy only knew half of the prophecy. Hell, all he knew about the prophecy was that it pertained to his death and the boy that lived.
That happened to be Harry because of Voldy's paranoia. It could just has easily been Neville
Hell
It should have been neville


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can someone explain to me the prophecies from the end of 'Order of the Phoenix'? What was so special about them, and why did Voldemort want the one pertaining to he and Harry? Why was it so important when theirs was destroyed?


Because it concerned him. Snape overheard part of the prophecy and reported it to Voldemort which caused him to see Harry as his one weakness. If I remember things correctly he wanted to hear the rest of the prophecy as he believed the knowledge would give him the advantage in defeating Harry.

As arrogant as Voldemort was I don't think the thought of Harry almost destroying him or evading him escaped his mind. I think this was shown in the final scenes where he entertain Harry's lecture. 

The prophecy getting destroyed is insignificant as Dumbledore told Harry the rest.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't remember exactly the whole importance (haven't read the series in ages) but the prophecy pertaining to Harry was made by Trelawney. Her prophecy is recorded and claims that a wizard boy born at the end of July who had both parents in the Order and both having escaped Voldemort three times would be the one to kill Voldermort. The prophecy didn't apply to just Harry, it could have applied to Neville as will. She also claims that neither Voldemort nor Harry can live at the same time without one of them dying and the only one who can kill Voldemort is the boy who lived. 

Something like that? Someone correct me if I'm wrong, my mind is hazy.


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can someone explain to me the prophecies from the end of 'Order of the Phoenix'? What was so special about them, and why did Voldemort want the one pertaining to he and Harry? Why was it so important when theirs was destroyed?



Oh God...it would probably be easier to just read the end of the OotP book. xD

Alright, here goes anyway. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




So basically, there was a prophecy that said that Voldemort would be vanquished by the son of someone who was born in July and who's parents had defeated Voldy 3 times. Voldemort would mark this son as his equal, and neither could live while the other survives. The boy would also have power that the Dark Lord doesn't have.

Snape heard the first half of the prophecy (the part about a kid who would vanquish the Dark Lord) and ran off to tell Voldemort about it. That's why Voldemort set out to kill Harry.

Years later, when Voldemort had regained his power, he sought to hear the rest of the prophecy (because he believed that it would tell him something more that he had missed the first time around).

It was important to Voldy b/c he thought there was more information that he needed to hear. Harry didn't know about the prophecy until he stumbled upon it at the Ministry. When it was destroyed, it ensured that Voldy would never hear it (in the book it is smashed but no one hears it).

In the book, Dumbledore was the one who originally heard the prophecy and shows Harry what it was by using the Pensive (memory-keeper). He also explained that the prophecy could have also pertained to Neville originally, as he was also born at the end of July and his parents had also thrice defeated Voldemort. However, when Voldemort chose to pursue Harry instead, he marked him as his equal and made him the one to whom the prophecy pertained.

This is important to Harry because it reveals that in order for him to live he has to kill Voldemort.




EDIT: lmao, everyone already answered this.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

That is what happened, that being said it was more of a self fulfilling prophecy as if he didn't act on what he heard it would not have been a problem. 

If he respected Snape's request Harry would be dead but he thought it would be 'prudent' to kill the lot of them (lol).


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 14, 2011)

watching hp in a few hours. but no costumes nor props


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

_Everyone's going to the midnight premier except meeeeee!_


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not, they won't be having one where I live.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Have they ever explained why the military has never stepped in to combat Voldemort?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Have they ever explained why the military has never stepped in to combat Voldemort?



What could they do? They wouldn't be able to find him, they wouldn't be able to get to him, the muggle world doesn't know about wizards. Finding out would cause more problems as people would start freaking out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

In OoP there's a line about someone alerting the muggle Prime Minister of Voldemort's return or something so that he can plan accordingly. I'd assume that a warrant would be put out for the arrest of the Death Eaters or something. And doesn't Voldemort and his army wage war against Hogwarts in the Deathly Hallows? Why doesn't the military come in, guns blazing? It's their world they're fighting for too.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> In OoP there's a line about someone alerting the muggle Prime Minister of Voldemort's return or something so that he can plan accordingly. I'd assume that a warrant would be put out for the arrest of the Death Eaters or something. And doesn't Voldemort and his army wage war against Hogwarts in the Deathly Hallows? Why doesn't the military come in, guns blazing? It's their world they're fighting for too.


They alert the Prime Minister so he can excuse the people who end up missing and the destruction to buildings. 

The military doesn't go in guns blazing because they do not know and as I said before they wouldn't be able to reach Voldemort. You remember Sirius' home, it was sandwiched right between two homes but no Muggle knew of its existence.


----------



## Vault (Jul 14, 2011)

Saturday 3am IMAX  Cant wait


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jul 14, 2011)

I would like to go to a midnight showing, but my friends have other plans.
I'll go tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

I would freaking kill to get my hands on tickets for this midnight premiere. I can't believe I caught the premiere for Transformers but I can't for this movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm watching it tomorrow morning.  Beats having to sit in a theater full of punk ass teenagers


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha, yeah, at least I have time to complete my Harry Potter marathon now. Just finished 'Half-Blood Prince', now for 'Deathly Hallows Part I'.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 14, 2011)

I did something like a marathon too except I was reading all the books over again for the past week. I'll have to wait till tuesday to watch the movie though


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna, I may be late, but I'm guessing you haven't read the books? Muggle technology can't even work properly on Hogwarts grounds, and they have enchantments to keep Muggles from finding the wizarding world and anything in it.

I've never dressed up for a HP movie, but I feel almost tempted seeing as it's the final one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

You're correct, I've never read the books.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 14, 2011)

"You're a fool, Stunna, and you will lose... everything."



Really though, you should read the books sometimes. They are so much better than the movies, and so worth the experience.


----------



## Z (Jul 14, 2011)

Gonna watch it tomorrow; hyped!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You're correct, I've never read the books.



The books>>Movies


----------



## bachaa (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You're correct, I've never read the books.


I watched the first 2 without reading any of the books and I thought they were alright. After reading the whole series through in 2007 and watching all of the released movies they were definitely a lot more enjoyable because I already knew everything that was going to happen so I could relax and just see the characters from the series come to life. You should really go back and read all of the books


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 15, 2011)

12:04 AM here. Shit's going down in the theaters I imagine.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 15, 2011)

They had a short clip even on the Spanish news about the movie theaters being packed and behind the news-reporter were a lot of fans dressed up waiting for the premier. A bunch of my friends have been in line since 5pm waiting for entrance into the screening.

 I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 15, 2011)

I was also watching the news, and they were reporting that fans had been waiting for _30 hours_ outside theaters. And in costume.

It's insane.


Judecious said:


> The books>>Movies



Cannot stress this enough.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 15, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I was also watching the news, and they were reporting that fans had been waiting for 30hours outside theaters. And in costume.
> 
> It's insane.


Harry Potter releases deserve nothing less


----------



## emROARS (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Jul 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Have they ever explained why the military has never stepped in to combat Voldemort?



what millitary?

*snorts*


----------



## emROARS (Jul 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Have they ever explained why the military has never stepped in to combat Voldemort?



Lol muggles can't see any magical place which includes Hogwarts, MOM, Diagon Alley Hogsmead etc.etc.

And how the hell are they suppose to defeat death eaters?

*snorts*edit: sorry double post


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 15, 2011)

He hasn't read the books, emROARS.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2011)

Read all of them tonight Stunna, before you go watch the last movie. Become one of us, so full of disappointment and cynicism.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Dammit I wish time would faster. I'm anxious to go see the 3:00 premiere of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt.2.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Dammit I wish time would faster. I'm anxious to go see the 3:00 premiere of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt.2.



Believe me, I'd rather still wait to see the movie. I saw it wednesday, and now I feel so empty.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel no rush to see this and I hate crowds at the movies especially ones like this, more than anything.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 15, 2011)

Neville's a G


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

That second picture. Those teeth


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Geez, and I thought my teeth looked bad when I was a kid.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got home.

All I will say for the moment was:

They did a fantastic job with Snape. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Snape's last words. Maybe not necessary, maybe even a little corny, but impactful nevertheless, as it was implied anyhow.

- The "Always" part was done wonderfully in the movie.

- Snape being the one to find her dead and holding her. Maybe over the top, but for whatever reason, it didn't seem to be.

- Lily's last word to Harry being "Always" when she was brought back.

- Harry's question to Dumbledore about the doe. While it was obvious enough, it was nice to see Harry dwelling on that fact, which was kind of glossed over in the book. 

It killed me. I cried far too much.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to see it but have no time until the  weekend


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2011)

just got back from the midnight showing


i have no words to say how amazing it is


i cried so much...from the moment that courtyard apocalypse starts playing to the end, oh my

oh snape <3 T_T

i wish i could watch it over and over again non stop


----------



## Judecious (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it the best HP film?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2011)

for me its easily the best imo



no other HP movie makes you cry so much, get goosebumps, and that feeling of true close danger

even the sound effects of this movie have more impact


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> for me its easily the best imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed! I loved the movie


----------



## Judecious (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> for me its easily the best imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I can't fucking wait


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Is it the best HP film?



Once you got over some glaring inconsistencies (from book to film and from Part 1 to Part 2), I would give you an emphatic "Yes" there. Obviously it had its problems, and some things in it irritated me, but the parts that were done right, as well as the decently-written added scenes, more than made up for it.


----------



## Godot (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh god I want full nerd and watched the midnight premiere last night. I got to admit, it was pretty amazing, and I honestly got a bit teary-eyed at the end. The epilogue was much better than I thought it would be.

EDIT: And playing the 'leaving hogwarts' track at the end was damn perfect.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2011)

Hopefully watching it on Tuesday! 

@Narcissus
That's one of the many reasons why I can't understand many people choose the Goblet of Fire film over Prisoner of Azakaban (the best film adapation). Goblet of Fire is almost defintely the darkest Harry Potter book, both in tone and JK's style of writing, yet the film failed to carry that ... 

Why couldn't Alfonso Cuaron have directed Deathly Hallows?! 

*Prisoner of Azkaban*
The best Harry Potter soundtrack on John Williams' part.
The closest representation of Dumbledore we've seen on screen.
The darkest film of the series.
Unintentional foreshadowings to Deathly Hallows.
Etc, I could go on.

Personally I'm going to be surprised if I come out of Deathly Hallows Part II and say it was better than Prisoner of Azkaban :WOW


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't think the Goblet of fire was a dark book, outside of the opening and ending, for the most part the atmosphere was positive. The darkest book ( outside of the 7th) was the 5th book. I think it was the first to deal with serious grief, it had people being oppressed by the ministry, Harry possessed, the ideal of family members worrying if their loved ones will make it home at the end of the day etc.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2011)

Well yeah, the opening and the ending were exactly what I was thinking of, but I still think that overall it was generally darker than most, and I didn't really see all those things when I read _Deathy Hallows_.

The Order of the Phoenix? Yeah, grief-stricken perhaps, but what I meant of the darkness of the Goblet of Fire was it's overall tone and damn right scariness.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought the Epilogue was lackluster, the characters barely looked 5 years older. They did nothing at all to Hermione to change her looks. 

The movie was otherwise great but I don't think it's the best and I don't think people will look back, after the "it's the end" effect wears off, and still think it is. I was emotionally moved by the snape parts, (my favorite character), but I wasn't really immersed in the film like I was with others. The beginning in Gringots felt really odd and forced for some reason.

Overall, though the movie had some important scenes, maybe some of the most important, I could tell it was only half of a film. It was a lot of action but it missed the power of the rest of the movies to me.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 15, 2011)

i'm watching this tomorrow, hope its good, part 1 blowed.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait a minute. Why did Dumbledore leave that teleportation closet thing intact in Hogwarts in _Half-Blood Prince?_


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait a minute. Why did Dumbledore leave that teleportation closet thing intact in Hogwarts in _Half-Blood Prince?_



He didn't know it was there or what it was.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 15, 2011)

Going to see it tonight  Excited!


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Great movie, though the unfortunate problem of being the second half of a movie shows. It doesn't have a beginning and feels incomplete. I feel the two parts should be seen seen as one to watch it correctly.

Liked it a lot, though I would've preferred the Voldemort battle to end like in the book. Books will always > the movies.

All the people sitting next to me were saying Harry was an idiot for breking the Elder wand at the end. SMH. It's like they didn't learn about Harry's character at all.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 15, 2011)

seeing the movie tonight!


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw it last night and loved it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've always been a fan of that awkward brand of comedy Harry Potter manages to create.  For instance~ that draco / voldemort hug...one of the most ridiculous things i've ever seen 

My only criticisms are that the movie seem put together oddly...I wish it had a better flow.  Also, the deaths of remus, tonks, fred....idk, at first I was happy they didn't show them dying b/c it didn't make me cry.  But I also feel like a few seconds of 'oh shit look they're dead' doesn't rly give their deaths enough respect or w/e 

Also in the end Hermione & Ginny did not look old enough at all so the scene seemed rather silly. 

Snape's story was done very well...I got emotional   Also the ron/hermione kiss was gold.  I'm not into them as a pairing but I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Snape's story was done very well...I got emotional   Also the ron/hermione kiss was gold.  I'm not into them as a pairing but I thoroughly enjoyed it



That was awkward as fuck brenda  Nothing about that situation seemed romantic


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 15, 2011)

Spoiler lol until I leave and come back


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That was awkward as fuck brenda  Nothing about that situation seemed romantic




*Spoiler*: __ 



What, no!  Harry ginny kiss was awkward

The ronmione kiss was full of lust and years of built up sexual tension 

Plus during the scene it sort of came out of nowhere so it was a cute surprise 

One minute you're like "Oh shit water "

Next minute "Omg dat kiss "


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone else disliked how the Voldemort vs Harry fight was changed? =/


*Spoiler*: __ 



I understand the filmakers making the fight longer with the special effects but they missed the most climatic part of all the series.

Harry calmly stating how Voldemort would never beat him in front of everyone in the Great Hall was amazing. Instead of everyone cheering just as Voldemort was defeated, there was no celebration or anything. Seemed anti-climatic imo.

That's my only gripe with the movie though it's a big one.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2011)

^YES, I DID.  I mean you know something's off when you find yourself going, 'Well, that's just SILLY' in a movie about wizards.

Octopus robes?  Weird apparition fight?  The fuck?  (I hate how they handle apparition in the movies anyway but this takes the cake.)


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm posting this in like, all HP-related threads today but TeeFury.com (they sell a different $10 tee every day, I've bought a few and the quality tends to be really good) is selling a SWEET one today!  I love this logo, and even though I bought a Ravenclaw quidditch one the other day I have to buy this one too.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2011)

Spill review


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Anyone else disliked how the Voldemort vs Harry fight was changed? =/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You just saved me a butt load of typing, friend.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved the movie, but David Yates has a unrelenting knack for screwing up the endings. First he made Dumbledore seem weaker than Voldemort and had Harry lecture Voldemort when he was supposed to be possessed; then he removed the Dumbledore funeral which was epic in the book and replaced it with a lighter wave of wands; and now he's removed the humiliating public talking to Harry gives Voldemort (which *was* the time that he was supposed to do it), confident resurrected Harry, the badass cowboy standoff,  the swift kick of justice only a pimp can provide, and then Harry's repairing of his wand with the Death-stick. Not to mention the celebration. It made it seem anticlimactic Those were important moments now lost.




Looky here, I still typed a butt load.


----------



## Utz (Jul 15, 2011)

Went to the midnight show and absolutely loved it.

I won't dissect the nitty-gritty stuff that the movie either left out or added on compared to the book, because Harry Potter was my entire childhood and it was great just experiencing all the emotion and character development that the series has brought. 

I really enjoyed it, and am so glad 

*Spoiler*: __ 



they kept Dumbledore's line of 'Of course this is all in your head, but who's to say it isn't real?' . That one line essentially sums up the entire series in my opinion. The Harry Potter franchise has of course entertained millions across the world, but it's done more than that. It's taught an entire generation about the strong traits of character that Harry (and of course the other characters) possesses, which those readers can hopefully than take into real life.




Thank you, Harry Potter


----------



## seastone (Jul 15, 2011)

Great movie, granted some parts annoyed me but it was good overall. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Though did anyone go WTF when the whole slytherin house was casted into dungeons because one girl brought up the idea to hand over Harry, let alone by a Professor. 

As well everyone laughing at the name "Longbottom". Mood whiplash much? 


Anyway I do like the Harry vs Voldemort fight more in the movie despite the weird air wrestling. Movie Harry was smarter by not revealing the true allegiance of the Elder Wand. More so the final confrontation was purely between them without onlookers, two wizards binded together by fate,soul and blood. 


As well that he did not use the Elder Wand to fix his old wand, it adds more weight that many things lost cannot be brought back. That Movie Harry did not try to use the power of the Elder Wand for himself and did what no other wizard did including Dumbledore. Resiting the lure of its power and ending its bloodstained history. 



Personally I found the Snape's death not be handled very well. Not only is it off-screen but Harry's reaction to a man that betrayed and killed the closest thing he had to a mentor. That he pointlessly tried to stop the bleeding rather than watch Snape die. 

Though the Prince's tale was preformed brilliantly. It effectively conveyed the type of person Snape was and its garbled nature makes it more fitting since Snape was dying. 


Also I was surprised how well portrayed the portion of Voldemort's soul was. It looked both disgusting and pitiful.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like "where'd that water come from"
and then "where'd that kiss come from"


SageMaster said:


> Anyone else disliked how the Voldemort vs Harry fight was changed? =/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The list of things missing from the movie is endless



MaskedMenace said:


> Great movie, granted some parts annoyed me but it was good overall.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Harry wants to save everyone. 

And again, on your second point, it's no more brilliant than the book because it's the same order and message but with half the content.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw the movie this morning and I fucking LOVED It

god I will miss you so much Harry Potter.

It is so sad to see you leave us. 

The CGI used to show the characters ages was absolutely brilliant imo.

I loved the war scene. Was such epic graphics and powerful performances by Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, and Emma Watson.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

I already posted my thoughts in the rate the last movie you saw thread, so I'll just copy and paste.

The thing with this movie was...every part that I liked, I _really_ liked. But then there were parts that I hated that jarred me away from the movie.


*Spoiler*: _Liked_ 




-The action scenes. Intense, amazing, heart-stopping, perfect.

-The scene where Hermoine stabs the horocrux and then immediately makes out with Ron 

-Alan Rickman's emotional acting

-Room of requirement confrontation/chase scene

-Neville's epic Snake beheading

-The music

-Dumbledore and Harry's meeting at King's Cross was _perfect_

-Lupin's funny line:
*Kingsley:* "Who said that?"
*Lupin:* "I did."
Finally David Thewlis acts like Lupin....two seconds before he dies.





*Spoiler*: _Didn't Like_ 




-The throwaway comment at the beginning where McGonagall says, "put [the Slytherins] in the dungeon" _really_ bothered me. I know it was supposed to be funny...but ugh. Just because they're genetically engineered to be assholes doesn't mean that they aren't still innocent children. Innocent children that they have now trapped in a dungeon beneath a crumbling castle.

-Why were Snape and Voldemort not in the shrieking shack? And why the fuck is there some mansion-thing just, like, _sitting_ there on the castle grounds surrounding by the great wall of China? That was weird...

-Neville's dumb speech when Harry was "dead"

-They left out Dumbledore's backstory completely.

-Teasing us with LunaxNeville. JKR ruined that dream with her announcements. 

-Voldemort's campy acting. Stop making me laugh when I'm supposed to be scared!

-Snape/Lily's pensive scene. No. You ruined it.

-19 years later=3 false beards. They looked awful.




And I also agree that the ending was anticlimatic because everyone was completely calm and ignoring Harry for their tea.


----------



## seastone (Jul 15, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Harry wants to save everyone.



Harry is a good hearted person but at that point he hated him as a much as Voldemort. I doubt he would have done the same for Voldemort. 



> And again, on your second point, it's no more brilliant than the book because it's the same order and message but with half the content.



Honestly as a movie scene, it was done pretty well. Books and movies are two different mediums to convey things.


----------



## Dash (Jul 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw the midnight premiere and absolutely loved it especially the action, which was nonstop. I hated the lack of emotion during certain scenes (Fred's death shrugged off after a minute, nobody seeming to care Voldemort was dead, etc) but it was still a great movie. 




I can't believe its officially over, Harry Potter has been apart of most of my life but it was great while it lasted. Thank you for the memories.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2011)

> Harry is a good hearted person but at that point he hated him as a much as Voldemort. I doubt he would have done the same for Voldemort.


The enemy of my enemy is my friend. However, in the book, it's stated he didn't know quite why he ran up to Snape. 



> Honestly as a movie scene, it was done pretty well. Books and movies are two different mediums to convey things.


Books and movies are supposed to get across the same message, even though they do it different ways. It never explains why Lily starts hating Snape like it does in the book.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:
			
		

> Harry is a good hearted person but at that point he hated him as a much as Voldemort. I doubt he would have done the same for Voldemort.


Instinct perhaps, I know it didn't happen in the book but the fact that he didn't scream at him, look at him with contempt and even bothered to take his memory suggest that deep down he continued to question his motives. 

That being said he did try to save Voldemort, in Voldemort's hubris he scoffed at the advice Harry gave him.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> Great movie, granted some parts annoyed me but it was good overall.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Voldemort's being told by Harry about the latter's ownership of the wand showed the former's weakness. Pride.  Pride caused the curse to fail, not a Kamehameha wave of magic. Harry's using of the elder wand to repair his own spoke more about his personality to me than his destroying  it. It was a subtle part in the book, but it showed that Harry was the rightful owner of the Hallows due to his humble nature, that he regretted nothing about being a wizard, and that the Elder wand offered real power. It brought things full circle. But with the film we never see the wand's true strength in Harry's hands, thus we never know what Harry is rejecting.  The wand was a tool, neither good nor bad. That was the point. 







MaskedMenace said:


> Harry is a good hearted person but at that point he hated him as a much as Voldemort. I doubt he would have done the same for Voldemort.



In the book he offers Voldemort a chance to repent.


----------



## seastone (Jul 15, 2011)

~M~ said:


> The enemy of my enemy is my friend. However, in the book, it's stated he didn't know quite why he ran up to Snape.



Yeah which is why I liked it. You weren't sure if his motivation was compassion,pity, contempt etc or a combination.



> Books and movies are supposed to get across the same message, even though they do it different ways. It never explains why Lily starts hating Snape like it does in the book.



Granted that was left out but the vital part was kept which was Snape's good side was gone well especially his scenes with Dumbledore was done, 

After the mediocre Snape's worse memory movie scene in the fifth movie were the teenager actors left little impression. I am partly glad that they didn't try to add teenager Lily and Snape.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I'm off to the theater. I'm curious how crowded it's gonna be


----------



## seastone (Jul 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Instinct perhaps, I know it didn't happen in the book but the fact that he didn't scream at him, look at him with contempt and even bothered to take his memory suggest that deep down he continued to question his motives.



That is sort of the point. I liked the ambiguity of Harry with Snape's death. 



> That being said he did try to save Voldemort, in Voldemort's hubris he scoffed at the advice Harry gave him.



The difference between that is Harry offered Voldemort either death or extreme pain of remorse to restore his soul. Like Dumbledore said, some things are worse to a man than death. 

Either would have ended him as if he did feel remorse, he would have done himself in given the countless horrible crimes he did. 

With Snape, he is already dying and outright trying to save him would be like if Voldemort was bleeding to death and Harry was trying to stop it. That wouldn't fit either. 



0Fear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Voldemort's being told by Harry about the latter's ownership of the wand showed the former's weakness. Pride.  Pride caused the curse to fail, not a Kamehameha wave of magic. Harry's using of the elder wand to repair his own spoke more about his personality to me than his destroying  it. It was a subtle part in the book, but it showed that Harry was the rightful owner of the Hallows due to his humble nature, that he regretted nothing about being a wizard, and that the Elder wand offered real power. It brought things full circle. But with the film we never see the wand's true strength, thus we never know what Harry is rejecting.  The wand was a tool, neither good nor bad.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am not saying it was bad but that Movie Harry reacted in a more sensible manner with keeping such knowledge to himself. 

Fixing the wand was acceptable and true to his character(just personally liked the idea of the permanent lost of wand). 

However the problem in the book that I had was that Harry kept the wand intact which could mean if anyone discovers it, retraces its recent users. Someone could kill Harry in his sleep and take the wand like it did the original brother. 

Movie Harry pretty much ended the bloody history of the wand with the simple act of snapping it. Something nobody has been able to do since they either wanted the wand for either good or evil for many centuries despite its history. 

Book Harry had the right idea with saying "the wand is more trouble than its worth". Movie Harry actually acted on that and got rid of it once for all while less men like Ron would be tempted to keep it safe.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

I totally agree with you Jena


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just because the Slytherin kids are inherited the genes that made them assholes like their parents who hatred half-breeds doesn't mean they deserved that treatment. If anything McGonnall should've gave them an ultimatum anyone who wants to fight stick by her and those that refuse be thrown into the dungeon


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> The difference between that is Harry offered Voldemort either death or extreme pain of remorse to restore his soul. Like Dumbledore said, some things are worse to a man than death.
> 
> Either would have ended him as if he did feel remorse, he would have done himself in given the countless horrible crimes he did.
> 
> With Snape, he is already dying and outright trying to save him would be like if Voldemort was bleeding to death and Harry was trying to stop it. That wouldn't fit either.



I'd chalk it up to a show don't tell. Any way we're talking about never killed anyone Harry. Even Voldemort died because of a technicality.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually like the snapping of the wand too. I didn't like that he didn't fix his own first. That was a great scene in the book and reminded me that Harry was still the sentimental kid from the first three books. 

Though I liked the idea of snapping the wand I was under the impression that the wand was indestructible, which would explain why its owner would have to die.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

In the book that's what happened, a Slytherin suggested handing Harry.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2011)

Time for tl;;dr review. It's been about 17 hours since I watched it, so I've had time to calm down a little.

I know there were a lot of book-movie and Part 1-Part 2 inconsistencies, though overall I'd still say this was the best HP movie of them all, pretty easily. It was really very impressive that they were able to create an hour-to-hour-and-a-half-long battle that maintained mounting excitement throughout.

To get this out of the way though, I'll talk about the downsides, first.

Really, the movie was about 2 hours and 10 minutes, much shorter than any of the other movies. They could have made a few minor additions and changes for under 15 minutes, and it would have made all the difference.

Things that should have been added:

*Spoiler*: __ 





- The history of Dumbledore as told by Aberforth
	Why? This was an extremely important part of the entire series as a whole. Harry discovered the dark, incomplete story of Dumbledore in Part 1 of DH, which made it even more crucial that it was to be tied up neatly in Part 2, thus showing that Dumbledore really wasn't as bad a person as he appeared. But they left that out, leaving a gaping plothole. It would have only taken up a few minutes and done wonders for plot consistency and character redemption.

- Harry arguing with Dumbledore's Army
	Why? In the books, Harry was initially angry that everyone believed he was returning to Hogwarts to wage war, and he resisted their attempts to help. In the movie he immediately walked in and told everyone he needed help finding something. I honestly found the confusion, frustration, and anger Harry felt during that scene to be a very powerful moment in the book, both in the way it portrayed the love and faith others put in Harry and the uncertainty and fear Harry felt in this. It was a terrible part to cut this out.

- Death of Fred.
	Fred was one of the two people who died in the war that was closest to Harry, and he really should have gotten a bit more. His name wasn't even mentioned until Neville brought it up when he was having words in front of Voldemort. Fred was also...ah, a fan favorite? so that made everything especially ridiculous.

- More Snape flashbacks.
	Why? I'm very happy with the fact that they added as many as they did, but they really should have explained things a bit more. Another 60-75 seconds of flashbacks could have shown Snape and Lily first meeting James on the train, as well as the scene where Snape loses it and calls Lily a mudblood and the scene where he begs her forgiveness. Those three were extremely important, but left out, which was frustrating. 

There were a few minor, mainly irrelevant, things I felt should have been added, like Hermione's concern for the blind dragon and Ron's (or was it Harry's?) joke that she was acting like Hagrid. It was indeed sort of irrelevant, but I felt it would have been a good thing to add. The same goes for Hermione having to behave as Bellatrix and attack the muggle-born who jumped her on the way to Gringotts. Not important, but would have been cool to add. Oh and Aberforth's eyes actually being BLUE would have been nice. And getting the snippet about rivalry with Scorpius at the end.




Things that should have been changed completely:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Harry and McGonagall. Because come on, when she was spat on in the Ravenclaw common room and Harry ripped off his cloak and used the Cruciatus curse to defend her honor in the book, that was damn awesome. Not only was it just cool, but it showed that Harry was willing to use Crucio if he had to, which I feel to be kind of important. In the movie, he doesn't even GO to the Ravenclaw room. Although I have to admit, the Snape/McGonagall spar was pretty cool. I just wish they'd found a way to combine both.

- The fact that in the movie, most of the "Death Eaters" were really snatchers. I don't think I saw anyone in Death Eater robes/masks even, which was very disappointing, to say nothing of the fact that it just made them far less intimidating and more silly-looking.

- Parts of the final fight with Voldemort. I like how the lengthened it, but the flying part was stupid, and it was also stupid that he killed Voldemort in an empty courtyard. Then on top of everything, you don't even find out why the wand failed Voldemort until AFTER the fight. As a Draco fan, I loved hearing Harry thunder in the crowded hall that the wand belonged to Draco, and because Harry had Draco's wand, the wand may not know what had happened.

- Harry's disposal of the Elder Wand. In the book, he repaired his own wand and returned the Elder Wand to Dumbledore's Tomb. In the movie, he snapped it in half and threw it into the lake. So what happens to Harry's wand in the movie? Why is Dumbledore, again, neglected? This is all to say nothing of the fact that it was kind of pathetic to see that the Elder Wand could be broken so easily. From the books I received the impression that it was more or less indestructible. I know it was never stated to be such, but geez. 




Sorry for the in-depth criticism before the in-depth praise.  Now, for the good things about the movie:


Things that were added, but done right:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- As I already freaked out about earlier, some of the added Snape moments:
	- Snape's final words. I go back and forth on this. It would have been corny in the book, but for some reason, having him say those words in the movie didn't come across as such. 
	- Snape being the one to find Lily and holding her body while baby Harry watched.
	- Lily saying "Always" to Harry as her last word. 
	- Harry asking Dumbledore about Snape's patronus. I hate how in the book, the fact that Harry just found out Snape was in love with his mother was really sort of glossed over. I understand that he was going through a lot at the moment but I was very disappointed that Rowling hadn't given Harry a pause and a moment to consider something as important as that.
Can you tell what held my attention the entire movie?

- Neville. Damn did he get some additional screen-time. It was almost over-the-top in some places (such as when he was racing down the bridge), but overall it turned out pretty cool to see him. I was relieved to see that they still had him kill Nagini.

- SOME of the added humor, such as Filch sweeping the mess. Maybe this wasn't in the book (it might have been though; I forget), but this was just an unnecessary, 4-second scene that had the entire theater laughing. McGonagall commenting on Seamus having a penchant for blowing things up was also pretty good.




Things that were from the book, but done right:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- The Gringrotts escape. Although I wish they'd kept the Hagrid comment, this was done brilliantly. I love HP dragons.

- The Grey Lady. They cut out the Bloody Baron story (which bothered me), but she was pretty damn scary herself; Most of the theater jumped when she suddenly lunged at Harry and started screaming. That scene was awesome. Far better than I expected it to be.

- The Snape flashbacks that were in the book, particularly the one where he showed Dumbledore his patronus. Considering the fact that that's one of the biggest scenes in the entire series for Snape fans, and one of the most impactful scenes as a whole (given the fact that that was the epitome of the "Snape has been saving Harry for 7 years" theme), it was great to see them keep it word-for-word and produce it the way they did.

- McGonagall. She really shone in this movie, just as she did in the book. They modified some things of course, but I was very impressed with the way they handled her nevertheless.

- MOST of the battle. Even smaller details like the armor coming to life and the way Voldemort spoke over the grounds were done very well. Like everything else, I could nitpick over certain things, but other than what I mentioned earlier, I was happy with the way this came out.

- The Resurrection Stone. That scene was just as poignant and beautiful as it was in the books. Very pleased with the way that came out.

- The atmospheric tones of the entire movie, as well as the soundtrack, were spot on, more so than in most of the other movies. 




Things I am on the fence about:

*Spoiler*: __ 




The way Draco was handled. 
	In the room of requirements he really didn't shine as much as he did in the books, where you were able to see his real hesitance to follow Voldemort's orders. The scene was so short in the movies you didn't see much of it, but as it was meant to be one of his big redeeming moments, it was a bit disappointing. Nevetheless, I do like how the three Malfoys snuck off silently during the fight, holding hands, and disappeared.




Looks like I criticized more than I praised in the movie, but it was hard for me to pull out specific things in it that I loved when overall, the movie was as good as it was. As I said earlier, easily the best of the HP movies, and probably a 9/10 as a whole. That's mainly because I've read the books a million times and nitpicked.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RE: the wand_ 



See, I didn't like the fact  that he snapped the wand.  In the books he uses it to repair his old wand, and then returns the Elder Wand to Dumbly's tomb.  To me that shows greater maturity, in the fact that rather than destroy it completey, he resists the desire to wield whatever power it could bring him.  In the end of the book he even says that since he's its true master, as long as he dies naturally then so will the myth of the wand because nobody else can win it from him after that, or something.  Plus Harry always knew it as Dumbledore's wand, so I thought it was important for him to want to lay it to rest with his headmaster like that.

Harry's not using it also spoke to Dumbledore's praise of Harry too, in the way that Harry doesn't get tempted to use power the way the headmaster was.  Dumbly wanted it TO lead, originally, but Harry was forced to lead, without ever truly wanting to, and then wound up having it.  I thought Harry laying it to rest after the battle was much more fitting.

I don't know, him just snapping the wand like that after everything they went through just seemed pointless to me.





Also, I kind of hated how god damned inflated the numbers were for the battle itself.  Didn't JKR say something like 50-100 people died during the Battle at Hogwarts?  That was way to many people, shit.

edit- 50 + the named characters.  Yeah, way too many people.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 15, 2011)

It was freakin' amazing. I cried. Srsly. It's bitter sweet right now. I'm feeling sad but happy. I loved it, I think it was one of the best films.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ron was so sexy as usual. God, even with that beard or that pot belly he looked hot. I would do that. 

The kiss was so cute! And the giggle afterwards was extra cute. Fangirl satisfied.

Neville! You go Neville, he rocked like omg.. 

There was so many inspiring moments.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _RE: the wand_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's another way to think about it. I think Harry placing the wand back into the tomb and then going to sleep in his old quarters would have been better than he, Hermione, and Ron nearly breaking the forth wall by almost bowing as they held hands.


----------



## seastone (Jul 15, 2011)

0Fear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



True I guess. 

Though I do think that is precisely why the wand was so dangerous. The impressions of power people get and temptation to commit horrible deeds to obtain it. 

The Elder Wand was called unbeatable and could kill anyone but Dumbledore won it from Grindelward. 

That the elder wand is invincible, indestructible etc are just the delusions of those who seek it.  Like the idea that gathering the hollows makes one the master of death in the sense of invincibility. 








Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _RE: the wand_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly for me it isn't o much about rejection of power or to wield it for good but more that the elder wand won't be a danger to people anymore. 

The danger of the elder wand is by its existence, that some guy will tempted to go after it and kill Harry in his sleep to obtain it. Harry cannot be sure if some individual in next decades won't trace the wand down to its users. 

More so when Harry made a public speech about it. 

The wand's power can be undone if the user gives up his life willingly but by violence like the elder brother, the wand will go to the murderer until he loses his life. 

The point of breaking that wand, he pretty much ends the bloody history of the wand. Keeping like Dumbledore did even not to use it for power can lead to that Harry to death even if he doesn't boast about it.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But I'm talking not about the legends but about the magical protections around it. There's just no evidence that it can be snapped.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

They should've totally showed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fred Weasley's death scene in the film. That shit pissed me off big time.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> They should've totally showed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



aye. It wasn't done right.


----------



## seastone (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> They should've totally showed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah indeed. 



0Fear said:


> But I'm talking not about the legends but about the magical protections around it. There's just no evidence that it can be snapped.



Has anyone attempt to break it even once in the book or even mentioned these "protections" prevent that. 

As far as I know nobody even considered snapping since it still just a wand albeit a powerful one.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They did miss a bag chunk of the book out. And parts like Fred's death did felt rushed.. :/ it was still sad though.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Also on another note what the hell was the point of showing Percy Weasley in HP and the Deathly Hallow's part one if he does absolutely nothing in part two? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fred was supposed to be the midst of an argument with Percy about being a stuck up ass and then the explosion interrupts their deep convo.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

They should have shown Fred died, if they didn't want to spend much time on his death they could have gone the Avatar route where a bunch of deaths are shown in sequence to show the turn of the tide. Percy cradling his brother's body trying to protect it from further damage was an emotional moment in the book.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

^

It was kind of a narm (Meaning moment meant to be sad but kind of hilarious in a comically black way) when Harry returns to the hall and sees all the injured and dead during the intermission. Horace Slughorn's nonchalant "Hey Harry"  made me crack up. He's like "Hey man you don't have to give yourself or anything we're all doing fine here."


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Also on another note what the hell was the point of showing Percy Weasley in HP and the Deathly Hallow's part one if he does absolutely nothing in part two?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They never even _mentioned_ in the movies that Percy had a falling-out with the rest of the family.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> They never even _mentioned_ in the movies that Percy had a falling-out with the rest of the family.



They might as well have. I doubt the Weasley family would be so warmly receptive to Percy considering how he sided with the new administration of the Ministry of Magic.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Reposting this here... My take on this disastrous movie from the movie rating thread.

*Deathly Hallows II - 5.5/10*

I am being generous with that rating.


*Spoiler*: _My (almost) Chapter-by-Chapter Breakdown_ 





*Chapter breakdowns I guess.*
Gringotts. Was pretty impressive. Though I am 95% sure Griphook did not die in Canon. The sword should not have vanished. In HP Canon, Griphook should have lived, and the sword would be in Goblin possession presumably until Neville wears the Sorting Hat.

*King's Cross.*
They actually did a decent job with this, slightly messy. Only real thing that bugged me is Harry asking Dumbledor about his mothers Patronus. Harry just saw Snape use the fucking thing in his memories. Waste of time.

*The Prince's Tale.*
Wow, I did enjoy this, but why does it show Severus eye-witnessing James and Lily dancing in front of the fountain? Witnessing Lily's last moments of life and last words to Harry? Shit, according to HP Movie Universe, Voldemort showed up to the Potter house unaccompanied. All of this should have been replaced with Lily, Severus, James and Sirius on the Hogwarts Express.

*To the Forest Again.*
Fuck you movie makers. FUCK YOU. What could and should have been one of the most emotional scenes in the movie is completely fucked by their blatant disregard for CANON. First of all, why the fuck did they do away with the Cloak of Invisibility? They rid the movie titled Deathly Hallows, of what was described as the most useful of the three? Fuckin cunts. Harry's slow walk past the weeping families, what he thinks will be his last look at his two closest friends, the two people left alive whom he loves more than anyone? He tells Hermione and Ron on his way out what he is going to do? The whole point was avoiding them, so he could stay committed to what he has to do! Why couldn't he walk past Ginny? Why couldn't he have that last moment with Neville? Why couldn't the resurrected James, Lily, Sirius, Remus walk with him through the forest, PAST THE DEMENTORS who apparently don't exist? Jesus. Oh, and then he drops the stone right after talking to them? They are there for a pep talk? Not give him the strength to continue on towards his own demise? Morons. 

*A Flaw in the Plan.*
Jesus H. Christ. Complete disregard for canon. Nevilles speech? Fuck me sideways. How fucking corny can you make this movie? Voldemort hugging Draco? Jesus. How about the part where everyone yells at Voldemort and his spells consistently fail to hold? How about Harry supposedly cowaring before him? Begging him to show mercy? Again, if they kept up with canon, Harry wouldn't need to jump out of Hagrids arms. Neville killing Nagini would have been a thousand times better, though, how they did do it, wasn't so bad. Luna and Neville together? Yeah, everyone wanted it to happen, and in a sense, it's the most disappointing thing Rowling did as far as relationships are concerned, but still. Why the hell couldn't Harry, Ron and Hermione have just walked up to the Headmasters study and finished the fucking story right? CUNTS! 

*19 Years Later*
Why not call it "19 Hours Later"? If the Jackass crew can make Johnny Knoxville into a convincing 90 year old, why can't these fucktards make the Potter, Weasley and Malfoy crew look like they're in their late 30's? 

Everyone here could adapt the book into two hellaciously better screenplays than this muck. I despise the movie makers. I literally pray that wiser men and women will someday erase this series of constant let downs from my memory with a much grander retelling. This shit series is like the Batman movies of the 1990's. So, I am desperately awaiting Harry Potters own Christopher Nolan to appear. Until that day comes... Fuck this garbage. 

p.s. If you read this far, I believe I deserve some rep. <3 






Fuck my life.

Going by what others here had said before I watched it, I assumed this movie would be decent. I even went in with lowered expectations. Not low enough. I should have gone in thinking I was going to see a movie based off fucking Goosebumps books.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 15, 2011)

did they ever mention that part about dumbledore's lover? in the book i remember that being a very big thing, like, i forgot his name but i think it started with a G or something.. like, in the letters they spoke about the horcruxes or something very important..


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> did they ever mention that part about dumbledore's lover? in the book i remember that being a very big thing, like, i forgot his name but i think it started with a G or something.. like, in the letters they spoke about the horcruxes or something very important..



Grindelwald.

Yeah, they _ completely_ left out Dumbledore's backstory. 
Kind of important, guys...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope people are not fucking discussing book discrepancies. Film was amazing and it improved on many things the book stumbled, as in a proper battle for Hogwarts


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

We agree Banhammer the movie works as a film and a close to a film series and it should do that before trying to slavishly copy the book.

Direct adaptations rarely work and this is more proof of it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah honestly that's why I liked it, it wasn't bogged down and it ran smoothly.  It was a good film.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I hope people are not fucking discussing book discrepancies. Film was amazing and it improved on many things the book stumbled, as in a proper battle for Hogwarts



The reason I have a problem with certain changes is because those events were simple details that were crucial aspects of the theme and mood. It's not as simple as complaining about the color of a robe. In essence, they would have made it an even better film.


----------



## colours (Jul 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I feel no rush to see this and I hate crowds at the movies especially ones like this, more than anything.



agreed

and i can't emphasis it enough how much i hate crowds argfggkjdklajda


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

new set to celebrate


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Dumbledore's story was actually unnecessary for the plot at all. Made a wonderful addendum to the book, but Albus's story is not that necessary for the point to be made about him.
He's the big mysterious lovable mentor. You're supposed to fill in the rest with whatever archetype you feel like because hell, for many people, dumbledore made that archetype.
Besides, while unnecessary for the movie 90% of all film goers have already read the book, and would therfore have nothing to win with fifteen extra minutes of footage

All it's needed to know is that dumbledore defeated a big bad wizard, which is what his chocolate frog trading card from the first movie always said


----------



## colours (Jul 15, 2011)

minerva mcbadass


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

I do like that they cut back on the hallow lore and some of the Dumbledore back story. While those things worked in the book I feel that they would have been too extraneous for this film.  I always felt that the elder wand was the most deserving of focus, and I got that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

eh. You already got all that from the book going in. Almost everyone who went to see the movie had already that "all in the manual" type of info plugged in


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Although, I'm disappointed about some parts from the book not being adapted to the film I'm not going to cry and moan about it. Seriously, folks this is the theater. Meaning not every little detail is going to be copied onto the big screen. What's shown in the movie is what audiences who are fans of the book want except more stylish. There is nothing in the book that could conquer the dazzling display that was shown to us in that film. In fact the endings from the previous films even spelt out the separation that the films were going to take from it's literary counterpart. 

If you can't get past then don't bother going to see the film.

@ Grape Krush

That whole review is a joke.

If anything that's the type of rating you give to films that aim for shock value and are unable to make good pacing. For example Mortal Kombat Annihilation. That's the type of film that deserves that rating. What's important is that we saw what were the most important points to the viewers. I got my moneys worth and so did a majority of other moviegoers.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

0Fear said:


> I do like that they cut back on the hallow lore and some of the Dumbledore back story. While those things worked in the book I feel that they would have been too extraneous for this film.  I always felt that the elder wand was the most deserving of focus, and I got that.



Agreed. Dumbledores back story plays no pivotal part in the movie, simply because it's used in a way as to put questions into Harry and the readers mind. 

@Bender, sorry, but I feel it's a deserved review. I was never so harsh on any HP movie, but since it's the end of the series, and they did fun things like change the entire finale, they deserve it. It was horrible.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Although, I'm disappointed about some parts from the book not being adapted to the film I'm not going to cry and moan about it. Seriously, folks this is the theater. Meaning not every little detail is going to be copied onto the big screen. What's shown in the movie is what audiences who are fans of the book want except more stylish.* There is nothing in the book that could conquer the dazzling display that was shown to us in that film.* In fact the endings from the previous films even spelt out the separation that the films were going to take from it's literary counterpart.
> 
> If you can't get past then don't bother going to see the film.



Judging that the plot COMES from the book I don't think critiquing it in a vacuum in which the book is magically nonexistent is what to do. And the bold is debatable. I must say, that the book touched me better because of the choices that were made, and the level of intimacy it had with me as a reader. HP is always going to have ended for me in 2007. The films will always only be adaptations. Knowing this, I only have a real problem with things being left out that would have made the film even better, or added that made the story dumber. That will always induce a "wwtt?" This is because the director's idea is rarely better than the author's.

I liked the film. It was great in my mind. But when you cut back a small bit of game changing plotting or thematic element for a detail you think is coo' to look at. . .I be like


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Completely random thoughts I had while watching the movie. I don't even want to try and make them into one cohesive post/review...


*Spoiler*: __ 




-I was SO pissed when I didn't see a Batman trailer in the previews. Was that only for the midnight premieres? Fucking hell...

-Wow, Griphook was a dick. And I don't remember him dying in the book. Was that added?

-I actually felt really bad for the dragon when the goblins were using the noisemakers to keep it away.  But it's cool. The dragon fucked their shit up eventually.

-Aberforth was really glossed over in the movie. He was completely forgettable here. Lame.

-The scene where they casted the protective globe thing over the school was amazing. I don't know if that wasn't in the books or if just wasn't memorable there, but here it was awesome. When you saw that you could tell the shit was about to hit the fan.

-Now I know they didn't show us Ron and Hermione going into the Chamber in the book, so that was a pretty cool addition to the movie.  

-Neville was a boss here. He already was in the book, but even more so in the movie.  The snake scene was perfect.

-I remember when Voldy was waiting for Harry in the forest, I actually felt bad for him. It's stupid, but when he said ".....I thought he would come...." I just imagined a kid waiting for his long lost father or something.  Just the way he said it sounded so disappointed. I know, that's fucking stupid, but I couldn't get it out of my head when I saw it  

-I thought the final fight scene was alright. I guess I don't remember the book well enough to compare the two, but as long as the movie had Harry winning on technicality and not on skill, then I didn't really care. And I even liked the teleporting fight part.

-I noticed that everybody seems to be in a tizzy over Harry breaking the wand, so I figured I'd give my input too. What happened in the movie was just fine. What Harry did there ensured that the wand would never be misused again.  And that's really all that matters when you get down to it.

-What the hell? How was that supposed to make them look any older? The only ones that even remotely looked older were Ron and Ginny.  Harry and Hermione were just dressed in middle aged people clothes. 

-I had the most annoying little shit sitting behind me the whole time. Every 15 seconds or so he would turn to his mom and and say something stupid. He'd ask questions or say "I knew it!" constantly. And he had to be at least eight or nine, so it's not like I feel bad for being pissed about it either.  I really should have turned around and said something to them....

-I personally didn't feel very emotional when the  movie ended. I hear about everybody crying and whatnot, but I got all of that out of my system when the series actually ended back when DH was first released. This didn't end anything, it's been over for a while now. I guess movie only people would feel sad here, but I can't understand why anybody who'd read the books before would get emotional.  I guess that makes me sound like a prick, but that's how I feel.

- I don't want to go through each of them, but I didn't like how they handled the deaths. They were really glossed over, and it didn't help that the characters that died stood out much more in the books than in the movies. Seriously, I loved Fred and George in the books, but I hardly remember them in the movies. Same goes for Lupin (after PoA, I guess) and especially Tonks.





I definitely liked it, though. It was a nice B-day present


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> @Bender, sorry, but I feel it's a deserved review. I was never so harsh on any HP movie, but since it's the end of the series, and they did fun things like change the entire finale



What you mean how Harry isn't talking about his scar when their children depart for Hogwarts? 



> , they deserve it. It was horrible.






> he films will always only be adaptations. Knowing this, I only have a real problem with things being left out that would have made the film even better.



Some of the things they left out were considered indubitably, time consumingly irrelevant. For example, Peter Pettigrew's death was not viewer friendly much less get past with the MPA. Period. Need I remind you this is still  an adaptation of a children/teen book? That couldn't be shown.   

Allow me to quote your problems concerning the scenes from the book left out in the movie:



> Gringotts. Was pretty impressive. Though I am 95% sure Griphook did not die in Canon. The sword should not have vanished. In HP Canon, Griphook should have lived, and the sword would be in Goblin possession presumably until Neville wears the Sorting Hat.



No Griphook didn't die in the book. However, considering how alert Voldemort was with the hunt in the the final installment I doubt Griphook would have made it out. As Potter said he and Voldemort have a connection so it only makes sense that he is aware of where he's been.



> They actually did a decent job with this, slightly messy. Only real thing that bugged me is Harry asking Dumbledor about his mothers Patronus. Harry just saw Snape use the fucking thing in his memories. Waste of time.



Ahem, Harry has every right to Dumbledore and it is entirely reasonable that he ask one of the smartest wizards in the magic world. Remember Harry was shaken up out of his mind upon the revelation that he himself is one of of Voldemort's Horcruxes. The reality of the matter is that him and the rest of Hogwarts were only a few steps away from trouncing him and he wanted to be absolutely certain. 

As for the rest of your review? ... Ugh... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP2u6VURudU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

That was probably one of the most emotional moments in the film and hardly cheesy. Look dude: This is a movie. A MOVIE! The only reason you'd consider the adrenallinic response from Neville after Voldemort asks him if he would like to join his army is because while reading the book you're in a solitary, quiet atmosphere and the rise of emotion while reading makes your blood boil. Following Voldemort's execution of Potter for that to be his immediiate response is plain unrealistic which (quoting tvtropes) is one of the main aims of the film. Naturally tragedy in the real world is followed by an epic speech and then the turning of the tides. If that's your idea of a spectacular scene then you may as well say Michael Bay's directing is stellar. 

I'll say this much the make-up and visuals used to show the age change of the characters in the epilogue was 50 % good and 46% bad and 4% didn't matter. What mattered was the acting. That's all you ask for when you go to the movies. That along with a good script. Now if this was a direct-to-video adaptation of the book I'd ask for it to be more true. However, that's not what people are asking for. I said it once I'll say it again: The movie is it's own entity. Meaning we're asking for it to follow the plot not stay entirely true to the story. Savvy?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Dumbledore's story was actually unnecessary for the plot at all. Made a wonderful addendum to the book, but Albus's story is not that necessary for the point to be made about him.
> He's the big mysterious lovable mentor. You're supposed to fill in the rest with whatever archetype you feel like because hell, for many people, dumbledore made that archetype.
> Besides, while unnecessary for the movie 90% of all film goers have already read the book, and would therfore have nothing to win with fifteen extra minutes of footage
> 
> All it's needed to know is that dumbledore defeated a big bad wizard, which is what his chocolate frog trading card from the first movie always said


What a joke. We're not supposed to know any of the deep character that controlled and planned EVERY event in the series, one who's past shapes the wizarding world and lets us understand him,because you're supposed to "fill in the rest"? 

The whole point of books 6 and 7 in Dumbledore's case is to prove he is flawed and not some archetype. Why didn't they just scrap Snape's backstory as well? In fact, why should anyone have one then, if the most important one is left out? There's a complete difference between Dumbledore, the old quiet guy in 1, and Dumbldore in 7, full of flaws and doubt with a complicated character.

Yeah, I mad. Hope I'm trolled too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

~M~ said:


> What a joke. We're not supposed to know any of the deep character that controlled and planned EVERY event in the series, one who's past shapes the wizarding world and lets us understand him,because you're supposed to "fill in the rest"?


Well yes.
Dumbledore's "flashbacks" are slow and enrich his character but not the story. Good in a book, but not in the movie.
They're huge chapters, and in no point in this movie you had a non-awkward moment where you can say "hey everyone, let's stop what we're doing like riding a giant dragon and fighting the battle for hogwarts, and let's talk about dumbledore's extensive and comprehensive childhood, such as his fall out of Wizard supremacy, his brother, his mentally ill, but much beloved exploding sister, his globe-trotting adventures and his gay lover.
OH and let's not forget to include the analysis of the drastically sensationalist views of Reeta skeeter against the more conservative reports of his old friend.
That'll totally come into the plot where we kill and survive the Dark Lord later and his Horcruxes later.



> The whole point of books 6 and 7 in Dumbledore's case is to prove he is flawed and not some archetype.


Half Blood Prince did that. Book 7 did but movie 7 and 8 needn't. 





> Why didn't they just scrap Snape's backstory as well?


Because without it you can't understand what led to his betrayal in HBP. Besides, Snape is valuable because he presents himself in his flashback as something very few people can. He's harry's last tether to his parents.


> In fact, why should anyone have one then, if the most important one is left out? There's a complete difference between Dumbledore, the old quiet guy in 1, and Dumbldore in 7, full of flaws and doubt with a complicated character.


Yes. You get a good deal of that with Snape's flashbacks, the things in HBP and harry's "king's cross" experience
Dumbie's backstory is not necessary.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

I stand firmly behind what I have said.

And I despise Michael Bay. Horrible movies >.>

Oh, but I do agree, Dumbledores backstory plays a significant part in the books, but it would have been extremely hard to incorporate into the film/s. That's the very last thing I expected them to put into the film/s.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

"Minerva, you know we can't hold off you-know-who forever
It's Dumbledore's exploding Sister, Flitwick. She will try very not explode around you so you might as well shout her name!"


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> "You know we can't hold off you-know-who forever
> It's Dumbledore's exploding Sister flitwick. She will try very not explode around you so you might as well shout her name!"



Maybe you should try that again? This time in cohesive English.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't expect you to get it. Go rage some more.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, and one shining plot hole I absolutely loathe above all else?

Harry Potter, seemingly dueling Voldemort on an equal level. Funny, because in Half Blood Prince, he couldn't even run up BEHIND Snape, and win a duel versus him? This film would have you believe that Harry Potter is capable of dueling Voldemort equally in terms of skill. When in reality, if any one of the attacks Voldemort used during that entire scene were killing curses, Voldemort would have died at any given moment.

That and the poor choice of having Harry kill Voldemort with a completely non-lethal spell.

Hell, Harry shouldn't have even killed him. Voldemort essentially killed himself.

Blah, but what's the use of explaining the basics to you? You're certainly the all-knowing.

And your previous two posts, still do not make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Voldemort died when all the horcruxes were destroyed and he spent all he had on a duel.
His own body was a manifestation of magic that was cannibalizing itself and harry hit him a few good curses.
Other than that it's magic. You don't question it too much
And one guesses Harry picked up a lot of shit in his running around. Or did you miss the part where he casts Imperio on the goblins?


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Voldemort died when all the horcruxes were destroyed and he spent all he had on a duel.
> And one guesses Harry picked up a lot of shit in his running around. Or did you miss the part where he casts Imperio on the goblins?



Read the book. Voldemorts killing curse is rebounded and hits himself with it. It says IN THE BOOK. It's important, because this way of Voldemort dying, leaves Harry's own soul completely intact.

Harry knows how to use Imperio, because Bella gave him a little lesson in using unforgivable curses. Before he even Imperios the goblin, he says to himself "You've got to really mean it". Go read some.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

And yes, I DID just win this argument. Ta-Da!


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Oh, and one shining plot hole I absolutely loathe above all else?



See? This is another one of the reasons why I refuse to fully acknowledge your argument. Your post is comprised of nothing but irrationality.



> Harry Potter, seemingly dueling Voldemort on an equal level. Funny, because in Half Blood Prince, he couldn't even run up BEHIND Snape, and win a duel versus him?



Harry got better. There's a little thing called training that I'm sure him and his friends did prior to HP DH book 7. Heck do you think he'd throw away all his knowledge from Hogwarts school of Witchcraft and Wizardry down the toilet? No, he took it to heart. One of my interpretations of Harry vs Snape is that he was too clouded by strong emotions to properly conjure up any powerful spells against Snape. Had he taken the time I'm sure he could've held his own.
One of Harry's character's faults is that he's unable to think properly when he allows his emotions to get the better of them. Him being unable to have a strong relationship with Cho because he was thinking of why Dumbledore was avoiding him is proof of this.



> This film would have you believe that Harry Potter is capable of dueling Voldemort equally in terms of skill. When in reality, if any one of the attacks Voldemort used during that entire scene were killing curses, Voldemort would have died at any given moment.





> That and the poor choice of having Harry kill Voldemort with a completely non-lethal spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

> Harry got better. There's a little thing called training that I'm sure him and his friends did prior to HP DH book 7. Heck do you think he'd throw away all his knowledge from Hogwarts school of Witchcraft and Wizardry down the toilet? No, he took it to heart. One of my interpretations of Harry vs Snape is that he was too clouded by strong emotions to properly conjure up any powerful spells against Snape. Had he taken the time I'm sure he could've held his own.
> One of Harry's character's faults is that he's unable to think properly when he allows his emotions to get the better of them. Him being unable to have a strong relationship with Cho because he was thinking of why Dumbledore was avoiding him is proof of this.


Lol. **


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Him being unable to have a strong relationship with Cho because he was thinking of why Dumbledore was avoiding him is proof of this.



Uhm.  What?


----------



## Fassy (Jul 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 



Now I'm 100% convinced Draco is in love with Harry and Harry is an ass for not realizing that. They rode a broomstick together....god there is so much my mind can handle. And Harry kept Draco's wand. I just can't. I will go down with this ship.

Snape = all the awards. He's just the greatest man in the HP world in my eyes who ever lived.

Fred's death scene didn't do him justice. 

Neville is my King. 

The Harry/Ginny scene was awkward as hell. 

Hermoine/Ron kiss just had me in tears 

Luna is underrated which is sad because she is so BAMF. [

There are a few things they left out in the movie but I was one satisfied sad/happy girl at the end. All in all I enjoyed this movie and now I will go re-read the books because I must visit Hogwarts again.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Read the book. Voldemorts killing curse is rebounded and hits himself with it. It says IN THE BOOK. It's important, because this way of Voldemort dying, leaves Harry's own soul completely intact.
> 
> Harry knows how to use Imperio, because Bella gave him a little lesson in using unforgivable curses. Before he even Imperios the goblin, he says to himself "You've got to really mean it". Go read some.


I haven't seen the film yet but, why are you now suddenly assuming that things in the movie are the same as things in the book?

Personally though I don't care much about the logic, I'm just delighted to hear that there's an actual final battle between Harry and Voldemort in this version.  That's exactly what I've been waiting this entire series for.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Koi said:


> Uhm.  What?



Remember from the Order of the phoenix book? He's trying to give someone from Dumbledore's Order of the phoenix an ear about his thoughts and yet he's being kept out of the loop. In the book version Cho's friend betrays Dumbledore's Army to Umbridge and he loses his shit. Also when at the beginning of the book he's angry at everyone cuz he can't talk to Dumbldore.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Some of the things they left out were considered indubitably, time consumingly irrelevant. For example, Peter Pettigrew's death was not viewer friendly much less get past with the MPA. Period. Need I remind you this is still  an adaptation of a children/teen book? That couldn't be shown.



That was MY quote not Grape's. Anyway they showed an aborted Voldemort fetus and Pettigrew choking is a problem? 

The problem isn't things taken out for technical reasons, its that some things are taken out just because a director likes this or that idea better without any fruitful outcome.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway, aren't people forgetting that it wasn't Harry's power that killed Voldemort. it was a technicality. If Harry could just outgun Voldy he'd just done so and the jive about the Death-stick would be pointless.











Bender said:


> Remember from the Order of the phoenix book? He's trying to give someone from Dumbledore's Order of the phoenix an ear about his thoughts and yet he's being kept out of the loop. In the book version Cho's friend betrays Dumbledore's Army to Umbridge and he loses his shit. Also when at the beginning of the book he's angry at everyone cuz he can't talk to Dumbldore.



Anger actually helps in a dark arts battle. Besides, it was actually hinted that Voldy was the reason he was so mad. And by reason I mean the literal source of said anger.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

0Fear said:


> This was MY quote not Grape's. Anyway they showed an aborted Voldemort fetus and Pettigrew choking is a problem?



Ummm yeah Seriously, with all the crap that's able to be past the radar you think something like that isn't too violent? 



> The problem isn't things taken out for technical reasons, its that some things are taken out just because a director likes this or that idea better without any fruitful outcome.



I'm aware. But case ya didn't notice some o' things he likes are are some o the same scenes we all do. But seriously wanting Dumbledore's homosexuality to be mentioned along with other points that are hardly strong points in the film? That shouldn't at all reflect your view on the film. It only matters so long as it connects to the points presented in the books plot.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

0Fear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, aren't people forgetting that it wasn't Harry's power that killed Voldemort. it was a technicality. If Harry could just outgun Voldy he'd just done so and the jive about the Death-stick would be pointless.



Umm no fucking duh. However, need I remind you that no one came to the theater to see such a blatant rip from the fight of Harry and Voldemort from the book? No we wanted an extension of their original battle along with things carried from the book. Also I should tell you the Harry vs Voldemort battle in the movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Voldemort was pushing Harry around. Shoot, when Harry was trying to get in a word, Voldemort smacked him silly before he could try something. In other words: Harry was playing most of the fight defensively and hardly had an upper-hand on him. The entire fight Harry was doing everything he could to prolong the battle until the whole Deus ex machina with the Elder Wand kicked in.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Ummm yeah Seriously, with all the crap that's able to be past the radar you think something like that isn't too violent?



Hmmm, Voldy wading in a pool of blood which never actually happened in the book, or Wormy getting choked out by his own hand like an unsuccessful hooker which was in the book after years of forshadowing. . . geez. 




> I'm aware. But case ya didn't notice some o' things he likes are are some o the same scenes we all do.* But seriously wanting Dumbledore's homosexuality to be mentioned along* with other points that are hardly strong points in the film? That shouldn't at all reflect your view on the film. It only matters so long as it connects to the points presented in the books plot.



That wasn't in the book, and who said anyone wanted it mentioned? I didn't.

Anyway, there were so many things left out of the middle of the film that I didn't care about because it was so good and worked. But not allowing for a reaction to Voldemort's death is like ending Star Wars with the Deathstar blowing up and then rolling the credits. That's a problem, among other things. Just because some deletions and additions work doesn't mean that all of them helped the film, or would have hurt the film.





Bender said:


> Umm no fucking duh. However, need I remind you that no one came to the theater to see such a blatant rip from the fight of Harry and Voldemort from the book? No we wanted an extension of their original battle along with things carried from the book. Also I should tell you the Harry vs Voldemort battle in the movie:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Quit making excuses. I suppose the movie should have been about Larry Glassmaker. A blonde headed kid with a light bulb for a scar. Itsa flashier. . .WHY NOT?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Elder wand was a fateful situation. It was way more elegant than Harry playing DBZ with a guy that was 10X stronger than he. The wand was his from the start of their fight. There was no reason he had to force it to obey him. I understand extending the battle, but there are many possibilities to do that in a more suspenseful and interesting way.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright kiddos, this is the first full review I have ever done so bear with me.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 The  movie starts with Voldemort getting the Elder Wand, then the intro  started (the whole theater was clapping). Then afterwards, Hermoine,  Harry, and the rest of the gang meet the goblin to help them get one of  the Horcruxes in exchange for a important sword thou shall not be named.  


Yada yada yada, lets get to the review:  SPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLERS DO NOT READ  IF YOU HAVEN'T READ THE BOOKS OR MOVIE



Things I liked:
- Tons of emotional moments and is a REALLLLY DARK toned movie.
-  Every single person acting in this movie did a spectacular job,  ESPECIALLY Voldemort, Radcliffe, and Watson (I have a thing for her )
-  The epilogue was brilliant, it showed the kids of Hermoine, Harry, and  Draco, but the last line about Harry's mark in his forehead wasn't said.
-  The storytelling. I understandood EVERYTHING going on, especially about  how Snape supposed to kill Dumbledore in which he has to die in the  hands of Voldemort for Harry to defeat Voldemort. Draco disarmed  Dumbledore, Harry disarmed Draco, meaning after Voldemort's death, the  Elder Wand belonged to Harry.
- The CGI was great but not  fantastic or as good as what was in Transformers 3, but that really  doesn't matter sense the whole movie series was greatly based on  storytelling and dealing with death.
- Voldemort hugging Draco was so freaking funny.
- Neville's speech of awesomeness. 
-  CREEPY Soundtrack but I liked it.
- The battles
-'Of course this is all in your head, but who's to say it isn't real?'


Things I didn't like:
- Hermoine/Ron kiss just had me saying "NOOOOOOOOOOO" (WHYY EMMA WATSON WHYYY)
-  WAYYYY To dark for a children's movie. There's tons of dark moments  such as Voldemort's snake killing Snape, Voldemort fading to ashes, etc.  

- There was NO back story on Dumbledore at all. No Grindelwald.
- I was REALLY MAD when I didn't see a Batman trailer before them movie started.
- Important parts about Lily and Snape were missed. (Mudblood, meeting James in a train,begging for forgiveness, etc)
- Fred's death wasn't even shown and done right.






9/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 15, 2011)

just saw the movie and have to say it was pretty good. snapes death was so sad 



> - Fred's death wasn't even shown and done right.



I know. I actually didn't know he died yet until they showed the body. I mean come one it could have been waaay better than that


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'm aware. But case ya didn't notice some o' things he likes are are some o the same scenes we all do. *But seriously wanting Dumbledore's homosexuality to be mentioned along with other points that are hardly strong points in the film?* That shouldn't at all reflect your view on the film. It only matters so long as it connects to the points presented in the books plot.



I think that would be the most awkward scene ever...

*Harry:* So, thanks for saving us from the death eaters and stuff. You're a real bro.
*Hermoine:* Mr. Dumbledore, is that your dead sister over the fireplace?
*Aberforth:* Yes, yes it is. She went mad when she was young and we had to keep her locked up in the basement. She always liked me better than Dumbledore;he was kind of a turd. He also was besties with Grindelwald. They wanted to be Wizard Hitlers when they were younger. By the way, he was gayer than a bag of dicks.
*Harry:* Wait, what was that last bit?
*Ron:* Blimey bleedin' hell and what what!
*Aberforth:* Oh yeah, he was very homosexual. TOTALLY gay. Very much attracted to penises. _(turns to audience)_ Dumbledore was attracted to other men.
*Hermoine:* I don't really see what this has to do with-
*Aberforth:* Gay.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think that would be the most awkward scene ever...
> 
> *Harry:* So, thanks for saving us from the death eaters and stuff. You're a real bro.
> *Hermoine:* Mr. Dumbledore, is that your dead sister over the fireplace?
> ...



Fixed 

The way some people are these days I'd see that scene win the Oscar for them just because.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

^That is better. 

In order to go for the Oscar they'd have to add a backstory where Dumbledore overcame adversity to become the first gay headmaster of Hogwarts.

Oh wait...Dippet was questionable. Dumbledore may not have been the first.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Hmmm, Voldy wading in a pool of blood which never actually happened in the book



I have no idea why the hell you're bitching about that scene. That particular scene was uneasy as well as powerful.



> , or Wormy getting choked out by his own hand like an unsuccessful hooker which was in the book after years of forshadowing. . . geez.



Oh boo-goo PP A.K.A. Wormy's choke to death scene wasn't included. I'd rather be happy about seeing Bellatrix Lastrange's death then Wormy's own got fucked by his arm demise.




> That wasn't in the book, and who said he wanted it mentioned? I didn't.



Dumbledore's sexuality? All of the cast members as well as fans were anticipating it being mentioned. But guess what, it wasn't. And yet hardly anyone cares.




> But not allowing for a reaction to Voldemort's death is like ending star wars with the death star blowing up and then the credits rolling.



Which Star Wars? 

Star Wars episode IV New Hope which was only the beginning of a long war? Or Star Wars episode VI Return of the jedi the crap with the shitty little Huggie Bears that sucked ass? 

Well guess, what this isn't Star wars it's Harry frickin Potter.  This isn't one of those loud rollercoaster ride films where everyone should comment on anothers actions after doing something. I mean that would disrupt the flow that the director was going for. Think about it realistically nearly everyone  spent all their energy in the battle. I doubt they'd had to time to cheer. Harry going around inside the school looking at the look of relief on everyone's faces was more than a good enough way to show the aftermath of the war. Harry spent his time with the three 2 people who he loves more than anyone else in the world prior to showing the timeskip: Ron and Hermione


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think that would be the most awkward scene ever...
> 
> *Harry:* So, thanks for saving us from the death eaters and stuff. You're a real bro.
> *Hermoine:* Mr. Dumbledore, is that your dead sister over the fireplace?
> ...



     

+reps


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> I have no idea why the hell you're bitching about that scene. That particular scene was uneasy as well as powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo-goo PP A.K.A. Wormy's choke to death scene wasn't included. I'd rather be happy about seeing Bellatrix Lastrange's death then Wormy's own got fucked by his arm demise.



No Argument there. . .It's just that minutes were wasted in other films about the importance of Harry's mercy. which could have been spent more wisely. I actually liked the bloody barefoot scene. It just wasn't. . . you know. . . a FRIKEN SUBPLOT. 






> Which Star Wars?
> 
> Star Wars episode IV New Hope which was only the beginning of a long war? Or Star Wars episode VI Return of the jedi the crap with the shitty little Huggie Bears that sucked ass?
> 
> *Well guess, what this isn't Star wars it's Harry frickin Potter.  This isn't one of those loud rollercoaster ride films where everyone should comment on anothers actions after doing something.* I mean that would disrupt the flow that the director was going for. Think about it realistically nearly everyone  spent all their energy in the battle. I doubt they'd had to time to cheer. Harry going around inside the school looking at the look of relief on everyone's faces was more than a good enough way to show the aftermath of the war. Harry spent his time with the three 2 people who he loves more than anyone else in the world prior to showing the timeskip: Ron and Hermione




*Spoiler*: __ 



Funny. Weren't you moments ago defending the Space Mountain that was Voldemort and Harry's battle?

You know what ISN'T realistic? Failing to show the rush of relief and joy that the people fought for for 8 long movies and seven story years later to achieve. Voldemort was a near demonic threat that has plagued them for longer than Harry was alive.  That's why I brought up star wars. They didn't cut the movie off before the pay off. This movie cut around it. Do you actually believe that those guys just said "phew. . .now that that's over"?

These guys were acting like they were waiting for a pep rally in the gym. There was ZERO reaction. It was almost as if they still needed to find a eighth Horcrux.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2011)

0Fear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Elder wand was a fateful situation. It was way more elegant than Harry playing DBZ with a guy that was 10X stronger than he. The wand was his from the start of their fight. There was no reason he had to force it to obey him. I understand extending the battle, but there are many possibilities to do that in a more suspenseful and interesting way.



 


"Playing DBZ with a guy?" 

Have you even seen DBZ? Their fight is nowhere close to a DBZ fight.


 By your logic Naruto's NSUS2 extension of the fight of Naruto vs Sasuke from the timeskip wasn't better than it was in the manga.

 Heck if you go by Voldemort's characterization main and fatal trait flaw is his pride. The same one which is why he wasn't able to ponder about the holes in his plan. After Harry was able to come back to life it's only reasonable to insist that he was playing around with him since Harry no longer had an ace up his sleeve. He could kill him at anytime and wanted to make him suffer before he killed him. The same words he spoke when they clashed in the Goblet of fire.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> "Playing DBZ with a guy?"
> 
> Have you even seen DBZ? Their fight is nowhere close to a DBZ fight.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY WERE FLYING THROUGH THE AIR AND THEN PUSHED PILLARS OF LIGHT BETWEEN EACH OTHER. What about this isn't like dbz?

Voldemort should have been SCARED of Harry after he. . .ROSE FROM THE FRIKEN DEAD! Voldy didn't even know why he did. 

God man. . .I enjoyed this movie immensely but I can admit it wasn't perfect.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw the film today, I was rather disappointed. It moves along better than the first Deathly Hallows, but it is still a bit jarring. The way the movie was edited was particularly frustrating, especially at the beginning. While they packed in the content better than part 1, the scenes did not flow nicely from one to the next.

There were one or two scenes that felt a bit dragged as well. Overall, I think one of the shortcomings that stood out for me was that the film simply seemed to try and hit plot points in rapid succession without making use of the medium to tell the story in an appealing manner.

The vfx was good as expected, but I kind of felt the dueling was done a bit better in previous films.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> No Argument there. . .It's just that minutes were wasted in other films about the importance of Harry's mercy. which could have been spent more wisely. I actually liked the bloody barefoot scene. It just wasn't. . . you know. . . a FRIKEN SUBPLOT.



Similar to how the Weasley family drama wasn't included. The director only wanted to focus on the parts of the movie that was most important and people wouldn't fall asleep on. In the Half-blood prince Harry X Ginny's relationship was incorporated into the film because any focus on anything else would make it seem like it was dragging along. That's the thing with movies: We don't want it too long or too short unless A) It's a movie that's an adaptation of something B) The movie is so interesting that there isn't that much hesitance from the audience to be active during the duration of the film. C) The main attraction of the film should immediately be gotten and if so should be extended 




> Funny. Weren't you moments ago defending the Space Mountain that was Voldemort and Harry's battle?



In comparison to the rambunctious, disasterous flashy fights in Bay's film Voldemort vs Harry is nothing to angry about.



> You know what ISN'T realistic? Failing to show the rush of relief and joy that the people fought for for 8 long movies and seven story years to achieve.






> These guys were acting like they were waiting for a pep rally in the gym. There was ZERO reaction. It was almost as if they still needed to find a ninth Horcrux.





They were bloody exhausted for crying out loud! Probably the hardest battle they've fought in their life and it should be spent cheering? They're children and yet they're fighting for their lives and after spending the entire night and morning doing nothing but fighting for their lives. If I was one of the people enduring a crazy-ass battle like that for that long I'd seek comfort from my loved and recuperating as well. I mean if it's something that is a well organized strike then yes I believe a celebration is in order. That's the thing with Star Wars those people had a plan while everyone was fighting anyone they encountered.  

Did you even watch the film or were you looking back and forth from your book and the movie?


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WERE FLYING THROUGH THE AIR AND THEN PUSHED PILLARS OF LIGHT BETWEEN EACH OTHER. What about this isn't like dbz?



*Spoiler*: __ 






Voldemort was the one flying apparating like he and the Death Eaters usually do when they fly.  Harry grabbed him and thus was able to hitch a ride.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> Similar to how the Weasley family drama wasn't included. The director only wanted to focus on the parts of the movie that was most important and people wouldn't fall asleep on. In the Half-blood prince Harry X Ginny's relationship was incorporated into the film because any focus on anything else would make it seem like it was dragging along. That's the thing with movies: We don't want it too long or too short unless A) It's a movie that's an adaptation of something B) The movie is so interesting that there isn't that much hesitance from the audience to be active during the duration of the film. C) The main attraction of the film should immediately be gotten and if so should be extended



Duh. How many times do I have to say it's not what you cut, but how you cut it. Besides. . . this was about level of violence, not time. 





> In comparison to the rambunctious, disasterous flashy fights in Bay's film Voldemort vs Harry is nothing to angry about.



Are you resorting to "he did it"? Really? The purpose of the Elder Wand plot was that V was fated to lose. Making harry have to fight his own wand defeats the purpose of it. 




> They were bloody exhausted for crying out loud! Probably the hardest battle they've fought in their life and it should be spent cheering? They're children and yet they're fighting for their lives and after spending the entire night and morning doing nothing but fighting for their lives. If I was one of the people enduring a crazy-ass battle like that for that long I'd seek comfort from my loved and recuperating as well. I mean if it's something that is a well organized strike then yes I believe a celebration is in order. That's the thing with Star Wars those people had a plan while everyone was fighting anyone they encountered.
> 
> Did you even watch the film or were you looking back and forth from your book and the movie?



Jesus. The point was that it wasn't realistic. Let me put this in plain English. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*THERE WAS NO REACTION AT ALL!* I never said they had to cheer--though they would have done so because of adrenaline anyway. 

This guy was the source of everyone's woes for years and just a few seconds ago they didn't think they would win. I mean, they reacted to Harry "resurrecting". . .they reacted to Neville with the sword. They reacted to loved ones dying. They reacted when Harry came back to Warts. They reacted when snape fled. Heck Hermione and Ron made out after a flash flood and they've been working harder than most. You know they could have at least yielded an "Oh Snap, son!" to the main villain dying. You know. . .the reason they're fighting in these movies!




It was textbook telling and not showing. No excuse. 


I watched the movie for what it was--it was just that this omission was distracting and anticlimactic; the only one to me that really was.





Bender said:


> Voldemort was the one flying apparating like he and the Death Eaters usually do when they fly.  Harry grabbed him and thus was able to hitch a ride.



My bad. Only one was playing DBZ.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Duh. How many times do I have to say it's not what you cut, but how you cut it. Besides. . . this was about level of violence, not time.



Harry X Ginny's romance plot would be a wholly eyesore and cutting into the most important bits for movie goers. If the romance played heavily on the plot it would be fine to be put into the film. 




> Are you resorting to "he did it"? Really? The purpose of the Elder Wand plot was that V was fated to lose.



No really ya think? 



> Making harry have to fight his own wand defeats the purpose of it.



At no point in the fight did Voldemort's key spell Avada Kedavra curse hit Harry and rebound against him. It's only when that particular spell came to hit him that would the wand become his.



> Jesus. The point was that it wasn't realistic. Let me put this in plain English.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





They were full of adrenaline at the first part of the war. Did you even see Neville? He was fucking limping.  At the climax of the film do you think he would want to be jumping around considering how badly he hurt himself?



> This guy was the source of everyone's woes for years and just a few seconds ago they didn't think they would win. I mean, they reacted to Harry "resurrecting". . .they reacted to Neville with the sword. They reacted to loved ones dying. They reacted when Harry came back to Warts. They reacted when snape fled. Heck Hermione and Ron made out after a flash flood and they've been working harder than most. You know they could have at least yielded an "Oh Snap, son!" to the main villain dying. You know. . .the reason they're fighting in these movies!






 Harry was outside fighting Voldemort everyone had their own battles. Seriously, how ridiculously stupid would it look when at the climax of the battle Harry walks in and says "I killed Voldemort" after they all finished their own battles to the death? That's the sort of thing you want to do when everyone is in tip top shape and with little losses as possible. They lost a crapload of friends after that little war. Plus, I doubt Harry should celebrate after taking someones life especially since he tried to reform Voldemort when he was goading him to kill him. Unlike Dolores Umbridge Voldemort had a sympathetic background and Harry gave him that warning as soon as he used the Avada Kedvra curse. 



> I watched the movie for what it was--it was just that this omission was distracting and anticlimactic; the only one to me that really was.



And that's exactly why this movie is as widely acclaimed. It's because of the great climax. No one wants to sit through a movie that doesn't have a proper climax. IIRC when spoilers of HP 7 leaked on the internet people were like aww man that's the ending? In the movie the ending to Harry Ron and Hermione's lives as students prior to the timeskip is a shot of the three of them. At the end of the movie it's the same. It's artistic. 



> It was textbook telling and not showing. No excuse.



Jesus fucking christ. THE MOVIES ARE RUNNING THEIR OWN SEPARATE ENDINGS TO THOSE OF THE BOOK! HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU THAT? If you hate it the movie so much then buy an audiotape of the Deathly Hallow's while you read the book. 



My bad. Only one was playing DBZ.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy God in Heaven, Lord of the stars moon earth and sky.





Bender said:


> At no point in the fight did Voldemort's key spell Avada Kedavra curse hit Harry and rebound against him. It's only when that particular spell came to hit him that would the wand become his.





*Spoiler*: __ 



The point is He never should have had to push. The Fact that he was pushing means that the. . . wait for it . . . THE ELDER WAND WAS PUSHING BACK!







> They were full of adrenaline at the first part of the war. Did you even see Neville? He was fucking limping.  At the climax of the film do you think he would want to be jumping around considering how badly he hurt himself?




*Spoiler*: __ 



ONCE AGAIN. They don't need to have a friken Ho-Down to have a friken reaction.  You know what happened in this movie? V died, they cut to tea. BRILLIANT!!!!






> Harry was outside fighting Voldemort everyone had their own battles. Seriously, how ridiculously stupid would it look when at the climax of the battle Harry walks in and says "I killed Voldemort" after they all finished their own battles to the death? That's the sort of thing you want to do when everyone is in tip top shape and with little losses as possible. They lost a crapload of friends after that little war. Plus, I doubt Harry should celebrate after taking someones life especially since he tried to reform Voldemort when he was goading him to kill him. Unlike Dolores Umbridge Voldemort had a sympathetic background and Harry gave him that warning as soon as he used the Avada Kedvra curse.



*Spoiler*: __ 




You know. Harry would have been able to STOP CASUALTIES if he did that stupid ending. The DE would have quit. But it doesn't matter. If they let people see V die that would have cured the need for that. Oh, but that would have followed the book. Can't have that. PLUS, Harry didn't celebrate too wildly in the book ending. . . everyone else did around him. He was calm during the battle and calm afterwards. But even he reacted to V dying. This makes sense because it was in his character. The point is: some reaction would be nice. 





> And that's exactly why this movie is as widely acclaimed. It's because of the great climax. No one wants to sit through a movie that doesn't have a proper climax. IIRC when spoilers of HP 7 leaked on the internet people were like aww man that's the ending? In the movie the ending to Harry Ron and Hermione's lives as students prior to the timeskip is a shot of the three of them. At the end of the movie it's the same. It's artistic.



BS. The movies wildly acclaimed because of the acting and plot throughout.   The ending was ANTICLIMATIC. Period. And aren't you forgetting that the book ended with Harry, Ron, and Hermione?  It ain't something the filmmakers came up with. 



> Jesus fucking christ. THE MOVIES ARE RUNNING THEIR OWN SEPARATE ENDINGS TO THOSE OF THE BOOK! HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU THAT? If you hate it the movie so much then buy an audiotape of the Deathly Hallow's while you read the book.



Can you read? I liked the movie. I just didn't like the note they left it on. Besides. . .what does their telling and not showing have to do with anything about them running a different ending? They could have had Harry fly to the moon if they had the proper emotional resonance. I didn't think that they did for what they chose. So what? it's true.




And I'm not talking about 19 years later. I'm talking about final battle.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Holy God in Heaven, Lord of the stars moon earth and sky.



They all think the movie too














If they existed. 







*Spoiler*: __ 



The point is He never should have had to push. The Fact that he was pushing means that the. . . wait for it . . . THE ELDER WAND WAS PUSHING BACK!




K but the wang chooses who is worthier. The one with the worthier attributes. Hmm let's see... Harry made Voldemort think he was in control of the fight and drove him to the place where they clashed. ACTUALLY, if you think about it. Which you WEREN'T. Harry couldn't kill Voldy yet because he was one horcrux short of destruction.

You know what that means right?



*Spoiler*: __ 






Neville to the rescue! 

Once Neville killed Nagini then the whole deus ex machina could go into effect since even if the wand did reflect his curse it wouldn't do jack shit. His only horcruxe was still in effect.


 





*Spoiler*: __ 



ONCE AGAIN. They don't need to have a friken Ho-Down to have a friken reaction.  You know what happened in this movie? V died, they cut to tea. BRILLIANT!!!!




Good god you you are acting like such a frickin ding dong. -_-


*Spoiler*: __ 




You know. Harry would have been able to STOP CASUALTIES if he did that stupid ending. The DE would have quit. But it doesn't matter. If they let people see V die that would have cured the need for that. Oh, but that would have followed the book. Can't have that. PLUS, Harry didn't celebrate too wildly in the book ending. . . everyone else did around him.[/QUOTE]

*sighs*




> He was calm during the battle and calm afterwards. But even he reacted to V dying. This makes sense because it was in his character. The point is: some reaction would be nice.








> *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then  that's just bad planning. If Harry didn't know that the last Horcrux was dead why did he engage the enemy? 


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 










> He was calm during the battle and calm afterwards. But even he reacted to V dying. This makes sense because it was in his character. The point is: some reaction would be nice.








> Everyone got the crap knocked out of them and celebration is in order? Let me go with some reality:
> 
> 
> 
> They were battered and weary from a fuckin WAR. We're talkin about fucking school kids not military soldiers.



They weren't all kids. Besides, kids would probably MORE inclined to react to a victory. It doesn't matter because you aren't hearing me. *Any reaction would have been nice. But the point is they skipped that part. They weren't sitting down talking as they just heard the news. This was a long time after they heard it. The revelation scene just didn't exist in the release. If I'm acting like a ding dong I don't care. You just can't seem to get this.  There wasn't a calm reaction to V dying. . .There wasn't one at all. That scene is non existent. *



> This 97% rating disagrees with you




Guess what? If I was a reviewer I'd still add to that total. The problem is that RottenT isn't metacritic. It tells you how many people LIKED the film not how many thought it was spotless. 



> Umm no shit, the only difference is that we see is visually and the beautiful emotion expression made this film gold.



But I don't see why this has to preclude a proper hearing the news scene. Or reaction scene. That'd only IMPROVE the film. They only ENDED A WAR.


----------



## Dash (Jul 16, 2011)

So...anyone else going to reread the series?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol people should calm down here 



SageMaster said:


> All the people sitting next to me were saying Harry was an idiot for breking the Elder wand at the end. SMH. It's like they didn't learn about Harry's character at all.



I think that scene was perfect.



Dash said:


> So...anyone else going to reread the series?



Of course


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think that would be the most awkward scene ever...
> 
> *Harry:* So, thanks for saving us from the death eaters and stuff. You're a real bro.
> *Hermoine:* Mr. Dumbledore, is that your dead sister over the fireplace?
> ...



Off-topic, but I enjoyed this tremendously. 

Should be a Robot Chicken clip..


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Lol people should calm down here



I'm a geek. I don't calm down. I hyperventilate.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Then  that's just bad planning. If Harry didn't know that the last Horcrux was dead why did he engage the enemy?



Because he needed to prolong the battle until Neville or any of his other friends could kill Nagini. If Harry ran away then Voldemort most likely would have gone after his friends to prevent them from carrying that out. Think about it.





> *
> They weren't all kids. Besides, kids would probably MORE inclined to react to a victory.* It doesn't matter because you aren't hearing me. *Any reaction would have been nice. But the point is they skipped that part. They weren't sitting down talking as they just heard the news. This was a long time after they heard it. The revelation scene just didn't exist in the release. If I'm acting like a ding dong I don't care. You just can't seem to get this.  There wasn't a calm reaction to V dying. . .There wasn't one at all. That scene is non existent. *



Being 18+ years should be considered not a kid. They're still children whether you like it or not.

Jesus Christ? When will you get it through your head?  Voldemort is an Ex-Hogwarts student and they should be celebrating the death of someone who used to be one of their own? The fact that during the war they're focusing on the horror of the war.   




> Guess what? If I was a reviewer I'd still add to that total. The problem is that RottenT isn't metacritic. It tells you how many people LIKED the film not how many thought it was spotless.





Read the review again. 



Fresh: 208 | Rotten: 6 

The 

Rotten stands for people who thought it was "spotless".




> But I don't see why this has to preclude a proper hearing the news scene. Or reaction scene. That'd only IMPROVE the film. They only ENDED A WAR.



What matters is that the film did good in reviews and is still number one. We wanted a satisfying movie and we got it.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

The other thing I really like is the idea of Filch fighting in this war. 

Then him having to clean up ruins with a broom.

Classic.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> Because he needed to prolong the battle until Neville or any of his other friends could kill Nagini. If Harry ran away then Voldemort most likely would have gone after his friends to prevent them from carrying that out. Think about it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The battle was extended because they wanted to make Nagini more dramatic. Duh.  Yates wouldn't have to have done that had Neville killed Nagini right off the bat like in the book. Harry engaging Voldemort was rationalization that he didn't need to make because Harry's protection was over the people because he died for them. V wouldn't be able to touch them. But that's a detail in the book.










> Being 18+ years should be considered not a kid. They're still children whether you like it or not.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There were aurors, the order, and parents at that fight. They weren't all kids is what I was saying. 





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ? When will you get it through your head?  Voldemort is an Ex-Hogwarts student and they should be celebrating the death of someone who used to be one of their own? The fact that during the war they're focusing on the horror of the war.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That didn't stop the small celebration they had when Bella died. 

Stop the BS. They were chatting as if they filmed the V is dead scene but stored away for the Extended addition. Harry looked more traumatized than anyone, which is ironic because he was the only one shown to react to V's death. See you can have the "trauma of war" and still show something. 






> Read the review again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look at RT Fresh is for everyone that thought the film was good: Rotten is bad. If you look under the tomatometer you get the average rating. THIS is an average of what everyone thought of the movie on a 1 to 10 scale. it's 8.4. I like it a 9.2. Higher than average. 

Adding that scene of people finding out V was dead no matter how they responded would have made it better for me. Maybe a 9.8.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have always been a hard critic when it came to the movies. I was not entirely happy with all but The Prisoner of Azkaban, Deathly Hallows Part 1, and finally this.

If this movie was able to satisfy me then you know Yates did a good job. The book is undoubtedly better, but this was a worthy adaptation.

I was so sad to see my childhood/teenager infatuation end in a bittersweet fashion. This was a decade worth of fantastic material that I will never forget. This final movie was the cap on the entire franchise (books included). It went out with a bang, I couldn't have pictured any other cast doing this series. They were superb.

Harry Potter for life.

P.S It's good they extended the final fight with Harry and Voldemort. In the book, the final confrontation was very anti-climatic and I was disappointed with J.K Rowling. She built it up so well with his speech, etc. but then boom! it was all over in literally HALF a paragraph (I understand why, but that doesn't make it any better).

We deserved to see Harry and Voldemort duke it out. The movie left out some minor details that I didn't care much for because they don't translate onto the big screen well (Dumbledore's talk in the train station was too long in the book anyway).



blacklusterseph004 said:


> The vfx was good as expected, but I kind of felt the dueling was done a bit better in previous films.



No, no more of your opinion please. This just killed any credibility you had.



Kαrin said:


> I think that scene was perfect.



Yeah, Harry destroying the wand like that is how it should have gone down in the book.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

I've kind of been negative, but I want to leave something positive before I conclude. Harry Potter has been my series for a while; and when I find myself trying to move on I fondly remember it . I said I was done with it in 2007 and I thought I would lose interest in the films. On to the next thing, I said. Surprisingly, a part of me didn't move.

 You don't really know the effect something has on you until it's over. And though I tell myself that this was an adaption I still feel that an era is over with it ending. That the final part of that world is resolved. I had some issues, true,but they weren't big enough for me walk away from this epic without an appreciation. It was a great way to end that part of the magic. It couldn't have been much better.

Now. . .on to the next thing.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 16, 2011)

I cracked up when I saw this part in the theater


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> I cracked up when I saw this part in the theater



Me too  also his laugh after he said "Harry Potter is dead". 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Lk8fKxlRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2011)

One of the coolest effects the movie ever did was when the wands clash how that plasma like foam froths out, I love that shit.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 16, 2011)

@Karin I liked the scene when Harry broke it too 

Voldys teeth when Neville was speaking  he seriously needed to go to a dentist!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2011)

To all the talk of changes I am going to explain my point once and for all with a pretty good example.

(Side note, I realize that the series I am using as a point of comparison isn't based on a single book series but that isn't why I am using it.)

The Matrix was a movie based on a character thrust into a world he had no bearing on and the first Matrix movie was 90% a focus on the main character *It worked* because of this.

Now think about the 2 sequels to that movie, think of the giant Battle for Zion think of all the characters introduced just to have bodies in the fray, think about how much you want to go revisit those scenes, think about how much better it could be if it focused on the main thread of the story.

Now consider the following

All *8* of these movies titles begin with two words *Harry Potter*, to this point 80-90% of those previous movies are about you guessed it *Harry Potter* because he is the title character.

Yes the later books move away from that books have that luxury just as other forms of media because they are not in 2 hour chunks. This movie makes the correct decision to *focus* on *Harry Potter* and only moves away from that focus when the scene is important enough in the overall context to warrant it.

It works better in this case as a film because of it, the movie would be a million times worse if they took all these little tidbits of information that don't fundamentally change the movie in when making it.


But hey people not giving films a fair shake because books exist that isn't new but also isn't right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Read the book. Voldemorts killing curse is rebounded and hits himself with it. It says IN THE BOOK. It's important, because this way of Voldemort dying, leaves Harry's own soul completely intact.
> 
> Harry knows how to use Imperio, because Bella gave him a little lesson in using unforgivable curses. Before he even Imperios the goblin, he says to himself "You've got to really mean it". Go read some.



the book the book the book the book the book.
That's your fucking problem, you keep going on about the goddamned book, when I'm pretty sure I went to the theater to see a movie.
Get some prespective


Grape Krush said:


> And yes, I DID just win this argument. Ta-Da!



Oh this explains a lot. I'm arguing a near sighted thirteen year old. My bad.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw part 2 of "Deathly Hallows" yesterday. I thought it was okay. I thought Harry and Voldemort's final battle would've top the Dumbledore and Voldemort duel in "Order of the Phoenix".


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> @Karin I liked the scene when Harry broke it too
> 
> Voldys teeth when Neville was speaking  he seriously needed to go to a dentist!



He's arguably the most powerful Wizard of all time, he doesn't need a dentist; scratch that, most Wizards probably don't. Though Neville's teeth in the _Goblet of Fire_ ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

belatrix lestrange needed a fucking dentist


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 16, 2011)

Hermiones "Good morning" as Bellatrix was hilarious.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> belatrix lestrange needed a fucking dentist



Too bad wizards don't have those, since Slughorn didn't know what a dentist is.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

lol btw let's get some gifs from the movie up in this thread 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha, that Snape one is awesome


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

@Karin 

I know right. pek pek

Reps for life (meaning anytime I see you regardless if you're acting like a dick) for the person who gets me a gif of Neville slicing off Nagini's head. One in avvy form and siggy form. 

Thx


----------



## Kurama (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ? When will you get it through your head? Voldemort is an Ex-Hogwarts student and they should be celebrating the death of someone who used to be one of their own? The fact that during the war they're focusing on the horror of the war.


Why are you being rude to him when he is right. In the book people had a feast after Voldemort's death where people were celebrating or at the least taking things easy. You had people throwing food into Grawp's mouth. 

Voldemort being an ex-Hogwarts student is irrelevant he became something completely evil, most people didn't know he was Tom Riddle ex Hogwarts student. Furthermore people would celebrate what his death means ( the end of his tyranny, end of slaughter, end of people going missing, end of people living in fear) it wouldn't be a case of people saying ''Har Har he got what was coming to him''...... Peeves being the exception.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI7VR2fZczE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Why are you being rude to him when he is right.



Because he won't shut up about comparison from the book. Each time I bring up a point it's like if this was in person he'd keep shoving the book in my face. Like, "Well that's not in the book! The movie should strictly follow the book like you follow the rules of the road!" News flash: If the movie took the same passage as the book the reviews for it would be even more negative and it's percentage even lower than what it is on RT. That's the thing about Hollywood: We want a climatic battle. Meaning it's only sensible that the fight would be corrected. Also Nagini living longer than expected is reasonable considering that it's a snake (as well as piece of Voldemort) that is capable of transfiguration. 



> In the book people had a feast after Voldemort's death where people were celebrating or at the least taking things easy. You had people throwing food into Grawp's mouth.




Are you serious? That shit is just weird. O.0

That's like the U.S. soldiers celebrating by eating on Osama Bin Laden's corpse. 

As I said before: You have to be dense to not realize that everyone was battered and beaten as a result of that fight. A scene like that would be unusual. Plus, after a fight like that and the realism aspect of the movie the school would rather have spent that time recovering and exchanging war stories. 





> Voldemort being an ex-Hogwarts student is irrelevant he became something completely evil, most people didn't know he was Tom Riddle ex Hogwarts student.



Well Harry knew and I'm pretty sure he would want that. Plus, It's not like Voldemort was born evil. He's not a huge dick like Umbridge is.



> Furthermore people would celebrate what his death



You're not listening. 

They were recovering and *EXCHANGING* stories while they were recovering. Harry walked around the Great Hall with a smile of relief on his face and hugged Hagrid as they were both glad it was finally over. Plus they already had one of those celebration type events in part one of the Deathly Hallows. As David Yates said he was trying not to aim for redundancy which is why he didn't show the mini Hogwarts battle scene in the Half-blood prince. A quiet recovering and everyone telling their stories to each other (i.e. Horace Slughorn in the recovery scene go back and watch it if you don't believe me) and proclaiming love for each other after surviving that thread (Neville Longbottom to Luna lovegood).


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 16, 2011)

The soundtrack definitely gave me chills.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jul 16, 2011)

This movie is just an adaptation of the book with a few scenes changed/added to make it more "movie-like".

I like the aftermath. It was solemn, as a tribute to the people who died fighting that day. Their reactions are tired and relieved but sad - the reaction I'd probably make if I was there. 

Given the number of relevant people dead, I don't expect a feast. Yes, the book has the feast but...the movie version turned out great anyway so I don't know what the big fuss is about.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

> Because he won't shut up about comparison from the book. Each time I bring up a point it's like if this was in person he'd keep shoving the book in my face. Like, "Well that's not in the book! The movie should strictly follow the book like you follow the rules of the road!" News flash: If the movie took the same passage as the book the reviews for it would be even more negative and it's percentage even lower than what it is on RT. That's the thing about Hollywood: We want a climatic battle. Meaning it's only sensible that the fight would be corrected. Also Nagini living longer than expected is reasonable considering that it's a snake (as well as piece of Voldemort) that is capable of transfiguration.


People have a right to criticise. It's a film based on a book. When people criticise a film based on a book a key area of focus is how well the film intepretes what was written in the book. 

In short on top of having a right to criticise he is justified in pointing out what wasn't or was in the book. 



> Are you serious? That shit is just weird. O.0
> 
> That's like the U.S. soldiers celebrating by eating on Osama Bin Laden's corpse.


You haven't read the books? And the comparison isn't the same, for a start they made of a point of putting Voldemort's body in a cauldron away from the fallen heroes but that is relatively minor. 

Osama Bin Laden was in hiding and his death was planned, it was a raid not a battle where things could go either way. 



> As I said before: You have to be dense to not realize that everyone was battered and beaten as a result of that fight. A scene like that would be unusual. Plus, after a fight like that and the realism aspect of the movie the school would rather have spent that time recovering and exchanging war stories.


The fact that they were battered and beaten is more of a reason to celebrate as the suffering was over in an instant. 



> Well Harry knew and I'm pretty sure he would want that. Plus, It's not like Voldemort was born evil. He's not a huge dick like Umbridge is.


Lol. If you want me to explain why I'm laughing at your stupidity ask. 



> You're not listening.


Writing about the film's portrayal of people's reaction is pointless as that isn't the issue at hand ( at least for me). The issue at hand is you saying stupid things to support your opinion.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> People have a right to criticise. It's a film based on a book. When people criticise a film based on a book a key area of focus is how well the film intepretes what was written in the book.
> 
> In short on top of having a right to criticise he is justified in pointing out what wasn't or was in the book.



That is so incredibly wrong it is not funny. We are talking about a *MOVIE!*


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Gunners said:
			
		

> People have a right to criticise. It's a film based on a book. When people criticise a film based on a book a key area of focus is how well the film intepretes what was written in the book.



I never said that they didn't. I'm saying that no one was expecting the the film to be incredibly similar to the fucking book. And even if it isn't WHO.FUCKING.CARES. No one. It succeeded even if it wasn't entirely faithful by touching upon the minor characters who met their end.



> In short on top of having a right to criticise he is justified in pointing out what wasn't or was in the book.



 


I said I don't care if he does. I'm saying that those cut outs from the film doesn't mean it failed to meet people's expectation. That nor does it mean it's a failure in comparison to the book. If you say that then I might as well say you're acting like a ding dong just like him.



> *You haven't read the books*? And the comparison isn't the same, for a start they made of a point of putting Voldemort's body in a cauldron away from the fallen heroes but that is relatively minor.



Now where the fuck in my post did I say that I didn't?  

Can you read or do you have a habit of not wearing your reading glasses?



> Osama Bin Laden was in hiding and his death was planned, it was a raid not a battle where things could go either way.



That's the difference and one of the times when celebration is necessary seeing as how it was a pre-planned battle. There was nothing pre-planned about the Hogwarts war. There were plenty of losses as well. I don't see any reason to celebrate as such when there was that many losses.



> The fact that they were battered and beaten is more of a reason to celebrate as the suffering was over in an instant.



 

Book version-Yes

Movie version- No 

The fight last from night to the morning. There was hardly it was in an instant. The way you're speaking is that you're satisfied with the anti-climatticness of the book. We weren't and that's why we got the long and arduous battle that so frickin frustrating nearly everyone was tired out their mind. 



> If you want me to explain why I'm laughing at your stupidity ask.



LOL stupidity?

Hah!

You're siding with the guy (0Fear) who doesn't even know why the Elder wand didn't attack Voldemort in the movie. Until his final horcruxe (Nagini) was gone he couldn't get the final blow. The wand is an empathetic weapon and it like Harry knew that Neville still had a job to do.




> Writing about the film's portrayal of people's reaction is pointless as that isn't the issue at hand ( at least for me).




Oh? :ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHJoj9IqeKg[/YOUTUBE]




> The fact that they were battered and beaten is more of a reason to celebrate as the suffering was over in an instant.



 

Then why are you bringing it up?

Quit acting like you're above it when you're bringing it up same as 0Fear.

So far the only thing I'm doing is humoring you because I find your argument to be positively ridiculous. Shit, if anything it's like trolling. By your logic POTC At World's End was an excellent movie cuz they added in a celebration scene after defeating Indian East Trading Company + Davy Jones. Well guess what? It wasn't cuz it mixed in too many characters and unnecessary plot threads that needn't take up film time and could have been explained by other characters. That's what this film fixed. 




> The issue at hand is you saying stupid things to support your opinion.



lol so you don't think it would be redundant to include a celebration scene even though there was one like that in part one which was Billy Weasley's wedding?


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> the movie version turned out great anyway so I don't know what the big fuss is about.



Nothing just a few bothersome HP DH pro-book trolls. Don't pay any attention to them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender Voldemort was at Hogwarts during the Second World War....and thew book takes place in 1997...

The only student we see around who was there when he was is Mrytle, who's dead and Professor McGonagall.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 16, 2011)

Man this movie was a let down for me but the ending was just........not up to par


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bender Voldemort was at Hogwarts during the Second World War....and thew book takes place in 1997...



Oh my bad about that one.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm listening HBP Audiobook on Youtube, and all I have to say is; young Tom Riddle makes me feel so...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I'm listening HBP Audiobook on Youtube, and all I have to say is; young Tom Riddle makes me feel so...


You've got a thing for young, unloving, sociopathic super racists? 

We should probably look into that...


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

lol 


This Tom Riddle 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxTvw-dVp3w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me gay


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2011)

Tom Riddle was said to be super charismatic and attractive. But it doesn't mean he's not a crazy racist ass clown.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You've got a thing for young, unloving, sociopathic super racists?



No.

Young, dark haired, polite and handsome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> No.
> 
> Young, dark haired, polite and handsome


So basically Hitler? I know the comparison gets old but he was considered all those things. Didn't curse, was a vegetarian and very charismatic and other things of the type...


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> No.
> 
> Young, dark haired, polite and handsome



Yeah his hair is cool  and he's the type of speaker I wish I could be if I was sociopathic. pek pek


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

you forget Haggrid was also in school at the same time as Tom Riddle


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I'm listening HBP Audiobook on Youtube, and all I have to say is; young Tom Riddle makes me feel so...





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You've got a thing for young, unloving, sociopathic super racists?
> 
> We should probably look into that...




He may be sociopathic homicidal [and probably also insane] maniac, but he is _damn_ fine.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> He may be sociopathic homicidal [and probably also insane] maniac, but he is _damn_ fine.



Damn straight 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So basically Hitler? I know the comparison gets old but he was considered all those things. Didn't curse, was a vegetarian and very charismatic and other things of the type...





This is _fiction._ I love Tom Riddle because he was sexy and polite, and later on he turned out to be a interesting villain. If loving young Tom Riddle makes me a Hitler lover, that means all HP fans who like Voldemort and death eaters are nazis.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you forget Haggrid was also in school at the same time as Tom Riddle


You're right, forgot that shit. 



Kαrin said:


> Damn straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually think Voldemort is a terrible villain, sure he had his moments (most of them in the films) but he's pretty subpar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2011)

i saw it, it  was good, tied up a lot of loose ends.  hermoine healing nothing after the multiplying cups was weird , i was told it was changed from the book.

also i didn't get why drako's mom asked drako if harry was alive in the closing scenes.  anybody care to explain?

also, hermione titties in the beginning , even though the dudes stripped and she didn't.


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i saw it, it  was good, tied up a lot of loose ends.  hermoine healing nothing after the multiplying cups was weird , i was told it was changed from the book.


I totally forgot about that, but when I was watching it I was also confused. The stuff in the vault was supposed to burn them too...



> also i didn't get why drako's mom asked drako if harry was alive in the closing scenes.  anybody care to explain?



She no longer cared if Voldemort won. She just wanted to make sure her son was safe and get him out of there alive.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

> I never said that they didn't. I'm saying that no one was expecting the the film to be incredibly similar to the fucking book. And even if it isn't WHO.FUCKING.CARES. No one. It succeeded even if it wasn't entirely faithful by touching upon the minor characters who met their end.


Your behaviour tells a different story. If you are aware of people?s right to criticise stop crying like a little sissy when someone highlight what they see as flaws.  People do care if the film isn?t similar to the book; just then is an example of what I am talking to you about, telling lies to support an opinion. How on earth could you think no one cares, even if people are wrong in doing so it is a complaint many make. 


> I said I don't care if he does. I'm saying that those cut outs from the film doesn't mean it failed to meet people's expectation. That nor does it mean it's a failure in comparison to the book. If you say that then I might as well say you're acting like a ding dong just like him.


But you didn?t leave it at that, you went on to justify that opinion with incorrect statements. 


> Now where the fuck in my post did I say that I didn't?
> 
> Can you read or do you have a habit of not wearing your reading glasses?


You used a question mark so you should know what it means, reread my post and tell me where you fucked up.  


> That's the difference and one of the times when celebration is necessary seeing as how it was a pre-planned battle. There was nothing pre-planned about the Hogwarts war. There were plenty of losses as well. I don't see any reason to celebrate as such when there was that many losses.


Why are you trying to pass off something I said in my previous post as something you just stumbled upon? The Hogwarts war not being planned means the participants did not consider everything coming to end when they woke in the morning. 
The people would celebrate (I have said this countless times) because everything came to an end. There would be no more bloodshed, it?s like you?re ignoring the fact that people were scared to utter his name for decades. Lives were lost to stop him, when he was finally defeated it means they didn?t die in vain, another reason to celebrate. 


> Book version-Yes
> 
> Movie version- No
> 
> The fight last from night to the morning. There was hardly it was in an instant. The way you're speaking is that you're satisfied with the anti-climatticness of the book. We weren't and that's why we got the long and arduous battle that so frickin frustrating nearly everyone was tired out their mind.


Harry vs Voldemort was not anti climatic in the book, it was a perfect summary of the characters? nature. Harry having a long drawn out battle with Voldemort does not make sense as the later would whip Harry?s ass raw in a duel. 
Never the less my point still stands, people were terrified of Voldemort for decades, and he was brought down in a day. 


> LOL stupidity?
> 
> Hah!
> 
> You're siding with the guy (0Fear) who doesn't even know why the Elder wand didn't attack Voldemort in the movie. Until his final horcruxe (Nagini) was gone he couldn't get the final blow. The wand is an empathetic weapon and it like Harry knew that Neville still had a job to do.


What an elementary argument. You should have stopped at insulting 0fear and ignored the reasoning. Voldemort?s spell wasn?t ineffective against Neville for the reason you just stated, it was ineffective because Harry died to protect them, giving them the same protection Lily gave him. 


> Then why are you bringing it up?
> 
> Quit acting like you're above it when you're bringing it up same as 0Fear.
> 
> So far the only thing I'm doing is humoring you because I find your argument to be positively ridiculous. Shit, if anything it's like trolling. By your logic POTC At World's End was an excellent movie cuz they added in a celebration scene after defeating Indian East Trading Company + Davy Jones. Well guess what? It wasn't cuz it mixed in too many characters and unnecessary plot threads that needn't take up film time and could have been explained by other characters. That's what this film fixed.


I brought it up because you criticised celebration in moments like that.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> Because he won't shut up about comparison from the book. Each time I bring up a point it's like if this was in person he'd keep shoving the book in my face. Like, "Well that's not in the book! The movie should strictly follow the book like you follow the rules of the road!" .



I didn't say that crap. So quit lying to help your cause. If I did then I clearly contradicted myself when i said that i LIKED the fact that they focused mainly on the elder wand plot and cut back on Dumbledore's back story and the deathly hallows sub plot, and when I said I understood why they extended the battle. I even liked the scene where they ridicule Neville. 

My problems were all about  film changes that I felt clipped the theme or failed to improve the film going experience. But you just kept on with the delusional notion that everything changed was for good reason even to the point of making up some off-the-wall BS to explain them: Like the one about people being SAD that they had to kill V because he was a student of Hogwarts.  In short. . . your silly leaps in logic induce ding a ling behavior.



*Spoiler*: __ 



BTW did you know that V could have STILL gotten hit with the Avada K with a horcrux in tow. . .He won't die, he'll turn to a spectre. So that BS about why the elder wand didn't attack V is wrong. The reason they did it was because it looked cool. Just like V flaking up in the end. Harry just as easily could have deflected the curses. The Wand was his after all.





I don't want to criticize the movie anymore, but I will say something to you the next time you make more crap up.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 16, 2011)

Deathly Hallows 2 set box office record with 92.1 mill on opening day! 


What's makes it even better is that they beat the record that twilight series set 2 years ago  That will show those twihards.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Deathly Hallows 2 set box office record with 92.1 mill on opening day!
> 
> 
> What's makes it even better is that they beat the record that twilight series set 2 years ago  That will show those twihards.



woot. I wonder how much money the series will make in total.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Your behaviour tells a different story. If you are aware of people?s right to criticise stop crying like a little sissy when someone highlight what they see as flaws.  People do care if the film isn?t similar to the book; just then is an example of what I am talking to you about, telling lies to support an opinion. How on earth could you think no one cares, even if people are wrong in doing so it is a complaint many make.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt4Y2IhjJxU[/YOUTUBE]





> But you didn?t leave it at that, you went on to justify that opinion with incorrect statements.



So let me get this straight: You're upset because I'm able to prove my point by pointing out the flaws in 0 Fear's reasoning for the film screwing things up?



> You used a question mark so you should know what it means, reread my post and tell me where you fucked up.



*sighs*




> Why are you trying to pass off something I said in my previous post as something you just stumbled upon? The Hogwarts war not being planned means the participants did not consider everything coming to end when they woke in the morning.




Wait.. wha-? 

You have no idea what the hell you're talking about do you? 



> The people would celebrate (I have said this countless times)







> because everything came to an end. There would be no more bloodshed, it?s like you?re ignoring the fact that people were scared to utter his name for decades. Lives were lost to stop him, when he was finally defeated it means they didn?t die in vain, another reason to celebrate.





> Harry vs Voldemort was not anti climatic in the book, it was a perfect summary of the characters? nature. Harry having a long drawn out battle with Voldemort does not make sense as the later would whip Harry?s ass raw in a duel.







> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Harry's and Voldemort's last battle. The whole series is about "Harry, you must fight the evilest strongest wizard in history." During the last chapter, Harry rushes towards Voldemort. When they meet each other, everyone around them goes silent, then Harry and Voldemort chat for god-knows how long. The fight ends after each uses just one spell. This is because Voldemort was using The Elder Wand that, according to some set ancient rules, belonged to Harry. Therefore the Elder Wand refused to kill its master and Voldemorts killing curse backfired.





 






> What an elementary argument. You should have stopped at insulting 0fear and ignored the reasoning. Voldemort?s spell wasn?t ineffective against Neville for the reason you just stated, it was ineffective because Harry died to protect them, giving them the same protection Lily gave him.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iDgn6EyHPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

0Fear said:


> I didn't say that crap.




The whole thing with the Elder Wand schtick I remember you saying.




> So quit lying to help your cause. If I did then I clearly contradicted myself



I'm not lying to help my cause I'm merely saying what it is. The movie did great regardless of the celebration scene that's what's pissing me and everyone else off. How about the people in the theater celebrating Voldemort's dead? That's a better celebration.

Also this:



			
				0Fear said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Voldy wading in a pool of blood which never actually happened in the book






There are a bunch of more positive qualities than there are negative regarding the movie. I don't see how we can be reflecting on the negative when they are so not dominative.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

The fact that you, Bender, constantly have to resort to personal attacks, means you lose this debate. I mean, in all reality, this debate shouldn't exist. Both sides have their own values, and I respect that people enjoyed the movie. You need to let people make their own critiques without taking them all as personal insults. 

Not to mention, 90% of your argument has been with someone who AGREED with you on their overall opinion of the movie. 0Fear rated it 9.2/10 and you're flaming him because of one thing he didn't like about the film. Otherwise, he would have given it a 10, as he clearly stated in the movie rating thread. 

And posting youtube clips of Futurama in your debates is pretty stupid. How long does it take you to find such clips? QUICK, EVERYONE RUN TO YOUTUBE AND FIND ONE LINERS FROM THEIR FAVORITE MOVIE/TELEVISION SHOWS FOR SHOCK VALUE IN A INTERNET DEBATE. Dee dee dee.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> The whole thing with the Elder Wand schtick I remember you saying.



The same story used for the wand in the book was in the film. All I said was that the film didn't justify harry struggling against his own wand when according to the film he needn't to. And that's why I said the book got it right. I don't mind that they extended the fight. I remember having to read the showdown 11 times just to get the dramatic effect she was making for how quick it was. I grew to like it, but like you said, this is a film. 




> I'm not lying to help my cause I'm merely saying what it is. The movie did great regardless of the celebration scene that's what's pissing me and everyone else off. How about the people in the theater celebrating Voldemort's dead? That's a better celebration.



My problem is that you act like any criticism is  unwarranted. Which is just silly.



> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything in that post is what I'm saying now. Your inability to allow anyone to say anything negative about the film makes people focus on the negative qualities, and I liked the film a lot. 

Plus the comment about V wading in blood was about violence. I was saying that they took out a relatively violent but forshadowed( in the other movies) death scene and added a relatively violent but original scene that didn't show us anything new about V's character apart from that he was desperate he was. I was saying that showing wormy dying wouldn't have been an issue. He didn't have to choke himself. Anything would have been better than the comic folly they chose. But that was in part 1 so it's irrelevant to part 2's rating.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

Two guys who have never read the books or seen any of the films give their review of how it all ended.

Best review ever.
D-Block & S-te-Fan - "Together"


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> The fact that you, Bender, constantly have to resort to personal attacks, means you lose this debate. I mean, in all reality, this debate shouldn't exist. Both sides have their own values, and I respect that people enjoyed the movie. You need to let people make their own critiques without taking them all as personal insults.
> 
> Not to mention, 90% of your argument has been with someone who AGREED with you on their overall opinion of the movie. 0Fear rated it 9.2/10 and you're flaming him because of one thing he didn't like about the film. Otherwise, he would have given it a 10, as he clearly stated in the movie rating thread.
> 
> And posting youtube clips of Futurama in your debates is pretty stupid. How long does it take you to find such clips? QUICK, EVERYONE RUN TO YOUTUBE AND FIND ONE LINERS FROM THEIR FAVORITE MOVIE/TELEVISION SHOWS FOR SHOCK VALUE IN A INTERNET DEBATE. Dee dee dee.



Oh quit victimizing yourselves, you and 0Fear repeatedly used 3 referrals from the book concerning a movie that we all liked. How the hell do you think I'd respond? This argument has been going on for the past 3 pages. Heres the  overall final word concerning the movie: it's simply magnificent but lacks  parts from the book. I laid out all the facts on why it's fair.

@0Fear

Alright I'm glad we're on the same page now.

The reason for the struggle is that the Elder Wand couldn't destroy Voldemort until his final horcruxe was destroyed. As you see during Harry and Voldemort's struggle he felt that he had no more Horcruxes and that was te signal for the wand to finish him off. With his horcruxe it wouldn't matter if the elder wand struck him he'd still be fine. Okay?


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, because your narcissistic opinion obviously means I _have_ to share the same logic. If it will shut you up, the movie was spectacular. Far greater than American Beauty, The Shawshank Redemption and Good Will Hunting combined. 

Learn that opinions differ and you may be greatly rewarded.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 16, 2011)

I came in here to see how you guys felt about the movie and I landed in wank.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> @0Fear
> 
> Alright I'm glad we're on the same page now.
> 
> The reason for the struggle is that the Elder Wand couldn't destroy Voldemort until his final horcruxe was destroyed. As you see during Harry and Voldemort's struggle he felt that he had no more Horcruxes and that was te signal for the wand to finish him off. With his horcruxe it wouldn't matter if the elder wand struck him he'd still be fine. Okay?



My main problem is this:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Voldemort pushing with the Deathstick. Harry owned the wand and could have deflected everything away. It could have been dissipated. But the image of Harry struggling to block a curse against his own wand as if magic has muscle flies in the face of the logic set up by the movie and part 1. The purpose of the Elder Wand story was that Harry already won. That V couldn't fight Harry with the wand even if he tried his hardest. 

But the battle was ok. I had more of a problem with V flaking away than his and Harry's fight. It took away the image of V being a contemptible mortal and people treating him as such. Neither were big issues though. 







Skotty said:


> I came in here to see how you guys felt about the movie and I landed in wank.



well, us ranting and raving is not going to be as good as the movie.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 16, 2011)

First of all, you guys STFU...jesus christ

anyway

Saw it today. Rather enjoyed it. If you're a hardcore fan that wants everything to be 100% like it was in the cannon, you won't probably like this. I thought it had a definite sense of scale, and most of the important scenes were handled well. Would definitely say its my favorite of the HP movies, and a fitting end to the series.

If i have one complaint, it would be voldemort. He started off scary enough, but turned into sort of a caricature by the movie's end. Oh and the Neville Speech, that was just bad.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm surprised by how many people are satisfied with the last offering. Book readers aside, even just the movie goers?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

To me, it was probably because it was the first HP movie that was single minded. This simpler premise allowed the characters to shine.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Yes, because your narcissistic opinion obviously means I _have_ to share the same logic.



I never said that. You just have to acknowledge the points that I made. NOT share them.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 16, 2011)

It's always funny to see people argue on forums


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

bachaa said:


> It's always funny to see people argue on forums



meh. people argue. I don't see why doing it over the internet makes it worse.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2011)

Besides I had fun arguing with 0Fear

You're a good debater bro. 

In fact you almost had me on the ropes about the Elder Wand thing until I remembered that Neville killing Nagini thing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2011)

so what happened to the reincarnation stone? just dropped in the forest?


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2011)

Dropped in the Forbidden Forest and stamped into the ground by a centaur's hoof.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2011)

not in the movie, there was no centaur


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2011)

I know, but in canon that's what happened.  And there are still centaurs in the Forbidden Forest.  Either way, it was never retrieved.

Also-





NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> also i didn't get why drako's mom asked drako if harry was alive in the closing scenes.  anybody care to explain?


Because during the battle the Malfoys stopped giving a shit about Voldy and his aims once they realized that Draco was in danger.  That's why Luci wanted Voldy to stop the battle-- not to give them a chance to regroup or anything, but to see if Draco was alright.  That's what he was so concerned about.  Narcissa saw that Harry was alive and used him to find out of Draco was okay, which was the only thing she _really_ cared about.  Hence them peacing out while everyone's standing around talking to Voldy later. 

Them helping Harry in the Forest is actually the only thing that keeps them out of Azkaban.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2011)

so neville really killed voldemort didn't he


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2011)

Watched it a few hours ago. I thought it was a good movie, but I was a tad disappointed when things started to go downhill and get wacky after the Kings' Cross scene. Voldemort, instead of seeming menacing, started acting very cheesy and amusing. Also didn't like the way the fight between Harry and Voldemort was done. There should have been no way that Harry could fight on an even level with arguably the most powerful wizard ever to exist. There are some other points I can nitpick, but that would make it seem like I hated the movie. Which I didn't of course. It was very enjoyable, but certainly not the best in the franchise.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> so neville really killed voldemort didn't he




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really. Horcruxes don't protect you from AK. They keep you from dying if you get hit with one. AK rebounded on V before, and he simply lost his body due to having horcruxes. That's why he was a "ghost" for the first half of the series. Voldemort killed himself when he used the wand against its true master.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

The movie was really underwhelming compared to the first part. I don't know what was the director's real intent with cutting out the words for spells. Kinda took away from the whole magic thing when people would just flick their wands and have multiple different spells come out.

I did like the whole barrier thing. Very pretty. And neville was badass.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Went with my primary objective being the snape scene, I wasnt disappointed. Very powerful scenes


----------



## Koi (Jul 17, 2011)

also








I think Chamber of Secrets is still one of my favorite movies in the series.  Idgaf, come at me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2011)

^

lol

Chamber of secrets is my favorite film as well. pek pek


----------



## Z (Jul 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> I think Chamber of Secrets is still one of my favorite movies in the series.  Idgaf, come at me.



I         agree.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2011)

the once scene that got me was the old female witch jumping in to defend harry from snape. i almost choked up :S

even though we know snape wasn't actually gonna hurt harry...i don't like those red herrings.

my favorite is after goblet of fire, b4 that HP was too much of a kids movie.  people started dieing like crazy after voldemort showed up, kept it real.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw it the night it premeired. Good, but seemed somehow underwhelming at the very end (the final battle). I felt the first half was a bit better.

Although


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm annoyed they took out Wormtail's death scene.




Still the Snape scene and backstory was masterfully done.

One thing that I found weird was 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Voldemort's death. It seemed really vague compared to the book. Also, wasn't his body not obliterated in the book?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> One thing that I found weird was
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, that was pretty clich?.

If I remember right, his body was carried away in the book. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 17, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think you're right. I thought I remember him getting buried in the book.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

His body was eaten in the book...but ninjas.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLKzJtjyc0E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Dean's face after the hug


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

best lines in the movie
"Brilliant"
"what am I frankie first year"
"shut up sheamus"


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 17, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dean:  Malfoy is a traitor.  Voldemort is very evil.  He is going to kill us all... but that hug is so random... must... not... laugh... or I will... be killed... first...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually, I didnt mind the hug at all. If there was one thing I didnt like about the books, it was that I never bought Voldemort as a leader. His "ruling" would eventually lead into strike because he's such a dick.

The movie though presented him as charismatic and even charming when he wanted to be. He can be cruel and he's still a dick, but he also knows how to lead. Hugging Malfoy was an attempt to appeal to the students of Hogwarts by showing himself as something more than a bloodthirsty fiend.  

Draco's response is interesting because it shows he's lost all passion for being a Death Eater by that point.

Anyway, my review is in my signature. If anyone cares to read.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I didnt mind the hug at all. If there was one thing I didnt like about the books, it was that I never bought Voldemort as a leader. His "ruling" would eventually lead into strike because he's such a dick.
> 
> The movie though presented him as charismatic and even charming when he wanted to be. He can be cruel and he's still a dick, but he also knows how to lead. Hugging Malfoy was an attempt to appeal to the students of Hogwarts by showing himself as something more than a bloodthirsty fiend.



I agree somewhat. But no one in the cinema saw that coming and really made everyone crack up, it just looked so awkward.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2011)

MH said:
			
		

> Nudity: None, just kissing.



cough cough the awkward strip scene cough cough


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

Who stripped


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I didnt mind the hug at all. If there was one thing I didnt like about the books, it was that I never bought Voldemort as a leader. His "ruling" would eventually lead into strike because he's such a dick.
> 
> The movie though presented him as charismatic and even charming when he wanted to be. He can be cruel and he's still a dick, but he also knows how to lead. Hugging Malfoy was an attempt to appeal to the students of Hogwarts by showing himself as something more than a bloodthirsty fiend.
> 
> ...


plus, the hug shows how voldemort was a person that didnt know how to show affection or love

it shows exacly what dumbledore said "dont pitty the dead harry, pitty the living, and above all, all those who live without love"

at this point you can actually feel sorry for voldemort


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Who stripped



Harry and Ron. In front of Hermione, if that helps.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Harry and Ron. In front of Hermione, if that helps.



Suddenly experiencing a total loss of interest. I was hoping some wild shit went down like Luna and Ginny got nude and made out for Neville and then Hermione busted some nude splits...

Two dudes getting nude is not news.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought Infant-Voldemort was more awkward. The audience actually laughed at that scene.

Am I the only one who hated how Draco was handled throughout this whole series(books included) except maybe part 6. They set him up to be the rival and THEY FAIL AT IT. Draco never appears to be in Harry's league. Fuck, he never even appears to be in Hermione's league. He's more comic relief than anything. 

In fact, I felt that the movie was worse when it came to the Malfoy subplot. When Volde is verbally abusing Lucious, I wondered if it would lead somewhere, but it never did. Honestly, if I never even read the book, I would never have interpreted Lucious 
*Spoiler*: __ 



turning against Volde for the sake of his son from the scene in this movie. It looked more like he just fleed a losing battle


. Books can get away with side shit like that. In fact, they thrive on those nice little characterizations. Movies don't though. Every scene needs a point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought Draco should have been one of the last people Harry fought, and I thought he should have been killed off in the books too. I really think both him and his Dad should have died. 

I really think that the whole redemption thing for the Malfoy's was stupid. They should have been Avanda Kedavraed at the banquet.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

Still thinking if i should watch this in cinema or wait for the DVD. 
Seen none of the others in cinema either (watched the 6th and 7th only last week) and i'm not sure if i should not just wait.
Also i heard that with the last movie it is more important to have read the book than before - is that really so? I never read one of them and i'm not planning to do so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think they should've died. It fit in with the style of "growing up" the books underwent. The earlier ones had everyone play their stereotypes, but the latter ones had everyone inverting their stereotypes.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2011)

Draco only doesn't make sense post 6, but it makes sense because the people he is wrapped up with are unlikely to let him go.

Been thinking about all the movies and if I was to order them from best to worst I think mine would go

Order of the Phoenix
Prisoner of Azkaban
Deathly Hallows
Half Blood Prince
Goblet of Fire
Philosophers Stone & Chamber of Secrets (these 2 are together because they are both equally terrible movies. )


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Been thinking about all the movies and if I was to order them from best to worst I think mine would go
> 
> Order of the Phoenix
> Prisoner of Azkaban
> ...





Ok, mine would be;

Philosophers Stone & Chamber of Secrets (I love them )
Deathly Hallows Part 2
Deathly Hallows Part 1
Prisoner of Azkaban
Half Blood Prince
Order of the Phoenix
Goblet of Fire (ugh...)


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 17, 2011)

God, GoF and OotP were such clusterfucks as movies, GoF more-so.  Trying to compress that much into a movie can not possibly end well....


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2011)

Except in Order when it worked pitch perfect.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2011)

When I see _DH2_ on Tuesday I'm still rather pessimistic that I'll change my ranking and how I feel about _Prison of Azakaban_ in general, as that wasn't only a Harry Potter film, but a masterpiece as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> God, GoF and OotP were such clusterfucks as movies, GoF more-so.  Trying to compress that much into a movie can not possibly end well....



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

Am I wrong or did it look like Ron and  Harry were killing Death Eaters when they were making their whole run to the shack.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkNcl2F8dYQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

OMG, this is awesome


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Draco only doesn't make sense post 6, but it makes sense because the people he is wrapped up with are unlikely to let him go.
> 
> Been thinking about all the movies and if I was to order them from best to worst I think mine would go
> 
> ...



I actually thought Order was a better movie than book but I still think Half Blood Prince was the best movie as an adaptation.  As a movie overall I think Azkaban was probably the best.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw the movie yesterday and liked it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Pensieve scene with Snape's backgound was beautifully done, and I enjoyed the scene in the vaults of Gringotts as well.

I also thought the Fiendfyre was well-done, although it appears that either Crabbe or Goyle has suddenly become black in between movies.    Or they switched one of them out for Blaise Zabini for some reason.

The bit where Neville blasted the bridge as the Death Eater army was chasing him was great, even though it wasn't in the book.

I was disappointed that Fred's death happened off-screen.


----------



## Koi (Jul 17, 2011)

Crabbe got busted with weed in his car so he was cut from the movie.


Also, I know it's an unpopular opinion, but while I sorta _liked_ Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't like what it did for the rest of the series.  I appreciate the fact that the director put his own stamp on the films but I really upset me that it changed the layout of Hogwarts so much and transitioned everyone to wearing muggle clothes all the time.  What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. (This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.  

I think what I'm saying is that I really loved the tone and elements of being in another, magical world from the first two.  The major changes, visually, in the third just didn't click for me.  I like that they became darker and more adult, but it just sort of.. 'normalized' a lot of things that should have been different.  Harry is constantly on a journey of discovery into this world that's completely foreign for him, and I thought that PS and CoS really nailed that and the other films just departed so far from it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> Crabbe got busted with weed in his car so he was cut from the movie.
> 
> 
> Also, I know it's an unpopular opinion, but while I sorta _liked_ Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't like what it did for the rest of the series.  I appreciate the fact that the director put his own stamp on the films but I really upset me that it changed the layout of Hogwarts so much and transitioned everyone to wearing muggle clothes all the time.  What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. (This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.
> ...



I really hated the robes things and always kind of thought didn't make good sense, as if the Wizarding world was holding onto to a stupid old ideal and it should have been done away with. What's funny is that hardly any fan fiction or art uses them either. 

When I wrote, I did use them. But only for Britain and Europe. Any Wizard from the Americas or Asia dressed like us and they pretty much had a concrete understanding of Muggles and their customs.

I think it was changed in the movies because it would have been visually more awkward to look at, especially as the movies got on.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. (This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.



Amazing, this is more or less how I felt about Chamber of Secrets, which is my favourite in the series. I still need to watch Deathly Hallows part II, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I didnt mind the hug at all. If there was one thing I didnt like about the books, it was that I never bought Voldemort as a leader. His "ruling" would eventually lead into strike because he's such a dick.
> 
> The movie though presented him as charismatic and even charming when he wanted to be. He can be cruel and he's still a dick, but he also knows how to lead. Hugging Malfoy was an attempt to appeal to the students of Hogwarts by showing himself as something more than a bloodthirsty fiend.
> 
> ...



i also liked the voldemort hug scene,  it was sort of gaddafi-ish, i drew a blank about what he was gonna do once he killed his nemesis, then that scene explained it to me, he was gonna make everyone love him.  



Koi said:


> Crabbe got busted with weed in his car so he was cut from the movie.
> 
> 
> Also, I know it's an unpopular opinion, but while I sorta _liked_ Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't like what it did for the rest of the series.  I appreciate the fact that the director put his own stamp on the films but I really upset me that it changed the layout of Hogwarts so much and transitioned everyone to wearing muggle clothes all the time.  What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. (This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.
> ...



crabbe is in jail or was during the filming, right?  

after gof is when the main characters could carry the movie on their own acting abilities, not just being "cute" lolis, which is why those movies are better.


----------



## Z (Jul 17, 2011)

Movie wise it's Half Blood Prince > Deathly Hallows 1 > Chamber of Secrets > Philosopher's Stone > Prisoner of Azkaban > Deathly Hallows 2 > Order of Phoenix > Goblet of Fire. 

For me anyways.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> Crabbe got busted with weed in his car so he was cut from the movie.
> 
> 
> Also, I know it's an unpopular opinion, but while I sorta _liked_ Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't like what it did for the rest of the series.  I appreciate the fact that the director put his own stamp on the films but I really upset me that it changed the layout of Hogwarts so much and transitioned everyone to wearing muggle clothes all the time.  What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. (This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.
> ...



But there is more offhand magic in the later films. Sure they take out the cliche stuff but there is more magic going on out of primary focus in 3 on. ESPECIALLY in three the frame is full of little things doing magic on their own like coffee cups stirring themselves etc. The world is more wondrous you just need to look for it.

Which works a TONE of a lot more than having the characters stay dressed in something that wouldn't make sense from a personality standpoint from that point on. Also the Teachers wear robes and the Quidditch players wear em so that stuff is still there it is just on the fringes where it belongs.

The only redeeming thing about Chamber of Secrets in my eyes is Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Roger Smith (Jul 17, 2011)

Fell asleep. I woke up and this person next to me was crying. I left and never looked back.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2011)

Kαrin said:


>



LOL 

There were so many narmish gay overtones in the movie.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 17, 2011)

I just watched the movie yesterday night, and now, I can post amongst you all!!! 

........

Hm, the movie seems to have taken liberties in cutting off certain points of the last part of the book. Now, I know that the movie cannot take in all of the book, especially in a two hour and thirty minute time limit, but I can't help but get irritated. Did any of you guys notice these? 

1) Bill and Fleur's. With Griphook and Ollivander. Bill was supposed to tell Harry about goblins and how they do not see property in the way humans (wizards) do. Ollivander does not know about the Deathly Hallows, just about the Elder Wand. I can understand not including Remus here and busting in and telling everyone that Tonks had a baby, though. 

2) At the vault. Faux Bellatrix (Hermione) is supposed to meet with Travers while going to the vault. While deep within the Lestrange's vault, it is Harry, not Ron who uses the Imperius curse of the goblins, as well as Travers. 

3) The dragon. It seems the movie producers wanted to give Hermione something to do, as she is the one who hops on the dragon. It's originally Harry's idea, though, in the book. 

4) Hogsmeade. The meeting with Aberforth. The movie just skips over the past conflict between Aberforth, Grindelwald, and Albus. Poor Ariana's past isn't even disclosed. I guess it's for movie's sake, but still. Also, Aberforth fools the Death Eaters into thinking that he was the one who cast the stag Patronus so that Harry, Ron and Hermione sneak into his bar. 

5) When Neville greets them. I was expecting him to be more banged up, as in the book. Instead, he looks like nothing really bad happened to him. And he's the leader of Dumbledore's Army! 

6) Hogwarts. Why would Snape call everyone out into the hall like that? He's not particularly demonstrative. Even if he is Headmaster of Hogwarts. Harry, Ron and Hermione were supposed to be up in Ravenclaw's dormitory, asking about the diadem. The Carrows follows Harry and Luna there, McGonagall stops Amycus from trying to attach  blame on the Ravenclaw students for attacking his sister, he spits in her face, and Harry reveals himself by using the Cruciatus Curse on Amycus. I was hoping to see this scene especially on the big screen, but I was disappointed. 

7) Neville. I was annoyed that he's dumbed down to mere comic relief. I loved the part where he used the sword of Godric Gryffindor against Nagini, though. He saved Ron and Hermione in a super dramatic way, and everyone including me, clapped at this part. When Voldemort comes with his Death Eaters as well as with Hagrid, who's carrying the fallen Harry, Neville is the one who is brought forward, lauded for his bravery as well as purebloodedness, and offered a place in Voldemort's circle. I thought Bellatrix would tell Voldemort who Neville was, son of the famous Aurors, the Longbottom couple, but no. I get that the producers didn't want put in the scene from the book where Voldemort punishes Neville by putting the Sorting Hat on Neville's head, and setting it on fire. I still hated that. If they can show Hermione being tortured, why not Neville? Instead, we're given a crappy, narmy speech about how the show must go on, without Harry. 

8) Snape's death. He doesn't say "You have your mother's eyes", but I guess they added that for the drama. His memories are edited for the sake of movie's time limit, but they cut out juicy, meaty stuff of it, which includes Snape's hatred for James Potter, how James Potter and Sirius made fun of him, and especially where Snape called Lily "mudblood", where he damaged his friendship with Lily forever. Were the producers afraid of casting Snape in an unfavorable light? I don't get it. The part where Snape and Dumbledore scheme together against Voldemort, how Dumbledore seems to trust Harry more than Snape, how Snape rages against Dumbledore for using him and setting up Harry to be nothing more than "a pig for slaughter"...that would have been great on the big screen. I really wanted to see that.

9) King's Cross. Harry and Dumbledore bond. They totally cut off the whole talk with Dumbledore not going into his own past, how flawed he was, arrogant, forsaking his brother and sister for Grindelwald's ambitions, the Hallows, how he admits that Aberforth was a better man than he was. Missed Moment of Awesome.

10) The final battle between Harry and Voldemort. I get why Harry waking up in Hagrid's arms and jumping awake in front of everyone (after hearing Neville's speech) was more dramatic, but I guess they had to extend the fateful battle. 

11) Hermione and Ron. True, they were the ones who enter the Chamber of Secrets to get basilisk fangs to destroy the Hufflepuff cup, and they do kiss...in the book, they explain to Harry what they did, Ron using Parseltongue to open the Chamber, Hermione calling him genius, yeah. It's when Ron says that they evacuate the House Elves that Hermione kisses him, and Harry tells them that it's not really time for that. 

12) Molly vs Bellatrix. They kept the best lines for Molly against Bella, I saw. The thing is, Molly was supposed to use Avada Kedavra to kill Bella. 

13) The end of the battle. Harry snapping the Elder Wand in two and throwing it over into the waters. Actually, Harry gives back the Elder Wand in Dumbledore's office, where all the portraits are cheering for him. 

14) 19 years later. I was surprised to see they used the same actors for Harry, Ron and Hermione's "grown up" selves. I think they must've nixed looking for anyone more "adult" looking. Was Harry's and Ginny's daughter the same actress as Harry's mother? The conversation about Ron getting his Muggle's driving license was left out. 

The only thing I didn't mind getting nixed was Fred's death. I know he was going to be killed, and the movie shows that he was disarmed by a Death Eater, but the book totally made me rage against it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2011)

What if America did Harry Potter?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

^Ugh, no. For numerous reasons, but first and foremost that all the events of the book take place in England. Would they have given the American actors terrible English accents? Or just blatantly trolled everything and made Hogwarts in the good ol' US of A? Yeah. I'm sure the fans would have had absolutely no problem with that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^Ugh, no. For numerous reasons, but first and foremost that all the events of the book take place in England. Would they have given the American actors terrible English accents? Or just blatantly trolled everything and made Hogwarts in the good ol' US of A? Yeah. I'm sure the fans would have had absolutely no problem with that.



My friend, have you forgotten Avatar already? 

The Yanks don't mind changing everyone into American


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> My friend, have you forgotten Avatar already?
> 
> The Yanks don't mind changing everyone into American



I'm sorry. After I saw the trailer for Avatar I dove for the liquor cabinet and started drinking Vodka until the pain stopped. As a result, I don't remember anything about the movie. Or most of my childhood.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> Crabbe got busted with weed in his car so he was cut from the movie.
> 
> 
> Also, I know it's an unpopular opinion, but while I sorta _liked_ Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't like what it did for the rest of the series.  I appreciate the fact that the director put his own stamp on the films but I really upset me that it changed the layout of Hogwarts so much and transitioned everyone to wearing muggle clothes all the time.  *What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.*  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. (This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.
> ...



Loved the feeling of those two - and it fit very well with the trio being so young.  lol - so long ago.  

Inasmuch as the series goes, I really wish producers would take the hint and realize that the fans (everyone actually) want greater detail and greater adherence to the author's vision and writing.  I understand that literature and film making are different animals, and that it's unrealistic to think that every detail from the former could be captured by the latter.  But I don't think people would mind if there were more films that ran longer if a better balance was struck.  Especially on a series of this size.  



Black Wraith said:


> What if America did Harry Potter?
> 
> What do you guys think?



Methinks not.  



Black Wraith said:


> My friend, have you forgotten Avatar already?
> 
> The Yanks don't mind changing everyone into American



Didn't (and will never) see Avatar; however, some of us Yanks very much mind.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2011)

I will always love Harry's Taking-you-with-me scene from the HP and DH movie. It's just so frickin epic. pek pek


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Inasmuch as the series goes, I really wish producers would take the hint and realize that the fans (everyone actually) want greater detail and greater adherence to the author's vision and writing.  I understand that literature and film making are different animals, and that it's unrealistic to think that every detail from the former could be captured by the latter.  But I don't think people would mind if there were more films that ran longer if a better balance was struck.  Especially on a series of this size.



You are insane, the *best* part of these movies is their ability to keep their run times down.

Also they fold together pages and pages of books that don't need to adapted into movies that for the most part work better, the weakest films in the series are the ones that slavishly follow the books.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2011)

In hindsight, I actually prefer the way the films handled Dumbledore and Snape over how the books did. In the books, Rowling tried to justify Dumbledore as a nice person who did horrible things. In the films, Dumbledore was actually a pretty horrible person who used everyone he could. He used Snape's love for Lily, then did nothing as Voldemort killed her, and he kept Harry alive just so he could die at the right moment. On the other hand, Snape was so strongly in love with Lily that he intentionally kept Harry safe whenever he could. He actually went out of his way, constantly putting himself in terrible danger, all so that Harry would live.

The only thing I would've done was given Snape a chance to actually fight Voldemort. He couldn't have won, not while Voldy had the Elder Wand, but there's no denying that Snape was "nerfed" pretty badly. McGonagall would never have beaten Snape as he was in the books.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

I just saw the movie today. What I have to say is: excellent as a movie, a little lacking as an adaptation.

I'll give a longer review later, but my thing was the way in which they changed the final battle. While it did contain a lot more action for the cinematic value, it also changed the themes J.K. had established in the book. And Voldemort physically slapping Harry was a bit much.  


Ruby Moon said:


> 12) Molly vs Bellatrix. They kept the best lines for Molly against Bella, I saw. The thing is, Molly was supposed to use Avada Kedavra to kill Bella.



She used an unnamed curse


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 17, 2011)

Z said:


> There should have been no way that Harry could fight on an even level with arguably the most powerful wizard ever to exist.


I still haven't seen it, but I heard the movie gives the impression that the destruction of the horocruxes is weakening and possibly even killing Voldemort.  Is that true?


----------



## Z (Jul 17, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> I still haven't seen it, but I heard the movie gives the impression that the destruction of the horocruxes is weakening and possibly even killing Voldemort.  Is that true?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I didn't like that part either. But still, it just felt weird when Harry was literally just jumping around Voldemort's spells and fighting back evenly.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2011)

> In hindsight, I actually prefer the way the films handled Dumbledore and Snape over how the books did. In the books, Rowling tried to justify Dumbledore as a nice person who did horrible things. In the films, Dumbledore was actually a pretty horrible person who used everyone he could. He used Snape's love for Lily, then did nothing as Voldemort killed her, and he kept Harry alive just so he could die at the right moment. On the other hand, Snape was so strongly in love with Lily that he intentionally kept Harry safe whenever he could. He actually went out of his way, constantly putting himself in terrible danger, all so that Harry would live.


Dumbledore didn't do horrible things. At the end of the day he told Harry that he didn't have to act on the prophecy, on top of that he was pretty sure that Voldemort would fail to kill Harry the second time. 

Also what did you expect him to do when Voldemort killed Lily? 


> The only thing I would've done was given Snape a chance to actually fight Voldemort. He couldn't have won, not while Voldy had the Elder Wand, but there's no denying that Snape was "nerfed" pretty badly. McGonagall would never have beaten Snape as he was in the books.


I am actually glad that Snape never fought Voldemort, it would have given the later too much credit. At the end of the day he was a coward, if he can catch someone of guard or out number them he will. Having a one on one with Snape isn't something he would do.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

I hated how Voldemort hugged Draco that was the point when you have a portrayal stumble by being OOC.
Voldemort would never show that type of humanity


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw this Friday.

As a reader of the books, the only thing I'm really angry about is the fact that they didn't really explain Dumbledore's backstory in detail.

Besides that, everything was great. Loved how they showed the Malfoys running away, Voldemort's final battle with Harry, and Neville's slaying of Nagini.

I was also kind of suprised by dying baby Voldemort, pretty creepy and frightening even for a PG-13 film.

On the epilogue, my problem with it has never been that it feels 'awkward', but that it leaves you hungry for more Potter. Like all this weekend, I've been wracking my head over whether young Albus would go to Slytherin and shit like that. We'll probably never know either unless J.K decides to write more books, which I doubt she will.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't think Harry was fighting evenly with Voldy. The wand was giving out the whole time, which is probably why Harry could fight back like he did.


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

ane said:


> don't know if true but I heard that they translated the books into American English



They did 

Not so much as the books went on, but [kind of] a lot for the first one. They changed the spelling for stuff like colour/color and altered some of the slang. Also for some reason, in the American version Luna is described as wearing a necklace of butterbeer caps but in the English version she's described as wearing a necklace of butterbeer corks


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

The only thing I found odd was Voldemort turning to ash. I guess it was to make his death more dramatic, but it was odd. And did his curse even rebound on him?


Bluebeard said:


> On the epilogue, my problem with it has never been that it feels 'awkward', but that it leaves you hungry for more Potter. Like all this weekend, I've been wracking my head over whether young Albus would go to Slytherin and shit like that. We'll probably never know either unless J.K decides to write more books, which I doubt she will.



She might release some of that information on Pottermore.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> The only thing I found odd was Voldemort turning to ash. I guess it was to make his death more dramatic, but it was odd. And did his curse even rebound on him?



Felt to me like they were trying to give themselves a way to bring him back. I wouldn't be surprised if they intend to continue the series regardless of whether Rowling does or not.


----------



## Paptala (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw the movie last night :

There were parts I liked and parts that I disliked.  Overall though, I really enjoyed the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Draco and Voldemort hug though was just too much  I literally snorted in laughter when I was in the theater.

I was definitely bothered a bit by the fact that Harry stopped to talk to Ron and Hermione before leaving to the Forbidden Forrest to face Voldemort and die.  They never would have let him leave. 

On a side note, would anyone be able to supply me with a gif (sig sized please) of Harry closing his eyes right before Voldemort is about to cast Avada Kevadra on him?  I felt that one scene was acted very well by Radcliffe, and was one of my favorite scenes in the book/movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

Winny said:


> Felt to me like they were trying to give themselves a way to bring him back. I wouldn't be surprised if they intend to continue the series regardless of whether Rowling does or not.



Daniel said he's done with the series though. I can't imagine them trying to bring back Voldemort to continue the series without Harry.


Paptala said:


> I saw the movie last night :
> 
> There were parts I liked and parts that I disliked.  Overall though, I really enjoyed the movie.
> 
> ...



Actually, that's a good point.


*Spoiler*: __ 



About Ron and Hermione letting Harry go a little to easily.





Banhammer said:


> Whatever happened to him?



He died.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

My opinion on best to worst.

1) Deathly Hallows Part 1: As I've said before, it transcended the franchise. It's an amazing movie all around.

2) Goblet of Fire: While it does try to fit in too much, it's actually the movie that got me to read the books. It's entertaining and compelling.

3) Half-Blood Prince: Not sure why......It's just well made.

4) Deathly Hallows Part 2

5) Chamber of Secrets

6) Philosophers Stone

7) Prisoner of Azkabhan.

8) Order of the Phoenix.

With the exception of the last film, which was an utter mess, I thought they were all decent though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> About Ron and Hermione letting Harry go a little to easily.


Oh my God, I hadn't even thought about that, you just ruined the story for me a little



> He died.


I know


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2011)

My Film Ranking:

1. Deathly Hallow Pt. 2
2. Goblet of Fire (it was the first one I actually watched in theatre)
3. Half-Blood Prince
4. Prisoner of Azkaban
5. Deathly Hallows Pt. 1
6. Order of the Phoenix
7. Chamber of Secrets
8. Philisopher's Stone

The last two are low only because of the fact that they're simply not really great films. I still enjoy them though, mainly because nostalgia and I always lol at young Emma Watson.


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> My opinion on best to worst.
> 
> 1) Deathly Hallows Part 1: As I've said before, it transcended the franchise. It's an amazing movie all around.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much the same, although I'd have PoA 4th and Chamber of Secrets and Philosopher's Stone switched around.

*Spoiler*: _So..._ 




1) Deathly Hallows Part 1

2) Goblet of Fire

3) Half-Blood Prince

4) Deathly Hallows Part 2 & Prisoner of Azkabhan (They're tied for now because I've only seen DH Part 2 once, so I'm not sure _exactly_ how much I liked it)

5) Philosophers Stone

6) Chamber of Secrets

7) Order of the Phoenix (fckin terrible)





Also agree on HBP. Following logic, I should hate the movie because they changed _so_ much from the book [*cough*end battle*cough*], but it's still really enjoyable. I love the subplot with Hermoine and McLaggen  the scene where they're eating ice cream is priceless.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 17, 2011)

People actually liked DH part 1?

I thought it was the worst HP movie.

Too boring and no climax which obviously happened for being only the setup of the story.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 17, 2011)

My gripes


*Spoiler*: __ 



They also sort of messed up with Ron just looking shocked as Harry tells them hes about to go. Its the same thing with everyone finding out Harry just died later in the film. 
Everyone is way to somber and unemotional at the worst moments.

I also didn't get the gringott's vault scene
Those cups multiplied but they didn't burn but later Hermione is giving Harry and Ron essence of Dittany like they actually got burned.

I hated how they didn't give Fred's death its due importance and then suddenly Percy is back with no explanation.
They should have definitely killed Bill and Fleur instead of Remus and Tonks just so the audience could at least care a bit about them dying.




Too much stuff is left unexplained for me to think this movie was a good adaption but as a movie its definitely good.


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> People actually liked DH part 1?
> 
> I thought it was the worst HP movie.
> 
> Too boring and no climax which obviously happened for being only the setup of the story.



It was the one that stuck most to the book and actually _used lines from the book_. That's a good chunk of the reason why I liked it.

The visuals were also spectacular and it did a good job of setting a tone-I really felt the helpless that Harry, Ron, and Hermoine's aimless search for the Horocruxes produced.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> People actually liked DH part 1?
> 
> I thought it was the worst HP movie.
> 
> Too boring and no climax which obviously happened for being only the setup of the story.



It was slower paced and the reason why I didnt give it a perfect rating is that it asked too much of its younger viewers. But I found it to be an amazingly well made movie. Here is my review of it: Source


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> He died.



When I read the book his death surprised me, up until that point I assumed he was Peter jr.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2011)

well i liked DH1 but it got boring after the third view




but now with DH2, it can be watched as one movie so


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> The only thing I found odd was Voldemort turning to ash. I guess it was to make his death more dramatic, but it was odd. And did his curse even rebound on him?


Probably a result of the horocruxes having made him something not quite human, you could make the interpretation that it was only sheer force of will still keeping him together at all after the last one was gone.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You are insane, the best part of these movies is their ability to keep their run times down.



No the best part of these movies, or any adaptation, is how well they portray the story.  In speaking to some of these larger projects (and perhaps to similar future projects) I think the perspective and vision of the producers and directors should change.  

While it's true that in many instances brevity is the soul of wit - that kind of reasoning doesn't necessarily follow in this particular scenario. The very reason why popular works of literature are adapted is because they are very good (if not great) works which are ingenious in both their creativity and method of revelation or presentation.  While I don't think producers and directors should be castrated, they should recognize the best elements and genius of the original work.  It's the very essence of what captured the audience in the first place.  And in many respects when it's not followed closely it leads to disappointment of the fans (who are very familiar with the source material).  Others who are unfamiliar will not know the difference - so why change it?  



> Also they fold together pages and pages of books that don't need to adapted into movies that for the most part work better, the weakest films in the series are the ones that slavishly follow the books.



I'm not saying that everything needs to come over; however, there are parts in these stories which should have been included, given greater emphasis, or followed the original writing more closely.  As I said before, many times there are little or no reason not to follow what's written verbatim.  Which is not to say that everything must be that way.  I never said slavishly; what I did suggest is a better balance.  And I think in many ways, the time constraints are what hamstring producers and directors.  

I almost refrained from commenting in this thread as I've made it a policy to not reread a novel if I understand a movie is in the works (and that makes it difficult to contrast, compare, and comment).  I made the mistake of reading _Goblet of Fire_ right before the movie - damn what a mess that was for me (changed, chopped, and compressed).  Some of the same happened with _Half Blood Prince_ (or was it _Order of the Phoenix_... can't quite remember).  Did I want everything in there?  Hell no - especially with _Goblet of Fire_.  But they could have done a much better job.  

But here in this last offering - it was considerably shorter than the first part (better than 15 minutes).  That's an amazing amount of time in a film which could have been exploited.  Now not having read the book in 4 years I can't comment specifically on what I feel should have been highlighted differently.  But certainly within this time Dumbledore's past could have been explored.  And I think that Snape's memories were handled sloppily.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh my God, I hadn't even thought about that, you just ruined the story for me a little



Yeah, I know what you mean. Thinking back on it, that particular piece was poorly done.


Gunners said:


> When I read the book his death surprised me, up until that point I assumed he was Peter jr.



Peter Jr.? 


Kira-chan said:


> Probably a result of the horocruxes having made him something not quite human, you could make the interpretation that it was only sheer force of will still keeping him together at all after the last one was gone.



Yeah, that wouldn't make sense as in the movie Harry comments that only Voldemort will be left once the Horocruxes are destroyed. The same thing is said in the book, but much more directly. Voldemort still had to be attacked to die, and it didn't even look like his curse rebounded on him.


Soul Assassin said:


> The very reason why popular works of literature are adapted is because they are very good (if not great) works which are ingenious in both their creativity and method of revelation or presentation.



Sometimes works of literature are adapted just because they are popular. Not everything that gets adapted is good.

I agree about how time could've been better used to expand on smaller details though.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Sometimes works of literature are adapted just because they are popular. Not everything that gets adapted is good.
> 
> I agree about how time could've been better used to expand on smaller details though.



I'm speaking in generalities of course (and with regard to series such as Harry Potter or Tolken's work).  If anyone read the original short story _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald - you'll appreciate when I say that it sucked.  The movie changed damn near every aspect of the original work and was better for it.  I might go as far as saying they simply lifted the concept of a man living his life in reverse with respect to age.  Conversely, Fitzgerald's _Gatsby_ is good fiction and amazing writing, but hasn't been adapted well at all.  It would be difficult at best to capture as the beauty of the work is the writing itself.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

> Yeah, I know what you mean. Thinking back on it, that particular piece was poorly done.



Well, it's hinted that Hermione had been struggling with the thought for a long time now, and she volunteers to go with him.
I give them a pass
But fuck it, you could have almost ruined it for me


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

you know, I haven't been thinking much about "OH MY GOD THIS IS THE END" but I just turned back and realized I only have one poster in my bedroom and that "The Sorcerer Stone"'s one. It's been there ever since the movie came out

And it's a poster of hogwarts. At night. With everyone riding a boat up to the grand hall





what a fucking punch in the face




Recongize the little house in the bottom?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well, it's hinted that Hermione had been struggling with the thought for a long time now, and she volunteers to go with him.
> I give them a pass
> But fuck it, you could have almost ruined it for me





Looking at it from that angle, it's a bit more forgivable.

And yeah, it is sad to realize that this is the last one. 

Oh well, there is still the video game I guess.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

I've literally looked at Hogwarts every single day of my life for the past ten years.
Subconsciously or not. I loose a world soon enough

I loose it all over again


----------



## Paptala (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Actually, that's a good point.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Banhammer said:


> Well, it's hinted that Hermione had been struggling with the thought for a long time now, and she volunteers to go with him.
> I give them a pass
> But fuck it, you could have almost ruined it for me



*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad I'm not the only one that felt that way about that particular scene.

I mean, at the very least, they could have let Ron and Harry hug too  That meeting of the eyes just felt so...unsatisfactory.  I mean, your best friend's about to go sacrifice himself, and you're never going to see him again you know - I didn't get that tone with that inserted meeting.

It didn't fit with Harry's mindset in the book either - that if he spoke to them, or Ginny, he wouldn't have been able to bring himself to go through with it.





Jena said:


> It was the one that stuck most to the book and actually _used lines from the book_. That's a good chunk of the reason why I liked it.
> 
> The visuals were also spectacular and it did a good job of setting a tone-I really felt the helpless that Harry, Ron, and Hermoine's aimless search for the Horocruxes produced.


I agree - in retrospect, DH I was likely my favorite out of all the movies, with DH II coming in second, and Prisoner of Azkaban coming in third.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Ron just stood there with his usual confused face on when his best mate was about to die  I mean come on 

But then again he was probably distraught that his brother had died


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2011)

Did anyone else lol when we saw future Malfoy?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw it last Thursday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Great movie and awesome battle in Hogwarts. I liked that they showed the destruction of the Hufflepuff Horcrux cup in the Chamber of Secrets, a scene that was only mentioned in the book by Ron and Hermione. The whole theater went "aww" when they kissed after destroying it. Those scenes with McGonagall, Slughorn and the other teachers doing the spells to protect the school were great too. 

The way they handled Snape's memories was awesome. Even though they left out the memory of why Snape and Lily stopped being friends they were still really touching, specially the scene of him holding Lily's corpse after Voldemort killed her.

Another good scene was the mystical and Heaven-ish King Crosss station and the look of the Horcrux that died inside Harry after Voldemort hit him with Avada Kedabra, it really resembled well the real Voldemort.

Neville was boss through the entire movie, he owned Nagini.

As for the Harry vs Voldemort fight, it was good despite being changed from the book. Guess they wanted to show that Harry could decently handle his nemesis and thus ending it by himself so that no one else would die (hence his words before falling with Voldemort). But I still prefer the way the book ended their struggle, in which Harry beat him by making him realize the ugly truth about the Elder Wand's true owner.

I don't understand why they didn't show Dumbledore's story with Grindelwald, if they had already shown the Ariana portrait, but oh well. A movie can only cover as much. Though I've would prefer for Harry to not break the Elder Wand and actually follow the book, where he put it back in Dumbledore's tomb.

The ending was really beautiful, using the theme of the first and second movies's ending ("Leaving Hogwarts") really symbolized the end of the era as Harry and his friends watched their sons go to school in the train. I wasn't expecting them to use Daniel, Rupert, Emma and everyone else at the epilogue, but after thinking about how it were them the ones that started this journey in the films, it was fitting they appeared at the end to finish it properly.

I give it a 9/10, minus 1 for not putting the Dumbledore backstory, because it also involved the theme of the movie, the Deathly Hallows.




I rank the HP movies the following way:

1.- Goblet of Fire
2.- Deathly Hallows 2
3.- Order of the Phoenix
4.- Chamber of Secrets
5.- Philosopher's Stone
6.- Deathly Hallows 1
7.- Prisoner of Azkaban
8.- Half-Blood Prince


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> Ron just stood there with his usual confused face on when his best mate was about to die  I mean come on
> 
> But then again he was probably distraught that his brother had died



Yeah, that was....weird.

Did they think it would be too homo if they hugged or something? But seriously, from their perspective it looked like Harry was going to die and this was the last time either one of them would see their best friend. You'd think they'd have at least had one manly hug before Harry bit the bullet.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Fred had just died 

Fred love >>>>>>>>>>> Harry love 

 He didnt care im sure


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, that was....weird.
> 
> Did they think it would be too homo if they hugged or something? But seriously, from their perspective it looked like Harry was going to die and this was the last time either one of them would see their best friend. You'd think they'd have at least had one manly hug before Harry bit the bullet.



That would've been a stupid reason, considering their break-up and make-up session in GoF felt way more "homo" than the two of them hugging would've.


Vault said:


> Fred had just died
> 
> Fred love >>>>>>>>>>> Harry love
> 
> He didnt care im sure



If anything, that should've made it worse. Losing your brother and your best friend, who is like a part of your family anyway, in the same night? You'd think he'd do _something_.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, that wouldn't make sense as in the movie Harry comments that only Voldemort will be left once the Horocruxes are destroyed. The same thing is said in the book, but much more directly. Voldemort still had to be attacked to die, and it didn't even look like his curse rebounded on him.


How does that contradict what I said?  He was still alive yeah, but according to the TVTropes page his body started necrotizing when he was down to *two* horocruxes.  Having none may have left him in such a state that he was barely holding himself together and even a non-lethal spell could cause him to dissipate (assuming the curse really didn't rebound).


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

> If anything, that should've made it worse. Losing your brother and your best friend, who is like a part of your family anyway, in the same night? You'd think he'd do something.



That was merely sarcasm on my part 

I know he really should have reacted much better than he did.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> How does that contradict what I said?  He was still alive yeah, but according to the TVTropes page his body started necrotizing when he was down to *two* horocruxes.  Having none may have left him in such a state that he was barely holding himself together and even a non-lethal spell could cause him to dissipate (assuming the curse really didn't rebound).



TVTropes... really? 

The problem is that changes a lot of what occured in the book. At the same time, it wasn't mentioned in the movie that he would fall apart if his horcruxes were destroyed. It's even more clear because you are making assumptions on the matter, shown by your usage of "may have."

The whole point was supposed to be that Voldemort was too arrogant to believe he would be defeated, even when Harry told him he was the Elder Wand's master. Voldemort attacked Harry with it anyway, sealing his own fate.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 17, 2011)

Something's been bothering me since I saw it yesterday? - it's been a while since I seen it, but didn't one of the Weasly twins die in part 1? Was I going nuts, or was there a shot of both Weasly twins in this one too? 

And didn't Neville die in the book? (It's been a while since I read that too.) Or do I just have some subconscious want to see him die for going after my Luna?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 17, 2011)

Fred dies in Part II; George loses his right ear in Part I. 

Neville didn't die; he played a significant role in the book. He was the leader of Dumbledore's Army, stood up to Voldemort, and pulled the sword of Godric Gryffindor out of the Sorting Hat. IN FRONT OF EVERYONE. I'm glad they did the same in the movie, though the execution seemed rather off.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I remember him killing Nagini, but did the snake really chase Ron and Hermoine like that in the book too? I actually liked the whole diving baseball swing tho.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> TVTropes... really?


Are you saying it's inaccurate or is that just a knock on TVTropes?


Narcissus said:


> The problem is that changes a lot of what occured in the book. At the same time, it wasn't mentioned in the movie that he would fall apart if his horcruxes were destroyed. It's even more clear because you are making assumptions on the matter, shown by your usage of "may have."
> 
> The whole point was supposed to be that Voldemort was too arrogant to believe he would be defeated, even when Harry told him he was the Elder Wand's master. Voldemort attacked Harry with it anyway, sealing his own fate.


Well yes, like I said it's just one way to interpret it.  It could also be that he turned to ash just because of the being not quite human anymore part I mentioned originally.  At the same time though this is the film not the book, and it's clear things have been changed.  You yourself just said it didn't seem like Voldemort's curse actually rebounded on him, combine that with the physical effects the loss of the horcruxes was having on him in the film and that interpretation seems entirely possible.


----------



## Jena (Jul 17, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Yeah, I remember him killing Nagini, but did the snake really chase Ron and Hermoine like that in the book too? I actually liked the whole diving baseball swing tho.



Nope.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the book, Harry tells Neville to go after the snake right before he leaves to be killed by Voldemort. When Voldy comes back with the body, there is some back-and-forth dialogue between him and the people defending Hogwarts. He enchants the Sorting Hat and puts it on Neville's head, where it then catches on fire and burns him, to torture Neville for being rebellious. The defenders of Hogwarts retaliate and the hat falls off Neville's head. The sword appears, Neville grabs it and chops of the snake's head.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 17, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, that scene. 

I just found Voldemort to be a little too goofy by the end of the movie. He was so much more terrifying in the others. He just seemed to lose his composure by the end of this one.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> Crabbe got busted with weed in his car so he was cut from the movie.
> 
> 
> Also, I know it's an unpopular opinion, but while I sorta _liked_ Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't like what it did for the rest of the series.  I appreciate the fact that the director put his own stamp on the films but I really upset me that it changed the layout of Hogwarts so much and transitioned everyone to wearing muggle clothes all the time.  *What I liked about Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets was how.. well, 'magical' it felt, to sound cheesy for a moment.  Hogwarts was grand but intimate, it really did feel like an actual castle that was enhanced left and right by magic.  Everyone wearing robes rather than muggle clothes really helped, I thought. *(This is actually by biggest grudge, because how many times are we reminded that wizards suck balls at looking like muggles?) I know the acting for the first two is.. well, kind of crap, but I loved the adult performances so much that I'm willing to forgive the rookie child actors.
> ...




I agree with this. Part of HP's "magic" for me was the whimsy and the sense of wonder it emanates. They wore robes and not muggle clothes because they were from another culture. For all the crap that people say about the first two movies they still got those ideas down. PoA on acted miles around these films but it lost a lot of the style. I never really got the sense that the world was foreign, but merely our world with magic in it. I like the first two films a lot because they did a better job at world building. If they had the dramatic punch of DH they'd be the best films.


1.DH1+2 (they're better together than they are apart)
2.Chamber of Secrets.
3. PoA
4. SS or PS
5. OotP
6. HBP
7. GoF


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 17, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Yeah, I remember him killing Nagini, but did the snake really chase Ron and Hermoine like that in the book too? I actually liked the whole diving baseball swing tho.



I actually liked how in the movie, how Ron and Hermione tried to kill the snake, but fail, because the damn snake is obviously too Savvy to let them use the basilisk fangs on him. The producers did a good job with that scene where Ron and Hermione are running away from the big, bad snake, and just as it opens its maw wide, with Ron and Hermione practically backed into rubble, holding each other, Neville comes in Big Damn Heroes style, and chops off the thing's head in one swing.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2011)

Speaking of the Weasley's, did anyone notice that George's ear was back?

Unless I was looking at the wrong twin.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Did anyone else lol when we saw future Malfoy?



The whole audience did when I saw it.

The movie was pretty well done. I almost shed a tear at Snape's pensieve memories. I like how Harry didn't even bat an eye when he "found out" Dumbledore had just been playing him.

Not to nitpick but it's funny how Harry suddenly starts calling him You-Know-Who with no explanation. Cut scenes ftw

They screwed up the ending though. That seems to be Yates' trademark

Also somehow the epilogue was even MORE lame than in the book




Winny said:


> Felt to me like they were trying to give themselves a way to bring him back. I wouldn't be surprised if they intend to continue the series regardless of whether Rowling does or not.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Ruby Moon said:


> I just watched the movie yesterday night, and now, I can post amongst you all!!!
> 
> ........
> 
> ...






Shit. Reading this makes me very glad I didn't reread the book right before watching this


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

I was wondering who the actors for grown up Harry, Ron and Hermione were...but it looks like they decided just to put "grown-up" clothes on the same actors and hire younger looking kids to act as Harry and Ron and Hermione's children.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> I actually liked how in the movie, how Ron and Hermione tried to kill the snake, but fail, because the damn snake is obviously too Savvy to let them use the basilisk fangs on him. The producers did a good job with that scene where Ron and Hermione are running away from the big, bad snake, and just as it opens its maw wide, with Ron and Hermione practically backed into rubble, holding each other, Neville comes in Big Damn Heroes style, and chops off the thing's head in one swing.



Direction was good, it was just that - Nagini was kinda small. I was hoping they'd just make an excuse and transform it into a giant snake that towered over everyone, rather than just still being a snake that everyone towered over. Not much tension in the little snake as she was you know, especially when most the other horocruxes erupted into giant and imposing special effect orgies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

Koi said:


> Speaking of the Weasley's, did anyone notice that George's ear was back?
> 
> Unless I was looking at the wrong twin.



you wuz looking at the wrong twin


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

You know, one of the things I'd really have liked to see was of Harry, Ron and Hermione entering Hogsmeade, and have Aberforth talk about his brother, sister and Grindelwald. I didn't like how it was just skipped over like that. There was also where Harry and Luna go up to Ravenclaw dormitory to see if any of the Raveclaws knew where the diadem was, only for the Carrows to happen upon them, and McGonagall faces down Amycus, who spits in her face, and have Harry reveal himself from underneath the Invisibility Cloak and use the Cruciatus Curse on him.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 18, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> I was wondering who the actors for grown up Harry, Ron and Hermione were...but it looks like they decided just to put "grown-up" clothes on the same actors and hire younger looking kids to act as Harry and Ron and Hermione's children.



I don't know about you, but when I put on old guy clothes I automatically age 19 years too.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know during the movie that look is burned in my mind. It's like in character he was trying his best not to laugh after seeing Voldy hug Draco.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 18, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> What if America did Harry Potter?
> 
> What do you guys think?



WTF 

NO


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> No the best part of these movies, or any adaptation, is how well they portray the story.  In speaking to some of these larger projects (and perhaps to similar future projects) I think the perspective and vision of the producers and directors should change.



How well you portray the story is about enjoyability first, and a lot of the time what works on the page for a variety of reasons. Also books are 500 pages and can be read in multiple settings the entire point of film is to take time out hit play and view the vision all the way through. It is fundamentally different form of viewing and therefore they need to find inventive ways to shrink what they need to show. Which they do exceedingly well here in the later films. 

Adaptations by their definition need to adapt to the new medium not the other way around. 



> While it's true that in many instances brevity is the soul of wit - that kind of reasoning doesn't necessarily follow in this particular scenario. The very reason why popular works of literature are adapted is because they are very good (if not great) works which are ingenious in both their creativity and method of revelation or presentation.  While I don't think producers and directors should be castrated, they should recognize the best elements and genius of the original work.  It's the very essence of what captured the audience in the first place.  And in many respects when it's not followed closely it leads to disappointment of the fans (who are very familiar with the source material).  Others who are unfamiliar will not know the difference - so why change it?



I don't believe the stories that are adapted to film are done so for their use of language more often than not, it is for THEME, CHARACTER, PLOT, SETTING, GENRE. These are things that film can portrait using more than words, that is why the Lord of the Rings movies worked so well. Theme especially is the main link you want to have with the source material.





> Now not having read the book in 4 years I can't comment specifically on what I feel should have been highlighted differently.  But certainly within this time Dumbledore's past could have been explored.  And I think that Snape's memories were handled sloppily.



I see these two points all over this thread and it is strange.

Dumbledore's Past: All throughout the later movies 6 on, the way the characters talk about him changes, the looks the general tone suggest there is stuff in his past that isn't all that grand. It is not required information to learn in the last part. Part 1 & 2 exude a tone of "What if Dumbledore is just flat wrong" without needing the explanation of what he did in the past because at the end of the day it *doesn't* effect the main characters decisions either way. He does the same thing whether he has the whole past explained to him or not. 

And frankly I see no other way to get across Snape's memories. Especially in a film like this. The 2 characters never interact directly until the one is forced to flee. It uses a device set up in the series for people who haven't read the books a device that both characters had direct connection through in the earlier film where it was used.

And it saved Snape from having a last hurrah speech when confronting Voldemort and having no idea if anyone was listening which would have been very very very silly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

Gee that x-men First Class sure was a terrible movie with conksucky adaptation


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked the movie but I felt it didn't have the same emotional impact as the book because they chose to adapt it differently. Longbottom's role was greatly diminished.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

you guys are all depressing the shit out of me, I've leaving this thread until you pick up your attitude


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, I loved the movie till the Voldemort vs Harry part.

Everything went downhill from there. The epilogue was portrayed terribly.

I also didn't understand why they mentioned Dumbledore's backstory but didn't include. They shoul'dve omitted it totally, to not waste movie time just confusing more the movie audience.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

the epilogue was terrible in the book anyways

you people sure are silly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you guys are all depressing the shit out of me, I've leaving this thread until you pick up your attitude



Movie threads on NF are always depressing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Movie threads on NF are always depressing.



people claim to like movies done by committee, right up until they got one, then they realize their errors.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY9aCPM3wKA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

"Anyone who knows where Harry Potter is, stand forward"
"I'm Harry Potter, does that count?"
"Yes I suppose- WHAAAA?!"


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> the epilogue was terrible in the book anyways
> 
> you people sure are silly.



Aye, 

the epilogue was gay as fuck


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think the epilogue is bad, TBH. 

It made me laugh when they showed Older Malfoy for one as well.

My main problem with it is that instead of fully wrapping up the story, it leaves you intrigued about the lives of Potter's children and their adventures at Hogwarts.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2011)

What? That is the strangest reason for not liking it. The fact that the cast grows up and has kids is implied either way showing it or not.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

i thought the epilogue was kind of silly, oversimplifying things relationships at the end of a long complicated story,  but that's the mature pov i guess.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> My main problem with it is that instead of fully wrapping up the story, it leaves you intrigued about the lives of Potter's children and their adventures at Hogwarts.



Not really. If anything there stories are bound to be blatant rips of their parents. In other words: BOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2011)

tinhamodic said:


> I liked the movie but I felt it didn't have the same emotional impact as the book because they chose to adapt it differently. Longbottom's role was greatly diminished.



Neville's never been that important in the movies and if you watched the movies for characters like Neville you're setting yourself up for disappointment. 

They don't have time to spend developing every side character. They took as lot more time developing Luna because she's an interesting character (far more so than Neville) Of course fandom hasn't ever really let the whole "Neville is badass" thing end.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2011)

I've always hated Neville but his speech in the movie was pretty awful.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jul 18, 2011)

My only complaint:

Book- *uses Elder Wand to repair old wand, then states that he'll return it to Dumbledore's grave.*

Movie- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*snaps it in two, and throws it off the bridge. The End*




......really, dude?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

i thought it was a good "remember harry, never give up " speech


----------



## seastone (Jul 18, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I don't think the epilogue is bad, TBH.
> 
> It made me laugh when they showed Older Malfoy for one as well.
> 
> My main problem with it is that instead of fully wrapping up the story, it leaves you intrigued about the lives of Potter's children and their adventures at Hogwarts.




*Spoiler*: __ 





To be honest the only worthwhile thing in the epilogue was Harry's acknowledgment of Snape in both the book and movie. 

Since that Snape's true colors were such a mystery in the books, when it was finally revealed it was overshadowed by the prospect that Harry must die. We had no chance to see what Harry made of it and what he thought of Snape. 

At the very least with the epilogue we see that Harry respected what Snape went through to the extent that he named his son in his memory and thought he might be bravest man he knew. 

Though I wish that it could have been done otherwise but you have to take what you can get.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 18, 2011)

I understood why he did it, I thought it was good of him?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> My only complaint:
> 
> Book- *uses Elder Wand to repair old wand, then states that he'll return it to Dumbledore's grave.*
> 
> ...




I hated that, too. I wanted to see Harry go back into the Headmaster's study and leave the Elder Wand there. And why wasn't Harry's wand broken? The fight with Nagini in Part I had Hermione using a spell that rebounded and broken Harry's wand. Harry uses the Elder Wand to fix his broken wand, then leaves it in Dumbledore's office. Though in the movies it seems this is not so.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 18, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> Are you saying it's inaccurate or is that just a knock on TVTropes?



I'm saying it's not the best source to use for stating events. You even see it all the time on various pages where other tropers will have to correct some wrong information someone else posted.


> Well yes, like I said it's just one way to interpret it.  It could also be that he turned to ash just because of the being not quite human anymore part I mentioned originally.  At the same time though this is the film not the book, and it's clear things have been changed.  You yourself just said it didn't seem like Voldemort's curse actually rebounded on him, combine that with the physical effects the loss of the horcruxes was having on him in the film and that interpretation seems entirely possible.



Sure it's possible, but it wasn't the best way to go about it because it leaves people asking questions, especially the ones who haven't read the book. A much more clear way to end it would've been to have had his killing curse rebound.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I'm saying it's not the best source to use for stating events. You even see it all the time on various pages where other tropers will have to correct some wrong information someone else posted.


Fair enough.  I wasn't trying to make it sound like an infallible source, just saying where I heard it from.  I have to rely on second hand information until I actually get a chance to see it.


Narcissus said:


> Sure it's possible, but it wasn't the best way to go about it because it leaves people asking questions, especially the ones who haven't read the book. A much more clear way to end it would've been to have had his killing curse rebound.


Maybe so, but I'm not so much concerned with what *should* have happened as figuring out what *did* happen.  You wanted an explanation and I was proposing one.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 18, 2011)

I was also annoyed with the fact that Harry never repaired his wand. So what, does he just stick with Malfoy's wand for the rest of his life in the movieverse? And the hug was silly too.


Kira-chan said:


> Maybe so, but I'm not so much concerned with what *should* have happened as figuring out what *did* happen.  You wanted an explanation and I was proposing one.



You haven't seen the movie yet?

Anyway, my point is that the way they handled his death in the movie should've been explained better. People who haven't read the books would not know what happened, and would leave them guessing possible explainations as you are.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> You haven't seen the movie yet?


Not yet.


Narcissus said:


> Anyway, my point is that the way they handled his death in the movie should've been explained better. People who haven't read the books would not know what happened, and would leave them guessing possible explainations as you are.


Probably, I'll have to see what impression I get from actually watching it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought the movie was ok, there's always some parts you can nitpick on, but I had mixed feelings on the seventh book anyway so. 

I hadn't seen any stills from the epilogue, so I was surprised when I saw the actors with just some halfassed makeup job. Ron wtf...


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2011)

Taleran: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Taleran said:


> How well you portray the story is about enjoyability first, and a lot of the time what works on the page for a variety of reasons.



And enjoyability is precisely what I'm addressing - this where we have a fundamental difference of opinion.  I think you've left an unfinished thought here; perhaps what you were trying to address was the fact that many times what works in writing doesn't carry over to film?  Yes - I've already addressed that with statements on two of Fitzgerald's works in responding to Narcissus.  These really aren't the issues at hand however with these series I'm describing.    



> Also books are 500 pages and can be read in multiple settings the entire point of film is to take time out hit play and view the vision all the way through. It is fundamentally different form of viewing and therefore they need to find inventive ways to shrink what they need to show. Which they do exceedingly well here in the later films.



 really - then perhaps they should have made a single 2 hour film for the entire series.   Sorry - what you've suggested here is absolutely not the entire point of a film.  And I've already acknowledged the fact that they're different mediums - I'm well aware of the task filmmakers have.  There's no reason to state the obvious.  We simply disagree as to the amount which filmmakers amalgamate/condense, abbreviate, or cut (which is debatable).  But to highlight my point - I cannot remember the amount of times I've heard directors lament over lost scenes due to time constraints.  This is not a new issue or ridiculous notion; especially in a series of this size.  I feel a better balance could be achieved.  In this instance we have 8 films, perhaps things could have been refined and conveyed in 9 or 10 instead. Hell - _Goblet of Fire _was about twice as long as _Prisoner of Azkaban _ in written form - it wasn't given a fair shake.  Personally I would have freaked out as a producer or director  IMO they could have added one or two films to the series, and I've no doubt the fans would have eaten them up all the same. 



> Adaptations by their definition need to adapt to the new medium not the other way around.



Again - this is obvious.  Go back and reread what I've written concerning not bringing everything over.  I'm not suggesting that the book be used as a script - just a better balance between the mediums.  



> I don't believe the stories that are adapted to film are done so for their use of language more often than not, it is for THEME, CHARACTER, PLOT, SETTING, GENRE. These are things that film can portrait using more than words, that is why the Lord of the Rings movies worked so well. Theme especially is the main link you want to have with the source material.



Language...words???  By mentioning method of revelation and presentation I wasn't speaking to prose but rather to plot.  Regarding the rest (i.e. theme, character, setting) the series of adaptations were meant to represent the books - and very closely I might add.  That's why following all of the elements as closely as possible is essential.  This is especially true in critical moments of the book as they are cemented in the reader's mind.  And theme is important; however, in this series character and plot are emphasized.  



> I see these two points all over this thread and it is strange.



It's not strange.  Obviously there are many who weight these issues differently than you.  



> Dumbledore's Past: All throughout the later movies 6 on, the way the characters talk about him changes, the looks the general tone suggest there is stuff in his past that isn't all that grand. It is not required information to learn in the last part. Part 1 & 2 exude a tone of "What if Dumbledore is just flat wrong" without needing the explanation of what he did in the past because at the end of the day it *doesn't* effect the main characters decisions either way. He does the same thing whether he has the whole past explained to him or not.
> 
> And frankly I see no other way to get across Snape's memories. Especially in a film like this. The 2 characters never interact directly until the one is forced to flee. It uses a device set up in the series for people who haven't read the books a device that both characters had direct connection through in the earlier film where it was used.
> 
> And it saved Snape from having a last hurrah speech when confronting Voldemort and having no idea if anyone was listening which would have been very very very silly.



I would say that I've no idea what you're saying about Snape ("I see no other way to get across Snape's memories.").  I wasn't suggesting an alternative method, but rather greater attention to how it was written (which even now I remember being different).  That scene could have followed the book more closely (not included everything, but more than it had) and been better for it (especially regarding Snape's character).  But again, not having read the novel in 4 years makes it difficult to contrast, compare and comment.  And while I'd offer to reread and comment, I doubt seriously you and I will see eye to eye on these matters - so I'll simply say now that I'll just agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Peter Jr.?



When Collin was introduced in the series I saw him as a creepy suck up and didn't trust him as his reasons for following Harry seemed fickle. Essentially reminded me of Peter sucking up to James, Sirius and Lupin only to sell them out when someone with greater influence came along.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 18, 2011)

Is anyone else watching "Magic Beyond Words: J.K. Rowling" right now? It's actually quite interesting.


Gunners said:


> When Collin was introduced in the series I saw him as a creepy suck up and didn't trust him as his reasons for following Harry seemed fickle. Essentially reminded me of Peter sucking up to James, Sirius and Lupin only to sell them out when someone with greater influence came along.



Oh, looking at it that way, it does make sense. And I can see why his death was surprising in that light.


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Is anyone else watching "Magic Beyond Words: J.K. Rowling" right now? It's actually quite interesting.



Oh, is that a movie or a special?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh, is that a movie or a special?



It was a movie detailing the life of J.K. from her childhood up until the release of the first HP movie. It was really an interesting watch and it made you feel even happier for her success.

I can only imagine how many people hate themselves today for tuning down her book, and her first husband for abusing her.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, I have no idea there was a special going on about JK Rowling.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRBnjgz1ygg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, Narcissus.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

"Harry's heart still beats in us"
Neville was so........I just don't know in this movie
I didn't like that they got rid of his Gran that's unforgivable


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Neville was boss in the movie.

My theather clapped like thunder (myself included) when he offed Nagini.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish they kept Neville's grandmother in the movie, too. I thought they'd find a good actress for Augusta, but I guess not. 



SageMaster said:


> Neville was boss in the movie.
> 
> My theather clapped like thunder (myself included) when he offed Nagini.



Yeah, I'm glad they kept that part in the movie...just didn't like the narmy speech Neville made. I absolutely loved how he came in Big Damn Heroes style, slashing off Nagini's head just before the head of the snake lashed out at Ron and Hermione. 

Neville is a true Gryffindor.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 18, 2011)

The scene where he killed Nagini was great. It was that corny speech that was... well, corny. 

I was happy that there was very little of Ginny though. So very happy.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually enjoyed Ginny in this movie. Honestly I think the movies handled her and Harry's relationship slightly better than the books. Except for that epilogue


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

Ginny...hmm. The part where she and Harry kissed before he went off to find the diadem was totally not right for the moment. I think the producers tried too much to give her screen time in the midst of the battle.


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought Ginny was slightly better in the books.

Mostly because you could skim over her scenes with Harry.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Ginny barely did anything so I guess she was okay.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

The only thing I liked about Ginny in this movie was the fact that out of everyone who saw that Harry was dead she was the only one who actually reacted to it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

Jena, you're too mean. What'd Ginny ever do to you, anyways? 

I think the producers should've kept the scene from the book where Ginny tells Luna to go with Harry to find the diadem. Too bad they nixed the scene where Ginny, Luna and Hermione band together to fight Bellatrix. I was looking forward to that.


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Jena, you're too mean. What'd Ginny ever do to you, anyways?
> 
> I think the producers should've kept the scene from the book where Ginny tells Luna to go with Harry to find the diadem. Too bad they nixed the scene where Ginny, Luna and Hermione band together to fight Bellatrix. I was looking forward to that.



She killed my father. 

Ginny's not terrible. I don't hate her or anything. I'm more neutral to her than anything else (and she does have some awesome moments-like using bat bogey on Malfoy). I just like poking fun at her. 

And this was funny/true:


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2011)

Neville was awesome, don't know what the fuck you guys are talking about. 

As for Ginny, I dunno, I just never really gave a fuck about her that much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel bad for saying this, but Ginny is not the most attractive of girls. As a kid, she looked the part. But as she's gotten older she looks a bit chunky in certain areas.....Granted, it makes her more natural and realistic.......I remember though being distracted by this in Half Blood Prince I think.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> She killed my father.
> 
> Ginny's not terrible. I don't hate her or anything. I'm more neutral to her than anything else (and she does have some awesome moments-like using bat bogey on Malfoy). I just like poking fun at her.
> 
> And this was funny/true:



Classic. 

I was never really into the whole pairings thing in the series; I was mildly surprised with Harry and Ginny. Ron and Hermione...kind of obvious since these two seem to bicker and banter the most...and they seem to enjoy it. 

Bluebeard, I just said that Neville was a true Gryffindor. I wish the movies made him more of the leader he is in the 7th book than plucky comic relief in the movie. Neville beheading Nagini in both the book and movies was EPIC. Everyone in the theater reacted to that scene with thunderous applause.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I feel bad for saying this, but Ginny is not the most attractive of girls. As a kid, she looked the part. But as she's gotten older she looks a bit chunky in certain areas.....Granted, it makes her more natural and realistic.......I remember though being distracted by this in Half Blood Prince I think.



 

Exactly how badly do you feel?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I feel bad for saying this, but Ginny is not the most attractive of girls. As a kid, she looked the part. But as she's gotten older she looks a bit chunky in certain areas.....Granted, it makes her more natural and realistic.......I remember though being distracted by this in Half Blood Prince I think.


You _should_ feel bad. Bonnie Wright is gorgeous.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I feel bad for saying this, but Ginny is not the most attractive of girls. As a kid, she looked the part. But as she's gotten older she looks a bit chunky in certain areas.....Granted, it makes her more natural and realistic.......I remember though being distracted by this in Half Blood Prince I think.



Wait - better question:  who do you think should have played the part of Ginny?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Bonnie Wright isn't gorgeous.

I don't remember much about the HBP movie but I remember thinking she was okay in it. Need to rewatch that one, only saw it when it came out on theaters.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

**

Even if 'gorgeous' isn't the most exact word to use, she's very attractive.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Bonnie Wright isn't gorgeous.



Well of fucking course she's not but she has a bad taste in men. For gods sake she's engaged to one of the assholes from the Twilight movie saga.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2011)

Bender said:


> Well of fucking course she's not but she has a bad taste in men. *For gods sake she's engaged to one of the assholes from the Twilight movie saga. *



Young Grindelwald?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2011)

I had no idea Bonnie Wright aka Ginny was engaged to one of the Twilight actors. 

Anyways, just saw Magic Beyond Words: The JK Rowling story. Has anyone else seen it? What do you think?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Wait - better question:  who do you think should have played the part of Ginny?



I dunno. I wouldnt have changed the casting or anything........just threw me off. Its kinda refreshing though in a way. She's not really ugly......she's just.....very very normal looking.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2011)

I loved this story to....Death...


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Taleran:
> 
> 
> really - then perhaps they should have made a single 2 hour film for the entire series.   Sorry - what you've suggested here is absolutely not the entire point of a film.



When you go see a movie in the cinema does it have a pause button?

Also all the individual books of the Franchise have an individual story contained within that weaves into the greater story.


But whatever It is plain that we are coming at this from completely different angles that will never meet.

I prefer adaptations that are films first that are informed by their source material and you prefer adaptions that are the books first informed by the trappings of film. 


Also Goblet of Fire gets the short end of the stick in film because that story is one that is very very very hard to get all into a movie, but also I think doing that story in parts wouldn't work. It is a strange story.


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2011)

Saw it 

I can now safely say that _Prisoner of Azkaban_ is still the best film adaption :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMoQHpvFQQ&feature=player_embedded#at=91[/YOUTUBE]


Albus is dope



Still not reading the thread though, I stand by what I said


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Still not reading the thread though, I stand by what I said



What did you say? :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> What did you say? :WOW



that I wont come back to the thread before everyone changes their -goddamnit you made me do it


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that I wont come back to the thread before everyone changes their -goddamnit you made me do it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2011)

that indian girl wasn't in the movie, the one btwn snape and the other indian girl.  didn't her parents try to kill her?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 19, 2011)

So, anyone else pissed about the deviations from the book in Deathly Hallows PArt II? 

I mean, Harry didn't fucking break the Elder Wand.
Voldemort and Harry fought each other in the Great Hall with everyone watching, not outside. 
Everyone celebrated after he died, not slumped around like it was just another casual day. 

That was pretty much the big peeves I had from the movie. It truly did ruin it for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> I mean, Harry didn't fucking break the Elder Wand.


It seemed fitting for him to do so in the movie.



> Voldemort and Harry fought each other in the Great Hall with everyone watching, not outside.


That does sounds cool.



> Everyone celebrated after he died, not slumped around like it was just another casual day.


And that sort of irked me too.

I've never read the books.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

The movie really seemed to forget all about the deathly hallows for whatever reason and yeah Harry did break the Wand instead of leaving it with Dumbledore but then again its not like movie Harry was especially close with Dumbledore anyway.


----------



## Distance (Jul 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I loved this story to....Death...



Me Tooooo!


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> So, anyone else pissed about the deviations from the book in Deathly Hallows PArt II?
> 
> I mean, Harry didn't fucking break the Elder Wand.
> Voldemort and Harry fought each other in the Great Hall with everyone watching, not outside.
> ...



It's been a while since I read it, but wasn't the Harry/Volde fight in the book like really short? They cast a spell at one another, Volde dies. So far as I can remember.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that indian girl wasn't in the movie, the one btwn snape and the other indian girl.  didn't her parents try to kill her?


What are you talking about?
Padma and Pavarti Patil?



Stunna said:


> I've never read the books.



YOU DISGUST ME


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunna said:
			
		

> I've never read the books.



Bro, when you read the books, you'll understand that the books are above and beyond   any film adaptation. The films are good for imagery, but thats it. 



			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> It seemed fitting for him to do so in the movie.



In the book, Harry returns the wand to Dumbledore. He said the Wand's incredible power would die out forever once Harry himself died. Plus, he still has no wand. In the books, he uses the Elder Wand to repair his broken wand. The film totally forgets that bit. 

There's also that bit where Harry talks to Dumbledore's painting in the Headmaster's office. 

It drives me up the wall like you wouldn't believe when things don't stick to the original story. 



			
				Tyrael said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I read it, but wasn't the Harry/Volde fight in the book like really short? They cast a spell at one another, Volde dies. So far as I can remember.



Yea, it was. there was no flying around the castle bullshit. That was cool, but the added their own stuff to the film and took shit out from the book. Not good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

Books are for squares.


----------



## seastone (Jul 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> In the book, Harry returns the wand to Dumbledore. He said the Wand's incredible power would die out forever once Harry himself died. Plus, he still has no wand. In the books, he uses the Elder Wand to repair his broken wand. The film totally forgets that bit.



Personally I do not mind that. Wands are replaceable, more so a wand that had a connection to Voldemort by having the same affinity for wands and having Voldemort's magic stored within it.  

On top of the bit of soul that was inside Voldemort and the body created by Harry's blood being destroyed. 

Harry no longer had an connection to Voldemort anymore. 


Maybe I am giving the movie too much credit but I do think this way has its merits. 



> It drives me up the wall like you wouldn't believe when things don't stick to the original story.



The main thing that peeves me about the deathly hollow movies is the exclusion of Peter Pettigrew. I thought they were going to use him in the final battle, maybe infiltrating Hogwarts as a rat to capture Harry but lets him go leading his hand to killing him. 


They could have given a more dramatic and meaningful death to Pettigrew than was in the book.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> When you go see a movie in the cinema does it have a pause button?



No, but in all fairness they don't have play buttons either, which is how you phrased your statements concerning the matter.  And longer features can have intermissions.  


> Also all the individual books of the Franchise have an individual story contained within that weaves into the greater story. .
> 
> *But whatever It is plain that we are coming at this from completely different angles that will never meet.*



Agreed.



> I prefer adaptations that are films first that are informed by their source material and you prefer adaptions that are the books first informed by the trappings of film.



Perhaps in a certain regard.  



> Also Goblet of Fire gets the short end of the stick in film because that story is one that is very very very hard to get all into a movie, but also I think doing that story in parts wouldn't work. It is a strange story.



It did have quite a bit going on.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

They killed Lavender too what was the point?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 19, 2011)

Very good movie, loved it to bits though the only thing i found disappointing was when Harry met Dumbledore in the kings cross station, there were quiet a few things missing in there. Harry was supposed to be mad at him in the books and start asking questions, in the movie he seemed happy and everything. 

Apart from that everything else was good, the focus on the horcruxes was awesome, glad they didn't forget about the horcruxes. 

Wanted Snape v McGonnagal fight to last longer


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2011)

Snape's scene was brilliant, *HOWEVER*, his *line* shouldn't have been mentioned, instead simply his *former sentence*, thus being similar to the book which had a vast amount of emotional impact.

Rickman still deserves a _Best Supporting Actor_ nomination at the Oscars tbh :WOW


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Snape's scene was brilliant, *HOWEVER*, his *line* shouldn't have been mentioned, instead simply his *former sentence*, thus being similar to the book which had a vast amount of emotional impact.
> 
> Rickman still deserves a _Best Supporting Actor_ nomination at the Oscars tbh :WOW



Snape's character was really quite amazing - and that part of the book was off the charts incredible.  Impressive writing to say the least: very cleverly constructed.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> Rickman still deserves a _Best Supporting Actor_ nomination at the Oscars tbh :WOW




Seriously?


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 19, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea, it was. there was no flying around the castle bullshit. That was cool, but the added their own stuff to the film and took shit out from the book. Not good.


If that "fight" had been done exactly as it was in the book I can't see it coming off as anything but anticlimactic.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 19, 2011)

Just saw this. 
It was an ok movie. 
I didn't like how they made Harry throw away the wand. Also  he didn't throw away the one he was using but voldy's? o_O


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

Luciana said:


> Just saw this.
> It was an ok movie.
> I didn't like how they made Harry throw away the wand. Also  he didn't throw away the one he was using but voldy's? o_O



This reminds me, the movie raises an important question...

What did Harry do about his wand? By the end of the movie, it was still destroyed. Do you think he tried to get Ollivander to repair it (even though in the book he said it was impossible) or did he just get a new wand?


----------



## Luciana (Jul 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> This reminds me, the movie raises an important question...
> 
> What did Harry do about his wand? By the end of the movie, it was still destroyed. Do you think he tried to get Ollivander to repair it (even though in the book he said it was impossible) or did he just get a new wand?



I guess he must have gotten a new one and gave Malfoy back his?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 19, 2011)

The movie was okay, better than I expected actually. 

Very nice visuals, such as the opening, where Snape is looking down from up high. Rickman was good in general, as expected -- I particularly liked his moments in the memory scene, where the audience finally gets to see the vulnerable, conflicted side of the adult Snape for an extended period. He doesn't disappoint. Snape's death scene was probably the most impacting moment in the whole thing -- the way he died was surprisingly horrifying. (You hear the noises of him being struck, his body hitting the wall, the shadow of his figure slowly sliding down, etc. Really effective in a way that a more blatant death scene wouldn't be.) Fiennes also did a good job in making a simplistic character a little more human and interesting. 

The Hogwarts Battle was fairly good, with a real sense of chaos. (However, the Molly vs Bellatrix scene was cringeworthy, just as it was in the book.) Neville's moment of heroism was made more impacting and impressive, and I also liked Harry realising that he had to sacrifice himself -- even though I knew he would be resurrected, it's a credit to the film and the surprising performances from Radcliffe and co that I still felt tension and growing dread.

I really disliked Harry vs Riddle in the book, because it came across as almost farcical -- everyone watching on the sidelines, Harry giving his speech and vanquishing his enemy in an anticlimactic, quick manner. It almost felt like Harry's Romanticised dream rather than reality. In the movie, the fight seems rougher and uglier, with less of an audience and less dramatic speeches. It's just the two of them, as it should be. I'm not sure about the way Riddle was actually slapping and kicking Harry around at one stage -- it was a bit jarring to see a wizard doing that, but I think it works anyway.

Disappointed in the lack of Dumbledore's backstory, which gave the character much more interesting depth in the book. The epilogue also felt silly, just like in the book, but it held together -- I would have liked to see a more imaginative take on that scene, could have been interesting. 

On a final note...it's not enjoyable to sit next to a complete oaf in the cinema. One guy kept completely destroying the atmosphere of the film at various points. When Ginny came on screen, he muttered, 'bloody whore'. When Riddle and his followers arrived at Hogwarts, he said, 'Raaaa! Bare mennn!'. Whenever a character showed weakness or backed off, he would inevitably exclaim, 'pussy!!', before giggling at his own blinding wit. The rest of the time he was happily texting on his phone, only looking up now and then to laugh at someone dying on-screen. I admit that some of his comments were amusing, but at more dramatic points I just wanted to grab a wand and curse him...

*Adds this post to blog*


----------



## Luciana (Jul 19, 2011)

I was unlucky too, i had 4 chicks next to me that talked all the fucking movie. 
they talked so much and so loud that everybody was screaming at them 'shut up', a worker had to come and made them shut up twice and then they stopped <_<.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> The movie was okay, better than I expected actually.
> 
> Very nice visuals, such as the opening, where Snape is looking down from up high. Rickman was good in general, as expected -- I particularly liked his moments in the memory scene, where the audience finally gets to see the vulnerable, conflicted side of the adult Snape for an extended period. He doesn't disappoint. *Snape's death scene was probably the most impacting moment in the whole thing -- the way he died was surprisingly horrifying. (You hear the noises of him being struck, his body hitting the wall, the shadow of his figure slowly sliding down, etc. Really effective in a way that a more blatant death scene wouldn't be.)* Fiennes also did a good job in making a simplistic character a little more human and interesting.
> 
> ...



Agreed with the bolded. Snape's death was one of the worst ways to go. I hate snakes, so I was glad I didn't have to see Nagini striking Snape again and again...

The fight between Harry and Voldemort was more drawn out, understandably to make it look more exciting and dramatic for the audience. Hitting and slapping Harry seemed like a good way of abusing and mocking The Boy Who Lived. That, and he must have been MAD when Harry was revealed to still be alive after Voldy had used Avada Kedavra on him. Maybe he wanted to check and see if Harry was really still there. 

I absolutely despised how the issue of Dumbledore's less-than-spotlessly clean past was brushed underneath the rug. I get that there are time constraints in a movie, but still.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2011)

Saw it again today, and you know what?  Voldy totally reminds me of Dr. Evil in some places.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2011)

^I was wondering myself if I should see it again...

If only to see Neville hack off Nagini's head.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2011)

Luciana said:


> Just saw this.
> It was an ok movie.
> I didn't like how they made Harry throw away the wand. Also  he didn't throw away the one he was using but voldy's? o_O



omg , what's the big deal if he fixed his wand off panel. who cares.

i'll likely watch the movie again, maybe not imax though


----------



## bachaa (Jul 19, 2011)

It says that videos not viewable in my country -.-


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

Imax is the only way to watch good movies 

After IMAX i have ruined my cinema experience because i only want to watch every movie on that big ass screen.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2011)

it's like an extra 5$


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

For me its an extra ?3 so meh not that big difference tbh 

Same with you


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Imax is the only way to watch good movies
> 
> After IMAX i have ruined my cinema experience because i only want to watch every movie on that big ass screen.



Normal movie (non-matinee): $9.50
Imax movie (non-matinee): $16.00


Not worth it.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Disappointed in the lack of Dumbledore's backstory, which gave the character much more interesting depth in the book.



I was annoyed too. Sure they mention that his sister died and that he was kinda jerk in the past, but they couldn't tell _why_. I don't think they even mentioned how Dumbledore got the Elder Wand in the first place, or that he was friends with Grindelwald.


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad they changed the end a little.  Made for far more entertaining viewing than following the book exactly would have done.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2011)

I heard someone say this is the most accurate movie yet. Had a good laugh.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Normal movie (non-matinee): $9.50
> Imax movie (non-matinee): $16.00
> 
> 
> Not worth it.



If you put it like that  

You have cheap movie tickets


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2011)

Tickets here are only a little more expensive. 10 to 11 dollars here.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

We get robbed here 

?12 
?15 for IMAX

FUUU


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2011)

GO DOLORES UMBRIDGE!


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> If you put it like that
> 
> You have cheap movie tickets


Well, the values were for 2-D movies, not 3-D ones. Those are a little more expensive.



Vault said:


> We get robbed here
> 
> ?12
> ?15 for IMAX
> ...



Damn! 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> GO DOLORES UMBRIDGE!


Oh shut up, Malfoy. You're just trying to get extra credit points.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Normal movie (non-matinee): $9.50
> *Imax movie (non-matinee): $16.00*
> 
> 
> Not worth it.





Here 2D movie ticket is 8€, and 3D is 10€.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

10 euros for 3D 

Fuuu 

I actually feel like crying, that is so cheap


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

Well depends of the cinema, but in my towns cinema they are 10?'s.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 20, 2011)

~M~ said:


> I heard someone say this is the most accurate movie yet. Had a good laugh.


Out of curiosity what do you think the most accurate movie was?


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> GO DOLORES UMBRIDGE!


Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> We get robbed here
> 
> ?12
> ?15 for IMAX
> ...



I could have gotten in cheaper if I had said I was 19 _(even the lady sort of hinted that should have)_ but instead I said I was 21 ... 

IMAX 3D, right? :WOW



~M~ said:


> I heard someone say this is the most accurate movie yet. Had a good laugh.



It's probably the most accurate film given the fact the film comprises of the fewest chapters in an adapation of a Potter book; though I still don't think it was the most accurate adapation.

Alfonso Cuaron should have directed Deathly Hallows!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> Out of curiosity what do you think the most accurate movie was?



The first two easily. They were held back because of how much they followed also the first two books were the shortest so it was possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

^ Haha


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 20, 2011)

After Gringotts,the movie turned into a comedy.But Helena-Bonham Carter was amazing as Emma Watson.

To be honest the final didn't feel like a final.I expected huge celebrations like in the books afterwards,some photoes in closing texts but...The movie was soooo coooolllldddd.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even the epilogue was grey.Oh the Philosopher's Stone's King's Cross ending...The only good thing about that was the original "Hedwig's Theme" and "Leaving the Hogwarts"


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 20, 2011)

Quit talking about Ginny and start some loving for Emma Watson


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Ginny is just so quiet in the movies..........no idea why they changed her so much from the books


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ginny is just so quiet in the movies..........no idea why they changed her so much from the books


They changed practically everything.


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ginny is just so quiet in the movies..........no idea why they changed her so much from the books



Ugh, I know, right? 

They completely stripped away her personality. In the books, at least she was outgoing, friendly, and good-humored. In the movies she's quiet and possibly a rapist. (the room of requirement scene is dodgy)


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ginny looks dumb too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Odoriko (Jul 20, 2011)

That is some fine stuff right thar  I just noticed that he likes the eyebrow thing!


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 20, 2011)

Just finished watching this movie. I'll try to collect and share my thoughts later on.

Though, there was this one scene that was rather funny. In one scene, Neville was talking to Harry and Hermione; Neville inquired about Luna's whereabouts and said something along the lines of "we're all gonna be dead so I might as well tell her." , I really loved Neville in this one.


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

I would have sex with him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

all of the boners


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 20, 2011)

"Do you know where Luna is? I have to tell her, that i'm mad about her!"


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot about the fact that the movie was doing their own canon at that point.


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about the fact that the movie was doing their own canon at that point.



I wish Luna/Neville was actual canon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Odoriko (Jul 20, 2011)

^


I'm not going to moan about it, because I don't mind, I think it was cute.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 20, 2011)

Neville and Luna? That was my expression during the end of the movie. It was cute, I guess, but I think it would have been better to keep it as it was in the book, Neville being surrounded by adoring fans, Gryffindor and non-Gryffindor. 

And Luna distracting the others so that Harry, Ron and Hermione could get to Dumbledore's office would've been better.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

See in the books they were sort of teasing Dean and Luna but Neville and her just came out of no where because they had absolutely no scenes together apart from the 5th movie.
Why does Neville like her in the movie? No clue


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I wish Luna/Neville was actual canon.



Me too


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Hermione/Harry was almost canon for a minute in the last movie


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 20, 2011)

Luna and Neville were part of Dumbledore's army, and I guess that Luna is Neville's right hand (or was that Ginny?) for the year where Harry, Ron and Hermione weren't there. Once Ginny couldn't go to Hogwarts anymore, it was Luna and Neville leading the DA, but then Luna got kidnapped and sent to Malfoy mansion as ransom against Xenophilius. Neville and Luna are friends, is all.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2011)

It was likely done as a nod to the fans, because there is quite a fanbase based on the Neville/Luna couple.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 21, 2011)

This is hilarious ;p Voldemort hugs Draco extended edition:

Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2011)

that's funny


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2011)

bachaa said:


> This is hilarious ;p Voldemort hugs Draco extended edition:
> 
> Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"



I laughed so hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2011)

The fuck is Voldy doing?

Holy fuck it made 200 million in the US alone in 5 days and 600 world wide. Has that happened before?


----------



## bachaa (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope it's setting new records in a lot of categories.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 21, 2011)

bachaa said:


> This is hilarious ;p Voldemort hugs Draco extended edition:
> 
> Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"



Omg, haha


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 21, 2011)

I laughed at how Hermiones looking around thinking, 'Wait a min, isn't he enjoying this a bit to much?'


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 21, 2011)

bachaa said:


> This is hilarious ;p Voldemort hugs Draco extended edition:
> 
> Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"



Oh WOW
Thats hilarious


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2011)

@bachaa
What the ... 
This is going to be my sig for today 

The faces of Dean, Slughorn and Neville


----------



## bachaa (Jul 21, 2011)

It's funny how he has his wand still pointed the whole time, like he never drops his guard


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2011)

Something I forgot to mention I was surprised at how brutal the major on screen death was, even though it wasn't really even on screen.

They are getting very good in movies at hiding the obvious signs of violence but making the acts exceedingly violent.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2011)

bachaa said:


> It's funny how he has his wand still pointed the whole time, like he never drops his guard



Yeah, and that's a bit un-Voldemort like to be honest


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2011)

evil people laugh
 voldemort laughs
 ENTIRE CINEMA LAUGHS


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2011)

bachaa said:


> This is hilarious ;p Voldemort hugs Draco extended edition:
> 
> this scene



WOW.....That felt so goddamn uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 21, 2011)

That scene was a bit...ugh. 

Voldemort would NEVER hug anyone, much less Draco.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahh well done draco ahhh


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

The edit made it look as though he was getting raped, Lucius wanted to stop it, Bellatrix was turned on, McGonaogall shocked, the other disgusted.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, it got removed due to copyright claim


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 21, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Voldemort would NEVER hug anyone, much less Draco.



He does it in a kind of diabolical way, he still views Draco as his pawn and it's a type of mockery to the Malfoy family whom he enjoys humiliating. It was fitting.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 21, 2011)

^ True, true. I still think it was weird. It would have been more fitting to have Malfoy come over to Voldemort's side and have him punish Neville with the Cruciatus Curse. It would prove that Draco is loyal to Voldemort and the Death Eaters, as well as show off in front of the Hogwarts resistance.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 21, 2011)

^ 
That's just sick you know that? Nah that's pretty smart still.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally saw it.

Marked out over Neville and Luna. You know which scenes.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn you Warner Brothers!   

You ruined our fun!


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't even get to see it. 

It sounded so hilarious.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2011)

It was  It really was  

So no one decided to save that shit?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2011)

it's still around on youtube


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2011)

Mhm                ...


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 22, 2011)

^ Yay, it's back 8D


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZW_dwd_WJY[/YOUTUBE]



nice


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2011)

Leaving Hogwarts 

If only John Williams came back for Deathly Hallows :WOW


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 22, 2011)

^ Best track ever  Rowling, write more books. I don't care if it's called 'Albus Severus Potter & Something Something', I would still read them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> Leaving Hogwarts
> 
> If only John Williams came back for Deathly Hallows :WOW



Even so, the music for DH2 was pretty good.


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> ^ Best track ever  Rowling, write more books. I don't care if it's called 'Albus Severus Potter & Something Something', I would still read them.



Well yeah, apart from Finale 

Personally I wouldn't mind one on Albus Severus, but I think that would be too much. It's obviously not impossible for there to be another Dark Lord after Voldemort, as it's happened in the past.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Even so, the music for DH2 was pretty good.



Well kind of I suppose ...


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay the videos back up on youtube!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2011)

Bender said:


> Yay the videos back up on youtube!



Just watched it finally. 

Bellatrix's face looks like she's turned on just by watching it.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 22, 2011)

Bart said:


> Mhm                ...


Good 

 I wanted to show it to my friend because she thought the part was so awkward in the movie


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

Pretty good visual representation of the tone of the series man I never noticed how far it went from the start.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 22, 2011)

The titles got darker and darker just like the stories


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Lego Harry Potter is too much fun

Too much


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, never really noticed how the HP movies took into account how much darker the books got. In the beginning, it was light and fluffy...and then, it descended deeper and deeper into the darkness...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Wow, never really noticed how the HP movies took into account how much darker the books got. In the beginning, it was light and fluffy...and then, it descended deeper and deeper into the darkness...



Which is why Chris Columbus leaving the series was the best thing that happened to it.

Thought the movie was great, definitely had more emotional resonance than the last one.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, why would anyone who hadn't read the books give a darn about Dobby?

But it did fall short at times... like why would I give a darn that Lavender Brown got chewed up by a werewolf. The only thing I remember about her was her attempt to have Harry fall in love with her against his will...not exactly generating sympathy with that. Happy that my bro Seamus got through, his extended screen time got me kind of anxious.

One of my friends potentially killed the series for me though. How could Harry still be a horcrux when he got stabbed by a basilisk in the second book?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> How could Harry still be a horcrux when he got stabbed by a basilisk in the second book?



This has bugged me to no end too. Maybe basilisk poison works only on objects that are a horcrux, and not on living things.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2011)

didn't voldemort have to kill harry and that was the only way to destroy harry's horcrux


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> didn't voldemort have to kill harry and that was the only way to destroy harry's horcrux



Don't believe that was mentioned, but then again my memory could be messed up after looking at this nightmare.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Don't believe that was mentioned, but then again my memory could be messed up after looking at this nightmare.



That's... lovely.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 23, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> didn't voldemort have to kill harry and that was the only way to destroy harry's horcrux


well, Dumbledore said it was essential that Voldemort kill Harry but didn't say if that was the only way to kill the Horcrux.

plot hole maybe? then again, Harry didn't exactly die because Fawke's saved him just in the nick of time preventing his death, thus saving the Horcrux as well.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Which is why Chris Columbus leaving the series was the best thing that happened to it.
> 
> Thought the movie was great, definitely had more emotional resonance than the last one.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*High-Five* you get why these adaptions work and don't but yeah there are a lot of little plot holes in the books that don't make sense on the return.

My favorite is in Goblet of Fire 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone keeps talking about how his name coming out is a binding magical contract, but Harry's name was forged so by the rules of a contract it should be null and void.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2_ this past Wednesday, and I was very impressed by it.

As always, I shall first mention the visual effects, and they were simply spectacular. The fight scenes and magical spells were nearly breathtaking. It is very impressive how much visual special effects have progressed in the past several years.

Also, more importantly, the story was also very well-written and not rushed at all, as happened with earlier film adaptations. I really could feel the desperation and drama of the film. I also particularly liked how the Battle of Hogwarts truly did feel like a battle, with the castle in ruins and people wounded or dead.

My only true complaint is that the backstory of the Dumbledore family and their connection to Grindelwald was greatly reduced; Aberforth said very little about his sister, so it seemed very odd to me that Harry and Hermione knew so much about her. Snape's flashback was also shortened in duration, as well, but it still conveyed the same general idea.

I was worried for a moment that Neville would not have his moment of glory beheading Nagini, but I was glad to see that it was retained. I also did not like how the scene of Kreacher leading all the house-elves from the kitchens into the battle was cut, as I found it to be a very powerful occurrence, but since house-elves and discrimination against them was greatly reduced in the film series, I suppose that that scene would have seemed too out-of-place in the film.

Now, to briefly go back to an earlier film, in _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire,_ Moody does not have his magical eye in Dumbledore's flashback, yet he had it in the film, and in the book, Bartimeus Crouch, Jr. denies his allegiance to Voldemort, while in the film, there is no mystery about his loyalty. I was very disappointed that those changes were made, so does anyone here have any idea why those changes were made?

Finally, I also liked the scene at the end, the epilogue; the digital editing used to make the actors appear older was actually quite convincing in this film, so I believe that the final scene was a perfect way to show that everything had come full circle at that time, making it not only an ending, but also a new beginning.

Overall, I enjoyed this film immensely, and believed that it was an excellent conclusion to the _Harry Potter_ film series. I am certain that the legacy of this franchise shall last for many years into the future.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

> But it did fall short at times... like why would I give a darn that Lavender Brown got chewed up by a werewolf. The only thing I remember about her was her attempt to have Harry fall in love with her against his will...not exactly generating sympathy with that. Happy that my bro Seamus got through, his extended screen time got me kind of anxious.


Lavender didn't try to Spike Harry's chocolate ( she was dating Ron at the time) it was Romilda Vane. In all seriousness who does crap like that when people are living in paranoia. Should have been severely punished, that's ignoring the fact that what she did was no different to someone drugging a woman's drink at a club. 



> One of my friends potentially killed the series for me though. How could Harry still be a horcrux when he got stabbed by a basilisk in the second book?


Because it didn't kill him, the phoenix healed him before it could be destroyed. The AK didn't kill Harry but it brought him to limbo where he had the option of crossing over.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

To destroy a living Horcrux you seem to actually have to kill the living thing.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lavender didn't try to Spike Harry's chocolate ( she was dating Ron at the time) it was Romilda Vane. In all seriousness who does crap like that when people are living in paranoia. Should have been severely punished, that's ignoring the fact that what she did was no different to someone drugging a woman's drink at a club.
> 
> 
> Because it didn't kill him, the phoenix healed him before it could be destroyed. The AK didn't kill Harry but it brought him to limbo where he had the option of crossing over.



yeah the basilisk didn't kill harry, it brought him to near death, but the phoenix saved him


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2011)

why did harry get an option to crossover?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lavender didn't try to Spike Harry's chocolate ( she was dating Ron at the time) it was Romilda Vane.



Got the names mixed up, point still stands.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Got the names mixed up, point still stands.



No you didn't get the names mixed up, you merged two characters into one. Romilda wasn't mauled by a werewolf but she did try to spike Harry's choco. Lavender was attacked by Greyback ( I don't know if she was mauled to death in the book) but she didn't do anything malicious in the book. 

That being said I agree with you, her getting mauled is pretty insignificant it would have been better if they showed Fred dying in the explosion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Gunners said:


> No you didn't get the names mixed up, you merged two characters into one. Romilda wasn't mauled by a werewolf but she did try to spike Harry's choco. Lavender was attacked by Greyback ( I don't know if she was mauled to death in the book) but she didn't do anything malicious in the book.
> 
> That being said I agree with you, her getting mauled is pretty insignificant it would have been better if they showed Fred dying in the explosion.



I think they only showed her because she was a big part of the fourth movie and really they spent most of the movies playing Fred and George down sadly.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

Gunners said:


> No you didn't get the names mixed up, you merged two characters into one. Romilda wasn't mauled by a werewolf but she did try to spike Harry's choco. Lavender was attacked by Greyback ( I don't know if she was mauled to death in the book) but she didn't do anything malicious in the book.



Well then that's even worse, I couldn't remember the character to the point where I combined her with another more notable one. 

Though now you explained it too me, so that's the girl Ron was _doing_ although the six movie right? Still hard to care about her.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 23, 2011)

Hermione saves Lavender before she gets bitten in the book, iirc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Something like that happens, lets consult the wiki: 



> During her final year at Hogwarts, Lavender joined the second Dumbledore's Army to oppose Death Eater control of the school. Like others, she eventually took to hiding in the Room of Requirement, and may have been responsible for it forming a bathroom with washing facilities.
> 
> Lavender fought in the Battle of Hogwarts, during which she fell from a balcony and was attacked by the werewolf Fenrir Greyback. Rushing to her aid, Hermione blasted Greyback away from her with a powerful spell, and Professor Trelawney dropped a crystal ball on his head. Immediately after the attack, she feebly stirred. It is unknown if she survived and recovered from this attack.



Anyone else notice how Lavender was black in the first few movies and then white in the later ones?


----------



## Fierce (Jul 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone else notice how Lavender was black in the first few movies and then white in the later ones?



I wasn't aware she was even in the first few movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Fierce said:


> I wasn't aware she was even in the first few movies.



She is, she's unnamed but I think she's credited.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone else notice how Lavender was black in the first few movies and then white in the later ones?



Crabbe and Goyle went through some changes also.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah so did Pansy, some of them very unlike the book her. 

And not sure if its been posted. HP Anime Longcat picture.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 23, 2011)

Woah, that is freaking amazing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

I know, I need to find out who drew it.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 23, 2011)

Me too! It's mind blowing. If you do find out can you tell me who it is please?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

The Snpae Twitter posted it, it doesn't have a link to where its from.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Woah, that is freaking amazing.



Freaking awesome! 

pek pek


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

That has got be one of the best pieces of HP related fan art i've ever seen.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah so did Pansy, some of them very unlike the book her.
> 
> And not sure if its been posted. HP Anime Longcat picture.


 That is a really great picture, I'm saving that :amazed


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 23, 2011)

It is great stuff. I love it when I find a good anime drawn HP fanart once in a while.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah so did Pansy, some of them very unlike the book her.
> 
> And not sure if its been posted. HP Anime Longcat picture.



HOLY SHHH-

That's amazing! Makes me wish HP anime existed...


----------



## Fierce (Jul 24, 2011)

Just watched a docudrama on Lifetime called "Magic Beyond Words: The J.K. Rowling Story"



Wasn't great, but it was worth the watch

Pretty sure one of my top 3 goals in life is to give J.K. Rowling a hug.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah she was abused when she lived in portugal 
Sucks specially because the guy used to be my neighbour


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Rowling is a little cute


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Odoriko (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen that interview


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2011)

Finally saw the Hug video. That was hilarious. 

And that picture is amazing.

In other news, something else that bugged me was that they never bothered to reveal Wormtail's fate. And with how violent they made Snape's death, I know they could've done it. It's rather disappointing.

Also, did they ever state that Harry's invisibility cloak was the final Hallow?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2011)

was watching the end of sorcerors stone, voldemort had a nose


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Finally saw the Hug video. That was hilarious.
> 
> And that picture is amazing.
> 
> ...



Probably not...thats the kind of simple thing they forget a lot of the time.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Also, did they ever state that Harry's invisibility cloak was the final Hallow?


I was in the middle of writing a long explanation but realized how stupid I was cause you're talking about the movie not the book


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 24, 2011)

Bill looks hot in anime form


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Bill looks hot in anime form



IKR, he was the first character that got my attention when I looked at that anime pic.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm gonna see this movie again but in normal 3D 
Better enjoy it whilst it lasts


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 24, 2011)

Ron's gorgeous blue eyes pek


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 24, 2011)

I've just seen the movie. I thought it was really good, even if a lot of things were changed. The graphics were stunning as usual.

Also, I cried a shitton.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2011)

wow i was suprised at how amazing this movie was.

a magic war movie with minimal romance and enough comedy and action.

voldemort, snape and neville are my faves too.

voldemort is a good actor.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2011)

Another thing I just realized was that they used the wrong prophecy in Snape's memories. They showed the prophecy from PoA, not the one about Harry and Voldemort.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Probably not...thats the kind of simple thing they forget a lot of the time.



Didn't think so. A shame really. Those are the kinds of things that'll leave people who haven't read the books confused.


bachaa said:


> I was in the middle of writing a long explanation but realized how stupid I was cause you're talking about the movie not the book





Not to worry. I've read all the books.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2011)

So i managed to see it today:

Only commenting on the bad - the good has been said already.
- 3D conversion was decent at best and most times not good at all. The movie suffered from it being too dark (the picture - not the story).
- Voldemort not double checking if Harry really is dead was classic PIS (don't know how this is handled in the books)
- Everyone just chilling in the hallway after Voldemorts death, no one cheering or congratulating Harry on defeating him

But all in all it was an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Slice said:


> So i managed to see it today:
> 
> Only commenting on the bad - the good has been said already.
> - 3D conversion was decent at best and most times not good at all. The movie suffered from it being too dark (the picture - not the story).
> ...



In the book he let Miss Malfoy do it and she lied because she went over and whispered to Harry if her son was okay, when he nodded she gave him a squeeze or some sign and then told Voldemort he was dead.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In the book he let Miss Malfoy do it and she lied because she went over and whispered to Harry if her son was okay, when he nodded she gave him a squeeze or some sign and then told Voldemort he was dead.



So it was the same.

Still him not making absolutely sure he was dead is really silly. I guess it is intended to make him look just that arrogant that he believes there is no way one of his death eaters would betray him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Slice said:


> So it was the same.
> 
> Still him not making absolutely sure he was dead is really silly. I guess it is intended to make him look just that arrogant that he believes there is no way one of his death eaters would betray him.



Haven't seen the movie yet, spoilers


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Haven't seen the movie yet, spoilers



How is telling you "it was the same" when you said you read the book a spoiler?


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2011)

Then gtfo gtfo now. 

This thread is filled with spoilers


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Slice said:


> How is telling you "it was the same" when you said you read the book a spoiler?



I was joking lol.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was joking lol.



You had me very confused here for a while 

Oh and i totally forgot to add the epilogue scene.

Emma Watson 19 years later still looks like 20? Dear moviemakers, sticking someone in a beige coat and a pinned up hairstyle does not make you look 40.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I thought their older versions sucked big time. Harry was the only one somewhat convincing. Somewhat.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2011)

Harry was decent. Ron and Draco were well done, so was Ginny.
But Hermione really looked only a few weeks older.

Since mid to late 30s isn't that old you don't need to change much but with her they didn't change anything except her clothing and hairdo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

Slice said:


> You had me very confused here for a while
> 
> Oh and i totally forgot to add the epilogue scene.
> 
> Emma Watson 19 years later still looks like 20? Dear moviemakers, sticking someone in a beige coat and a pinned up hairstyle does not make you look 40.



Actually its accurate, Dumbledore is over 100 years old. Wizards are said the age VERY gracefully.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Paptala (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah so did Pansy, some of them very unlike the book her.
> 
> And not sure if its been posted. HP Anime Longcat picture.


Hoshit, this is friggin GORGEOUS! 

Fred and George in this one 


Fierce said:


> Just watched a docudrama on Lifetime called "Magic Beyond Words: The J.K. Rowling Story"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it on youtube - it was alright, as you said.  The story behind it was more interesting than the actual movie was.  I found an old intreview that aired on A&E to be more interesting ; it aired between the fifth and sixth books.
  That's priceless right there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 24, 2011)

you should all check Bart's sig, just sayin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2011)

Slice said:


> So it was the same.
> 
> Still him not making absolutely sure he was dead is really silly. I guess it is intended to make him look just that arrogant that he believes there is no way one of his death eaters would betray him.



well in the book he hit him with a few cruicious curses after she told him he was dead. Though it was not really checking.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually, I think the crucio curse was just the sort of thing that Voldemort would do to check if he was dead. He would expect harry to scream in pain if he were alive but he underestimated Harry's will power. Just another example of when Dumbledore said that Voldemort doesn't realize that there are things a lot worse than physical pain or death.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

Harry's will power had nothing to do with it. The curse had no effect on him because the wand's allegiance was to Harry.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 25, 2011)

So did Dumbledore plan for the wand's allegiance to be to Harry? There was no way he could have foreseen that right?

If not then what a shitty plan lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Harry's will power had nothing to do with it. The curse had no effect on him because the wand's allegiance was to Harry.



I don't remember that being it.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> So did Dumbledore plan for the wand's allegiance to be to Harry? There was no way he could have foreseen that right?
> 
> If not then what a shitty plan lol



Dumbledore intended for it to go to Snape.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't remember that being it.



Harry had been expecting it, knew his body would not be allowed to remain
unsullied upon the forest floor; it must be subjected to humiliation to prove
Voldemort?s victory. He was lifted into the air, _and it took all his determination
to remain limp, yet the pain he expected did not come._ He was thrown once,
twice, three times into the air: His glasses flew off and he felt his wand slide
a little beneath his robes, but he kept himself floppy and lifeless, and when he
fell to the ground for the last time, the clearing echoed with jeers and shrieks
of laughter.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2011)

Dumbledore intended it to go to Snape, OR to stay with Dumbledore when he died so the line would be broken.



loling so hard
[YOUTUBE]3ZW_dwd_WJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2011)

I gotta ask yo guys how would you feel if Voldemort hugged you like he did Draco?


----------



## Jena (Jul 25, 2011)

Bender said:


> I gotta ask yo guys how would you feel if Voldemort hugged you like he did Draco?



I'd be extremely terrified. 

Voldemort also looks like he smells bad (hygiene doesn't seem to be high on his priority list) so it would be unpleasant in that aspect too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2011)

Bender said:


> I gotta ask yo guys how would you feel if Voldemort hugged you like he did Draco?



I'd knee him in his scaly balls.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Actually, I think the crucio curse was just the sort of thing that Voldemort would do to check if he was dead. He would expect harry to scream in pain if he were alive but he underestimated Harry's will power. Just another example of when Dumbledore said that Voldemort doesn't realize that there are things a lot worse than physical pain or death.





Fierce said:


> Harry's will power had nothing to do with it. The curse had no effect on him because the wand's allegiance was to Harry.



Actually, Fierce, if you read the book you'll know that the curse hit him, he felt it; he expected it, but decided to make no noise at all, for obvious reasons.

It doesn't really have alot to do with will power though :WOW


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah what was quoted didn't say that...


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 25, 2011)

Bender said:


> I gotta ask yo guys how would you feel if Voldemort hugged you like he did Draco?



"I want my mommy.... ;n;"


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dumbledore:* _"There, there, Hagrid. It isn't goodbye, after all."_


----------



## Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

Bart said:


> Actually, Fierce, if you read the book you'll know that the curse hit him, he felt it; he expected it, but decided to make no noise at all, for obvious reasons.
> 
> It doesn't really have alot to do with will power though :WOW



Uh........


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 25, 2011)

Just watched the movie, I was extremely pumped up for it because I loved part 1 and everyone was saying part 2 is awesome too.

I absolutely hated it.

A lot of things in this movie I didn't like but the worst part was that they fucked up Fred's death scene. It was one of the most emotional and shocking part of the book and in the movie all he got was a small freaking thing once everything was over, no blood thirsty reaction from Ron and the others.

What the hell was Harry doing flying around with Voldy trying to gouge out his eyes? I understand that the book ending wouldn't have made a good movie finale but they could have gone for something better.

Why did Harry not get bloody tortured???

There wasn't enough emphasis on Harry taunting Voldy by talking to him and calling him Tom.

Fred's death scene pissed me off the most


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 25, 2011)

Voldemort: "Ha, you wanna know what Snape did last night?" 
Dumbledore: "What, tell me?"


----------



## bachaa (Jul 25, 2011)

Bart said:


> Actually, Fierce, if you read the book you'll know that the curse hit him, he felt it; he expected it, but decided to make no noise at all, for obvious reasons.
> 
> It doesn't really have alot to do with will power though :WOW


Well I figured it must have taken some...after all if you are hit with a freaking torture curse obviously it would take some effort not to scream out in pain like he did the first time he was hit with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I have one complaint about the series. Hagrid and Voldemort were friends in Hogwarts, but they never get that closure moment where he spits on his face, and voldy regrets not recruiting him to his side.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jul 25, 2011)

Saw the movie. I enjoyed it, but some of the things they changed annoyed me. I expected that, of course, but still felt the need to mention it...

And the epilogue was almost as bad onscreen as it was in the book.


----------



## Wan (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw the movie.  It was decent, I think it was about as good as they could do transferring the book to movie form.  The reveal about Snape, Dumbledore, and Harry actually was so well-done that it gave me chills.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

People seem to be once again bitching for no reason, the Epilogue was actually very well done, the movie itself was very well done and much more action packed than the others. I liked the inventive ways they handled some of the things and almost every character was made somewhat memorable. 

The scene with Snape and Voldemort in the boat house was very well done and they got a little bloodier in this movie, like when Voldemort walks over all those dead bodies in the bank. 

I don't think not playing up the Carrows was a loss, that whole thing just annoyed me more than anything else in the book mostly because I think if they were going to make them terrifying they should have just introduced them earlier and Helena Bonham Carter should get an award for her portrayal of Hermione.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People seem to be once again bitching for no reason, the Epilogue was actually very well done, the movie itself was very well done and much more action packed than the others. I liked the inventive ways they handled some of the things and almost every character was made somewhat memorable.
> 
> The scene with Snape and Voldemort in the boat house was very well done and they got a little bloodier in this movie, like when Voldemort walks over all those dead bodies in the bank.
> 
> I don't think not playing up the Carrows was a loss, that whole thing just annoyed me more than anything else in the book mostly because I think if they were going to make them terrifying they should have just introduced them earlier and Helena Bonham Carter should get an award for her portrayal of Hermione.



Agreed. I never expected it would go exactly like the book. If someone expected that after seeing last 4 movies, then all I have to say is; LOL. 

At some parts I enjoyed the movie even better than the book. Like Harry vs Voldemort, I think the chasing was awesome, until the part where they were falling  That looked so awkward, the whole cinema was laughing. Voldy didn't go "NYAAAH", the trailer betrayed me.  The only thing that annoyed me in the movie was that they never finished Dumbledore's background story, they left it so open.

Snape's death and memories were perfect, I cried. Alan Rickman deserves an Oscar, seriously. Best Snape we could've asked for.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Agreed. I never expected it would go exactly like the book. If someone expected that after the seeing last 4 movies, then all I have to say is; LOL.
> 
> At some parts I enjoyed the movie even better than the book. Like Harry vs Voldemort, I think the chasing was awesome, until the part where they were falling  That looked so awkward, the whole cinema was laughing. Voldy didn't go "NYAAAH", the trailer betrayed me.  The only thing that annoyed me in the movie was that they never finished Dumbeldore's background story, they left is so open.
> 
> Snape's death and memories were perfect, I cried. Alan Rickman deserves an Oscar, seriously. Best Snape we could've asked for.


I laughed when Voldemort starting punching and kicking, I was like when this turn into a kick boxing match? 

Also, I thought the fall was kind of cool, though I don't know what Harry hoped would happen. Voldemort could have just dropped him and killed him for real.


----------



## Jena (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People seem to be once again bitching for no reason, the Epilogue was actually very well done, the movie itself was very well done and much more action packed than the others. I liked the inventive ways they handled some of the things and almost every character was made somewhat memorable.



Bitching for no reason? 

The epilogue was terrible. I mean, I suppose the cinematography, the acting, and the set design were nice, but they looked so ridiculous that it was impossible to take seriously.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha I'm loling even though this is kind of tragic. 
[YOUTUBE]zBsg1urLN7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> Bitching for no reason?
> 
> The epilogue was terrible. I mean, I suppose the cinematography, the acting, and the set design were nice, but they looked so ridiculous that it was impossible to take seriously.



Odd because it looked fine to me, but tell you what keep bitching maybe someone relevant will start to care?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 26, 2011)

Koi said:


> Hahaha I'm loling even though this is kind of tragic.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Geez, how he doesn't crack up while doing that imitation


----------



## Jena (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Odd because it looked fine to me, but tell you what keep bitching maybe someone relevant will start to care?



So we're not allowed to complain, but only talk about the things we like? 

I know that the movies are going to differ from the books. I know that other people's interpretations of the books are going to differ than mine. I know all that, but there are still things that I don't like. I really enjoyed the movie and can point out specific parts that I liked, but there are also parts that I didn't like.

Constant bitching from the fans gets annoying, I know, but it's part of the movie experience. I'm not talking about petty "this didn't match my expectations so rawr" stuff, I'm talking about founded complaints. Maybe I'm weird, but I don't mind hearing them. Sometimes it actually makes me like something more, because I recognize the faults but still enjoy it overall. I guess I just like hearing people's thoughts (again, as long as they have founding and aren't just clearly butthurt). 



/just my weird 3am thoughts


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2011)

Why does everyone want Dumbledore's back story in this movie? It doesn't change the outcome of the story.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 26, 2011)

Koi said:


> Hahaha I'm loling even though this is kind of tragic.
> [YOUTUBE]zBsg1urLN7I[/YOUTUBE]


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sqlwQwXFQw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

1:30 and 1:46, I laughed.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 26, 2011)

So funny 

And it's true, Neville is awesome!


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't believe Captain America beat this movie at the box office.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2011)

I can

USA USA USA


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> I can't believe Captain America beat this movie at the box office.





That's why.


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> That's why.



There are  plenty of funny Hitler vids or Captain America's anywhere on the internet. Dun get why this is such a spectacle..


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 26, 2011)

Whoa, Captain America beat Harry Potter at the movies? 

Ah well. It is Captain America we're talking about, Bender. I do love both movies, though.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 26, 2011)

While I have no particular love for the HP movies, let's calm down. It's Captain America's opening week vs going onto Harry Potter's 3rd week.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> There are  plenty of funny Hitler vids or Captain America's anywhere on the internet. Dun get why this is such a spectacle..



It's America, though.

Of course we're going to go see a movie titled Captain *America*.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2011)

at least HP is made by british starring british.  captain america starring british actors is just wrong.

later on f scott fitzgerald will be rolling over in his grave


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Whoa, Captain America beat Harry Potter at the movies?
> 
> Ah well. It is Captain America we're talking about, Bender. I do love both movies, though.



Ditto.

The ol' Captain films didn't do as surprisingly good as HP did in reviews which is why I say  .




			
				Bluebeard said:
			
		

> It's America, though.
> 
> Of course we're going to go see a movie titled *Captain America*.




It's cuz




I would've been more favorable towards the movie if they stuck in this


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

Captain America did well in reviews too, what you talking about, bro?


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Captain America did well in reviews too, what you talking about, bro?



Never said it didn't. 

I'm saying it would undeniably number one film of July if they included "Captain America fuck yeah!" 

But since it did not It's averagely rated.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> The ol' Captain films didn't do as surprisingly good as HP did in reviews which is why I say  .


You mean those films made for a dime, two of them starring Reb Brown...they were destined to be failures.

Also, as Duke Nukem taught me, adding a "fuck yeah" after America was played out five years ago.


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> You mean those films made for a dime, two of them starring Reb Brown...they were destined to be failures.



Eh? Do tell.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 26, 2011)

I finally watched the movie. Naturally I'm suffering from 'Post-Potter Depression' now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a great movie and all, but did anyone else feel like the end was poorly done? I mean like when Voldemort and Harry were fighting EVERYONE should have been surrounding them like in the book. Furthermore when Harry defeated him there was no immediate celebration, instead they just skipped to when he was in the great hall afterwards where everyone was happy. I don't know...after the greatest dark wizard of all time is killed there should have been a greater reaction imo. 

Still though HP forever


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

When going to see the movie:

Don't think that everything you read about in the book is going to be there.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> I can't believe Captain America beat this movie at the box office.


What it's not enough that HP made so much more in its opening weekend?


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> at least HP is made by british starring british.  captain america starring british actors is just wrong.
> 
> later on f scott fitzgerald will be rolling over in his grave


As long as Captain America himself is American it's no big deal.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> When going to see the movie:
> 
> Don't think that everything you read about in the book is going to be there.


Obviously, I just figured that those two moments were so memorable and chilling in the book that they would be there by default.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 26, 2011)

The HP movie was far from perfect. There were plenty of flaws when you looked at it, and trying to shove it off as "bitching" just comes off as whining because someone disagrees with you.

Needless to say, despite its flaws, it held up well enough.

And it's not surprising that Captain America beat it really...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

So. . . any guess on how much the 8 movie BR set is gonna cost?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> The HP movie was far from perfect. There were plenty of flaws when you looked at it, and trying to shove it off as "bitching" just comes off as whining because someone disagrees with you.
> 
> Needless to say, despite its flaws, it held up well enough.
> 
> And it's not surprising that Captain America beat it really...



I don't know I can think of few complaints I have read so far outside that it doesn't stand on its own as anything more than whining about what wasn't in the book or was changed. I don't see a fair representation of people looking at the film as a film. (at least in this thread)


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I don't know I can think of few complaints I have read so far outside that it doesn't stand on its own as anything more than whining about what wasn't in the book or was changed. I don't see a fair representation of people looking at the film as a film. (at least in this thread)



Uh, are you seriously saying you can't seem to find flaws with the movie? Really? 

On top of which, changing things from the book too much can be a valid complaint as it can alter the themes the author set down.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't say that.

I said the complaints I am reading of the majority are just whining at things being different or removed from the novel. Barely anyone is talking about the film as a film rather than always in context of the book.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 26, 2011)

And some of those complaints concerning the changes can be valid, meaning not all of it is just "whining."


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2011)

Bender said:


> Eh? Do tell.



They are only a small step above the Roger Corman Fantastic Four movie that was made solely so the rights didn't revert back to Marvel. The 1990's version is only known among us internet nerds, the Reb Brown even a smaller group.

Maybe the 1990 one had some ambition as it was almost a theatrical release(shelved for two years), but the one with Reb Brown were actually tv films released on video.

None of the creative team had anything to do with this one twenty years later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw both Captain America and HP back to back.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2017)


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 27, 2011)

^ 2017? ...


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 27, 2011)

That's what I was going to say..  what? haha


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2011)

alchemy harry potter


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 27, 2011)

He's referring to the inevitable reboot


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 27, 2011)

That would be a nightmare.


----------



## Jena (Jul 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> alchemy harry potter




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 27, 2011)

i'm watching 50 greatest Harry Potter moments on T.V.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> That would be a nightmare.



Not sure how you can be sure about that. The FMA reboot was much better than the original. I don't get why people complain so much about reboots when the original wasn't near perfect.


----------



## Jena (Jul 27, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure how you can be sure about that. The FMA reboot was much better than the original. I don't get why people complain so much about reboots when the original wasn't near perfect.



Although to be fair, Broterhood was better because it followed the source material exactly, whereas it's pretty much impossible for the Harry Potter movies to do so (unless they become really ambitious and decide to make like 18 movies, in which case that would be unspeakably awesome).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Although to be fair, Broterhood was better because it followed the source material exactly, whereas it's pretty much impossible for the Harry Potter movies to do so (unless they become really ambitious and decide to make like 18 movies, in which case that would be unspeakably awesome).



Um did you guys ever consider a show on a channel like HBO or FX or something (HBO Family would be more likely)? That would be the best way to do the series.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 27, 2011)

If there is a series reboot is anyone else going to bash the new actors because they are stubbornly loyal to the old ones?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

bachaa said:


> If there is a series reboot is anyone else going to bash the new actors because they are stubbornly loyal to the old ones?



I'm not if they're better. Not sure why one would do that unless they just wanted to appear petty.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 27, 2011)

Then I'll be a very petty petty person in 2017.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jul 27, 2011)

Just came back from IMAX (London), and daaaaaaaamn the movie was so good. I can't believe that Harry Potter finally ended, man  I'm used to see a HP movie every year but now... 

Gonna miss Hermione, Harry & Ron so much. :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

L. Messi [✔];39586100 said:
			
		

> Just came back from IMAX (London), and daaaaaaaamn the movie was so good. I can't believe that Harry Potter finally ended, man  I'm used to see a HP movie every year but now...
> 
> Gonna miss Hermione, Harry & Ron so much. :/



They weren't ever year. Two year gap between COS and POA, GOF and OotP, and OotP and HBP.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jul 27, 2011)

Well whatever, I'm used to see HP :{


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 27, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Um did you guys ever consider a show on a channel like HBO or FX or something (HBO Family would be more likely)? That would be the best way to do the series.



A TV Series would be awesome, but I would rather it focused on material other than Harry's story. 

Magical Law Enforcement buddy cop show on HBO? Fuck yea


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2011)

with lots of sex , rated tv ma


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2011)

If there is a reboot, a BBC produced series or mini-series(6 episodes per book) would be my top choice.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not so sure J.K. would approve.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I'm not so sure J.K. would approve.



I know but just imagine the production value, casting quality and writing if people like Moffat, Gaiman, Wright etc. were on board. Plus, with BBC adaptions, they are almost always more faithful to the source material than their Hollywood counterparts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Detective said:


> If there is a reboot, a BBC produced series or mini-series(6 episodes per book) would be my top choice.



The BBC is cheap though, I'd rather HBO or someone like that handle it.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of people thought about this already but after watching the movie I was thinking about going to Kings Cross Station on September 1st, 2017 and stand between platforms 9 and 10 and hope to see the Hogwarts express. Would anyone else actually do that or is it just insane?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

bachaa said:


> I'm sure a lot of people thought about this already but after watching the movie I was thinking about going to Kings Cross Station on September 1st, 2017 and stand between platforms 9 and 10 and hope to see the Hogwarts express. Would anyone else actually do that or is it just insane?



That means you're insane. You should go seek help.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 27, 2011)

Why would you just stand between them? That is insane. Clearly you need to run at the barrier between them to get to platform 9 3/4.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Why would you just stand between them? That is insane. Clearly you need to run at the barrier between them to get to platform 9 3/4.



On second though, you're not insane, do what this man said. And Film the results.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 27, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Why would you just stand between them? That is insane. Clearly you need to run at the barrier between them to get to platform 9 3/4.


Oh of course 

How could I forget that


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 28, 2011)

This made my day.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2011)

What the hell


----------



## bachaa (Jul 28, 2011)

Someones getting it in.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 28, 2011)

HECK YEA!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2011)

Which movie is that from?


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Which movie is that from?



I'm pretty sure it's from the the third one. The credits at the end of the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah I remember they used the map a lot in those credits, the map was a pretty cool effect. And at the end of the credits you hear Harry say "Mischief Managed" and it goes out.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha... That's freakin' great!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 29, 2011)

The HP animators taking a page out of the old Disney animators' book. It's probably Ginny in the corner there. Yes I know she was twelve at the time. Come on, you know she got started early


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> The HP animators taking a page out of the old Disney animators' book. It's probably Ginny in the corner there. Yes I know she was twelve at the time. Come on, you know she got started early


Oh look more of the "I didn't get my way so call the girl I don't like from the story a whore". 

People need to get over their disgusting fucking sexist issues. I wrote this long article about how every time a paring goes the way someone doesn't want, its usually the girl who gets shit on by the people. People bash Sakura the same way, they bash a lot of other anime females and the like and people seem perfectly fine to do it.


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> * HP animators taking a page out of the old Disney animators' book. It's probably Ginny in the corner there.* Yes I know she was twelve at the time. Come on, you know she got started early



Wait, what? 
Disney animated implied underage sex? 

And it can't be Ginny because her name doesn't appear next to the footprints. 

I guess that means it's ghost sex.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2011)

Voldemort made another surprise guest appearance this week in another medium


----------



## sheepswitch (Jul 29, 2011)

Did anyone else watch the 50 greatest Harry Potter moments? It was awesome. If you missed it, you can download it here. The size is kind of big and it took me a while to upload it but it was worth it


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 29, 2011)

^ I watched it :33


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh look more of the "I didn't get my way so call the girl I don't like from the story a whore".
> 
> People need to get over their disgusting fucking sexist issues. I wrote this long article about how every time a paring goes the way someone doesn't want, its usually the girl who gets shit on by the people. People bash Sakura the same way, they bash a lot of other anime females and the like and people seem perfectly fine to do it.



lolwut? It was a joke. I have nothing against HarryxGinny she was just the first girl that came to mind. But cool story bro regardless.



Jena said:


> Wait, what?
> Disney animated implied underage sex?



Not underage sex necessarily but it's well known they snuck a lot of inappropriate stuff into the films.



> And it can't be Ginny because her name doesn't appear next to the footprints.
> 
> I guess that means it's ghost sex.



But don't the ghosts' names also appear? Maybe it's a pair of house elves


----------



## bachaa (Jul 29, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> The HP animators taking a page out of the old Disney animators' book.


Haha yeah Disney developed quite a reputation for that kind of stuff with all of there suggestive "subliminal" messaging.



sheepswitch said:


> Did anyone else watch the 50 greatest Harry Potter moments? It was awesome. If you missed it, you can download it here. The size is kind of big and it took me a while to upload it but it was worth it


Thanks for the link I wanted to watch that.


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> But don't the ghosts' names also appear? Maybe it's a pair of house elves


I _knew_ Winky and Dobby had a little something going on.


sheepswitch said:


> Did anyone else watch the 50 greatest Harry Potter moments? It was awesome. If you missed it, you can download it here. The size is kind of big and it took me a while to upload it but it was worth it


 Thank you for uploading! I really wanted to watch this.
EDIT: Dang, nvmind. My Mac can't play .avi files.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2011)

I missed it on ITV1 :WOW



Kαrin said:


> ^ 2017? ...





Odoriko said:


> That's what I was going to say..  what? haha



It was a joke


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate JK Rowling for ending this 

She should continue forever :8


----------



## sheepswitch (Jul 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> I _knew_ Winky and Dobby had a little something going on.
> 
> Thank you for uploading! I really wanted to watch this.
> EDIT: Dang, nvmind. My Mac can't play .avi files.



Aww, that shucks!

Try this player:


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)

'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2' close to $1 Billion in Worldwide BoxOffice :WOW

Days in release: 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2011)

Hope it passes up that terrible piece of shit Avatar, its a better movie.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)

It will be the first film in the franchise to reach the $1 billion mark.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hope it passes up that terrible piece of shit Avatar, its a better movie.



Which Avatar movie do you mean? 



illmatic said:


> 'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2' close to $1 Billion in Worldwide BoxOffice
> 
> Days in release: 15



Wow. Go Harry Potter.


----------



## Jena (Jul 30, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Which Avatar movie do you mean?



I think CTK means the James Cameron movie. It's the highest grossing film of all time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Which Avatar movie do you mean?



The big blue men Dances With Wolves/Pocahontas rip off movie that everyone was shitting themselves over a while back even though all it was turned out to be special effects wrapped around a shitty reheated story.


----------



## Adagio (Jul 30, 2011)

Even if it doesn't surpass Avatar it won't be such a big deal I think. What people will remember in years to come is the overall success of the franchise, not the final movie.

What Avatar has pales in comparison.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hope it passes up that terrible piece of shit Avatar, its a better movie.



Seriously? 

I thought TDK had that honor.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The big blue men Dances With Wolves/Pocahontas rip off movie that everyone was shitting themselves over a while back even though all it was turned out to be special effects wrapped around a shitty reheated story.



Ooooohhh, that one. 

I saw parts of that movie, but I didn't really pay much attention to it. I never quite saw it as good.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)

Pottermore Beta Info Here!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The eagle-eyed amongst you may have spotted the hidden link in our ‘You ask, we answer’  from 19 July, which took you to an interview J.K. Rowling  2000.
> 
> In the interview was some interesting information about a Magical Quill, located in Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry. The Magical Quill detects the birth of a magical child and writes their name down in a large book. Every year, Professor McGonagall checks the book and sends owls to the children who are turning eleven, to inform them that they have a place at Hogwarts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

So. . . can anyone tell me what is this Pottermore in a nutshell?


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So. . . can anyone tell me what is this Pottermore in a nutshell?


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pottermore registration already closed for the first day within half an hour.
> 
> Would be great if an NF-er could get in early. Six more tries.



I know that some people from the HP FC (including yours truly) got through the registration process, but it eventually just leads you to a window that says:


> To ensure the exciting world of Pottermore is as magical as possible, a million lucky registrants will be given early access to the site to help us shape the experience before the site is open to all in October. If you are selected, please keep checking your inbox, because from 31st July you will receive an email granting you early access to Pottermore!



So that means more waiting and hoping. 
Would be so awesome if someone on NF got to be the lucky few.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll just wait, I don't even get whatever the Hell is going on. How do you read something and shape it at the same time, I thought it would be an MMORPG in the traditional sense but it seems she's done something else. The only thing I can think that it sounds like is Living Greyhawk or Pathfinder Society.


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'll just wait, I don't even get whatever the Hell is going on. How do you read something and shape it at the same time, I thought it would be an MMORPG in the traditional sense but it seems she's done something else. The only thing I can think that it sounds like is Living Greyhawk or Pathfinder Society.



I don't think anyone knows wtf it's about 
Not even JKR herself
The happy video on the website is annoyingly vague.

From what I can piece together, I'm assuming it's going to be some sort of forum-based website but with games, quizes, etc. also on it. And then JKR will have a section or something where she posts information about the characters/Potterverse that she hasn't previously revealed.
_That's_ what I'm interested in. The actual website might be meh, but I want more Potter information. I need something to fill the void in my heart where new Harry Potter releases once were.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

The new info would be good for fan fiction. But I can get it on the wiki. I just hope she doesn't get to be like Star Wars with all the extra info.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, so that's how the early registration works for Pottermore. I'll probably end up waiting myself, but yeah, that video is seriously vague. I don't think anyone has any idea what it really is. 

According to the Registration section though, you don't actually get to choose your own username, which really sucks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2011)

That does suck but I guess they don't want everyone trying to be Dumbledore1985 or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2011)

I love Something Awful:


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2011)

EDIT: ^ dat first one 



Narcissus said:


> Oh, so that's how the early registration works for Pottermore. I'll probably end up waiting myself, but yeah, that video is seriously vague. I don't think anyone has any idea what it really is.
> 
> According to the Registration section though, you don't actually get to choose your own username, which really sucks.



Yeah, you don't. 

Well I guess...kind of. It gives you a list of like five usernames that you can choose from. So it's a matter of picking the least shitty.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 1, 2011)

What time does the 2nd day's clue come up for EST?


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2011)

Fierce said:


> What time does the 2nd day's clue come up for EST?



The clue was posted at around 3:00AM central time (4:00AM eastern), so I'm assuming that time again.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Fierce (Aug 1, 2011)

Jena said:


> The clue was posted at around 3:00AM central time (4:00AM eastern), so I'm assuming that time again.



God. I don't want to stay up that late, and I just woke up, and it's already closed. This is stupid.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 1, 2011)

The reason behind the username policy makes sense, but it still sucks. Especially if I end up getting five shitty choices. 

Anyone know what the second clue was?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, when exactly does one find the Magical Quill? Midnight? Early morning?


----------



## Shade (Aug 2, 2011)

The usernames suck. I signed up with another email address to get a better one but the best I could get was FlightFirebolt107. 



Ruby Moon said:


> Hey, when exactly does one find the Magical Quill? Midnight? Early morning?



The times when the quill goes up vary. Day 1, it went up 4:30 AM EST while yesterday it was 5:30 AM EST, so there's no telling when it will be today, you just gotta stay vigilant. The clues are fairly easy and instantly googlable so that's not a problem.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 2, 2011)

I got in but my damn Registration-Email won't show up and it's been half an hour.

I can't find any instructions to get them to send me a second one. They just say "Check your spam" and it isn't there either.

Did it take a few hours to show up for anyone?



Shade said:


> The usernames suck. I signed up with another email address to get a better one but the best I could get was FlightFirebolt107.



Did they bust you for signing up twice?

I tried a second time because I never got an email. In the past my email provider (aol) has flat out rejected certain websites and I NEVER get emails from them no matter what I do or where I look. I thought that might be the case and used my gmail.

Now I'm wondering if they're going to go "Uh this kid signed up twice. Let's delete them." even though I have no intention of duping.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 2, 2011)

Shade said:


> The usernames suck. I signed up with another email address to get a better one but the best I could get was FlightFirebolt107.



Uh.... 

I'm not really interested in Pottermore, after I heard J.K's announcement.


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did it take a few hours to show up for anyone?


Yeah, it took a few hours before I got my email.



> Did they bust you for signing up twice?
> 
> I tried a second time because I never got an email. In the past my email provider (aol) has flat out rejected certain websites and I NEVER get emails from them no matter what I do or where I look. I thought that might be the case and used my gmail.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if they're going to go "Uh this kid signed up twice. Let's delete them." even though I have no intention of duping.


I don't think they will. I'm pretty sure that a lot of people who signed up did the same thing you did--sent the info twice just to be sure.

I did that, actually. I got registration emails for both, but I only clicked on the link in the first email (so I never activated the second account).


----------



## Koi (Aug 2, 2011)

I was pretty determined to try last night but around 3:30 I started feeling really shitty so I went to sleep and missed it.  I had ~A PLAN~ worked out for the next clue but now they're changing the time and I'M GOING TO BE AT WORK WHEN THEY HAVE DAY 4 SIGNUPS. 8C  I'm really, really hoping I can access it on my phone.


----------



## Shade (Aug 2, 2011)

From what I've seen, Day 1 was 4:30 AM EST, Day 2 was 5:30 AM and Day 3 (though I wasn't up for this one) I think was around 6:30 AM. If they keep doing that, it'll be 7:30 AM EST today.


----------



## Koi (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think so, though I thought the exact same thing initially.  Today's blog says tomorrow's clue will be between 2 and 6 PM BST, which, if I'm converting it correctly, should be between 9 and 1 EST


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2011)

Really hoping I can at least get a decent username. 

But waiting around for these clues is too much. I'll just wait until October...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't think they will. I'm pretty sure that a lot of people who signed up did the same thing you did--sent the info twice just to be sure.
> 
> I did that, actually. I got registration emails for both, but I only clicked on the link in the first email (so I never activated the second account).



I can't find anything on the website about an account limit. The only time 2+ accounts are mentioned is when it says that if you harass someone or PM chooses to terminate your account, they will remove all accounts of yours. That seems to imply 2+ are okay, but hard to say. 

Anyway if they sort you into houses and you have no say in it, I'm sure a ton of people will have several accounts. 

I registered SwordSilver29 because I got that email first. I also have IceBat11 that I haven't activated yet. I wish that email had come first, as I like that name better.


----------



## Koi (Aug 2, 2011)

Hah those are both pretty sweet names.  At first I didn't like the idea of preset usernames but they've definitely grown on me, even the ones that seem sorta lame.  I feel like it's a good equalizer.


For everyone who registers now, though, do you think that those are the usernames that you'll have for good or will you have to register again in October?  Because I've already seen people talking about how they're going to dick around with their beta accounts and then make as many as they need to afterward to get their house preference.



Pottermore blog, btw.


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

Koi said:


> For everyone who registers now, though, do you think that those are the usernames that you'll have for good or will you have to register again in October?  Because I've already seen people talking about how they're going to dick around with their beta accounts and then make as many as they need to afterward to get their house preference.



I'll have to wait and see, but I'll probably stick with my original account.

The only way I'd change it is if I mess up on the sorting (click on the wrong answers or something). This sounds nerdy, but changing your account just because you didn't get sorted into the house you wanted is stupid. Isn't the whole "point" of the thing supposed to be that it reveals who you are?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

Ahh, I finally got in! Looks like I'll be taking a nap later today, though. Had to get up like past 7 in the morning to find the fourth clue.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I will have the say this should be in the Top 3 of Best Movies of 2011.

It was touching watching Snape hugging Lily.

Agreed 100% in Snape being the best Harry Potter Character.


----------



## Koi (Aug 3, 2011)

I got in too. (:  It seems as though there was something wrong with the website, though, because I never actually got a quill and it took me right to registration.  And my boyfriend made an account but when he got the email to verify, he clicked the link but it says that there's a problem and that he has to make another account. \:


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Koi. At least we're in!!! Let us rejoice!!!!!


----------



## Koi (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, me and my bro got accounts but we like each other's usernames better.   I'm BladeIce and he's SnitchSeeker.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People seem to be once again bitching for no reason, the Epilogue was actually very well done, the movie itself was very well done and much more action packed than the others. I liked the inventive ways they handled some of the things and almost every character was made somewhat memorable.



Oh come on, CTK, the epilogue in the _book _was horrible, too. I did not have high hopes for the epilogue in the movie anyway because when I read it in the book for the first time, I was extremely disappointed at how corny and fanservice-like the entire thing seemed. Too contrite, too forced. I was crossing my fingers for a better spin on the film one, but it was a no-go. 

/waits for the inevitable "You're comparing them too much!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2011)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> Oh come on, CTK, the epilogue in the _book _was horrible, too. I did not have high hopes for the epilogue in the movie anyway because when I read it in the book for the first time, I was extremely disappointed at how corny and fanservice-like the entire thing seemed. Too contrite, too forced. I was crossing my fingers for a better spin on the film one, but it was a no-go.
> 
> /waits for the inevitable "You're comparing them too much!



Your prior knowledge of the book epilogue is the problem, everyone who's just seen the movie doesn't complain about it and that's because the book had a lot more in it than the movie one did. Really all the movie one established was that there were kids and Hogwarts came back and it didn't matter what house you were in. 


Ask people who only saw the movie, they'll probably not hate it either and its just your natural bias toward it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your prior knowledge of the book epilogue is the problem, everyone who's just seen the movie doesn't complain about it and that's because the book had a lot more in it than the movie one did. Really all the movie one established was that there were kids and Hogwarts came back and it didn't matter what house you were in.
> 
> 
> Ask people who only saw the movie, they'll probably not hate it either and its just your natural bias toward it.



Not...necessarily. 

I have two friends who both have never read the books and only seen the movies, and neither of them liked the epilogue.

This was, however, because the actors looked ridiculous. I don't think they had a problem with the epilogue itself (as in what was happening), but they hated how it looked.


Personally, the main reason why I didn't like the epilogue in the book was because of the writing. It didn't even sound like JKR's style. I think I read somewhere that she wrote the epilogue a long time ago, and that explains a lot. I also think that the book would've been better without it - just because I think the ending would've been stronger.

I was actually looking forward to seeing it acted out because I didn't think it would be as ridiculous IRL. If they hadn't screwed up the actors, it would've been fine.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your prior knowledge of the book epilogue is the problem, everyone who's just seen the movie doesn't complain about it and that's because the book had a lot more in it than the movie one did. Really all the movie one established was that there were kids and Hogwarts came back and it didn't matter what house you were in.
> 
> 
> Ask people who only saw the movie, they'll probably not hate it either and its just your natural bias toward it.



Haha, no, it's not. There is no "problem" except that you're not so keen on people disliking a corny, contrite epilogue. All aesthetic aspects aside, the culmination of such a long, fantastical legacy quickly took a dive into satisfying the fans who were clamoring for a cliche'd ending - the proper pairings established, the end moral, the throwback to the people who were such important players in the fight for good, justice, and love. Granted, there are always tropes like that occurring and some already did at various parts throughout the series - still, it felt cheap. And I agree with Jena that it had a hollow ring and did not remind me of her "writing voice"; perhaps she tried to put a different tone on it, but it did not work like it could have. Book seven in particular had some fantastic twists in characterization, boldly challenging our previous conjures of what we thought about certain characters (Snape, Dumbledore, arguably the most fascinating of turn-arounds).


----------



## Adagio (Aug 7, 2011)

People complaining about tropes and then quoting Snape in the same post.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2011)

You guys are just determined to bitch, I could care less about it as I don't know anyone who had a problem with the movie epilogue that's not on this site and most of you have seen what little regard I have for your opinions on all things Harry Potter in the first place.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You guys are just determined to bitch, I could care less about it as I don't know anyone who had a problem with the movie epilogue that's not on this site and most of you have seen what little regard I have for your opinions on all things Harry Potter in the first place.



I'm contractually bound to bitch.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 7, 2011)

I haven't even bothered paying attention to this thread but are you seriously saying that because people dislike something you like, they're opinions are effectivly worthless?

Because that's what it's coming off as.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I haven't even bothered paying attention to this thread but are you seriously saying that because people dislike something you like, they're opinions are effectivly worthless?
> 
> Because that's what it's coming off as.



They are worthless to me, what worth to the opinions of others have on something like a movie? Most of their reasoning sounds like they don't have a real reason, one of them bothers to bring the writing of the book into it, like that means fuckall so I don't really think there's reason for me to care. 


I don't go to the movies to bitch about stuff and I don't participate in fandom to hear people moan and complain about every aspect of something they subject themselves to willingly and continue to do so. I enjoyed the movie much more than I expected and I expected to enjoy it already. I liked the epilogue and I really don't care what anyone else thinks or cares to say about it. Even in the novels the epilogue is such a small part it can be utterly ignored by the reader, its not Lord of the Rings long or anything. 


The biggest issue I have with Harry Potter is the fans. Worse than anything else they ruin it for me. I mean you actually want to hate Snape sometimes because many of his fans are so pathetically sad and predictably angry at everything not Snape that its just disgusting to what lengths they'll go (insulting Rowling, calling her a whore and etc). 


So yeah, what you're saying it sounds like is what it is.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 7, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You guys are just determined to bitch, I could care less about it as I don't know anyone who had a problem with the movie epilogue that's not on this site and most of you have seen what little regard I have for your opinions on all things Harry Potter in the first place.



You're lying through your teeth.

If you didn't care, you wouldn't bitch so much. And you've been bitching more than anyone else in the thread. So it shows you do care. If it bothers you so much, shut up and ignore it. Everyone has the right to express how they feel about the movies, whether you like it or not.

Or maybe citing all the fallacies your invoking would be the better course of action.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, arguments. *popcorn time*



Narcissus said:


> If you didn't care, you wouldn't bitch so much. And you've been bitching more than anyone else in the thread. So it shows you do care. If it bothers you so much, shut up and ignore it. *Everyone has the right to express how they feel about the movies, whether you like it or not.*



Exactly. It annoys me to no end when people attack others just because they have a different opinion, and not in HP fandom only. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVcYNoneo7o[/YOUTUBE] 


 

That's one fugly doll


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow. Those dolls are nightmare-inducing.


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 8, 2011)

Horrible movie (II). Horrible ending, why does it have 8.4 rating on IMdb... Is it because they felt sorry for the cast/fans because the whole hp legacy has ended?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 8, 2011)

Would you like to expand on that a bit further?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah... I don't get why you're saying it was horrible. Did you read the books? It ends the same way...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Horrible movie (II). Horrible ending, why does it have 8.4 rating on IMdb... Is it because they felt sorry for the cast/fans because the whole hp legacy has ended?



Oh come one it wasn't that bad...sure it wasn't a fantastic movie, but it was still a decent movie overall.

I assume you never read the books though because as Panic said, they end the same way as the movie does.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2011)

Movie wasn't bad though I felt it was spoiled by a few things. 

I didn't like them extending Neville's role in the movie. In the books he came across as Brave in the movie he came across as fearless, as though adrenaline was controlling his actions. Anyway they gave him too much to do, because of that time was robbed from other characters and it made his big moment flat ( In my eyes anyway). 

I didn't like McGonagall's ''I've always wanted to use that spell'' *small laughter*. She is a very serious, professional and strict character who knew people were about to lose their lives. Those words suggest she was taking part in a sporting event. 

Didn't like Voldemort hugging Draco, and laughing along with the death eaters. I didn't like his fight with Harry. The books did a good job in summarising both characters in the final clash, you had an understanding on their outlook in life, their personality, instinct etc. In the movie it was just another fight to the death, that to me was anti climatic. 

I didn't like Bellatrix v Molly, it was underwhelming. It just seemed boxed together. 
________
What I did like was the epilogue, the characters breaking into Gringotts, the Prince's tale (though some of it was too sappy). I don't appreciate Harry's conversation with Dumbledore being cut short, the movie wasn't that long so an extra 5 minutes wouldn't have hurt. I did like how they portrayed Voldemort's raw body.


----------



## Sillay (Aug 8, 2011)

I watched the movie three times, and it actually gets better each time you watch it.

The movie definitely started out too slowly for my liking. I can understand the effect they were going for, with pauses to convey just how serious the situation was and the need for diplomacy when dealing with Griphook, but it just came off the wrong way. I really loved Luna's part though. Her voice is gorgeous, and she was really amazing. I also thought the Grey Lady scene was done nicely, and especially the flux of emotions and the indecisiveness of whether she should help Harry or not.

My favourite scene was the preparation for the battle, and I thought some of the magic they did there was incredible ? particularly, I loved the piertotum locomotor part when the stone soldiers went to defend Hogwarts (I thought McGonagall's line, to paraphrase it, "Hogwarts is under siege, defend her" was brilliant), and I also found the shield really amazing. I actually got a bit emotional at that scene, being the sap I am, because I found it so horribly sad and incredible that they would have to and were defending their home.

I'm a bit iffy on Neville's character. I thought it was OOC for him to taunt the death eaters, as while Neville has been put in Gryffindor for a reason, it seemed to be more of a Slytherin characteristic to taunt the enemy. Taunting the enemy when it's all out war also seems to be a bit of an immature sort of thing to do and very silly. I felt like that really undermined Neville, as he had shown this great growth and all this incredible strength and bravery and an aura of adult-ness when they first met him in the Room of Requirements/tunnel to Hogwarts.

There were also a lot of bits that I missed from the books, and details that I really wished they had incorporated. DH II wasn't a fantastic movie, but for what it's worth, they had a lot to work and play around with, and there was a lot to put in in the first place. Watching it three times made me realise how many details they had put in in the first place and also appreciate the movie more.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Movie wasn't bad though I felt it was spoiled by a few things.
> 
> I didn't like them extending Neville's role in the movie. In the books he came across as Brave in the movie he came across as fearless, as though adrenaline was controlling his actions. Anyway they gave him too much to do, because of that time was robbed from other characters and it made his big moment flat ( In my eyes anyway).
> 
> ...



I agree with all  points except for the part about Neville. It felt like they totally underplayed his role as the leader of Dumbledore's Army. Now, Neville is brave in both the last book and the film, but I really wished they just stuck to his lines and his actions from the book. Taunting the Death Eaters just seemed OOC to me, as he never would have done that in the story. His speech in the movie to Voldemort and his Death Eaters was too narmy. 

As for McGonagall's little line "I've always wanted to use that spell", yeah, it seemed OOC for her. But I think what the director was trying to do was add a little humor to a very grim situation. I do agree that she's one solid Badass old lady, and spells like Piertotum Locomotor don't seem too much of a big deal to someone of her caliber. If anything, I bet McGonagall has much more dangerous spells in her arsenal. 

Voldemort ain't the hugging type, no sir. I think it would have been more in character if he ordered Draco to torture Neville to prove his allegiance to the Death Eaters' cause. It's sick, but that's Voldy for you. 

They ought to have extended the part with Dumbledore and Harry. I hated how they utterly cut Aberforth's story short. He and Ariana deserved better than that, especially from their wayward prodigal older brother.


----------



## bachaa (Aug 10, 2011)

Posted by Narcissus:
'You're lying through your teeth.

If you didn't care, you wouldn't bitch so much. And you've been bitching more than anyone else in the thread. So it shows you do care. If it bothers you so much, shut up and ignore it. Everyone has the right to express how they feel about the movies, whether you like it or not.

Or maybe citing all the fallacies your invoking would be the better course of action.'
_______





Kαrin said:


> Exactly. It annoys me to no end when people attack others just because they have a different opinion, and not in HP fandom only.


lmfao good fight Cardboard Tube Knight, you've been acting like a jerk the entire thread and that made you stfu.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2011)

Made me stfu? Get over yourselves, I haven't been back in here because there's real issues and shit going on in the world and I was busy checking on friends overseas and working on writing and my job. And no I don't care about your opinions. if I gave a fuck I would waste more of my time in here arguing with people who are petty enough to sit here and whine about subtle bullshit from movies. The epilogue was fine, the movie was fine and if you want to find someone who cares what you have to say about it otherwise, I suggest you look somewhere else.


And there's good reason why I've had Narcissus on ignore for this long because he never has anything of worth to say. If you don't like what I have to say I suggest you put me on ignore because bitching about me won't make me vanish. 


And to the person who said Neville was the leader of Dumbledore's Army. You must be reading that Thanfiction story because that misogynistic BS is one of the big proponents of that lie. Dumbledore's Army was lead by Luna, Ginny and Neville. Most of the time when something is mentioned being done while Harry is away from the school in the book its a joint effort between them.


----------



## bachaa (Aug 10, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Made me stfu? Get over yourselves, I haven't been back in here because there's real issues and shit going on in the world and I was busy checking on friends overseas and working on writing and my job. And no I don't care about your opinions. if I gave a fuck I would waste more of my time in here arguing with people who are petty enough to sit here and whine about subtle bullshit from movies. The epilogue was fine, the movie was fine and if you want to find someone who cares what you have to say about it otherwise, I suggest you look somewhere else.



You sure replied quickly for someone who doesn't give a darn.

Obviously there will always be real issues around the world and it's important to discuss and gain insight on what's going on, but how does using a part of this forum the way it's supposed to be used suddenly make the people using it 'petty'? It's a forum and it has a sub-section dedicated to discussing films, so why wouldn't people talk about what they liked/disliked about a movie. The only thing petty is your snappy irritable attitude.

Oh and I'm sure you offering your 2 cents in those other threads is really having a big impact on those important issues in the world.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And there's good reason why I've had Narcissus on ignore for this long because he never has anything of worth to say. If you don't like what I have to say I suggest you put me on ignore because bitching about me won't make me vanish.



People weren't bitching about you they were bitching about the movie which is fine. The things said targeted towards you were just valid remarks regarding your annoying attitude. Also I'm sure enough people already have you on ignore.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And to the person who said Neville was the leader of Dumbledore's Army. You must be reading that Thanfiction story because that misogynistic BS is one of the big proponents of that lie. Dumbledore's Army was lead by Luna, Ginny and Neville. Most of the time when something is mentioned being done while Harry is away from the school in the book its a joint effort between them.


That's nice you know your stuff when it comes to Harry Potter. Well so do a few hundreds of thousands of other people but that's nice never the less.

For the record I really enjoyed the movie and only had minor complaints that in the end didn't really matter cause it was a worthy end to this wonderful franchise.

Edit: You gave me a bad rep, why'd you have to go and hurt my feelings like that ? 

Just kidding I couldn't care less  I'll give you a good rep since it looks like you need some love.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't realize to have an opinion, someone other than yourself has to care about it.


----------



## bachaa (Aug 10, 2011)

^
You musn't! You musn't go against Cardboard Tube Knight after he has spoken! For shame, for shame! Surely you should know by now that his world is the whole of the law.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2011)

bachaa said:


> You sure replied quickly for someone who doesn't give a darn.
> 
> Obviously there will always be real issues around the world and it's important to discuss and gain insight on what's going on, but how does using a part of this forum the way it's supposed to be used suddenly make the people using it 'petty'? It's a forum and it has a sub-section dedicated to discussing films, so why wouldn't people talk about what they liked/disliked about a movie. The only thing petty is your snappy irritable attitude.
> 
> ...



Find my attitude annoying don't read it. That's not so hard. 


And since these things in the other threads actually have some real effect on things, yes I would say discussing them and making sure people are okay is much more important than this. 


And I responded fast? You said I was gone just a few posts ago because I didn't respond to this thread for days. 90% of the time I'm checking the forums from my phone for specific threads so I don't even look in here all the time. I just happened to look because you replied and the thread was in my subscribe thing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2011)

@ Bachaa 

Knock it off.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Bender, what's up, man? 

While Neville, Luna and Ginny did work together to make Dumbledore's Army work, after Luna was taken hostage and Ginny went with her family in hiding, was it not Neville who ended up taking leadership of the DA? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Hey Bender, what's up, man?
> 
> While Neville, Luna and Ginny did work together to make Dumbledore's Army work, after Luna was taken hostage and Ginny went with her family in hiding, was it not Neville who ended up taking leadership of the DA?
> 
> What do you guys think?



That's an assumption. Its possible that after she went into hiding (don't remember how late that happens) that Neville spent his time in hiding too, which we know he did for a while. By that time it seems like much of the rebellion had stopped until the night Harry returned.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Hey Bender, what's up, man?



Relaxing man.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2011)

Because someone had to....



> "Well, it got more difficult as time went on," said Neville. "We lost Luna at Christmas, and Ginny never came back after Easter, and the three of us were sort of the leaders. The Carrows seemed to know I was behind a log of it, so they started coming down on me hard, and then Michael Corner went and got caught releasing a first-year they'd chained up, and they tortured him pretty badly. That scarred people off."
> 
> "No kidding," muttered Ron, as the passage began to slope upward.
> 
> "Yeah, well, I couldn't ask people to go through what Michael did, so we dropped those kinds of stunts. But we were still fighting, doing underground stuff, right up until a couple of weeks ago. That's when they decided there was only one way to stop me, I suppose, and they went for Gran."


YES I WENT AND GOT MY BOOK OUT SOLEY FOR THIS PURPOSE

...don't judge me 


That's all it says about the DA in book 7. It sounds like Neville did take over as the head honcho, at least for a while.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 10, 2011)

^ Jena...you just bought the 7th book? 

Talk about your fangirlism. 

But yeah, now that I read back to that chapter, it does say that, doesn't it. Sucks to be the leader when one of your friends gets kidnapped and tortured and held hostage for months and the other was forced to leave school to hide with her family.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ Jena...you just bought the 7th book?
> 
> Talk about your fangirlism.



No 
I bought the book the day it came out. I had it on reserve. *snort* 


I told you not to judge me!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah, that's what you meant. I have the 7th book too.


----------



## bachaa (Aug 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> @ Bachaa
> 
> Knock it off.


 I assumed it was agreed that he was being unreasonable, and since I'm a nobody on these forums why not troll him a bit. If it's bothering other people though I guess I'll have to stop.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Made me stfu? Get over yourselves, I haven't been back in here because there's real issues and shit going on in the world and I was busy checking on friends overseas and working on writing and my job. And no I don't care about your opinions. *if I gave a fuck I would waste more of my time in here arguing with people who are petty enough to sit here and whine about subtle bullshit from movies.*The epilogue was fine, the movie was fine and if you want to find someone who cares what you have to say about it otherwise, I suggest you look somewhere else.



I think you give a gigantic fuck, since you get so butthurt and neg people. 

Thanks for the neg btw, that made my day 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And there's good reason why I've had Narcissus on ignore for this long because he never has anything of worth to say. If you don't like what I have to say I suggest you put me on ignore *because bitching about me won't make me vanish.*



_You_ were the one who started bitching about others in this thread, saying our opinions are worthless. We weren't bitching about you. And if our opinions don't please you, it's your problem, not ours. So get over it.


----------



## bachaa (Aug 11, 2011)

And so it continues.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 11, 2011)

Had to have my word.  Kαrin leaves the building.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought they did a relatively okay job with the latest movie. Although they could've did a better job on the flashback scenes, and it could've been a tad bit longer...


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2011)

bachaa said:


> I assumed it was agreed that he was being unreasonable, and since I'm a nobody on these forums why not troll him a bit. If it's bothering other people though I guess I'll have to stop.



It has nothing to do with you being a nobody it has to do with the fact that you're reviving a discussion that died a dozen effing pages ago. You want to be a renown annoying bloody fucking douche on these forums then please don't mind me continue.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 11, 2011)

Bender...more movie discussion, and less digression on the trivial. 

Looking back, there were some scenes that were added that were not from the book that I didn't mind. While I found Harry figuring out on his own where Rowena's diadem was rather off, I did like the Gray Lady's imparting words of wisdom to him: "If you have to ask, you'll never know. If you know, then all you need do is ask."


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 12, 2011)

bachaa said:


> lmfao good fight Cardboard Tube Knight, you've been acting like a jerk the entire thread and that made you stfu.



To begin with, he didn't put up a good fight. He made arguments filled with fallacies based on his dissatisfaction because others didn't agree with him. However, it was totally unnecessary and childish of you to bait him just because we had shut him up.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And there's good reason why I've had Narcissus on ignore for this long because he never has anything of worth to say.



Funny coming from you. You're the one trying to oppress others in their opinions. That's more worthless than anything else in this thread. 

The funniest thing about it is that if you claim the opinions to be worthless, then so is your's. 

But don't worry. I accept your concession.


Kαrin said:


> I think you give a gigantic fuck, since you get so butthurt and neg people.
> 
> Thanks for the neg btw, that made my day
> 
> ...



Ignore him. CTK has a massive persecution complex and rants whenever anyone disagrees with him. We've already shot him down. Let's move on.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Bender...more movie discussion, and less digression on the trivial.



Yeah you're right. 

I can't wait to see what features come on the DVD of the Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows part 2. 

Bets on it being released Christmas or prior/near Thanksgiving.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't wait for the Blu-Ray release. I hope (pretty sure they will) they release a nice huge set with all of the movies on Blu-Ray for a decent price. I would love to have them all in full HD.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Panic said:


> I can't wait for the Blu-Ray release. I hope (pretty sure they will) they release a nice huge set with all of the movies on Blu-Ray for a decent price. I would love to have them all in full HD.



They undoubtedly will

I looked on Amazon.com and they have it at a pretty damn good price.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Yeah you're right.
> 
> I can't wait to see what features come on the DVD of the Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows part 2.
> 
> Bets on it being released Christmas or prior/near Thanksgiving.



Ooooohhhh! Shiny!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

Btw shouldn't we change teh name of this thread to Harry Potter series since it's been well over a month since the movie premiere?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Bender, that would be up to the OP or the mods, right?


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 12, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Ignore him. CTK has a massive persecution complex and rants whenever anyone disagrees with him. We've already shot him down. Let's move on.



Yeah I wasn't planning to argue anymore, no worries :>




Bender said:


> Bets on it being released Christmas or prior/near Thanksgiving.



Yeah the DVD/Blu-ray usually comes out 5-6 months after the premiere in cinemas. :33 I want it to be wrapped in golden x-mas paper.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

^

Shit is gonnna be SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET   

On another note

I just got finished watching Harry Potter and the half blood prince

They should've included Voldy's background story i.e. mom n dad 

and quest to find objects as his horcruxes. 

I had to go on HP wiki to look it up. Compelling shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Shit is gonnna be SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> ...



Yeah I hated that they altered a whole bunch of stuff starting in movie 4. I thought that whole scheme Volvermort pulled off should have went more by the book. It was pretty slick.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Shit is gonnna be SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> ...



Dude Bender, how could they not put in the story of the Gaunts? Voldemort's parents are so important to his character today! Do you think that Voldy's mom drugging his dad with a love potion was too graphic for the kids?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah I hated that they altered a whole bunch of stuff starting in movie 4. I thought that whole scheme Volvermort pulled off should have went more by the book. It was pretty slick.



Eh, actually movie 4's changes I didn't mind that much. Especially with Dumbledore and the rest of the teachers confronting Barty Crouch Jr. when he was about to harm Harry. 

Just the absence of the Astronomy tower battle scene and further knowledge of Voldemort's origins kinda ticked me off. I was on HP wiki and it said his mother along with him acquiring horcruxes was on the deleted scenes. But I didn't find 'em. 

@ Ruby Moon

No more graphic than Voldy wading through the goblins blood in Gringotts in HP and the Deathly Hallows pt.2.

Not to mention scenes from in the Chamber of secrets movie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 13, 2011)

so, who will be going to Pottermore here ?


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2011)

Not me unfortunates-ly


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 13, 2011)

im in love...


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 14, 2011)

^ *DROOL*


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> so, who will be going to Pottermore here ?



I got in, luckily. 

Bender, this is why I love the books so much better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> so, who will be going to Pottermore here ?



Didn't try, I would actually like to know what it is we're signing up for exactly and that seemed like an awful lot of effort to put out if it did end up sucking.There will be so many articles and blogs online after its open I will be able to get a clearer picture then.


----------



## Avix (Aug 14, 2011)

Bender said:


> Eh, actually movie 4's changes I didn't mind that much. Especially with Dumbledore and the rest of the teachers confronting Barty Crouch Jr. when he was about to harm Harry.



Four was godawful except for the costume design, the tone and the scenes with Ralph Fiennes. Someone actually asked me what I would have wanted from the film, and I said the half of the book they left out. Now I know the books were getting long, but they can spend time showing pointless shit like Wizard rock and HitlerFlitwick stagediving?

Order Of Phoenix was worse cus it changed the Death Eaters scary designs and didn't even have any of Goblet's style and tone.

Btw I'm into Pottermore, yeah.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, so what's Pottermore like? 

I decided to wait. No sense in rushing.

And yeah, Ralph Fiennes was seriously the redeeming factor of the GoF movie. A lot like how HBC as Bellatrix was my favorite thing about OotP. The big fight between Voldemort and Dumbledore was so much better in the book. Among other things wrong with that film.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> so, who will be going to Pottermore here ?



me. 

mail should be coming in today.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Didn't try, I would actually like to know what it is we're signing up for exactly and that seemed like an awful lot of effort to put out if it did end up sucking.There will be so many articles and blogs online after its open I will be able to get a clearer picture then.



1) you get put into a house
2) given your own wand
3) unreleased info
4) basically a MMO then I think generally.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> 1) you get put into a house
> 2) given your own wand
> 3) unreleased info
> 4) basically a MMO then I think generally.



What? No Profit?


----------



## Avix (Aug 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What? No Profit?



Some bastards (and this actually pisses me off cus my ex-friend is doing it cus he heard me talk about Pottermore) are making accounts just to sell them on ebay. Especially annoying if they're not even proper fans. Who the hell are they to make profit out of something that should be free?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2011)

Avix said:


> Some bastards (and this actually pisses me off cus my ex-friend is doing it cus he heard me talk about Pottermore) are making accounts just to sell them on ebay. Especially annoying if they're not even proper fans. Who the hell are they to make profit out of something that should be free?



Geniuses? People are smart enough to pay for shit you can get for free or work up to. Its why people buy WOW accounts and Maple Story accounts. More than likely the people at Pottermore will crack down on it.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 15, 2011)

Avix said:


> Some bastards (and this actually pisses me off cus my ex-friend is doing it cus he heard me talk about Pottermore) are making accounts just to sell them on ebay. Especially annoying if they're not even proper fans. Who the hell are they to make profit out of something that should be free?



There was already a rule banning the creation and selling of Pottermore accounts. It also mentioned that they had the right to delete any such accounts if they were found. 

It would be an amazing waste of time and money to buy an account, only to have it deleted when one could simply wait for a free one.


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Geniuses? People are smart enough to pay for shit you can get for free or work up to. Its why people buy WOW accounts and Maple Story accounts. More than likely the people at Pottermore will crack down on it.



I sold my Maple Story account. Though it was one of the very first Broa accounts  


Haxed servers were a thousand times better anyways. Stacking all fourth job classes and 6,000 levels worth of AP/SP was the shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I sold my Maple Story account. Though it was one of the very first Broa accounts
> 
> 
> Haxed servers were a thousand times better anyways. Stacking all fourth job classes and 6,000 levels worth of AP/SP was the shit.



My friend had a Crowsbowmen who was over level 150 and he had a bow that was worth billions of meso and he lost it while doing that scroll thing, he hated the game after that and sold the account to some dude.


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2011)

Should tell him to try a private server 

After you brought it up...i'm looking to try a new one... they apparently released new classes etc... should be fun if only for a minute..


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Aug 16, 2011)

I was going to try and get into Pottermore early, but I decided to wait too. People were swarming the site and closing the early registration too early.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2011)

Did anyone see this movie (part II) in IMAX 3D? I was thinking about it, then changed my mind at the last minute. I heard it was out of this world, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

Never seen any of these new 3D films, don't see the point. I feel like its too much money and if the movie is really good the 3D is just an added gimmick.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never seen any of these new 3D films, don't see the point. I feel like its too much money and if the movie is really good the 3D is just an added gimmick.



^This. 3D is a waste of a few bucks if a movie's good it doesn't need 3D. Although I think Transformers 3 was a lot better in 3D. Harry Potter wouldn't feel too different 3D or not..


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't really need to see movies in 3D.


----------



## Jena (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't watch 3D movies. 

I wear glasses and the 3D glasses won't also fit on my nose. I have to hold them in front of my face for the entire movie.

So that contributes greatly to my hatred of them.


----------



## Avix (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw Odeon RealD 3D and having not seen 3D in round about a decade, it was amazing. So clear, and blew me away. I don't know if it's the same 3D you guys or talking about but I saw things fly right out at me.

If all 3D was like that, all I'd do was watch 3D.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

Beastly said:


> ^This. 3D is a waste of a few bucks if a movie's good it doesn't need 3D. Although I think Transformers 3 was a lot better in 3D. Harry Potter wouldn't feel too different 3D or not..



People regularly tell me that the reason I didn't enjoy Avatar was I didn't see it in 3D, I reply back to them that if that was made the movie enjoyable I wouldn't have enjoyed it anyway. 


And I never saw Transformers 3, two made me so mad I wanted to wait for the DVD.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People regularly tell me that the reason I didn't enjoy Avatar was I didn't see it in 3D, I reply back to them that if that was made the movie enjoyable I wouldn't have enjoyed it anyway.
> 
> 
> And I never saw Transformers 3, two made me so mad I wanted to wait for the DVD.



3 was better than 1 & 2 by a long shot. Rosie Whitely> Megan Fox. Trust me its definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

Beastly said:


> 3 was better than 1 & 2 by a long shot. Rosie Whitely> Megan Fox. Trust me its definitely worth checking out.



I keep hearing that, I might have to just take the leap and watch it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I am not a fan of 3D at all. I just thought IMAX would probably make it pretty cool.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 19, 2011)

Avix said:


> Four was godawful except for the costume design, the tone and the scenes with Ralph Fiennes. Someone actually asked me what I would have wanted from the film, and I said the half of the book they left out. Now I know the books were getting long, but they can spend time showing pointless shit like Wizard rock and HitlerFlitwick stagediving?
> 
> Order Of Phoenix was worse cus it changed the Death Eaters scary designs and didn't even have any of Goblet's style and tone.


Before Deathly Hallows Part 2 came out Order of the Phoenix and Goblet of Fire were my two favorite movies in the series, but that's coming from someone who hasn't read the books.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 24, 2011)

Its amazing how no one in the Harry Potter world ever though about using one of those convenient time machines and stop particularly evil events before they happened.
Considering they allowed Hermione to use one to assist more classes and Dumbledore allowed Harry to use one to save a random creature and a wanted criminal, the fact they never used one to save all those bazillions of people Voldemort killed is kind of amazing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Its amazing how no one in the Harry Potter world ever though about using one of those convenient time machines and stop particularly evil events before they happened.
> Considering they allowed Hermione to use one to assist more classes and Dumbledore allowed Harry to use one to save a random creature and a wanted criminal, the fact they never used one to save all those bazillions of people Voldemort killed is kind of amazing.



Did you read the books? In the books they explain that the government heavily regulates each and every Time Turner and that the supply England had was destroyed in the fight in the Ministry in book 5.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYr6uLjFucg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm crying.

This was playing when Harry and Hermione were in Godric's Hollow.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 9, 2011)

The biggest cinemas in my country still play it, but not in my town.  sucks, I'd want to watch it again but I can't be assed to go far.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2011)

Some movies play for a long time, especially toward the end of the big movie season.


----------

